# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Potpomognuta na KBC RIJEKA

## MIJA 32

Drage forumašice, otvaram vam novu temu o potpomognutoj na KBC RI.
Prethodnu sam zaključala, a vi, ako na prethodnoj istoimenoj temi imate nešto značajno i vrijedno što se ne treba obrisati sažmite i pošaljite nekoj od nas tri moderatorice na pp pa ćemo uvrstiti u ovaj prvi post.

I molim vas da kad pišete vodite računa o pravilima koja su istaknuta
 ovdje.

Molim da ne chatate, vjerujem da ste sve dovoljno razumne, zrele i obzirne prema svim korisnicima podforuma koji na ovoj temi traže prije svega korisne podatke.

Svima u postupcima rudarski SRETNO!!!




*korisni liknovi kako se ne bi neke teme ponavljale:*

SAVJETI
SPERMIOGRAM U RIJECI
KBC RIJEKA

----------


## tigrical

*dani82* da, sve je spremno, jedva čekam start! 
Velika pusa svim curama!

----------


## dani82

Pusa i tebi i obavještavaj nas  :Kiss:

----------


## innu

*mayica01* jesam, i ja sam pila sumamed, i prvi brisevi poslije su bili čisti. da li si ti ponavljala briseve?

----------


## diabolica

*Innu i Tigrical*  sretan start vam želim!!!Obavezno nas izvještavajte i držim fige!

----------


## vita22

Ej drage moje ja skroz van događaja ali bar nešto znam Tigrica L i Innu za sretan početak, Mayice kako ti ,Diabolice trudnice kissssss,DAni moja vidimo se uskoro............ostalima pozdrav.........

----------


## vita22

Mayice tek sam sad vidjela jako mi je žao i opet se vidimo u 9 mjesecu...nikako da krene na bolje........šta se tiče ovvod dopunskog osig. ja ga imam i znam da mi ga sestra od gin. traži jedina za drugo mi još nitko nije pitao ali s obzirom da kad si u ovome stalno moraš nešto obavljati mislim da ga je bolje imati........

----------


## tigrical

Prvi ubod je pao  :Very Happy: !

----------


## tigrical

Cure, prešli smo broj od 100 mailova!!! Jupi! Pišite mu, vi koje niste! Pusa svima!

----------


## mayica01

> *mayica01* jesam, i ja sam pila sumamed, i prvi brisevi poslije su bili čisti. da li si ti ponavljala briseve?


nakon herimicina sam isla ponovit briseve i opet su pokazali prisutnost ureaplasme a nakon sumameda nisam jos,idem ovaj tj..
tigrice i innu sretan i uspjesan postupak vam zelim..
vita znaci i ti si u 9mj?..
meni sad preostaje uzivanje u proljecu,ljetu..pusa svima i sretnoooo  :Smile: ))

----------


## diabolica

> Prvi ubod je pao !


Draga, nek ti ovi ubodi budu uspješni i posljednji!!

----------


## cranky

*mayica01*  žao mi je  :Sad: 



> *Innu i Tigrical* sretan start vam želim!!!Obavezno nas izvještavajte i držim fige!


Potpisujem  :Very Happy: 


Ostalima želim uspješno punjenje baterija do novih pobjeda  :Heart:

----------


## dani82

> Draga, nek ti ovi ubodi budu uspješni i posljednji!!


I ja potpisujem  :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

Cure, odlične ste, prava podrška!  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

draga tigrica, i ovdje ~~~~kiss

----------


## innu

> Draga, nek ti ovi ubodi budu uspješni i posljednji!!


moram se složiti s našom trudnicom, a kad ti to trudnica kaže.....

----------


## Sumskovoce

Tigrical i Innu - puno sreće i veeeeeelike plusiće vam želim, neka vam se prođe uspješno!!!! 
Mayica 01 -  :Sad:  proći će brzo, vidjet ćeš
Vita 22 - da se nas dvije vidimo u 9. mjesecu....
Cranky i Mare - BOK

MM i ja smo dobili termin za konzultacije, 13.04. u 11 sati!!! Jupi! Idemo upoznati tog naveliko hvaljenog dr. Vlastelića  :Smile: 

Cure opet savjet neiskusnima - da li će me dr. odmah isti dan pregledati (dakle treba li mi suknjica  :Smile:  ) ili ćemo imati samo konzultacije, a pregled i pretrage neki drugi put?

----------


## diabolica

*Sumskovoce* super za termin....mislim da su to samo konzultacije, uspostavljanje kontakta, ugodan razgovor, moguća očekivanja, doktor vam objasni postupak i odredi sve šta morate obaviti od pretraga. Tako je meni barem bilo. Čak sam ja prvi put bila sama na razgovoru, bila sva zbunjena i puna pitanja jer o MPO ništa nisam znala. Sretno!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Diabolica hvala!!! Tebe i tvoje maleno srce sam mužu pokazivala neku večer....rekla sam mu da ćemo i mi imati takav potpis uskoro  :Smile:  rastuća beta i malo srčeko koje kuca ko ludo  :Smile: )))))))))

----------


## staff

da se javim i ja.... 14 .03. smo bili na transferu i iz 8 JS samo je 1 bila dovoljno dobra za oplodnju, *danas sam radila betu i* *648* tako da sam malo je reći zadovoljna i sretna. Nadam se da će i svima vama biti tako uskoro...puno sreće,živaca i upornosti !

----------


## Aurora*

*staff* pravo osvjezenje je vidjeti da je nekome s ovog foruma uspjelo u Rijeci, jer takvih nam je do sada na zalost bilo jako malo. Cestitam i nadam se da ces pokrenuti niz pozitivnih beta na Potpomognutoj u Rijeci!

----------


## barbyRI

*staff* krasno,cestitam! :Very Happy: 
*Sumskovoce*  mozda ipak obavis i pregled,nikad se ne zna...budi spremna za svaki slucaj sa suknjicom :Smile:  mene nekad zna pregledat,i utz mi radit iako sam dosla samo na konzultaciju....
*tigrical* sretno draga,nek budu pikice sto bezbolnije i da ovaj put bude bingo :Smile: 

ja cekam moje stvarcice,ali ih nema...opet negdje zapelo... :Razz:

----------


## diabolica

> da se javim i ja.... 14 .03. smo bili na transferu i iz 8 JS samo je 1 bila dovoljno dobra za oplodnju, *danas sam radila betu i* *648* tako da sam malo je reći zadovoljna i sretna. Nadam se da će i svima vama biti tako uskoro...puno sreće,živaca i upornosti !


*Bravo staff! Čestitam!*
Konačno nisam više jedina u Ri. Konačno se pokrenulo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !
Ajmo Rijeka!

----------


## dani82

*Staff* čestitam!!

----------


## tigrical

> *staff* pravo osvjezenje je vidjeti da je nekome s ovog foruma uspjelo u Rijeci, jer takvih nam je do sada na zalost bilo jako malo. Cestitam i nadam se da ces pokrenuti niz pozitivnih beta na Potpomognutoj u Rijeci!


Bravo! Potpisujem!

----------


## loks

staff čestitam, diabolica svu sreću svijeta ti želim i svim ostalim curama snagu, volju i pozitivnu vibru za dalje. i nama se bliži Ri, još danas zadnji nalazi, samo da budu ok i da sve prođe u redu pa da krenemo. molim boga svaki dan...ne čuje me baš sve  :Smile:  al barem nešto sam sigurna da hoće. jeste gledale jučer vijesti Nova tv. bila je jedna, sada trudna cura sa iskustvom u mpo postupcima i vezano za zakon? pričali su za mailove

----------


## tigrical

Bravo *loks*, ma bit će sve super i krećete u nove pobjede. Da, bila je naša Šniki, bravo za nju. Ja ne bi mogla na tv, ali pisala sam naravno, pa borimo se za sebe i za našu djecu!!!

----------


## Kadauna

*EVO NOVA AKCIJA!

**AKO  STE BILI U POSTUPKU NAKON  DONOŠENJA ZAKONA I AKO JOŠ NISTE, MOLIM  DA** OBAVEZNO  ISPUNITE UPITNIK USPJEŠNOSTI (u mom potpisu)   ... VRLO SU NAM BITNI  PODACI KAKO BISMO IZNIJELI "PODATKE STVARNIH PACIJENATA" * 

A DETALJE POGLEDAJTE I OVDJE: 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54392-JO%C5%A0-JEDNA-AKCIJA!-VA%C5%BDNO!-sakupimo-svoje-neovisne-statistike!

----------


## Kadauna

evo i potpisa  :Smile: )

----------


## barbyRI

evo ispunila i ja upitnik...

----------


## diabolica

Cure, ja sm luda od ovog našeg zdravstva. Mojoj ginekologici je pokvaren UZV već mjesec dana i sve žene moraju na kontrolu UZV-om na Polikliniku. Danas sam se otišla upisati za termin i mogu ga dobiti tek 23.04.!!!! Ma nisu normalni....pa ja sam sada u najkritičnijem razdoblju kad se srce i razvoj fetusa mora baš pojačano kontrolirati a još sam k tome sa IVF postupka i imam dosta godina. Ništa se to njih ne tiče. Dr. Vlašić i Vlastelić su na UZV-u tek 20. i 23. 04. i šta bih ja sad trebala valjda čekati do tada?? Luda sam. Naravno da sam nazvala Medico i da sam odmah na redu.  :Klap: 
Cure moje, šta reć? Privatno košta ali bar sam pod kontrolom. Tko zna šta me još čeka?
Svima šaljem veeeeliki  :Love: !

----------


## tigrical

Draga moja *diabolica* samo se nemoj živcirat. Čuvaj svoju mrvicu. Šaljem ti najveće puse!

----------


## barbyRI

*diabolica* uvijek mozes privatno i kod dr vlastelica,samo sta je u crikvenici.ja danas sutra ako zatrudnim isto tako me budu vozali,odoh ja pol sata voznje i u crikvenicu,bar znam u kakvim sam rukama....

----------


## loks

tigrical, hvala na lipim željama. da i ja ne bi mogla na tv....zbog posla, mada znam da će neko reći da to nije opravdanje...al svejedno velika pusa i zahvala svima onima koji takve stvari odrađuju. pismo sam napisala...nadam se da će nas netko čuti!!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Ja sam ufurala muža da prati po medijima šta se priča....mi se već nadamo promjeni tog zakona...ma mi se svemu nadamo, i uspjehu u Rijeci, i pokušaju kor Reša, i boljen nalazu nakon Profertila (btw ima li koja od vas neka iskustva sa Profertilom - idem ga kupit u Austriju za dva tjedna pa me zanima) i uspjehu odmah na prvom IVF/ICSI-ju...ma kod mene nada ne umire zadnja, nego ne umire nikada!
I vesele me naše cure kao Diabolica koja je uspjela, 6 od 10 uspješnih IVF-a u 2. mjesecu u Mariboru i svi silni uspjesi kod Reša....ma sve je za 5!
Najbolje da pokerenemo val uspjeha postupaka u Rijeci....šta kažete cure? Spremne za porast nataliteta u KBC Rijeka???????

----------


## tigrical

*Sumskovoce* ja sam spremna za porast nataliteta u KBC Rijeka (tu će se rodit), ali bebu ću napravit u Slo  :Laughing: 
Dogovorila sam i termin za konzultacije u Rijeci...

----------


## innu

*staff*, pa čestitam!!!!

----------


## vita22

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: Tigrice sretno.........veselim se svakoj tvojoj pikici...nadam se i zadnjim.............staff čestitke napokon netko u ri sa sretnim vijestima,Šumskovoće vidimo se u 9 mj. ako ne i prije na još kojoj kavici........svim mojim suborkama iz ri šaljem jedan kisssssssssssss......... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## duba13

*staff* čestitam  :Klap:  :Klap:  !!!!!!!!!!! Ove godine ima puno trudnica,ja nikako da uskočim u taj vlakić, ali nadam se, jednom hoću !!!!!!!! Pozdrav svim suborkama i ne odustajte !!!!!!!!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Tigrical, MM i ja jučer odlučili da idemo tvojim stopama....paralelno Slo i Ri. Prizanju li nalaze iz RI u Ljubljani? Mi bismo sve napravili tu, na teret zavoda, pa odnijeli Rešu. Misliš da bi prošlo? 
Vita 22 - naravno da se vidimo...ako ne odem Tigricalinim (koja muka su ti padeži  :Sad:  ) stopama i put Ljubljane...
Sve ostale suborke i čitateljice foruma....SRETNO...ima nade za nas, sunce će nam svanuti i trbusi narasti...to je jedina realna mogućnost...treba samo definirati kako doći do toga  :Smile:

----------


## Ameli

Sumskovoce naravno da ti vrijede nalazi, on ustvari traži samo nalaze krvi na zarazne bolesti (HIV, hepatitis, ...) to mu samo iskopiraj a ostale možeš isto pokazati. želim ti puno sreće!
tigrical kada će biti prvi uvz, ja se nadam i želim ti od  :Heart:  da ovo bude dobitni postupak!
staff  :Very Happy:  čestitam, baš me veseli svaka riječka trudnoća!
svima šaljem puno pozdrava i želim vam puno sreće u svemu što radite!

----------


## tigrical

*Sumskovoce* priznat će ti dr. Reš sve nalaze, ne brini, sve što napraviš mu odnesi. Baš mi je drago da ste to odlučili. Šta god te zanima pitaj, možda bolje na PP.
*vita22* hvala ti!  
Svima veliki pozdrav!

----------


## skandy

Molim vas ako neka od vas zna kako da dođem do doktorice Krištofić Ines.
Jedino što znam je to da doktorica ima ordinaciju pored Riječke bolnice negdje iznad nekog Kaltemberga  .Koliko sam uspjela shvatiti tamo ima i još nekih ginekoloških ambulanti.
Bilo kakva informacija dobro bi mi došla.Hvala.

----------


## tigrical

*Ameli* ako dobijem M kako bi trebala, a to je 03.04., onda mi je prvi uzv 10.03., dakle 8 dc. Što bi mi super odgovaralo jer je vikend, pa mogu kasnije se naspavat, a ne odmah na posao. Hvala ti  :Heart:

----------


## tigrical

*skandy* da, tamo radi. Nazovi 330-691

----------


## skandy

hvala ti na brzinskom odgovoru.
pokušavam ih dobiti ali se nitko ne javlja.da li je to broj centrale ili baš njezine ordinacije?

----------


## tigrical

To je broj od ordinacije, od sestre. Ne želim te obeshrabrit, ali nekad mi je trebalo i po tri dana da ih dobijem, rijetko se javljaju.

----------


## Tia

skandy danas ti je u jutro Krešićka tako da ti na taj broj onda vjerojatno nitko ne diže slušalicu.
Krešićka ima svoj broj i radi neparni ujutro parni poslijepodne tako da ta tvoju dr moraš zvati suprotno

----------


## diabolica

Cure moje, danas sam zvala humanu vezano za dr. Vlašića, trebala sam samo jednu informaciju i javila mi se sestra Mira u svom neprofesionalnom izdanju...stvarno mi vas je žao što morate se s takvom osobom susretati. Hvala bogu da sam je se riješila!
Prestrašno je to koliko u jednoj osobi koja radi na takvom osjetljivom odjelu ima zločestoće, pokvarenosti i neljubaznosti. 
Nadam se da će joj se to vrlo brzo obiti o glavu!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Diabolica, pusti...nemoj se obazirati na zle ljude, oni su ionako sami sebi najveća kazna. Probaj joj oprostiti, iako ne zaslužuje oprost, tebi će biti lakše.

----------


## barbyRI

> Cure moje, danas sam zvala humanu vezano za dr. Vlašića, trebala sam samo jednu informaciju i javila mi se sestra Mira u svom neprofesionalnom izdanju...stvarno mi vas je žao što morate se s takvom osobom susretati. Hvala bogu da sam je se riješila!
> Prestrašno je to koliko u jednoj osobi koja radi na takvom osjetljivom odjelu ima zločestoće, pokvarenosti i neljubaznosti. 
> Nadam se da će joj se to vrlo brzo obiti o glavu!


uvijek je tako odrijesita i neljubazna,uvijek nesto njurga,prigovara ali evo mogu reci da sam je prvi put vidjela da je ajmo reci normalna i donekle ljubazna kad sam imala punkciju i transfer.ne treba se obazirat jednostavno na nju i gotovo.sestra marija je jos najbolja,nikad ne dize ton,a i samira zna biti isto neljubazna i nadrndana...
kako si ti trudnice nasa,jel busica raste?

----------


## sara38

*Skandy* baš sam jučer bila kod dr. Krištofić i ona je zamijenila prof. Rukavina. Dr. je odlična i ima razumijevanja za MPO.
Radi ti samo parnim datumima ujutro i možeš nazvati sestru Sonju na broj što ti je Tigrical napisala. Javit će ti se ako nije gužva.

----------


## skandy

tigrica,Tia,Sara...cure,hvala vam na informacijama.puno mi znače.Vrtim se i muvam jutros po netu ali nikakve informacije nisam mogla naći ,dok me MM nije podsjetio što ne pitam ovdje.
Ginekologica mi radi probleme kao i uvjek .Tri godine sam bila u stavu mirno pred njom ali sada više nema smisla.
Njoj je slabo od mene ,meni je slabo od nje .Samo što ja ne okrećem očima kada je vidim kao što okreće ona kad vidi mene.
Nadam se da kod doktorice Krištofić  ima mjesta i za mene i da će imati razumjevanja za moj problem

----------


## lucija83

I ja sam kod te doktorice Krištofić i mogu vam reći da me je žena tako lijepo i ugodno iznenadila i lijepo smo razgovarale i negodovale Milinovicem zakonom da ja nisam mogla vjerovati, mlada i veoma ugodna osoba i nadam se Skandy da će te primiti. Sretno svima !!!!

----------


## barbyRI

moze mi netko reci,da li je moguce da stvari kasne ako je neka upala prisutna?ja svakih pol sata pisam,nista me ne pece,ne boli samo me tjera na mokrenje.

----------


## tini

A da napraviš jedan testić ?!

----------


## barbyRI

> A da napraviš jedan testić ?!


a dosta mi je razocarenja i minusa na testu sve ove godine.vjerojatno opet ono moje standardno kasnjenje,ciste nema ko i obicno,trudna nisam sta je trece?ne gine mi opet kljukat dabrostone,vec mi ih je dosta.i  njihovih nuspojava.ako do uskrsa ne procurim onda cu se tamo utorak,srijedu javit dr vlastelicu da vidim sta dalje

----------


## tini

:Saint: Nemoj tako, šta bi ja trebala reći nakon 8 god. i 19 ivf-ova...Još uvijek se nadam...Ni ja nevolim dabrostone, negativne bete, punkcije...ali ipak me nešto tjera dalje, zato glavu gore i želim ti ubrzo jednog  :Saint:

----------


## barbyRI

> Nemoj tako, šta bi ja trebala reći nakon 8 god. i 19 ivf-ova...Još uvijek se nadam...Ni ja nevolim dabrostone, negativne bete, punkcije...ali ipak me nešto tjera dalje, zato glavu gore i želim ti ubrzo jednog


a joj zao mi je,nisam znala...istina treba se nadat,imat vjeru....hvala i ja tebi zelim uskoro jednu mrvicu

----------


## dani82

*BarbyRI* imaš pp

----------


## barbyRI

> *BarbyRI* imaš pp


odg sam ti ....

----------


## dani82

*Tigrical* i *Gizmos* u kojoj ste fazi "slovenke" naše??

----------


## tigrical

*dani82* ja sam na supresiji i čekam M, trebala je danas doći...nadam se da će sutra. Pozz

----------


## cranky

Drage moje želim vam svima sretan uskrs i da do sljedećeg sve budemo dobrano trbušaste  :Heart:

----------


## GIZMOS

> *Tigrical* i *Gizmos* u kojoj ste fazi "slovenke" naše??


Meni je 6 dan na gonalima (10 dc), u srijedu uzv pa čemo vidjeti što i kako dalje-valjda neće biti prekasno (zbog ovih praznika su mi pomakli uzv, pa mi prvi pada na 13 dc). Tigraical, sretno! Ja prekosutra odlazim za Mb pa me neće biti neko vrijeme...nadam se da će me dočekati puno lijepih vjesti na forumu kad se vratim...

----------


## barbyRI

*SRETAN USKRS SVIMA!* Da dogodine sve budemo mamice,ako ne to,onda bar sa trbuscicima.....

*GZMOS* sretno u Slo!

ja jos nisam procurila nikakve naznake ni nemam osim sta sam napuhnuta jako ali to jos od prije transfera od kad sam na stimulaciji bila.sljedeci tj cu otici na humanu da vidim sta dalje.sta sad koci? :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## dani82

Drage suborke sretan vam Uskrs želim i da sve  do slijedećeg držimo naše beboline!!

*Tigrical* nadam se da si do sada već dobila  :Wink: 
*Gizmos* ma neće biti kasno... javi se čim nam stigneš  :Smile:  Nadam se da će biti puno lijepih js!!
*BarbyR*i zaleti se ti malo do humane (P.S. jesi napravila test?)

----------


## Ameli

evo da i ja poželim malo u zakašnjejnu svima sretan uskrs a idući neka vas žuljaju trbuščići!
GIZMOS sretno u mariboru i mi čekamo da se ti nama vratiš s puno sretnih vjesti!
svima pozdrav i pusač!

----------


## GIZMOS

*Sretan Uskrs svima (sa zakašnjenjem)!*

----------


## tigrical

*Sretan Uskrs svima (sa zakašnjenjem)!* 

Cure svima šaljem veeeliku pusu!

*Gizmos* sretno!

Još nisam dobila M. Uvijek mi kasne od supresije... UF!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Gizmos želim ti puno sreće i da nam se javiš sa lijepim vijestima

----------


## barbyRI

> Drage suborke sretan vam Uskrs želim i da sve do slijedećeg držimo naše beboline!!
> 
> 
> *Tigrical* nadam se da si do sada već dobila 
> 
> 
> *Gizmos* ma neće biti kasno... javi se čim nam stigneš  Nadam se da će biti puno lijepih js!!
> 
> 
> *BarbyR*i zaleti se ti malo do humane (P.S. jesi napravila test?)


Sutra cu zvat dolje da vidim kad radi vlastelic,a ne znam ni sama od tih testova mi je vise muka.imam ga doma mozda ga napravim,cisto da budem sigurna i da znam dr reci...

----------


## vita22

*Sretan uskrs drage moje suborke...........Tigrice i Gizmos sretnoooo...*

----------


## tigrical

Ljubim vas, drage moje! Dobila sam M, od sutra sam na Menopurima!

----------


## barbyRI

super tigrical,sretno!

----------


## diabolica

*Tigrical* od sutra navijam punom snagom za tebe da budu folikuli što veći i u što većem broju i da js budu najkvalitetnije i da konačno postaneš trbušasta  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  i da mi se priključiš na proljetnim kavicama jeeeeeeeeeee
*Svim curkama Sretan Uskrs želim sa malim zakašnjenjem!*

----------


## tigrical

*diabolica*, draga moja trudnice, hvala na divnim željama! Pusa!

----------


## sara38

*Sa malim zakašnjenjem želim sretan Uskrs svim suborkama!*
*Tigrice* navijamo za tebe!

----------


## barbyRI

zvala sam jutros humanu i dr vlastelic je sutra tamo,pa cu skoknut....

----------


## cranky

Hej komadi moji  :Wink: 
Ja sam sutra NAPOKON  :Evil or Very Mad:  kod Vlastelića da vidim šta će mi reć, kako i kada dalje  :Rolling Eyes: 
Probat ću ga nagovorit da mi napiše da preporuča imunološke pretrage, pa da bar to napravim dok čekam  :Smile: 

*Tigrical* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Very Happy: 

Svima velike puse

----------


## tigrical

*cranky* ajde napokon! Javi nam šta ti je rekao. Pozz

----------


## Sumskovoce

Hi curke!!!!! Nadam se da ste pojele puno čokoladnih zečića ove dane  :Smile:  
Ja sam provela vikend istražujući dodatke prehrani za MM i njegov nalaz. Na kraju smo izvjećali da nastavljamo sa BioAstin Supreme, Supradynom i slijedeći tjedan započinjemo s Profertilom (idem u A po terapiju za 3 mjeseca).
Da li ste vi probale išta od navedenog? I da li je OK da muževi uzimaju te dodatke prehrani u vrijeme postupaka? Nama je broj plivača zaista mali, pa bismo jako voljeli podići statistiku.....
Javite ako je kod vas išta proizvelo pozitivne pomake...
Tigrical - kako si? Ide taj postupak? Držim fige!!!!
Cranky - kakve su to imunološke pretrage? Za tebe ili njega? Ili oboje???? Pls daj mi pojasni.

----------


## tigrical

*Sumskovoce* MM je pio i pije svašta (razne čajeve, Bioastin, l-carnitin, acetyl l-arginin, vitamine, folnu...) i ima nekih pomaka. To mu ne može štetit, ali nemoj se oslanjat samo na to, znači to + postupci.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Tnx Tigrical, Profertil ima sve navedeno , samo što su sve strpali u jedan pil (puno prihvatljivije za MM....) Meni je bitan psihički faktor, da mi se muž malo oraspoloži jer je u badu od kad smo vidjeli njegov nalaz...baš je tužan  :Sad: 
A postupak da, i tekako....samo i za postupak bih voljela da su plivači u što boljoj formi da se sve odvije kako si želimo....znaš već sve....
Nego da li dr. Reš radi ljeti? U mojoj firmi se godišnji koristi tijeko 6,7 i 8 mjeseca....poslije je jako teško dobit slobodno...pa me zanima da li bismo tada mogli?

----------


## tigrical

Radi ljeti, uzme samo cca 15 dana godišnjeg ljeti i isto tako krajem godine, ostale dane radi non-stop.

----------


## barbyRI

*cranky* onda se mozda sutra vidimo tamo... :Smile: 
*Sumskovoce* mm je pio sve i svasta,jedan lijek cak iz Austrije koji smo jedva narucili preko nekog centra za narucivanje u Zg,koji nam je prepisao dr vlastelic,kosta doza oko 100eura,i to nije uopce pomoglo,onda bioastin,mens arginmax,maticnu mlijec,propolis,itd,itd... ali nazalost nista nije dalo poboljsanja.cak mu je nakon toga svaki spermiogram bio sve losiji,nismo mogli vjerovat.ovaj u 2.mj kad sam bila na punkciji je bio jos losiji nego svi.rekla sam necemo nista vise uzimat pa kako bude...a evo kako citam po forumima nekima je navodno pomoglo,valjda ne djeluje svakome isto.

----------


## cranky

*Sumskovoce* ne znam ti točno pojasnit te pretrage, nisam baš puno istraživala o tome do sad. Jedino znam da postoje ta neka NK (natural killer) tijela koja ne daju da dođe do implantacije. Vidjet ću šta će mi dr sutra reć, pa ću bit pametnija  :Wink: 
Znam da je *sara38* radila te pretrage, možda da nam ona objasni  :Heart: 

*barbyRI*  da, možda se vidimo, meni su rekli da dođem oko 11.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Tigrical tnx na infu, triput hura za slovenskog radoholičara  :Smile: 
Barbi - i mene je malo bad da neće ništa pomoći,nadam se da neće pogoršati stanje.... ali budući da je MM vegetarijanac, alergičan na ribu, morske plodove i orahe (+većinu orašastih plodova) moram mu probat dodat aminokiseline jer ih zaista od nikud ne dobiva (možda nešto iz jaja, ali sigurno nedovoljno) a ostalo šta se nađe u tim pilsevima može samo pomoći. Vidim ga od kad pije BioAstin da je u boljoj formi (fizičkoj) i da se lijepo naspava, dobro izgleda i ima energije više nego prije. Lijep mi je to obrat u odnosu na prije kad nije htio piti ništa od dodataka prehrani. Za TM nadam se da će biti bolje, meni svi specijalisti gin. govore da je za IVF/ICSI dovoljan 1 plivač, te da ti nalazi koji su u normalnim reproduktivnim kriterijima očaj, u IVF kriterijima su super...ja im želim vjerovati!
Cranky vidim ja da ima pretraga koje nitko niti ne spominje, već se trebamo mi same informirati na svoju inicijativu..nadam se da će sara38 pročitat i pojasniti nam pobliže o čemu je riječ...i ako ti saznaš isto, podijeli sa svima  :Smile: 

Kako vaši postupci cure? Hormonalne terapije, UZV, punkcije? Kako ide? Da li su vas ove fešte omele?

----------


## tigrical

*sumskovoce i cranky* ima jako puno toga, nešto se obavlja u Ri, a nešto na Rebru, spusti se na str. Imunološke pretrage, tamo cure detaljno objašnjavaju šta su radile i u kojim situacijama.

----------


## sara38

*Sumskovoce* imaš pp.

----------


## cranky

Evo i mene. Idemo opet na AIH krajem mjeseca  :Very Happy:  Treća sreća.
Kaže dr V, ajmo mi još jednom dok čekamo 9. mjesec. 

Pitala sam ga za te imunološke pretrage i kaže da nema smisla jer da nisam imala spontani. E sad, da li me samo otfikario ... ne znam, moram malo pročačkat više o tome  :Rolling Eyes:  Svako pojašnjenje iz prve ruke je dobrodošlo  :Wink: 

*sara38* ako je pp o pretragama, može i meni, molim te

----------


## barbyRI

evo izvjestaja....nemam srece pa nemam...radim  jutros test,naravno negativan...bila kod dr vlastelica,radio mi utz i kaze policisticni jajnici,divno jos mi je i to trebalo...odjedanput se stvorile.a ja cekam da procurim da mi vrate zamrznute.kaze dr ali vi ih necete uskoro ni dobit,nema naznake.dao mi klomifene 2 tablete 5 dana.i 16.4 folikulometrija pa transfer.nisam bas jako odusevljena niti imam neku nadu za zamrznute,ali sta je tu je...kako je rekao vlastelic nemamo sta izgubit,ajmo probat...

----------


## barbyRI

> Evo i mene. Idemo opet na AIH krajem mjeseca  Treća sreća.
> Kaže dr V, ajmo mi još jednom dok čekamo 9. mjesec. 
> 
> Pitala sam ga za te imunološke pretrage i kaže da nema smisla jer da nisam imala spontani. E sad, da li me samo otfikario ... ne znam, moram malo pročačkat više o tome  Svako pojašnjenje iz prve ruke je dobrodošlo 
> 
> *sara38* ako je pp o pretragama, može i meni, molim te


ja sam imala spontani a nikad mi nije dao  da vadim te imunoloske pretrage...kako se to radi?
kad si ti bila na humanoj danas?

----------


## sara38

*Cranky* super za AIH. Ma pisala bih ja o imunološkim, ali nije mjesto. Imaš i ti pp.

----------


## cranky

> kad si ti bila na humanoj danas?


10.30 do 11.30 cca u to vrijeme



> *Cranky* super za AIH. Ma pisala bih ja o imunološkim, ali nije mjesto. Imaš i ti pp.


Hvala  :Heart:

----------


## barbyRI

> 10.30 do 11.30 cca u to vrijeme
> 
> Hvala


 onda se nismo vidjele.ja sam vec oko 9 i pol  otisla...zacudo danas nije bilo puno zena,kad sam ja u 8h dosla bilo ih je 4 samo

----------


## Sumskovoce

Cranky super za AIH!!!! Držim fige da uspije!
Sara tnx na poruci <3
Da kli KBC Rijeka radi i ljeti? Mislim na pretrage. MM i ja bismo željeli napraviti tu pretrage (spermiogram, briseve, hormone meni i njemu, ev. spermokulturu) pa me zanima da li znate koliko bi to moglo potrajati?
Tj da li nam daju sve uputnice odjednom, pa donesi sve kad imaš, ili to ide dinamikom ranjenog puža;: jedno po jedno???

----------


## dani82

*Cranky*  :Very Happy:  super za još jedan AIH ...izvještavaj nas.
*Barby* sretno s ovim pokušajem.
*Sumskovoce* za  pretrage ti daje uputnice dr. opće prakse za hormone, to možeš napravit na nuklearnoj. Briseve bi ti trebao napraviti tvoj ginekolog ili ako ne radi (kao u mojem slučaju) onda ih radiš na poliklinici a ginekolog ti svejedno daje uputnicu za to. Za spermiogram se naručuješ na humanu i to pred kraj tekućeg mjeseca za slijedeći, možeš im probat sugerirat datum koji tebi paše - gledaju izać u susret. Mislim da svi odjeli rade do 7. mjeseca, a vjerujem da bi nuklearna trebala raditi cijelo ljeto.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Tnx Dani, danas idem po uputnicu za RI i po putni nalog.
Slijedeći utorak prve konzultacije kod Vlastelića...nakon toga ću bit pametnija...jedva čekam da se pokrenemo....

----------


## dani82

Pa možda možeš radit hormonalne pretrage u svom domu zdravlja, ja sam sa Krka i ja sam to tu napravila, pitaj doktoricu svoju.

----------


## Darkica

Pozdrav svima! Nova sam ovdje...zapravo, vise sam citala o MPO u VV u Zagrebu, jer kada je ginekologinja vidjela spermiogram mojega supruga, odmah me je pitala hocemo li za Zagreb...Rijeku nije spomenula niti jednom rijecju...ima li razloga tome?Ili je stvar njenoga osobnoga misljenja?Ja sam trenutno u fazi iscitavanja postova i skupljanja sto je moguce veceg broja informacija...trenutno mi je kosmar u glavi od svih tih podataka...a od svega me hvata lagana panika...
D.

----------


## innu

*cranky,* treća sreća, držim fige da upali, pa da ne čekaš do 9mj!!!
*sumskovoće* sretno na dogovoru u utorak!!!
cure, ja krećem sutra s klomifenom, ponedjeljak folikulometrija, počelo je......
lijepi vam pozdrav svima redom šaljem!!!!

----------


## dani82

*Innu* super, nadam se da je ovo prvi i dobitni, obavještavaj nas  :Kiss:

----------


## tigrical

Bravo *innu* želim ti sretan početak i isti takav kraj!

----------


## sara38

*Innu* super, krenulo napokon!
*Sumskovoce* bravo za prve konzultacije, iskoristi doktora dok još radi. 
*Tigrical* želim ti u ponedjeljak puno "loptica" na UTZ. Velika pusaaaaaa!
Za* Cranky* i *Sumskovoce* i kome još treba ukratko: Prije tri godine sam radila Kariotip na Rebru u ZG, Klinika za pedijatriju-Citogenetski laboratorij. Nazove se telefonski, naruči i ide na razgovor kod prof. dr. D. Begović, a zatim sam zajedno sa MM vadila krv i citogenetski nalaz dolazi na kućnu adresu. Uputnicu za to mi je dala primarna ginekologica. Prije godinu i pol smo po preporuci dr. V. ja i MM javili se dr. Vukelić na KBC Rijeka, Zavod za transfuzijsku medicinu-Sušak i učinili testove koagulacije (PTT, fibrinogen, antitrombin, protein C-global, protein C, protein S, lupus antikoagulant i dr), a genetičke faktore trombofilije su slali u ZG i nalaz se vraća u RI i sve zajedno se podigne kad bude gotovo (mislim da jave iz KBC RI). Uputnice za ove pretrage mi je dala isto primarna ginekologica uz preporuku doktora sa MPO.
Ako sam kome pomogla super, ali napominjem da imunološke pretrage rade ako se ne zna uzrok neplodnosti, odnosno svi drugi nalazi moraju biti ok i malo su "teški" za dati uputnice jer su pretrage skupe.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Innu - ja sam mislila da moram pretrage raditi u KBC RI...ako mogu u svom domu zdravlja to će biti slavlje!!!!!!!!!!!! Tko zna da li MM može raditi spermiogram u OB Pula umjesto u RI? Bilo bi nam puno bolje...
Za mene nema frke, jedino bih voljela folikuolmetrije radit u Puli, kraći mi je put, nadam se da će sve proći...
Innu draga - puno sreće i veliku betu ti želim od srca.
Cranky - iste želje...šaljem puno pozitivnih vibri
Dani, Tigrical i Sara - vama velika pusa!

----------


## cranky

*innu* super da počinješ  :Very Happy: 
*Sara*  :Heart: 

Svima velike puse 
Opet se počelo komašat i nešto događat u KBC Ri  :Very Happy:

----------


## loks

hej drage moje...evo da se i ja javim...
odnijeli mi nalaze doktoru, sve super i krećemo u 5 ili 6 mjesecu, još će mi javit. super sam zadovoljna svime i nadam se da će me takva vibra pratit cijelo vrijeme...proljeće nam je došlo pa odmah i ja procvijetam...
velika pusa svima u kojoj god fazi bile želim vam ogromnu snagu, volju i srećuuuu!
*sumskovoce*...sve pretrage koje budeš trebala odradit možeš u pulskoj bolnici...krv (hormoni) i ti i tm, spermiogram, hsg, raznorazne uzv, briseve, krv za hepatitis, potvrdu od psihologa i pravnika možeš u pu dobit, inseminaciju ako ti preporuči doktor i sve ostalo...nema se potrebe mrcvarit barem za pretrage i odlazit u Ri. osim ako imaš potrebu i ne vjeruješ dovoljno doktorima u puli. imam blisku osobu koja je baš to napravila i sve su odradili u Ri, pa skoro pa crkli, a nisu još ni u postupak krenuli. mislim da se ne trebate mučiti jer nalazi će pokazat svoje gdjegod ih radili...svakako mislim samo na ove osnovne stvari...a i sam dr Vlastelić je meni rekao kad sam ga upravo to pitala di da radimo nalaze, da slobodno u pu napravimo i potvrdio sve ovo šta sam ti ja već gore napisala. jako poštuje dr.Buršić i dr.Prenca iz pulske bolnice koji su jednim djelom (obzirom da im za više uvjeti bolnice ne dozvoljavaju) isto u humanoj.

----------


## lisa84

Mi smo prvi spermiogram radili u Puli, ali smo ga morali u Rijeci ponovit (jer su nam rekli da mora bit njihov)... tako da smo na taj način samo radili duplo.
I da, nalaz iz Pule nam je (iako loš) bio puuuno bolji od onog iz Rijeke. A razlika u davanju uzorka je bila nekih 20-ak dana.

PS.
*Svim curama u postupcima i onima koje ih čekaju želim da im to bude posljednje isčekivanje! 
(*barem do borbe za sljedećeg bebolinca*)
*

----------


## tigrical

Ja sam se naručila u KBC Ri za 9 mjesec!

----------


## cranky

*tigrical* ajde nek ti bude, ali neće ti taj termin trebat  :Wink:   :Heart:

----------


## diabolica

Jao divno, kako se počela Rijeka buditi sa proljećem....drage moje curke, mislim na vas i vibram za vas punom parom....za početak *Innu i Tigrical sretno!!!*

----------


## Ameli

pa ovdje se stvarno zahuktava a bio bi red jer je počelo proljeće i sve pupa pa se nadam da ćete i vi sve sa njim propupati!
*GIZMOS* iako si nam daleko mislimo na tebe i želim ti da preko granice prošvercaš jednu a može i dvije mrvice u svom trbušiću!
*tigrical* da prvi uvz bude u redu i pokaže da je sve spremno za stvaranje puno lipih js
*innu* želim ti uspješan start a još bolji finiš!
*barbyRi* da vještica čim prije dođe pa da kreneš po svoje js jer ipak im je kod tebe najljepše!
*cranky* ja vjerujem u treću sreću pa to želim i tebi, vjeruj jer čuda se događaju kada ih najmanje očekujemo!
*sumskovoce* želim ti uspješan dogovor i da skupa s dr. dogovorite kako čim prije doći do svojeg  :Saint: 
*loks* da vrijeme do postupka čim prije prođe pa da i za tebe navijamo iz petnih žila
*lucija* je li pao dogovor za drugog bebača?
svima još puno pozdrava i velika  :Kiss:

----------


## tigrical

Potpisujem *Ameli*! A šta ti planiraš? Kad ćeš ti startati?

----------


## Sumskovoce

I ja potpisujem Ameli.... lijepo si nas sve ujedinila  :Smile: 
Tigrical - neće ti trebati RI u 9. mjesecu, osim za praćenje malene mrvice  :Smile: 
Loks i Lisa hvala na svajetima i iskustvima, baš ste me obradovale! Nije da ne volim Rijeku, ali Pula mi je stoput draža i bliža....
Diabolica, trudnice naša kako si? Kako srdašce maleno????? Sve ćemo mi tvojim stopama!
Držim fige za Gizmos! Neka uveze mrvicu, dvje iz dežele....

----------


## cranky

> Pozdrav svima! Nova sam ovdje


Pozdrav  :Wink: 
Baš ne kužim tu tvoju dr (koja je ta?) da ti nije spomenula Rijeku  :Rolling Eyes: 



Koja glupost je ovo sad s provjerom novih postova, pojave se za 2 dana tek  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tigrical

> Pozdrav svima! Nova sam ovdje...zapravo, vise sam citala o MPO u VV u Zagrebu, jer kada je ginekologinja vidjela spermiogram mojega supruga, odmah me je pitala hocemo li za Zagreb...Rijeku nije spomenula niti jednom rijecju...ima li razloga tome?Ili je stvar njenoga osobnoga misljenja?Ja sam trenutno u fazi iscitavanja postova i skupljanja sto je moguce veceg broja informacija...trenutno mi je kosmar u glavi od svih tih podataka...a od svega me hvata lagana panika...
> D.


Dobro kažeš *cranky*, sad ispada da ne odgovaramo curama.
*darkica* kao prvo dobrodošla! Što se tiče tvoje gin. to je svakako stvar njenog osobnog mišljenja, koje ti nije trebala govorit i samo te zbunit, pa šta nije dovoljno da dobiješ lošu dijagnozu, nego još vas i u Zagreb slat. Nema razloga da ne ideš u Rijeku. Koja je to dijagnoza, sad sam stvarno znatiželjna?

----------


## Amalka

....i meni je moja doktorica ali opće prakse predložila da biram Zagreb....i Rijeku sam preskočila....drago mi je da sam tako postupila...

----------


## tigrical

*Darkica* vjerujem da ti je košmar u glavi od svih podataka i da te hvata panika, svima nam je bilo tako. Pitaj šta te zanima, skupi informacije i sama odluči šta ćeš i gdje dalje. Cure koje su bile u više klinika imaju različita iskustva. Nekom je bolje u Rijeci, nekom u Zagrebu, a kad vidiš kakav novi zakon imamo - najbolje je u Sloveniji.

----------


## pak

Pozdrav cure svratih samo da vam svima redom poželim *što plodnije* prolječe!



> Nekom je bolje u Rijeci, nekom u Zagrebu, a kad vidiš kakav novi zakon imamo - najbolje je u Sloveniji.


A na ovo stavljam debeli potpis

----------


## barbyRI

cure da li je kod vas uzimala klomifen da bi dosle stvari i nakon koliko bi ih trebala dobit?nis mi  nije vlastelic rekao,samo je rekao trebala bi ih kao dobit.

----------


## cranky

Barby, klomifen da bi došle stvari??????  Šta se ne uzima za to dabroston/duphoston, a klomići za O?
Sad si me zbunila skroz. A valjda dr V zna....

----------


## diabolica

*barbyRI*  Klomifen je stimulator ovulacije, laički rečeno od njega dobiješ više folikula a nikako nije za dobivanje stvari. Dabrostoni su za dobivanje stvari. Ja sam Klomifen počela piti 3 dan od kad sam dobila stvari, pila 5 dana i nakon toga na folikulometriju da se vidi kako ti folikuli napreduju. Ja niš to kod tebe ne kužim!? Daj pliz provjeri sa Vlastelićem prije nego počenš piti.

----------


## pak

*barby RI* ovo za klomifen neznam.Ja sam isto mislila da je to za stimulaciju.
Meni je  nakon prvog postupka m kasnila ili bolje reči preskočila skoro pa cijeli mjesec.Zašto neznam jer nisam odmah išla na humanu več samo kod  svoje gin. kojoj se učinilo da imam cistu, kada sam se napokon javila na humanu to jutro prije pregleda sam dobila. Nadam se da će što prije doci vještica, pa da možeš  u daljnje planove
Sretno!

----------


## vita22

Ej drage moje totalno sam out........*Barby* mislim da se stvari dobivaju s dabrostonima bar ja tako već 2 god.,*Darkica* dobrodošla mislim da je sve to stvar izbora svakome je najbolje gdje sam izabere najbolje znaju cure koje su svagdje bile a to ti je naša Tigrica L sigurno, Innu sretno i da ti je to prvi i zadnji*,Tigrice* naša ne bu ti trebala ni sestra Mira ni Vlastelić ni ostali......kisss,*Crancky* nadam se da će krenuti prije ljeta,*Šumskovoće* sretan start ti želim,*Dani ,Lucija,Sara ,Mayica,pak ,loks,Ameli,Gizmos,Kikica*,.......neznam dal sam koga zaboravila svima sretno ............. :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## barbyRI

cure tnx na odgovorima...ali ovako meni kasne nema ih ni na vidiku na utz je vidio dr i rekao je da ne vidi da ce uskoro ni doci,i rekao mi da popijem tih 10 klomifena i da bi po njima trebala stici menga...ja sam se isto cudila kao i vi...znam da je klomifen stimulator ovulacije.rekao je da dodjem na folikulometriju 16.4 znaci do tada bi trebala valjda dobit ali ja naznake nikakve nemam.citam da od klomifena znaju cice bolit,mene nista sve ko i prije osim sta me par puta takav napad vrucine ulovio,da je to za poludit.a dabrostone sam inace uzimala i sad 7mj skoro prije postupka ne znam zasto mi ovaj mj nije ga dao.a nis 11.4 imam zadnji klomifen popit pa cekam ako ne procurim do 16.icu normalno dolje i vidjet sta dalje...ocito onda ciste koce sve to....od kud su se sad bas stvorile kad ne trebaju..... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## dani82

> ..ali ovako meni kasne nema ih ni na vidiku na utz je vidio dr i rekao je da ne vidi da ce uskoro ni doci,i rekao mi da popijem tih 10 klomifena ...rekao je da dodjem na folikulometriju 16.4 znaci do tada bi trebala valjda dobit ali ja naznake nikakve nemam.:


*Barby* ako ti je dr rekao da nikakvih naznaka nema da ćeš dobit i dao ti klomifene da piješ znači da on ni ne misli da ćeš ti dobit od njih, pogotovo ne ako te naručio na *folikulometriju* 16.04. ...jer ako je to folikulometrija znači da će ti on mjerit folikule... e sad ne znam da li on misli nakon te folikulometrije radit punkciju i transfer zamrznutih js ili misli transfer radit u drugom ciklusu nakon što dobiješ stvari. U svakom slučaju ti je klomifen dao da izazove rast folikula kad te je naručio na folikulometriju a ne da očekuje da ćeš od njih dobit stvari.
Ne moraju te bolit (.)(.) od klomifena - ja osobno nisam nikakve nuspojave imala, dok neke cure imaju sve nuspojave uključujući i ove napadaje vrućine kojie spominješ.

*Darkica* dobrodošla na ovaj pdf i još prije otišla na neki trbušastiji  :Kiss: 

*Tigrical i Gizmos* nadam se ubrzo nekilm lijepim vjestima  :Wink: 

Svim dragim curama veeeeelika  :Kiss:

----------


## barbyRI

> *Barby* ako ti je dr rekao da nikakvih naznaka nema da ćeš dobit i dao ti klomifene da piješ znači da on ni ne misli da ćeš ti dobit od njih, pogotovo ne ako te naručio na *folikulometriju* 16.04. ...jer ako je to folikulometrija znači da će ti on mjerit folikule... e sad ne znam da li on misli nakon te folikulometrije radit punkciju i transfer zamrznutih js ili misli transfer radit u drugom ciklusu nakon što dobiješ stvari. U svakom slučaju ti je klomifen dao da izazove rast folikula kad te je naručio na folikulometriju a ne da očekuje da ćeš od njih dobit stvari.
> Ne moraju te bolit (.)(.) od klomifena - ja osobno nisam nikakve nuspojave imala, dok neke cure imaju sve nuspojave uključujući i ove napadaje vrućine kojie spominješ.
> 
> *Darkica* dobrodošla na ovaj pdf i još prije otišla na neki trbušastiji 
> 
> *Tigrical i Gizmos* nadam se ubrzo nekilm lijepim vjestima 
> 
> Svim dragim curama veeeeelika


ne znam ja stvarno nista ne kuzim,cekam taj 16.4 pa cu vise znat. 
a zna mozda netko da li se moze normalno keksat dok uzimam klomifene,tamo do folikulometrije?

----------


## dani82

Koliko ja znam keksat se možeš normalno do  transfera.

----------


## Darkica

Cim sam joj pokazala spermiogram svojega muza, pitala je hocemo li u Zagreb...ne znam...

----------


## dani82

Naša vrijedna Pino uređuje stranice Medicinski potpomognuta oplodnja i popunjava korisne informacije o klinikama, pa tako i o KBC Rijeka.

U informacijam o klinici navedeno je da se prirodnjaci rade bez ikakvih lijekova.
- čini mi se da to nije tako jer nikad nisam čula da je netko bio u prirodnjaku (na kbc-u Rijeka) bez lijekova.... pa vas molim da mi javite ako išta znate o tome (može i na pp)

Pozz!!

----------


## Darkica

Sto se dijagnoze tice, to sam zaboravila napisati (sorry)...sa mnom je sve OK, ali suprugu je dijagnosticirana teska oligoasthenozoospermia..za tjedan i pol ce ponoviti spermiogram...prvi je radio u sijecnju, ovo je drugi kako je i preporuceno...Uglavnom, precizno i detaljno citam i polako skupljam podatke...Hvala svima na odgovorima :Smile: ))

----------


## pak

*dani 82* ja sam bila u prirodnjaku bez lijekova ali to je bilo prije ovog zakona, nadam se da ce se javiti jos koja cura sa novijim info.

----------


## tigrical

I ja sam bila, isto kao i pak.

----------


## dani82

Hvala cure na odgovorima  :Kiss:  .... ako ima koja cura koja je prirodnjak radila bez lijekova nakon donošenja novog zakona o mpo neka se javi.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Koliko ja znam keksat se možeš normalno do transfera.


Nije preporučljivo ni nakon punkcije pogotovo ako je bio stimulirani i ako je došlo do hiperstimulacije čula sam da je jedna cura tako izgubila jajnik pa...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Pa šta se sad daje inekcija za bolove i u prirodnjaku?

----------


## pak

Mimi ako sam ja dobro shvatila ovdje se ne radi o inekcijama protiv bolova jer one se nisu davale ni za stimulirani ako nisi trazio vec o cistom prirodnjaku bez ikakvih lijekova tipa klomifen i sl . za poticanje ovulacije.Ili sam ja pobrkala loncice.*dani82?*

----------


## dani82

Riječ je o lijekovim za ovulaciju, znači u principu klomifeni... a što se tiče analgetika može se tražiti injekciju voltarena ako se ima dosta folikula, ali koliko sam čula od cura bolje ne jer i ne pomaže baš a poslije te samo boli guza  :Smile: 

Što se keksa tiče meni je dr. Vlastelić nakon puncije  rekao da može do transfera ali poslije ne ... moram priznat da mi nakon punkcije baš i nije bilo do romantike, tako da u mom slučaju vrijedi do punkcije da, poslije punkcije ne..... a sad ko voli nek izvoli  :Wink:

----------


## tigrical

Evo mene s folikulometrije. Ima nešto folikula, ali su još mali, nadamo se da će nabubrit... U petak ponovo uzv. Pusa svima!

----------


## tigrical

*innu* javi kako je prošlo danas!

----------


## Amalka

> Sto se dijagnoze tice, to sam zaboravila napisati (sorry)...sa mnom je sve OK, ali suprugu je dijagnosticirana teska oligoasthenozoospermia..za tjedan i pol ce ponoviti spermiogram...prvi je radio u sijecnju, ovo je drugi kako je i preporuceno...Uglavnom, precizno i detaljno citam i polako skupljam podatke...Hvala svima na odgovorima))


 
....i MM je i također bila ista dijagnoza,a sa mnom sve ok...kad smo išli na stimulirni icsi, embriologica mi je rekla da je spermiogram još gori od prethodnog i ali šta je tu je, probali smo i rezultat je u mom trbuhu....mali sinčić,....

----------


## tigrical

*Amalka* čestitam na malom sinčiću i jako je lijepo svaki put čuti kad netko uspije s tom dijagnozom (vidi mi potpis), u bilo kojoj klinici.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Tigrical - želim ti velike i zdrave folikule, da sve krene najboljim tokom  :Smile: 
Amalka - tako mi je drago čuti da mali sinek stiže, MM i ja imamo istu dijagnozu, pa kao i Tigrical, svaka vijest o uspjehu je radost za mene 
Pls cure, objasnite mi jednu stvar: Ako je prirodni IVF, nema klomifena ni drugih sintetičkih hormona koji potiču ovulaciju već samo ono što naše tijelo samo proizvede. Po mojoj logici u tom ciklusu ima samo jedna js, ta koju naše tijelo tako i onako proizvede u tom ciklusu. Pa onda tu js punktiraju i oplode izvantjelesno? Jesam li dobro razumijela? 
Možete li mi pojasniti zašto (osim uštede novca na ljekovima) se to radi? Ima li uspjeha? 
Moji hormoni su OK, a brine me terapija hormonima koji IVF/ICSI nosi sa sobom, ali i oko  ovog prirodnog IVF-a sam skeptična.... Vaša mišljenja bi jako dobro došla

----------


## pak

*Sumskovoce* dobro si shvatila za prirodnjake.Kod cistog prirodnjaka ne koristis lijekove za stimulaviju tipa menopur, gonal .. i kao takav postupak ne ulazi u onih 6 besplatnih.Barem je takav dopis dobila nasa dani82 od hzzo-a.E sada uspijesnost postupka i nije neka jer se cesto desi da folikul pobjegne prije punkcije , priroda je nepredvidiva.Takvi posupci se mogu raditi svaki mjesec barem sto se tice sa medicinske strane ona druga strana tj mogucnosti klinike da to odrade zbog financija je vec nesti drugo.Prije su se prirodnjaci ubacivali dok se cekalo na stimulirani postupak tako da se bar nesto radi, kako je stanje sada neznam pitaj dr. na konzultacijama.Inace ima cura koje su nakon puno stimuliranih IVF-ova ostale trudne bas u prironjaku, pronjuskaj malo tu po forumu vidjeti ces da nema pravila.
Sretno!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Tnx pak,
Pitat ću sutra dr. V na konzultacijama. Inače kod mene već vlada euforija...nadam se dobrim vijestima sutra....

----------


## dani82

Samo bi nadopunila *pak* i rekla da se u prirodnake ubrajaju i postupci s klomifenima u kojima je moguće dobiti više od jedne stanice (*Sumskovoce* vidim da smo po godinama i po dijagnozama gotovo identične, ja samo u klomifenskom postupku dobila 4 js). 

*Tigrical* narast će folikulići, još je rano... izvještavaj nas  :Kiss: 

*Inu* javi nam novosti.

----------


## Amalka

tigrical i šumskovoće,navijam za vas,želim osjećati za vas da bude sve super ispalo...važno je biti pozitivan....i ne samo vama nego i svim ostalim curkama,da se konačno sretnemo na drugom forumu...ovdje me nostalgija vuče,pa malko pronjuškam i da vas pokušam bodriti koliko god mogu... :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Amalka hvala na bodrenju, ti i naša Diabolica ste nam inspiracija velika  :Smile:  
Dani i meni se čini da smo tu negdje jako blizu  :Smile:  Zanima me kako ti je bilo od Klomifena? I šta se dogodilo sa tvoje 4js? Pokušali implantirati 3 ili 2? To mene ubija, kad pomislim da bih mogla imati više od 3 js, potencijalno zdrave, a kad oni odaberu 3 i ostale -šta???? Bace?
I sad se pitam, ako je postupak sa klomifenima isto "prirodni" onda onaj "stimulirani" je sa gonalima? Meni uopće nije jasna klasifikacija tih hormona koji se pripisuju u postupcima i sve mi zvči isto. isto tako mi nije jasno zašto
su u HR hormoni u obliku tableta/vaginaleta, dok u Postojni su injekcije?   
Postoji li negdje pregled svih mogućih protokola koje nam mogu pripisati sa objašnjenjima? Vjerujem da ukoliko pročitam detaljno forume da bih mogla naučiti razliku, ali ja bih po kraćem postupku, ako je moguće.....
Najvažnije pitanje, vi ste već bile na konzultacijama, pa me savjetujte molim Vas, šta sve treba pitat doktora? Osim mogućnosti nalaza u Puli?
Svaki prijedlog je dobrodošao  :Smile: 

Ljubac svim malenim bebačima u bušama  :Smile:

----------


## pino

Drage cure, 
hvala svima koje ste mi pomogle da informacije na KBC Rijeka budu potpunije i korisne za pacijente!

Vidim da se razvila diskusija o prirodnim postupcima. Ja sam jos davno prevela jedan clanak o blagim stimulacijama, nazalost nisam ga dovrsila, ali zato stavljam prijevod dijela doktorske disertacije koja govori o prirodnim ciklusima i par studija koji ih usporedjuju s ostalim postupcima (sa stimulacijama).  (I moram reci da se klomifen smatra vrstom stimulacije, iako je zabuna u tome sto se ne broji kao placeni postupak (znaci po placanju se broji isto kao prirodnjak), jer klomifen kosta malo u usporedbi s gonadotropinima). 

http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...:ivf&Itemid=79 

Bas bi me zanimali komentari na clanak - da li je prestrucno, da li se razumije, da li je korisno...

----------


## Sumskovoce

Hvala puno Pino,
Ova rečenica mi se jako urezala, triput sam ju pročitala:
"Veće stope trudnoća su objavljene kod mladih parova sa samo teškim muškim faktorom, i mogli bi koristiti modificirani prirodni IVF. U ovoj kategoriji pacijenata, stopa uspjeha po započetom ciklusu je bila 13.3% a kumulativna stopa uspjeha od 43.8% nakon 6 uzastopnih ciklusa." 
Inače prijevod je malčice stručan, bolje rečeno, prestručan za mene laika i početnika. Ali razumijela sam bit članka.
Inače moje je stajalište takvo da želim na postupak, jedva čekam, ali budući da su moji hormoni OK ne bih željela jaku dozu sintetičkih hormona, kako ne bih riskirala poremćaj u svojem organizmu. Smatram da bih trebala što manje remetiti ono što je OK u mojme tijelu, i popraviti ono što ne valja u nama kao paru (dakle pomoći plivačima da dođu na pravo mjesto). Bojim se loše reakcije na jake hormone i ovaj prijevod i vaša iskustva priordnih ili blago stimuliranih IVF/ICSI postupaka zvuči najbolje do sada.

----------


## dani82

Šumskovoce klomifen je u tabletama a menopuri i gonali su injekcije ...evo tu moožeš malo pročitati o protokolima http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...cima&Itemid=72

----------


## pino

Eh draga Sumskovoce, prije zakona si od jedne pune stimulacije mogla ocekivati istu stopu trudnoce kao ovdje od 6 prirodnjaka zaredom... Prirodnjaci duuuugo traju, puno je to izbivanja s posla, cesto se ne ulovi j.s. itd. Na kraju te frustracije cesto postanu previse. Po novom zakonu doduse... malo drugacija stvar. A iako svaki medicinski tretman nosi sa sobom moguce posljedice, u IVF-u su te posljedice prilicno male - a standard u svijetu je puna stimulacija, i u Evropi ima nekih 200-300,000 takvih ciklusa godisnje, znaci nije da je to nesto bas eksperimentalno. Hormoni koji se ustrcavaju tokom IVF-a imaju vrlo mali prolazni efekt u velikoj vecini slucajeva. Ja sam npr. bila na 4 pune stimulacije u 14 mjeseci. 
Doduse mozda bas tebi vise pase ovako duze pa polakse... 
U svakom slucaju sretno!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Potpis na Pino

Sumskovoce možda ti ovo bude zvučalo presurovo ali  i ja sam bila nadobudna i mislila kako ću s prvim komifenskim IVf-om ostati trudna a bili smo idiopati na samom početki tj. doktori su smatrali kako je s nama sve uredu(samo nisam ostala trudna nakon godinu dana nezaštićenih odnosa), pa onda kad nije uspjelo ni nakon drugog, ni trećeg puta išla sam i ja na punu stimulaciju pa onda na još jednu polustimulaciju i svaki put "ćorak". Ne želim te zaplašivati i ne kažem da se ne treba nadati, ali ne želim da se razočaraš previše ako ne bude to baš išlo glatko.

----------


## innu

Evo i mene.... *tigrical,* bravo za folikule!
I kod mene nešto malo folikula na vidiku ima, a od danas sam na gonalu, pa se sad lijepo bacam na čitanje kako da se što bezbolnije sutra piknem!(valjda ću ostat živa)!
*sumskovoće,* razumijem tvoju brigu oko hormonske terapije, jer ne reagiramo svi isto na istu terapiju, ali svašta ti živ čovijek proba, pa tako valjda i mi moramo, ali zato se ide ispočetka sa slabijom stimulacijom, a poslije sve jačom, i to je logičan slijed.
Sve vas lijepo pozdravljam...........

----------


## tigrical

*innu* bravo za folikule, narast će oni, kao i moji, nadam se. Šta god te zanima oko injekcije i bezbolnih uboda - pitaj - tu sam stručnjak  :Cool:

----------


## lisa84

> Hvala cure na odgovorima  .... ako ima koja cura koja je prirodnjak radila bez lijekova nakon donošenja novog zakona o mpo neka se javi.


*dani82,* ja sam za vrijeme novog zakona u KBC Rijeka bila na 2 čista prirodnjaka (9.i 11.mj).

----------


## loks

darkica želim ti lipu dobrodošlicu!
sumskovoce navijam za goood konz danas!
tigrical narast će folikuli baš kako treba, sigurna sam!
innu da sve krene i završi baš kako treba...i svim ostalim curama jedna velika pusa!

mi smo odradili sve šta treba i sad čekamo 6 mjesec. od 2.-7. dana krećemo sa klomifenima pa nastavak kako bude već trebalo...jako sam sretna jer neće bit toliko bockanja kao prošli put, a nadam se da će ipak ispasti ok, dobri fol i njihov sastav  :Smile:  
ne znam samo dal se još moram javit i provjerit početkom 6 mjeseca dal još uvijek vrijedi taj termin ili je to to? i inače za uzv dal se vi javljate dan dva prije ili dolazite samo po uputi doktora?

----------


## cranky

*Loks* potpisujem sve tvoje dobre zelje, da ne ponavljam.
Ja bi se na tvom mjestu jos javila pocetkom 6. mjeseca i rijesila sve preostale dvojbe  :Wink:  

Svima vam saljem velike puse dok cekam pocetak ciklusa  :Smile:

----------


## sara38

Hej *Loks*, dobro kaže naša Cranky, bolje se javiti pa da budeš sigurna. Ja se trebam javiti u 05. mj na dogovor i krećem u 06. 
*Sumskovoce* javi kako su prošle konzultacije. 
*Innu* samo naprijed. 
*Tigrical*, ma sve znaš.  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 
Svim curama velikaaaaaa pusaaaa.  :Smile:

----------


## lisa84

> ne znam samo dal se još moram javit i provjerit početkom 6 mjeseca dal još uvijek vrijedi taj termin ili je to to? i inače za uzv dal se vi javljate dan dva prije ili dolazite samo po uputi doktora?


1., 2. dc moraš faksirat uputnicu na koju ćeš napisat kod kojeg si dr. i datum kad ti je došla M i onda je to to. Oni će sami provjerit i javit ti kad da dođeš na folikulometriju (7.ili 8.dc).
I nek bude dobitni!  :Klap:

----------


## diabolica

*tigrical* vibram za tvoje folikule da naraaaastu što veći. :Very Happy: 
*innu* i ja sam bila u početku na klomifenima a onda krenula na gonale tako da znam da će sigurno biti isto puuuno dobrih folikula. 
Curke mislim na vas i vibram da vam postupci uspiju. 
Drugim curkama šaljem  :Love:

----------


## cranky

> 1., 2. dc moraš faksirat uputnicu na koju ćeš napisat kod kojeg si dr. i datum kad ti je došla M i onda je to to. Oni će sami provjerit i *javit ti kad da dođeš na folikulometriju* (7.ili 8.dc).
> I nek bude dobitni!


Ukinute su im vanjske linije (cijelom KBC-u) tako da oni ne mogu zvat nikoga. Nego, ako nećeš sama ić tamo, faksiraš uputnicu i drugi dan nazoveš pa te naruče  :Wink:

----------


## Darkica

Bok, curke!
Buduci mi je ginicka savjtovala Zgb, nazvala sam VV u ponedjeljak da se narucim na prvi pregled i konzultacije kod dr. Lucingera...i ostala u soku kada mi je sestra rekla da dodjem u petak! Ovaj petak! Nisam imala pojma da to ide tako brzo! Sada slazem nalaze i spremam se psihicki..nemam pojma sta ocekivati...lagana trema, definitivno :Smile: 
Javljam vam novosti.
Hvala svima koji su mi zazeljeli dobrodoslicu :Smile: 
Navijam za sve nas!I veseli me svaka vijest o bebacima :Smile: ))

----------


## barbyRI

Darkica,sretno u Zg!!!

----------


## sali

Drage cure,
da se javim i na potpomognutoj KBC Ri pošto sam i ja riječka trudilica. Pratim vas već dosta duga i hvala vam na svim informacijama koje sam tu našla.
Naše dijagnoze: MM '72 oligoasteno.; ja '73 povišeni FSH. Ja slabo reagiram na stimulacije tako da smo u Mariboru od 44 ampule menopura dobili samo 3 j.s.
 ß=0. 
U ponedjeljak smo krenuli na akupunkturu i homeopatiju, a u svibnju se spremamo kod dr. Reša. Nadam se da će to biti dobitna kombinacija.
Svim trudilicama želim puno sreće i da što prije sve postamo trbušaste. :Bye:

----------


## tigrical

Dobrodošla *sali*! Kako je na akupunkturi? Držim fige da slijedeći mjesec bude plodan! Jedva čekam da te cure upoznaju na kavici jer si vrlo pozitivna osoba. Kiss

----------


## tigrical

Upravo sam pročitala kako izgleda tretman...uh, nama nikad dosta iglica i u pauzi do postupka ti se pikaš.

----------


## sara38

Dobro nam došla* Sali*! Kavica je bila ugodna. :Klap:

----------


## sali

*Tigrical* hvala ti na dobrodošlici, i ja jedva čekam kavicu da vas sve upoznam, pratim sve vaše postupke tako da mi se čini da vas u neku ruku i poznajem.
Na akupunkturi je Ok, ja ništa ne osjećam ali tako valjda i mora biti, tu nema brzih rezultata. Dr. je rekao da moramo pozitivno razmišljati, tako da nema više crnih i negativnih misli samo pozitiva. :Very Happy:

----------


## sali

> Upravo sam pročitala kako izgleda tretman...uh, nama nikad dosta iglica i u pauzi do postupka ti se pikaš.


samo da ne postanem ovisna o iglicama :Smile: 

*Sara 38* hvala na dobrodošlici i meni je bilo lijepo i drago mi je da sam vas upoznala. :Very Happy:

----------


## innu

*darkica*, sretno u zg!
*sali*, dobrodošla, sretno kod dr.Reša!
*tigrical*, hvala ti! Kako tvoji folikulići, znaš kad ti je punkcija otprilike?
*vojvođanka*, ????
cure sve vas ljubim i pozdravljam!!!!

----------


## cranky

> Dobro nam došla* Sali*! Kavica je bila ugodna.


Kavica? Ja bi na kavicu!!!!!  :Laughing: 

Puse svima i vibre do neba  :Heart:

----------


## Vojvođanka

ajme strašno, ovo pišem treći puta, uskršnji praznici su me totalno smutili i samo radim gluposti, a vidim i da imam puno novog štiva za pročitati
pozdrav svim novim i starim curkama
*innu* ja sam još malo šokirana nakon današnjeg pregleda.... kad sam ispričala dr. V. kako mi je m bila jako slaba nakon postupka odlučio je ultrazvučno me pregledati da nemam kojim slučajem cisti i otkrio mi je da imam puno slobodne tekućine u daglasu, pitao me je da li imam kakvih bolova - ne, trebam se javiti na 1 dan m da mi ponovi ultrazvuk ako bude bilo još uvjek tekućine onda me čeka brdo pretraga (i markeri) ali ako bude sve čisto onda krećem s postupkom, ovaj puta decaceptil + menopur
*dani82* nisam čitala sve postove unazad, je si li ti napravili koji ultz, s obzirom da si imala isti tip m nakon postupka?

----------


## tigrical

*inuu* u petak mi je folikulometrija, a punkcija će vjerojatno bit u nedjelju.
*cranky* našle smo se sa sali na kavici jer su joj ostale injekcije i dala mi ih je, a nadam se da će i riječka kavica uskoro...
*vojvođanka* nadam se da će sve biti dobro
Pusa svima!

----------


## cranky

*tigrical*  :Laughing:  ovo ko da se opravdavaš mami zašto si duže bila vani  :Laughing: 
Joj jedva čekam petak da se vratiš s dobrim vjestima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*vojvođanka* uopće ne kužim o čemu se radi (možda bolje i da ne) ali nadam se da će sve bit ok ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Innu* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Koga sam zaboravila? Ma svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## okidoki

Ja se baš ne javljam previše ali svako toliko pročitam postove i vidim da ima puno novih trudnica i njima čestitke. Krećem od petka u postupak, nadam se da će ovaj put biti plodan.

Pozdrav svima

----------


## cranky

*okidoki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## okidoki

pozdrav cranky  :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

*okidoki* haj! Kakva ti je stimulacija? Jesi u KBC Ri?

----------


## Vojvođanka

akumpuktura je ZAKON, ako je možete priuštiti!
ja sam išla kod dr. u Lovran i radila mi je električnu akumpukturu, znači nema iglica, samo osjećaj laganog uboda, tamo gdje je "protok energije zakrčen" malo zaboli, nakon toga - čista nirvana  :Smile: 

još jedna informacija za sve cure koje se lječe zbog štitne žljezde - dr.Petretić, nukl. med. radi medicinsku studiju utjecaja bolesti štitnjače, tj antitjela, na plodnost, bila sam kod nje na razgovoru (više od 1h - izuzetno ljubazna i susretljiva) sa svom hrpom dokumentacija, vadila sam krv, napravila ultz št. i objašnjavala joj postupke na humanoj  :Smile: ....to sve na dobrovoljnoj bazi, podaci su anonimni i služe isključivo u medicinske svrhe - pa ako koja hoće neka joj se javi na odjelu na nuklearnoj
malo mi je bila smiješna njena reakcija, ja sam joj bila 13 pacjentica, - ajoj pa šta ja tu radim neku medicinsku studiju o utjecaju bolesti št na plodnost a vi mi sve cure dolazite s M lošim spermiogramom  :Smile: , kako ću ja to dokazati?
a na redovnom pregledu štitnjače mi je bila neka nova mlada dr. koja mi je ispričala kako je prošli tjedan docentica održala predavanje na med. faxu i da je bila puna HVALE O MILINOVIĆEVOM ZAKONU ????? - isticala je samo pozitivne strane - da čovjek ne povjeruje ..... grrr
innu, crancy i tigrical sretno u postupcima......započnite ovo proljeće sretne

----------


## loks

puna hvale o zakonu....molim...da ne povjeruješ. gledala sam Milinovića prije neki dan na tv, i on na sva usta hvali i stalno govori kako je taj zakon samo bolji, al na 10-tak istih upita novinara koji ga je intervjuirao, nikako da nama laicima kaže zašto je to tako dobar zakon. ovaj ga stalno pita pa objasnite zašto, kako, šta time mislite, a ovaj izvrće, preokreće i lažeeee...žalost kakva politika, živa žalost! al rekao je da će sad mislim negdje pred ljeto imati simpozij na tu temu pa će točno znat podatke kojima će kasnije konkretno moći potkrijepiti svoje tvrdnje...to da je takav zakon donio samo pozitivne rezultate...e jedva čekam...

----------


## dani82

Pozz svim curama.... vidim da nas ima sve više... bilo bi bolje da se sve zajedno preselimo na neke trudničke pdf-ove... ali vidim da su nam *tigrical* i *Innu* na dobro putu da se presele. *Innu* kad ti opet ideš na folikulometriju??

*Vojvođanka,* draga, tebe nije bilo neko vrijeme.... ja na utz-u nisam bila od transfera.... uopće nisam skužila što je s tobom, niš mi nije jasno... jesu tebi i 2. stvari  bile kratke?? Meni su bile normalne. Kad bi trebala krenut u postupak? Što se tiče docentice no comment  :Rolling Eyes: 

*Cranky i Sara* kada vi startate??

*Okidoki* kakva ti je stimulacija, dijagnoza, koliko predhodnih pokušaja... piši.

*Sumskovoce* javi kako su prošle konzultacije... da čujemo dojmove.

----------


## Aurora*

> još jedna informacija za sve cure koje se lječe zbog štitne žljezde - dr.Petretić, nukl. med. radi medicinsku studiju utjecaja bolesti štitnjače, tj antitjela, na plodnost, bila sam kod nje na razgovoru (više od 1h - izuzetno ljubazna i susretljiva) sa svom hrpom dokumentacija, vadila sam krv, napravila ultz št. i objašnjavala joj postupke na humanoj ....to sve na dobrovoljnoj bazi, podaci su anonimni i služe isključivo u medicinske svrhe - pa ako koja hoće neka joj se javi na odjelu na nuklearnoj
> malo mi je bila smiješna njena reakcija, ja sam joj bila 13 pacjentica, - ajoj pa šta ja tu radim neku medicinsku studiju o utjecaju bolesti št na plodnost a vi mi sve cure dolazite s M lošim spermiogramom , kako ću ja to dokazati?


Ovo je super zanimljiva informacija! Hvala ti!





> a na redovnom pregledu štitnjače mi je bila neka nova mlada dr. koja mi je ispričala kako je prošli tjedan docentica održala predavanje na med. faxu i da je bila puna HVALE O MILINOVIĆEVOM ZAKONU ????? - isticala je samo pozitivne strane - da čovjek ne povjeruje ..... grrr


A za ovo nemam rijeci!  :Mad:

----------


## Darkica

Pozdrav!Uvijek redovito citam sve postove...uglavnom, kao sto rekoh, u petak via Zagreb... pozitivna sam...inace sam pozitivna osoba, pa s ene dam...Uglavnom, novosti cu javiti cim prije :Smile: ))

----------


## Vojvođanka

*Vojvođanka,* draga, tebe nije bilo neko vrijeme.... ja na utz-u nisam bila od transfera.... uopće nisam skužila što je s tobom, niš mi nije jasno... jesu tebi i 2. stvari  bile kratke?? Meni su bile normalne. Kad bi trebala krenut u postupak? Što se tiče docentice no comment  :Rolling Eyes: 

daa.... bila sam na vojvođanskim uskršnjim delicijama  :Smile: 

druge stv su mi bile sasvim normalne - pričala sam o prvima nakon neg Bete - htjela sam čuti mišljenje dr zbog čega nije bilo obilnog krvarenja nakon postupka - ostao je začuđen i zbog toga mi je radio utz da provjeri da nije došlo do cisti - e sad jedan od razloga slobodne tekućine u D može biti i puknjuće ciste i to prije par dana - a ja se ne sjećam da me je što bolilo....

odlučila sam da se neću nervirati i brinuti - 22.04. bih trebala dobiti m i tad startam sad dal sa pretragama ili s pikanjem neznam ali ne mogu ništa promjeniti...

----------


## CERES

[QUOTE=Vojvođanka;1595724]
a na redovnom pregledu štitnjače mi je bila neka nova mlada dr. koja mi je ispričala kako je prošli tjedan docentica održala predavanje na med. faxu i da je bila puna HVALE O MILINOVIĆEVOM ZAKONU ????? - isticala je samo pozitivne strane - da čovjek ne povjeruje ..... grrr

Nažalost, ovo za docenticu me nimalo ne iznenađuje! Užas jedan!

----------


## cranky

Ovo za docenticu  :Shock:   :Shock:  Može li mi itko reć nešto lijepo / normalno za nju???

Evo prijavljujem da mi je sutra 1dc, klomići od subote 3komada dnevno  :Rolling Eyes: 

Puse svima  :Heart:

----------


## dani82

> *dani82,* ja sam za vrijeme novog zakona u KBC Rijeka bila na 2 čista prirodnjaka (9.i 11.mj).


*lisa84* kako je to izgledalo, jesi dobila barem štopericu? I ako jesi jesi li je platila ili ne? Kod kojeg si doktora?

----------


## dani82

*Vojvođanka* bravo za stav... svejedno na malo toga možemo utjecati pa se najbolje ne živcirati  :Kiss: 

*Cranky* želim ti da ti postupak u rujnu ni ne treba  :Kiss:

----------


## cranky

dani82   :Zaljubljen: 
A kad ti krećeš opet? Vidim da se raspituješ za prirodnjake, jel to aktualno ili.... ?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Svašta ne mogu vjerovati da je docentica zagovornik ovog zakona, nikad mi nije bila simpatična a sad još manje :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## sali

> a na redovnom pregledu štitnjače mi je bila neka nova mlada dr. koja mi je ispričala kako je prošli tjedan docentica održala predavanje na med. faxu i da je bila puna HVALE O MILINOVIĆEVOM ZAKONU ????? - isticala je samo pozitivne strane - da čovjek ne povjeruje ..... grrr


Mislim da nas kod docentice više ništa ne može iznenaditi  :Mad: 
Baš me zanima koje su to pozitivne strane Milinovićevog zakona???

----------


## okidoki

bok tigrical ,  u Ri sam kod docentice, za sada sam još uvijek na klomifenima - do daljnjega

----------


## okidoki

pozdrav dani, 
kod mene neredovita ovulacija, kod M loš spermiogram, 1 IVF neuspio

----------


## diabolica

> Svašta ne mogu vjerovati da je docentica zagovornik ovog zakona, nikad mi nije bila simpatična a sad još manje


Ja sam šokirana! Ta žena je katastrofa! Sram ju može biti! Grrrrrrr

----------


## sara38

*Dani* ja ti startam u 06. mj. sa dugim protokolom.

----------


## diabolica

> još jedna informacija za sve cure koje se lječe zbog štitne žljezde - dr.Petretić, nukl. med. radi medicinsku studiju utjecaja bolesti štitnjače, tj antitjela, na plodnost, bila sam kod nje na razgovoru (više od 1h - izuzetno ljubazna i susretljiva) sa svom hrpom dokumentacija, vadila sam krv, napravila ultz št. i objašnjavala joj postupke na humanoj ....to sve na dobrovoljnoj bazi, podaci su anonimni i služe isključivo u medicinske svrhe - pa ako koja hoće neka joj se javi na odjelu na nuklearnoj
> malo mi je bila smiješna njena reakcija, ja sam joj bila 13 pacjentica, - ajoj pa šta ja tu radim neku medicinsku studiju o utjecaju bolesti št na plodnost a vi mi sve cure dolazite s M lošim spermiogramom , kako ću ja to dokazati?


Možda bih joj se ja mogla javiti jer MM nema problema sa spermiogramom a ja imam hipotireozu, TSH u redu ali anititjela u totalnoj komi. A i prvi sponatni sam imala zbog štitnjače i u međuvremenu nisam mogla ostati trudna. Kako si ono rekla, da se javim na nuklearnoj i nju tražim?

----------


## diabolica

> u petak mi je folikulometrija, a punkcija će vjerojatno bit u nedjelju.


Draga, mislim na tebe i nadam se dobrim vijestima!

----------


## Vojvođanka

diabolica imaš pp

----------


## cranky

> Ja sam šokirana! Ta žena je katastrofa! Sram ju može biti! Grrrrrrr


 Ti, pardon VI, molim ne se uzbuđivat i samo "happy thoughts"  :Zaljubljen: 



> *Dani* ja ti startam u 06. mj. sa dugim protokolom.


A pa to je još malo i evo samo što nije  :Wink: 

Kome ono trebaju vibrice? Tigrical, innu, Vojvođanka, Darkica, okidoki.... valjda nisam nikog zaboravila (sorry ako jesam) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## dani82

*Cranky* na Potpomognutoj oplodnji ( http://www.potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ ) je naša Pino stavljala informacije o KBC-u Rijeka pa se zato raspitujem oko tih prirodnjaka.

*Okidoki* neka ovaj onda bude uspješan. I ja sam kod docentice.

*Tigricel* sretno sutra na folikulometriji, neka bude puuuuuno lijepih folikulića  :Smile: 

*Gizmos* ništa nam se ne javljaš???

----------


## mare157

Ciao svima! 
Kao prvo ja sam nova ovdje, ali moram priznati da vas "špijuniram" već mjesecima  :Wink: , samo nikako da se odlučim javiti.
Sada me iziritirlo ono što je napisala *vojvođanka* za docenticu pa sam se morala javiti. I ja sam kod nje, nažalost i svaki put kad dođem me ispočetka iznervira i razočara tako da me niti to njeno predavanje ne čudi... 
Nego, htjela sam pitati za savjet. Nalaz od MM je oat, a samnom je sve ok. Zanima me da li postoji nešto drugo za stimulaciju umjesto klomifena jer sam čitala da on jako nepovoljno djeluje na endometrij. 
U prvom pokušaju smo dobili 5 folikula, 2 zrele stanice i dvije 8stanične opl.j.s. na 3.dan. Vratili smo obje, ali ništa. Još mi je rekla da su svi preduvjeti savršeni jer je debljina stjenki ok i sve je kod mene drugo ok tako da je vjerojatnost velika, a na kraju ništa. U postupku smo u 5/10 i voljela bi ako treba i kupiti ljekove za stimulaciju ako postoji nešto bolje s čim bi možda imali veće šanse za imlantaciju.
Uzimala sam klom. 150mg/dan od 3.-8.d.c. jer je doc.htjela što blažu stimulaciju kako bi dobila što manje j.s. i to me sad čeka ponovo. Voljela bi si povećati šanse što je više moguće, kao i sve ovdje uostalom.
Nadam se da nisam previše zakomplicirala...

----------


## innu

evo meeeee! ja sutra opet folikulometrija, i nadam se nedjelju punkcija! (malo trtarim, ali, proći će i to!)
cure moje drage, pošto vas ima jako puno, neću vas nabrajat da nekog ne izostavim, pa vam evo malo ~~~~~~, uzmite si slobodno, za šta god vam treba!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## tigrical

Gizmos je ostala u MB, koliko pratim na potpom. u slo ima dvije mrvice. :Klap: 

*innu* ti i ja se pratimo! I meni sutra folikulometrija, a u nedjelju punkcija. Nemoj trtarit, kratko traje, popij koji Normabel i sve je  :Cool: 

Pusa svima!

----------


## vita22

Cure moje nisam baš u toku ali šaljem svima pozdrave s otoka i neka je svima sa srećom i da je ovo zadnji postupak........*innu....tigrica l....svima za sve šta vam treba........Diabolice i bebice čuvajte se........*

----------


## tigrical

Evo mene. Folikuli rastu, sad su na cca 11-12 mm. Ima ih sa svake strane po 5 kom., ali su još premali za punkciju, tako da u pon. opet uzv.

----------


## sali

Bravo draga  :Very Happy:  još malo ~~~~~~~~~ za ponedjeljak. Kiss

----------


## Sumskovoce

Hi svima,
Jucer sam se vratila s puta pa tek sad pisem novosti o konzultacijama. Za pocetak dr. V je bas onako divan, ljubazan i susretljiv kakvim ste ga opisale! MM i ja smo odusevljeni njime i njegovim pristupom i MM-u je dao masu nade i kuraja  :Smile:  u borbi s našom situacijom. Sestra Mira je bila super, nešto me zezala jer je skužila da sam malo pod dojmom...
Dr. V nam je dao preporuke za masu pregleda, za MM svi hormoni + hormoni štitnjače, urolog, brisevi, spermiogram i spermiokultura. Za mene hormoni 21. dan, pretrage krvi,  brisevi i (zaboravila kako se stručno kaže) slikanje maternice - prohodnost jajovoda (ono sa otopinom joda). 
Rekao nam je onako skroz cool - "Vi možete imati djece, to nije nikakva dvojba. Ja bih volio da imate prirodno začeće" MM je procvao kao voćka poslije kiše, a meni suze na oči...osjećala sam se sretno kao da nam je rekao da sam trudna....  :Grin: 
I da, rekao je da ako zatrudnim u međuvremenu, nek im obavezno javim...hahahaha, baš.....
Na kraju smo ga pitali za BioAstin i Profertil, rekao je super odabir, sve ste se već informirali, podržavam ljude koji imaju inicijativu.
Zaključak: Jako sam sretna i zadovoljna doktorom i njegovim stavom, oraspoložio i ohrabrio mi muža (a to mi je jaaaaako bitno) i dao nam više pretraga nego što sam očekivala. 

Za prethodne postove o prirodnim IVF-ovima, priznajem da sam paničar oko lijekova, doktora, bolnica i svega sličnoga, pa me zato paranoja hormonalne terapije. Vjerujem da ste iz vlastitih iskustava doživjele da horm. terapija nije kraj svijeta i da se ozbiljne nuspojave tako rijetko dešavaju da se nema čega bojati. Hvala na iskustvima i poduci koju mi dajete, jako cijenim :Heart:  

Sa dr. V nisam pričala ni o IVF-u, ni o inseminaciji, ni o ikakvom postupku jer on nije inicirao razgovor, a meni je bilo bad trčati pred rudo. Bio je toliko ufuran u pretrage koje želi da napravimo, da nije ništa spominjao, osim starinskog načina  :Laughing:   da sam se i ja zanijela i počela radovati daljnjoj kućnoj radinosti.
Vidjet ćemo šta će nam život donesti, za sada donosi lijepe stvari i dobre ljude.

----------


## tigrical

> Ciao svima! 
> Kao prvo ja sam nova ovdje, ali moram priznati da vas "špijuniram" već mjesecima , samo nikako da se odlučim javiti.
> Sada me iziritirlo ono što je napisala *vojvođanka* za docenticu pa sam se morala javiti. I ja sam kod nje, nažalost i svaki put kad dođem me ispočetka iznervira i razočara tako da me niti to njeno predavanje ne čudi... 
> Nego, htjela sam pitati za savjet. Nalaz od MM je oat, a samnom je sve ok. Zanima me da li postoji nešto drugo za stimulaciju umjesto klomifena jer sam čitala da on jako nepovoljno djeluje na endometrij. 
> U prvom pokušaju smo dobili 5 folikula, 2 zrele stanice i dvije 8stanične opl.j.s. na 3.dan. Vratili smo obje, ali ništa. Još mi je rekla da su svi preduvjeti savršeni jer je debljina stjenki ok i sve je kod mene drugo ok tako da je vjerojatnost velika, a na kraju ništa. U postupku smo u 5/10 i voljela bi ako treba i kupiti ljekove za stimulaciju ako postoji nešto bolje s čim bi možda imali veće šanse za imlantaciju.
> Uzimala sam klom. 150mg/dan od 3.-8.d.c. jer je doc.htjela što blažu stimulaciju kako bi dobila što manje j.s. i to me sad čeka ponovo. Voljela bi si povećati šanse što je više moguće, kao i sve ovdje uostalom.
> Nadam se da nisam previše zakomplicirala...


Ajme koliko novih.... Dobrodošla *mare157*, drago mi je da si se priključila, da ne "špijuniraš" samo. Osim klomifena obično se daju još Gonali i Menopuri, ali isto u blažoj stimulaciji, radi novog zakona  :Evil or Very Mad:  ne ide se kao prije na puno folikula. Ako je tvoja dr. odlučila dati ti takvu stimulaciju, nema smisla da ti kupuješ neke druge lijekove, oni ti i tako ne pospješuju implantaciju.

----------


## tigrical

*sumskovoce* baš mi je drago da vam je dr. dao kuraja. Sad lijepo obavite sve pretrage, pa u postupak što prije. Prohodnost jajovoda ti je HSG. Imate dosta toga za obavit i to sve traje, pa preporučam da se što prije naručiš. S obzirom na dijagnozu TM mislim da nećete ić na inseminacije, nego odmah na IVF. Nema straha od hormona, pa vidi nas ostale, sve žive i zdrave (to što smo lude to je od zakona :Laughing: )

----------


## tigrical

*mare157* što se tiče toga da klomifen stanjuje endometrij, uvijek možeš (ako bude stvarno tanak) dogovorit s doktorom da ti prepiše estrofem.

----------


## Vojvođanka

*šumskovoće* sve što ti je dr. rekao stoji, i dobro je da je pozitivan i da daje nadu, *ALI* budite uporni, ukoliko si možete priuštiti, napravite privatno pretrage, naručivanje po bolnicama traje beskrajno duuugo, mi smo izgubili više od 1 god. na M pretrage i nakon svakog pregleda i razgovora je izašao sretan i zadovoljan jer mu je svaki dr. rekao da nalazi nisu tako strašni i da postoji vjerojatnost da napravi djete ( ja kažem ako igraš loto postoji vjerojatnost i da osvojiš zgoditak), a onda moje pretrage u nedogled....posle svakog razgovora pauza - možda se desi prirodnim putem.....i tako su prohujale s vihorom 2 godine a da nismo saznali ništa novo osim da nam je IVF jedina mogućnost, a tek gubljenje vremena s inseminacijama...ali i ja sam kao ti bila skeptična prema postupcima i hormonima pa sam rado pristajala na inseminacije......da se vratim na početak budite uporni i nedajte da vas zavlače s pauzama...inzistirajte, zauzmite stav i krenite što prije na IVF (prčkanje s hormonima je jedina mogućnost te je prihvatiš kao normalnu)
i naravno sretno  :Smile: )

----------


## Sumskovoce

Tnx tigrical i Vojvođanka, bit ćemo uporni maximalno. Ja sam nestrpljiva jako, pa opcija da pretrage traju dugo neće proći pored mojeg nestrpljenja....Ići ćemo privatno na sve pretrage koje se čeka duže od tjedan dana  :Smile:  
Za HSG se čeka moj ciklus, za hormone isto tako...MM je već obaviješten da ću ga daviti do beskraja ako se ne požuri... Moje ružičaste naočale su zaljepljene za nos i ne skidaju se nikako, želim vjerovati da će sve bit OK
i sve ove pretrage su mi dugo očekivani pomak (nakon 2 god kućne radinosti bez ikakvog rezultata, ovo je wow, veliki pomak) 
Kakva je ova HSG pretraga? Boli? Cure iz Istre - mogu li to odraditi u Puli ili moram baš u RI?

----------


## loks

ciaos sumskovoce, drago mi je da si nam se "napokon" javila  :Smile: , već sam se ja kurjoža baba zabrinula  :Smile: . ma ne skidaj te svoje ružičaste naočale, jako su ti lijepe i baš ti super stoje...
realnost nije baš tako vesela i šarena, al nema veze, očito je za ljude, jer sve smo mi to prošle i još smo uvijek zdrave i žive, tako da izdrži se, a pogotovo ako je ružičasto! vidit ćeš i sama...ponašat ćeš se u skladu s onime što ti život nosi, to ti spontano dođe, a jedino što ti ja mogu savjetovat iz moje perspektive je da ne gubiš vrijeme. krenite u sve to što prije (naravno uz uvijek prisutnu kućnu radinost) jer pretrage stvarno traju, a onda sve dalje korak po kora...kako bi ja rekla...glavom kroz zid ne ide...pa što dođe prije dobrodošlo.
hsg možeš radit u pu. imaju mogućnost i uzv i rengenski pa najbolje da sa dr.Buršić vidiš kako i kada. ideš jedno jutro, to traje kratko i nakon toga par sati si u bolnici pa doma kuća svoja. ja bi ti hsg opisala kao punkciju, onako ful ful slična bol, samo u manjem obliku naravno. neke cure kažu da ih hsg uopće nije bolio, mene je malo, možeš si vrstu boli usporedit sa onom kad trebaš dobit m. malo jača, al takva vrsta. meni je i punkcija slična toj boli...ne znam šta kažu druge cure...al eto meni je to nekako tako. ma nije niš strašno...boli i zub i glava i ukočena leđa i bla bla...boli brdo toga...možda čak i jače...tako da sve je to individualno, a sigurna sam sto posto da psihički učinak i doživljaj svega utječe za nevjerovat, tako da i tu će sigurno igrat tvoje očalice. 
pa sretno draga ako te bilo šta zanima samo pitaj...

----------


## cranky

Hej komadi  :Grin: , evo ja počela s klomićima (uh, bit će mrtvih  :Laughing:  )

*Tigrical* suupeer za folikuliće ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*mare157* dobrodošla. Moj savjet ti je da probaš prirodno pojačat endometrij. Evo ja od 1dc pijem litru čaja od vrkute, vitamin E i ulje noćurka. To sam dobila savijet da je super za endometrij i sluz. I mogu ti reć, zadnji put (1. put kad sam to pila) sam imala trolinijski endometrij (dr-u se ozarilo lice kad ga je vidio na UZV) i sluzi ko u priči (ko puž sluzavac  :Laughing:  ). Znači iz mog iskustva, djeluje.  Ili možeš tražit da ti napiše te tablete koje ti je Tigrical rekla.
*Sumskovoce*  suuuperr baš mi je drago. Samo tako pozitivno nastavite 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ostalima kiss  :Heart:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Cranky da li misliš da je OK ako i ja cugam čaj od vrkute? Za sluz....živjeli puževi  :Smile:  
Probala sam marulju i ne ide nikako niz grlo....nikako  :Sad:  I Ulje noćurka kako? Na žlicu ili u kapsulama? 
Malo sam se pre-zaokupila MM da sam sebe totalno zaboravila....pa si me sad zaintrigirala sa prijedlozima.... Imaš li još koji prijedlog za povećanje ženske plodnosti?

----------


## Magdalena1976

Škicam vas duže vrijeme, ali napokon sam odlučila i ja malo pisati! U potpisu se sve vidi!

----------


## cranky

*Sumskovoce* ne vidim zašto ne bi mogla i ti pit vrkutu ako smatraš da bi ti trebalo malo poradit na sluzi. Ulje noćurka u kapsulama  :Wink: 

Zašto piješ marulju? S njom treba bit oprezan jer ona koliko je super toliko i loša može bit. Tj zna se da izaziva kontrakcije pa se ne preporuča pit u drugoj polovini ciklusa.

Nemam više nekih konstruktivnih prijedloga. Probala sam neke mješavine čajeva - ništa, probala sam vitex - ništa. Ovo što sam napisala za endometrij je jedino što sam vidjela efekt  :Wink: 

A i inače, nisam pobornik popravljanja nečeg što je ok, ako je kod tebe sve ok (koliko se sjećam) onda se ne bi trebala dodatno "liječit", ok zdrava prehrana i sve to, ali ne više od toga. Ja sam nakon dugo pokušavanja tek počela s tim svim.

----------


## dani82

*Tigrical* super za folikuliće ima ih dosta... a bit će i js-a  :Wink: 

*Mare157* dobro nam se priključila, nadam se da će ti ovaj postupak biti dobitni i da te više nitko neće živcirat  :Smile: 

*Cranky l*ako za mrtve, samo neka ovaj put bude to to i dobro je  :Wink: 

*Sumskovoce* drago mi je što si zadovoljna konzultacijama, a sada navali na pretrage.

Ostalim curama velika  :Kiss: 

*Innu* a kako je prošla tvoja folikulometrija??

----------


## barbyRI

pozz cure!
jutros bila na folikulometriji,nisam bas reagirala na klomifen,desno imam jedan od 1.6 x 1.5cm,lijevo par sitnih,endo.metrij mi je 0.6cm.odmah me pitao jesam procurila,ja kazem nisam,napuhnuta sam,znojim se ko blesava ali nece...on se cudio opet mi rekao trebali ste po klomifenu.evo ovako mi i pise u danasnjem nalazu zbog amenoreje pacijentica koristila klomifene 2 tbl kroz 5 dana.opet u utrorak na folikulometriju..ako ne pukne folikul prije.

----------


## Darkica

Pozdrav, cure! Evo, upravo sam se vratila iz Zagreba. Uglavnom, nakon dugo cekanja, docekala sam da udjem u ordinaciju dr.Lucingera. Osim pregleda, obavio mi je i ultrazvuk, uzeo je suprugov spermiogram i ulozio ga u karton. Iduci put trebam doci za nekih mjesec dana kada pribavim sve nalaze. Dao mi je cijeli popis toga sta M i ja moramo uraditi. Uglavnom, trebamo obaviti sljedece: HBsAg, anti HBs, anti HBc, anti HCV-EIA, antitreponemski test, anti HIV 1 i 2 te krvnu grupu i Rh faktor. Nemam pojma ovoga trenutka sta su sve te pretrage, ali proucit cu ih detaljno. Gdje ih inace radim?I ono najbitnije, koliko se ceka?Ako je cekanje dugo, isla bih privatno...samo ne znam gdje to rade u Rijeci...savjet dobrodosao... :Smile: 
Mislim pozitivno i ne dam da me ista pokoleba! :Yes:

----------


## fijolica

Bok, cure!
Nova sam na forumu i tako mi je drago da sam naišla na Riječanke :Very Happy: !
Dugo vas pratim i čitam te sam vam se odlučila pridružiti budući da dijelimo slične probleme...
Naime, da ne duljim u prvome javljanju, nakon niza događaja, došla do dr. Vlast. u Crikv. te smo se dogovorili da ga posjetim na KBC-u zbog pretraga. (i ja i MM)
[B]Sumskovoce[B], vidim da si i ti u pretragama pa me zanima kako si se naručila kod njega na konzultacije (meni je spominjao fax i javljanje tel. drugi dan, ali što da faksiram - uputnicu ili samo dopis?)

Još uvijek ne razmišljamo ozbiljno o potpomognutoj iako imam samo 1 jajovod. 

Želim nam svima da što prije razmjenjujemo neka veselija iskustva :Heart: 

p.s. Ima li još neka tema gdje se druže Riječanke :Grin: ?

----------


## diabolica

> Još uvijek ne razmišljamo ozbiljno o potpomognutoj iako imam samo 1 jajovod.


Dobro došla, pogledaj moj potpis vezano za jajovod i toplo ti preporučam da ipak počneš razmišljati o potpomognutoj, skratit ćeš si muke. Ovako se možeš samo nadati da ti ovulacija bude na tom jajniku na kojem imaš jajovod. Ovako još malo potpomognuto kojom inseminacijom ili nekim blažim protokolom može biti uspješno.

----------


## Magdalena1976

> Pozdrav, cure! Evo, upravo sam se vratila iz Zagreba. Uglavnom, nakon dugo cekanja, docekala sam da udjem u ordinaciju dr.Lucingera. Osim pregleda, obavio mi je i ultrazvuk, uzeo je suprugov spermiogram i ulozio ga u karton. Iduci put trebam doci za nekih mjesec dana kada pribavim sve nalaze. Dao mi je cijeli popis toga sta M i ja moramo uraditi. Uglavnom, trebamo obaviti sljedece: HBsAg, anti HBs, anti HBc, anti HCV-EIA, antitreponemski test, anti HIV 1 i 2 te krvnu grupu i Rh faktor. Nemam pojma ovoga trenutka sta su sve te pretrage, ali proucit cu ih detaljno. Gdje ih inace radim?I ono najbitnije, koliko se ceka?Ako je cekanje dugo, isla bih privatno...samo ne znam gdje to rade u Rijeci...savjet dobrodosao...
> Mislim pozitivno i ne dam da me ista pokoleba!


 Večer! Ja sam nova na ovom forumu, ali mogu ti reći da su ti to markeri hepatitisa B i C, sifilisa, AIDS-a. KG i Rh faktor vadiš na transfuziji to ti je na 2 katu poliklinike na RI lokalitetu, pokažeš uputnicu u i za markere i HIV te ti izvade još jednu epruvetu pa sve ju odneseš na Zavod za javno zdrastvo , prizemlje, na desno, šalter br.2. Nalazi KG i Rh faktora su gotovi za 1 dan, a ovo ostalo se čeka cca 7 dana! Ndam se da sam ti bar malo pomogla

----------


## innu

kao prvo:dobro nam došle *fijolica i mare157,* i čim se kraće zaržale!
*cranky*, krenulo, a? neka, neka.....
*sumskovoće*, drago mi je da ste zadovoljni s konzultacijama, samo naprijed!
*dani82, vita22, diabolica*... šta reć, sve znate!!!
*tigrical,* želim ti lijepe, velike, pune folikule u ponedjeljak!!!
ja dobila maloprije štopericu (uf) i nedjelju punkcija po svemu sudeći 4 folikula!
još jednom, sve moje znane i neznane, veliki pozdrav šaljem!!!!!

----------


## cranky

*Innu* je krenulo je  :Wink:  
Ali pustimo mene, sad smo skoncentrirani na tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Very Happy: 

I na *tigrical* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Very Happy:

----------


## cranky

*Fijolica* dobrodošla.
Ja mislim da im trebaš faxirat uputnicu (konzultacije kod "ambulanta za obradu neplodnosti" ili "odjel za humanu reprodukciju") i uz uputnicu obavezno napiši kod kojeg dr jer će ti se inače zagubit kao meni pa će taj proces trajat par dana...... Uglavnom napiši kod kojeg dr i drugi dan ih nazovi (oni ne mogu tebe nazvat) da ti kažu kad si naručena.

----------


## Darkica

Znate li kako radi klinika za transfuzijsku medicinu?Trebam tamo ici da mi odrede krvnu grupu i Rh faktor, i meni i M. Narucuje li se?Ili rade kao nuklearna-samo dodjes s uputnicom?Zvala sam i privatne poliklinike, ali ako ne moram tliko platiti...radije ne bi :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

*cranky* nadam se da nema mrtvih!? Treba li intervencija policije? Pusa!
*innu* sretno sutra na punkciji
*fijolica* dobro nam došla! Ovo je jedina tema gdje se druže riječanke...zar ti mi nismo dovoljno dobre  :Cool: ?

----------


## Aurora*

> Znate li kako radi klinika za transfuzijsku medicinu?Trebam tamo ici da mi odrede krvnu grupu i Rh faktor, i meni i M. Narucuje li se?Ili rade kao nuklearna-samo dodjes s uputnicom?Zvala sam i privatne poliklinike, ali ako ne moram tliko platiti...radije ne bi


Mislim da se kod njih krv vadi 0d 7 - 9h, a nalaz za krvnu grupu i Rh je gotov vec iduci dan. Ne narucuje se, samo se dodje s uputnicom.

----------


## barbyRI

cure  moze mi tko reci endometrij mi je 0.6cm sta bi to znacilo,jel to pred stvari ili?

----------


## Vojvođanka

*darkica* dobrododošla...što se tiče klinike za transfuzijsku med. budite tamo svakako prije 9 i svako sa svojom uputnicom, nas su krivo obavijestili da preko moje uputnice krv može vaditi i moj M zbog štifre N97 (obiteljska) - e pa nemože! mislim da tamo možete izvaditi sve krvne nalze koje si nabrojala a ne samo KG i Rh fakt.
*innu* sretno u nedjelju, "drmni" koji normabel i ketonal pa nam se javi kad ti omamljenost prođe  :Smile: 
*BarbyRi* to ti je jako tanki endometrij, folikuli mali - nema veze s stvarima

----------


## Darkica

*Aurora* i *Vojvođanka*, puno hvala na informacijama.Puno ste mi pomogle.Trazila sam ja kada rade, ali nisam nasla, a i ovo za uputnice mi je super...da znam izbjeci pogreske.I ovako jedva dodjemo do slobodnoga dana, pa da jos ne obavimo sta trebamo :Sad:  Jos jednom, puno hvala.
Pozz svima

----------


## dani82

*Innu* sretno sutra na punkciji, nije to ništa što se ne da preživit, javi nam se s brojkom js.  :Kiss: 
*Fijolica* dobro nam došla  :Smile: 
*Darkica*  nemoj krvne nalaze raditi privatno, na njig ne moraš čekat red niti se moraš naručivat, štedi novčeke na specijalist (mi smo privatno radili samo enokrinologa jer je mm bio naručen za kraj 4. mjeseca a u postupku smo bili u 2. mjesecu)
*Cranky* za dobar statrt  :Kiss: 
*Tigricel* svu sreću ti želim u ponedjeljak  :Kiss: 
*BarbyRi* zašto sie nisi raspitala bolje kod doktora??

----------


## Darkica

Hvala, dani82 :Smile:

----------


## cranky

> *cranky* nadam se da nema mrtvih!? Treba li intervencija policije? Pusa!


  :Laughing:  ovaj put (za sad) sam ok samo sam malo smušena i usporena  :Rolling Eyes: 
Tebi za ponedjeljak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~




> *Cranky* za dobar statrt


Hvala draga, a kad nam ti opet krećeš?

*Innu* za sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Magdalena1976

Potpis?

----------


## innu

*magdalena*, dobro došla, tek sam sad vidjela tvoje postove, jer kad se ulogiraš to malo potraje! jesi li u postupku? (p.s iz potpisa ti se niš ne vidi)
cure moje, hvala za vibrice, da i ja vama malo zasviram~~~~~~~~

----------


## fijolica

Cure, hvala svima na dobrodošlici!
*diabolica*, ma razmišljam ja i  o umjetnoj, al još ne onako ozbiljno. Vidjet ću još ako će mi napravite neke pretrage (hormone i HSG. svi ostali  mogući i nemogući brisevi su OK) i vidjet ću što nam kaže Vlast. Probavat ćemo do jeseni, a onda ratni plan :Grin:  Koliko dugo si ti pokušavala prije IVF-a? 
*Cranky*, mislim da si u pravu oko naručivanja, sada mi je sve jasno! Hvala puno :Smile: 
*tigrical*, ma i više nego dovoljne ste mi :Love:  Htjela sam pitati ima li još koja tema gdje se družite ili pod podpomognutom izmjenjujete i neka druga iskustva i probleme, ma skužile ste šta sam htjela reći!

----------


## Magdalena1976

> *magdalena*, dobro došla, tek sam sad vidjela tvoje postove, jer kad se ulogiraš to malo potraje! jesi li u postupku? (p.s iz potpisa ti se niš ne vidi)
> cure moje, hvala za vibrice, da i ja vama malo zasviram~~~~~~~~


Hvala na dobrodošlici! Nisam nešto na ti sa kompjuterom, ali se snalazim. U postupku jesmo, papiri su svi predani ,moram se javiti prvog dana menstruacije na humanu i dada počinje pikanje! Jel moram opet uputnicu donijeti?!

----------


## Magdalena1976

Innu good luck sutra na punkciji!

----------


## lisa84

> *lisa84* kako je to izgledalo, jesi dobila barem štopericu? I ako jesi jesi li je platila ili ne? Kod kojeg si doktora?


Dobila sam Choragon na humanoj, nisam ga platila. Kod dr.Vlašića sam.
A kako je izgledalo... normalno.  :Smile: 
Folikulometrije od 8.dc do štoperice pa punkcija nakon cca 36 sati. Dobili oba puta jajnu stanicu, oplodila se... al se prestala dijelit već 2. dan, tako da transfera nije bilo.

----------


## innu

> Potpis?


 zanemari, nije ga bilo, sad je tu, pod utjecajem ljekova sam pa mi se i priviđa valjda :Smile: ))
pozdrav....

----------


## Magdalena1976

Ma onaj "Potpis?" se odnosio na moj post! Tek mi je maloprije upalilo uvaliti potpis! Sorry Innu na zbunjivanju! Kiss

----------


## barbyRI

> *Innu* sretno sutra na punkciji, nije to ništa što se ne da preživit, javi nam se s brojkom js. 
> *Fijolica* dobro nam došla 
> *Darkica*  nemoj krvne nalaze raditi privatno, na njig ne moraš čekat red niti se moraš naručivat, štedi novčeke na specijalist (mi smo privatno radili samo enokrinologa jer je mm bio naručen za kraj 4. mjeseca a u postupku smo bili u 2. mjesecu)
> *Cranky* za dobar statrt 
> *Tigricel* svu sreću ti želim u ponedjeljak 
> *BarbyRi* zašto sie nisi raspitala bolje kod doktora??


pitala sam ga kako to da mi nisu jos stvari dosle,rekao je da ga cudi da su trebale po kliomifenima...

----------


## diabolica

*fijolica* joj ja sam predugo (4 godine) pokušavala i pohodila Humanu u Ri, imam iza sebe milion folikulometrija, 4 inseminacije, 1 spontani pobačaj i laparoskopiju desnog jajovoda i mogu ti reći da je sve jako dugo trajalo. Stvarno nije za čekanje, izludi čovjeka jer sve dugo traje....ali kad je na kraju rezultat uspješan nema boljeg osjećaja. 
*innu* držim palčeve za sutrašnju punkciju
*tigrice* i tebi u ponedjeljak :Heart: 
i svima ostalima šaljem  :Love:

----------


## diabolica

*barbiRI* nekako mi je sve to čudno kod tebe, molim te se raspitaj, odi sutra u Kbc, pitaj kojeg dežurnog ginekologa, sigurno je netko sa Humane tamo....barem bi ja tako...nadam se da ćeš riješiti dvojbe što prije, mogu misliti kako ti je.

----------


## fijolica

Joj, svaka čast, zaista si hrabra i uporna! Ali, eto, sve se isplatilo :Heart:  Od našeg prvog pokušaja prošlo je godinu dana. U tih godinu dana zapravo većinom je neko čekanje novog pokušaja jer se desio spontani pa vanmaternična, tako da u međuvremenu ništa nismo ni smjeli. Sada polako počinjemo ponovo. 
Želim ti puno sreće!

----------


## barbyRI

> *barbiRI* nekako mi je sve to čudno kod tebe, molim te se raspitaj, odi sutra u Kbc, pitaj kojeg dežurnog ginekologa, sigurno je netko sa Humane tamo....barem bi ja tako...nadam se da ćeš riješiti dvojbe što prije, mogu misliti kako ti je.


a sta cu sad pitat,cekam utorak pa cu vidjet..jedino sam napuhnuta ko balon,znojim se ko luda,pol dana provedem pod tusem,i izbijaju mi na sve strane pristici.... :Razz: 
ne znam sta bi sad kocilo da mi ne dolaze...da je stitnjaca poremecena rekla bi,ali sve je ok za sada..ocito bez dabrostona ne mogu vise funkcionirat..ali cudno isto dr kaze da nisam uopce imala ovulaciju a ja ju bas osjetila...ne kuzim :Rolling Eyes: 

kako si ti,imas jos mucnine?koliko si sad trudna tocno? kakav ti je tsh jesi vadila?

----------


## Vojvođanka

joj, oprosti barbyRi vidim sad da si stavila mjere u cm a ne u mm kako se inače stavljaju, endometrij 6mm i folikul 15x16mm - znači da ti je sve na dobrom putu za ovulaciju - ako sam JA dobro razumjela sve što si do sada napisala
moj ti je savjet da se bolje skoncentriraš dok ti dr. govori i da ga OBAVEZNO pitaš ono što nerazumiješ......ovako smutiš sebe i nas skupa  :Smile:

----------


## innu

evo mene, punkcija prošla, 4 folikula, 2 js, i to je to! a sad idem spavat, cure, pozdrav svima, posebno *tigrical,* za čim bezbolniju i uspješniju punkciju sutra.........

----------


## dani82

Ma super *Innu* (dvije su i našoj diabolici bile dobitn  :Wink:  ) ... odmori se i javi nam kad bude bilo kakvih novost  :Kiss: 

*Tigricel* i tvoj report isčekujem od sutra, nadam se da će sutra biti puno velikih folikula i da ubrzo slijedi punkcija  :Kiss:

----------


## Magdalena1976

Šaljem vam puno pozitivne energije! Veliki pozdrav

----------


## tigrical

*innu* sad držimo fige za tulum u labu!
Meni je sutra folikulometrija, a u srijedu punkcija.
*dani82* kad ti startaš?
Pusa svima!

----------


## dani82

Još malo pa bi i ja trebala...  ne znam koliko se sjećate one moje priče s docenticom kada me zaboravila stavit na listu za lipanj (iako mi je to na nalazu napisala, znači nije moja fikcija  :Smile:  ) pa je ispalo da me mogu stavit na listu za srpanj (a tada je dotična dr tvdila da ja ni nisam njemna pacijentica)... i kada sam sam ja drugi dan nazvala humanu pa otvoreno iskazala svoje nezadovoljstvo dokoricom i tada mi je sestra Mira obećala da će me zvati ako se koje mjesto ranije isprazni... nisam puno polagala nade u to ali me sestra Mira nazvala prije cca 2 tjedna ako hoću u postupak u travanju (i moram sestru Miru pohvalit ne samo zato što me se sjetila nego i zato jer mi je čak dala svoj kućni br i br mobitela da je nazovem) ... e sad, samo trebam dobit stvari u ovom mjesecu i krećem.

----------


## tigrical

*dani82* pa to je odlično  :Very Happy: ! A ti šutiš.... Sjećam se tvoje priče, naravno :Evil or Very Mad: .
Ovo će biti dobitni postupak: zvali su te ranije i sestra Mira je ljubazna :Laughing:

----------


## Vojvođanka

dani82 pa to znači da postoji šansa da smo opet skupa....ja bi trebala startati (ako sve bude ok) od 22-23.04.
a ti?
innu super za dvije j.s. - zahvaljujući ovom našem divnom zakonu više ti ni ne treba

----------


## dani82

Nisam ništa govorila jer se nisam htjela ureć pošto stvari trebam dobit 28./29. (a ovaj ciklus mi je i O kasnila  :Evil or Very Mad:  ta)  a terbam dobit do kraja mjeseca da bi uopće ušla u taj postupak ... ali u zadnje vrijeme me dosta vas pitalo kada krećem pa mi je bilo bez veze šutit više.

*Vojvođanka* izgleda da ipak nećemo zajedno ovaj put (ali nikad se ne zna  :Wink:  )
*Tigricel* riječi ti se pozlatile  :Kiss:

----------


## Magdalena1976

Dani82 pa to su lijepe vijesti! Suuper! :Smile: )

----------


## Magdalena1976

A što se docentice tiče, imala sam i ja s njom vrlo neugodna iskustva! :Evil or Very Mad:  I napokon nakon puno muke sam se prebacila kod najdivnijeg čovjeka na planeti-Vlastelića, a snjim sam preprezadovoljna! Čovjek ima susjećanja za čovjeka :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## barbyRI

> joj, oprosti barbyRi vidim sad da si stavila mjere u cm a ne u mm kako se inače stavljaju, endometrij 6mm i folikul 15x16mm - znači da ti je sve na dobrom putu za ovulaciju - ako sam JA dobro razumjela sve što si do sada napisala
> moj ti je savjet da se bolje skoncentriraš dok ti dr. govori i da ga OBAVEZNO pitaš ono što nerazumiješ......ovako smutiš sebe i nas skupa


rekla sam u cm jel mi tako i na nalzu pise dr vlastelic mi tako napisao... kad mogu uvijek pitam ali vecinom ne mogu jel se sestre nabandaju tamo pogotovo mira i stane kraj njega podboci na stol i sta onda vise nju vidim nego njega...njoj se uvijek zurbi uvijek sve neki presing,to me ful nervira dolje....

----------


## diabolica

*dani82* baš sam sretna zbog tvoje objave da krećeš u postupak. Beskrajno se veselim pratit te u tome. Ja vjerujem da će ovaj put biti to sve puno "ozbiljnije" nego prošli put i da će se konačno docentica malo više angažirat. Prošli put je stvarno nisi mogao nigdje sresti.  Uglavnom, džim fige i navijam za tebe.
*barbyRI* mane još uvijek pate mučnine, moj domet je kuhinja-krevet ali nadam se ne zadugo, TSH  mi je dosta pao, čak malo ispod dozvoljene granice, sad sam na 75 Eutiroxa, baš sam u utorak bila na nuklearnoj i znaš kako to ide za 7 dana će biti rezultat...uglavnom svakih mjesec dana kontroliram razinu Tsh.
*innu*  krenula si mojim stopama, 4 folikula - 2 jajne stanice...bit će dobitno sigurno!

----------


## diabolica

> (i moram sestru Miru pohvalit ne samo zato što me se sjetila nego i zato jer mi je čak dala svoj kućni br i br mobitela da je nazovem) ...


Ovo ne mogu a da ne prokomentiram: dakle, sestra Mira je postala DOBRICA! Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## tigrical

*diabolica* 

Evo me s uzv-a, imam lijepe (20 mm) folikule i odličan endo. U srijedu punkcija.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Tigrcal superrrrrrr!!!!!! Lijepi folikulići! Držim fige za srijedu >3
Fijolica i Magdalena 1976 - dobrodošle!! Fijolica cure su ti sve objasnile, faxiraš uputnicu na KBC, drugi dan nazoveš i zamoliš sestre da te stave kod dr. V. I to je to  :Smile: 
Inu, Tigrical i Dani82 - držim vam fige da ovo budu boditni postupci i da uskoro počnete raditi društvo našoj diabolici u trudničkim forumima  :Smile: 

Kod mene i MM ovaj je vikend bio oproštajni po pitanju malih poroka. Od danas on počinje s profertilima, a ja počinjem zdravije živjeti. Odlučili smo se što više moguće držati savjeta dr. Marilyn Glenville (Iz knjiga "Povećajte svoju plodnost")
tako da mi je dozvoljena količina kave spala na 1 šalicu, pokušat ću se okaniti slatkiša i grickalica, spavati 8 sati dnevno, skinut koju kilu, malo rekreacije....Da li ste čitale tu knjigu? Po meni ima smisla slušati njezine svajete, ne baš slijepo, jer bilo bi to previše odricanja, ali barem okvirno se može. U svakom slučaju to će doprinijeti našem zdravlju... 
I da, da ne zaboravim, danas me čeka jedno sat i pol čekanja u redu kako bih vidjeli svoju doktoricu...trebam brdo uputnica....

----------


## innu

*tigrical*, odlične vijesti, za srijedu~~~
*diabolica*, riječi ti se pozlatile,  :Heart:  tebi i mrvici tvojoj!
*dani82,* pa to je super (p.s ja sam uvjek govorila da je sestra M super, a vi me slobodno popljuvajte :Grin: )
*cranky* kakva je situacija, su svi živi?
*vojvođanka*, iznenadit ćeš ti sebe i nas, krenut u postupak, i to još dobitni!!!!
žene drage svima vama :Kiss:

----------


## cranky

*Innu* nadam se da je u labu tulum do zore  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Tigrical* super za js i endić, bit će to dobitno  :Wink:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Dani* baš super da krećeš uskoro  :Klap:  (a za Miru sam i ja tu i tamo vidjela da je ljudsko biće, znala je zabljesnut  :Laughing:  )

Mene klomići *opet* dotukli, jučer sam se cijeli dan vukla po kući totalno bezvoljno. Ma... proći će, još danas i sutra pa u srijedu da vidimo što se razvija.

Puse svima

----------


## sara38

Ajme još novih cura, *Magdalena1976 i Fijolica* dobro došle. 
*Dani* pa to su odlične vijesti. Bit će sve super.  :Heart: 
*Innu* neka obadvije budu dobitne. 
*Tigrical* a šta ću ti pisat kad sve znaš.  :Heart: 
*Sumskovoce* pročitala sam knjigu, dobra je, samo.... ko će se svega toga držati.....
*Cranky* pusa. 
Ostale cure velikaaaa pusa :Very Happy:

----------


## mare157

*tirgical, cranky, dani82, innu* hvala na dobrodošlici i na savjetima! Inaće u 2mj. mi je endometrij bio ok kod transfera, ali smo mi 15.2.bili u Mariboru kod Vlaisavljevića i rekla sam mu da smo u postupku i da uzimam klomifen, a on je prokomentirao da je to tragedija jer postoji puno bolja stimulacija za tako mlade žene (zahvalila sam na komplimentu) :Grin:  ali ga nisa pitala šta bi on savjetovao... Zato sam mislila ako postoji šta bolje, ali nije važno, idemo još ovaj put sa klomifenom, a u 10 ionako idemo put Maribora  :Klap: 
*sumskovoce* ja i MM pročitali knjigu i pili sve te hrpetine vitamina i minerala i sad je prošlo 3 mj od kad smo prestali to piti i nalaz od MM je KATASTROFA!! Gori nego što je ikada bio tako da je moje mišljenje da smo samo bacili hrpu love (cca 2000kn/mj) koja će nam trebati za Mb. A k tome smo još i pogoršali nalaz s čime se još nemogu pomiriti.
*innu* tvoje 2js su sad sigurno šestostanične i jedva čekaju da ih vrate svojoj mamici!!
I ne sjećam se ko je pitao za HSSG, ali ja ga radila u Rijeci jer je tako doc.htjela. Bolilo me, pretraga nije nimalo bezbolna, a kasnije se ispostavilo da ga uopće nisam trebala raditi jer je nalaz od MM tako loš da nam neće nikako raditi inseminacije jer smo za ICSI i ništa drugo! Ali i to je prošlost, sad samo razmišljam o postupku koji nas čeka u 5.mj i nadam sejednom malom biću kao i sve vi uostalom.

I ja moram pohvaliti sestre, doduše Samiru. Kad sam zvala u 3.mj da javim da je beta nikakva 3tjedna nakon transfera,a stvari nisu došle i kad sam rekla da smo na redu tek u 7mjesecu rekla je da zovem za dva dana i iskopala mi termin sada! Ništa je nisam pitala, sama je to napravila tako da stvarno svaka pohvala toj njihovoj želji da nam se pomogne. A sestra Mira!!! :Klap:  napokon je postala dobra!! :Very Happy:

----------


## sara38

Zaboravih pozdraviti našu *BarbyRI*, da sve krene dobro.
*Vojvođanka* sad sam vidjela da krećeš ovaj tjedan, pa odlično draga.

----------


## sara38

*Mare157* dobro nam došla. Kada startaš u 05 mj? Ja možda krajem 05 startam.

----------


## mare157

Hvala *sara 38*! Ja se nadam da će nesretnica doći oko 5.5. Uvijek je redovna,ciklus 25 dana, ali u 2. kad smo išli je kasnila 5 dana!!! Pa nek neko kaže da sve ovo nije psihički stresno. Valjda od napetosti i uzbuđenje da idemo, ona nikako da stigne! Baš je veštica!
Pitao je MM da nisam trudna :Laughing:  crnjak! Ipak je to bio 1. put pa je sve novo, sve misliš kako će uspjeti iz prve i tako to, a onba teta beta 0,12.
Nema veze, idemo dalje!
Svatko se bori za svoje djete. Nama je samo dato da se za njega borimo i prije nego je rođeno.
Ti znaći ideš krajem 5.?

----------


## barbyRI

*tigrical* super,drzim fige za srijedu!
*sara38* pozdrav i tebi!
ja sutra na folikulometriji opet...

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mare 157* - zbilja se pogoršalo stanje nakon primjene terapije vitaminima? Da li ste mjerili čega kod TM fali, a čega je viška? Ne razumijem kako se stanje moglo pogoršati????? A 2.000 kn mjesečno je daleko previše za nas...štednja za privatni IVF je već započela. Mi smo na terapiju do sada potrošili cca 800 kuna u dva mjeseca...znam da ni to nije malo ali s tim se da nešto. Ne znam šta mislit....probat ćemo popit šta smo kupili i testirati plivače ponovo...nema nam druge.
Ja sam pitala za HSG jer me dr. Vlastelić na to uputio...iako i MM ima jako jako loš nalaz....i dr. su nam rekli da nismo za niš drugo nego ICSI...kako misliš nema smisla? Zar nije i to neka pretraga prije IVF-a?
BTW vidjela sam post  da se u Zg parovi odmah šalju na pretrage za HIV i Hepatitise...meni dr. Vl nije ništa spominjao? A vama?

----------


## barbyRI

hepatitis i hiv morate jedan i drugi vadit prije,mozda ti je zaboravio napomenut,i krvne grupe i rh faktore

----------


## Mali Mimi

Sumskovoce puno nas je upoznato s tom knjigom i mogu ti reći da nije nikakvo otkriće, moj zaključak je da živjeti zdravo* da* koliko se može s obzirom na užurbani način života, ali ne treba povećavati presing s time jesam li popila 1 ili 2 šalice kave u danu i tome slično, neće se ništa dramatično desiti osim što sami sebe izludimo s tim na kraju. Imaš  dosta komentara o tome pretraži malo

----------


## sara38

*Mare157* moram se početkom 05 mj javiti mom doktoru i vidjet ću šta će on reći, obzirom da je dugi protokol možda krenem krajem 05. mjeseca (ops. naručena sam za 06).
*Sumskovoce* pred sam postupak IVF-a sigurno će i tebe dr. uputiti na pretrage HIV, hepatitisa i dr.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Mali Mimi, tebi u čast idem si skuhat jednu kavu na automat! Imaš ti pravo!

----------


## mare157

*sumskovoce* evo ovako. Stanje se pogoršalo jer smo sa nekih 3-5mil/mililitru svih spermija (sporih,titrajučih i morfološki neispravnih, plivača nemamo) sada došli na 300tisuća po mililitru i opet plivača nemamo. Prije je bila oat, a sad je teška oat. Mjerili smo nešto, falilo je selena, c i b vitamina, L-karnitina i cinka, pa je on odlučio piti sve kako u knjizi piše. Ja sam sve nade uložila u tu knjigu ser mi dosta zdravo i jedemo i živimo, ne pijemo kavu, ne pušimo, ponekad čaša vina uz ručak, ali sada više niti to. 
Vi sad svakako pijte šta ste uzeli i ne mora značiti da ono što nije nama pomoglo neće vama. Sve je to jako individualno. Zato glavu gore i borba!
HSG nema potrebe da radiš ako ti neće raditi inseminaciju. Kod IVF-a ili ICSI-ja nije važna prohodnost jajovoda jer js vade punkcijom, oplodnja je u labu, a stižu u maternicu putem transfera-vaginalno tako da prohodnost jajovoda nema nikakve veze. Bar je tako meni docentica rekla, a i čitala sam. Idete možda na inseminacije dok čekate???
Od pretraga smo sve radili u Puli i moram reči da smo bili ultra zadovoljni. Hormoni se tretiraju kao hitno jer se vade na određeni dan tako da niti red nisam čekala, hiv i hepatitis i ti neki markeri na zavodu za javno zdravstvo. Došla sam tamo pitati ih kada da dođem to vaditi, a žena mi je rekla da mogu odmah tako da smo i to obavili odmah i treba ti još krvna grupa.
Svi to rade tako da je tebi možda samo zaboravio reći.
A šta da ti kažem, meni je doc.zaboravila reći da si nabavim utrogestan za tranfer tako da sam molila sestru Miru da mi doniraju 4 kom dok ne dođem do svoje doktorice!! Bio prvi put pa nisam znala da treba.
Kada si u postupku? Jer smo mi nalaz HIV-a čekali 3 tjedna, pa i na to trebaš računati.

*sara 38* to sa dužim protokolom je malo kompliciranije, bar meni. Jedva sam ovo moje polovila. :Smile:  Znači, kad ja završim, ti stupaš na scenu! :Wink:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Mare - hvala na obrazloženju, MM ima sveukupno 14.500 plivača u cijelom uzorku.Ovi 3-5 mil/mililitru su obećana zemlja za nas. Sreća je da ono malo što ima, da su pokretni i brzopokretni, vidjela sam ih na mikroskopu (duga priča) uglavnom ima ih jako malo, ali to šta ima su normalni i pokretni. Inseminacija kod nas nema smisla, statistički je nemoguće uz ovakav nalaz postići trudnoću prirodnim putem. To je sve rasprava po starom nalazu. Eh, sad, dr. Vlastelić nas je uvjerio da jedan nalaz ništa ne znači, da su ti dodaci prehrani jako važni, da ja moram biti svaršeno zdrava prije postupka i tako je došla priča o HSG-u kojeg se sada, jutros, bojim kao vraga jer sam malo previše guglala i našla svakakva iskustva..... Rijetka su iskustva "Mene nije niš bolilo"
Čestija su iskustva "Bila sam u potpunoj anesteziji" ili "Dobila sam inekciju protiv bolova".... Nadam se da dr. ne planira AIH jer će odmah dobiti moje NE, HVALA. Ne  bih se željela s tim mučiti, nikako, kad je šansa za uspjeh tako mala.... 
Trenutno znam samo da mogu podnijeti samo jedan dan po jedan, današnji je dan onaj u kojem se borim za uputnice (btw i ja ću u Pulu, sva iskustva su jako dobra) a kad se sjetim da je čak za uputnice borba....
Kako vi sa vašim ginekolozima/icama? daju uputnice OK ili je borba?

----------


## dani82

*Tigricel* super za folikule i endić... nadam se da će punkcija proći što bezbolnije!
*Magdalena* zanima me kakvih si problema imala s dr i kako si se prebacila, može i na pp.  :Smile: 
*Diabolica* draga, ovaj put će mi sigurno biti lakše jer znam što me očekuje, a što se tiče sestre Mire zna ona imati i dobrih dana, samo nažalost one ponekad obavljaju i posao doktora pa dožive popi******  :Smile:  Mazi bušu, nadam se da se ubrzo vidimo i da će te brzo napustit mučnine  :Kiss: 
*Innu* draga navijam da je u labu pravi tulum.... javi nam sutra što ima.
*Sumskovoce* i ja sam tu knjigu kupila i pročitala u danu... uslijedila je terapija koja me razočarala, nalaz mm-a još i gori.... sada smo  odustali od tabletica i navalili na čajeve  :Cool:  ... pa bumo vidjeli kako će to djelovat... Ja sam inače pravi mpo šteber pa gledam radit sve kako treba, ali samtram da zapravo malo toga može pomoć, ili će uspjet ili neće. Znam curu koja je doslovono do transfera pušila i pila i ostala trudna, a ja koja sam cijelu sebe dala u to ništa.... pa sad nek mi netko kaže da to ima neke veze.
*Sara, Vojvođanka, Vita, Barby, MalaMimi, Mare, Fijolica* pozz!!  (nadam se da nisam nikog izostavila  :Embarassed:  - ima nas puno)

----------


## dani82

*Cranky* a tebi jedna veeeelika  :Kiss:

----------


## barbyRI

ja nisam nikad bila na inseminaciji i svejedno sam morala radit hsg,odmah prije hsg mi je dr rekao da idemo na IVF.
sumskovoce kad ides na hsg?

----------


## Vojvođanka

fino, fino, namjestile smo se cure po redu, tako da uvijek imamo navijati za koju od nas  :Very Happy: 
innu sretno za transfer
tigrical laka ti punkcija sutra  :Cool: 
crancy drži se dalje od oštrih predmeta i ljudi  :Razz:  (jednako reagiram na klomifen)
barbyry pitaj sutra dr. šta ti nije jasno, nadglasaj sestre  :Grin: 
dani82 ..... ipak postoji šansa da se sretnemo u čekaoni - super za termin
sara38 pa 05. mj. samo što nije......još malo pa si opet u akciji
sumskovoce -i ja sam tu knjigu progutala u jednom dahu, odrekla se koječega, vodila rat s MM da ga natjeram da se pridržava pravila...... nikakvih poboljšanja nije bilo, jedino smo trajno smanjili kavu......bar nešto
pozdrav svim novim curama ........ na rodinom forumu ste....to je dobar početak  :Klap:

----------


## mare157

Sumskovoce ja nikada, ali baš nikada nisam imala problem s uputnicama. Moja gine to riješava i preko telefona, stvarno je puna razumijevanja uvijek. Ocjena 11!
Za hsg ti nemam šta lijepo reči. Ja nisam čitala ništa jer sem pretpostavljala da boli, ali onda sam dan prije popustila, proguglala i umrla od straha, cijelu noć nisam oka sklopila. Ali to ti nije pametno i ne treba tako trtariti. Činjenica je da nas ima puno koje smo to prošle i sve smo žive. Mene desna strana nije bolila nimalo, ali ljevi jajovod mi je valjda malo uži pa sam ga osjetila.
I najpametnije ti je tako, dan po dan jer je sve drugo prenaporno. Svaki dan bi mogla nači milion stvari za sekiranje, ali to te nikud ne vodi. Zato hrabro i pomalo.

Svim curama koje su u postupku SRETNO za šta god vam treba! (nova sam pa dok vas polovim... :Grin:  )
Voljela bi da se pojavi neka nova trudnica u Rijeci, to nam svima daje snagu i nadu...

----------


## tigrical

*sumskovoce* isprazni inbox!

----------


## tigrical

Upravo je pala štoperica! Sutra je dan bez injekcija, ne mogu vjerovat...

Ajme, cure koliko nas ima! Ovo je već treći put da sam ja inicijator, ali šta ću kad vas volim vidit (a i ćakulat....) kad će kava?

----------


## cranky

*Sumskovoce* očito ti dr V nije dao "Milinovićev spisak" tj šta sve treba po novom zakonu od papirologije i koje nalaze treba imat. Ako hoćeš pošalji mi mail na pp pa ti ga pošaljem (imam ga skeniranog) 




> *Cranky* a tebi jedna veeeelika


Draga  :Love:  želim ti uspješan početak




> crancy drži se dalje od oštrih predmeta i ljudi  (jednako reagiram na klomifen)


 :Laughing:  Pokušavam ali mi baš ne uspjeva. Brižan moj dragi  :Laughing: 

*Tigrical* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za punkciju sutra
*Innu* javi kako je protekao tulum ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Svima velike puse

----------


## cranky

> Ajme, cure koliko nas ima! Ovo je već treći put da sam ja inicijator, ali šta ću kad vas volim vidit (a i ćakulat....) kad će kava?


 :Very Happy:  Što prije to bolje  :Very Happy:

----------


## Magdalena1976

Mi smo svašta u ovih 6.g pili, vitamina, minerala, čajeva...živjeli bez kave, pive, kole...Vjerujte mi njegov spermiogram je svaki put isti-još gori, samo čekam da kaže da nema niti jednog u ejakulatu! Ništa nama ne pomaže! Šmrc :Sad: ( 
Također sam i ja morala na HSG, tko je pitao, boli da i nije ugodno, ali  se da izdržati! Trebalo bi popiti nešto za bolove i smirenje prije postupka! Ja sam se tresla kao šiba od straha! Ali što je sve to za nas! Sve ćemo preživjeti, pa i više od toga! Da mi netko od njih kaže ajde opet na HSG išla bih bez problema! Ne kužim niti ja što će mi to jer je njegov spermiogram očajan! :Sad: ((
Doc i ja smo imale problema od samog početka, bahata, bezobrazna i gruba, nismo se jednostavno našle, ne osporavam njenu stručnost! Svim nama treba osoba sa više susjećanja! Prebacila sam se jedva uz suze i muku! Možda nisam imala jednostavno sreće... ili?

----------


## vita22

Drage moje vidim da ima svega svi ste u nekom poslu oko mpo a mene nema do 9 mj.........*Innu* super za js bit će sve super..sretno......*Tigrica L* nadam se da ćeš na sljedećoj kavici bit napokon debela....*Diabolice* kako bebica ........*Crancky* sretno.......*Vojvođanka,Dani moja,Sara,Gizmos,BarbyRi,Sumskovoće,Mala Mimi*,sve nove cure puno pusa i sreće od mene dok opet ne dođem do postupka............ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Magdalena1976

Innu sretno na transferu! Nek se prime rukama i nogama! :Klap: 
Tigrical neka te štop manje boli punkcija i da budu lijepe js i nek se lijepo oplode i dijele :Klap: 
Mislim na sve vas! Vi ste mi žene spas! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## innu

ajmo na kafee! ako ste za, javite se na "riječka kavica"!

----------


## cranky

Kaaafeeee  :Very Happy: 
Evo za nove stavljam link pa se dogovaramo tamo  :Wink: 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/50866-R...14#post1599614

----------


## GIZMOS

> Doc i ja smo imale problema od samog početka, bahata, bezobrazna i gruba, nismo se jednostavno našle, ne osporavam njenu stručnost! Svim nama treba osoba sa više susjećanja! Prebacila sam se jedva uz suze i muku! Možda nisam imala jednostavno sreće... ili?


Pozdrav cure! Magdalena, ista je situacija i kod mene od samog početka, a sve se još pogoršalo za vrijeme boravka u bolnici kad sam bila na laparoskopiji i negdje u to vrijeme sam odlučila da mi takvi ljudi ne trebaju u životu. Moj izbor je od početka bio dr.V i za njega sam dobila preporuku, ali kad sam slala uputnicu nije ga bilo 15-tak dana, meni se nije čekalo i tako je krenula priča s doc. Odmah sam požalila! Dugo već razmišljam da se prebacim kod dr.V ili dr.V (svejedno) ali znam da ću je opet sretati i da mi neće ostati dužna (i to mi je sad već svejedno). Možeš nam malo detaljnije opisati kako je to išlo kod tebe. Da li si to dogovorila sa sestrama, doktorom ili s njom? Je li komentirala šta kasnije na folikulometrijama? Je bila bezobrazna? Može i na PP.

Šumskovoće, ja sam jedna od onih koje HSG nije bolio. Radila sam ga u Izoli, dobila neku injekciju koja me malo omamila, sve je trajalo kratko i bilo dosta bezbolno. DOšla sam u bolnicu ujutro, otpuštena iz bolnice taj dan oko 2-3, tj. doktor je rekao da mogu kući kad se budem osječala ...Meni su oba jajovoda bila prohodna i zato je sve prošlo ok. Pretpostavljam da o tome dosta ovisi...Ako si se ikada borila sa klamidijom, moguće je da imaš priraslice, ili pak ukoliko imaš endometriozu (a ne znaš da ju imaš) koja se isto zna proširit na jajovode i ostavit traga. Ako je sve ok, tj.ako priraslica nema, vjerujem da neće ni boliti previše...Ja se ne bi uopče dvoumila da li da ga napravim ili ne neovisno o tome da li ćeš raditi inseminacije. Ponekad je i kod nas sve ok ali nikad ne znaš u kojem grmu leži zec, a ako ne napraviš tu pretragu samo češ se pitati...Spermiogram varira svaka tri mjeseca i uvijek se može popraviti, a sa prohodnim jajovodima kućna radinost ipak ima više smisla...

*Innu*, tebi želim sreću u ovom postupku i da kreneš putem diabolice, da nas malo digneš...*Tigrical*, setno na punkciji, ti nas zasad razveseli lijepim jajnim stanicama! *BarbiRI,* da ti se sve posloži i da sa folikulometrije dođeš sretna i zadovoljna! Svi ostali, sretno i vama! (Stvarno puno novih, ko bi to sve pohvatao...) 

*Kika83*, ako nas slučajno čitaš, samo da ti  :Bye: ! Nadam se da je sve ok i da nam se uskoro vračaš!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Cranky, Magdalena, Dani, Tigrical, Gizmos i Innu* hvala na savjetima. Odlučila sam da idem na HSG bez pogovora i natezanja, ako boli neka boli. Jednom sam preživjela kiretažu na ibuprofenima, pa ću isto tako izdržati i HSG. 
Skoro sam zaboravila da mi je dr. Vlast dao da bilježim bazalnu temperaturu  :Laughing: 
prije jedno godinu dana sam se mučila sa fertility friend-om i ustanovila si ovulaciju(eh da, i LH trakice su pomogle) i sjećam se kako je MM pizdio da ga digitalni termometar probudi svako jutro....E sad će bit dejavu  :Smile: 
Bila jučer po uputnice i sve se odvijalo suprotno mojim očekivanjima  :Shock: 
Moja gin je odmah uzela briseve, dala mi uputnice za sve što je bilo navedeno i rekla mi da ako išta drugo zatrebam, neka se slobodno obratim. Dr. opće prakse je za pretrage MM-a isto sve napisala i još mi se sestra ispričala što sam dugo čekala  :Shock:  
E sad jedno pitanje za moje Istrijanke : MM može ići kod urologa u dom zdravlja u Poreč ili mora baš u Pulu? Isto me zanima za hormone, samo Pula ili može i Dom zdravlja Poreč?

----------


## GIZMOS

Ja sam ti već napisala da će ti dr.D dati sve što ti je potrebno ako te nalaze traže specijalisti, ali kad mi je trebalo bilo što za Maribor-nula bodova! A da ne govorim o imunologiji i slično. Meni je uputnice za TORCH, ANA, ALA i LAC dao doktor opće prakse kao i hormone jer mi je ona rekla da na njih imamo pravo samo jednom godišnje...Da ne duljim, sve što je tražila docentica ona mi je dala, sve što sam tražila sama-nije mi dala, a posljednja stvar koja mi se zamjerila je bila neposredno prije odlaska u Maribor kada sam je tražila koagulogram i krvnu sliku (zbog nekih problema). Dala mi je crnu uputnicu pa sam osim koagulograma morala platiti i krvnu sliku (da ne govorim da sam zaposlena, da imam zdravstveno i dopunsko). Ili pak izjave "Pa smatra se da klamidija ne uzrukuje neplodnost!" a bilo je i još sličnih...

Što se tiče urologa, ovaj što radi u bolnici je čisti privatnika i kod njega se sve plača...Mi smo se jednom naručili, ali kad nam je rekao cjene smo pali na guzicu. Za neke osnovne pretrage (bez briseva) je tražio oko 500,00 kn a nakon toga su trebali i brisevi i još nešto što uopće nije potrebno. Na kraju smo se naručili u Pulu u bolnicu i čekali dva mjeseca. Nakon tog pregleda nismo bili ništa pametniji. Briseve je MM napravio na ZZJZ u Puli sa uputnicom doktora opće prakse. Da se sada vračam unatrag preskočila bi definitivno ovaj dio sa urologom (posebno ako brisevi budu uredni)

----------


## innu

drage moje, niš od toga ovaj put, 2js, rađen icsi, nisu se oplodile!
ajmo dalje........
pozdrav!

----------


## sara38

*Innu* tako mi je žao. Drži se. Pusa.

----------


## GIZMOS

Innu  :Heart:  drži se! Ne znam što reči...

----------


## tigrical

> *Innu* tako mi je žao. Drži se. Pusa.


Nemem šta drugo za reć  :Love:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Innu  :Heart:  jako mi je žao  :Love:  ....

----------


## mare157

> drage moje, niš od toga ovaj put, 2js, rađen icsi, nisu se oplodile!
> ajmo dalje........
> pozdrav!


innu strašno mi je žao... :Sad:  Drži se :Love:

----------


## dani82

*Innu* i meni je strašno žao  :Sad:

----------


## cranky

*Innu*  :Crying or Very sad:  baš mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## mare157

GIZMOS ti baš imaš nekog ginekologa, za poželjeti neprijatelju! :Wink:   Ja stvarno nisam imala problema s mojom, čak me savjetovala da uopće neidemo ovdje nego da idemo odmah u Maribor ili Ljubljanu. 
Obzirom da sie se prebacila kod dr.V, jeli ti ikada bio bed da ćeš doći na punkciju, a njega nema nego ti ona radi punkciju jer je dežurna?!
Ja sam kod nje, a punkciju mi je radio Vlašić jer je bila nedjelja... Meni je to frka, a iskreno bila sam razmišljala da se prebacim.

----------


## barbyRI

bila jutros na humanoj,koja spica cekala 2h i nesto za folikulometriju,dodjem na red onda vlastelic morao u salu...prosli put na desnom jajniku imala veliki folikul,na lijevom manje,danas nema na desnom pukao je..sutra rade sekundarni IVF ili odmrzavanje moram plivace(ako uopce ima koji jos :Smile: ) donjet ujutro i za 2 dana zvat lab.nadam se za vikend da bi mogao biti transfer.endometrij mi je danas 1.0cm. pitam ga kad bi mi mogle stvari jel da cu se raspuknut.kaze svaki cas...nis ne kuzim dobit ih a transfer? :Rolling Eyes: 

innu zao mi je,drz se!

----------


## Aurora*

> Skoro sam zaboravila da mi je dr. Vlast dao da bilježim bazalnu temperaturu


Ovo je stvarno tragikomicno! I vise nego ocito koliko je milinovicevski, da ne kazem crkveni, pristup lijecenju neplodnosti uzeo maha!

Kada sam ja nakon godinu dana pokusavanja (prije se nisam ni usudila ici kod doktora zbog nemogucnosti zaceca, jer sam znala da kao neplodnost racuna tek ako u godini dana nezasticenih spolnih odnosa ne dodje do trudnoce) konacno dosla kod dr. V., onako poslusna, informirana, disciplinirana i sa grafovima bazalnih temperatura za 6 zadnjih ciklusa!, on ne samo da ih nije ni pogledao, nego je rekao da se time uopce ne opterecujem... A sada, po svemu sudeci, bez par ciklusa (nadam se uistinu samo par!) biljezenja BT izgleda da se vise nece moci ici niti na ciljane odnose! Pa, ako racunamo min. 1 godinu prije nego sto uopce dodjes kod doktora specijalista, 3-6 mjeseci biljezenja BT, par mjeseci sakupljanja nalaza, par ciklusa ciljanih, par ciklusa AIH, nema sanse da se na red za IVF dodje prije nego sto prodju najmanje 2 godine...

----------


## Aurora*

*innu* zao mi je sto je tvoj prvi ICSI tako zavrsio...  :Sad: 

*barbyRI* malo je cudno to sto pises o ovom tvom ciklusu, ali valjda je ipak sve pod kontrolom i dr. zna sta radi. Menstruacija ti ipak mislim da ne bi smjela (ne)doci prije nego tek kroz 10-ak dana, jer u protivnom transfer stvarno nebi imao smisla. Neka se samo tvoje JS uspjesno odmrznu i oplode pa da nam budes prva Rijecka trudnica iz takvog postupka!

----------


## Magdalena1976

Innu žao mi je :Sad: ((

----------


## Darkica

Innu, zao mi je!  :Sad:

----------


## tigrical

Drage moje, koje ste zainteresirane za bedževe Neplodnost boli i I ja želim zagrliti svoje dijete, možete se javiti meni na pp ili na temu Riječka kavica, pa ćemo se dogovorit za vam ih donesem na kavu.

----------


## GIZMOS

> GIZMOS ti baš imaš nekog ginekologa, za poželjeti neprijatelju! Ja stvarno nisam imala problema s mojom, čak me savjetovala da uopće neidemo ovdje nego da idemo odmah u Maribor ili Ljubljanu. 
> Obzirom da sie se prebacila kod dr.V, jeli ti ikada bio bed da ćeš doći na punkciju, a njega nema nego ti ona radi punkciju jer je dežurna?!
> Ja sam kod nje, a punkciju mi je radio Vlašić jer je bila nedjelja... Meni je to frka, a iskreno bila sam razmišljala da se prebacim.


Ja sam pisala o primarnoj ginekologici u zadnjoj poruci, a na KBC-u se nisam još prebacila kod dr.V ili dr.V ali imam namjeru uskoro, a vjerujem da će biti poslje svega, jer dr.N.S.S. neće "šutjeti", ona će makar nešto prokomentirati (naravno ništa pozitivno) kao i za odlazak u Mb

----------


## Sumskovoce

Milinovićev zakon je tragikomedija totalna....mislim da mi je dr. V dao da bilježim bazalnu čisto da me nečim zaokupi...rekla sam mu za fertility friend i krivulje i sve mu je jasno, malo se smješka i priča dalje.
Iskreno, ne pada mi na pamet se bavit ni ciljanim odnosima, ni inseminacijama. Želim u HR napraviti što više nalaza, sve ako budem mogla, i otić kod Reša da nam napravi bebu. To su čisto mjere štednje, a i ne plaćam
uzalud dobrovoljno i dopunsko zdravstveno osiguranje, da bi mi dr. rekli da mi ne daju uputnice. Tako što se njih tiče, mi se spremamo za KBC Ri, a što se mene tiče, spremamo se za Ljubljanu. Ako našim bolnicama i
doktorima i ministru naš novac smrdi, ne žele ga, ne žele nam pomoći, već samo otežati i onako složenu životnu situaciju, neka. Sovencima će sigurno biti drago kad im se obratimo za pomoć i potrošimo euriće kod njih.

----------


## Darkica

Pravo kazes! :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## barbyRI

> *innu* zao mi je sto je tvoj prvi ICSI tako zavrsio... 
> 
> *barbyRI* malo je cudno to sto pises o ovom tvom ciklusu, ali valjda je ipak sve pod kontrolom i dr. zna sta radi. Menstruacija ti ipak mislim da ne bi smjela (ne)doci prije nego tek kroz 10-ak dana, jer u protivnom transfer stvarno nebi imao smisla. Neka se samo tvoje JS uspjesno odmrznu i oplode pa da nam budes prva Rijecka trudnica iz takvog postupka!


 meni je isto to cudno trebam svaki cas dobit a transfer slijedi...jos sam ga dva puta pitala i ponovila kaze da...jos malo pa ce bit 2mj da ih nisam imala od kad sam iza transfera u 2.mj procurila,ko atomska bomba sam...ja mu danas kazem doktore ako uskoro ne procurim puknut cu, osjecam se koda sam u 9.mj trudnoce .on se poceo smijat.. :Smile:

----------


## diabolica

*innu* stvarno mi je žao :Love: ...danas i jučer mi je prestrašno mučno i samo zbog tebe sam se prikačila na forum da vidim kakva je situacija....ne gubi nadu...glavu gore, tebe tvoja bebica sigurno negdje čeka!

----------


## Vojvođanka

Innu draga  :Sad:

----------


## Vojvođanka

innu draga strašno mi je žao

----------


## Vojvođanka

šteka internet

----------


## Magdalena1976

Barby navijam za tebe! Jel ti bolje? Nije ni meni jasno transfer i menstruacija ?Ali doktor vidi ultrazvučno kakav je endometrij i valjda zna!

----------


## Magdalena1976

> Milinovićev zakon je tragikomedija totalna....mislim da mi je dr. V dao da bilježim bazalnu čisto da me nečim zaokupi...rekla sam mu za fertility friend i krivulje i sve mu je jasno, malo se smješka i priča dalje.
> Iskreno, ne pada mi na pamet se bavit ni ciljanim odnosima, ni inseminacijama. Želim u HR napraviti što više nalaza, sve ako budem mogla, i otić kod Reša da nam napravi bebu. To su čisto mjere štednje, a i ne plaćam
> uzalud dobrovoljno i dopunsko zdravstveno osiguranje, da bi mi dr. rekli da mi ne daju uputnice. Tako što se njih tiče, mi se spremamo za KBC Ri, a što se mene tiče, spremamo se za Ljubljanu. Ako našim bolnicama i
> doktorima i ministru naš novac smrdi, ne žele ga, ne žele nam pomoći, već samo otežati i onako složenu životnu situaciju, neka. Sovencima će sigurno biti drago kad im se obratimo za pomoć i potrošimo euriće kod njih.


Ako i nama ovaj put ne upali odosmo i mi u SLO!

----------


## cranky

*barbyRI* ti si nam svima misterij  :Wink:  Ma vidjet ćeš da ćeš ti bit 1. riječka T iz odmrznutih js




> ..., nema sanse da se na red za IVF dodje prije nego sto prodju najmanje 2 godine...


Upravo tako, nama je trebalo godinu i pol od prvog posjeta ginekologu (vezano uz neplodnost) do prvog AIH-a, a evo kroz koji dan idem na treći, a za IVF sam zapisana tek u 9. mjesecu.
Moram priznat da je moje nekadašnje neznanje, neupućenost i "vjera" u dr produžilo proces za bar 6 mjeseci  :Sad:  Preporodila sam se od kad sam na forumima  :Klap:  Sad barem znam šta hoću i brže dođem do toga.

Svima vam šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## barbyRI

cure rijeci vam se pozlatile!!!!!
nego imam jedan problemcic.sutra moram posudicu sa plivacima odnejt na humanu,rekla mi mira da u 8h ne ranije ali kako moj muz mora najkasnije krenut na posao u 6 i 30,znaci tada mora "obavit" to..a znam da to u roku sat vremena moram donjet dolje,a ako u 8h odnesem to ce vec bit sat i pol.jos ako ne predam odmah budem morala cekat koju minuticu pred vratima....oce to smetat da toliko prodje?strah me,ionako su mu katastrofa plivaci.cula sam da moraju biti na tolplom,nas tjelesnoj temp,jel ok da nosim u vrecici?

----------


## vita22

*Innu* draga baš mi je žao nadam se da će slijedeći biti uspješan......kissssssss

----------


## sali

Innu žao mi je  :Sad: 

barbyRi navijam za tebe, neka tvoje j.s. uspješno odmrznu i naprave tulum u labu

Šumskovoce slažem se s tobom, kod nas obavi sve što možeš od pretraga i u Sloveniju. Tako smo i mi napravili kad smo se pripremali za Maribor, samo neka tvoj odlazak u Slo bude uspješniji.

----------


## tigrical

> cure rijeci vam se pozlatile!!!!!
> nego imam jedan problemcic.sutra moram posudicu sa plivacima odnejt na humanu,rekla mi mira da u 8h ne ranije ali kako moj muz mora najkasnije krenut na posao u 6 i 30,znaci tada mora "obavit" to..a znam da to u roku sat vremena moram donjet dolje,a ako u 8h odnesem to ce vec bit sat i pol.jos ako ne predam odmah budem morala cekat koju minuticu pred vratima....oce to smetat da toliko prodje?strah me,ionako su mu katastrofa plivaci.cula sam da moraju biti na tolplom,nas tjelesnoj temp,jel ok da nosim u vrecici?


Pa, neka zakasni malo na posao, valjda mu je ovo bitnije... Ne možeš nosit u vrećici, mora bit na toplom, zamotano u nešto.

----------


## cranky

*barbyRI* već ti je tigrical sve rekla.
Ja ti to obično držim rukom pod jaknom  :Wink:

----------


## barbyRI

> Pa, neka zakasni malo na posao, valjda mu je ovo bitnije... Ne možeš nosit u vrećici, mora bit na toplom, zamotano u nešto.


ne moze nikako u tome i je stvar slobodan dan nije mogao uzet pitao je odmah ujutro kad sam ja izasla iz bolnice,pitao da zakasni pol sata isto mu njurgali... jedina solucija je to...uvijek se tako morasm s njim natezat kad ima glupi posao i glupe nedokazane sefove.tako da se uviejk moram snalazit sama.radi na ugovor i cim spomenu slobodni dan,bolovanje,godisnji prijete im otkazom....ma strasno,samo se uvijek nasekiram dobro.nikad ne moze kao drugi muzevi normalno smenom na humanu,na transfer itd....znaci moram u đepu nosit,sta drugo...

----------


## barbyRI

> Pa, neka zakasni malo na posao, valjda mu je ovo bitnije... Ne možeš nosit u vrećici, mora bit na toplom, zamotano u nešto.


ne moze sa posla nikako izostat,odmah sam mu javila jutros da pita slobodan dan ili da mu uzmu od godisnjeg ili da ce kasnit mslo ns posao ali ga sefovi odmah napali,ima glupe nedokazane sefove...tako da je jedina solucija to da doma obavi i ja nosim.uvijek se radi toga moramo natezat i ja se svaki put dobro nasekirat,morams ve sama obavljat jel on radi glupog posla ne moze.na ugovoru je i cim spomenu slobodan dan,bolovanje prijete im otkazom..znaci nece bit dobro u vrecici,morat cu u đepu...
a da li oni meni mogu radit ICSI iao su odmrznute?

----------


## barbyRI

steka forum nesto,prekinulo mi prvi post i mislim nije poslalo kad sad vidim da je...molim mode da pobrisu ako smeta...tnx :Smile: 
cranky morat cu i ja tako sta drugo..a vidim puno cura na humanoj izvade iz vrecice ili torbe

----------


## Igolina1

> ne moze sa posla nikako izostat,odmah sam mu javila jutros da pita slobodan dan ili da mu uzmu od godisnjeg ili da ce kasnit mslo ns posao ali ga sefovi odmah napali,ima glupe nedokazane sefove...tako da je jedina solucija to da doma obavi i ja nosim.uvijek se radi toga moramo natezat i ja se svaki put dobro nasekirat,morams ve sama obavljat jel on radi glupog posla ne moze.na ugovoru je i cim spomenu slobodan dan,bolovanje prijete im otkazom..znaci nece bit dobro u vrecici,morat cu u đepu...
> a da li oni meni mogu radit ICSI iao su odmrznute?


sretno sutra barby!!! mislim da sa odmrznutim js rade isključivo ICSI, bar je nama tako rekla docentica, i nama su radili ICSI.

----------


## cranky

Barby ajde ti fino ujutro plivače pod mišku pa pravac humana i bit će ICSI tulum u labu  :Very Happy: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Pusti ti te koje nose u torbi ili vrećici, ja "djecu" nosim kod srca  :Wink:  na toplom.

----------


## Igolina1

> Barby ajde ti fino ujutro plivače pod mišku pa pravac humana i bit će ICSI tulum u labu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Pusti ti te koje nose u torbi ili vrećici, ja "djecu" nosim kod srca  na toplom.


lijepo rečeno!!!

----------


## barbyRI

dobra si cranky,bas si me nasmijala sad :Smile: 
tnx cure,odoh u krpe sutra je big day :Smile:

----------


## dani82

> sretno sutra barby!!! mislim da sa odmrznutim js rade isključivo ICSI, bar je nama tako rekla docentica, i nama su radili ICSI.


Značili to da su vama odmrzavali js?? Kako je to prošlo?

*Barby* sretno danas!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Barby* sam si negdje u humanoj, pa znaj da ti šaljem od srca puno dobrih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i neka se sve ori u labu od tvog uspješnog ICSI-ja!
*Cranky* pre jaka si  :Smile:  baš sam se nasmijala...... ja sam uzorak nosila zataknut u remen od hlača, tamo gdje bi htjela da djeca dospiju, u bušu  :Smile:  
*Tigrical* kad ćeš u Ljubljanu? ako je jučer bila štoperica, da li to znači da si sutra tamo? Šta te sad čeka slijedeće? Kako se držiš?
*Aurora i Cranky* tnx na opaskama oko tajminga za postupak kod nas...mislim da bih poludila kad bi morala čekat još godinu i sitno da bih došla na red za zahvat. Ako i moram čekat, onda ću čekat tamo gdje je uspjeh postupaka velik, tj Maribor, a ne kod nas gdje vladaju crkveni zakoni. 
Često se zapitam da li je sebično to što pod svaku cijenu želim na ICSI odmah i što prije, pa se onda sjetim svih suza koje sam kroz zadnje dvije godine prolila, svake vještice koja je bila tragedija, sjetim se poznanica koje su bebu poželjele kad i ja, a ta djeca već sama hodaju i kažem si, NE, NISAM SEBIČNA!  Ja samo želim biti mama i svatko tko kaže "strpi se", "pričekaj" i "ima vremena" ne razumije bit želje za majčinstvom, ne razumije moj osjećaj da sam nepotpuna na ovome svijetu, da skoro pa osjećam malenu ručicu koja me dira, glasić koji me zove mama, malenog anđela kojeg još nema pored mene, a želim ga više od ičega na svijetu. Oni kojima se ne žuri da mi imamo našu djecu su sebični; oni koji nam drže prodike što smo ustrajne u tome, što se informiramo i konzultiramo jedna s drugom, oni  su sebični. I odlučila sam, ne želim slušati nikoga tko mi ne želi pomoći, tko me ne razmije i nema namjeru pomoći mi ostvariti moju najveću želju - biti mama. Iako u životu nisam takva, sad odlučujem da postajem oportunist koji gleda samo svoj cilj i ne preže ni pred čime kako bi ispunio svoj san, otpuštam sve ideale i vjeru u doktore i bolničke procedure, vjerujem samo sebi i vama suborkama koje ste u istoj poziciji. Vjerujem da ćemo se izboriti za našu djecu!

----------


## sara38

*Sumskovoce*, Tigrical nam je upravo na punkciji u SLO.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Za našu Tigrical puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
tnx Sara  :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

Evo me. Imamo 9 jajnih stanica  :Very Happy: . U subotu je transfer, držite fige da bude tulum u labu.
Puse svima i hvala vam!

----------


## mare157

[/QUOTE]Često se zapitam da li je sebično to što pod svaku cijenu želim na ICSI odmah i što prije, pa se onda sjetim svih suza koje sam kroz zadnje dvije godine prolila, svake vještice koja je bila tragedija, sjetim se poznanica koje su bebu poželjele kad i ja, a ta djeca već sama hodaju i kažem si, NE, NISAM SEBIČNA!  Ja samo želim biti mama i svatko tko kaže "strpi se", "pričekaj" i "ima vremena" ne razumije bit želje za majčinstvom, ne razumije moj osjećaj da sam nepotpuna na ovome svijetu, da skoro pa osjećam malenu ručicu koja me dira, glasić koji me zove mama, malenog anđela kojeg još nema pored mene, a želim ga više od ičega na svijetu. Oni kojima se ne žuri da mi imamo našu djecu su sebični; oni koji nam drže prodike što smo ustrajne u tome, što se informiramo i konzultiramo jedna s drugom, oni  su sebični. I odlučila sam, ne želim slušati nikoga tko mi ne želi pomoći, tko me ne razmije i nema namjeru pomoći mi ostvariti moju najveću želju - biti mama. Iako u životu nisam takva, sad odlučujem da postajem oportunist koji gleda samo svoj cilj i ne preže ni pred čime kako bi ispunio svoj san, otpuštam sve ideale i vjeru u doktore i bolničke procedure, vjerujem samo sebi i vama suborkama koje ste u istoj poziciji. Vjerujem da ćemo se izboriti za našu djecu![/QUOTE]

Joj sumskovoce jesi me rasplakala sada!!! Sjedim na poslu, a suze teku. 
Ovim što si napisala opisala si sve nas koje se svaki mjesec iznova nadamo da ćemo uspijeti!!
Sjetim se sebe kad smo dobili prvi nalaz sperm. Jednostavno šok i nevjerica. Mi smo ga radili nakon 6 mjeseci truda, nismo čekali godinu dana i sjećam se kako su nam tupili da moramo još 6mj se truditi, a mi nalaz oat...
Prvo sam noćima plakala, a onda smo nazvali Rijeku i nakon konzultacija, isti dan sam zvala Maribor i dogovorila kod njih. 
Nisam željela ni sekunde gubiti vrijeme jer mi je svaki dan koji proživim bez toliko željenog djeteta jedan dan života manje koji ću provesti sa njim.
I ni pod koju cijenu ne slušam kretenske savjete da se opustimo pa ćemo uspijeti ili da možda nismo pogodili tajming ili neznam kakve gluposti koje mi samo crpe snagu i troše energiju.
Pomirila sam se sa činjenicom da je mpo jedini načina da dobijem dijete sa čovjekom kojeg volim i grabim prema cilju rukama i nogama i nedam nikome da me u tom nastojanju pokoleba ili mi proba reći da možda griješimo.
Lako je iz pozicije sa vlastitim djetetom koje ti sjedi u krilu reći da nije potrebno žuriti i da treba svaki dan iskoristiti dok djeca ne dođu, ali dala bi im samo jedan dan ovog čekanja, želje i muke pa neka onda govore.
Ali oni neznaju i zato stvarno iz sveg srca, HVALA VAM SVIMA KOJE STE OVDJE I SVAKODNEVNO DJELITE BRIGE, TUGE I RADOSTI.
 :Heart:

----------


## Vojvođanka

eto i ja sam se rasplakala, što od istine gore napisane, što od MUKE
daklem, dobila sam stvari danas i bila kod dr. vlastelića na ultz, sa njima je danas bila i jedna mlada cura (na praksi valjda), prvo mi je dr. rekao da nemaju više decapeptila  :Shock:  zatim je dugo gledao moj karton i na kraju mi je rekao da se odem skinuti za ultz.......ja gore na stolici i molim boga da je sve ok a on priča onoj curi vidiš tu je jajnik, tu je mjehur, tekućine više nema - biti će da je to bilo od žutog tijela - MOLIM ???? došlo mi je da ga ritnem s nogom -  toliko me je preplašio a sad mrtav hladan govori da je tekućina u daglasu bila od ovulacije - i onda šlag na tortu - dođite mi sa sljedećom m jer vam sad nemam dat inekcije?????? malo sutra, ne predajem se ja na prvu - sad ne radim i sad želim ući u postupak, za mjesec dana ko živ ko mrtav (nadam se bar sezonskome poslu)  - pitala sam ga da li mogu na klomifen + gonal pa se složio, startam od petka
e sad, s obzirom na moje godine (vidi potpis) kolike su mi šanse da imam kvalitetne js s ovom stimulacijom??? 
Diabolica, trudnice naša, nisi li ti imala ovakvu stimulaciju?
cure dajte mi nekav savjet, jer sam luda i bijesna, popodne moram po uputnicu za klomifenski postupak - ili da sve pošaljem u honduras i odem na jesen u Ljubljanu (to sam i onako planirala)
tigrical jupiiii za tvojih 9 js......

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mare157* ja sam plakala dok sam pisala, zbuksana iza golemog komp. ekrana  :Smile:  Zajendo smo jače, tu leži naša snaga, kad sam loše samo dođem na forum i sve krene na bolje  :Smile:  Uspjet ćemo i to brzo, sve ćemo uspjeti!
*Tigrical* pa to će bit prava žurka u labu!!! 9 js je superiška!!!!!! Rekle smo ti mi da termin u RI u 9. mjesecu tebi neće trebati  :Smile: 
*Barbi* javni se kad se vratiš...baš me zanima kako si uspjela sve to organizirati

----------


## sali

Cure moje i mene ste rasplakale. Svima šaljem jedan veliki virtualni zagrljaj :Love: 

Tigrical super za j.s. :Very Happy: , ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu i uspješan transfer

----------


## barbyRI

evo mene...
odnesla slavne plivace rano jutros tamo,bila sam vec prije 7 i pol iako mi je mira rekla da tek u 8h dodjem.predala,preuzela posudicu mira,nadam se da je stavila na pravo mjesto,jel je jos bilo tamo jedno 3 posudice... :Laughing: 
rekla das u petak zovem lab,samo ne znam koji broj je ono,zabor sam od 2.mj kad sam zvala,,,,
moze mi tko reci ako zna? Ako bude sve ok nadam se da bi za vikend mogao biti transfer..
*Vojvođanka* i ja kad sam jucer bila je bila neka studentica ii sta vec,isto joj pokazivao na ekran moje organcice... :Smile:  vidite doslo je do ovulacije sad,bile su cistice,folikul na desnom je puknuo,ima prisutnost zutog tijela itd....ona je samo sutila,sva zbunjeno gledala...
*Šumskovoce* stvarno dirljiva prica... :Crying or Very sad: 
*tigrical* sretno i nek bude dobar tulum u labu...skupa cemo navijat :Very Happy: 
pozdrav svim ostalim curicama!!!!!!!

----------


## cranky

Nema depresije (kažem ja kad sam napokon bez klomića  :Rolling Eyes:  ) Mene niste rasplakale, ne dam se  :Laughing: 

Bila ja jutros na utz i kaže dr da ih ima dosta (7dc), ponovo u petak.

*Tigrical* 9 komada  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu ~~~~~~~

Joj *Vojvođanka*  :Love:  nemoj ništa slat u honduras. Nego fino u postupak, nikad se ne zna. Baš mi je žao i muka je i meni od cijele te situacije  :Sad:  Ne mogu vjerovat da nema lijekova.....

*Okidoki* javi kako je prošlo na punkciji, koliko ih ima?

----------


## cranky

*Barby* jesi imala crnu jaknu bez rukava jutros? Nisam bila sigurna da li si to ti.... pa se nisam htjela javljat, sorry, ujutro ne funkcioniram baš najbolje....

----------


## tigrical

Cure, ljubim vas!

*barbyRI* broj od laba ti je 658-253

----------


## barbyRI

> *Barby* jesi imala crnu jaknu bez rukava jutros? Nisam bila sigurna da li si to ti.... pa se nisam htjela javljat, sorry, ujutro ne funkcioniram baš najbolje....


imala sam da lajbek crni sa kapuljacom,stajala sam kraj vrata od laba predala i odmah otisla...a di si ti sjedila?bilo je dosta zena i danas ko i jucer...e da sam znala da si tamo javila bi se,trebala si me zazvat :Smile:

----------


## barbyRI

> Cure, ljubim vas!
> 
> *barbyRI* broj od laba ti je 658-253


tnx tigrical.kako je bilo na punkciji je jako bubalo?

----------


## cranky

*Barby* sjedila sam odma do vrata od sestra. Ma javila bi ti se, nego nisam bila sigurna da si to ti, sad sam te zapamtila  :Wink: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~
za dobar tulum u labu

----------


## barbyRI

> *Barby* sjedila sam odma do vrata od sestra. Ma javila bi ti se, nego nisam bila sigurna da si to ti, sad sam te zapamtila 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~
> za dobar tulum u labu


znas me sa kavice?joj ja nikog nisam sa kavice zapamtila osim tigrical ona je malo blize nasem dijelu stola sjedila pa jedino nju prepoznam... :Smile: 
sljedeci put se javi,sad me znas.... :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

*barbyRI* slabo si ti nas pratila na kavici, drugi put popravni. A ja se tješim da sam ti bila jako lijepa, pa si mene zapamtila  :Laughing: 
Bolilo je, boli uvijek, ali nije strašno, već sam zaboravila.

----------


## diabolica

> Evo me. Imamo 9 jajnih stanica . U subotu je transfer, držite fige da bude tulum u labu.
> Puse svima i hvala vam!


Divno draga...jedva čekam da tulum bude uspješan!

----------


## mare157

*Vojvođanka* nemam ti iskustva, ja sam na klom., ali ti želim da ovaj put baš ta stimbude uspješna! Ko zna, nekad promjena dobro dođe...
*tigrical* BRAVO za 9js! :Klap:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~ i još milon puta tako za tulum u labu
*barbiRI* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za puno plivača

I svim curama za šta im treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Danas je lijep proljetni dan, puno dobrih vijesti na forumu i odmah mi je volja za  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## barbyRI

> *barbyRI* slabo si ti nas pratila na kavici, drugi put popravni. A ja se tješim da sam ti bila jako lijepa, pa si mene zapamtila 
> Bolilo je, boli uvijek, ali nije strašno, već sam zaboravila.


da draga ti si zgodnica pa sam te zapamtila... :Smile: istina je...
bile ste neke na drugom kraju stola pa nisam pola njih stigla ni upoznat..morat cu na popravni.

----------


## sara38

Hej, Barby, javi se na popravni "Riječka kavica". 
Tigrice, miruj kući a u susjednoj nam SLO neka bude velika fešta.

----------


## dani82

*Tigricel*  :Klap:  za puuuno stanica  :Wink:  Nek tulum započne... kako to da je transfer u subotu, što nisi rekla da je kod Reša transfer treći dan? (znam da si nešto pričala da ćeš nešto drugačije ovaj put, jel to to??)

*BarbyRi* držim fige da se stanice oplode i da do transfera dođe  :Smile: 
*
Vojvođanka* nema odustajanja, nemaš što izgubit!

*Cranky* super za folikuliće, samoo nek oni rastu!!

Ostalim curama jedan veliki pozz!!

----------


## tigrical

*dani82* pa to i je treći dan, punkcija se računa kao nulti. Rekla sam da ću tražit IVF, a ne ICSI, ali mi je dr. objasnio zašto nema smisla, pa smo opet na ICSI-u. Kiss

----------


## Aurora*

> *dani82*Rekla sam da ću tražit IVF, a ne ICSI, ali mi je dr. objasnio zašto nema smisla, pa smo opet na ICSI-u.


*tigricel* vidim iz potpisa da vam je spermiogram nesto losiji, sto samo po sebi moze biti razlog za ICSI, ali bas me zanima koje je razloge dr. naveo za ICSI osim spermiograma, ako je jos koje? Mene zivo zanima zbog cega dr. Res insistira upravo na ICSI i zasto izbjegava IVF?

----------


## tigrical

*Aurora** nije naveo nikakve druge razloge, osim da je veća uspješnost kod ICSI-a. Dijagnoza od MM je sama po sebi takva da automatski idu na ICSI. Ne znam zašto izbjegava IVF, pumpa statistiku? Iako uvijek može napraviti rescue ICSI.

----------


## Magdalena1976

*Vojvođanka* nema lijekova u bolnici! Pa to se može događat samo u ovoj državi koju vode luđaci poput milinovića! 
Znam nekoliko žena tvoje godište i starijh koje su imale dosta js na tu stimulaciju! Ne brini, iskoristi sve što ti se pruža i ne odustaj od postupka! Nikad se ne zna! *Tigrical* neka ti bude dobitno u SLO! Tulum hoćemo u laboratoriju, ali i van njega!* Barby* hoćemo kvalitetnu oplodnju i diobu  stanica i još uspješniji transfer! Svima puno pozitivne energije šaljem!
Ovaj forum mi je spas! Već sam mislila da će prolupati, a onda sam se vama pridružila, najprije pasivno, a potom aktivno i sad sam mnogo bolje! Ljubim vas!

----------


## sara38

Magdalena, samo ti nama budi super. Koliko se sjećam ti si se prebacila kod dr. V, koji si dobila protokol i kada počimaš?

----------


## Vojvođanka

hvala curke na podršci
javila sam vam dok me "pucao" adrenalin  :Smile:  nakon razgovora između mene i mene  :Smile:  došla sam do zaključka da između "možda beba" i "možda stalni posao" (a kako to već biva, kao i u prošlom postupku, preko prijateljice mi je ujutro došla poslovna ponuda - koju sam OPET odlučila preskočiti - jer uključuje podizanje tereta koje u postupku ne dolazi u obzir) odabirem "možda beba" i držim sebi fige.....

----------


## Sumskovoce

Imaš pravo Vojvođanka, ja sam puno puta odabrala posao, povišice i unapređenje, pa kad je došao trenutak "beba" dobila sam loš nalaz spermiograma i masu suza.....možda da sam prije odabrala kao što ti odabireš sada, već bih bila mama....tko zna?
Ali nema smisla plakati za prošlim stvarima, sad idemo hrabro naprijed. Nemoj se brinut za lijekove i protokol, bit će sve u redu, vidjet ćeš. Šaljem ti masu ~~~~~~~~~~~. 
Vidim ja da će *Gizmos, Barby, Tigrical i Vojvođanka* brzo bit trbušaste!!!! Neka, neka! Budite nam inspiracija i motivacija! Za velike bete puno dobrih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## loks

innu jako mi je žao za tvoje js
nije me bilo tjedan dana a već vas teško hvatam, ne da ste samo trudilice već ste i ogromne pričalice  :Smile: . vidim ima puno novosti i već sam na forumu skoro godinu dana mislim i još uvijek teško hvatam koja je u kojoj fazi, to se tako brzo mijenja, pa zato drage moje svima sreća do nebesa!
mi startamo u 6. pa ću imati više toga za vam ispričati, a za sada pratim novosti i skupljam iskustva...
btw odradili smo konz i u Mb...radi se na sve strane pa valjda će negdi uroditi plodom...
pusa!

----------


## dani82

> *dani82* pa to i je treći dan, punkcija se računa kao nulti. Rekla sam da ću tražit IVF, a ne ICSI, ali mi je dr. objasnio zašto nema smisla, pa smo opet na ICSI-u. Kiss


 :Embarassed:  ... malo su mi se pobrkali dani.

----------


## Magdalena1976

> Magdalena, samo ti nama budi super. Koliko se sjećam ti si se prebacila kod dr. V, koji si dobila protokol i kada počimaš?


Počinjem  oko dvadesetog sljedećeg mjeseca, kratki protkol,Decapeptil i Menopur pikanje! Jedva čekam! Loše regiram na hormone, histerična sam i neubrojiva! Moj muž bi sad rekao, a koja je razlika od inače? :Laughing: 
Koji je tebi protokol? Jel si na programu isto u 5 mj?

----------


## Magdalena1976

Kako je bilo u SLO *loks*? Jesi li zadovoljna pristupom? Nakon ovog u 5/6 mj ICSI se i mi spremamo za SLO pa zato pitam?

----------


## innu

*tigrical*, odlično, pravi tulum će to bit, u to sam sigurna!!!!evo ti malo~~~~
*barbyri,* evo i tebi malo, znam da ti trebaju~~~~
*vojvođanka*, dobro je da si se ipak izborila za postupak,nadam se da ćeš dobit željeni broj js!
cure moje da vas ne nabrajam, garant ću nekog izostavit, sve vas :Kiss:  :Aparatic:

----------


## Igolina1

[QUOTE=dani82;1600670]Značili to da su vama odmrzavali js?? Kako je to prošlo?

prošlo je ovako: odmrznuli sve skupa 6 js, 3 preživjele, od te 3 se samo 1 uspjela oploditi ali se prestala dijeliti pa nije bilo transfera...
bila sam na klomifenu da se pogura ovulacija jer je meni dosta kasno uvijek, poslije štoperice i pucanja dva folikula koja sam imala, su odmrzavali js
ostalo nam još 4 smrznute pa idemo ponovo u svibnju na kriotransfer.
čula sam da su baš danas u ri imali dva kriotransfera, znači da su se odmrznute js uspjele oploditi i da je bio transfer.

----------


## Gabi25

Igolina1 ajde molim te ako već nisi popuni upitnik u mom potpisu a vezano za odmrzavanje js- treba nam još statistika.
Žao mi je što je tako ispalo, identična situacija je bila i kod mene prošli mjesec pa znam kako ti je.
Sretno dalje!!!

----------


## Igolina1

gabi ja sam ti to ko prava štreberica popunila odavno!

----------


## vita22

Svim curama viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiibriiiiiiiiiirammmmmmmm za sve šta vam treba......posebno Tigrice tebi jel znamo koliko si u ovome a još si bolja od večine nas pusaa i nadam se da je sad to to...... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Darkica

Samo da javim svoje novosti.Ja sam 2.4. radila progesteron.Trebao je biti gotov za 10 dana.Dobila sam ga danas nakon sta vec tjedan i pol setam s nuklearne, na polikliniku, pa opet na nuklearnu, pa napokon se netko od njih sjetio poslati me u glavni laboratorij...uglavnom, danas sam dobila nalaz, sve to lijepo pise po fazama, ali uopce mi nije jasno jel sve dobro ili ne, a ginicki cu ici kada dobijem i nalaze hormona iduci tjedan. Sve vas pozdravljam i saljem pozitivne vibracije :Smile: ))
Da ne zaboravih....ona kava koju spominjete je samo za Rijecanke u KBC-u...ili bi u obzir mogle doci i Rijecanke koje idu drugdje kao npr...ja  :Smile: 
Think pink!

----------


## barbyRI

[QUOTE=Igolina1;1601434]


> Značili to da su vama odmrzavali js?? Kako je to prošlo?
> 
> prošlo je ovako: odmrznuli sve skupa 6 js, 3 preživjele, od te 3 se samo 1 uspjela oploditi ali se prestala dijeliti pa nije bilo transfera...
> bila sam na klomifenu da se pogura ovulacija jer je meni dosta kasno uvijek, poslije štoperice i pucanja dva folikula koja sam imala, su odmrzavali js
> ostalo nam još 4 smrznute pa idemo ponovo u svibnju na kriotransfer.
> čula sam da su baš danas u ri imali dva kriotransfera, znači da su se odmrznute js uspjele oploditi i da je bio transfer.


Igolina1 i ja sam uzimala klomifen,ovulacija mi dosla,jucer mi rekao dr,ali ja nisam nikakvu stopericu dobila....
znaci od 6js,3 su prezivile,a ja imam 3,sta ce onda kod mene biti? :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Igolina1

barby znaš i sama ako si malo pratila cure na forumu da se iz nemogućih situacija ponekad dešava trudnoća, pa nemoj gubiti nadu i dodatno se stresirati. ako su tvoje js bile kvalitetne vjerujem da će se bez problema odmrznuti i nadam se oploditi!!! moje js se nisu ni svježe baš "proslavile", od 3 je tada samo jedna doguuurala do morule i to 5. dan...tako da ti ja nisam mjerilo za ništa.

----------


## barbyRI

al koliko citam vidim da su cure stopericu dobivale,a ja nisam....

----------


## cranky

> Da ne zaboravih....ona kava koju spominjete je samo za Rijecanke u KBC-u...ili bi u obzir mogle doci i Rijecanke koje idu drugdje kao npr...ja 
> Think pink!


Naravno da je za SVE riječanke i okoličanke (ovo zvuči ko Ličanke  :Laughing:  a i one su naravno dobrodošle)

----------


## sara38

> Počinjem  oko dvadesetog sljedećeg mjeseca, kratki protkol,Decapeptil i Menopur pikanje! Jedva čekam! Loše regiram na hormone, histerična sam i neubrojiva! Moj muž bi sad rekao, a koja je razlika od inače?
> Koji je tebi protokol? Jel si na programu isto u 5 mj?


Magdalena, početkom 05. mj se moram javiti dr. V oko dogovora. Znam samo da ću imati dugi protokol i krećem zadnje dane u 05. mj. Decapeptil i Menopur ili Gonal.

----------


## loks

> Kako je bilo u SLO *loks*? Jesi li zadovoljna pristupom? Nakon ovog u 5/6 mj ICSI se i mi spremamo za SLO pa zato pitam?


Magdalena u slo je bilo super, mi smo bili u Mb i nevjerojatno sam zadovoljna. sva sam bila u oblacima nakon konz. doktor je stvarno genijalan, ful simpatičan i većinu smo se vremena smijali. kako dosta toga već znamo (onoliko koliko mi trebamo znati) nismo baš puno pričali o načinu kako šta ide, već smo ga dosta pitala o mišljenju. npr. šta kaže na stimulaciju koju ću imat u Ri, šta misli o načinu rada dr.Reša, pokazala sam mu nalaze od prije i sve ih je proučio i objasnio mi šta god sam pitala. sve mi je u detalje objasnio. kaže da u 12. mjesecu ulazimo u postupak, da bi i prije, al ja sam htjela odradit Ri, kad smo već u sve to krenuli, pa se složio i kaže da svakako treba iskoristiti ovo besplatno
di misliš ti ići? kod Reša ili V?

----------


## loks

Igolina, upravo čitam kako je na kraju ispalo, a šta reći...ne gubi nadu!

----------


## Igolina1

loks pa ti se vratila iz wellneeeeeesa!!!




> Igolina, upravo čitam kako je na kraju ispalo, a šta reći...ne gubi nadu!


ma dobroi bilo pa prošlo, idemo dalje...

----------


## loks

jesam da i eto mene među svojeee!

----------


## Vojvođanka

vratila se s KBC-a, sutra počinjem s klomifenom a 27.04. s 2 doze gonala...
*dr. Vlastelića sl tjedan nema u Rijeci,* na folik. će mi biti docentica...

----------


## giga

Pozdrav suborke

01.05. krećem u dugi protokol. Ljekove ću dobivati jer imam pravo bez obzira na godine , a i prijašnji postupci se brišu tako da imam još 6 pokušaja preko HZZO. Bili smo kod psihologice Kuljanić i mogu samo pohvaliti. Dugo traje razgovor ali se isplati barem meni je OK. Koliko sam bila upoznata iz priča, čak sam govorila pa šta meni treba neki psiholog nakon toliko godina i toliko postupaka, ali taj razgovor se samo u par riječi svodi na oplodnju a sve ostalo je iz života i jedan jako interesantan test. Svi koji idete nečete se razočarati, ja sam oduševljena.

----------


## tigrical

> Pozdrav suborke
> 
> 01.05. krećem u dugi protokol. Ljekove ću dobivati jer imam pravo bez obzira na godine , a i prijašnji postupci se brišu tako da imam još 6 pokušaja preko HZZO. Bili smo kod psihologice Kuljanić i mogu samo pohvaliti. Dugo traje razgovor ali se isplati barem meni je OK. Koliko sam bila upoznata iz priča, čak sam govorila pa šta meni treba neki psiholog nakon toliko godina i toliko postupaka, ali taj razgovor se samo u par riječi svodi na oplodnju a sve ostalo je iz života i jedan jako interesantan test. Svi koji idete nečete se razočarati, ja sam oduševljena.


Drago mi je da ste riješili taj dio s lijekovima i godinama, naravno da imaš pravo!
Što se tiče psihološkog savjetovanja, kako to misliš...par riječi se svodi na oplodnju???? Interesantan test????? Draga, nemoj me krivo shvatit, ali čime si bila oduševljena, time što te testira da li si podobna biti majka??!!

----------


## sara38

Za sutra *Cranky* želim velike folikule na utz, *BarbyRI* da biologica javi radosne vijesti, *Vojvođanka* za  uspješan start. 
*Giga* generacijo, već sam mislila da sam najstarija na KBC RI.

----------


## barbyRI

> vratila se s KBC-a, sutra počinjem s klomifenom a 27.04. s 2 doze gonala...
> *dr. Vlastelića sl tjedan nema u Rijeci,* na folik. će mi biti docentica...


ajme nije moguce da ce meni i na transferu biti ona ako bude u ponedjeljak,bolje bi bilo da je vlasic.a vlastelic mi je rekao da se javim nakon transfera ili ako do toga ni ne dodje.

----------


## sara38

Kod naše BarbyRI opet šokovito. Opusti se draga, bitno samo da sutra bude ok.

----------


## Aurora*

> Samo da javim svoje novosti.Ja sam 2.4. radila progesteron.Trebao je biti gotov za 10 dana.Dobila sam ga danas nakon sta vec tjedan i pol setam s nuklearne, na polikliniku, pa opet na nuklearnu, pa napokon se netko od njih sjetio poslati me u glavni laboratorij...uglavnom, danas sam dobila nalaz, sve to lijepo pise po fazama, ali uopce mi nije jasno jel sve dobro ili ne, a ginicki cu ici kada dobijem i nalaze hormona iduci tjedan. Sve vas pozdravljam i saljem pozitivne vibracije))
> Da ne zaboravih....ona kava koju spominjete je samo za Rijecanke u KBC-u...ili bi u obzir mogle doci i Rijecanke koje idu drugdje kao npr...ja 
> Think pink!


*Darkice*, reci nam koji dan ciklusa si vadila progesteron i kakva mu je vrijednost, a napisi i referentne vrijednosti pa cemo ti reci barem okvirno da li je to OK ili nije.  :Smile:

----------


## barbyRI

> Kod naše BarbyRI opet šokovito. Opusti se draga, bitno samo da sutra bude ok.


 ma znam,to je jedino bitno.... :Smile:

----------


## aenea

giga, pratila sam tvoju priču i divim se hrabrosti i upornosti. 
Apsolutno sam za to da nam se omogući psihološka pomoć koju možemo ZATRAŽITI, a ne da smo OBAVEZNI na savjetovanje. Stvarno ne kužim gdje u Zakonu je ta psiho pročitala da nas treba testirati? Ja sam preeeeeluda na to. Ako uvedu psihološko savjetovanja kao obavezna svim ljudskim jedinkama čim postanu sposobne za reprodukciju, može. Ovako - nema šanse da se pomirim sa time. To je čista diskriminacija. A da ne pričamo da su parovima pisali i da se zdravo hrane..pa što su i nuticionisti? Meni je to sve skupa totalno poremećeno.

----------


## cranky

*Giga*  kažeš "a sve ostalo je iz života i jedan jako interesantan test. Svi koji idete nečete se razočarati, ja sam oduševljena."

Upravo u tome i je poanta, šta je ona nas tamo imala secirat kako živimo, da li radimo, tko kuha, kako se slažemo  :Evil or Very Mad:  ništa od toga nema veze s psihološkom pomoći/savjetovanja kod MPO-a.
A onaj test..... Šta je tamo interesantno? Je li vama barem nešto objasnila nakon tog testa? Nama nije.
Drago mi je da si ti zadovoljna, ali meni je to bila totalna bespotrebna i diskriminirajuća tlaka  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Darkica

> *Darkice*, reci nam koji dan ciklusa si vadila progesteron i kakva mu je vrijednost, a napisi i referentne vrijednosti pa cemo ti reci barem okvirno da li je to OK ili nije.


Aurora, prije svega hvala. Inace, ja jos nisam doma, radim izvan Ri, pa doma stizem kasnije poslijepodne.Cim dodjem, javim sve. Inace, progesteron sam vadila na 21. dan ciklusa.
Pozdrav svima :Smile:

----------


## loks

da se priključim vezano sa savjetovanje...kad se već mora i dok se to ne rješi (čitaj:ukine) jer stvarno se nadam da hoće jer riječi gađenja ne postoje kojima bi uspjela opisat moje mišljenje naspram ovoga. nekome paše nekome ne i svi imamo pravo na izbor, al uvjetovat nam savjetovanje...grrrrr....bolje ne razmišljat...jer se samo iznerviram. pa cure da si olakšate, pogotovo iz Istre jer sam za to baš sigurna. obiteljski centar izdaje istu tu potvrdu, kuže situaciju i sigurno 100 % ćete to odradit sa puno manje ispitivanja i tlake. žene su genijalne i imaš na jednom mjestu i pravnicu i psihologinju. nitko na ništa ne testira

----------


## Aurora*

*loks* htjela bih ti poslati pp, ali ti je inbox pun. Mozes li ga molim te isprazniti?

----------


## sara38

*Cranky*, pa da, ti si čekala iza mene kod psihologice. Identična pitanja! Tko kuha? Pa ko prvi stigne kući. He, he.....

----------


## Vojvođanka

joj, joj, curke opet ste se zakrvile....pa sve smo mi različite jedinke i različito doživljavamo "iste" stvari
i ja sam bila ogorčena i revoltirana što moram na psihološko savjetovanje.... pa još testiranje...grozno, diskrimitirajuće.....ali cure jeste li skoro bili na kakvom testiranju za posao, ta testiranju znaju trajati cca 4h a tek pitanja.....meni je došlo da se pokupim i pošaljem ih u onu stvar...ali, skrenula sam s teme...iako sam imala negativni stav nakon par dana psihološkog testiranja postala sam svjestna koliko je to za MENE jedno pozitivno iskustvo......jer zbog godina iskustva iza mene sam "očvrsnula - zaledila" svoju bol i osjećaje, svjesna sam ih ali ih ne puštam van, isto tako i MM, on se gubi u svom poslu, ne pričamo, podrazumjeva da boli, nauči se živjeti sa time ..... ALI je li to ZDRAVO a našu dušu? ne pričati? praviti se jakim? i kako pričati jedan s drugim kad sve znamo? Ali kad je prisutna treća osoba koja postavlja pitanja i vi ste tamo i slušate SM kako priča, kako ga boli vaša bol e onda je to nešto drugo, bar meni, ja sam "osvjestila" svoje osjećaje, svoju ljubav, zahvalnost i podršku SM. Ne boli manje ali je veći spokoj..... i dalje sam protiv izdavanja potvrda da smo psihološki sposobni biti roditelji ....ali moja iskustva nakon tog razgovora su samo POZITIVNA....a test koji smo pisali su nam i kratko protumačili i gle čuda apsolutno nas je TOČNO opisao kao osobe......ja sam ispala 100% depresivna, sad ...nadam se da sam bar na 90% depresive  :Smile: 
i to je to - sve smo mi različite i posebne - povezane s istim ciljem - na ovom forumu zbog potrebe za potporom

----------


## aenea

> *Cranky*, pa da, ti si čekala iza mene kod psihologice. Identična pitanja! Tko kuha? Pa ko prvi stigne kući. He, he.....


A.j.m.e. 

Vojvođanka, na testiranju za posao testiraju sve kandidate. Ne diskriminiraju se samo određeni. Što se tiče pozitivnog iskustva, good for you. U vlastitu intimu isključivo dobrovoljno puštam, a ne da mi se to propisuje. Odlučila sam ići na MPO. MPO nije moguće obaviti bez izlaganja tjelesne intime. Bez izlaganja one netjelesne je moguće. A nama se to propisuje. Po defaultu i aljkavo. Totalno nekritički. Meni je to silovanje. Nije tjelesno, ali ipak silovanje.

----------


## aenea

Čemu ovaj A.j.m.e. na citat sare38? Zaviruju u vaginu, pa sad propisali da mogu i u glavu, pa u kuhinju...a nikad nisam htjela bit u big brotheru.

----------


## tigrical

prema zakonu..."Magistar psihologije ili liječnik specijalist mora bračne drugove upoznati s mogućim psihičkim učincima postupka medicinske oplodnje" - Pa, dakle, kako smo od ovoga došli do 2.-satnog testiranja naše ličnosti? Kako rezultati tih testova pomažu meni, parovima? Gdje su psiholozi nakon svake negativne bete, nakon vanmaternične, nakon spontanog? Da li ovakvih testiranja ima kao preduvjet u liječenju nekih drugih bolesti? Ovo je vrlo ponižavajuće. Svaka bolnica, koliko vidim od drugih cura, radi po svom, jedino Rijeka ima testove!

----------


## sara38

*Aenea* ma ja htjela sve na zezanciju okrenut. Svima nam je sve već jasno.

----------


## mare41

Ok je da nekom paše savjetovanje, zašto ne? ja ću samo napomenuti da uglavnom vani ne postoji savjetovanje ni za heterolognu, a nigdje ne postoji za homolognu oplodnju.

----------


## aenea

E, da..i to je dodatni problem - svatko radi po svom. Moš mislit brige za naše psihičko zdravlje kad se ovakve stvari događaju. Prestrašno. I da, mogu otići privatno i platiti da jednostavno uz samo dobar dan i doviđenja, dobijem tu potvrdu, ali mi ne daju principi da dam 200 kuna za to što se hebrangu i njegovom odboru sprdnulo u sprdnju od zakona ubaciti još i to. A milinović i golem ne razlikuju jajnu stanicu i zametak. Struka viče jedno, oni rade drugo. Bit će da je tako i hebrang konzultirao hrvatsko društvo psihologa, a znamo da se ni oni nisu pozitivno izjasnili o ovom testiranju. 
Pa ne može mi biti ništa drugo nego poremećeno - pitaju stručnjake pa učine suprotno od toga. Mala zemlja za velike idiotarije.

----------


## loks

*Aurora* inbox čeka tvoju porukicu! 
ti psiholozi šta rade procjenu dal si spreman za roditeljstvo i slično su malo je reći idioti. nigdje to nije propisano da im je to zadatak a kamoli da testiraju ljude. znate zašto to rade...jer su nesposobni za bilo šta drugo pa je najlakše dati test koji ima svoje "točne i netočne" odgovore iz kojih proizlazi rezultat i oni ne trebaju puno razmišljat. eko zato... a to prolazi i prolazit će samo zato šta ih nitko ne kontrolira. savjetovanje treba upoznati ljude s mogućim psihičkim i pravnim učincima mpo-a, te je bitno da parovi steknu dojam da isto takvo savjetovanje mogu dobiti u bilo kojoj slijedećoj fazi, za vrijeme i nakon postupka. u tom savjetovanju se ne smije procjenjivati koliko je tko adekvatan za trudnoću i ulogu roditelj....to se ne smijeeee! pa zato žene idite tamo di vas nitko tako neće ponižavat i maltretirat...

----------


## aenea

> *Aenea* ma ja htjela sve na zezanciju okrenut. Svima nam je sve već jasno.


sara38, ma jasno mi je. Ne ljuti se, nije ni najmanje bilo usmjereno na tebe. Nego se zgražam pitanjima i smislu toga.

----------


## Vojvođanka

> Gdje su psiholozi nakon svake negativne bete, nakon vanmaternične, nakon spontanog?


ovo sam i ja pitala psiholigicu na kraju, odgovor je bio
- pa mi smo vam stalno ovdje na 5 katu, možete doći kad god vam je to potrebno
- šta da? a ko nam je to ikada rekao na humanoj?

----------


## Magdalena1976

Ha ja sam svoje savjetovanje obavila kod psihijatra (naravno i MM), tako da mi je čak i karton otvorila! Krasno, sad lakše mogu na terapiju kad puknem!  :Smile: ))
Čiste idiotarije! A pravno savjetovanje! I to sam obavila van KBC-a! Fuj! Svi se zgražaju što nam sve treba za MPO! Stvarno nas mentalno ponižavaju i siluju ! Pa dokle više! Ja čekam da u zakon još unesu da moramo zadovoljiti IQ-om, visinom, težinom, BMI..., a tek ako zadovoljimo propisane norme- MPO
Ne razmišljam previše o tim glupostima jer promijenit ništa ne mogu! Kamenjar je donio svoj zakon i možeš se slikat! 
A kad bi se pitali gdje je smisao svega i pravda???? Nema ih! Ali mi moramo sve pretrpjeti i učiniti da bi došle do svog djeteta !

----------


## Magdalena1976

A na petom katu je psiholog, nadam se da znate da su vam gore žene koje su rodile sa svojim bebama- predivno! Ali kad idete u teškom psihičkom stanju na taj kat i onda sve to vidite i stvarnost  vam da još jednu pljusku! Bila ja i doživjela! Hvala, ali više ne bih po tom putu.

----------


## aenea

Vojvođanka, catch je u tome da ako smatram da mi treba pomoć - tražit ću ju i tražila sam ju. Neplodna sam, a ne psihopata pa da me tjeraju na to.

----------


## skandy

ne sjećam se više na kojem sam katu bila smještena ,dali 4. ili 5.  dok sam čekala da me  prime za kiretažu nakon 2. spontanog .došla sam prva a otišla sam zadnja .prije mene   se na klupi ispred ordinacije doktora Prodana izmjenilo jedno 15 trudnica.ja sam sjedila i ridala,ridala,ridala a doktor je svaki puta  kad bi otvorio vrata ordinacije najprije mogao ugledao mene.

nije mu palo na pamet da išta poduzme .da pozove Kuljaničku,da me primi preko reda....
umjesto toga ,znate šta je napravio???? Tražio je od mojeg muža da se udalji jer je ovo ipak ženski odjel.Moj muž je naravno otišao a pored mene je ostala sjediti trudnica sa SVOJIM MUŽEM !!Moj muž koji mi je  bio užasno potreban u tim trenutcima nije smio ostati pored mene.ja sam nastavila bez srama ridati.Nisam se mogla zaustaviti  a na kraju krajeva valda sam  barem na to imala pravo.Na kraju sam primljena zadnja i smještena  u sobu sa trudnicom.Nitko od psihologa nije došao do mene.

----------


## Vojvođanka

*skandi* ovo je grozno što si prošla  :Love:

----------


## skandy

toliko grozno da me i sada  stegne  iako je od toga prošlo skoro 2 godine

užasno iskustvo i nikada se nikome ne dogodilo

----------


## Vojvođanka

> Vojvođanka, catch je u tome da ako smatram da mi  treba pomoć - tražit ću ju i tražila sam ju. Neplodna sam, a ne  psihopata pa da me tjeraju na to.


 ali JA nisam ti i JA nisam  bila svjesna da mi treba pomoć dok mi netko nije crno na bjelo stavio  ispred nosa - 100% ste depresivni!!!
i ne, ja sebe ne zovem neplodna, ja sam MAMA NA ČEKANJU!

----------


## cranky

*Vojvođanka* drago mi je da je tebi to iskustvo bilo pozitivno, ali ono što je mene do kraja izbacilo iz takta je da nam na kraju NIJE objašnjen "rezultat" testiranja. I kakvo mi je to onda savjetovanje?????



> A na petom katu je psiholog, nadam se da znate da su vam gore žene koje su rodile sa svojim bebama- predivno!


Na žalost znam jer me na kraju testiranja provela kroz hodnike i rekla da je tu rodilište "nek vidim di ću jednom doć"  :Rolling Eyes:  Meni ta rečenica nije uopće bila simpatična bez obzira na njeno treptanje.



> ne sjećam se više na kojem sam katu bila smještena ,dali 4. ili 5. dok sam čekala da me prime za kiretažu nakon 2. spontanog .došla sam prva a otišla sam zadnja .prije mene se na klupi ispred ordinacije doktora Prodana izmjenilo jedno 15 trudnica.ja sam sjedila i ridala,ridala,ridala a doktor je svaki puta kad bi otvorio vrata ordinacije najprije mogao ugledao mene.
> 
> nije mu palo na pamet da išta poduzme .da pozove Kuljaničku,da me primi preko reda....
> umjesto toga ,znate šta je napravio???? Tražio je od mojeg muža da se udalji jer je ovo ipak ženski odjel.Moj muž je naravno otišao a pored mene je ostala sjediti trudnica sa SVOJIM MUŽEM !!Moj muž koji mi je bio užasno potreban u tim trenutcima nije smio ostati pored mene.ja sam nastavila bez srama ridati.Nisam se mogla zaustaviti a na kraju krajeva valda sam barem na to imala pravo.Na kraju sam primljena zadnja i smještena u sobu sa trudnicom.Nitko od psihologa nije došao do mene.


Isuse  :Love:  katastrofa

----------


## Sumskovoce

da li je itko čuo da se ikoji par proglasio nesposobnim za MPO? Da li je to moguće? 
Silovanje, apsurd, birokracija, tragedija = hrvatski zakon o MPO, nažalost
skandy jako mi je žao što si to morala doživjeti, ne ponovilo se nikome  :Sad: 
drago mi je za cure koje su pronašle pozitivne strane u testiranju, trebalo bi tražiti pozitivne strane u svemu što nam se u životu događa i biti zahvalan ako se išta nađe
za sve ostale koje se s pravom osjećaju zakinute, stigmatizirane i povrijeđene, solidariziram sa vama, nadam se da se nikad savjetovanje neće ponoviti i da će vaše bebe biti nagrada za sve boli koje ste pretrpile
MM i ja nismo još bili na savjetovanju, ja vjerujem da ću (kao i inače) bit zadovoljna razgovorom, pa makar i ispunjavala test mislim da mi neće smetati. Moj entuzijazam time što se situacija pomakla s mrtve točke je na granici idijotizma, ponekad se sama sebi čudim. da mi netko kaže da moram od sebe napraviti budalu, poniziti se do krajnjih granica ili učiniti nešto strašno degutantno kako bih napokom imala svoju djecu, pristala bih bez sekunde razmišljanja. To je moja psiho-analiza, malo je bad, ali istina je, ne sramim se. Kako Gibo kaže, "Hodaj, nebo strpljive voli"

----------


## barbyRI

cure mene zanima kad ides u sljedeci postupak da li treba opet sve zive ceremonije od psihologa pravnika,itd...?

----------


## cranky

> Moj entuzijazam time što se situacija pomakla s mrtve točke je na granici idijotizma, ponekad se sama sebi čudim. da mi netko kaže da moram od sebe napraviti budalu, poniziti se do krajnjih granica ili učiniti nešto strašno degutantno kako bih napokom imala svoju djecu, pristala bih bez sekunde razmišljanja.


Tako sam i ja razmišljala kad smo išli na "savjetovanje" daj da to obavimo i krenemo napokon s nekim postupkom. I nije mi pofalila dlaka s glave zbog tog testiranja, ali mi je ostao gorak okus u ustima.....

----------


## cranky

*Barby* mislim da ne.

----------


## barbyRI

> *Barby* mislim da ne.


a nadam se,a nebi se cudila da i to izmisle jos,iovako nas maltretiraju sa svim zivim... :Razz:

----------


## Magdalena1976

ne, ja sebe ne zovem neplodna, ja sam MAMA NA ČEKANJU! 

Sviđa mi se, potpisujem!

----------


## Magdalena1976

Skandy, koja grozota! Žao mi je što si to morala proći! :Sad: ((

----------


## Magdalena1976

ponekad se sama sebi čudim. da mi netko kaže da moram od sebe napraviti budalu, poniziti se do krajnjih granica ili učiniti nešto strašno degutantno kako bih napokom imala svoju djecu, pristala bih bez sekunde razmišljanja. To je moja psiho-analiza, malo je bad, ali istina je, ne sramim se. Kako Gibo kaže, "Hodaj, nebo strpljive voli"[/QUOTE]
Potpisujem i nakon  više godina borbe i pokušaja!

----------


## innu

*skandy*, ne mogu vjerovat, strašno iskustvo!
drage moje, samo da i ja iznesem svoje mišljenje, kratko ću, da je meni netko ponudio terapiju kod psihologa, neobaveznu, sigurna sam da bi pristala, iako ovaj dvosatni razgovor nije bio potpuno neugodan, zasmetala ne činjenica da moramo riješavati test u kojem se skup istih riječi ponavlja samo s drugim rasporedom, i nije mi baš jasno kako to mene, koja godinama pokušavam postati mama, može predstaviti kao podobnu ili nepodobnu da to i postanem uz mpo.
*vojvođanka*, krenulo? si sama pikaš gonale?
*tigrical, barby* još maaaalo!!!!!!
ženske, pozdrav!
razveselite me brzo, i ja sam vam depresivac!!!

----------


## Darkica

> *Darkice*, reci nam koji dan ciklusa si vadila progesteron i kakva mu je vrijednost, a napisi i referentne vrijednosti pa cemo ti reci barem okvirno da li je to OK ili nije.


Pozdrav svima! Sad sam dosla s posla, pa da odmah napisem sta mi stoji u nalazu. Inace, vadila sam progesteron 21. dan ciklusa i u utorak sam napokon dobila nalaz koji kaze ovo: progesteron, rezultatv 10.17 ng/mL, ref. interval - folikularna faza 0,2-1,5; sredina ciklusa 0,8-3,0; luteinska faza 1,7-27,0; i postmenopauza 0,1-.0,8. I ja vam iz toga ne znam nista :Smile: Ginekologinji planiram ici kada dobijem nalaze za hormone, sto mislim da ce biti sljedeci tjedan. Isto tako sve one krvne pretrage sto su potrebne planiramo suprug i ja obaviti u utorak. Tada cu moci do slobodnoga dana, pa zato.
Jos jednom, pozdrav svima i think pink :Smile:

----------


## Magdalena1976

> Pozdrav svima! Sad sam dosla s posla, pa da odmah napisem sta mi stoji u nalazu. Inace, vadila sam progesteron 21. dan ciklusa i u utorak sam napokon dobila nalaz koji kaze ovo: progesteron, rezultatv 10.17 ng/mL, ref. interval - folikularna faza 0,2-1,5; sredina ciklusa 0,8-3,0; luteinska faza 1,7-27,0; i postmenopauza 0,1-.0,8. I ja vam iz toga ne znam nistaGinekologinji planiram ici kada dobijem nalaze za hormone, sto mislim da ce biti sljedeci tjedan. Isto tako sve one krvne pretrage sto su potrebne planiramo suprug i ja obaviti u utorak. Tada cu moci do slobodnoga dana, pa zato.
> Jos jednom, pozdrav svima i think pink


Mislim da je nalaz u normali, ti si sa 21dc bila u luteinskoj fazi! Potvrdit će ili opovrgnut ostale cure! Kiss

----------


## Aurora*

*Darkice* evo mene da ti odmah odgovorim. Obzirom na dan vadjenja progesterona (progesteron pocinje rasti odmah nakon ovulacije)  i na referentne vrijednosti tvoj nalaz pokazuje da je ovulacija u tom ciklusu bila, odnosno da imas ovulatorne cikluse, sto je bio i cilj ove pretrage. Znaci u nacelu mozes smatrati da je nalaz uredan.

Vise od toga mozes zakljuciti i sama, ako si odgovoris na pitanja da li imas uredne cikluse, koliko dana ti obicno traju i narocito imas li prije ili poslije menstruacije mozda spotting (smedjkasti iscjedak).

Ako su ti ciklusi uredni, na svakih recimo 28 do 32 dana i ako uopce nemas spottinga, onda s velikom sigurnoscu mozes zakljuciti da imas sasvim normalne ovulacijske cikluse.

Nadam se da sam ti ovim malo priblizila smisao provjere progesterona u drugoj polovici ciklusa i da ti je to sada malo jasnije.  :Smile:

----------


## Vojvođanka

*innu* sutra počinjem s klomifenima a sl tj. u utorak krećem s pikanjem, ako ne bude bilo cisti - tako me je dr. "utješio"

----------


## Darkica

> *Darkice* evo mene da ti odmah odgovorim. Obzirom na dan vadjenja progesterona (progesteron pocinje rasti odmah nakon ovulacije)  i na referentne vrijednosti tvoj nalaz pokazuje da je ovulacija u tom ciklusu bila, odnosno da imas ovulatorne cikluse, sto je bio i cilj ove pretrage. Znaci u nacelu mozes smatrati da je nalaz uredan.
> 
> Vise od toga mozes zakljuciti i sama, ako si odgovoris na pitanja da li imas uredne cikluse, koliko dana ti obicno traju i narocito imas li prije ili poslije menstruacije mozda spotting (smedjkasti iscjedak).
> 
> Ako su ti ciklusi uredni, na svakih recimo 28 do 32 dana i ako uopce nemas spottinga, onda s velikom sigurnoscu mozes zakljuciti da imas sasvim normalne ovulacijske cikluse.
> 
> Nadam se da sam ti ovim malo priblizila smisao provjere progesterona u drugoj polovici ciklusa i da ti je to sada malo jasnije.


Puno hvala na objasnjenju.Inace, da, imam uredne cikluse, svakih 27-28 dana, nemam spotting, tako da mi je sada malo lakse. Vidjet cemo kakvi ce hormoni biti :Smile:  Jos jednom..HVALA  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## dani82

> Ako su ti ciklusi uredni, na svakih recimo 28 do 32 dana i ako uopce nemas spottinga, onda s velikom sigurnoscu mozes zakljuciti da imas sasvim normalne ovulacijske cikluse.


Nije mi jasno ovo sa spottingom iza m i ovulacijom... to nikad nisam čula.
Ja uvijek imam vrlo kratke stvari- 3 dana, ali onda još tri dana brljavim... i tako uvijek.

----------


## tigrical

razveselite me brzo, i ja sam vam depresivac!!! 

*innu* drži se! Najteži je prvi IVF jer svi polažemo najviše nade u njega. Drugi će biti pozitivan! Pusa i  :Love:

----------


## Aurora*

> Nije mi jasno ovo sa spottingom iza m i ovulacijom... to nikad nisam čula.
> Ja uvijek imam vrlo kratke stvari- 3 dana, ali onda još tri dana brljavim... i tako uvijek.


Iskreno i ja sam vec zaboravila moguce razloge za poslije menstruacijski spotting, ali koliko sam upamtila ni njega u pravilu ne bi trebalo biti, odnosno, ako je  onda i to moguce da ukazuje na neki poremecaj.

Ali, ako se ne varam, to stvarno ima manje veze s ovulacijom i mozda vise s endometrijem (ukazuje na nepotpuno ljustenje endometrije, ili na njegovu sporiju obnovu, moguce i na endometriozu ili nesto u tom smislu). Ja uvijek imam spotting i prije i poslije menstruacije. Ustanovila sam da predmenstruacijski spotting uspjesno mogu rijesiti s Utrogestanom, a za ovaj poslije menstruacijski zapravo vise i ne marim (endometrij mi je na uvijek UZ dobar, endometriozu nemam, a ostalo valjda nije ni toliko bitin...)

----------


## mare41

Aurora, mi smo ovih dana u 39+ tipkali o spottingu, i citirala sam izjave  dr R o tome, spotting je primjeren našem klubu, mislim da tu baš i ne (ili je više rijetkost)

----------


## cranky

> drage moje, samo da i ja iznesem svoje mišljenje, kratko ću, da je meni netko ponudio terapiju kod psihologa, neobaveznu, sigurna sam da bi pristala, iako ovaj dvosatni razgovor nije bio potpuno neugodan, zasmetala ne činjenica da moramo riješavati test u kojem se skup istih riječi ponavlja samo s drugim rasporedom, i nije mi baš jasno kako to mene, koja godinama pokušavam postati mama, može predstaviti kao podobnu ili nepodobnu da to i postanem uz mpo.


Ovo potpisujem od riječi do riječi  :Yes: 

Innu drži se  :Love:  nema mjesta depresiji  :Very Happy:

----------


## aenea

> ali JA nisam ti i JA nisam bila svjesna da mi treba pomoć dok mi netko nije crno na bjelo stavio ispred nosa - 100% ste depresivni!!!
> i ne, ja sebe ne zovem neplodna, ja sam MAMA NA ČEKANJU!


Tako je. Imaš pravo dobiti pomoć. Isto kao što bi meni trebala biti dana mogućnost da ne idem na savjetovanje pod prisilom. Mama na čekanju je i ona koja će pokušati začeti dijete bez pomoći medicine u prisustvu samo svog partnera, ali nju, za razliku od tebe i mene, nitko neće tjerati ni na kakvo psihiloško savjetovanje, a još manje testiranje. Svakako nam treba dati mogućnost za savjetovanje, tebi da ju, ako želiš - prihvatiš, meni da ju, ako želim -  odbijem. Jer, naravno - ti nisi ja, a ja nisam ti. Nikoga se, zbog jednostavne i prirodne želje da postane roditelj, ne bi smjelo *obvezivati* na psihološko savjetovanje. 

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/parov...-clanak-103038
_"Prema našim spoznajama, jedan od testova je skraćeni oblik testa MMPI za koji se u katalogu dijagnostičkih testova Psihološke komore kaže da "predstavlja empirijski utemeljen test za ispitivanje psihopatologije u odraslih"._
_– Nema potrebe za procjenama jer psihopatologija nije češća kod neplodnih parova nego kod ostale populacije – kaže Petra Thorn, savjetnica za neplodnost i suautorica Smjernica ESHRE na koje se pozivaju iz Rijeke.

_
_Krivac saborski odbor
Savjetovanje je, inače, važno za pacijente koji prolaze postupke potpomognute oplodnje. No dvije odredbe hrvatskog Zakona o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji ne podržavaju preporuke svjetskih, ali ni domaćih stručnjaka. Nije osigurana potpora tijekom postupka, što znači da se pacijenti, nakon neuspjeha, kad im je najteže, nemaju kome obratiti. Drugi problem je propisivanje obveznog savjetovanja. U Velikoj Britaniji se navodi da se obvezno savjetovanje može protumačiti kao zadiranje u osobna prava._
_– U Europi nema obveznog savjetovanja za sve pacijente, već samo za one koji idu na heterolognu oplodnju, odnosno oplodnju doniranim stanicama – nastavlja Petra Thorn, što potvrđuje i Vislava Velikonja Globelnik iz ljubljanske Sveučilišne klinike, psihijatrica specijalizirana za rad s neplodnim parovima._
_Inicijalno je takva praksa trebala biti i u Hrvatskoj – savjetovanje je prijedlogom Zakona bilo predviđeno za parove koji se koriste doniranim spolnim stanicama te se moraju upoznati s mogućim problemima roditeljstva djeteta koje nije biološki njihovo. Amandmanom Saborskog odbora za zdravstvo i socijalnu skrb, savjetovanje je postalo obvezno za sve parove. Iznenadno uvođenje obveznog savjetovališta, bez konzultiranja sa strukom, izazvalo je zbrku među psiholozima i psihijatrima. Praksa na terenu je neujednačena, govore pacijenti. Suprotno od riječkih, slučajevi su u kojima pacijenti u ordinaciji provedu 10-ak minuta smijući se s psihologom i psihijatarom zakonskoj odredbi. Ako nemaju uputnicu, "terapiju smijehom" plate dvjestotinjak kuna._
_Puhovski: Savjetovalište izjednačava potpomognutu oplodnju s pobačajem
– Zakon se mora poštovati – tvrdi predsjednik Psihološkog društva Hrvatske Josip Lopižić, ali navodi i brojne zamjerke:  – Već su mi se javljali kolege koji su dovedeni u neugodnu situaciju. Zakon je donesen bez konzultacija s bazom, isforsirano i nespretno. Smatra da treba pokrenuti javnu raspravu._
_Neka od pitanja koja treba postaviti su tko će to raditi – ta već imamo dovoljno posla._
_No nudi zapravo jednostavno rješenje: – U propisivanju treba slijediti primjere dobre prakse. Prema zakonu, savjetovališta provode magistar psihologije ili psihijatrije. Indikativno je da većina stručnjaka, psihologa i psihijatara, smatra da savjetovanja ne bi smjela biti obvezna. Ako ništa drugo, prisilom na savjetovanje u pitanje se dovodi unutrašnja motiviranost pa onda i uspješnost i otvorenost za pomoć._
_Obvezno savjetovalište oštro kritizira i Žarko Puhovski.
– Potpomognuta oplodnja je izjednačena s pobačajem. To su jedina dva postupka prije kojih se mora kod psihologa ili psihijatra, i to je skandalozno – kaže te slikovito nastavlja: – Nema smisla. Koja je razlika ako se ide u krevet ili se dijete začne uz posredovanje zdravstvene službe."_

----------


## Darkica

A mene to savjetovanje tek ceka...

----------


## lucija83

I mene čeka, a ja već imam moje IVF čudo ma poslala bi ih kvragu sve.

----------


## barbyRI

curke drzite mi fige za sutra!!! :Smile:

----------


## Magdalena1976

*barbyRI* mislim na tebe i šaljem ti pozitivne vibrice! Fige sam napravila i na stopalima!  :Smile: ))

----------


## barbyRI

:Love:

----------


## diabolica

> vratila se s KBC-a, sutra počinjem s klomifenom a 27.04. s 2 doze gonala...
> *dr. Vlastelića sl tjedan nema u Rijeci,* na folik. će mi biti docentica...


Draga, sretno!!!

----------


## diabolica

> ne sjećam se više na kojem sam katu bila smještena ,dali 4. ili 5. dok sam čekala da me prime za kiretažu nakon 2. spontanog .došla sam prva a otišla sam zadnja .prije mene se na klupi ispred ordinacije doktora Prodana izmjenilo jedno 15 trudnica.ja sam sjedila i ridala,ridala,ridala a doktor je svaki puta kad bi otvorio vrata ordinacije najprije mogao ugledao mene.
> 
> nije mu palo na pamet da išta poduzme .da pozove Kuljaničku,da me primi preko reda....
> umjesto toga ,znate šta je napravio???? Tražio je od mojeg muža da se udalji jer je ovo ipak ženski odjel.Moj muž je naravno otišao a pored mene je ostala sjediti trudnica sa SVOJIM MUŽEM !!Moj muž koji mi je bio užasno potreban u tim trenutcima nije smio ostati pored mene.ja sam nastavila bez srama ridati.Nisam se mogla zaustaviti a na kraju krajeva valda sam barem na to imala pravo.Na kraju sam primljena zadnja i smještena u sobu sa trudnicom.Nitko od psihologa nije došao do mene.


Stvarno katastrofa...i ja sam tako prošla, nakon spontanog sam završila u sobi sa trudnicom....nisam imala šta pričat sa njom!

----------


## diabolica

*BarbyRI* mislim na tebe i navijam da sve bude ok.

----------


## giga

Cure sorry što sam načela nešto što večini ne odgovara. Da sad ne objašnjavam sve , Vojvođanka je napisala točno onako kako ja razmišljam.
Očito sam suprotnog mišljenja od večine vas, ali mene je naučilo 13 godina borbe sa neplodnošču , 7 godina boravka u KBC na 13 IVF-a , 4 trudnoče bez da sam dočekala onaj najljepši dio ROĐENJE DJETETA, vanmaternične , kiretaže..... Nama ne treba psiholog mi smo si sami svoji psiholozi ali meni i MM je pasalo 2-satno druženje sa Kuljanićkom i taj meni ne bezveze test o kojem smo pričali još par dana, i  bili sretni da nam je i na taj način dokazano da smo jedno za drugo i ustrajni u želji za djetetom. 
A što se tiče petog kata punog beba to mi je dalo još veću snagu i uopće mi nije smetalo dapaće godilo mi je čuti plač malih slatkica i priču dvoje mladih tata koji su sjedili do nas u hodniku, čekali posjetu ženi i bebi i izmjenjivali svoja nova iskustva.
Još jednom sorry , svi smo mi različiti mene ovo veseli i podiže i gura ka cilju.

----------


## cranky

*Barby* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Giga*  :Love:

----------


## mare41

giga, zaista se nemaš razloga ispričavati zbog drugačijeg mišljenja, ni niko drugi, sigurno svatko od nas povremeno osjeti potrebu za razgovorom s psihologom, pogotovo neki kojima bi se nakon tragedija ili padova ili stresova u MPO-u trebala ponuditi pomoć, jer kad je najviše trebaš ne znaš kome bi se i kako obratio, a psiholozi su neophodno potrebni. Ja razmišljam o psihologu da mi pomogne s Izlaznom strategijom jer ne vjerujem da ću moći sama. Jedini razlog zašto je većina nas protiv psihološkog savjetovanje je to što je zakonski nametnuto i obavezno, a ne dobrovoljno. Izrazito je ponižavajuće i diskriminirajuće da se vrši obavezno savjetovanje za liječenje bolesti kao što je neplodnost, (i kad samo želiš biti roditelj), a kod bilo kakvih drugih bolesti se to ne traži. Vjerujem da se ni psihozi ne snalaze u njima novom području MPO-a. Ispričavam se na upadu na vaš pdf.

----------


## tigrical

> giga, zaista se nemaš razloga ispričavati zbog drugačijeg mišljenja, ni niko drugi, sigurno svatko od nas povremeno osjeti potrebu za razgovorom s psihologom, pogotovo neki kojima bi se nakon tragedija ili padova ili stresova u MPO-u trebala ponuditi pomoć, jer kad je najviše trebaš ne znaš kome bi se i kako obratio, a psiholozi su neophodno potrebni. Ja razmišljam o psihologu da mi pomogne s Izlaznom strategijom jer ne vjerujem da ću moći sama. Jedini razlog zašto je većina nas protiv psihološkog savjetovanje je to što je zakonski nametnuto i obavezno, a ne dobrovoljno. Izrazito je ponižavajuće i diskriminirajuće da se vrši obavezno savjetovanje za liječenje bolesti kao što je neplodnost, (i kad samo želiš biti roditelj), a kod bilo kakvih drugih bolesti se to ne traži. Vjerujem da se ni psihozi ne snalaze u njima novom području MPO-a. Ispričavam se na upadu na vaš pdf.


Potpisujem s debelim *x!*

Draga, nije to naš pdf i ovo nije upad, dapače, drage nam suborke su uvijek dobrodošle!

----------


## tigrical

*innu, barbyRI* kako je?

----------


## tigrical

Mislila sam na *vojvođanku* i *barbyRI*.
i*nnu*  :Love: nije da ne mislim na tebe, ali vojvođanka danas starta

----------


## mare157

*skandy* užasno je što si to prošla. Zaista ne ponovilo se nikome. Moje se iskustvo ne može mjeriti s tvojim, ali mene je moja gine naručila da dođem po uputnicu za Rijeku za prve konzultacije iza 5 sati tj, u vrijeme kad njoj dolaze trudnice na uzv. Čekala sam 15 min da joj sestra da moje nalaze da bi napisala uputnicu, a cure su se oko mene gurale trbusima, pričale kako se neke nisu ni nadale da su trudne, nisu planirale, nekima nije odgovarao tajming jer imaju problema na poslu i tako. Kad sam izašla, jednostavno sam počela plakati i dok sam stigla mužu u auto ridala sam kao djete. Dva sata se nisam mogla smiriti.
Kada sam slijedeći put išla kod nje otvoreno sam joj rekla šta se dogodilo i molila je da se to ne ponovi jer ću završiti na psihijatriji.
Poslušala me i još se izvinula. Nikad više nisam došla u "trudničko vrijeme".

A vezano za savjetovanja, pravno mi je bilo čista sprdačina, ali moram priznati da mi psihološko nije bilo problem. I ja i MM spadamo u grupu kojoj je bilo ugodno, Kuljanička je prva liga i rekla je da joj se možemo obratiti kad god, zajedno ili pojedinačno i vezano za bilo šta, ne samo mpo.
Međutim i ja sam mišljenja da je apsolutno diskriminirajuće. Neka uvedu psihološko testiranje za oboljele od raka, prije propisivanja kemoterapije. Kao, ako ste psihički stabilni ćemo vas liječiti, ako niste, nećemo!
Ja sam za to da se uvede psihološko testiranje za sve saborske zastupnike i ministre i ostalu svitu. I naravno, da se rezultati javno objave.

----------


## loks

barbyRI želim sreću do neba!

----------


## Vojvođanka

> *skandy* hijatriji.
> 
> Ja sam za to da se uvede psihološko testiranje za sve saborske zastupnike i ministre i ostalu svitu. I naravno, da se rezultati javno objave.


 *ovo debelo potpisujem*  :Smile: 

ja sam ležala 5 dana u sobi s trudnicama nakon spontanog i 5 dana plakala, i bilo mi je teško sjediti s trudnicama u čekaonici kod ginićke.......... ALI VIŠE NIJE......jednostavno sam odlučila iskoristiti svaku situaciju u životu da nešto naučim......ako sam u blizini trudnice započenem razgovor, pitam je i upijam sve što mi govori ....jer jednog dana će mi možda njeno iskustvo pomoći.......a da kojim slučajem opet doživim spontani sigurno bi se vratila na početak priče.... ali bi se i brže vratila na pravi put, ne bi prošle godine.....iskustvo me čini pametnijom  :Smile: 

počela s klomifenima - sklanjajte mi se s puta!!!!!!! jadan MM  :Smile:

----------


## Vojvođanka

barbyRy šta ima inovoga?

----------


## barbyRI

cure da vam samo javim,zurim sa dragim kod dr...
tek sad ih dobila,nisu se javljali.
2 nisu uspjeli odmrznut,jednu jesu i da je kao bila kavalitetna ali se jutros stala razvijat...glas  mi tako podrhtavao da sam jedva rekla doviđenja biologici.uzas,bas se bjedno osjecam iako sam sumnjala da nece bit nis od toga.zvala samiru moram u ponedjeljak doc na razgovor kod vlastelica...to bi bilo to...
pusa,zurim sad,javim se popodne...

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Barby* žao mi je  :Love: 
*Vojvođanka* sretno ti bilo  :Smile: 
*Tigrical* puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe
*Innu* drži se, glavu gore! 
*Darkica* ja slabo kopčam, tek sad sam skužila da smo nas dvije +- tu negdje sa dijagnozom + napretkom. Šta ti je dr. dao, koje preglede. Može i na PP
*Dani82* i sve ostale curke  :Heart:  za vas....super je što nas ima toliko.

I na kraju, opet ja sa svojim biser pitanjima : Čemu mjerenje sedimentacije krvi i zašto 2-3 dana prije M? Meni je M postala totalno neuredna, od 25 do 31 dan, pa se sad pitam kako da trefim baš dva dana prije M? Ako idem u ponedjeljak, a M mi dođe tek u petak, hoće li nalaz biti svejedno OK? Ili ako idem u ponedjeljak i dobijem isti dan, hoće li tada bit OK? Čemu ta sedimentacija????

----------


## GIZMOS

a jooo BarbiRi, baš mi je žao, cjela ta tvoja situacija ovaj mjesec...hrabro naprijed i izbori se za novi postupak što prije  :Heart:

----------


## tigrical

> a jooo BarbiRi, baš mi je žao, cjela ta tvoja situacija ovaj mjesec...hrabro naprijed i izbori se za novi postupak što prije


 :Love:

----------


## Vojvođanka

barbyry

----------


## Vojvođanka

htjela sam napisati da mi je žao što se ovaj mjesec tako završio za tebe BarbyRy

----------


## sali

BarbyRI baš mi je žao, pratila sam tvoju priču i nadala se pozitivnom rezultatu. 
Hrabro naprijed i želim ti da čim prije kreneš u novi postupak

Tigrical ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnji tranfer
Vojvođanka sretno u  postupku
Svim ostalim curama šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve što vam treba.

----------


## sara38

*BarbyRI*kisss. :Heart: 
*Tigricel* za sutra ujutro  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap: 
Svim drugim curama velika pusa, a posebno *Innu*  :Heart:

----------


## diabolica

*BarbyRI*  :Love:  žao mi je jako. 

Cure, hoće li mi se više itko pridružiti?????...stvarno sam Pale sam na svijetu....to su tako poražavajući podaci za MPO općenito....samo nas 2 od početka godine je stvarno malo.....statistika nam je očajna :Rolling Eyes: !

*tigrical* sretno sutra, mislim cijelo vrijeme na tebe :Very Happy: 
*vojvođanka* mislim i vibram za tebe :Very Happy:

----------


## sara38

*Diabolice*, pa mi se pratimo. Da bog da te ja pratila u trudnoći. Za tebe i tvoju mrvu  :Heart:

----------


## cranky

*BarbyRi* baš mi je žao  :Love: 

*Vojvođanka*  :Wink:  ja preživjela klomiće (i MNS) sad je na tebe red.

*Tigrical* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~x100000000 za sutra

Evo mene nakon uzv-a. Folikulići fino rastu, ima ih 6 većih, pa ćemo vidjet šta će dozrijet. Endo mi je za sad 6mm (10dc), ali tako mi je i prošli put bio pa je na kraju bio trolinijski  :Klap:  u nedjelju opet na uzv, vjerojatno onda i štoperica pa akcija u ponedjeljak.

Puse svima

----------


## dani82

Koliko nas ima u zadnje vrijeme gotovo ni ne stignem pohvatati sve....

*BarbyRi* žao mi je što nije uspjelo... to je nažalost realnost ovog zakona, ma da koliko god bile toga svjesne nada je uvijek tu.... drži se.
*Tigrica*l šaljem ti puno sretnih vibrica za sutra !
*Vojvođanka* želim ti dobar start koji će završiti jednom malom slatkom bebolinom  :Smile: 
*Cranky* di si nam ti, kako je prošla folikulometrija danas?? Kada je aih??
*Innu* draga nadam se da nam se držiš  :Kiss: 
*Diabolica* nadam se da će ti se ubrzo pridužiti što više nas... evo sada se ponovno situacija nekako zahuktala pa se nadam da će biti puuuuno velikih ß.

Svim curama  :Kiss:

----------


## tigrical

bravo *cranky* 6 je lijepa brojka!

----------


## dani82

*Cranky* pretekla si me u postu  :Smile:  ... super vijesti, nekako mi se čini da bi mogla biti treća sreća!

----------


## cranky

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## sara38

*Cranky* bravo za tebe. Velika pusa. Onda u poned. ni tebi nema dr. Vlaste?

----------


## Aurora*

> cure da vam samo javim,zurim sa dragim kod dr...
> tek sad ih dobila,nisu se javljali.
> 2 nisu uspjeli odmrznut,jednu jesu i da je kao bila kavalitetna ali se jutros stala razvijat...glas  mi tako podrhtavao da sam jedva rekla doviđenja biologici.uzas,*bas se bjedno osjecam iako sam sumnjala da nece bit nis od toga*.zvala samiru moram u ponedjeljak doc na razgovor kod vlastelica...to bi bilo to...
> pusa,zurim sad,javim se popodne...


Jako dobro mi je poznat taj osjecaj, jer isto sam prozivljavala kada smo saznali da nece nista biti od naseg FETa.  :Sad: 

Iako se tada radilo o odmrzavanja embrija, a ne jajnih stanica, koje je daleko uspjesnije od ovog drugog, znala sam da su u Rijeci tek bili poceli s time i bojala sam se da zbog neiskustva taj postupak nece biti uspjesan. 

Sada kada iz vlastitog iskustva znam koliko nade se polaze u kriotransfer, bez obzira na svijest o njegovoj uspjesnosti i koliko boli kada do njega ne dodje, ne mogu u miru da gledam kako nas jedan Milinovic i njegovo Zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji unistava uvjeravajuci nas da je ogranicenje oplodnje na samo 3 jajne stanice i zamrzavanje preostalih jajnih stanica dobro rijesenje. To je katastrofalna odredba zakona i to se mora promijeniti!

----------


## okidoki

barbyRI  baš mi je žao..gore glavu
- 21.4 bila na punkciji, od tri stanice jedna dobra ali se ispostavilo da je toliko loša da se nije uspjela oploditi - danas dobila odgovor. Idem u petak na dogovor kod docentice, za sad sam predviđena za 7.mjesec nadam     se da će biti prije...
crancky...ti znaš kakva sam  ja sa pisanjem, evo potrudila sam se

----------


## cranky

> *Cranky* bravo za tebe. Velika pusa. Onda u poned. ni tebi nema dr. Vlaste?


 Nemam pojma, nije mi niš rekao. A jesam ja dobro vidjela da je Barbz rekla da ide kod njega u ponedjeljak na razgovor?? Ma... tko god samo nek mu ruka bude sretna  :Wink: 



> barbyRI baš mi je žao..gore glavu
> - 21.4 bila na punkciji, od tri stanice jedna dobra ali se ispostavilo da je toliko loša da se nije uspjela oploditi - danas dobila odgovor. Idem u petak na dogovor kod docentice, za sad sam predviđena za 7.mjesec nadam se da će biti prije...
> crancky...ti znaš kakva sam ja sa pisanjem, evo potrudila sam se


 :Love:  doć će brzo 7. mjesec
Tako i treba, moraš pisat, lakše će ti bit, vidjet ćeš  :Wink:

----------


## cranky

> ... ne mogu u miru da gledam kako nas jedan Milinovic i njegovo Zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji unistava uvjeravajuci nas da je ogranicenje oplodnje na samo 3 jajne stanice i zamrzavanje preostalih jajnih stanica dobro rijesenje. *To je katastrofalna odredba zakona i to se mora promijeniti*!


*X*

----------


## loks

skandy pročitala sam tvoju priču i razmijem te skroz. prošla sam isto kad sam radila hsg
barbyRI žao mi je 
cranky želim ti sreću dalje
okidoki nadam se da će ti vrijeme brzo proći
sumskovoce očisti inbox
Aurora imš pp
diabolica evo ja sam odlučila, pridružit ću ti se tamo negdi krajem 6.  :Smile: 
vojvođanka puno sreće
igolinica di si ti?
i svim ostalima pusaaaa

----------


## Sumskovoce

Inbox čist....

----------


## loks

sumskovoce tvoj inbox ne želi primati moje poruke  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## dani82

Evo mene od mog soc.gin. Napokon dobila nalaz papa testa koji sam radila u 11. mjesecu  :Rolling Eyes:  - uredan i nalaze briseva koje sam radila samoinicijativno - također uredni  :Very Happy: , dobila sve uputnice i recepte za klomifene i utriće i sada čekam stvari i startam  :Klap: .
Pozz!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Loks, ni ja tebi ne mogu poslat PP, kaže inbox ti je pun. Probaj ti neke izbrisati  :Smile: 
Dani - super vijesti, ovaj put će bit uspješno, vidjet ćeš
Za sve ostale naše drage suborke, puno pusa i dobrih vibri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~

----------


## Vojvođanka

*dani82* jeee..... sad ćeš samo što nisi....
*crancy* bravo za 6 folikula i to s klomifenima!!!
*tigrical* da sutra sve prođe uredu i da se vratiš trudna u HR  :Smile: 
*okidoki 

*ja sam naručena u ut. kod Vlastelića a sestra Mira je komentirala da njega nema cijeli tj. .... boo... možda je u pon još tamo

----------


## Magdalena1976

Svima šaljem poljupce! :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 
BarbyRi žao mi je, glavu gore i u nove pobjede!

----------


## Igolina1

barby žao mi je... :Love: 
nadam se da će ti slijedeći postupak biti uspješan!

loks draga mi smo dogovorili još jedan pokušaj kriotransfera u 5. mj, a slijedeći stimulirani je dogovoren za 7. mj. možda te i stignem pa budemo zajedno trbušaste
 :Klap:

----------


## barbyRI

kad sam zvala lab danas,biologica mi je rekla da se javim na humanu za daljnji dogovor za dr vlastelicem i ja odmah zvala kazu da je jos ponedjeljak jos tamo i da dodjem.
danas se cijelo popodne tako lose osjecam,zanosi me stalno,vrti mi se i ide mi na povracanje,sve me strah da mi je to od mojih stvari sta toliko vec mi kasne,ipak se to sve skuplja u meni a nikako van...

----------


## diabolica

*dani82* bravo za tebe, vidjet ćeš ovaj put će biti dobitno
*tigrical* još malo vibrica ~~~~~~~za sutra i obavezno nam jevi makar preko poruke javi sari da nas obavijesti kako je prošlo
cure moje drage: *loks, sara, sumskovoce, vojvođanka, vita, innu, okidoki, cranky, igolina, barbyRI, Magdalena, Mare, Skandy, GIZMOS, Aurora* i nadam se da nisam nikoga izostavila ako jesam nek se sam doda na listu, ja *VJERUJEM* u sve vas, velike ste žene borci i jedva čekam da mi se pridružite! Šaljem vam bezbroj poljubaca  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: i iskren zagrljaj  :Love:  podrške jer sad nakon određenog vremena vidim kakav sam pakao prošla, od psihološkog savjetovanja do pikanja i iščekivanja, a to mogu samo velike *HRABRICE* poput vas. Zbog toga ste posebne!

----------


## diabolica

*Aurora** prvotno napisa  
... ne mogu u miru da gledam kako nas jedan Milinovic i njegovo Zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji unistava uvjeravajuci nas da je ogranicenje oplodnje na samo 3 jajne stanice i zamrzavanje preostalih jajnih stanica dobro rijesenje. *To je katastrofalna odredba zakona i to se mora promijeniti*!


O kako ovo i ja debelo potpisujem!

----------


## barbyRI

tigrical sretno sutra!!!!!!!! da ti ovaj sedmi put bude i zadnji!

----------


## tigrical

Hvala vam, drage moje, prava ste podrška!

*diabolica* čim dođem doma napisat ću situaciju na forumu (ako mi MM dozvoli, on je prva dva dana sav prestrašen i ne dozvoljava mi puno kretanja) ili ću ti poslati SMS
*barbyRI* kad sve zbrojim ovo je 10-ti postupak!!!!

Puse svima!

----------


## barbyRI

> Hvala vam, drage moje, prava ste podrška!
> 
> *diabolica* čim dođem doma napisat ću situaciju na forumu (ako mi MM dozvoli, on je prva dva dana sav prestrašen i ne dozvoljava mi puno kretanja) ili ću ti poslati SMS
> *barbyRI* kad sve zbrojim ovo je 10-ti postupak!!!!
> 
> Puse svima!


a deseti? gledala sam tvoj potpis...svejedno koji je samo da je zadnji...

----------


## innu

*okidoki,**barbyri*, žao mi je :Love: 
*tigrical,* ma sve znaš~~~~~
*cranky*, dobro si ti to izreagirala, da 6, super!!!
*sara38,* možda, ali samo možda se vidimo u 6mj! :Heart: 
*dani82,* sve si riješila, pa makar i samoinicijativno, sad bar mirna krećeš!!
*vojvođanka* :Wink: 
*giga*, šta bi mi da sve imamo isto mišljenje, umrle od dosade, ovako se malo prodiskutiramo i dobro nam je!
*sumskovoće,* sedimentaciju moraš mjerit, da ne bi bilo kakve upale, ja isto imam neredovite cikluse, pa sam si otprilike izračunala, i ništa ti to ne mijenja nalaz!*
diabolica,* čekaj nas, stižemo i mi ubrzo.....
ajme, koliko vas ima, svima vam želim svu sreću!!!!! :Kiss:  :Love:

----------


## tigrical

Evo me i baš sam žalosna. Od 9 js, 8 je bilo zrelih, a samo 2 su se oplodile, obje su mi vraćene. Sad ono grozno čekanje...

Pusa svima!

----------


## Vojvođanka

*Tigrical* glavu gore - ne misli na ono što nemaš već na ono što imaš - a to su dvije male mrvice koje trebaju svoju mamu da vjeruje u uspijeh!!!
pusa think pink!!!!

----------


## Ameli

draga tigrical znam kako ti je, jer kad imaš tako lijepi broj js nadaš se i vjeruješ da će ih se puno oploditi i da ćeš imati nešto i za zamrznuti. ali ipak trebaš biti zadovoljna jer došla si do transfera i u trbušiću imaš dvije slatke mrvice i ja navijam iz petnih žila da su to one prave. zato glavu gore i mazi svoje mrvice da se udobno smjeste jer nema mrdanja narednih 9 mjeseci.  :Love: 
svim curama u postupcima želim od  :Heart:  puno sreće!
pozdrav i pusač!

----------


## innu

*tigrical*, nadam se da će te baš te dvije na kraju i iznenadit, bravo za njih i za to što su se izborile da budu tamo gdje im je i mjesto!!!Zapravo je sad baš onaj najgori dio, čekanje, i nadam se da će ti to proći čim prije!

----------


## pak

tigrical, od srca ti želim da se mrvice prime i da ovo budno zadnje iščekivanje

----------


## tigrical

Cure  :Heart:

----------


## dani82

*tigricel* ne biti tužna  :Smile:  sada čujav te dvije najsnažnije mrvice da se čim čvršće prime za svoju mamicu i da nam za 14 dana objaviš lijepu betu  :Kiss:

----------


## tigrical

Transfer je ovaj put bio bolan. Obično mi dr. malo pomakne maternicu i uvede kateter, ovaj put nikako...trajalo je dosta dugo, dr. se mučio, a ja i MM u komi. I dosta je bolilo, ustvari onako neugodan osjećaj to pomicanje maternice, a to radi s nekim kliještima  :Shock:

----------


## barbyRI

*tigrical* samo strpljenja i cuvaj svoje mrvice,odmaraj!!!!! ovo cekanje je stvarno najgore...

----------


## loks

tigrical draga sretnooo do neba!

----------


## dani82

Zašto pomiče  maternicu (vjerojatno to svi rade ali ja nisam nišat osjetila)??

----------


## loks

> Zašto pomiče  maternicu (vjerojatno to svi rade ali ja nisam nišat osjetila)??


 ovo i mene zanima????

----------


## Vojvođanka

pomiče maternicu s klještima  :Shock:  - već me boli

----------


## tigrical

Ma, naravno da ne rade svima. Meni je grlić-ušće maternice malo u krivo, pa je pomakne da kateter uđe ravno. Kateter s kojim nam unose naše mrvice je tako tanak, osjetljiv i savitljiv da ne može dr. nabadat po ulazu u maternicu, nego pomakne s tim kliještima-štipaljkama i stavi kateter, ali danas nikako, uf!

----------


## diabolica

> Evo me i baš sam žalosna. Od 9 js, 8 je bilo zrelih, a samo 2 su se oplodile, obje su mi vraćene. Sad ono grozno čekanje...
> 
> Pusa svima!


Helooo, nemoj biti tužna, znaš za moj slučaj, ja sam imala od 4 folikula samo 2 js i uspjelo je....zato glavu gore...kvantiteta ne znači kvalitetu hehehe.....nikad ne znaš...baš kad se najmanje nadaš i kad najmanje daješ šansu, dogodi se čudo! Ja vjerujem u anđele!

----------


## cranky

*Tigrical*  :Love:  nemoj biti tužna. Mrvice su u tebi i samo što se nisu ČVRSTO primile. Vidjet ćeš ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Drage moje hvala vam svima na vibricama. Da 6 ih raste, ali tako mi je i prije bilo pa su onda 2 bile kao zrele za pucanje (to nitko ne zna šta je na kraju bilo, jer se uzv nakon aih-a ne radi). Ma nek opet budu 2 zrele ja zadovoljna, vidjet ću sutra.

Joooj ne znam više kome treba za šta zato vam svima skupa vibram do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vita22

*Tigrice* naša nemoj se bedirati biti će od ovih 2 biti prave naše riječke bebice nakon diabolice,*Barby* žao mi je bit će sve ok........*Crancky,Vojvođanka* sretno i da se napokon nešto pokrene na kbc-u,sve moje da nekog ne zaboravim  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  *Giga* svaka čast na toliko strpljenja i hrabrosti mislim da dijelimo isto mišljenje..... :Heart:

----------


## Magdalena1976

Tigrical primit će se ovaj put! Neka bude ovo tvoja dobitna kombinacija! Budi opuštena(znam da je to jako teško), pozitivna i stavi te ružičaste naočale na svoj nosić! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Mislim na sve vas! :Heart:

----------


## Igolina1

Tigrica punooooo sreće!!!!

----------


## Darkica

:Heart: Tigrica :Heart:

----------


## GIZMOS

Dobro jutro cure! Da li netko slučajno zna gdje se u Puli radi beta hcg preko uputnice (piše mi opča bolnica pula, li ne znam da li je to u mornaričkoj ili ovoj druoj bolnici)?
Koliko se čeka nalaz? Da li rade betu u poliklinici Sunce i koliko se tamo čeka?

Ja sam zvala privatni lab u Poreču, oni uzimaju krv ali je šalju za Zagreb ali to navodno nije dobro zbog transporta i čeka se dva do tri dana, rezultate šalju mailom. U drugi laboratorij nisam zvala, ali pretpostavljam da je isti slučaj samo što krv šalju za Pulu i nalaz se isto čeka vjerojatno par dana...(a toliko strpljiva nisam).

----------


## pak

GIZMOS probaj pitati u poliklinici Ars Medica u Puli tamo i hormone dobiješ isti dan ,meni su poslali faxom već popodne.Što se tiče OB mojoj prijateljici je dr. napisao hitno na uputnici i rezultat je dobila isti dan poslije 1 sat. Prije je to bila ona zgrada kada dolaziš u bolnicu odmah uz cestu sa desne strane po stepenicama se išlo gore, prije skretanja za rodilište odmah na uglu.
Ma u svakom slučaju na porti znaju.Kada ideš vaditi?
~~~~~~~~~~ za ogromnu brojku na rezultatu! :Heart:

----------


## GIZMOS

Hvala ti Pak! To je onda ona zgrada ispod ginekologije di se vade i hormoni. I meni je napisala hitno na uputnicu ali mi sestra nije znala reči gdje se to radi, u kojoj bolnici. 29.04. bi trebala vaditi, ali možda odem sutra, trebalo bi se viditi već ako je nešto, mada je test bio negativan na 8dnt (to samo meni može past na pamet, ali i tada sam ga napravila...). Sad ću probat naći na webu gdje je ta ars medica

----------


## pak

Mislim da je 8 dan ipak malo prerao za test, držim fige za lijepe vijesti !

----------


## lucija83

Ja sam danas isla zapaliti svijecu za sve vas na Trsat iako nisam veliki vjernik, tako sam napravila za sebe i Diabolicu i nadam se da ce vam uspjeti kao i nama puno srece cure moje drage mislim na vas puno. Drz te mi se.

----------


## tigrical

*GIZMOS* jako sam nestrpljiva za tvoju betu

*lucija83*

----------


## Darkica

Pozdrav svima! :Heart: 
Pitanje...MM i ja trebamo raditi sve one krvne pretrage prije nego ulazimo u postupak )odredjivanje krvne grupe, Rh faktor, HIV 1 i 2....). Jel' OK ako i MM i meni uputnice za to da nasa doktorica opce prakse?Ili je to OK za MM, ali moju treba u svakom slucaju uvijek dati moja ginicka? :Wink: 
Hvala.

----------


## cranky

*Gizmos* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Lucija83 hvala*  :Love:  :Heart: 

Evo mene s uzv-a. Spičili mi štopericu i sutra akcija.

E sad, koja glupost, povećao mi je dozu klomića ovaj put sa 2 na 3 dnevno. Prije sam imala po 2 vodeća folikula sad imam 1  :Rolling Eyes:  to sam mogla i bez klomića. Bez veze. Imam brdo folikulića na obje strane, ali samo 1 kako treba. Ok, toliko mi i treba za AIH, ali mi je muka što sam se kljukala s tim glupim klomićima bez veze.

----------


## cranky

Darkica mislim da nije bed ako ti da dr opće prakse, ali ne znam da li ti ona može napisat šifru N97 da ne plaćaš to. Ako da, onda mislim da može i s njenom uputnicom.

----------


## Darkica

Cranky, bas sam bacila oko na uputnice. Pod onim 'U cijelosti pokriva obvezno zdravstveno osiguranje' sifra je 69, ali uputna dijagnoza mi je sifra N98.
Zar ne idu N97 i N98 obje pod sterilitet, probleme u trudnoci, potpomognuta...?
Sada se vec gubim i u siframa :Laughing: 
Anyway, thanks, cranky :Wink:

----------


## dani82

*Gizmos* mislim da ti je 8dšt ipak malo prerano za test, ali da bi ti se sutra ß već trebala vidjeti (je li to bio transfer nakon 5 dana?)... sve u svemu želi ti sreću i držim fige!

*Darkica* meni je moj dr opće prakse davao neke uputnice, čak štoviše gin mi za hiv i hepatitis i krvnu grupu i rh faktor nije ni želio  davat.... što se tiče šfre nije ni bitno, bitno je da šifra piše ispod "U cijelosti pokriva obvezno zdravstveno osiguranje"

*Cranky* moja, ma samo neka taj jedan vodeći folikul ima u sebi dobitnu js!!

----------


## GIZMOS

Ja sam ipak danas ponovila test da ne idem sutra bezveze za Pulu i negativan je  :Crying or Very sad:  . Nastavljam s utrogestanima do "službene bete" koju ću ipak napraviti 29.04. da zaokružim ovaj postupak i da krenem dalje s planovima...

Vama želim više sreče nego što sam je ja imala, posebno tigrical koja je trenutno u čekanju bete, kojoj se divim na hrabrosti, ustrajnosti, pozitivnoj energiji koju odašilje usprkos velikom broju postupaka i iskreno se nadam da će joj/ti ovaj postupak biti ujedno posljednji i da će uskoro u naručju imati svog smotuljka...

Svima ostalima, da što prije dđu do svojih anđela  :Saint:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Pa koji ti je dan od transfera mislim možda je još rano za test?

----------


## tigrical

> Ja sam ipak danas ponovila test da ne idem sutra bezveze za Pulu i negativan je  . Nastavljam s utrogestanima do "službene bete" koju ću ipak napraviti 29.04. da zaokružim ovaj postupak i da krenem dalje s planovima...
> 
> Vama želim više sreče nego što sam je ja imala, posebno tigrical koja je trenutno u čekanju bete, kojoj se divim na hrabrosti, ustrajnosti, pozitivnoj energiji koju odašilje usprkos velikom broju postupaka i iskreno se nadam da će joj/ti ovaj postupak biti ujedno posljednji i da će uskoro u naručju imati svog smotuljka...
> 
> Svima ostalima, da što prije dđu do svojih anđela


Draga *GIZMOS* hvala ti, ali nisam ja ništa drugačija od drugih. Ne želim nikome moj staž, ali vjeruj mi svaka od vas bi bila jednako hrabra i ustrajna, jer moramo dalje, jer nas tjera nada da je sljedeći postupak baš taj! Dođi nam na riječku kavicu, pa ćeš vidjet kako pršti pozitivna energija.... Kiss i držim fige da još nije sve gotovo!

----------


## cranky

*Darkica* stavarno ne znam, meni uvijek napišu N97 i nisam do sad platila ništa.
*Dani* moja i ja se nadam  :Klap:  šaljem ti milijun ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoj novi početak
*Gizmos* žao mi je  :Love:  , ali nije još sve izgubljeno, možda je prerano 




> , posebno tigrical koja je trenutno u čekanju bete, kojoj se divim na hrabrosti, ustrajnosti, pozitivnoj energiji koju odašilje usprkos velikom broju postupaka i iskreno se nadam da će joj/ti ovaj postupak biti ujedno posljednji i da će uskoro u naručju imati svog smotuljka...


Od riječi do riječi *X*

----------


## Aurora*

> Pozdrav svima!
> Pitanje...MM i ja trebamo raditi sve one krvne pretrage prije nego ulazimo u postupak )odredjivanje krvne grupe, Rh faktor, HIV 1 i 2....). Jel' OK ako i MM i meni uputnice za to da nasa doktorica opce prakse?Ili je to OK za MM, ali moju treba u svakom slucaju uvijek dati moja ginicka?
> Hvala.


Te uputnice i tebi bez problema moze dati doktorica opce prakse. Zapravo, uopce nije vazno od koga dobijes uputnicu, vazno je da ti je bilo dr. opce prakse, bilo tvoj ginekolog zele dati. Hocu reci, problem s uputnicama je samo onda kada je netko od doktora ne zeli napisati. 





> Cranky, bas sam bacila oko na uputnice. Pod onim 'U cijelosti pokriva obvezno zdravstveno osiguranje' sifra je 69, ali uputna dijagnoza mi je sifra N98.
> Zar ne idu N97 i N98 obje pod sterilitet, probleme u trudnoci, potpomognuta...?
> Sada se vec gubim i u siframa


Sifra 69 je sifra oslobadjanja od doplate, a sifra N98 je sifra dijagnoze. Znaci, to su dvije potpuno razlicite sifre. I, u biti, vaznija je ova prva sifra koja se upisuje pod "U cijelosti pokriva obvezno zdravstveno osiguranje", jer ce ti bez nje traziti placanje participacije (osim ako nemas dopunsko zdravstveno osiguranje) cak i ako imas napisanu odgovarajucu sifru dijagnoze.

----------


## cranky

> Sifra 69 je sifra oslobadjanja od doplate, a sifra N98 je sifra dijagnoze. Znaci, to su dvije potpuno razlicite sifre. I, u biti, vaznija je ova prva sifra koja se upisuje pod "U cijelosti pokriva obvezno zdravstveno osiguranje", jer ce ti bez nje traziti placanje participacije (osim ako nemas dopunsko zdravstveno osiguranje) cak i ako imas napisanu odgovarajucu sifru dijagnoze.


Šta nije članak 69 po kojem su neke dijagnoze (N97, N98...) oslobođene od plaćanja?

----------


## Aurora*

> Šta nije članak 69 po kojem su neke dijagnoze (N97, N98...) oslobođene od plaćanja?


Ne, to nije clanak nego bas _Šifra za ostvarivanje zdravstvene  zaštite koje u cjelosti  pokriva obvezno zdravstveno osiguranje.

_1.1.2009. je stupio na snagu novi Zakon o obveznom zdravstvenom osiguranju
i u biti je s tim zakonom promjenjen dotadasnji Clanak 15 u kojem je bilo izricito navedeno da iz obveznog zdravstvenog osiguranja Zavod osigurava placanje zdravstvenih usluga u cijelosti, izmedju ostalog i za   _preventivnu i kurativnu zdravstvenu zaštitu žena u svezi s planiranjem obitelj.

_U tom novom zakonu smo vec tada prvi put bili zakinuti tako sto su ono _"u svezi s planiranjem obitelji"_ jednostavno brisali i ostavili tek dio koji se odnosi na _zdravstvenu zaštitu žena u svezi s praćenjem trudnoće i poroda_ sto se po novom nalazi u Clanku 16. 

S promjenom Zakona o obveznom zdravstvenom osiguranju promjenili su se i prije spomenute sifre za oslobadjanje od doplate: dotadasnju sifru 97  koja je obuhvacala i dio o planiranju obitelji promjenili su u sadasnju sifru 69. 

S tom promjenom je bilo jasno da se ta sifra vise ne moze koristi i za planiranje obitelji i ispocetka su nam svima koji su isli na potpomognutu govorili da nam nuzno treba dopunsko osiguranje, kako ne bi morali doplacivati sve u vezi toga. Tada sam i ja navrat-nanos uzela DZO. Medjutim ubrzo su to kao promjenili i znam da je postojao neki interni dopis, kojeg je dobila i moja doktorica opce prakse, u kojem su kao ponovo dodali u sifru 69 i dio o planiranju obitelji. Od tada meni moja doktorica na sve uputnice vezane uz dijagnozu sterilitet, N97, pise i sifru oslobadjanja 69. Ali, ako bilo tko pogleda sluzbeni sifrarnik kojeg sam linkala na pocetku u njemu se vidi da nikada zapravo nije dopunjeno da se ta sifra osim na _Zdravstvena zaštita žena u svezi s praćenjem trudnoće i poroda_ odnosi i na planiranje obitelji. Jednako tako, toga nema ni u Zakonu. I zato ja mislim da naprosto nemamo nista sluzbeno cime bi mogli mahati da smo i dalje oslobodjeni placanja participacije kada se radi o dijagnozi N97 (sterilitet)...

Stoga me i ne cudi da Darkici na uputnici pise dijagnoza N98 koja mislim da oznacava komplikacije u trudnoci, a ne N97...

Nisam znala krace napisati, ali ako se nekome bas ne da proucavati i razmisljati o tome ukratko mogu sazeti: nema vise zakonske osnove po kojoj bi u postupku planiranja obitelji (citaj lijecenju neplodnosti) bili oslobodjeni od placanja participacije!

----------


## Darkica

Thanks svima! Inace, surfala sam i pronasla i sluzbene nazive koji idu pod tim dijagnozama: N97-sterilitas feminae, a N98 complicationes fertilisationis artificialis.
Jos jednom, hvala, curke! :Heart:

----------


## cranky

Hvala *Aurora**. 
U stvari sam ja onda imala sreće što mi do sad nitko ništa nije htio naplatit (imam dopunsko od Cro osiguranja, ali s njim uvijek natezanje i dokazivanje  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------


## Francesca

> Hvala *Aurora**. 
> U stvari sam ja onda imala sreće što mi do sad nitko ništa nije htio naplatit (imam dopunsko od Cro osiguranja, ali s njim uvijek natezanje i dokazivanje  )


dragička... našla te ja i ovdje :D

ja sam naravno na temi o Sloveniji  :Wink:

----------


## cranky

*Fran* moja  :Love:

----------


## fijolica

Evo mene opet s vama, nakon dugo vremena (tako mi se barem čini kada vidim koliko se toga dogodilo od kada sam zadnji put bila s vama)...
Žao mi je zbog svih cura kojima nije uspjelo ovoga puta, ali samo hrabro, jednom nam MORA uspjeti :Smile: 
*Tigrice* i *Cranky*, želim vam puno puno sreće, treba nam dobrih vijesti i sretnih priča, želim vam da ovoga puta to budu vaše :Heart: 
Ja sam upravo ušla u novi ciklus u kojem nas čekaju pregledi i pretrage. Iako sve iščekujen sa strepnjom, barem imam osjećaj da se stvari kreću - u kojem smijeru, vidjet ćemo!
Još samo moram prokomentirati nekoliko tužnih priča iz bolničkih kreveta i jako mi je žao zbog svih koje ste to doživjele. I ja sam to prošla, nadam se da ćemo jednom imati i sretnu priču!

----------


## Sumskovoce

GIZMOS - nemoj očajavati, još nije vrijeme, ako je beta planirana za 29/4, nema smisla gubiti nadu već danas!
Lucija83 - Hvala na svijeći i na molitvama, iako se po defaultu ne uzdajem baš u to, sada tražim pomoć na sve strane, pogotovo svetaca...
Tigrical - Mazi mrve svoje, ostat će kod tebe još 9 mjeseci, pa ih lijepo smjesti i vibraj kako smo pričale na PP. Ne može odmoći....
Cranky - no sikiriky, sad je jasno da ti treba manja količina klomića, ma ne trebao ti ni jedan klomić nikad više
Aurora i Darkica tnx na birokratskim uputama, to uvijek dobro dođe...
Za sve ostale naše suborke - u postupku, pretragama ili čekanju velika pusa i puno dobrih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve šta nam treba!
Ja sam danas bila vadit krv za sedimentaciju, u srijedu nalaz briseva i sedimentacije, nadam se i M da se mogu naručiti za HSG...

----------


## okidoki

tigrical.. ne budi žalosna imaš dvije...

----------


## sara38

*Cranky* neka bude treća sreća! :Heart: 
*Innu* misliš da bi mogle se vidjet u 06 mj??

----------


## Vojvođanka

lucija83 hvala od  :Heart: 
crancy SRETNO DANAS!!!
gizmos još nije gotovo - čekamo nalaz bete
svima ostalima u postupcima, čekalicama i trudnicama puno  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sara38

*Vojvođanka* jel sutra pada prvi ubod?

----------


## GIZMOS

[QUOTE]gizmos još nije gotovo - čekamo nalaz bete[QUOTE]

Već kad smo kod bete danas sam zvala laboratorij u Poreču da provjerim da li mogu ovdje vaditi krv pa da oni šalju za Pulu i moguće je, ali se nalaz čeka 15-tak dana kao kad hormone vadiš i slično, tako da mi ne gine odlazak za Pulu. Možda odem sutra pa da više završim s utričima jer su me umorili...Zapravo me umorio cjeli ovaj postupak koji traje beskonačno dugo i čini mi se kao da mu nema kraja. 2 mjeseca kontracepcije, pa decapeptyli, pa gonali, pa beta...katastrofa. Idući put bi rado na neki "kraći protokol"...

----------


## Vojvođanka

gizmnos, sorry, ali ja ne kužim, jesu li ti stvari došle ili nisu, danas bi ti trebao biti 12d, ne??? to što ti kućni test ne daje + ne mora ništa značiti......odi sutra i vadi betu
Sara38
*Vojvođanka* jel sutra pada prvi ubod? 						
da sutra mi je prvi ultz pa ako bude sve OK startam 2xgonal, samo mi nije jasno da li nastavljam piti klomifene do štoperice ili ostajem samo na gonalima???
inače me štreca u jajnicima, znojim se ko prase, švičem, vičem i režim.......uf

----------


## tigrical

Craaaaaaaaankyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

----------


## diabolica

*Vojvođanka* ja sam imala isti protokol, prvo Klomfeni a onda do kraja Gonali. Mislim da ne trebaš piti više Klomifen.

----------


## diabolica

*Vojvođanka* i ja sma imala takav protokol, prvo Klomifeni a onda po 1 Gonal i nisam pila Klomifene kad sam prešla na bockanje. Inače tvoje nuspojave potpuno razumijem, sjećaš se kako sam ih i ja imala i stalno sam vam se žalila. Izgleda da su kako je prošlo prvo tromjesečje i moje svakodnevne mučnine prestale....konačno ću valjda moći uživati u svojoj "teško zarađenoj" trudnoći...ali otkako sam primala Gonale do sada nisam splasnula :Laughing: , oni su me totalno napuhnuli....izdrži i sve će biti ok. 
*Tigrical* :Heart: 
*Cranky??*
*GIZMOS* ~~~~~za veeeliku Betu!
Svima ostalima šaljem :Love:

----------


## diabolica

Mislim, 2xpošaljem istu poruku...ne zamjerajte...to je drugo stanje :Rolling Eyes: !

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Diabolice* naša, šalji i 20 puta istu poruku, nitko se na vas dvoje ne ljuti  :Smile: 
*Vojvođanka* držim fige da ovo bude zadnji......
*GIZMOS* ja i dalje vjerujem da ima nade, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu! Odi sutra u Pulu, lab je onaj od hormona, daj krv i žicaj da ti daju odmah rezultat. Od srca ti želim ogromnu betu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## barbyRI

dan cure!
evo i mene...jedva ziva...zivcana,gladna,zedna,...
bila od 8h na u ludoj kuci iliti ga humanoj do 12 i pol cekam cekam ja, javila se da sam tamo cim sam dosla kaze cekajte cekam ja,dodje 10h vidim ja nekoliko zena koje su iza mene dosle idu unutra ispred mene odem ja unutra pitat da me nisu mozda zaboravile.svasta tamo moguce,kaze sestra marija nismo ne kad dr bude mogao primit ce vas,ok vratim se ja sjest kad za jedno pol sata vlastelic ode kroz hodnik van,tamo prema liftui pocnu radit vlasic,docentica,si odlaze novi dolaze ja jos tamo,izadje sestra marija kaze mi strpite se jos malo primit ce vas cim se vrati,kad podne i nesto dodje kaze ona ma nema ga jos otisao je sa nekom zenom van...krasno.... i prozove oko podne i pol ona mene ja sva happy dosao je valjda sa neke druge strane kad ona meni nazalost nece vas dr primit mozete doma,i dodjite iza 3.5.sad sam ga zvala rekao je da se izvinjava al da je zauzet da nek ses trpim do tada.a ja objasnjavam da od 2.mj od mog transfera nemam stvari da cu doslovce puknut da sam nedavo i klomifene uzimala od njih napuhnuta jos vise i da sam morala sa njim poricat sta cu dalje ocu li ikako procurit, a prije 2tj mi je rekao vec svaki cas cete procurit...niti sam se za to dogovorila niti za sljedeci termin a i on sam mi je rekao da ako ne uspije ovo sa zamrznutima da mu se odmah javim,jedna zena je bila danas tamo isto ga cekala od prvog postupka ostala trudna blizanceki medjutim jedan odmah plod odumro drugi neki dan i imala kiretazu prosli tj i odmah ju zapisao za 7.mj sad ova jedna druga se nadoveze kaze kako to,mene je u 1.mj ove god za 9.mj tek upisao...mislim si sad kad cu ja onda doci,ocu li uopce ove god? danas mi je bio uzasan dan idem pod tus i odmorit jel sav sva u klincu...
pozdrav svima!

----------


## sara38

*BarbyRI* uhvati malo zraka.  :Heart:

----------


## Vojvođanka

uf barbyRy umorih se ja čitajući tvoj post (tako si ga vjerno dočarala!) ...... stvar je u tome da uvjek ima žena koje odustanu i kad se pojavi "rupa" mogu te nazvati da ti uskočiš, tako se posrećilo dani82......
a što se tiče čekanja - NEMAM KOMENTARA - ti ljudi stvarno misle da nemamo pametnijeg posla nego sjediti u čekaonici, uf, uf, klomifeni  :Smile: 

diabolica i meni se kg zaljepljeni u prošlom postupku nisu otopili a evo me u novom postupku........ti budi ponosna na tvoje kg  :Smile:  skidaćeš ih na noćnim dojenjima i previjanjima  :Smile:

----------


## barbyRI

> *BarbyRI* uhvati malo zraka.


 jesam,jedva malo....odmorila i smirila se..donekle... :Smile:  mislim da cu sanjat nocas bolnice,sestre,doktore :Laughing: 
jedva cekam taj 3.5 da mi konacno nesto da se vise ispraznim jel ovo je katastrofa,osjecam se koda sam u 9.mj trudnoce...

----------


## fijolica

Joj,* BarbyRi*, koja gnjavaža, ma stvarno bez veze! Još samo da počnu dijeliti majice s natpisom "više sreće drugi put!"
GIZMOS, držim fige da ipak bude u redu :Smile: 
*Sumskovoce*, i mene ovaj mjesec čeka vađenje hormona, a za HSG ću vidjet šta kaže - ovaj ili sljedeći mjesec. Pa nemoj zamjerit ako te udavim pitanjima i savjetima :Love: 
Samo što imam mali problemčić - za vađenje hormona trebam prestati piti duphaston (koji pijem već 4 mj. zbog vražje ciste i regulacije ciklusa) i tako me strah da bez njega neću dobiti stvari :Rolling Eyes:  Idem u četvrtak kod svoje socijalne po uputnice pa ću vidjet šta ona kaže...
Ima li neka sličnih iskustava?

----------


## Sumskovoce

*BarbyRI* od čitanja tvog posta mi se zavrtilo u glavi! Kao da moram sve u jednom dahu pročitati....fale mi zarezi i točke da bih udahla  :Wink:  Kad bi malo odspavala možda bi ti bilo lakše...da se malo opustiš?

----------


## barbyRI

sad cu malo odmorit,....oprostite ako sam vas istlacila,znam da sam pisala bez zareza,tocke mozda ali onako sve iz glave od muke istresla

----------


## Sumskovoce

očito smo sve htjele to doživjeti s tobom  :Wink:  ajde malo sieste, pa kasnije naprijed u nove pobjede

----------


## Magdalena1976

*Barb RI* , grozota ! Bar da si ga na kraju dočekala!? Ma biti će drugi put! Smiri se i udahni duboko! U ovim postupcima između ostalog važno je biti smiren! U nervozi se luče hormoni stresa koji negativno utječu na oplodnju! 
Ja sam jednom prilikom čekala docenticu 4h (a nismo imale dogovoreno) pa mi je rekla da nisam pri sebi i da se naručim idući put ako mislim s njom pričat, a trebala sam je samo zbog dogovora kojeg nisam mogla ostvariti tel putem jer se ne javljaju na telefon! Napokon sam se makla od gospe!
*Gizmos* pričekaj vađenje bete, možda je ipak bilo prerano za testove
Ostalima puno sreće u postupcima! Ja sam mrtva umorna , maloprije došla sa posla! Ovaj topli dan me izbezumio!
Svima šaljem kiss :Smile: ))

----------


## barbyRI

> *Barb RI* , grozota ! Bar da si ga na kraju dočekala!? Ma biti će drugi put! Smiri se i udahni duboko! U ovim postupcima između ostalog važno je biti smiren! U nervozi se luče hormoni stresa koji negativno utječu na oplodnju! 
> Ja sam jednom prilikom čekala docenticu 4h (a nismo imale dogovoreno) pa mi je rekla da nisam pri sebi i da se naručim idući put ako mislim s njom pričat, a trebala sam je samo zbog dogovora kojeg nisam mogla ostvariti tel putem jer se ne javljaju na telefon! Napokon sam se makla od gospe!
> *Gizmos* pričekaj vađenje bete, možda je ipak bilo prerano za testove
> Ostalima puno sreće u postupcima! Ja sam mrtva umorna , maloprije došla sa posla! Ovaj topli dan me izbezumio!
> Svima šaljem kiss))


ma da nebi mi bilo toliko bed da sam ga docekala i obavila.ajde tjesim se da je ovo jos ok,nedavno sam od 7 i pol do nekih 15h cekala,cak sam ispunila cijelo njihovo radno vrijeme..... :Laughing:

----------


## cranky

> *Vojvođanka* jel sutra pada prvi ubod?


 :Laughing:  kad ovo pročitam svašta mi padne na pamet  :Laughing: 
*Vojvođanka* si mi živa? Kako klomići?

Hvala vam svima  :Heart:  Evo mi oko 13 obavili taj grupni sex (AIH), obavili mi i kućni sex posle, po preporuci dr-a  :Wink:  i sad smo na čekanju  :Rolling Eyes: 

*Tigrical* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Gizmos* prerano si radila test ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Barby* opet sam te vidjela tamo, ali si bila okružena ženama pa mi je bilo glupo uljetat. Ma vidimo se na kavi. Joj žao mi je da ti se sve tako skompliciralo.

----------


## skandy

izvinjavam se što ulijećem .htjela sam se samo malo pohvaliti da je  danas točno 3 godine kako sam došla na Rodu. :Grin:

----------


## Magdalena1976

*Crancky!* Prava si!  :Klap: 
*Vojvođanka* ne daj se :Very Happy:  Mrzim i ja klomifene, bljak! Ali sve za viši cilj!
Idem van  razbistriti glavu! Svima šaljem :Heart:

----------


## dani82

Ajme ludnice danas tu.... pa krenimo redom:

*Cranky* ma ja se mogu kladit da će ovaj kućni sex  biti dobitni  :Wink:  ... šaljem  :Kiss: 
BarbyRi mislim da ćeš dobit stvari (gotovo sam sigurna) 12-14 dana otkada ti je puknuo onaj folikul pred par dana. I cure ti daju dobar savjet da se probaš malo opustit, nemaš od forsanja ništa, samo ćeš sebe uništit s tim.

*Vojvođanka* pričaj mi o kilama, ja sam od prvog postupka do sad dobila gotovo 10 kg... čisto me strah što će biti nakon ovog, ali samo neka buša nastavi rasti slijedećih 9 mjeseci ne žalim liniju  :Smile: 
*skandy* pa čestitka na godišnjici!!

----------


## cranky

Ma ja mislim da će čaša pive i 2 sata spavanja nakon kućnog bit sastojak koji je nedostajao do sad  :Laughing: 

Ma ne očekujem u stvari ništa od ovog puta  :Rolling Eyes:  odradila sam to jer mi se nudilo.....
Ne želim se nabrijavat uopće. Od sad smatram da imamo dijagnozu oligoastheno (da i ovaj put, katastrofa  :Sad:  ) i čekamo IVF pa šta bude.

*Dani* moja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti ovaj put upali

----------


## tigrical

*dani82* mršavice jedna! Di ti je tih 10 kila?!

----------


## tigrical

> Ma ja mislim da će čaša pive i 2 sata spavanja nakon kućnog bit sastojak koji je nedostajao do sad 
> 
> Ma ne očekujem u stvari ništa od ovog puta  odradila sam to jer mi se nudilo.....
> Ne želim se nabrijavat uopće. Od sad smatram da imamo dijagnozu oligoastheno (da i ovaj put, katastrofa  ) i čekamo IVF pa šta bude.
> 
> *Dani* moja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti ovaj put upali


Draga, pukla sam na ovaj dio..."odradila sam to jer mi se nudilo..." jel' to misliš na kućnu radinost  :Laughing:

----------


## cranky

*Tigrical*  :Laughing:  i to isto  :Laughing:

----------


## fijolica

> ja sam od prvog postupka do sad dobila gotovo 10 kg...


Đizs, ja već sad imam toliko previše, šta će biti ako ikad uđem u neki postupak :Shock:

----------


## Vojvođanka

[QUOTE=dani82;1605396]Ajme ludnice danas tu.... pa krenimo redom:

*Vojvođanka* pričaj mi o kilama, ja sam od prvog postupka do sad dobila gotovo 10 kg... čisto me strah što će biti nakon ovog, ali samo neka buša nastavi rasti slijedećih 9 mjeseci ne žalim liniju  :Smile: 
a????? pa šta si bila anoreksičarka prije??? nevide ti se kile.
meni su se zaljepile 3kg (na guzi i stomaku) pa ako mi ovaj postupak kiksa neznam kako ću se skinuti u kupaći??????  :Smile: 
al o tome ću misliti kasnije..............

sve moje poznanice i prijateljice su mi pričale kako su djecu napravili pijani!!!!!!!!! jedan od savjeta je bio da navalimo na pivo s rakijom!? ima nešto u tom alkoholu  :Smile:

----------


## fijolica

> sve moje poznanice i prijateljice su mi pričale kako su djecu napravili pijani!!!!!!!!! jedan od savjeta je bio da navalimo na pivo s rakijom!? ima nešto u tom alkoholu


Hahaha! Ne kaže se uzalud _pijan ko majka_ :Laughing:

----------


## barbyRI

vidim da se ovdje prica o kilama...o mojoj najbolnijoj temi... :Smile: 
ja sam radi moje drage frendice stitnjace koja me muci vec 16 god natukla 20kg,isla na razno razne dijete smrsavim,brzo mi se vrati..onda me trudnoca i spontani dotukli pa sd ovi razno razni hormoni,od dabrostona,primolut nora,diane35 sta sam godinama uzimala,pa vec tih 16 god tableta svaki dan za stitnjacu pa klomifena,injekcijica i eto mene sira nego duza...bas sa tuzna...
*cranky* i ti si opet bila,pa sta se nisi javila..kad ja ne znam koja si ti?ja bi se tebi bila..di si danas sjedila?kad si dosla?

----------


## dani82

Ma nije bed toliko ovih 10 kg (mm se čak i sviđa  :Yes: ) ali  se bojim što će bit ako dobim još 10  :Shock: ... 

Što se tiče alkohola totalni sam protivnik u svakom pogledu i mislim da vi kao buduće majke ne bi o njemu trebale ni razmišljati.... hahaha.... šala, naravno, neka si si ti Cranky naša maznula tu čašu piva i imaš pravo što se tiče te opuštenosti, treba je prakticirati čim više jer u ovoj cijeloj priči čovjek ne može sačuvati dostojanstvo u potpunosti niti normalan život, ali bitno je da nam razum ostane i da kolko toliko uživamo u svojim životima.
Osobno mislim da ću u ovaj postupak ući u potpuno drugačijem filmu nego prvi put i to u nekom puuuuuno opuštenijem filmu.

----------


## tigrical

Bravo *dani82*! Kad ja (kao iskusna  :Cool: ) kažem curama koje tek počinju, da ne moraju paničarit oko injekcija, oko toga da li se leži pola sata ili dva nakon transfera, da li će biti 8 ili 15 js i sl. svi me čudno gledaju i zato mi je drago da nakon prvog postupka odmah mjenjaš film (sad stavi neku komediju  :Laughing: )

----------


## barbyRI

> Bravo *dani82*! Kad ja (kao iskusna ) kažem curama koje tek počinju, da ne moraju paničarit oko injekcija, oko toga da li se leži pola sata ili dva nakon transfera, da li će biti 8 ili 15 js i sl. svi me čudno gledaju i zato mi je drago da nakon prvog postupka odmah mjenjaš film (sad stavi neku komediju )


prvi put je najgore i najteze,ne znas sta te ceka,kako ce biti,da li jako boli,kako ovo,kako ono...ali vjerujem da je sljedeci put vec puno lakse vidim vec po sebi kad budem krenula u sljedeci postupak.nastojat cu da ne panicarim toliko jel znam sad sta me ceka,iako vjeruje da je svaki postupak na svoj nacin drukciji,svaka punkcija,transfer.

----------


## tigrical

> prvi put je najgore i najteze,ne znas sta te ceka,kako ce biti,da li jako boli,kako ovo,kako ono...ali vjerujem da je sljedeci put vec puno lakse vidim vec po sebi kad budem krenula u sljedeci postupak.nastojat cu da ne panicarim toliko jel znam sad sta me ceka,iako vjeruje da je svaki postupak na svoj nacin drukciji,svaka punkcija,transfer.


Draga *barbyRI*, ako obećaš da ćeš manje paničarit, već si na pola uspjeha, jer nema ti ravne

----------


## barbyRI

> Draga *barbyRI*, ako obećaš da ćeš manje paničarit, već si na pola uspjeha, jer nema ti ravne


Obecajem,prisezem...mozete odahnut necu vas vise onoliko tlacit,bit cu dobra.... :Smile:

----------


## sara38

*Cranky* želim ti puno uspjeha, da bude dobitno, da umjesto tebe u 09. mj uleti neko drugi! :Heart: 
*Dani82* kad startaš?
Svim curama veliki kissssss (kako bi naša Vita rekla).

----------


## Sumskovoce

Pa da Sara38, bilo bi najbolje da Cranky uspije kućnom radinošću, Tigrical i GIZMOS u Sloveniji, Loks, Vojvođanka, Mare 157 i Dani 82 odmah sada u Rijeci i odjednom bi bilo masu slobodnog mjesta u 9. mjesecu  :Smile:  
Za sve vas cure drage puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da do ljeta budete sa Diabolicom u slatkim mukama (mučninama bolje rečeno  :Smile:  ) 
Barby, bit će OK slijedeći put jer ćeš sve znati....lakše je kad znaš  :Smile: 
Meni sutra nalazi briseva i sedimentacije...nadam se da je sve OK...

----------


## loks

pozlatile ti se riječi *sumskovoce*!
bit će nalazi ok, vidit ćeš...sretno darling!

----------


## dani82

Evo prijavljujem i ovdje svoj 1dc  :Smile:  ... u četvrtak startam s klomifenima a 4.05. prva folikulometrija.

----------


## mare157

Joj cure jeste se raspričale! Svega ima! Alkohola, sexa, ajme meni! :Embarassed:  
Ja kad se sjetim prvog puta, kako sam bila u stresu, sva istraumirana. Nije čudo da mi se dvije mrvice koje su mi vratili, nisu primile. Jadne. Ko bi tako ludu mater?! :Laughing: 
I ja se trudim ovaj put biti cool, ali evo već imam problema.
Otekle mi žlijezde na vratu uz kičmu.Nemogu spavati nikako, nemogu ležati uopće koliko me bole i na nezgodnom su mjestu. Jućer bila kod dok.opće prakse, dala mi antibiotik.Ni manje ni više nego 1500mg. Rekla da nema šanse da me pusti doma bez antib.
A mi pred postupak...
Prošli put sam 5dana prije stvari dobila trbušnu virozu, 39 temp i iskljućivo pravo na vc školjku i lavor. Sad ovo.
Kad se malo odmaknem od svega, pogledam iz drugog kuta,kao da me onaj gore malo zeza, iskušava da vidi koliko mogu podnjeti.
A ja ko tovarica!! :Laughing: 
Sve više razmišljam o maslinama i čaši vina prije spavanja pa kud puklo.

Dobro je rekla *Dani*, teško je zadržati dostojanstvo i normalan život uz ovo. Super za postupak!! Ti nam startaš prva u 5.mj!!! Ili se varam?
*Sumskovoce* ništa se ne brini, nalazi će biti ok, sigurno!

----------


## mare157

I još je rekla da mi je imunitet u banani i da mi je to od stresa!! :Laughing:  Koja novost, za poluditi. :Laughing:

----------


## tigrical

*Aurora** imamo li statistiku za KBC Rijeka?

----------


## Vojvođanka

evo mene s ultz, bio dr. Vlašić, i pobrao simpatije  :Smile: 
jedan vodeći folikul na desnom j. i dr. predviđa punkciju u petak - 9d???! do sada sam ih sve imala 12d
na ljevom samo ožiljci
kod 3 AIH sam uvijek imala 5 folikula  (klomifen) a sad jedan vodeći? ako nije samo napuhan......
i to je to moje godine i klomifen  :Sad:  

super dani82 da startaš!
crancy i tigrical jel vas hvata nervoza ili je još rano  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Eto cure moja M je stigla i odmah sam zvala humanu u RI da dogovorim HSG kad ono sestra:" Nema Vlastelića cijeli slijedeći tjedan, Vlašić je na drugom odjelu, vjerojatno nećemo stići. Zovite me u petak da vidimo da li će Vlašić moć obaviti 5/5, ako ne, drugi mjesec" Ma kako drugi mjesec kad sam jedva u koži ostala čekati ovu M!!! I tako po savjetima naše Loks nazvala ja Pulu, i imam HSG u ponedjeljak kod dr. Prenca u 8 ujutro   :Smile:  Jupi! Vlastelić neće mi moć ništa reći jer ga nije bilo, svima vama su priznali nalaze iz Pule, pa će tako i meni....tko bi bio ikad rekao da ću se radovati HSG-u? 

Mare - stres is a bitch! Znam da ti je teško i da se nije lako opustiti, ali probaj naći neki ispušni ventil za nakupljeni stres. Nije da beba neće ludu mater (fino si to pjesnički složila) nego se možda tvoje tijelo bori za vlastiti opstanak, pa nije spremno preuzeti brigu za mrvice.... Diši duboko, sve će doć na svoje mjesto....

----------


## tigrical

*dani82* bravo za start!
*vojvođanka* držim fige da je taj jedan onaj pravi!
*sumskovoce* bravo na poduzetnosti, ja sam (davno je to bilo) bez Rode i bez da ti itko pomogne čekala godinu i pol na HSG u Rijeci...
*mare157* sve će bit o.k., sve prođe

----------


## tigrical

> evo mene s ultz, bio dr. Vlašić, i pobrao simpatije 
> jedan vodeći folikul na desnom j. i dr. predviđa punkciju u petak - 9d???! do sada sam ih sve imala 12d
> na ljevom samo ožiljci
> kod 3 AIH sam uvijek imala 5 folikula (klomifen) a sad jedan vodeći? ako nije samo napuhan......
> i to je to moje godine i klomifen  
> 
> super dani82 da startaš!
> crancy i tigrical jel vas hvata nervoza ili je još rano


Meni je još rano, simptomi 0

----------


## sara38

> *dani82* bravo za start!
> *vojvođanka* držim fige da je taj jedan onaj pravi!
> *sumskovoce* bravo na poduzetnosti, ja sam (davno je to bilo) bez Rode i bez da ti itko pomogne čekala godinu i pol na HSG u Rijeci...
> *mare157* sve će bit o.k., sve prođe


Sve potpisujem, pa čak i ovo čekanje od godinu i pol za HSG.

----------


## Vojvođanka

> Meni je još rano, simptomi 0


  a jel to znači da ćeš taman 08.05. na kavici biti LUDA od nervoze  :Smile:  (nisam skužila kad ti je beta?)

----------


## tigrical

> a jel to znači da ćeš taman 08.05. na kavici biti LUDA od nervoze  (nisam skužila kad ti je beta?)


Betu vadim 07.05.

----------


## dani82

*Vojvođanka* koliko sam ja skužila beta je baš tada  :Smile: ... nadam se da će biti još koji folikul. Koji ti je danas dc? jesi uopće počela s gonalima?

*Tigrical* o kakvo statistci je riječ?

*Sumskovoce* svaka čast na brzini, nema kod tebe zezanje  :Wink: 

*mare* izgleda da ja otvaram svibanj  :Smile: ... koliko sam ja shavtila i ti bi brzo trebala dobit/krenut, kakav ti je protikol??

----------


## loks

*sumskovoce,* ma lipa moja...bit će sve super...dr. Prenc je super divan doktor! nemoj si dozvoljavati stres tamo di nije potrebno. onako čisto savjeti usput ako je sestra "zaboravila", uzmi si spavačicu, papuče, uloške. ležat ćeš par sati nakon u bolnici. šta ćeš izmat uzv ili rengen?

----------


## tigrical

> *Vojvođanka* koliko sam ja skužila beta je baš tada ... nadam se da će biti još koji folikul. Koji ti je danas dc? jesi uopće počela s gonalima?
> 
> *Tigrical* o kakvo statistci je riječ?
> 
> *Sumskovoce* svaka čast na brzini, nema kod tebe zezanje 
> 
> *mare* izgleda da ja otvaram svibanj ... koliko sam ja shavtila i ti bi brzo trebala dobit/krenut, kakav ti je protikol??


Zanima me koliko je ostvareno trudnoća u KBC RI

----------


## Vojvođanka

dr. vlašić mi je smanjio dozu, primila sam samo jedan gonal jer mi je taj vodeći folikul puno veći od drugih (15x16mm) a danas mi je tek 7dc - pa ako bude kako mi dr. vlašić prognozira pisat će mi se postupak u 04. a ne u 05. mjesecu!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*loks* ma koju pidžamu papuče i uloške????????? Sestra Karin mi nije rekla niš, očito je bila u gužvi jer mi nije niti za pain killer rekla. Pitala sam ju da li smijem jesti, kaže da, da li smijem popit ibuprofen (jer sam čula da boli) kaže "Možete lupocet iz prevencije" ma meni lupocet ni temperaturu ne snizi, a kamoli da će šta pomoći...E da mi tebe nema draga Loks.... Pitala me da li UZV ili rengen, rekla sam joj uzv, ako se ne bude vidjelo onda rengen. Ma zašto pitaju mene, ja znam samo nagovarati ljude, a šta mi oni trebaju napraviti - nemam ideje... Prenc mi je skroz simpa, upoznala ga sa mužem na konzultacijama, svidio mi se odmah...
*Tigrical* i mene bi bili šetali za taj HSG da me nije ovaj forum prosvjetlio  :Wink:  
Još da me ta menga ne boli bio danas dan za veselje....

----------


## cranky

*Sara*  :Heart:  ti još malo pa startaš opet jel tako?
*Sumskovoce* super si se snašla. Mene su isto tako htjeli šetat pa sam ja brže bolje otišla privatno u Zg. 
*Dani*  :Very Happy:  to je dobitni ciklus.
*Mare* nek si "tovarica", sve smo mi takve, to će te dovest do mrvice 
*Vojvođanka* ajde nek je jedan ali vrijedan  :Very Happy: 
*Tigrical* sve znaš  :Kiss: 
Svima vam šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I nisam nervozna, ne dam se ovaj put, da nema utrića, pravila bi se ko da se ništa nije dogodilo  :Wink:

----------


## Magdalena1976

I ja sam napokon odlučila ići u ovaj postupak onako turistički, pa što bude biti će! Uvijek idem napeta i nervozna ko struna, rezultat je naravno uvijek negativan!
*Sumskovoce*-svaka čast na poduzetetnosti, tako treba! Nalazi će ti svi biti uredni, kaoi HSG!
*Vojvođanka* neka bude jedan, ali vrijedan folikul! 
*Tigrical i Cranky* neka se prime mrve, navijam za vas! Ajmo beta rasti! Kiss
*Mare157* be cool, ozdravi brzo! Neka ti bude dobitni ICSI ovaj put!

----------


## tigrical

Nadam se da svima ili barem većini vas smeta psihološko testiranje da li smo podobne biti majke u trajaju od 2 sata, pa predlažem super zamjenu-rješenje: uputnica od dr. opće prakse za nas i NM i naručit se kod psihijatrice (ako ne smijem imena, može na pp) potvrda gotova za 5 min! Bez plaćanja i vrlo ljudski! A ako imate potrebu, možete s njom i porazgovarat, ali to je vaša volja, a ne nametnuto. Kiss

----------


## Aurora*

> *Aurora** imamo li statistiku za KBC Rijeka?


Imamo. Od 15 ICSI postupaka 2 trudnoce i 1 biokemijska. Medjutim, tu svakako treba imati na umu da je skoro polovica postupaka bila Klomifenskih ili tzv. polustimuliranih (Klomifen+Gonal).

----------


## dani82

*tigrical* nisam baš skužila ovaj tvoj post, to ti pokrećeš nekakvu akciju ili je to samo ideja (nije mi jasno ovo s pp-om)

*Aurora** kakva je ovo statistika (forumska ?) i koji period obuhvaća?

----------


## Aurora*

> *Aurora** kakva je ovo statistika (forumska ?) i koji period obuhvaća?


Da, to je forumska statistika (znaci u nju su ukljuceni samo prijavljeni postupci na ovom forumu) a obuhvaca period od 9. mjeseca prosle godine do sada.

----------


## GIZMOS

> Nadam se da svima ili barem većini vas smeta psihološko testiranje da li smo podobne biti majke u trajaju od 2 sata, pa predlažem super zamjenu-rješenje: uputnica od dr. opće prakse za nas i NM i naručit se kod psihijatrice (ako ne smijem imena, može na pp) potvrda gotova za 5 min! Bez plaćanja i vrlo ljudski! A ako imate potrebu, možete s njom i porazgovarat, ali to je vaša volja, a ne nametnuto. Kiss


A da li u Rijecu uopče prihvačaju druge potvrde? Možda prihvaćaju samo njihove od KBC-a, od njihove pravnice i psihologa...To bi trebalo prije provjeriti. Kad sam ja išla na pravno savjetovanje tražila sam pravnicu da mi da dva originala-jedan za Rijeku i jedan eventualno za Zagreb, ali ona je to odbila i rekla da će mi za Zagreb trebati potvrda od bolnice u koju idem. S druge strane, psihologica mi je odmah dala dva originala i naglasila da je jedan za slučaj ako se odlučim za drugu kliniku pa da ne moram opet prolaziti savjetovanje...Ja tu ništa ne kužim, ali ja sam bila mislim među prvima po te potvrede (čim su ustrojili ta savjetovanja u Rijeci). Očito onda još nisu bili uhodani. Da li netko zna ako će mi potvrde iz Rijeke priznat u Zagrebu?

----------


## GIZMOS

> Imamo. Od 15 ICSI postupaka 2 trudnoce i 1 biokemijska. Medjutim, tu svakako treba imati na umu da je skoro polovica postupaka bila Klomifenskih ili tzv. polustimuliranih (Klomifen+Gonal).


To je prestrašno! A kako stoje druge klinike? Jesmo li stvarno na zadnjem mjestu, ovako po forumskoj statistici? Moždaje ružno za reči, ali pisalo se negdje kako je uspješnost pala kad se promjenila embriologica...

----------


## mravak

Pozdrav svima!!
Nova sam na forumu... tj. ovo je prvi forum na koji sam se ikad prijavila ....
Već vas dugo pratim i moram reći da ste mi pomogli u puno toga... ovaj forum ja prava stvar za one koji su u MPO...
Uglavnom iz potpisa se vidi da MM i ja imamo problemčić.....nema bebe  :Sad: (

----------


## tigrical

> *tigrical* nisam baš skužila ovaj tvoj post, to ti pokrećeš nekakvu akciju ili je to samo ideja (nije mi jasno ovo s pp-om)
> 
> *Aurora** kakva je ovo statistika (forumska ?) i koji period obuhvaća?


Samo predlažem da tko ne želi kod psihologa u KBC Ri ima i druge mogućnosti, a za pp sam napisala jer nisam sigurna smijem li ovdje napisati ime te psihijatrice, pa ako koga zanima da me pita na pp

----------


## tigrical

> A da li u Rijecu uopče prihvačaju druge potvrde? Možda prihvaćaju samo njihove od KBC-a, od njihove pravnice i psihologa...To bi trebalo prije provjeriti. Kad sam ja išla na pravno savjetovanje tražila sam pravnicu da mi da dva originala-jedan za Rijeku i jedan eventualno za Zagreb, ali ona je to odbila i rekla da će mi za Zagreb trebati potvrda od bolnice u koju idem. S druge strane, psihologica mi je odmah dala dva originala i naglasila da je jedan za slučaj ako se odlučim za drugu kliniku pa da ne moram opet prolaziti savjetovanje...Ja tu ništa ne kužim, ali ja sam bila mislim među prvima po te potvrede (čim su ustrojili ta savjetovanja u Rijeci). Očito onda još nisu bili uhodani. Da li netko zna ako će mi potvrde iz Rijeke priznat u Zagrebu?


Prihvaćaju druge potvrde - provjereno, već su cure predavale od ove kod koje ja idem. Uostalom na papiru koji dobijete gdje piše šta se sve mora obavit pište psihijatar ili psiholog, dakle možemo birat, a i ova psihijatrica nije privatnica.

----------


## tigrical

> Imamo. Od 15 ICSI postupaka 2 trudnoce i 1 biokemijska. Medjutim, tu svakako treba imati na umu da je skoro polovica postupaka bila Klomifenskih ili tzv. polustimuliranih (Klomifen+Gonal).


Citirala sam da pokušam nešto napisat, ali nemam komentar - grozno!

----------


## dani82

Super da takva opcija postoji... ja sam osobno bila među "pokusnim kunićima" pa sam u Rijeku morala dolazit dva puta, jednom na razgovor, drugi put na testove  :Rolling Eyes:  ...prestrašno.. Na kbc-u primaju i potvrde koje nisu s njihove klinike - znam jer sam ja svoju pravnu potvrdu donijela od privatne odvjetnice (žena me prvi put vidjela, samo popisala potvrdu koju sam ja napisala i ništa mi nije naplatila) 

Smatram da je statistika poražavajuća, nekako ne želim vjerovati da je do biologice ...nadam se da ćemo ubrzo malo popraviti ovu statistiku. (šteta što više cura nije na forumu pa da imamo bolji uvid u realnu situaciju)

*mravak* dobrodošla!! Nadam se da ćeš nam i ti ubrzo poraviti forumsku statistiku  :Smile: 
Jeste li predbilježeni za koji mjesec? Kod kojeg ste dr?

----------


## delfin

> A da li u Rijecu uopče prihvačaju druge potvrde? Možda prihvaćaju samo njihove od KBC-a, od njihove pravnice i psihologa...To bi trebalo prije provjeriti. Kad sam ja išla na pravno savjetovanje tražila sam pravnicu da mi da dva originala-jedan za Rijeku i jedan eventualno za Zagreb, ali ona je to odbila i rekla da će mi za Zagreb trebati potvrda od bolnice u koju idem. S druge strane, psihologica mi je odmah dala dva originala i naglasila da je jedan za slučaj ako se odlučim za drugu kliniku pa da ne moram opet prolaziti savjetovanje...Ja tu ništa ne kužim, ali ja sam bila mislim među prvima po te potvrede (čim su ustrojili ta savjetovanja u Rijeci). Očito onda još nisu bili uhodani. Da li netko zna ako će mi potvrde iz Rijeke priznat u Zagrebu?


 *GIZMOS,* mi smo bili na razgovoru za postupak u Vinogradskoj i dr. Tomić je rekao da se psihološko savjetovanje i pravnik mogu obaviti bilo gdje i da su važeći. Mi smo iz Rijeke, pa ćemo to obaviti ovdje a postupak u Zagrebu.

----------


## mravak

Mi smo kod dr. Vlastelića. Vadila sam jučer hormone 3dc ... trebali bi biti u 6mj na 1. ivf-u . ... duboko se nadam jer to tako spoooroooo ide... samo sam se na HSG naručivala god. dana.. uzas....
luda sam od naše bolnice i ONE sestre Mire   :Evil or Very Mad:                                                ... ali pošto financije ne dopuštaju ništa drugo osim ovoga stisnem zube i probijam se naprijed... nažalost mjeseci prolaze prebrzo bez ikakvih rezultata....

----------


## tigrical

> Pozdrav svima!!
> Nova sam na forumu... tj. ovo je prvi forum na koji sam se ikad prijavila ....
> Već vas dugo pratim i moram reći da ste mi pomogli u puno toga... ovaj forum ja prava stvar za one koji su u MPO...
> Uglavnom iz potpisa se vidi da MM i ja imamo problemčić.....nema bebe (


Dobrodošla!

----------


## Darkica

Dobrodosla nam, *mravak*! *Delfin*, hvala na info..jer i ja i mm idemo u Zagreb, samo ne u Vinogradsku vec u VV... 
Think pink, girls!

----------


## Vojvođanka

*aurora* prijavljujem još dvije riječke trudnice s kojima sam pričala pred Božić, jedna ima 39 god. i uspijela je u 4 postupku kod docentice, a jedna je medic. sestra iz kbc-a i iz prve je zatrudnila, 40 god.
druge nažalost nisam susrela  :Sad: 

ima li još koja cura saznanja iz čekaonice o eventualnim dr. trudnicama? - ajmo cure dignut statistiku - ova deprimira

----------


## tigrical

> *aurora* prijavljujem još dvije riječke trudnice s kojima sam pričala pred Božić, jedna ima 39 god. i uspijela je u 4 postupku kod docentice, a jedna je medic. sestra iz kbc-a i iz prve je zatrudnila, 40 god.
> druge nažalost nisam susrela 
> 
> ima li još koja cura saznanja iz čekaonice o eventualnim dr. trudnicama? - ajmo cure dignut statistiku - ova deprimira


Nisam sigurna da li se može statistika punit s curama van foruma...? Jer i ja znam za cure koje su zatrudnile van ovog foruma kod dr. Reša.

----------


## vita22

Vidim da je ovdje živo statistika je koma nadam se da van foruma ima više trudnica.........ja ih znam par.................*Mravak* dobrodošla u našu veliku obitelj želim ti brzi  odlazak na trudnički forum skupa s nama..................puse svima .............sretno svima u daljnjim postupcima............

----------


## Vojvođanka

a ja sam shvatila ako se radi statistika u Rijeci da možemo prijaviti trudnoće koje su se desile na KBC-u????? - ne na drugim klinikama

----------


## tigrical

> a ja sam shvatila ako se radi statistika u Rijeci da možemo prijaviti trudnoće koje su se desile na KBC-u????? - ne na drugim klinikama


Ma, naravno da riječke trudnoće, samo sam htjela usporedit da i ja znam par cura van foruma kod mojeg dr. Najbolje da ih svih nagovorimo da nam se priključe na Rodu.
Kiss

----------


## Magdalena1976

Prihvaćaju pravne i psihologijske/psihijatrijske potvrde učinjene van KBC! Znam to iz osobnog iskustva ,a iz iskustva drugih žena koje nisu na forumu!
Ima vidim i novih cura, pa dobrodošle!  :Very Happy: 
Vidim da je loša statistika ostvarenih trudnoća, strašno! Ražalostila sam se :Crying or Very sad: 
Moramo to ubrzo promijeniti, zar ne?! Treba nam puuno pozitive!!!

----------


## Magdalena1976

> Pozdrav svima!!
> Nova sam na forumu... tj. ovo je prvi forum na koji sam se ikad prijavila ....
> Već vas dugo pratim i moram reći da ste mi pomogli u puno toga... ovaj forum ja prava stvar za one koji su u MPO...
> Uglavnom iz potpisa se vidi da MM i ja imamo problemčić.....nema bebe (


Kod kojeg si doktora? Kad idete u postupak?

----------


## diabolica

*mravak* dobro nam došla i uskoro postala trbušasta.
*Aurora** samo mala korekcija, ja nisam imala ICSI, moj postupak je bio normalan IVF (Klomići + Gonal) 
*Dani82* nek ti je sretno vaj put i da me stigneš što prije
*BarbyRI* odmori se sad malo, zaslužila si...bit će bolje kad se malo oporaviš i odmoriš od svega
*Tigrical, Cranky* ~~~~~~ da se kuha u tibama!
Svima ostalima kisss

----------


## Magdalena1976

Sorry mravak, sad sam vidjela tvoj post sa odgovorom! Kiss

----------


## barbyRI

> Imamo. Od 15 ICSI postupaka 2 trudnoce i 1 biokemijska. Medjutim, tu svakako treba imati na umu da je skoro polovica postupaka bila Klomifenskih ili tzv. polustimuliranih (Klomifen+Gonal).


ovo je prestrasno!zalosno :Crying or Very sad:  nemam rijeci...
citam da u cijelom svijetu je iz zamrznutih je rodjeno samo 1200 djece...pitam se onda koliko ih je u Hrvatskoj a da ne kazem u Rijeci.u zadnjih 6mj 2 trudnoce i to u zg.
ja sam jucer dok sam cekala na humanoj upoznala jednu zenu pricale smo ona je iz prvog pokusaja ostala trudna i blizanci,medjutim jedan brzo otisao a drugi sve ok i evo prosli tj spontani....mislim da sam jucer o tome govorila.


mravak dobrodosla!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Napokon da se javim malo od doma, kad mogu sve postove polako pročitati....a vi cure pišite polako ubuduće,, ja sporo čitam  :Grin: 
Za početak mala opaska o PMS-u i pitanjce- dakle od subote sam totalno neuračunljiva, PMS trese do ludila...samoj sebi se čudim, pa me zanima, da li je na klomifenima i gonalima a) malo bolje; B) isto ili c) još gore? Jer ako se gore od ovog može morat će mi muž + bliža rodbina emigirirati u neke sigurnije krajeve...a onu M sam željno očekivala zbog HSG-a..... 

cure krenimo redom:
*Fijolica* solidariziram za kile, i ja po svojoj procjeni imam cca 10 viška, šta će bit nakon postupaka....god knows
*Magdalena* pa i ti si nam kandidat ovaj mjesec! Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i tebi,  želim ti da uspiješ da bi popravila statistike i malčice oslobodila mjesta na jesen  :Wink:  
*Sara* šta ne vičeš da startaš! Eto malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i tebi
*Tigrical i Cranky* mazite mrvice, neka se lijepo udomaće!! Šaljem vam puno  :Heart:   :Heart:  :
*Aurora* jesi li ikad gledala japanske crtiće kad liku padne ogroman kamen na glavu i iz oka (a često puta i nosa) izađe ogromna suza (ili smrkljić) Eto tako sam ja izgledala kad sam vidjela statistiku  Ma dajte cure, sve koje čitate ovaj forum, koje ste uspjele u Rijeci, molim vas, napišite nam post, samo kratko - JA SAM USPJELA U RI (tad i tad)..... Nama će to puno značit! 
*Mravak* BOK, dobrodošla!!!!! Nas dvije imamo sličnu situaciju, samo mi nije jasno kako si preživjela 2 godine radit nalaze za IVF? Onaj današnji osjećaj kad me sestra htjela odgodit za slijedeći mjesec me totalno ošamario iako je trajao 5 sekundi, dok nisam smislila plan B. Možeš li mi napisati  šta si sve prošla u te dvije godine? Koje pretrage, da li AIH....može i na PP

I na kraju, mali savjet za sve koji su (kao i ja) na samom početku: - kad se naručujete i/ili pitate nekog za nešto probajte sve taktike, sve argumente, zamolite, pitajte za pomoć, recite da vam je jako važno, da vas čeka postupak, da vam je to vrijeme ciklusa - bilo koja ljubazna riječ bi mogla pomoći. Naše bolnice jesu pretrpane ali u njima ipak rade ljudi sa pravim osjećajima, koji bi vam htjeli pomoći, ako ih lijepo pitate i pogodite žicu. Kad sam tek startala, čitala sam forum i bojala se svega -  da nikad neću doć na red, da će mi svi vikati i/ili omalovažavati moj problem, da me neće razumijeti itd... Sad mi je puno lakše jer masa ljudi solidarizira samnom, jer ako se potrudiš možda nešto i iskombiniraš, jer imam vas iskusne da me prosvjetlite. Lijepo je kad nas ima puno, zajendo smo jače  :Love:  ja vas sve suborke

----------


## cranky

> Imamo. Od 15 ICSI postupaka 2 trudnoce i 1 biokemijska. Medjutim, tu svakako treba imati na umu da je skoro polovica postupaka bila Klomifenskih ili tzv. polustimuliranih (Klomifen+Gonal).


Ovo je  :Crying or Very sad: 

*mravak* dobrodošla. Hoćeš nam se pridružit na kavici?

----------


## Kikica1

e cranky, ti bi samo kafenisala :Laughing: 
ali pridruzujem ti se u pozivu  mravkici.

Zenske moje kad gledam ovu statistiku i mene boli glava. Nekako mi se cini da je to prije puno bolje izgledalo u Rijeci. Ali nadati se uvijek treba da ce se sve karte posloziti pa da ce postupak biti uspjesan.

----------


## innu

*mravak,* dobro nam došla! 
*kikica1,* šta ima kod tebe?
*cranky, tigrical,* odmarate?* vojvođanka,* kakva je situacija?
*dani82* želim ti uspješan start, i još uspješniji finiš!!!
*sara38*, pa situacija ti je sljedeća, ako bude mjesta za moju malenkost u 6mj, vidimo se, ako ne, nekom drugom prilikom!!! (nadam se najboljem, očekujem najgore :Cool: )
cure moje drage: *vita, magdalena, sumskovoće,darkica,gizmos, barbyri, mare,* i sve vi koje sam izostavila ~~~~~~ evo vam malo, za šta god vam treba!
*statistika*-katastrofa!
 :Bye:

----------


## mrkvica84

Pozdrav svim curama!!                                                                                                                                                                                   Evo i ja sam se odlucila javiti!Pratim vas vec par mj.i dosta vas ima...nazalost!Mi smo tek na pocetku i vec sam umorna od toga.Citajuci vas,dale ste mi puno snage i svaka vam cast koliko ste jake!Zelim vam svima sto prije da postanete trudnice....pozzz

----------


## sara38

Statistika je baš grozna, ajme!
Ali cure nemojte klonuti, ima jedna stara: Jednom je jedan sveučilišni profesor rekao: "Statistika je kao ženski kupaći kostim bikini. Ono što pokazuje je zanimljivo, ali ono što skriva je bitno."

----------


## sara38

*Cranky*, *Sumskovoce* ima još mjesec dana do mog postupka. Idući tjedan se moram javiti mom dragom dr. V. Sve cervikalne briseve sam napravila i sve ok. Još samo detaljan dogovor. 
*Mravak* dobro nam došla! Mi onda skupa krećemo?
Pozdrav svim curama ma gdje bile!

----------


## mrkvica84

Pozdrav svim curama!                                                                                                                                                                                    Evo da vam se i ja javim,pratim vas vec par mj.i vidim da vas ima dosta....nazalost!Mi smo tek na pocetku i vec sam umorna od toga, ali ctajuci vas daje mi snage za dalje!Zelim svima da sto prije postanete trudnice.....pozzz

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mrkvica84*dobrodošla ! Samo čitaj i sve što te zanima pitaj! Ako ti ne znaš, ima tu sigurno tko zna  :Smile:  
Dobro Vam jutro drage suborke, neka nam dan prođe lijepo i sunčano, a čekalicama bete nek proleti!

----------


## sali

*vojvođanka, dani28*~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vam ovaj postupak bude dobitni :Very Happy: 
*tigrical, cranky*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vaše mrvice da se udobno smjeste :Very Happy: 
*mare* ~~~~~~~~~~ da što prije ozdraviš i spremna kreneš u postupak :Very Happy: 

*mravak, mrkvica84* dobro nam došle

Svim curama šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Bye:

----------


## loks

*mravak i mrkvica84* dobro nam došle 
ovo sa bikinijem mi je super i još više zbog toga šta je stvarno tako...nek nas to drži. ima svega i dobroga i lošega. kad bi se zbrojile mi na ovom forumu činile mi tako malu brojku ukupnog broja parova u Hr koji su u mpo postupcima...zato nemojmo očajavati...brojka je mala, al svakako nije realna!
jedva čekam početak...već sam u niskom startu, samo čekam da mi onaj iz pištolja zapuca (kao u atletici) da mogu uhvatit start i otrčat šprint kao nikad prije...imam feeling da će to bit moja najbolja utrka!
svim mojim dragim suborkama želim veliko  :Heart: , uspjet ćemo sve mi...moramo... :Wink:

----------


## Vojvođanka

pozdrav novim curama  :Klap:  ljepo je što nas je svaki dan sve više

meni punkcija u petak, meni i još za PET CURA!!!!! dr. vlašić je rekao da će se bacit na red bul da preživi taj dan  :Grin:  (6 živčanih cura u čekaonici - one koje nemoraju doći baš u petak neka ne dolaze  :Grin:   :Laughing: )

petak mi je 10dc, dr. mi je dao nadu da bi trebale biti 3 zrele do tada, večeras choragon i to je to - završio mi ovaj postupak nešto sve zbrza!!!!

pozdrav, idem obaviti pripremne radnje po kući, spremanje, peglanje i kuhanje ručka za 10 dana  :Wink:

----------


## mare157

> *Vojvođanka* koliko sam ja skužila beta je baš tada ... nadam se da će biti još koji folikul. Koji ti je danas dc? jesi uopće počela s gonalima?
> 
> *Tigrical* o kakvo statistci je riječ?
> 
> *Sumskovoce* svaka čast na brzini, nema kod tebe zezanje 
> 
> *mare* izgleda da ja otvaram svibanj ... koliko sam ja shavtila i ti bi brzo trebala dobit/krenut, kakav ti je protikol??


 Ja čekam stvari, a imam osjećaj iako mi je tek 21dc da će svaki tren. Protokol je kratak, klom.5dana od 3.dc. Vidjeti ćemo. Objaviti ću prvi dc ovdje pa se možda i poklopimo koj dan, a najvjerovatnije ću potegnuti do Ri na kavicu 8.5. :Smile:

----------


## okidoki

vita22...hello i tebi

----------


## mare157

Sada sam pročitala sve unazad, vi se cure raspišete navaćer da je to strašno. Nemogu vas poloviti :Wink: 
*mravak i mrkvica 84* - pozdrav cure, dobrodošle, što manje ostale ovdje i kao što je rekla *sumskovoce*, šta god treba, pitajte, ima nažalost cura sa puno iskustva da vam pomognu.

*Statistika* je koma!!! Ja to nemogu vjerovati da od 9/09 do dana današnjeg imamo samo 2T?!?! Pa to je strašno. Neznam ko je rekao da treba puno pozitive i vibre da to malo popravimo.
Ja bila jučer na hitnoj ponovo. Bila sam u šparugama prije 11 dana i zakačio mi se krpelj na glavi. Sada, 9 dana od kad sam ga izvadila izletile mi neke kvrge na glavi, 38 temperatura, umor, vrtoglavica, svašta. Uglavnom s hitne me poslali na zarazno i infektologica mi je dala sumamed. Kaže da mi to može utjecati na postupak, ali da je najvažnije da sam ja zdrava.
Slažem se sa ženom. Moram vaditi krv, dala mi je 8pretraga.Treći dan sam doma, jučer počela sa sumamedom i sad ću vidjeti da li mi pomaže.

Pouka priče: čuvajte se krpelja i ne vjerujte da vam netreba ništa nakon što vam ga izvade. Da su mi odmah na hitnoj prije 9 dana dali antibiotik svega ovog nebi ni bilo, ali nema veze. Šta je tu je. Idemo dalje u nove bitke.

----------


## cranky

> e cranky, ti bi samo kafenisala


 A da, ja bi samo po kavama hodala da mogu  :Laughing: 

*mrkvica84* dobrodošla i dođi nam na kavicu 08.05. pa možeš uživo sve pitat

*sara38* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek ovaj bude dobitni

*Vojvođanka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za 3 zrele u petak (srećom ne moram taj dan tamo  :Razz:  )

*mare157* a šta se ti upće šetaš po šumi? A to misliš da šumski sex radi bebače  :Laughing:  Zezam se. Stvarno gadno, nadam se da će ti sve bit ok i da neće uticat na postupak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Svima ostalima velike puse  :Heart:

----------


## mare157

> *mare157* a šta se ti upće šetaš po šumi? A to misliš da šumski sex radi bebače  Zezam se. Stvarno gadno, nadam se da će ti sve bit ok i da neće uticat na postupak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Svima ostalima velike puse


A jesi luda ženo!!!! :Laughing:  Bar si me nasmijala! Ma samo pozitiva i to je to!
A išli smo u šumu kao da se opustimo! Mene kuliraju aktivnosti branja gljiva, šparuga, gospine trave i ostalog. Kao idemo se opustiti, a eto ti sad! :Laughing: 
Ma nema veze. Sve je upravo onako kako treba biti i sve se dešava s razlogom. Biti će bolje.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Mare, naravno da će bit bolje, svako sutra bolje!!!!
Vojvođanka - bar se ne možeš žalit da nikad kraja s time  :Smile: 

Cure ja sam upravo zvala moju primarnu gin da mi izmjeni uputnicu za HSG, kad ona meni, bez okolišanja, "Svi nalazi su ti stigli i svi su savršeni!" JUPI!!!!!! Sretna ja! Idem danas po novu uputnicu, moje nalaziće i pjevajući čekati pregled urologa za MM-a sutra u Ars Medici. Sve je ispalo u redu, bile ste u pravu....La vita e' bella!!!!!

----------


## tigrical

*mare157* sve tvoje aktivnosti zahtjevaju guranje glave prema zemlji, daj se orijentiraj na dizanje nogu :Laughing: 
Cure pusa svima! :Heart:

----------


## Vojvođanka

> *mare157* sve tvoje aktivnosti zahtjevaju guranje glave prema zemlji, daj se orijentiraj na dizanje nogu


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  - pukla sam

mare157 - strašna situacija, sva sam se naježila od pomisli da imam krpelja na glavi fuj.... navali na antibiotike i nedaj se  :Smile:

----------


## Aurora*

> Statistika je baš grozna, ajme!
> Ali cure nemojte klonuti, ima jedna stara: Jednom je jedan sveučilišni profesor rekao: "Statistika je kao ženski kupaći kostim bikini. Ono što pokazuje je zanimljivo, ali ono što skriva je bitno."


Razmisljala sam kako da u jednoj recenici izrazim ono sto mislim da je bitno imati na umu vezano uz nasu statistiku, koja vas je vidim dosta deprimirala, kad uleti ova zanimljiva misao. Bitno je znati da je ovo ipak premali uzorak za donosenje ozbiljnih zakljucaka, a isto tako treba biti svjestan da se na forum najvise javljaju oni koji vec duze vremena imaju problem, dok oni kojima recimo uspje od prve, ili vrlo brzo, uopce i ne stignu na ovakve teme... Zato, ne dajmo se obeshrabriti i sa svojim uspjehom promjenimo statistiku sto prije!  :Trep trep:

----------


## Aurora*

> *Aurora** samo mala korekcija, ja nisam  imala ICSI, moj postupak je bio normalan IVF (Klomići + Gonal)


Ovo mi je vrlo zanimljivo i jako drago za cuti, jer mi se osobno IVF  vise svidja.  Zbog novog zakona, odnosno odredbe o ogranicenju oplodnje  do 3 JS, bilo je rijeci o tome da ce se sada u glavnom raditi ICSI. I  koliko sam mogla zakljuciti prema onome sto javljaju cure na forumu  stekla sam dojam da se sada stvarno tako i radi. Zato sam i u  slucajevima kada nije bilo navedeno koji je postupak radjen, da li IVF  ili ICSI, pocela biljeziti da je bio ICSI... Od sada cu, kada ne budem  znala o kojem se postupku radilo pisati radije IVF/ICSI. Hvala ti, *diabolice*,  sto si to navela!

----------


## fijolica

Pozdrav svima, pogotovo novim curama - dobrodošle!
Evo uhvatila sam malo vremena da se javim, čitam vaše postove, ali jednostavno nemam vremena javiti se (hm, možda bi i usporavanje životnog ritma doprinjelo povećanju moje plodnosti...)
Uglavnom, puno sreće i uspjeha svima vama koje čekate svoje postupke - želim vam da budu dobitni :Heart: 
Vrijeme je da popravite ovu poraznu statistiku, ovo je zaista žalosno. Šta nam rade, kao da nam i bez toga nije dovoljno teško!!
*Sumskovoce* super za nalaze, ma bit će i HSG u redu, sljedeće godine u ovo vrijeme već ćeš postati o nekim slađim problemima!
Moji brisevi su također ok, sutra idem kod ginekologa po uputnicu za KBC, i u nove pobjede. Jest da me malo šokiralo da su neke cure čekale HSG i godinu dana, stvarno se nadam da se neće biti tako.
Joj, tako me strah šta će mi sutra reći - je li ta vražja cista otišla ili je i dalje uporna...

----------


## Darkica

Hej, curke! Svim novima topla dobrodoslica :Heart: 
Danas dobila nalaze za KG i Rh, ali i hormone (reci cu napokon jer sam ih cekala duze nego mi je receno). Uglavnom, situacija je ovakva: gotovo svi su mi hormoni (TSH; FT4, AB-TPO, AB-TG, FSH, LH, E2 I TESTOST) unutar onim usporednica osim prolaktina koji iznosi 647.0, a u smjernici pise da je za zene norm: 40-530. Vec sigurno znate sto cu pametnoga pitati iskusnije - a ca to znaci? :Yes: 
Ima jos...pa niste valjda mislile da sam vec gotova :Laughing:  Sto se pravnice i psihologinje/psihijatrice tice, meni dr nije to dao na popisu pretraga, pa se zapravo pitam da li da ja to svejedno obavim, jer ce mi ionako trebati cim krenem u postupak (sto se priznavanja toga u ZG tice, procitala sam na forumu da nalaze pravnik-psiholog/psihijatar prihvacaju bez obzira iz kojega grada).
Zna li netko koju 'nekompliciranu' pravnicu koju mi moze preporuciti?I postoji li kakav gotov tekst koji bi joj samo mogla tutnuti pod nos?
E sada sam gotova...ali samo za sada
Pozdrav svima jos jednom, dobre vibracije uvijek i ruzicaste naocale na vrh nosa :Love:

----------


## tigrical

> Hej, curke! Svim novima topla dobrodoslica
> Danas dobila nalaze za KG i Rh, ali i hormone (reci cu napokon jer sam ih cekala duze nego mi je receno). Uglavnom, situacija je ovakva: gotovo svi su mi hormoni (TSH; FT4, AB-TPO, AB-TG, FSH, LH, E2 I TESTOST) unutar onim usporednica osim prolaktina koji iznosi 647.0, a u smjernici pise da je za zene norm: 40-530. Vec sigurno znate sto cu pametnoga pitati iskusnije - a ca to znaci?
> Ima jos...pa niste valjda mislile da sam vec gotova Sto se pravnice i psihologinje/psihijatrice tice, meni dr nije to dao na popisu pretraga, pa se zapravo pitam da li da ja to svejedno obavim, jer ce mi ionako trebati cim krenem u postupak (sto se priznavanja toga u ZG tice, procitala sam na forumu da nalaze pravnik-psiholog/psihijatar prihvacaju bez obzira iz kojega grada).
> Zna li netko koju 'nekompliciranu' pravnicu koju mi moze preporuciti?I postoji li kakav gotov tekst koji bi joj samo mogla tutnuti pod nos?
> E sada sam gotova...ali samo za sada
> Pozdrav svima jos jednom, dobre vibracije uvijek i ruzicaste naocale na vrh nosa


Prolaktin ili kako ga popularno zovemo hormon stresa. Nije ti puno preko granice, tako da ne brini, samo ga češće kontroliraj, jer u slučaju da se još povisi dobit ćeš Bromergon tablete za snižavanje.

----------


## tigrical

Cure, dobila sam vrlo malo narudžbi za bedževe "Neplodnost boli" i "I ja želim zagrliti svoje dijete", ubrzo ću naručit pošiljku, pa mi se javite ili ovdje ili na pp ako želite bedž. Nema cijenu, prilozi su dobrovoljni...

----------


## dani82

*Darkica* imaš pp.

----------


## Darkica

Hvala, tigrical :Smile:

----------


## mrkvica84

Prvo da se svima zahvalim na toploj dobrodošlici!Imam jedno pitanjce...vidim da ste vise manje sve cure vadile hormone,međutim mene dr.to nije trazio.Mozda bi bilo pametno da napravim i tu pretragu?Hvala cure još jednom!

----------


## cranky

> *mare157* sve tvoje aktivnosti zahtjevaju guranje glave prema zemlji, daj se orijentiraj na dizanje nogu


Aaaaa ja sam gotova  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

*Darkica* što se tkiče pravnika, ne moraš tražit nikoga drugog, na KBC-u imaju organizirano i to traje čitavih 5 minuta. Zašto da plaćaš privatnika. Za razliku od psihološko savjetovanja ovo je stvarno bezbolno  :Wink: 

Baš mi je drago da su vam svima nalazi, brisevi ok.  :Heart:

----------


## cranky

Hej jeste vi primjetile da forumski sat kasni 2 sata?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Darkica

Pretpostavila sam to za pravnika, ali ne znam kako rade, opet pretpostavljam ujutro, a ja ne radim u RI, pa da bih to rijesila, moram uzeti slobodan dan..opet....zato sam mislila privatno  :Smile:

----------


## Vojvođanka

*darkica* vidim da su ti cure već odgovorile za prolaktin ali da ti dam svoj primjer, pred svoje vjenčanje sam radila sve hormonalne nalaze i prolaktin mi je bio preko 750, e sad kako sam imala obaveza preko glave u tom periodu odlučila sam poslušati dr. gin. i za 3 mjeseca sam ponovila nalaz i bio je OK cc 350,  provjeravala sam ga još 2 puta za svaki slučaj i uvjek je bio OK
eto, a ti razmisli da li si pod kakvim posebnim stresom bila u zadnje vrijeme ....... stres je vrag  :Smile: 
pravnik u KBC-u radi od 10-11 samo ponedjeljkom - tako je bilo u 12/2009 - ali uz prethodnu najavu kod sestre Mire

*crancy*
Hej jeste vi primjetile da forumski sat kasni 2 sata? 

ja jesam  :Smile:  a šta će mo po tom pitanju?

----------


## diabolica

Hello svima, 
moram se i vama javiti jer sam sretna presretna i neka vam moj primjer ulije nadu da ipak postoje čuda....ja sam danas bila na UZV (danas točno 13,2 tjedana) na onom turbo stroju" u Medicu  (mojoj soc. ginićki još uvijek ne radi) i bebica je u redu, dužina, veličina težina, maše ručicama, češka se i doktoresa je rekla i pokazala da je DEČKO! Još uvijek ne mogu vjerovati.
Malo sam pod stresom jer za 2 tjedna moram na amniocintezu....joooj što me strah ne znam kako ću to preživit od straha da ne bih pobacila. 
Eto malo sam van teme, ali vi ste drage moje kumice mom bebaču a red je da onda da vam se pohvalim. 
Pusa svima i šaljem puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve šta vam treba!

----------


## tigrical

*diabolica* predivno! Maleni pišonja maše ručicama! Zar se baš mora na amniocentezu? Mislim da je tvoj izbor...
Jedva te čekam vidjet na kavi i predlagati imena za pišonju! 
Pusa!

----------


## vita22

Pozdrav svim novim curama  kod nas.............*DIIIIIIIIABOOOOLLLLLICEEEEEEEEE* puse frajeru našem on nam je za sad najveće veselje............a sada će i *Tigrica* kakvu mačku za njega prijavit joššš malo puse jedva čekam da vas sve vidim.......*okidoki* pozdrav..........i svima.........

----------


## dani82

Ajme *Diabolica* ma super, čestitam ti na malom pišonji!!!  :Very Happy:  ... Moram priznati da sam malo iznenađena da se tako rano već može vidit i spol.... ja sam mislila da se to može tek u šestom mjesecu trudnoće.

*Tigricel* kako si ti? simptomi?

----------


## dani82

Evo i moje bodulke koja uvijek samo prozuju forumom....  :Kiss:

----------


## vita22

A da Dani moja nemreš sve stić posao kuća birtija......glavno da tebe ne zapostavljam.......kisssss

----------


## tigrical

> Evo i moje bodulke koja uvijek samo prozuju forumom....


Baš je specijalnaaaaaaaaa i odličnaaaaaaaaaaa................kisssssssssssss

----------


## tigrical

*dani82* simptomi nikad nikakvi, pa tako ni sada... Jedino imam lagane grčeve, kao pred početak M, ali tako imam od transfera, pa sam mislila da je to zato što je bio "traumatičan" transfer

----------


## diabolica

> Ajme *Diabolica* ma super, čestitam ti na malom pišonji!!!  ... Moram priznati da sam malo iznenađena da se tako rano već može vidit i spol.... ja sam mislila da se to može tek u šestom mjesecu trudnoće.


I ja sam ostala iznenađena ali danas postoji takva oprema - turbo UZV  da se sve živo vidi...pa brojala mu je prste na nožici...MM ostao zabezeknut....pravo pravcato stopalo.....a velik je 13 cm......
*Tigrical* ajde ti stvarno jednu curku izčarobiraj i to će biti to! 
Hvala svima curke moje....

----------


## cranky

Ajme *Diabolica* pišolinac  :Very Happy:  joj tako mi je drago!!!!
E a za tu amnio, stvarno, jel to obavezno za nas starije?

----------


## vita22

A Tigrice moja ti si legenda nadam se da će napokon na ovoj kavici malo biti slavlja u tvoju čast........

----------


## barbyRI

cestitam trudnice na malenom pisonji! ali zasto amniocentezu moras radit,radi godina ili?

----------


## Magdalena1976

Ajme *Diabolica*, pa to je predivno! Pišonja! Suuperrr!!!! :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 

Amniocenteza? Nije mi jasno? :Rolling Eyes: 

Forumašice moje veeliki vam šaljem kiss :Klap:

----------


## barbyRI

cure jel vama dr govorio prije postupka da je kod potmopomognute veci postotak da se beba rodi bolesna sa nekom deformacijom i sl..meni nije nikad to spomenuo vlastelic a docentica navodno da napomene,tako mi rekla jedna njena pacijentica...

----------


## cranky

Joooj *Barby* kud ćeš ti nego po crnjacima, može se beba i od namogućeprirodnijeg začeća rodit bolesna pa nitko o tome ne želi razmišljat. Da razmišljamo o tome vjerojatno ova tema nebi postojala, a i populacija općenito bi bila puno manja.
Draga moja, znam da ti je jako teško zadnjih par dana, prvo nema transfera pa te šetaju po humanoj, ali daj probaj manje brijat. Nećeš si ništa dobro s tim napravit.  :Love:

----------


## sali

*Diabolica*  ovo su stvarno krasne vijesti, čestitam ti na malom pišonji :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Amnicenteza se preporučuje za cure starije od 35 god. ali nije obavezna. U prvoj polovici trudnoće amniocenteza se radi ako postoji sumnja da plod ima povećan rizik za neku abnormalnost kromosoma ili genetsku bolest.
Meni je docentica napomenula da je kod MPO veći rizik da se dijete rodi bolesno, ali koliko sam čitala o tome mislim da nema potrebe da se zamaramo, to su tako mali postoci.

Čekalice bete kako se držite? 

Pusa svima :Heart:

----------


## cranky

Sve mi se manje sviđa ta docentica  :Mad:

----------


## sali

> Sve mi se manje sviđa ta docentica


Ovo mogu samo potpisati :Mad:

----------


## Vojvođanka

*dianbolica* ČESTITAM na pišolini !!!!!!! - ne brini se - ružičaste naočale ti moraju biti glavni modni detalj dok se pišo ne rodi ( a mogla bi i na porod s njima  :Smile: )

Amniocenteza - ja sam davno odlučila da je neću raditi - napravit ću pretrage krvi na medicinskom fak. (neznam točno kako se zovu - neka dn-a analiza??) jer volit ću svoje dijete kakvo mi bude bilo suđeno... to je moje mišljenje s kojim se MM ne slaže - ali o tome ću brigu brinuti kad dođe vrijeme...

----------


## sara38

> Hello svima, 
> moram se i vama javiti jer sam sretna presretna i neka vam moj primjer ulije nadu da ipak postoje čuda....ja sam danas bila na UZV (danas točno 13,2 tjedana) na onom turbo stroju" u Medicu  (mojoj soc. ginićki još uvijek ne radi) i bebica je u redu, dužina, veličina težina, maše ručicama, češka se i doktoresa je rekla i pokazala da je DEČKO! Još uvijek ne mogu vjerovati.
> Malo sam pod stresom jer za 2 tjedna moram na amniocintezu....joooj što me strah ne znam kako ću to preživit od straha da ne bih pobacila. 
> Eto malo sam van teme, ali vi ste drage moje kumice mom bebaču a red je da onda da vam se pohvalim. 
> Pusa svima i šaljem puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve šta vam treba!


Ma *Diabolice* prekrasno!

----------


## sara38

> *diabolica* predivno! Maleni pišonja maše ručicama! Zar se baš mora na amniocentezu? Mislim da je tvoj izbor...
> Jedva te čekam vidjet na kavi i predlagati imena za pišonju! 
> Pusa!


Nadam se da ćemo na kafici predlagati imena za još neke bebače.  :Yes:

----------


## Kikica1

Nedavno sam negdje citala da se sada cesce radi kombinirani probir bas zato da se izbjegne amniocenteza. Al tebe mozda kaci ne samo radi godina nego jer je velika razlika medju djecom. Bar je tako bilo kod moje jedne frendice. Na kraju je sve proslo okej i amnio i trudnoca i sad je to vec veliki pricljivi decko. EEEE, zaboravih, cestitke na pisulincuuuuuu! Izgleda da su nam curice i dalje u deficitu (bar mi se tako cini jer su mi sve frendice u deckima i kad god trazim robicu za kupit uvijek ima hrpa zenske u svim velicinama a onih plavih stvari jako malo...)

Al ko sto kazete, mislim da bi nam tigrical mogla malo poraditi na pojacanju zenske populacije, nekako mi je ona sumnjiva  :Smile: 

Ajd zemskice, saljem puno pozitive svima za sto god im je potrebno a najvjerojatnije se vidimo za kakvih desetak dana.  :Kiss:

----------


## loks

ma jojjj kako lipo, mali dečkić! nek ti je sa srećom *diabolice* draga
a btw, ta docentica, no comment....ja na to gledam ovako...završilo je vrime muka, odricanja, patnji i tuge, a došlo je vrime upravo svega suprotnoga  :Very Happy: . nije na odmet biti oprezan, al ne treba puhat na hladno jer si tako čovjek nikad ne dozvoli uživanjeeee koje je sada jakooo jakooo poželjnooo!!!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Diabolica čestitam na pišulincu!!! I ja voljela da mi roda donese pišulinca maloga, da bude samo mamin  :Wink:  
Kako su meni do sada sve pretrage OK nadam se i vibram samoj sebi da današnji urološki prođe isto pozitivno. Ima li teme na forumu o varikokeli? Kako se mjere ti stupnjevi, da li operacija ili ne, malo više o tome.
Ne znamo koji je uzrok nalaza MM-a, danas upravo počinju pretrage ti urološkim, slijedeći tjedan hromoni (svi) pa sam se htjela malo pripremitui, da ne gledam šareno....

----------


## sara38

*Vojvođanka* evo i ovdje da ti zaželim bezbolnu punkciju sutra. Mislim da ću izbjeći sutra susret sa 6 "živčanih" cura kako ti kažeš, pa ću ja u ponedjeljak ujutro kod mog dr. na dogovor. 
*Magdalena* još malo, ha?
*Dani82*  :Heart:  za tvoj početak, da sve završi super.
*Mare* da nam ozdraviš.  :Heart: 
*Tigrice* i *Cranky* navijamo za vas.
Svim curama/suborkama velika pusa! :Heart:

----------


## tigrical

> *Vojvođanka* evo i ovdje da ti zaželim bezbolnu punkciju sutra. Mislim da ću izbjeći sutra susret sa 6 "živčanih" cura kako ti kažeš, pa ću ja u ponedjeljak ujutro kod mog dr. na dogovor. 
> *Magdalena* još malo, ha?
> *Dani82*  za tvoj početak, da sve završi super.
> *Mare* da nam ozdraviš. 
> *Tigrice* i *Cranky* navijamo za vas.
> Svim curama/suborkama velika pusa!


Potpisujem te!

----------


## Vojvođanka

moram reći da sam jučer nakon inekcije choragona bila sretna ko dijete - zašto? - jer sam je do sada dobila 4 puta i svaki puta sam išla doma šepajući  :Mad:  a jučer me je sestra prvi puta polegla i NISAM OSJETILA ČAK NI UBOD IGLE, tako da sam optimistična sutra za punkciju - a imam ih malo pa ću preživjeti

u vezi ljekova za stimulaciju: jedna cura mi je pričala kako joj je dr. vlastelić rekao da imaju loših iskustava s inekcijama pa da je bolje da je stimuliraju s klomifenom  :Shock:  :Laughing:  da, da loša iskustva, NEMA JU IH!!!!! , znam da su išli i na stimulaciju samo 3 decapeptila + gonal ili menapur...pokušat ću sutra saznati od cura koju stimulaciju su imale i kakav je rezultat + god. starosti - ako nekoga zanima statistika...
*tigrice i crancy* kao je???? - čekamo vaše simptome

----------


## barbyRI

> Joooj *Barby* kud ćeš ti nego po crnjacima, može se beba i od namogućeprirodnijeg začeća rodit bolesna pa nitko o tome ne želi razmišljat. Da razmišljamo o tome vjerojatno ova tema nebi postojala, a i populacija općenito bi bila puno manja.
> Draga moja, znam da ti je jako teško zadnjih par dana, prvo nema transfera pa te šetaju po humanoj, ali daj probaj manje brijat. Nećeš si ništa dobro s tim napravit.


cranky svjesna sam ja da se i od normalnog zaceca moze rodit bolesno dijete,mozda izgledaju crnjaci i nije da sam sad pala u bed od toga nego sam se toga sjetila bas kako mi je ta cura to ispricala pa sam htjela samo  pitat vas da li je i vama to receno...samo to...

----------


## Vojvođanka

> cranky svjesna sam ja da se i od normalnog zaceca moze rodit bolesno dijete,mozda izgledaju crnjaci i nije da sam sad pala u bed od toga nego sam se toga sjetila bas kako mi je ta cura to ispricala pa sam htjela samo  pitat vas da li je i vama to receno...samo to...


pa vi baš navalile po lošoj temi - znate da će nas diabolica čitati .....pssst

----------


## loks

ne znam za vas al kod mene je takvo divno sunce, šta bi dala za slobodna dan i ispijanje kavice uz more dok mi povjetarac onako lagano puše...osjećala bi se totalno  :Cool:  !!! samo maštanje već pomaže...

----------


## mravak

pa naručena sam u 6mj.... kada dobijem hormone idem kod Vlastelića na dogovor da vidi koju će mi terapiju dati..zadnji put  su mi hormoni bili Ok pa mislim da će i sada.. zadnja menga mi je bila 23.4... sljedeća očekivana M  je 24.5... ne znam kada ću onda ići na IVF/ET... ne kužim se baš u sve to...  moram čekat iduću mengu 24.5. pa ću onda započeti s terapijom??? 
PS. koja je razlika kada napišem poruku pa stisnem BRZI ODGOVOR / IDI NA NAPREDNO ????

----------


## Sumskovoce

Ma cure, POZITIVA je najbitnija. Ništa strašno se neće dogoditi, pa nema razloga za brigu. Loks je dala prijedlog najbolje moguće terapije : sjesti negdje na sunce, uz more, navuči naočale na oči i uživati u trenutku, u krasnom danu, u vlastitom žiotu i zahvalit se na izazovima koji su pred nama i koje ćemo uspješno savladati. Iz naše MPO priče ćemo izaći iskusnije, pametnije, mudrije i bogatije za našu mrvicu - dvje , koliko kojoj bude suđeno. Rijetko tko ne uspije, imajte vjere u sebe i svoje muževe. Jednog dana ćemo o tome pričati kao o fazi života u kojoj smo se izborile za naše snove.

----------


## mare157

*diabolica* ČEEEEEESTIIIITAAAAAMMMM!!! To je super vijest. Neka nama muških, samo nek je malac živ i zdrav i biti će sve apoteka!
*tigrical* nasmijala si mi i muža koji je odmah prokomentirao da sam u ovoj godini više noge dizala docentici nego njemu!!! A brižno srce moje!! :Laughing: 

Evo ja oživjela, sinoć 38 temp, pa hektolitri ćaja, pa preznojavanje i danas sam ko nova. Kaže muž da sam se pomladila!!! :Grin:  Sigurno se samo upucava,prasac!  :Laughing: 
Iako me još boli svaka kost na glavi, prštim pozitivom pa vam malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Barby* mi smo imali predavanje od docentice cca 20 min o malformacijama kod ICSI-ja na konzultacijama i onda još 15 minuta predavanja samo meni kod samog transfera (noge u zraku) o rizicima višeplodne trudnoće. Ja mogu samo iznova napisati da za tu ženu nemam riječi, takva je kakva je i gotovo. Moja pitanja su samo bila :"ok, koliko ste vi u vašoj karijeri mpo imali djece rođene sa malformacijama?" i "da li se radi o mentalnoj retardaciji?" Odg.na 1. je bilo nijedno djete, a na 2. ne, već blage fizičke malformacije, 100% rješive kirurškim putem. Naravno da postoji veći rizik, ali on postoji i kod normalne trudnoće, pa i dalje žene rađaju!!! Mi nemamo drugog naćina za postati majke s muškarcima koje volimo i ako je ovo jedini način, mi ga prihvaćamo. I upravo radi te hrabrosti koju svaka od nas ima u sebi dobiti ćemo normalnu, zdravu i prekrasnu dječicu jer se za to svakodnevno svim snagama borimo. I zato netreba brijati i paničariti već napucati ružićaste naočale na nos i samo šibati u nove pobjede!

----------


## mravak

kako napisati PP??  privatna poruka zar ne??
uglavnom.... Doktori su nas zavlačili sa svih strana.. i tako se odužilo... mislili smo da će urolog popravit spermiogram ali ništa od toga ... pio je neke tablete iz Austrije Proviro i P.....(400e koštale za 3mj)... uglavnom spermiogram je poslije bio još gori... ona sam se pokušavala naručiti na HSG.... pa su me par puta odbili::: da bi mi nakon nekoliko mj. rekli da se prvo JA  moram naručiti na razgovor kod dr.V.(do tada sam odlazila sa MM poslije Spermiograma da mu pokažemo.i tada nam je rekao za HSG)... pa sam se naručila i donjela spermiogram MM da bi mi opet rekao da se trebam naruiti na HSG... ovaj put sam dobila nalaz napismeno... i onda sam se s tim nalazom pokušavala naručiti ... ali uvjek je sve bilo zauzeto... ii tek se nakon god. naručila na HSG(u 10/09) ... nalaz je OK... i onda je rekao da bi on sačekao još jedan nalaz spermiograma i tako došao 1mj. i vidio nalaz još goreg spermiograma i rekao da se tu nema šta više čekati već da treba radit IVF/ET ... i tako nas zapisali na neki papirić za 6mj....i dao nam Milinovićev papir za pretrage i rekao nam da napravio pretrage u 3mj.... to smo i napravili u 2mj.... i rekao nam je kada nalazi budu gotovi da ih dođemo pokazat... i tako ih mi došli pokazat u 3mj....a oni nas otjerali jer zašto smo dolazili ranije kada smo naručeni u 6mj??? ne kužim ih kažu da donesemo nalaze pa nas otjeraju jer kažu da nismo naručeni... onda sam se naručila početkom 4mj. na razgovor i dobila uputnicu za hormone... koje sam obavila.. čekam nalaz...
Sada se ja pitam da li će mi nalazi biti stari za IVF u 6mj.??.... mislim na briseve???? od 2 mj. su...

----------


## loks

...a koliki je to tek dokaz da volite svoje muževe i oni vas...jer to izdržat malo ki može, odnosno bolje rečeno, malo parova može

----------


## loks

*Barby* mi smo imali predavanje od docentice cca 20 min o malformacijama kod ICSI-ja na konzultacijama i onda još 15 minuta predavanja samo meni kod samog transfera (noge u zraku) o rizicima višeplodne trudnoće. Ja mogu samo iznova napisati da za tu ženu nemam riječi, takva je kakva je i gotovo. Moja pitanja su samo bila :"ok, koliko ste vi u vašoj karijeri mpo imali djece rođene sa malformacijama?" i "da li se radi o mentalnoj retardaciji?" Odg.na 1. je bilo nijedno djete, a na 2. ne, već blage fizičke malformacije, 100% rješive kirurškim putem. Naravno da postoji veći rizik, ali on postoji i kod normalne trudnoće, pa i dalje žene rađaju!!! Mi nemamo drugog naćina za postati majke s muškarcima koje volimo i ako je ovo jedini način, mi ga prihvaćamo. I upravo radi te hrabrosti koju svaka od nas ima u sebi dobiti ćemo normalnu, zdravu i prekrasnu dječicu jer se za to svakodnevno svim snagama borimo. I zato netreba brijati i paničariti već napucati ružićaste naočale na nos i samo šibati u nove pobjede![/QUOTE]

tako lijepo rečeno da na ovo mogu samo  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## barbyRI

> *diabolica* ČEEEEEESTIIIITAAAAAMMMM!!! To je super vijest. Neka nama muških, samo nek je malac živ i zdrav i biti će sve apoteka!
> *tigrical* nasmijala si mi i muža koji je odmah prokomentirao da sam u ovoj godini više noge dizala docentici nego njemu!!! A brižno srce moje!!
> 
> Evo ja oživjela, sinoć 38 temp, pa hektolitri ćaja, pa preznojavanje i danas sam ko nova. Kaže muž da sam se pomladila!!! Sigurno se samo upucava,prasac! 
> Iako me još boli svaka kost na glavi, prštim pozitivom pa vam malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *Barby* mi smo imali predavanje od docentice cca 20 min o malformacijama kod ICSI-ja na konzultacijama i onda još 15 minuta predavanja samo meni kod samog transfera (noge u zraku) o rizicima višeplodne trudnoće. Ja mogu samo iznova napisati da za tu ženu nemam riječi, takva je kakva je i gotovo. Moja pitanja su samo bila :"ok, koliko ste vi u vašoj karijeri mpo imali djece rođene sa malformacijama?" i "da li se radi o mentalnoj retardaciji?" Odg.na 1. je bilo nijedno djete, a na 2. ne, već blage fizičke malformacije, 100% rješive kirurškim putem. Naravno da postoji veći rizik, ali on postoji i kod normalne trudnoće, pa i dalje žene rađaju!!! Mi nemamo drugog naćina za postati majke s muškarcima koje volimo i ako je ovo jedini način, mi ga prihvaćamo. I upravo radi te hrabrosti koju svaka od nas ima u sebi dobiti ćemo normalnu, zdravu i prekrasnu dječicu jer se za to svakodnevno svim snagama borimo. I zato netreba brijati i paničariti već napucati ružićaste naočale na nos i samo šibati u nove pobjede!


evo znaci,  i ti si cula tako nesto.da ona je malo otvorenija od vlastelica i vlasica.....

----------


## tigrical

> evo znaci, i ti si cula tako nesto.da ona je malo otvorenija od vlastelica i vlasica.....


Nije ona "malo otvorenija", ona je !#"$%&/(*=!!#=0 :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## mravak

Diabolica... pratim dugo ovaj forum i drago mi je što imaš malog dečka ispod svog srca,, čuvaj ga dobro  :Smile: 
što se tiče amniocinteze... nitko te ne može prisilit na taj pregled a i ne meogu ti ni 1oo % potvrditi dijagnozu kakva god bila...
Moja mama je bila na tom pregledu (u 41god rodila moju sestricu bez ikakvih problema koja je živa i zdrava i malo naporna  :Smile: )
... znam da ju je bila frka tog pregleda... moraš potpisat papir da nećeš tužit bolnicu ako se nešto desi...

----------


## sara38

Ovo "malo otvorenija" me baš nasmijalo. Evo još za nju malo %!,,,*$!&=gr..##<¸¨;$ :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Vojvođanka

> kako napisati PP??  privatna poruka zar ne??
> uglavnom.... Doktori su nas zavlačili sa svih strana.. i tako se odužilo... mislili smo da će urolog popravit spermiogram ali ništa od toga ... pio je neke tablete iz Austrije Proviro i P.....(400e koštale za 3mj)... uglavnom spermiogram je poslije bio još gori... ona sam se pokušavala naručiti na HSG.... pa su me par puta odbili::: da bi mi nakon nekoliko mj. rekli da se prvo JA  moram naručiti na razgovor kod dr.V.(do tada sam odlazila sa MM poslije Spermiograma da mu pokažemo.i tada nam je rekao za HSG)... pa sam se naručila i donjela spermiogram MM da bi mi opet rekao da se trebam naruiti na HSG... ovaj put sam dobila nalaz napismeno... i onda sam se s tim nalazom pokušavala naručiti ... ali uvjek je sve bilo zauzeto... ii tek se nakon god. naručila na HSG(u 10/09) ... nalaz je OK... i onda je rekao da bi on sačekao još jedan nalaz spermiograma i tako došao 1mj. i vidio nalaz još goreg spermiograma i rekao da se tu nema šta više čekati već da treba radit IVF/ET ... i tako nas zapisali na neki papirić za 6mj....i dao nam Milinovićev papir za pretrage i rekao nam da napravio pretrage u 3mj.... to smo i napravili u 2mj.... i rekao nam je kada nalazi budu gotovi da ih dođemo pokazat... i tako ih mi došli pokazat u 3mj....a oni nas otjerali jer zašto smo dolazili ranije kada smo naručeni u 6mj??? ne kužim ih kažu da donesemo nalaze pa nas otjeraju jer kažu da nismo naručeni... onda sam se naručila početkom 4mj. na razgovor i dobila uputnicu za hormone... koje sam obavila.. čekam nalaz...
> Sada se ja pitam da li će mi nalazi biti stari za IVF u 6mj.??.... mislim na briseve???? od 2 mj. su...


mravak, srce ne sekiraj se, sve smo mi prošle nešto slično......za popiz.... imaš osjećaj da te neko povlači za nos!!!!
samo gledajte u svoj cilj ispred sebe i nemojte odustati 

briseve će ti prihvatiti (moji su od 12/2009 a sad sam u postupku) i obavezno se javi početkom sl. tjedna kod dr. na dogovor za terapiju sa svim nalazima, jer bi trebala startati s menstruacijom  05/2010

----------


## tigrical

> pa naručena sam u 6mj.... kada dobijem hormone idem kod Vlastelića na dogovor da vidi koju će mi terapiju dati..zadnji put su mi hormoni bili Ok pa mislim da će i sada.. zadnja menga mi je bila 23.4... sljedeća očekivana M je 24.5... ne znam kada ću onda ići na IVF/ET... ne kužim se baš u sve to... moram čekat iduću mengu 24.5. pa ću onda započeti s terapijom??? 
> PS. koja je razlika kada napišem poruku pa stisnem BRZI ODGOVOR / IDI NA NAPREDNO ????


Nakon što napišeš tekst, kad klikneš brzi odgovor ide takav, a kad želiš smajliće klikneš idi na napredno.

----------


## mare157

> Nije ona "malo otvorenija", ona je !#"$%&/(*=!!#=0


Neznam uopće kojim slovima bi ovo mogla potpisati!!! Upravo tako! 
*Barby* znaš ti šta je 20 minuta?!?! Koliko je to vremena?! Pa to se kaže jednostavno dužna sam vas upozoriti na povečan rizik od bla bla bla radi toga i toga i vi odlučite da li ste na to spremni. Onda mi kažemo da jesmo i idemo dalje, a ne da nastavi piliti po tome narednih 19 minuta!!! 
Pročitaj si letak od rode i malo proguglaj pa će ti biti jasnije.
Taj njen govor odnosno zastrašivanje je kod mene i mm dovelo do toga da je on rekao da to ne dolazi u obzir i da on bira biti bez djece, a ja sam lila suze sat i po vremena do doma.
Sutra sam mu objasnila da mu je priroda iliti nemar njegovih roditelja njemu dao da nema djece i da on nema šta tu puno birati, a da sam ja rođena da budem majka i da imam snage sve to proći da bi rodila naše djete, moje i njegovo, a ako on to ne želi, da nema problema. Ja ću prelomiti i potražiti sreću drugdje. Danas čekamo drugi postupak i ne razmišljamo o njezinom zastrašivanju. Neznam kako bi to drukčije nazvala. Ova tema je za mene gotova,a ako te šta mući, pitaj na pp. Prostudirala sam te njene jeb... činjenice!!
*mravak* meni su priznali briseve iz 9.mjeseca za postupak u 2.ove godine. Traže da nebudu stariji od 3.mj, ali mislim da te neće poslati da radiš nove. Ionako će ti stalno nešto prtljati dole, nema potrebe da ti još nakaleme da ideš ponovo ih raditi. Meni stvarno nije doc.radila nikakav problem oko toga. Pitaj ga prije. A na ovo slanje amo-tamo ću ti reći da navućeš smješak na lice i šta god ti kažu, ti sa smješkom po svome, pitaj 5 puta istu stvar ako treba. Nedaj da te traumiraju, sve je ovo samo po sebi stresno. Samo  :Grin:  i naprijed!

----------


## mare157

> Ovo "malo otvorenija" me baš nasmijalo. Evo još za nju malo %!,,,*$!&=gr..##<¸¨;$


A jesi luda!!! Kuća mi odzvanja od smijeha!!! Da  :Razz:  :Razz:  !!! Ja ću poludit!! :Laughing:

----------


## mravak

Svima vam hvala na toploj dobrodošlici....
Trudilice zanima me ako bi bile u mogućnosti da možete birati da li želite da vam vrate 2 ili 3 zametka koliko bi odabrali??
.... voljela li da ostanem trudna što prije  znam da više zametaka povećava tu mogućnost... 
     Da li Vlastelić vraća po 3 ili 2 ??
... ali bilo bi me frka s 3 bebice jer statistike pokazuju da se iznese takva trudoća i da sve bude OK s bebicama je 50 %  .... 
... zanima me vaše mišljenje???....

----------


## mravak

*Mare 157* hvala na odgovoru... jedna briga manje  :Smile:

----------


## loks

ciaos mravak
sad sam se i ja zapitala...jer tu smo negdje,mi smo isto u postupku u 6mj. pa kad razmišljam nemam pojma ni ja šta to znači. m mi stiže negdje oko 11.05., odnosno 09.06. pa kad ja onda počinjem piti klomifen. ako ko zna??? zvat ću humanu za svaki slučaj sutra

----------


## tigrical

> Svima vam hvala na toploj dobrodošlici....
> Trudilice zanima me ako bi bile u mogućnosti da možete birati da li želite da vam vrate 2 ili 3 zametka koliko bi odabrali??
> .... voljela li da ostanem trudna što prije znam da više zametaka povećava tu mogućnost... 
> Da li Vlastelić vraća po 3 ili 2 ??
> ... ali bilo bi me frka s 3 bebice jer statistike pokazuju da se iznese takva trudoća i da sve bude OK s bebicama je 50 % .... 
> ... zanima me vaše mišljenje???....


Draga, nije ...ako bi bile u mogućnosti da možete birati... mi smo jedine (i NM) koje biramo! Ne vraća Vlastelić! Ti i TM odlučite. Statistike imaju uključeno i godine života žene i dosadašnje postupke i koliko su stanični embriji i svašta nešto. Ne znam koliko si proučila razliku između 2, 4, 6, 8, 10-staničnog, morule, blastociste? Iako ni tu nema pravila...

----------


## tigrical

Ja sam (mlada i naivna) na prvom ET htjela da mi vrate dvije mrvice jer sam zamislila da bi blizance...  :Wink: , a sada nakon 10 postupaka bi i 3 blastociste :Yes:

----------


## mravak

> Draga, nije ...ako bi bile u mogućnosti da možete birati... mi smo jedine (i NM) koje biramo! Ne vraća Vlastelić! Ti i TM odlučite. Statistike imaju uključeno i godine života žene i dosadašnje postupke i koliko su stanični embriji i svašta nešto. Ne znam koliko si proučila razliku između 2, 4, 6, 8, 10-staničnog, morule, blastociste? Iako ni tu nema pravila...


nisam proučila razliku između 2, 4, 6, 8, 10-staničnog, morule, blastociste .. trebala bi malo to proučiti.....   a koliko vi izaberete da vam se vrati ????

----------


## mravak

> Ja sam (mlada i naivna) na prvom ET htjela da mi vrate dvije mrvice jer sam zamislila da bi blizance... , a sada nakon 10 postupaka bi i 3 blastociste


očito je to i kod mene... ja se već zamišljam nakon 1. IVF sa blizancima  :Smile: ... ne mogu si pomoći  :Smile:

----------


## mare157

> očito je to i kod mene... ja se već zamišljam nakon 1. IVF sa blizancima ... ne mogu si pomoći


Najgore od svega je što će ti svi reći da ste mladi i da imate vremena. Toga sam se ja naslušala po ordinacijama iako imam 31.g i nije mi nimalo svejedno da li će proći 2 ili 6 godina dok ostvarimo T jer u postupcima godina przo prođe, a ako uspiješ u njoj ostvariti 3-4 postupka, to  ti je lutrija. Bar se meni tako čini. Neka ti kažu o tome cure koje duže pokušavaju od mene.
Ja sam imala 2js i vratila sam obje 3.dnp, 8st. I ništa. A već smo ja i mm vidjeli plavokose i plavooke, dečka i curicu. Sad kad se sjetim neznam bi li plakala ili se smijala. 
U svakom slučaju su to stvari koje morate odlučiti do transfera da nebi muku mučila na transferu. Probajte si razraditi sve opcije, pitaj malo iskusnije cure na pp ja sam nova skoro kao ti, pročitaj na netu, ima dosta brošura o med.potpomognutoj oplodnji pa ćete lakše vidjeti u kod smjeru plivati.
Sa klom.počinješ ako si u kratkom protokolu 3.dan ciklusa i piješ 5 dana. Tako imam i ja. Nadam se da sam ti pomogla bar malo.

----------


## mravak

*mare 157*već sam se i ja naslušala tih priča ..mladi ste.. imate vremena... pa mama ti ima troje djece... i  muževa mama troje djece... pa imate ćete i vi troje   ..... god. prolaze  a bebe nema  :Sad:   a kamo li troje  :Sad:

----------


## diabolica

> *Diabolica*  ovo su stvarno krasne vijesti, čestitam ti na malom pišonji
> 
> Amnicenteza se preporučuje za cure starije od 35 god. ali nije obavezna. U prvoj polovici trudnoće amniocenteza se radi ako postoji sumnja da plod ima povećan rizik za neku abnormalnost kromosoma ili genetsku bolest.
> Meni je docentica napomenula da je kod MPO veći rizik da se dijete rodi bolesno, ali koliko sam čitala o tome mislim da nema potrebe da se zamaramo, to su tako mali postoci. 
> 
> Pusa svima


Amniocentezu su samo preporučili, ne moram ako ne želim..sad sam na 100 muka....jako me strah....na svim UZV-ima je sve u najboljem redu, ne vide se nikakve malformacije niti ploda, niti maternice, posteljice........a kod MPO je veći rizik kod izvođenja ICSI jer onda nema mogućnosti da stanicu oplodi najbrži, najbolji, naj, naj spermij nego oni u labosu izabiru najboljeg prema njihovim pokazateljima koji poslije unose u stanicu, tako je meni rekao dr. V kad smo o tome pričali....ja nisam imala ICSI pa se eto nadam da je onaj najborbeniji i najzdravili oplodio jajnu stanicu.....

----------


## mare157

> *mare 157*već sam se i ja naslušala tih priča ..mladi ste.. imate vremena... pa mama ti ima troje djece... i  muževa mama troje djece... pa imate ćete i vi troje   ..... god. prolaze  a bebe nema   a kamo li troje


Mogu samo misliti kako izgleda 2 godine truda bez rezultata!!! Mi nismo izdržali ni 7 mjeseci!!! Ali ništa se ti ne brini, na pravom ste putu da ostvarite vašu najveću želju. Glavno oružje neka ti bude strpljenje(s doktorima, sestrama, pravnicima, psiholozima, apotekarkama, susjedima, poznanicima, dobronamjernicima koji te pitaju stalno šta čekate) i ljubav (prema tvom mužu i svima onima koji te razumiju i istinski suosjećaju s vama).
Hrpa pozitive i ovaj forum-cure na njemu, pomoći će ti u dobrim, ali i u najgorim danima. Tek ste krenuli, a ovo je dugoročna borba. Bar sam si ja tako u glavu stavila. Dala sam nam rok od 3 godine i ako bude prije biti ću presretna, a ako bude duže, mislim da ću završiti kod psihijatra!! :Wink:

----------


## mare157

> Amniocentezu su samo preporučili, ne moram ako ne želim..sad sam na 100 muka....jako me strah....na svim UZV-ima je sve u najboljem redu, ne vide se nikakve malformacije niti ploda, niti maternice, posteljice........a kod MPO je veći rizik kod izvođenja ICSI jer onda nema mogućnosti da stanicu oplodi najbrži, najbolji, naj, naj spermij nego oni u labosu izabiru najboljeg prema njihovim pokazateljima koji poslije unose u stanicu, tako je meni rekao dr. V kad smo o tome pričali....ja nisam imala ICSI pa se eto nadam da je onaj najborbeniji i najzdravili oplodio jajnu stanicu.....


 Jesi radila tripl test? Koliko znam njega rade prije amnio, pa ako postoji neki rizik da nešto nije ok onda te pošalju na amnio. Radila je moja kuma, prirodna T, rekla je da je gore psihički nego fizički i da bi svima rekla da se ufuraju kao da idu vaditi krv i da ne gledaju u iglu prije jer je ... hm, nije lijepa za vidjeti. To kaže žena koja je prošla amnio.
I upravo ovo što si navela o naj naj spermiju je razlog za veći rizik kod ICSI-ja. Ali rizik je samo TEORIJSKI, u praksi nemaju dokaza da je to tako!!!

----------


## mravak

> Mogu samo misliti kako izgleda 2 godine truda bez rezultata!!! Mi nismo izdržali ni 7 mjeseci!!! Ali ništa se ti ne brini, na pravom ste putu da ostvarite vašu najveću želju. Glavno oružje neka ti bude strpljenje(s doktorima, sestrama, pravnicima, psiholozima, apotekarkama, susjedima, poznanicima, dobronamjernicima koji te pitaju stalno šta čekate) i ljubav (prema tvom mužu i svima onima koji te razumiju i istinski suosjećaju s vama).
> Hrpa pozitive i ovaj forum-cure na njemu, pomoći će ti u dobrim, ali i u najgorim danima. Tek ste krenuli, a ovo je dugoročna borba. Bar sam si ja tako u glavu stavila. Dala sam nam rok od 3 godine i ako bude prije biti ću presretna, a ako bude duže, mislim da ću završiti kod psihijatra!!


hvala ti puno... skoro si me rasplakala.. napokon netko tko me upotpunosti razumije...

----------


## mare157

mravak, imaš pp

----------


## mrkvica84

Moram se nadovezati,ja kada sam bila na prvim konzult dr.Vlašić nam je odmah rekao da izbjegavaju vračati 3 js.mladim i zdravim curama,jer je velika vjerovatnost da se sve primi.Ali eto ja sam dobila samo jednu js.koja se oplodila ali se nije nastavila djeliti nazalost,i sada jedva čekamo 6.mj,nadamo se...

----------


## Darkica

[QUOTE=Vojvođanka;1607413]*darkica* vidim da su ti cure već odgovorile za prolaktin ali da ti dam svoj primjer, pred svoje vjenčanje sam radila sve hormonalne nalaze i prolaktin mi je bio preko 750, e sad kako sam imala obaveza preko glave u tom periodu odlučila sam poslušati dr. gin. i za 3 mjeseca sam ponovila nalaz i bio je OK cc 350,  provjeravala sam ga još 2 puta za svaki slučaj i uvjek je bio OK
eto, a ti razmisli da li si pod kakvim posebnim stresom bila u zadnje vrijeme ....... stres je vrag  :Smile: 
pravnik u KBC-u radi od 10-11 samo ponedjeljkom - tako je bilo u 12/2009 - ali uz prethodnu najavu kod sestre Mire


Hvala, Vojvođanko :Smile: Stres!? Pa zar nije sam MM spermiogram dovoljan da uzrokuje stres? Iako nas je taj nalaz vise neugodno iznenadio nego sokirao..ipak su kansije uslijedila citanja o tome problemu i svemu vezanom uz to...pa mislim da je najveci dio svega proizasao iz toga sta nas ceka, a ni sami tocno ne znamo sto je to...
Sta se pravnika tice, to cu ipak privatno, jer da njegovih 5 minuta, ja moram uzeti slobodan cijeli dan...a to ipak mogu rijesiti drugacije...
Jos jednom, hvala ti :Heart:

----------


## Darkica

Jucer sam vas zagnjavila svojim hormonima...ali ipak mi je bilo lakse nakon vase dijagnoze (koja je brza od doktorske :Laughing: )...ali, onda sam bacila oko na MM hormone...kod njega je prolaktin isto visok, ali on me toliko ne zabrinjava koliko ova druga dva sta mu izlaze iz granica.Rijec je o FSH koji mu je 42.7 (a usporednica je 0.7-11.1) i LH koji mu je 8.9 (a usporednica je 0.8-7.6). Ne znam sta to znaci, ali MM je bio kod endokrinologinje u KBC-u, koja mu je dala jos krvnih pretraga, a kakve su, znat ce tek kada opet ode k njoj, gdje je i narucen za 10.5. Do tada...total ignorance...
Dobre vibre svima :Heart:

----------


## mravak

Da li netko možda zna kada se podižu nalazi hormona na nuklearnoj medicini u KBC Ri? znam da imaju određeno vrijeme....
Zaboravila sam pogledat....

----------


## mravak

*Diabolica baš mi je žao što sada moraš razbijat glavu sa svim tim pretragama umjesto da se izvališ u neku fotelju i po cijeli dan maziš malog pišonju*

----------


## mrkvica84

Cure šta inače treba  1 sat da poruka bude vidljiva ili samo meni? Šaljem dobre vibrice za svih!

----------


## mravak

*mrkvica 84*To ti je zato jer si nova,uskoro(ne znam da li ovisi o danima ili napisanim postovima ,i ja sam nova na forumu ) će ti odmah biti vidljive...

----------


## BHany

> Cure šta inače treba  1 sat da poruka bude vidljiva ili samo meni? Šaljem dobre vibrice za svih!


 drage nove cure :Heart: 
dobro nam došle na forum
dugo nam ostale ali ...kako se ovdje želi, na pdf-ovima niže - trbušastim... :Smile: 

razlog što ne vidite postove odmah je što, dok ne dostignete određeni broj postova, post vam prije objavljivanja mora vidjeti i odobriti moderator jer smo znali imati određenih problema s novim

nažalost nismo uvije online :Wink:  pa se nadamo da ćete imati razumijevanja

isto vrijedi i za pp-ove

 već nakon nekoliko postova moći ćete ih slati bez ograničenja

----------


## diabolica

> Da li netko možda zna kada se podižu nalazi hormona na nuklearnoj medicini u KBC Ri? znam da imaju određeno vrijeme....
> Zaboravila sam pogledat....


Nalaze na nuklearnoj možeš podići od 13h ali ja kako svaki čas vadim zbog štitnjače dođem i ranije. Onda imaju malu pauzu pa opet od 16h...ali uvijek je netko tamo i samo ljubazno zamoliš i to je to. I ako nadam se što prije od vas bude išla vadit (samo pozitivna beta molim!) bude išao vadit Betu, nju zamolite tetu koja vam vadi krv da je naprave odmah, kažete da vam se žuri i bude do 9,30h gotova. Ja kao mutava vadila betu pa čekala do 12h, nit ti se isplati ići doma niti do grada pa trošiš vrijeme uzalud. Evo, to je samo info....

----------


## mare157

Cure, da li su vaši muževi svi vadili hormone?? Moj nije radio ništa! Baš NIŠTA osim spermiograma!?! I da li su nekima koji su imali loše nalaze hormona možda dali nadomjestke i da li im je to popravilo nalaz?
Sada me *Darkica* bacila u pensjer... :Shock: 
Meni rekla docentica da nadomjestci hormona kod muškaraca ništa ne pomažu... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mravak

*Diabolica hvala!!*

*mare157* MM je vadio hormone ali po uputi urologa ... Vlastelić me nije tražio hormone MM... samo moje...

----------


## Darkica

> Da li netko možda zna kada se podižu nalazi hormona na nuklearnoj medicini u KBC Ri? znam da imaju određeno vrijeme....
> Zaboravila sam pogledat....


Od 13-14, pa od 16-17 svaki radni dan

----------


## Darkica

[QUOTE=mare157;1608321]Cure, da li su vaši muževi svi vadili hormone?? Moj nije radio ništa! Baš NIŠTA osim spermiograma!?! I da li su nekima koji su imali loše nalaze hormona možda dali nadomjestke i da li im je to popravilo nalaz?
Sada me *Darkica* bacila u pensjer... :Shock: 

Cuj, ja cu vidjeti sto mm kaze endokrinologinja 10.5., pa vam javim  :Smile:

----------


## mare157

*Darkica* može, javi obavezno. Može i na pp.

----------


## Magdalena1976

Večer svima! Došla maloprije s posla! Ali morala sam ja do svog omiljenog foruma vidjet što rade moje supatnice! :Very Happy: 
 MM ima očajan spermiogram, svaki mu je nalaz sve to gori, još malo pa prazan ejakulat! Hormoni su mu svi uredni, kao i UTZ , brisevi... Potrošili smo brdo para na raznorazne pripravke, ali bez efekta, naprotiv još gori nalaz :Laughing: 

Što se tiče malformacija vezano za ICSI i da biolog bira spermij koji nije najbolji!? Po toj vašoj teoriji prirodnim začečem najboljim spermijem bi se rađala djeca bez mana i deformacija! Sve zavisi kako se stanice nakon što ih biolog spoji dijele i hoće li se pravilno rasporediti, a to se zbiva i kod začeća prirodnim putem! 
A onaj potpis oba partnera prije postupka je samo da se bolnicu ne može tužiti ako se rodi dijete iz MPO sa nekom deformacijom! Štite sebe po običaju! :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Magdalena1976

Šaljem vam svima veliki poljubac i puno pozitive! 
 :Heart:  :Heart: Tko to čeka betu?

----------


## barbyRI

> Ovo "malo otvorenija" me baš nasmijalo. Evo još za nju malo %!,,,*$!&=gr..##<¸¨;$


nisam znala kako da se izrazim pa sam tako rekla.ali cula sam da zna bti svakakva....smao drzim fige da nikad kod nje ne dospijem.mojoj frendici,odnosno jednoj nasoj forumasici je rekla kad je bila u postupku,mislim na punkciji kao zapisana si za sljedeci put vec a jos nije ni transfer bio,kaze ona ostala sam,mozete mislit koji osjecaj je to,tek si u ovom zivis za to a ona ti kao unaprijed vec kaze nista od ovoga,doci ces ti opet...grozno! :Razz: 
*mravak* koliko sam ja upucena vracaju samo 2js,bar je meni vlastelic tako rekao,znaci nema bas biranja ili 2 ili jednu ako bas inzistiras ali 3 koliko ja znam ne.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Evo mene sa novostima. Bili kod urologa i nalaz je "praktički uredan" ilitiga mala varikokela, niti I stupanj rekao Božac, ostalo sve OK (to ostalo je, zamislite si samo - prostata i sekundarna seksualna obilježja - dlakavost i brada  :Smile:  ) Dr je sa nama pričao dobrih pola sata, nije baš stručnjak za MPO, ali za urološka pitanja je. Iz njegovog iskustva varikokela može i ne mora uzrokovati oligoastheno. Kaže da ima pacijenta sa varikokelom "da se smrzneš" i otac 4 djece. Ima očeva sa dijagnozama astheno i oligoastheno, ima muškaraca koji nemaju djecu pored zdrave žene i normalnog spermiograma. Kaže da pravila baš i nema, njegovim riječima "Život je nepredvidljiv" . Kaže da potiče uzimanje preparata tipa aminokiseline (L-arginin i L-carnitin), antioksidansa, posebno kombinacije za poboljšanje spermiograma, ali u HR se ne prodaju, pa on ne propagira baš, jer ih je teže nabaviti. 
Hormone kaže da treba vaditi ako se običnim urološkim ne ustanovi neki razlog lošeg spermiograma. Kaže također da na muškarce hormoni djeluju isto kao i na žene ali s dužim odmakom vremena, budući da je spermiogeneza svaka 3 mjeseca. 
Darkice TM bi možda mogao kod dr. opće prakse, moja gin kaže da i oni znaju pročitati nalaze, pa ako si nestrpljiva čekati, pitaj.
Mravak mislim da je za 1. pokušaj vraćanje dviju mrvica dovoljno, i maštaj draga svoje blizance baš kao i ja, i sve mi koje se nadamo. Svaku večer ih sanjam i vidim, pa da neću prije IVF-a, pih, tada ću ih sanjati najviše, koliko god boljelo ako ne uspije. Zbog toga sve to prolazim, u snovima moje sunce je već tu, dakle snovi su ispravni i točni za mene i trebaju postat stvarnost. Ja vjerujem u snove! Vjerujem u svoje anđele!

----------


## Darkica

Sumskovoce, MM je spermiogram bio los, pa smo nakon nase doktorice, odmah otisli urologu koji je utvrdio da s njegove strane, tj uroloske sve super i sugerirao je napraviti hormone.To je MM i napravio i nakon toga ga je doktorica opce poslala k endokrinologinji na KBC (po njoj je ta zena najbolja).,BIo je kod nje, dala mu je krvne pretrage i sada opet ide k njoj u 10.5., a te krvne pretrage sta je radio, tj nalati su odmah s nuklearn eotisli toj doktorici.
Inace ono sta si spomenula L-arginin i L-carnitin postoje u RH, cak stovise imam nekih saznanja da ih ima u Rijeci, ali moram to provjeriti tocno gdje i koliko kostaju. Ako saznam sto, odmah ti javim na PP.
Dobro jutro, curke :Heart:

----------


## GIZMOS

L-rgigin i L-carnitin imate u svakoj apoteci-provjereno. Nama je pomogla sljedeća kominacija: selen, cink, folna, vitamin c, bioastin x 4 , ali nažalost uz njegov spermiogram je problem i kod mene pa nam u dijagnozi stoji: "ženska neplodnost povezana s muškim čimbenikom". Baš smo se našli  :Laughing: ! Nama je prva trudnoča upalila iz prve (ali je došla neplanski i nažalost završila kiretažom jer se plod prestao razvijati). Sada već brojimo četiri godine od toga pa se nekad zapitam da li su naše dijagnoze nastupile poslje toga ili je to vrijeme jednostavno bilo "high life" kada su ljubav, spontanost i bezbrižnost prštili sa svih strana, nismo živjeli zajedno, nismo imali briga...(i bio je to prvi put da smo imali nezaštićeni odnos). Eto ti ironije  :Laughing: ! A sada već muku mučimo 48 dugih mjeseci pa ništa (i noge gore, i noge dole, i promjeni sobu, i promjeni krevet, i promjeni poziciju, i promjeni okoliš, i prati "lunu", i prati plodne dane, pa narukvica za plodnost, pa bacanje novčića za sreču, pa apstinencija zbog umora, pa svaki dan, pa nekad, pa nikad...svašta nešto smo isprobali). Pa kad ti netko kaže:"Najlakše je dijete napraviti!" dođe mi da vrisnem...

I samo još jedan komentar vezan za našu najdražu dr. Jednoj je curi vikala jer je u trudnoči otišla privatno po drugo mišljenje i njena reakcija je bila: "Ja sam ti napravila dijete, nemaš ti šta tražiti drugo mišljenje!" Ova njena izjava mi je daleko "najbolja" i nikako je ne mogu izbiti iz glave...

----------


## cranky

> I samo još jedan komentar vezan za našu najdražu dr. Jednoj je curi vikala jer je u trudnoči otišla privatno po drugo mišljenje i njena reakcija je bila: "Ja sam ti napravila dijete, nemaš ti šta tražiti drugo mišljenje!" Ova njena izjava mi je daleko "najbolja" i nikako je ne mogu izbiti iz glave...


 :Shock:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Shock:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Shock:

----------


## Sumskovoce

> A sada već muku mučimo 48 dugih mjeseci pa ništa (i noge gore, i noge dole, i promjeni sobu, i promjeni krevet, i promjeni poziciju, i promjeni okoliš, i prati "lunu", i prati plodne dane, pa narukvica za plodnost, pa bacanje novčića za sreču, pa apstinencija zbog umora, pa svaki dan, pa nekad, pa nikad...svašta nešto smo isprobali).


 Ma si me nasmijala s ovom izjavom! Za neke stvari nisam nika ni čula, šta je narukvica plodnosti???? Hahahahaha, novčić! Pre jako!
Mi se nismo ni približno toliko trudili, masu vremena sam ja pokušavala utvrditi kad uopće ovuliram, pa je bilo vrijeme alergija i nije nam se dalo presirati, pa 500 stvari...Sad smo odlučili da ćemo ozbiljno zapeti oko starinske metode, dok radimo pretrage za postupak, ok kojeg ne odustajemo. Ne mogu izbaciti misao iz glave - masa parova začne bebicu prije IVF-a (osobno ih znam troje) jer se valjda skroz opuste, nema više straha od neuspjeha ili je velika nada da će postupkom dobiti svoju bebu pa ih priroda nagradi. Ne znam šta je, ali vrijedi pokušati  :Wink: 
Darkice dr. je mislio da nema specijalnih preparata za popravljanje stanja plivača - tipa Proxeed, Profertil i mnogo drugih koji postoje na tržištu, posebice online. Online se mogu nabaviti i oni suplementi iz knjige Marilyn Glenville "Povećajte svoju plodnost" , gledala sam ih, ali je sastav opak, masa svega i iznad preporučene doze, pa sam odlučila da idemo prvo na Profertil i ako ne bude šljakalo idemo na te druge. Evo linka pa vidi http://www.naturalhealthpractice.com...product_id=760 Jedan lik kojeg znam mi je rekao da je to njemu pomoglo i da je uspio popraviti spermio s njima....
Za hormone, endokrinolog naravo, jedino on može dati stručno mišljenje i terapiju koja TM treba. Mi idemo slijedeći četvrtak vaditi sve hormone i ponoviti spermio.... Nadam se najboljem, makar trunčica poboljšanja i veselije ćemo se keksati do postupka.
Imate li iskustva s planiranim odnosima? Čitala sam sinoć da ima žena koje su na taj način uspjele usprkos oligoastheno, pa me zaintrigiralo...

----------


## loks

GIZMOS ovo ća si rekla...ženska neplodnost povezana sa muškim čimbenicima. to nama na nalazu isto piše, a naš je problem "samo" oligo. po tvojim sam rječima razumijela da takva dijagnoza objašnjava da je to problem sa obje strane. sam te dobro shvatila? jer...dal je moguće da već dvije godine liječimo neplodnost a da ja još nema pojma da neki moj nalaz kaže da nešto nije ok? omg zar je i to moguće?

----------


## Sumskovoce

LOKS - ma ne, sve je OK s tobom, meni isto tako piše, Ženska neplodnost uzrokovana muškim čimbenikom, a za sad (kuc-kuc u drvo) sve pretrage što sam su bile savršene. Nije ti ništa, osim TM oligo. No sikiriki  :Wink:

----------


## loks

uhhh...lakše se diše  :Cool:  ...jer još bi nam i to trebalo. tnx *sumskovoce*

----------


## GIZMOS

Narukvica za plodnost-e to sam ti ja dobila za rođendan od dvije prijateljice, od koralja je i one kažu da je dobra za plodnost! Možeš mislit! Ali ipak sam je nosila, mislila sam, ne može odmoći...Čak sam i potkovu nabavila (kažu da nosi sreću). Ma ništa ja to ne vjerujem, ali ipak za svaki slučaj, da ne usfali...
Što se tiče dijagnoze, čini mi se da oni to svima pišu bez obzira na stvarno stanje, jer meni je to pisala i dok je sve bilo ok, odnosno i prije nego mi se pojavila cista i prije nego je dijagnosticirana endometrioza. Čak sam je i molila da mi napravi laparo a ona je tvrdila da ne treba, jer je samnom sve u redu (a opet je pisala ženska neplodnost).

----------


## Sumskovoce

Mislim da je to radi šifre, ali nisam sigurna. Od kad mi je Vlastelić napisao tu dijagnozu, nigdje me niš para ne pitaju  :Wink:  I like that.... Mislim da je to ona famozna N97 (dok MM ima na uputnicama Z31, šta je to????)
Danas je dan kad se dobiva raspored za 5. mjesec, tako da ću zvati sestre da nas naruče kod dr. Vlastelića drugom polovicom mjeseca na razgovor, kad budem imala sve nalaze pretraga. Moram se pohvaliti da se uz vašu pomoć mogu jako lijepo organizirati i da nemam puno praznog hoda...iako se meni sve to čini sporim...ja bih zatrudnila prije nego sam uopće išta počela raditi.... 
I ja bih narukvicu za plodnost! Ja vjerujem u te amulete i srećonoše, jer ionako je sve stvar osobne praznovjernosti i samopomoći, vibram saba za sebe...hahahahaha, koji put se zamislim nad samom sobom, kao da li je sve OK samnom ili sam totalno pukla  :Wink:  
pa si mislim da škodit ne može, svaka dobra vibra donosi sreću!

----------


## sara38

> Što se tiče dijagnoze, čini mi se da oni to svima pišu bez obzira na stvarno stanje, jer meni je to pisala i dok je sve bilo ok, odnosno i prije nego mi se pojavila cista i prije nego je dijagnosticirana endometrioza. Čak sam je i molila da mi napravi laparo a ona je tvrdila da ne treba, jer je samnom sve u redu (a opet je pisala ženska neplodnost).


Prijavljujem da i kod nas idiopata stoji ta dijagnoza (žensko/muški čimbenik).

----------


## Vojvođanka

eh, cure moje šta mi sve nećemo poduzeti za naše dijete...i put na mjesec ako treba  :Smile: 

ovaj moj postupak nastavlja ubrzanim tempom....u 8 i 30 smo izašli iz kuće  a u 9 i 30 sam već bila u krevetu !
kad sam došla bila je puna čekaonica, javim se sestri dam bočicu i za 2 min me sestra prozove na ultz, dr. pogleda i kaže tu su još uvijek, uf, laknulo mi je, izađem van i za 10 min me opet sestra zove i kaže ajmo na punkciju, a?????? bilo mi je neugodno pred onim svim curama koje su bile prije mene, puktirano 2 folikula, na svakom jajniku po 1, samo 1 js - i to je to
u nedjelju zovem da čujem da li se uopće oplodila
ALI ZAR NIJE SAMO 1 I DOVOLJNA  :Smile:  
ne gubim nadu
e sad, neznam da li je to do ljekova koje sam uzela (ketonal + normabel) ili do ruke od dr.Vlašića ali ova punkcija je sasvim drugačije bolila - kao HSG - odnosno jedva nešto
cure pozdrav i uživajte u prirodi za praznik

----------


## Sumskovoce

Vojvođanka - nema razloga za briogu, jedna JS je sasvim dovoljna, bit će sve u redu! drago mi je da si došla odmah na red, ponekad se i posreći. Za druge cure se niš ne brini, i one će razumijet kad dođu do svojih punkcija.

----------


## mare157

> eh, cure moje šta mi sve nećemo poduzeti za naše dijete...i put na mjesec ako treba
> 
> ovaj moj postupak nastavlja ubrzanim tempom....u 8 i 30 smo izašli iz kuće  a u 9 i 30 sam već bila u krevetu !
> kad sam došla bila je puna čekaonica, javim se sestri dam bočicu i za 2 min me sestra prozove na ultz, dr. pogleda i kaže tu su još uvijek, uf, laknulo mi je, izađem van i za 10 min me opet sestra zove i kaže ajmo na punkciju, a?????? bilo mi je neugodno pred onim svim curama koje su bile prije mene, puktirano 2 folikula, na svakom jajniku po 1, samo 1 js - i to je to
> u nedjelju zovem da čujem da li se uopće oplodila
> ALI ZAR NIJE SAMO 1 I DOVOLJNA 
> ne gubim nadu
> e sad, neznam da li je to do ljekova koje sam uzela (ketonal + normabel) ili do ruke od dr.Vlašića ali ova punkcija je sasvim drugačije bolila - kao HSG - odnosno jedva nešto
> cure pozdrav i uživajte u prirodi za praznik


*Vojvođanke* SAMO JEDNA JE DOVOLJNA!!! Ne kažu ljudi uzalud "jedna, ali vrijedna"!! Sigurna sam da će kod tebe biti tako i da ćeš za 9 mjeseci na nekom drugom forumu pisati koliko te bolilo!!
A za ekspresnu punkciju nemam riječi!!! :Klap:  za doktora i sestre!!
Znači igrali su ketonal+normabel... Tako ću i ja pa kud puklo. Nedam im više guzu  :No-no:  (objašnjenje za perverzne: za voltaren inekciju!! Da nebi bilo zabune!)
Opet bi me *tigrical* mogla uzeti u đir radi ovoga! :Grin: 
I meni piše ž.neplodnost povezana s muškim faktorom. Pitala sam doc. zasto, kad nije ženska neplodnost, a ona me pitala da zašto sam onda ovdje kad nije neplodnost. Ja joj odgovorila da to valjda ne znaći da ću i ja postat neplodna od silnih punkcija. Bio je samo ovaj rad  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Ma šta me briga više... Poslati ću joj mog krpelja pa će onda vidjeti!! :Laughing:

----------


## barbyRI

> L-rgigin i L-carnitin imate u svakoj apoteci-provjereno. Nama je pomogla sljedeća kominacija: selen, cink, folna, vitamin c, bioastin x 4 , ali nažalost uz njegov spermiogram je problem i kod mene pa nam u dijagnozi stoji: "ženska neplodnost povezana s muškim čimbenikom". Baš smo se našli ! Nama je prva trudnoča upalila iz prve (ali je došla neplanski i nažalost završila kiretažom jer se plod prestao razvijati). Sada već brojimo četiri godine od toga pa se nekad zapitam da li su naše dijagnoze nastupile poslje toga ili je to vrijeme jednostavno bilo "high life" kada su ljubav, spontanost i bezbrižnost prštili sa svih strana, nismo živjeli zajedno, nismo imali briga...(i bio je to prvi put da smo imali nezaštićeni odnos). Eto ti ironije ! A sada već muku mučimo 48 dugih mjeseci pa ništa (i noge gore, i noge dole, i promjeni sobu, i promjeni krevet, i promjeni poziciju, i promjeni okoliš, i prati "lunu", i prati plodne dane, pa narukvica za plodnost, pa bacanje novčića za sreču, pa apstinencija zbog umora, pa svaki dan, pa nekad, pa nikad...svašta nešto smo isprobali). Pa kad ti netko kaže:"Najlakše je dijete napraviti!" dođe mi da vrisnem...
> 
> I samo još jedan komentar vezan za našu najdražu dr. Jednoj je curi vikala jer je u trudnoči otišla privatno po drugo mišljenje i njena reakcija je bila: "Ja sam ti napravila dijete, nemaš ti šta tražiti drugo mišljenje!" Ova njena izjava mi je daleko "najbolja" i nikako je ne mogu izbiti iz glave...


kod mene je skoro ista situacija...isto prva trudnoca dosla iz prve prirodno, i zavrsila sa spontanim,prestao se razvijati plod.od tada je vec 2 i pol god i ne ide nam i ne ide,i isto pise dijagnoza zenska neplodnost povezana sa muskim, cimbenicima.on oligoastheno..... a ja hipotireoza...

----------


## tigrical

*vojvođanka* držim fige za tulum u labu! Super mi je ova tvoja opaska da nije jako bolilo, kao HSG - jedva nešto... meni je HSG bio za umrijet od bolova, punkcije su mi ništa napram HSG-a!
*mare157* nedaj guzu, daj krpelja!

Svima velika pusa!

----------


## barbyRI

Vojvođanka drzim fige za tlum u labu.
meni je punkcija bila bolna ali kad bi me netko pitao da izaberem sta je bolnije ona ili sg,ipak bi rekla da me hsg jace bolio,odnosno bio je gadan,na svu srecu da ne traje dugo.

----------


## sara38

> *vojvođanka* držim fige za tulum u labu! Super mi je ova tvoja opaska da nije jako bolilo, kao HSG - jedva nešto... meni je HSG bio za umrijet od bolova, punkcije su mi ništa napram HSG-a!
> *mare157* nedaj guzu, daj krpelja!
> 
> Svima velika pusa!


Potpisujem sve! Punkcije su mi "mila majka" naspram HSG-a. I to dva puta (utz i rend.).
*Vojvođanka* ma vidjet ćemo se mi u ponedjeljak, vidjet ćeš!

----------


## cranky

*Vojvođanka* dovoljna je jedna  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu

Nama isto oduvijeK ( i dok nije bilo oligoastheno) piše ženska neplodnost s muškim čimbenicima ili tako nešto  :Rolling Eyes: 

Mene je tako frka te punkcije  :Shock:  ali ako me bude bolila ko HSG, onda nema beda  :Wink: 

Puse svima

----------


## Vojvođanka

crancy ma kakva punkcija.......ti piškiš plusić  :Smile: 

bolila me je i ova punkcija ali na drugačiji način, kod prve sam osjećala svako probadanje - ko da su me s kopljem boli - čitava dan mi je ostao taj osjećaj...uh, ma sve smo različite, mene boli ljevi jajnik kod svakog ultz i to zapopizzzz a HSG mi je bio kao intenzivni menstrulani grčevi...... ma sve čovjek preživi
dok sam čekala tih 10 minuta pričala sam s jednom curom koja ide na drugo dijete, prvo je dobila nakon trećeg IVF i to nakon punkcija od 20 i 14 js - koja mi je rekla da joj je nakon tih punkcija porod bio smijurija - eto bar nešto - porod bi NAS (s humane) trebao manje boliti
ovaj normabel je zakon još sam u oblacima  :Smile:

----------


## loks

*Vojvođanka* za tulum preko vikenda  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
jedno pitanje...baš me zanima mišljenje vas iskusnih cura. dal se npr jedan embrij koji nam doktor vrati može razdijeliti u dva, odnosno blizance...neka me baba sad ubila sa spikom pa da provjerim?!

----------


## loks

ja odmah mijenjam i potpisujem...punkcija za lakši prorod, može!

----------


## cranky

> crancy ma kakva punkcija.......ti piškiš plusić


Kako ono kažu, mislim globalno radim lokalno  :Laughing:  Tako i ja, spremam se za 09. mjesec a radim na 05.  :Wink: 



> jedno pitanje...baš me zanima mišljenje vas iskusnih cura. *dal se npr jedan embrij koji nam doktor vrati može razdijeliti u dva, odnosno blizance*...neka me baba sad ubila sa spikom pa da provjerim?!


Može draga na ovom linku ti je sve tako lijepo objašnjeno (mislim da je to u 4. filmiću) http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/miracle/program.html pa ga fino proslijedi babi  :Wink:  (nadam se da engleski neće bit problem)

----------


## Sumskovoce

Ma da cure, samo ožežite po tome koliko vas je HSG bolio....ja idem u ponedjeljak ujutro i baš se radujem........ :Sad: 
Popit ću ja jedan konjski ibubrofen prije toga, pa da vidimo da li će bolit....
Pita me kuma danas, pa ako se bojiš HSG-a kako ćeš se bojat poroda, kad se radi o nečem puno većem....

----------


## GIZMOS

Evo samo za malo ohrabrenja....mene ništa nije bolilo! A znaš šta je najgore? Bila sam toliko razočarana jer su mi jajovodi prohodni da nisam znala više što bi sa sobom. Mojih dvoje kolega je imalo baš taj problem i nakon HSG-a trudnoča u roku od odmah. kolegica sljedeći mjesec, a žena od kolege za tri mjeseca...Ja sam si onda mislila:"Pa to je to!" sad će mi malo pročačkat po jajovodima i za mjesec dana ćemo slavit, ali naravno da je priča imala drukčiji kraj. Eto, htjela sam samo reči da je to prvi i najvažniji korak i da jako puno njima uspije odmah iza HSG-a prirodnim putem, ali te cure vjerojatno ni ne dospiju do foruma niti MPO jer sve ide nekim lakšim putem...

----------


## mrkvica84

Vojvođanka i ja ti saljem puuuuuuuuno dobre vibre za za tvoju js,i istina dovoljno je jedna ali vrijedna,bit ce sve ok vidjet ces!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Hvala GIZMOS, sad mi je već lakše. I ja sam čula za puno trudnoća nakon HSG-a, pa se zato trudim radovati tome. 
Ne znam da li ću i ja biti takve sreće, ali nije ni bitno, treba poduzeti sve šta je u našoj moći prije i u toku pretraga za IVF, jer ako se samo u doktore uzdajemo, neće nam bit laka. Mene kopka da se mi nismo baš zalagali za ozbiljno, čitam, čitam i ljudi vi ste se svojski trudili da starinski napravite bebu, dok MM i ja smo ipak bili kampanjci... Ma, nema veze, nadam se da je u pitanju neka glupost, od kad su počele te pretrage molim boga da nam kažu: To vam nije u redu, popijte tu tabletu i sve će sjest na mjesto. A ono pretrage super, bar do sada, radost i pitanje, šta će bit sa slijedećom pretragom? Da li će ta bit OK? Nema veze....ne brijati...
Nego - kad smo već kod HSG-a, da li osjetite svoju ovulaciju? Ja osjetim  točno kako se spušta niz jajovode i znam na koji jajnik ovuliram, pa me zanima da li je i kod vas tako? Ako me ovulacija boli, možda su zaista ti jajovodi malčice neprohodni?

----------


## Vojvođanka

> Ma da cure, samo ožežite po tome koliko vas je HSG bolio....ja idem u ponedjeljak ujutro i baš se radujem........
> Popit ću ja jedan konjski ibubrofen prije toga, pa da vidimo da li će bolit....
> Pita me kuma danas, pa ako se bojiš HSG-a kako ćeš se bojat poroda, kad se radi o nečem puno većem....


ma ako su ti jajovodi prohodni neće te ništa boljeti, ne boj se, ali popij neku tabletu za bolove
a meni skoči živac kad mi ljudi prodaju te fore - kako ćeš preživjeti porod kad te boli punkcija, HSG i sl. - tako omalovažavaju našu bol da bi uopće došle do poroda!!!!! ma ko šljivi porod - o tome ću razmišljati kad dođe vrijeme - daj bože što prije!!!

----------


## dani82

*Vojvođanka* drago mi je da je punkcija bezbolnije prošla (sjećam te se od prošle u čekaonici  :Smile: )... držim fige da je ova jedna baš Ona prava i da se za 3 tjedna veselimo tvom plusu 

*Sumskovoce* biti će sve ok... snažne smo mi žene, sve se može i da kada za to imaš dovoljno dobar razlog.

*Tigricel i Cranky* kako vaši dani? 

Svim ostalim curama šaljem pozdrav!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Slažem se Vojvođanka, neka beba lijepo uđe u moju bušu, pa ćemo lako porodit...
"Stavi teti bebu u bušu" - i moja 4 godišnja nećakinja je shvatila bit problema....tu rečenicu ponavlja stalno MM-u  :Smile:  Pametnica mala  :Smile:

----------


## sali

Vojvođanka čestitam na js i šaljem ti puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravi tulum u labu, a za porod si dobro rekla, razmišljat ćemo o njemu kad dođe vrijeme, daj Bože što prije.

Pusa svima, a naročito čekalicama bete da vam dani do bete čim prije prođu i da nas razveselite trocifrenim brojkama.

----------


## sara38

*Sumskovoce* ma to za HSG shvati ovako: ako te bude bolilo, ok, možda su bile neke priraslice ili su bili neprohodni jajov. pa onda kasnije ostaneš trudna - super, a ako ne bude boli - opet dobro, prošla još jedna pretraga. A što se tiče ovulacije, osjetimo mi nju i pucanje folikula, ali to nema veze sa prohodnosti jajovoda. Prohodnost se samo može vidjet na HSG-u ili laparoskopski. Sretno!

----------


## mravak

> *Sumskovoce* ma to za HSG shvati ovako: ako te bude bolilo, ok, možda su bile neke priraslice ili su bili neprohodni jajov. pa onda kasnije ostaneš trudna - super, a ako ne bude boli - opet dobro, prošla još jedna pretraga. A što se tiče ovulacije, osjetimo mi nju i pucanje folikula, ali to nema veze sa prohodnosti jajovoda. Prohodnost se samo može vidjet na HSG-u ili laparoskopski. Sretno!


X

----------


## tigrical

> Ma da cure, samo ožežite po tome koliko vas je HSG bolio....ja idem u ponedjeljak ujutro i baš se radujem........
> Popit ću ja jedan konjski ibubrofen prije toga, pa da vidimo da li će bolit....
> Pita me kuma danas, pa ako se bojiš HSG-a kako ćeš se bojat poroda, kad se radi o nečem puno većem....


Draga, nije to plašenje, to su činjenice i savjeti kako da ti bude lakše, jer i HSG i punkcija boli, e, sad koliko koga to je individualno...
Mene je bolio HSG (jajovod prohodan), ali 10 min. nakon više se niti ne sjećam...bol prođe, idemo dalje...
Držim fige da bude što manje boli! Kiss

----------


## Magdalena1976

Sve boli na svoj način , i punkcija i HSG(utz i rtg) ali da se izdržati! Ja popijem za bolove i naravno normabel i poslije sam cijeli dan u oblacima! :Klap: Počeo mi se i sviđati ! :Grin: 
*Vojvođanka* jedna ,ali vrijedna prava je! Samo nek se ona lijepo dijeli i još bolje uhvati za tebe! Šaljem veliki kiss :Heart: 
Živjele naše čekalice i nek im bete budu visoke! :Zaljubljen: 
Svima :Love:

----------


## Magdalena1976

> *Sumskovoce* ma to za HSG shvati ovako: ako te bude bolilo, ok, možda su bile neke priraslice ili su bili neprohodni jajov. pa onda kasnije ostaneš trudna - super, a ako ne bude boli - opet dobro, prošla još jedna pretraga. A što se tiče ovulacije, osjetimo mi nju i pucanje folikula, ali to nema veze sa prohodnosti jajovoda. Prohodnost se samo može vidjet na HSG-u ili laparoskopski. Sretno!


Potpisujem!

----------


## Magdalena1976

:Cool:  danas sam u ovom raspoloženju!  Baš mi je dobro! Ništa mi ne može ovaj dan pokvarit! Uživajte u vikendu i pokušajte se opustiti što više! :Yes:

----------


## cranky

> Nego - kad smo već kod HSG-a, da li osjetite svoju ovulaciju? Ja osjetim točno kako se spušta niz jajovode i znam na koji jajnik ovuliram, pa me zanima da li je i kod vas tako? Ako me ovulacija boli, možda su zaista ti jajovodi malčice neprohodni?


Draga moja bol kod O ti nema veze s prohodnošću. Mene O tako rastura da jedva hodam cca 2 sata, a HSG nalaz uredan, sve prohodno. I nemoj se bojat, mkratko traje i nije tako strašno. Meni je to više bila neugoda nego bol  :Wink: 

Puse svima  :Heart:

----------


## vita22

Ee drage moje ,Šumskovoće da te utješim meni je hsg bio bezveze opusti se i bit će ok brzo je gotovo ........LOKS šta se tiče pitanja o blizićima da može biti iz 1js to sz ti jednojajčani blizići........Vojvođanka sjećam te se s prve punkcije jedva si išla kući nadam se da ti je ova bila blaža i uspješnija jedna ali vrijedna,Crancky i TigricaL sretno za vaše betice...........svima drugima pozdrav posebno Dani 82 i Okidoki...........Sara38,Innu,Kikica,Gizmos,Barby,  Mare157,Mayicaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitrudnice te bi najveći kissssss

----------


## cranky

I prozujaše nama naša Vita  :Heart:

----------


## Darkica

Curke, buduci je sutra praznik, zelim vam svima da se lijepo provedete i da uzivate...u kojecemu :Laughing: 
Pusa svima :Heart:

----------


## vita22

:Heart: Moram Crancky moja draga da me ne zaboravite................. :Heart:

----------


## barbyRI

> Draga, nije to plašenje, to su činjenice i savjeti kako da ti bude lakše, jer i HSG i punkcija boli, e, sad koliko koga to je individualno...
> Mene je bolio HSG (jajovod prohodan), ali 10 min. nakon više se niti ne sjećam...bol prođe, idemo dalje...
> Držim fige da bude što manje boli! Kiss


slazem se tigrical,isto je i kod mene bilo...bolilo ne dobrano iako su bili prohodni,samo ajde izdrzi se ne kraje dugo sve skupa mozda sa pripremama i uvodjenjem onih cijevcica,katetera do 15min,meni je nakon toga bila jaka bol jedno 20ak min,onda se digla otisla do sobe i poslije kad asam iza 3h isla doma bila sam ko nova jos me muz vodio na pizzu :Smile: 
i ja sam se nadala da mozda nakon hsg ostanem trudna ,svi oko mene su me uvjeravali,one sprehe znas ona moja jedna je isto tako,itd,itd.....ali nazalost nis od toga,evo sad je bas godina dana od toga.
*Sumskovoce* sretno u ponedjeljak i da te sto manje boli...tjesi se da smo sve tu prosle to i da smo prezivile :Smile:

----------


## diabolica

Drage moje, svratila sam samo da vam poželim sutra ugodan odmor, *tigrical i cranky* strpljivo čekanje bete i *vojvođanka* ludi tulum u labosu. 
Pusek svima!

----------


## diabolica

*Sumskovoce*, izdrži u ponedjeljak ....stisni zube. Sretno!

----------


## Darkica

'jutro, curke! Evo, spremam se partiti malo do Krka, ali prije nego odem, imam pitanje :Smile: Uvijek imam pitanje :Laughing: 
Da bih otisla na prvano savjetovanje u KBC, meni treba slobodan dan, a nije mi to zgodno traziti :Sad: , pa me zanima znate li nekoga pravnika (odvjetnika) kojemu bi mogla otici da rijesim i to? dani82 mi je poslala primjerak te pravne potvrde, pa bih otisla k nekome privatno da to sredim.
Jos jednom, svima zelim ugodan dan, da se zabavite i odmorite!
Pusa svima :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Pa imaš u obiteljskom centru u Rijeci čula sam da ne kompliciraju i da je brzo gotovo i besplatno je

----------


## Darkica

:Heart: Hvala ti puno, *Mali Mimi* :Heart:

----------


## mare157

Joj cure ja ću sad upasti sa pitanjem kao da imam 15 godina i kvocjent inteligencije 22.
Jučer sam dobila kao stvari, ali nešto smeđe i malo tamno crveno. Danas mi je potop. Šta računam kao prvi dan ciklusa??? Danas ili jučer??
Moram se javiti u Rijeku danas pa molim pomoć brzo... 
Može i na pp

----------


## fijolica

*Vovođanka*, sretno i želim ti jednu zimsku bebu!
*Sumskovoce* i tebi sretno sutra! Nemoj se bojati, ako i bude bolilo (a nadam se da neće!) ne može nikada boliti toliko koliko boli čekanje i želja za tvojom malom mrvicom! Samo hrabro :Smile: 
*Mare157*, i meni uvijek tako bude i nikad ne znam koji mi je prvi dan. Moja ginekologica kaže da je prvi dan kad baš krene.

Ja sam bila na pregledu, stara cista pasala, al došla nova koja bi trebala puknuti. Vidjela mi ovulaciju i dala zeleno svjetlo. Za mjesec dana opet kontrola, da vidimo što je sa cistom. MM i ja smo odlučili ne paziti i ne opterećivati se, pa šta bude. Rekla je, HSG na jesen ako do tada ne bude bebić :Saint: 

Pozdrav svim curama!

----------


## dani82

*Mare* 1dc ti je kada baš krene, a na kbc-u imaju neku filozofiju da stvari trebaš dobit do 14 sati da bi ti se to računalo kao 1dc.... znači i ti startaš  :Smile: 

*Vojvođanka* sretno sutra... držim fige.

*Sumskovoce* i tebi želim sreću sutra da prođe čim prije i čim bezbolnije.

----------


## mare157

Krečem, krečem!!! Još rad bi neko u RI dignuo tel.slušalicu... Uffff Strpljen-spašen.

----------


## tigrical

> *Mare* 1dc ti je kada baš krene, a na kbc-u imaju neku filozofiju da stvari trebaš dobit do 14 sati da bi ti se to računalo kao 1dc.... znači i ti startaš 
> 
> *Vojvođanka* sretno sutra... držim fige.
> 
> *Sumskovoce* i tebi želim sreću sutra da prođe čim prije i čim bezbolnije.


Potpisujem! Pusa svima!

----------


## tigrical

> Joj cure ja ću sad upasti sa pitanjem kao da imam 15 godina i kvocjent inteligencije 22.
> Jučer sam dobila kao stvari, ali nešto smeđe i malo tamno crveno. Danas mi je potop. Šta računam kao prvi dan ciklusa??? Danas ili jučer??
> Moram se javiti u Rijeku danas pa molim pomoć brzo... 
> Može i na pp


Neki kažu do 16,00 sati, neki do 18,00 sati ako dobiješ da se računa taj dan kao 1dc, u Rijeci je do 14,00 jer im je do tad radno vrijeme, pa kasnije nemaš kome niti javit...
Na tvom mjestu ja bi računala danas kao 1dc

----------


## barbyRI

mare tako je meni bilo kad sam kretala u postupak prvi dan nesto kenjaklo,smedjkasto i rekla mi sestra da se racuna kad bas krene,tako da sam, drugi dan racunala jel je ponoci mi jace krenulo.i racuna se prvi dan kako su ti cure vec rekle ako dobijes do 14h

cure ja cu puknut,od mojih stvari apsolutno nista jos,svaki dan sam sve napuhnutija.proslo veca  2mj a njih nema..jedva cekam sutra i ne micem se od tamo dok me ne primi...nadam se da me nece i ovaj put zeznut pa da opet vlastelica ne bude...

----------


## tigrical

*barbyRI* budi odrješita i traži da te odmah primi, a ne čekat do 13,00 sati opet... reci da ćeš se raspuknut!

----------


## Vojvođanka

*barbRy* možda bi ti bilo najbolje da dođeš kasnije jer te ujutro sigurno neće primiti a da sjediš tamo od 7.30 nema smisla, u svakom slučaju možda se i vidimo.......biologica me je danas obradovala riječima da se moja jedna j.s. podijelila na dvije stanice  :Very Happy:  
.......a onda sam nastavila čekati sa strepnjom do sutra  :Nope: 

*tigrical* kako se ti držiš?????
*crancy* jel "mrda" šta kod tebe?

svima curama jedan veliki  :Kiss:

----------


## barbyRI

a ne znam ni sama kad da dodjem kad je uvije tamo spica,znam da vlastelic od 7 i pol pocne radit a poslije ga znaju setat te u salu,te na sastanak,...oko 8,9 cu doc pa sta bude al primit me mora...da mi da nesto da popijem da procurim jel me puca vec sve ovo,nervozna sam,a i par veceri sam primjetila da sam puna vode...kad skinem carape ostanu mi utori na nogama jaki i kad pristisnem prstom ostanu udubine a dr mi nedavno rekla da je to od nakupljanja tekucine i da to nije dobro..
Vojvođanka kad ti moras bit tamo sutra?drzim fige

----------


## tigrical

*Vojvođanka* do sad je bilo dobro, ali ovaj tjedan počinje nervoza...
Vibram da se js dijeli i dalje!

----------


## dani82

*Tigricel* tako je i meni bilo sve ok dok nije bilo jedno 4 dana do dana kada sam odlučila popiškit test... ali dani idu (nevjerojatno brzo čak) 

*Vojođanka* sretno ti bilo sutra, je li ti sutra imaš transfer ili moraš opet zvat?

----------


## cranky

*Vojvođanka*  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Tigrical* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*barbyRI* nadam se da sutra nećeš čekat cijeli dan i da će ti dr riješit ovo koma stanje  :Love: 

Drage moje kod mene se ništa ne mrda  :Wink:  ponašam se ko da se ništa nije desilo i za sad sam mirna, da nema utrića sve bi bilo status quo, sve me nešto probada u jajnicima, kao što sam rekla, standardno. E sad kad dođe tamo negdje kraj tjedna, onda više ne garantiram kakva ću bit  :Laughing: 

Puse svima  :Heart:

----------


## mare157

Evo da prijavim, u subotu je bio 1.dc, danas sam startala sa klom. i u petak imam 1.folikulom.  :Very Happy: 
I mi smo "uzjahali"

----------


## loks

dobro jutro moje drage suborke, počinje još jedna šetimana. nadam se da ste se lipo odmorile za vikend i ne radile ništa, baš kao ja. 
*sumskovoce* držim fige i sigurna sam da je sve super prošlo!
*vojvođanka* za js navijam iz sve snage  :Very Happy: ...čuda se dešavaju pa nek bude i ovo jedno, zaslužila si!
*cranky* tnx za linkić
pusa svima!!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Drage moje suborke, ništa nije bolilo  :Very Happy: 
Već sam kod kuma i gledam sva vaša ohrabrenja i čini mi se kao da seznamo od uvijek  :Zaljubljen:  jako ste mi pomogle i na tome vam HALA!
HSG je bio neugodan odk su me prali i dok su namjestili kateter. Dvaput je prije toga otopina samo izašla. Čini mi se da mi je otvor maternice malo krivo nagnut jer su mi nešto unutra namiještali (slično opisu koji je tigrical dala za njenu punkciju) i osjetila sam maternicu, tako da - sad znam više manje kako to ide (malo je mistično za nas pionirke MPO-a vizualizirati si punkciju i transfer).
GIZMOS ni ja neznam sad da li sam razočarana time što je sve prohodno, potajice sam se nadala da će u jajovodima biti stvar, ali nek je sve u redu, sve pretarge do sad su mi bile savršene, sad se vibra za spermiogram i hormone MM-a ovaj četvrtak.
BabryRI smo rkle ovaj put opušteno  :Wink:  Vlastelića po mojim saznanjima nema cijeli ovaj tjedan, baš sam zato radila hsg u Puli. Sestra mirekla na tel. 
Ja se trenutno, potaknuta ohrabrenjima doktora, dvoumin hoću li otvoriti temu Prije začeća, ali me strah povratka u sferu "kućne radinosti" i iščekivanja vještice, to me frustriralo zadnje 2 godine i loš spermiogram mi je priuštio tri mjeseca blažene opuštenosti i neiščekivanja... opet neki mi glasić govori da bismo nas dvoje možda sami nešto mogli napraviti... teško je priznati sam sebi neke stvari...borba je u tijeku, intuicija vrišti, a razum ju trpa pod tepih nebi li izbjegao pokoju suzu... Koliko srca treba da bi čovjek postao roditelj...

----------


## sara38

*Sumskovoce* ma nek je i to prošlo! :Smile:

----------


## Igolina1

> teško je priznati sam sebi neke stvari...borba je u tijeku, intuicija vrišti, a razum ju trpa pod tepih nebi li izbjegao pokoju suzu... Koliko srca treba da bi čovjek postao roditelj...


kako istinito  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tigrical

> *Sumskovoce* ma nek je i to prošlo!


Potpis

----------


## cranky

*Sumskovoce*  :Very Happy:  super i za nalaz i za bezbolni postupak.
Sad ćeš ti nama brzo na TZ vidjet ćeš, i to iz kućne radinosti.  :Love: 

*Mare* nek ovaj bude dobitni (zauzdani  :Laughing:  )~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Dani* kad je UZV?

*Tigrical* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Vojvođanka* nadam se da je bio transfer 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Puse svima (jedva čekam kavu)  :Heart:

----------


## tigrical

Vojvođankaaaaa javi se

----------


## Vojvođanka

evo me  :Smile: 
moj postupak se nastavlja čudnovitim putevima.....moja mrvica se podijelila na 4  :Very Happy:  prvo sam nazvala ujutro (za svaki slučaj) i kad sam došla u bolnicu čekaona je bila krcata, ja sam bila zadnja od cura za transfer, popila sam kavicu ljepo se ispričala, kad izlazi sestra i proziva me da sam PRVA NA REDU  :Shock:  ja se u čudu ogledam a cure mi govore ulazi nema veze.... dr. je malo zakasnio pa sam se ljepo ispričala s biologicom (neka plava) koja me je umirila riječima da se mrvica pravilno razvija i da nije bitno što je četvorostanična .... i kako sam bila prva imala sam blaženi mir od 10 minuta u sobi da dođem sebi 
sad čekam da se moj borac ugnjezdi
beta 17.05.
a na papiru mi je dr. stavio da je punkcija bila 01.05. a ne 30.04. jer sam bila pisana za maj mjesec - i oni snalažljivi 
*sara38* što ti nisi trebala doći danas na razgovor?
*mare157* bravo za start
*dani28* kako tvoji folikuli?
*tigrical i crancy* - šta da vam kažem - držite se i mislite pozitivno - nije gotovo dok nije gotovo - mi čekamo da nas iznenadite 
svima hvala na potpori i pozitivnim mislima  :Love:

----------


## tigrical

*Vojvođanka* bravo, sad samo lagano i neka se mrvica ugnjezdi
*mare157* čekamo petak da vidimo koliko je folikulića
*dani82* di si?
*cranky* kako je? 

Pusa svima!

----------


## tigrical

*BarbyRI* kakva je situacija?

----------


## barbyRI

evo opet mog izvjestaja..opet cete se nacitat... :Smile: 
ovo danas je bio rekord...dosla u 8 i pol na humanu,otisla bilo proslo 2 i pol....solidno...docekala dorucak,rucak,skoro pa i veceru tamo :Laughing: 
kad sam dosla javim se samiri ona me onako mrko pogleda i kaze ne znam oce vas primit moc dr jel je danas sam radi i za smiljanicu i vlasica,danas je takva spica.sta se moglo zakljucit i po cekaoni,jedno 20ak zena je bilo tamo kad sam dosla.oko 1h primi me dr,ja kazem napravite nesto jel cu puknut vise,danas je 64 dana kako nemam stvari...i on normalno ko i uvijek na utz me stavi,gleda gleda dugo.lijevo,desno pa se opet vraca,ovo mi je valjda najduzi utz bio....kaze ne mogu jednostavno vjerovat da niste prokrvarili,trebali ste odavno,vec su vam trebale i proc,ili ce pak doci svaki cas ali pripremite se da cete imat opci potop....ja njemu ma nek bude poplava samo da krenu..on se poceo smijat. kaze da mi je sluznica jako zadebljana.jajnici sve ok,ostalo isto,ciste prosle valjda od klomifena.ajde nesto bar dobro :Smile:  i kaze on nista obuci te se pa se vratite i kaze mariji dajte uputnicu nek ide betu vadit da iskljucimo i to pa cemo cekat stvari pa ponovit ginek hormone da se nije tu sta poremetilo kad tako steka.i kad bude beta gotova nek se vratim odmah,otisla vadit,molila ih da mi je hitno i rekli za sat vremena da ce bit,medjutim proslo je i sat i pol.moja beta 35.1ja ostala,nisam imala rijeci,bila frendica smenom,pocele joj suze ici...ja nista i dalje zbunjena skroz,necu se veselit nicemu jel sam se puno puta na kraju plakala....odem kod njega pokazem mu on zine onako,ja g apitam dr sta je to,sta to znaci?a on kao trudnoca mozda vrlo mala,ponovite u petak opet obavezno.vlastelica opet nema tamo do 10.5 bit ce vlasic i docentica.ne znam sta sad mislit...jos mu j govorim to mi se malo cini kad sam prolsi put bila,bila mi je 4683 beta...onda je jedna zena bila u cekaoni koja mi poslije govori da je njoj bila 24 samo i trudna je bila...A ne preostaje mi nego cekat do petka i molit se Bogu...e da pitao me imam li kakve neznake da ce mi doci,ja govorim ne bas osim sta me jucer i danas onako lagano probada ali vrlo malo i vec jedno 3 dana me sise bole na dodir...a ona kze zanimljivo to su simptomi..i zabor. sam mu reci vec jedno 3,4tj pisam svako malo,tjera me stalno na wc...
eto mog izvjestaja,opet ste imale sta za citat....znate da s menom uvijek neka komedija.... :Laughing: 
*Vojvođanka* ti si bila na transferu jutros,sjedile su 3 cure koje su isto imale,koja si ti?mislim da je jedna imala naocale? jos jedna cura vec na kraju oko 2 i pol kad sam se vratila me prepoznala sa kavice samo ne znam koja je... :Smile:

----------


## mravak

*Pozdrav svima!!!!!!!*

Evo i mene... uživala sam ovaj vikend... čak je i palo prvo sunčanje na plaži... divota...  :Smile: 
a danas i jučer ova kišurina  :Sad: 

*Sumskovoce*  super i za nalaz i za bezbolni postupak... 
*Vojvođanka* bravo, sad samo ležati i neka se mrvica ugnjezdi...
*mare157* navijamo  za folikuliće ....



Danas sam podigla hormone...  vadila sam ih 4dc (jer mi je 3dc pao u nedjelju)
FSH 7.1
LH 12.7
PRL 548
TESTOSTERON 2.7

Da li su mi dobri hormoni??????????

Pusa svima.....

----------


## Sumskovoce

*BarbiRI* draga ti ćeš nas još iznenaditi kao nitko do sada! Beta!!!! A ti naručuješ M već tjednima, ma nema M za tebe, velika buša, to je stvar za tebe!
*Tigrical i Cranky* ljubim vam te mrve male!
*Vojvođanka* čuvaj mrve svoje i reci im da nema mrdanja slijedećih 9 mjeseci  :Wink: 
*Mare* sretno! Do neba sretno!
A mi sve ostale nadalice neka nam je lijepo se družiti, širiti dobre vibre našim proljetnim nadama  :Smile: 
Mravak, za tebe draga ref. vrijednosti za hormone koje si navela:
- FSH od 3,5-12,5 (ti 7,1 dakle OK)
- LH od 2,4 do 12,6 ( ti 12,7 dakle malčice povišeno)
- PRL od 102-496 (ti 548 dakle isto malčice povišeno)
- Testosteron od 0,22 do 2,9 (ti 2,7 dakle OK)
Na svakom nalazu iz laba pišu referentne vrijednosti, da si i sama možeš učitati nalaz. BTW nemoj se brinut za mala povišenja, i stres može isto utjecati na nalaz.

----------


## dani82

*Vojvođanka* čuvaj sada svoju mrvicu, nadam se da će te obradovati za 3 tjedna  :Kiss: 

*BarbyRi*  :Shock:   :Shock:  pa ti si još i trudna... s tobom dogodovštinama nikad kraja... ali mislim da ti ništa neće predstavljat problem ako si stvarno trudna... strpljivo isčekujem tvoju betu.

*Sumskovoce* dobro da je sada i ta pretraga iza tebe.... sretno ti želim u petak.

*Tigrical* još malo...  :Smile: 

*Cranky* 1. ultrazvuk mi je sutra... i ti si nam blizu tigricel, kada ono piškiš?

*Vita, Sara, Gizmos, Innu, Diabolica, Mare175* (sretan ti start  :Wink: ), *Darkica, Magdalena i mravak* pozdrav cure!!

----------


## mravak

Hvala *sumskovoce* !!
Nisam bila sigurna da li su to vrijednosti vezane za 3dc jer ja sam vadila 4dc!! 

19.05. imam konzultacije sa dr, Vlastelićem vezano za terapiju a mengu očekujem 24.05.
.... jedva čekam da se i kod mene počne nešto dešavati i da se imam čemu nadati...

----------


## Vojvođanka

*barbyRy* pa ti si trudna ??????????????????????? mora biti da si imala *intenzivnu* kućnu radinost  :Smile: 
šaljem ti puuuuno vibri za duplanje bete
ja sam bila ta cura s naočalama a ti koja si, možda sam te uspjela zapamtiti?

----------


## Magdalena1976

*BarbyRi* uljepšala si mi dan! Suuper! Pa to su neočekivane vijesti! :Very Happy: 
*Vojvođanka* neka se mrva ugnjezdi! Ostalim čekalicama veliki pozdrav i poljubac :Heart: !
*Sumskovoće* drago mi je da da je HSG prošao u najboljem redu i da je sve ok!
Svima sretno i :Heart: 

ps: ja sam :Sad: , valjda od ovog vremena

----------


## tigrical

*barbyRI* držim fige za petak i da se beta dupla! Da nema tebe na ovom PDF-u bilo bi dosadno, stvarno nas uvijek iznenadiš!

----------


## Igolina1

pozdrav svim curama i šaljem vibrice za sve koje ih trebaju...a POSEBNO našoj Barby...stvarno da je nema trebalo bi ju izmisliti, e Barby pa nek ti je sa srećom, baš mi je drago, vibram da je to to i da mrva već raste ispod  :Heart: !

 :Klap:

----------


## cranky

> sad čekam da se moj borac ugnjezdi
> beta 17.05.


Draga milijun ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da 17.05. bude sretan dan

*BarbyRi* woouuw  :Shock:  s tobom stvarno nikad dosadno. Šaljem ti milijun ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  da ti petak bude sretan dan

*Tigrical* milijun ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  sve znaš  :Love: 

*Dani* nek ti sutra kaže da si krcata folikulića  :Wink: 

Svima ostalima želim odlične nalaze i sretne početke  :Heart: 

Ja sam i dalje standardno. Jedva čekam kavicu  :Klap:

----------


## barbyRI

hvala cure! joj ko ce docekat petak...citala sam malo pise da tako mala beta obicno bude biokemijska trudnoca ili vanmaternicna..nadam se da nece biti tako..a gledala sam i vrijednosti bete,pise da do 5 nema trudnoce,od 5-25 je trudnoca li-la moze opstat a i ne mora,najcesce ode,a iznad 25 na dalje da je sigurna trudnoca...sad sve ovisi kako ce se dalje razvijat situacija...jel zna tko nekog ko je imao tako niske vrijednosti bete a na kraju bilo sve ok?mozda tu na forumu?
tigrical evo vidis da nema mene ovako dosadne ko bi vas zabavljao? :Smile: 
Vojvođanka ja sam sjedila preko puta tebe ispod prozora odmah.

----------


## Vojvođanka

oprosti barbyRy ali sjedilo vas je bar 10 cura preko puta mene.....kako si bila obučena? uostalom, dođi na kavu pa će mo se upoznati  :Smile:

----------


## sali

*barbyRI* :Very Happy:  držim fige za petak da se beta dupla. Nemoj se zamarati sa vrijednostima bete, sada moraš biti smirena i opuštena.
*tigrical, cranky* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*vojvođanka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se mrvica dobro ugnjezdi
*dani82, mare157* sretno cure :Very Happy: 
Puse svima :Heart:

----------


## barbyRI

> oprosti barbyRy ali sjedilo vas je bar 10 cura preko puta mene.....kako si bila obučena? uostalom, dođi na kavu pa će mo se upoznati


ako budem mogla hocu...
imala sam obucenu crnu trenirku i ispod lila majicu

----------


## diabolica

*barbyRI* i meni si uljepšala dan...samo neka se Beta dupla i neće biti nikakvih problema (naježila sam se kao kad sam Dani82 dizala nalaz Bete)
*Vojvođanka* ~~~~~~~~za tvoju mrvicu
*Cranky, Tigrical* mislim da vam se i ponekad štuca koliko na vas mislim da konačno javite dobre vijesti
*Dani82, mare157* sretno drage moje
*Vita* baš sam sretna što sam te danas srela
Svima ostalima šaljem veliku pusu i veselim se kavici. 

Ja sam ipak odustala od amniocenteze jer mi je nuhalni nabor u 13. tjednu normalnih 2mm, nema nikakvih indikacija da bi bilo nekakvih genetskih poremećaja jer ipak sam jednom rodila zdravo dijete, u familiji nemam nikoga sa Downom ili nekim drugim sličnim bolestima, nalaz UZV-a je super...samo ću za svaki slulčaj otići u 15. tjednu na Zavod za bilogiju na Medicinski fakultet provjeriti krv. Ma ne dam da me nitko pika u trbuh....a i vidim da niti jedna cura sa MPO-a nije išla na Amnio baš zbog toga što se tako teško dođe do bebuline. Nadam se da niti jedna od vas neće biti u takvoj nedoumici kad bude trudnica kao ja ovih dana.....jedva čekam kavicu u subotu da se malo opustim!

----------


## barbyRI

dani82 tebi je bila oko 40 beta jelda?ali si prokrvarila na kraju,kako je ono bilo?
diabolica ja isto nebi na amnio isla,cula sam da to zna biti zeznuto....ako ti je drugo ok sigurno je sve u redu.znam 2 zene koje su isto morale na amnio jel su blizu 40te radjale i potpisale su da ne idu...i eto danas imaju veliku,zivu i zdravu djecicu i kazu da im je drago da nisu pristale

----------


## tigrical

*sara38* ide u postupak ovaj mjesec, jupi!!!

Cure, kako ste?
Pusa svima!

----------


## sara38

Dobro jutro svima želim. 
Najprije se želim javiti našoj *BarbyRI* i riješiti je misterije tko je ta cura iz čekaonice koja joj se javila. Pa eto *Barby* ponovit ću ti kao i jučer da se lijepo opustiš, miruješ i vidjet ćeš, beta će narasti do petka. 
*Mare* i *Dani82* želim vam uspješan start. 
*Tigricel* i *Cranky* izdržite još malo, bit će sve ok. 
*Vojvođanko* čuvaj svoju mrvu i idući tjedan želim te sresti u KBC sa velikom betom. 
A samo usput želim reći da bih trebala početi i ja ovaj vikend sa kombinacijom klomifen i gonal. 
Velika pusa svim curama!  :Heart:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Tigrical BOK! Lete leptirići po trbuhu? Nestrpljiva? Držim ti fige da sve bude OK i da nas sve obraduješ ogromnom betom  :Wink: 
Dani82, Mare, Sara38, SVIMA nek je sretno i dobitno  :Wink: 
Magdalena ne biti tužna, proći će ovo vrijeme ludo i sve će se vratiti na mjesto.
Kod mene još očekivanja i milijun misli...hoće li s-gram biti bolji/ lošiji/ isti? Hoće li MM imati OK hormone....kako će sve to skupa s nama ispasti... Mora da je vrijeme krivo jer me ponovo sve brige ovog svijeta muče.
Postoji li forum na kojem bih mogla napisati sve budalaštine koje mi prolaze kroz glavu, sva glupa pitanja na koja ne postoji odgovor i sve strahove koji se jedan po jedan, pokazuju bezrazložnim i neutemeljenim?
Tamo bih najradije deponirala sve te viškove, sve te negativnosti i odlučila se biti lakša, bar na sat-dva, par na pola dana... 
Barby javi svoje dogodovštine - daj nas iznenadi...
Mare kako si od kad si pikalica?
Mravak - da li je TM napravio hormone? Kakvi su?
Cranky i Vojvođanka -  puse do neba!
Tigrical draga, daj da ova mrva ostane kod tebe....od srca puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~za vas dvoje  :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

*Sumskovoce* ne znam da li je ovo što osjećam leptirići po trbuhu ili grčevi od dolazeće M  :Evil or Very Mad: , ali hvala ti na vibrama :Heart:

----------


## Vojvođanka

*sara38* super za raniji start!!!!!!!!
koliko me je tvoja vijest razveselila toliko sam se i rasp...... na milinovića i njegov zakon, štednju, nedostatak ljekova grrrr...... jer me je dr. vlastelić htio odgoditi 1 mj. zbog nedostatka decapeptila i da sam ga poslušala svejedno bi završila na istoj stimulaciji klomifen+gonal...........nadam se da ćeš ti puuuuuno bolje reagirati na takvu stimulaciju od mene jer sam ja ipak imala samo 2mjeseca pauze 
*barbyRy* ne sjećam te se, ali s obzirom u kakvom sam stanju bila jučer mogla si imati i rogove neznam da li bi te registrirala  :Smile: 
*diabolica* odlučili ste hrabro!!! na osnovu svega što si nabrojala nemaš mjesta nikakvoj brizi

meni je transfer jučer bio "malo" nelagodan, iskusila sam klješta od tigrical  :Smile:  i doktor se dosta mučio da mi pod kutem uvede cjevćicu (ja sam škripala zubima) e sad jučer sam cijeli dan imala napetost u stomaku da sam nakraju popustila i popila četvrtinu normabela da opustim mišiće, danas ista situacija a nisam neki fan ljekova pa neznam na koji način da se opustim niti koliko dana me može takvo stanje držati, sva sam u grču.....

jedva čekam kavicu.............

----------


## Vojvođanka

> *Sumskovoce* ne znam da li je ovo što osjećam leptirići po trbuhu ili grčevi od dolazeće M , ali hvala ti na vibrama


 ti poznaješ svoje tijelo najbolje - što ti intuicija govori???? 
meni odgovori na životne dileme često dolaze ujutro dok sam još snena, nisu svaki puta ugodni ali su istiniti

----------


## tigrical

> ti poznaješ svoje tijelo najbolje - što ti intuicija govori???? 
> meni odgovori na životne dileme često dolaze ujutro dok sam još snena, nisu svaki puta ugodni ali su istiniti


Meni ujutro samo dvije stvari padnu na pamet: 1. stavi hladnu masku na oči protiv podočnjaka 2. jesam li sigurna da nije danas subota, pa da ostanem spavati?!

----------


## tigrical

> ti poznaješ svoje tijelo najbolje - što ti intuicija govori???? 
> meni odgovori na životne dileme često dolaze ujutro dok sam još snena, nisu svaki puta ugodni ali su istiniti


Moje tijelo zna samo grčeve od M

----------


## Vojvođanka

onda dobro  :Smile: 
imala si jednu trudnoću zato sam mislila da poznaješ svoje tijelo

----------


## tigrical

> onda dobro 
> imala si jednu trudnoću zato sam mislila da poznaješ svoje tijelo


Misliš na vanmaterničnu? Nisam onda imala simptome, samo M koja je trajala i trajala

----------


## Sumskovoce

Trudim se ne bluziti, ne ide mi baš od ruke.... trebala bih biti pozitivnija, kao što sam do sada bila, ali, ali....valjda se psihički pripremam na loš nala s-grama...a tako bih voljela da sam u krivu....
Dogovor sa MM-om je pao: ako je s-gram bolji idemo kod Vlastelića da nas stavi u red čakenja za IVF u KBC Rijeka, i cijelo ljeto keks na eks... ako je s-gram isti i/ili lošiji zovem Reša da nas stavi na čekanje
već u 6. mjesecu, možda 7. ako mi tako padne ciklus. U svakom slučaju odlučila sam da se nešto radikalno mora poduzeti, da želim pokušati čim prije jer mi je čekanje već odavno dosadilo...
Jučer mi je dr. iz Pule rekao da je lako biti pozitivan dok su nalazi jedan za drugim savršeni, neka s mužem raščistim da je šansa za uspješnu oplodnju po postupku 25% i da budemo spremni na negativnu betu, neuspjeli pokušaj i tugu nakon toga...
Naravno sve je to bilo nakon što sam se žalila da se u Rijeci čeka dosta dugo i da nema terapije koju žene trebaju. Neznam da li je branio čast KBC-a ili sam mu samo digla tlak...ali zaboljelo je to njegovo upozoravanje. Znam da je rekao istinu i da se na sve
moram pripremiti, ali čemu lomiti mi moja blesava, optimistična, naivna krila koja me drže pribranu i fokusiranu samo na cilj... Čini se da još nisam niti prešla preko saznanja da zaista trebam MPO...
Vidjet ćemo....bit će bolje! 
Tigrical - ne još žuriti sa zaključcima...rano je...imaš još 4 dana do odgovora...Mantraj!!!! Afirmacije!

----------


## dani82

Pozz cure!!
Evo mene s folikulometrije, jedan dominantni folikul 11x12mm, ima ih još nekoliko ali su manji, u četvrtak sam ponovno tamo.
*BarbyRi* ja ti baš i nisam najsvjetliji primjer jer je kod mene na kraju bila biokemijska (stvari sam dobila tek nako 10 dana od poz.ß)... nadam se da će tvoja priča dobiti bolji emilog.
*Sumskovoce* no sikiriki  :Wink:  ... nemaš ništa od toga, stvari su kakve jesu i tvoje gubljenje živaca neće pridonijeti tome da budu ni bolje, ni gore.
*Diabolica* mislim da si dobru odluku donijela.  :Kiss: 
*Tigrical* nadam se da su imak leptirići!
*Sara* super za start!!

----------


## cranky

> A samo usput želim reći da bih trebala početi i ja ovaj vikend sa kombinacijom klomifen i gonal.


Yees  :Very Happy: 



> Meni ujutro samo dvije stvari padnu na pamet: 1. stavi hladnu masku na oči protiv podočnjaka 2. jesam li sigurna da nije danas subota, pa da ostanem spavati?!


 :Laughing:  ovo me tako na mene podsjeća



> Evo mene s folikulometrije, jedan dominantni folikul 11x12mm, ima ih još nekoliko ali su manji, u četvrtak sam ponovno tamo.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Sumskovoce*  :Love:  nemoj bit tužna, sama si rekla "pozitiva i afirmacija" 

Ja sam 8dpo i sad mi se polako počinje budit onaj glupi crv  :Shock:  kako ga mrzim. A ovi utrići.... ja sam ko drogirana od njih (kombiniram oralno i vaginalno jer mi je tako zgodnije)

Puse svima koje nisam nabrojala  :Heart:

----------


## loks

vidim da se svašta ovdje dešava
*barbyRI* ja se nadam najboljem
*vojvođanka* sretno ti bilo sa bebicom u bušici, nek se primi da nas razveselite
*sumskovoce* tvoja je reakcija sasvim normalna i itekako je normalno da te svako toliko neš razljuti. nedaj svoj pozitivan stav, a tek ste na početku, itekako će biti uspona i padova, koliko god pozitiva bila uključena boli i bolit će...toga moraš bit svijesna. a možda i neće...možda sve uspije iz prve  :Yes:  pa uđete u onaj mali postotak onih koji uspiju iz prve, ima i takvih nisu izmišljeni, ja poznajem barem tri para...život je nepredvidiv!
svim ostalim čekalicama i pikalicama  :Wink: . uskoro ću i ja biti na startu...izvijestiti ću obavezno!

----------


## mare157

Samo da pozdravim!!! Pročitala sam sve, svašta se izdešavalo, a najjaća mi je 

*Barby Ri*!!!Joj draga nek ti je sretno, od sveg srca želim!!!
Hvala svima na vibrama i željama
*Dani* super za tvoje folikule, još će se koji naći, vidjeti ćeš!!!

Ja sam vam luda ko vrijeme. Ma šta ko vrijeme?? Gora sam od vremena. Malo sam koma, malo super sretna, malo na rubu samoubojstva. Nije mi 1.put bilo tako od klomifena... Sad je ludilo!!! Radim, a pola toga zaboravim, sve postove sam pročitala, a nemam pojma šta sam pročitala... Ludilo!!
Znam samo da idem u petak na folikm.
Sretno svima suborke moje drage!!! :Bye:

----------


## Kikica1

*Barby Ri* .... tebi zelim svu srecu kad budes ponavljala betu. Neka se pravilno izduplala i neka bude b*e*t*u*r*i*n*a!!! Ne bi sad mogla prstom uprt u pravu osobu ali koliko me sjecanje sluzi bilo je slicnih slucajeva sa sretnim zavrsetkom. Po meni, bitno je da raste a s obzirom na to koliko cekas mengu, sam dragi Bog zna kad si ostala trudna tako da ti do petka nitko ne moze dati pametan odgovor. Ja ti drzim fige da je rana trudnoca i da bude skolska do kraja.

*Tigrical* .... tako sam i ja imala grceve od petka a u ponedjeljak pozitivna beta... jos sam se setala po snijegu za vikend i cuda izvodila naokolo jer i tako nisam trudna, pa dobit cu svaki cas.... i test nisam htjela popiskiti jer mi je bilo zao 100 kunelica ... mos mislit iznenadjenja kad sam vidjela betu. Eto, tebi vibram za isti scenarij.

*Dani, Sara* ... vama figice idu da sve prodje okej, da folikuli budu sto veci, js sto kvalitetnije, tulum u labu lud i da se vase mrvice fino ugnijezde na slijedecih devet mjeseci.

*Vojvođanka* .... mazi busu !

Cranky, Vita, Innu, Sumskovoce, jooj cure hrpa vas je...tko ce vas sve pobrojati... svima veliki pozdrav i postanite sto prije trbusaste!  :Kiss: 

*Diabolica* , trudnice nasa  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ranga

Drage forumašice,

danas sam tek vidjela ovaj topic i baš mi je drago da postoji jer se i ja sutra idem prijaviti na Humanu reprodukciju u KCB Rijeka. Situacija je ovakva - mm je dijagnosticirana oligoasthenozoospermija. Sa mnom je izgleda sve u redu, bila sam kod ginekologice nedavno, radila mi je i folikulometriju po prvi put, sve ok, napravilaa mi je na moj zahtjev i test na klamidiju, i to je sve ok. Inače, 1,5 god. pokušavam zatrudnjeti. Sad mi je ginek. dala uputnicu za Humanu reprodukciju, uputna dijagnoza - sterilitas PRIM, a traži se - Vaš pregled. Uopće ne znam što da očekujem. Ginek. mi nije baš neka od objašnjavanja, a meni bilo neugodno previše ispitivati. Molim savjet od vas iskusnih.....i neka vam je svima sa srećom.

----------


## mravak

*Pozdrav svima!!

Sumskovoce* MM nije radio hormone jer ih doktor nije tražio ... svi naši nalazi su kod dr. i sada čekamo moju M koja je daleko.... na kraju mjeseca... pa krećemo u postupak... nadam se da ćemo krenuti jer sa KBC  Rijeka se nikada ne zna..... I ne daj se da te omete onih 25% jer i ja sam na svom oblaku i ne dam se... maštam o pozitivnom beti...   :Smile: 

*Sara* super za start i ja se nadam da će mi moj start doći što prije  :Smile: 

*ranga* želim ti sretno!! nemam baš puno iskustva kao druge cure na forumu ali mislim da će te prvo pregledati ultrazvučno i poslušat tvoj problem, obavezno ponesi svu dokumentaciju (nalaze) koje imaš !! 

*diabolica* odlučili ste hrabro!!! na osnovu svega što si nabrojala nemaš mjesta nikakvoj brizi... mislim da bi i ja tako odlučila... jer ti oni s tom pretragom ne mogu potvrditi dijagnozu 100 % (znam)   ... čak ni 90 %(mislim) ...

----------


## barbyRI

> Dobro jutro svima želim. 
> Najprije se želim javiti našoj *BarbyRI* i riješiti je misterije tko je ta cura iz čekaonice koja joj se javila. Pa eto *Barby* ponovit ću ti kao i jučer da se lijepo opustiš, miruješ i vidjet ćeš, beta će narasti do petka. 
> *Mare* i *Dani82* želim vam uspješan start. 
> *Tigricel* i *Cranky* izdržite još malo, bit će sve ok. 
> *Vojvođanko* čuvaj svoju mrvu i idući tjedan želim te sresti u KBC sa velikom betom. 
> A samo usput želim reći da bih trebala početi i ja ovaj vikend sa kombinacijom klomifen i gonal. 
> Velika pusa svim curama!


a tako znaci ti si ta.... :Smile: nikad ti nebi dala toliko god,sad vidim u potpisu koje si godiste...znaci pocinjes sa postupkom ovaj mj,bas mi je drago.zelim ti puno srece!
jesi jucer jos dugo cekala?ono je bila luda kuca....

mene danas cijeli dan svako toliko probada u trbuhu,ne znam sta bi to znacilo...a sigurno ce doc sad bas kad ne bi trebala,kad nije do sad ni ne mora...is,is,is!!!! :Laughing:  jucer mi je vlastelic rekao da ako dobijem do petka bolove odmah da se javim u bolnicu...zasto je to rekao ne znam,ali sve mislim mozda misli da nije vanmaternicna ili sl ali me nije htjeo strasit unaprijed...jos bi mi samo to trebalo...
joj ko ce docekat taj petak,sad mi nece nikako doci..a jos cekat oept cijelo jutro da bude beta gotova pa opet na humanu javit se...opet sam cijeli dan tamo...bila sam jutros po uputnicu kod moje ginek za betu vadit,cekala samo 2h... :Smile: 

tigrical i ti u petak ides vadit betu jelda?ajde pa cemo skupa grist noktice.... :Smile:

----------


## cranky

> Nije mi 1.put bilo tako od klomifena... Sad je ludilo!!! Radim, a pola toga zaboravim, sve postove sam pročitala, a nemam pojma šta sam pročitala... Ludilo!!
> Znam samo da idem u petak na folikm.


Joj draga razumijem te potpuno i meni je prvi put bilo super, a kasnije koma  :Love: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za petak

*ranga* ako se sutra ideš prijavit onda ćete samo naručit kod nekoga. E sad, moj savjet, dr Vlastelić ili Vlašić = super, samo ne daj da te dodijeli docentici Smiljan.
A ako si se već prije naručila pa ideš na konzultacije onda ćete vjerojatno samo popričat, eventualno UZV pregled. Sretno i nadam se da nećeš dugo pohodit humanu.
Pridruži nam se na kavi u subotu  :Wink: 

BarbyRi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Tigrical ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Vojvođanka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Dani ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sara ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Nadam se da nisam nikog zaboravila  :Heart:

----------


## orhidea

evo cure moje da vas malo razveselim!!! dvije pune god. svaki mjesec sam dolazila , prolazila kroz humanu !!! plakala vristala iscekivala i onda u drgom pkusaju IVF rodila prekrasnu curicu 02/2010!!!! zato budite hrabre i uporne jer roda ce i vas posijetiti kao i mene!!!! posebno sam zahvalna svo osoblju humane na strpljenju i veselju samnom !!!! BUDITE UPORNE!!!!

----------


## ksena28

curke, vi koje niste došle do transfera nakon uvođenja zakona - pobrojimo se

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/55519-m...e-POBROJIMO-SE

----------


## Darkica

> evo cure moje da vas malo razveselim!!! dvije pune god. svaki mjesec sam dolazila , prolazila kroz humanu !!! plakala vristala iscekivala i onda u drgom pkusaju IVF rodila prekrasnu curicu 02/2010!!!! zato budite hrabre i uporne jer roda ce i vas posijetiti kao i mene!!!! posebno sam zahvalna svo osoblju humane na strpljenju i veselju samnom !!!! BUDITE UPORNE!!!!


*Orhidea*, od srca ti cestitam na prekrasnoj maloj princezici!  :Heart: Vjerujem duboko u srcu da cu jednoga dana, nadam se cim prije, i ja u zagrljaju drzati svoju mrvicu. Pusa ustrajnoj i hraboj mami i njenoj djevojcici :Heart:

----------


## barbyRI

orhidea dobrodosla! i cestitke na maloj princezici,sad moramo imati jos vise nade.... :Smile:

----------


## diabolica

*orhidea* divne vijesti, znači da nisam sama...statistike su stvarno koma...jedva čekam da mi se netko pridruži iz "moje generacije" trudilica!
*barbyRI, tigrical, cranky* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za petak!
*dani82* bit će to dobitna kombinacija ovaj put, vidjet ćeš!
* vojvođanka*  :Heart:  za tvoju mrvicu
*ranga* sretno na tvom putu do bebača!
Svima ostalima pusek od trudničice!

----------


## lucija83

Ja nikako sve stici samo da znate da sam tu i da vas cak uspijem i procitiati ali pisati rijetko stignem, htjela sam vam svima zavibrirati do neba da sto prije postanete majke evo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~ necu nigog nabrajati drž te se zenskice moje.
i da Diabolica draga meni je isto doktor Vlašić preporućio probir i rekao da je rizik 1 posto da mogu izgubiti bebu a ja sam mu na to rekla da ja nista ne zelim riskirati nema tih novaca na ovom svijetu sto bi me natjeralo na to tako da ja nisam isla  samo to sam ti htjela reci mazi busu i uzvaj!!!! Ameli <3

----------


## dani82

Jutro žemskice... jučer sam imala jedan stvarno jureći dan pa nisam s vama stigla podijeliti jedan razgovor iz čekaonice na humanoj. Mene je taj razgovor osobno vrlo uznemirio jer mi je na neki način otvorio oči...
Kao i obično čekala sam od 7 i 30 do gotovo 9 i pol čekajući na folikulometriju pa su kroz čekaonicu prodefilirali razne žene i parovi, među njima cura koja od 13 js nije dobila embrij. Stigao je i par koji je došao u nadi da se njihov embrij, koji se prekasno počeo razvijati, ipak uspio poduplati (rekli su im da se ne nadaju previše, nisam ostala toliko dugo da saznam je li do transfera došlo). Inače mislim da od 3 js dvije su se prestale razvijati ili se nisu oplodile (nisam potpuno sigurna jer ja nisam razgovarala sa tom djevojkom već sam cijelu priču načula.)... Nešto kasnije stigla je i mlada trudnica kako bi se naručila za pregled... to joj je druga trudnoća, 6 mjeseci nakon rođenja njihova sinčića uz pomoć mpo-a ona je prirodno ostala trudana... prekrasno.
Ono što je mene šokiralo i zgrozilo je bilo to što se poveo razgovor na koliko besplatnih  postupaka imamo pravo... mlada je trudnica mislila da je riječ o 3 postupaka, cura koja je čekala hoće li do transfera doć nije bila sigurna ali je zato njen suprug rekao da misli da sada imamo pravo na 6 besplatnih postupaka... to je u njihovom razgovoru naišlo na oduševljenj ..."ma super, pa to je odlično" .... nisam mogla vjerovati  onome što čujem.
E sada vi meni recite drage moje suborke, kako će naše patnje i boli razumijeti neki ljudi kojih se mpo ni ne tiče kada i oni koji imaju problem s plodnošću nemaju pojma koji i kakvi su zakoni koji se vežu direktno za njihovu problematiku. Kakvo smo mi to društvo kada nismo nimalo zaintresirani za događanja koja nam određuju živote. Kada ovako nešto čujem nimalo se ne čudim situaciji u kojoj nam se nalazi država ... Razočarala sam se jučer.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Dobro jutro curke!
Orhidea, draga, hvala ti na prekrasnom postu! Drago mi je za tebe i tvoju malenu srećicu!  I mi ćemo tako, još samo malo...
Ranga - spremi se na razgovor sa dr., na masu uputnica i borbu za napraviti nalaze. Vjerojatno će ti slijedećih 3 mjeseca proći ganjajući nalaze, pretrage i specijaliste. Ništa strašno, očekuj da ćeš raditi hormone ta tebe i TM, briseve isto za oboje, ti HSG, on novi s-gram, možda ćeš se kao i ja morat vratit 30 godina unatrag i mjeriti bazalnu temperaturu. Hrabro kroz prve korake! I dobro nam došla na forum!
Barbi RI- petak je blizu, doći će za tren, a dok ne dođe, molim te primi tonu dobrih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~ za ogromnu BETU!
Vojvođanka, Tigrical i Cranky - i vama tonu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Darkice kako idu tvoje pretrage? 
Dani82 i Mare - neka je sve u najboljem redu....za velike folikuliće i što manje ludila od terapije...
Mravak, Kikica, Loks, Magdalena - neka nam prođe još jedan dan veselo i u nadi!
Dani82 - znam da zvuči šokantno da su ti ljudi tako malo informirani, ali možda su na početku, možda nisu još stigli sve informacije skupiti, tko zna? Ni meni nije 100% jasno kako i šta, nisam se baš intenzivno bavila zakonom o MPO (znam da nije za pohvalu) i svako malo me nešto iznenadi. Kad sam tek počela, šokiralo me to da nam se vraća novac po putnom nalogu (pozitivan šok) jer sam uvijek išla kod privatnika i nije mi nikad nitko vratio ni lipe, nije mi ni palo na pamet da će mi itko dati koju kintu....
Zatim sam pročitala šta se dogodilo Vojvođanki - nemaju terapiju već daju zamjensku, ono što imaju, pa koji im je vrag! Kako nemaju terapiju!?! Zatim psihološka savjetovanja, dvosatni razgovori i test. Kako se ponašaju prema ženama koje su izgubile bebu - čekanje pored hrpe trudnica. Iz svega navedenog mogu ti reć da je MPO iscrpna tema koju ne možeš tek tako apsolvirati, zakon je važan, ali on je samo jedna karika u lancu. Vjerujem da će svi parovi koji trebaju MPO doći do trenutka kad će uzet taj zakon i proučit svoja prava, a prije tog trenutka će proučavati nešto drugo, isto tako važno. 
Ja vjerujem u solidarnost nas MPO parova, život nam je dao taj križ da ga nosimo na putu do roditeljstva i teško je svakom paru na svoj način. Vjerujem da bismo si trebali pomoći, koliko god neupućeni/smotani/ zbunjeni da jesmo postoji netko tko je sve to prošao i tko nam može pomoći. Drugi put draga, predlažem da uletiš u spiku i kažeš ljudima šta mogu i kako, zamisli: možda je sudbina tebe namjerno tamo smjestila da bi mogla odgovoriti na njihova pitanja i dvojbe.

----------


## tigrical

> Jutro žemskice... jučer sam imala jedan stvarno jureći dan pa nisam s vama stigla podijeliti jedan razgovor iz čekaonice na humanoj. Mene je taj razgovor osobno vrlo uznemirio jer mi je na neki način otvorio oči...
> Kao i obično čekala sam od 7 i 30 do gotovo 9 i pol čekajući na folikulometriju pa su kroz čekaonicu prodefilirali razne žene i parovi, među njima cura koja od 13 js nije dobila embrij. Stigao je i par koji je došao u nadi da se njihov embrij, koji se prekasno počeo razvijati, ipak uspio poduplati (rekli su im da se ne nadaju previše, nisam ostala toliko dugo da saznam je li do transfera došlo). Inače mislim da od 3 js dvije su se prestale razvijati ili se nisu oplodile (nisam potpuno sigurna jer ja nisam razgovarala sa tom djevojkom već sam cijelu priču načula.)... Nešto kasnije stigla je i mlada trudnica kako bi se naručila za pregled... to joj je druga trudnoća, 6 mjeseci nakon rođenja njihova sinčića uz pomoć mpo-a ona je prirodno ostala trudana... prekrasno.
> Ono što je mene šokiralo i zgrozilo je bilo to što se poveo razgovor na koliko besplatnih postupaka imamo pravo... mlada je trudnica mislila da je riječ o 3 postupaka, cura koja je čekala hoće li do transfera doć nije bila sigurna ali je zato njen suprug rekao da misli da sada imamo pravo na 6 besplatnih postupaka... to je u njihovom razgovoru naišlo na oduševljenj ..."ma super, pa to je odlično" .... nisam mogla vjerovati onome što čujem.
> E sada vi meni recite drage moje suborke, kako će naše patnje i boli razumijeti neki ljudi kojih se mpo ni ne tiče kada i oni koji imaju problem s plodnošću nemaju pojma koji i kakvi su zakoni koji se vežu direktno za njihovu problematiku. Kakvo smo mi to društvo kada nismo nimalo zaintresirani za događanja koja nam određuju živote. Kada ovako nešto čujem nimalo se ne čudim situaciji u kojoj nam se nalazi država ... Razočarala sam se jučer.


Uh, kako te potpisujem!

----------


## tigrical

tigrical i ti u petak ides vadit betu jelda?ajde pa cemo skupa grist noktice.... 

Da, idem u petak...ne mogu više izdržat

----------


## mare41

Drage cure, kopiram link koji je malo niže, pa ako ima zainteresiranih:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/55534-I...es-na-Plitvice!
Draga tigrical~~~~~~za petak
naravno ~~~~~i za barby
Svima sretno!

----------


## Vojvođanka

ma cure moje štos je u ljudskoj prirodi.....većina ljudi misli ako neznam nije mi ništa!!!!! s koliko cura sam samo pričala u čekaonici koje su mi rekle - ja ne želim znati ništa o postupcima, to mi je komplicirano (čitaj strah me je), ono što mi dr. kaže ja napravim i drugo me ne interesira! - KATASTROFA - kako može neko ne želiti znati što se dešava s njenim tijelom???? a sljedom toga ne žele znati niti što se dešava sa zakonom....jer kao što sam rekla - ako neznam onda me ne boli, onda nisam bolesna, plutam gdje me voda nosi.....
a tek ljekovi i stimulacije,  dr. kaže da imaju loša iskustva s inekcijama pa joj preporuča klomifen a ona sva sretna što se brine o njenom zdravlju, jer eto daje joj bolju terapiju?????! Ona sretna a ja pizzz... 
Na kraju se pitam kojoj je bolje, onoj koja nezna ili meni koja znam?
*šumskovoće* pitala sam te nešto na pp
*orhidea* čestitam na bebici
*dani28* vibram za tvoje folikulićeeeeee
*željno iščekujem taj petak i dvije velike bete*

----------


## loks

evo da se malo priključim razmijeni riječi sa pametnim glavicama. ja čitajući sve ovo mogu samo reći da se sa svakom od vas slažem, pa šta god koja rekla. ne da nema svoje mišljenje i da ne razumijem ili ne želim razumijeti ili me ne zanimaju stvari, već vraćam misli u natrag, koliko već prolazimo kroz sve i sigurna sam da je moja glava razmišljala svašta. i pozitivno i negativno, i sa divljenjem i žaljenjem, pa se nadam pa padam u najdublju depru, pa okrivim pa dajem opravdanja, pa razmijem nešto a drugi dan razmijevanja nema i mali milion svakakvim nekakvih misli, situacija i razmišljanja. želim samo reći da je svima nama suđen prolazak kroz određene situacije u životu, bilo da smo u mpo ili ne. ima i onih koji boluju od raka, srčanih mana, plućnih bolesti, ima svega nažalost. nama je ovo najbolnije kao što netko drugi pati zbog nečeg drugog. još uvijek ostajem pri mišljenju da je zakon loššš, katastrofalannn, ali i pri mišljenju da stručni kadar u bolnicama ipak daje sve od sebe, jer ko zna kako bi nam tek bilo da nije tako. i oni su ljudi, imaju dobrih i loših dana i mana, a protiv zakona i vodećih ne mogu. iz iskustva znam da je nemoguće, možeš se ti na glavu postavit al ako oni od gore ne daju nemaš mogućnosti. i zato boriš se i radiš sa onim čime raspolažeš i na kraju ispadne za drugu stranu jako malo, a svoj vlastiti život posvetiš tome. novaca nema i to je taj najužasniji dio, naši vodeći su dno dna jer ih nimala ne brigamo mi, ljudi, građani zemlje koju bi oni trebali najviše voliti, poštivati i voditi ka dobromu. moj zaključak- cure moje drage, suborke i najveća podrška u najtežim trenucima. jedino se mi koje smo u istom "košu" možemo razumijeti i zato držmo se skupa, šaljimo si pozitivne vibre i misli i izmijenjujmo iskustva. na svakoj situaciji i greški čovjek nešto nauči i svatko svoj teret ima. a naš će nama biti lakši ako ga dijelimo međusobno. svačiji je život jedna priča, a najvažnije je da priča ima sretan završetak..."i živjeli su sretno do kraja života".
nek mi oproste svi na ovako dugom postu...nadam se da nisam istlačila!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Vojvođanka* imaš PP. Što se neznanja tiče, djelomično se slažem s teorijom da što manje znam, to mi je bolje. Počela sam čitati rasprave o tome da li transfer 2 ili 3 ili 5 dan, pa razlika između marule, blastociste itd (nisam razumijela ništa :Sad:  )
i shvatila da još uvijek nije to za mene. Odlučila sam u 1. postupak ući puna neznanja, želim znati što više o protokolu, o samoj proceduri postupka i tehničkim detaljima, ali biologija neka ostane neotkriveno područje. Za Zakon, da OK, glupo je ne znati, a tiče te se, barem osnove...

----------


## sara38

> a tako znaci ti si ta....nikad ti nebi dala toliko god,sad vidim u potpisu koje si godiste...znaci pocinjes sa postupkom ovaj mj,bas mi je drago.zelim ti puno srece!
> jesi jucer jos dugo cekala?ono je bila luda kuca....


*BarbyRI* to što se tiče godina, to ti je od hormona. Sljedeći tjedan ću izgledat još mlađe, he. he. Ma zezam te. Nisam iza tebe još dugo čekala, a tebi želim u petak veliku betu, a isto tako i mojoj *Tigricil* pa da feštamo na kavici. Pusa

----------


## barbyRI

joj cure jedva cekam taj petak...jutros se probudim zgaravica za poludit,udavi me,neka mucnina valjda od te kiseline..sise me jos jace bole,pisam ko nenormalna svako malo....ne znam sta da mislim....

----------


## cranky

Evo samo dio članka http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/sedam...-clanak-135540

"No, da je još prerano donositi konačne sudove – situacija nije katastrofalna ni izvanredna – pokazuje i iskustvo u riječkom KBC-u. Ravnatelj prof. Herman Haller rekao nam je da su dosad odmrznuli 11-12 jajnih stanica te da su vraćene tri ili četiri oplođene jajne stanice.
– Te se brojke svakodnevni mijenjanju, ali vjerujemo da ćemo uskoro imati i prve trudnoće nakon odmrzavanja jajnih stanica. Nakon početnih neuspjeha, moji mi biolozi kažu da su metodu zamrzavanja jajnih stanica svladali te da je uspješno primjenjuju. Rezultati u dijelu svježeg embriotransfera, a znamo da se smiju oploditi do tri jajne stanice, slični su kao prije zakona – kaže prof. Haller.
Napominje također *kako problema s lijekovima za stimulaciju ovulacije nemaju* jer se više ne plaćaju iz bolničkog proračuna pa se mjesečno obavlja nešto više postupaka nego prije, time je i *lista čekanja kraća i iznosi oko mjesec dana.*"

Moooliiiiim  :Shock:   :Shock:   :Shock: 

Komadi jeste za to da se skupimo pa odemo na te Plitvice j*** im mater lažljivu?
Skupimo se više nas po autu pa podijelimo troškove.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Barby* pokušaj ne mislit, ako već moraš mislit, misli pozitivno. Rekla si da se već osjećaš kao u 9. mjesecu trudnoće, daj bože da ti feeling potraje još kojih 9 mjeseci  :Wink:  
Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ti šaljem za veliku betu prekosutra.
Ja danas zvala humanu i dobila termin za konzultacije 20/5/2010 oko 12 sati. Superiška! To tad ću imat sve nalaze i moći ću se dogovoriti da nas stavi na listu čekanja...
Još samo da s-gram sutra bude OK....

----------


## cranky

Sumskovoce ako ti kaže da moraš čekat više od mjesec dana pokaži mu citat ravnatelja bolnice  :Rolling Eyes: 

I ja isto čekam mjesec dana... od 2. mjeseca do 9. mjeseca... kako ono ide 2+2+2=1
Aha, pa da, kako sam glupa, jedan mjesec, a ja mislila da je duže  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Bilo bi najbolje da isprintam članak i kažem mu da želim u postupak slijedeći mjesec, pa nek se oni (doktori - ravnatelj bolnice) dogovore međusobno. 
Ljuta sam jako na njih, a danas dolazim doma mužu donijeti marendu i reći mu o člancima koji su me totalno iznervirali, kad on cool skroz kaže mi :" Šta se zamaraš s čekanjem i lijekovima, znaš ti ženo kakve su gužve ljeti u Rijeci? Dok se oni smisle mi ćemo već čekat slovensko dite. Niš se ti ne brini. "  i ode dalje svojim poslom. 
Pa da mi je muški mozak samo na jedan dan, ne nervira se, ne brine se oko s-grama, hormona, redova, sestri i doktora, Milinovića i zakona. Zanima ga samo gdje možemo pokušati postat roditelji i da li imamo dovoljno novaca za to.
Blago njemu!

----------


## barbyRI

cure jel istina da im manjka lijekova za postupak,tj. da ih nekad nemaju?

----------


## mravak

*Drage moje evo i mene.. pozdrav svima....* 

*sumskovoce* i MM je isti takav.... da mi je muški mozak samo na jedan dan, ne nervira se, ne brine se oko s-grama, hormona, redova, sestri i doktora, Milinovića i zakona..... stvarno si to dobro rekla...

Drage moje neki dan sam se jadala jednoj prijateljici kako naša bolnica nema novca za hormonske terapije u MPO a ona će meni ... pa šta hoćeš nije na onkologiji ništa bolje,tamo nemaju novca da spase život,a ako vama Bog nije odredio da imate dijete zašto ne posvojite i ne trošite novac za terapije  kojima se spašavaju životi... Kao da me je ošamarila  :Sad: 
Znam da joj je teško i da je ogorčena na sve  jer joj rod ide na kemoterapije i znam koliko su ih puta vratili sa terapije jer nema lijeka..... nažalost i ja sam to prošla u užem krugu obitelji....
OPROSTITE što vas tlačim sa ružnim stvarima... ali jednostavno sam morala to podijeliti s vama...

----------


## barbyRI

sta se tice tog muskog mozga,da se i ja nadovezem,nisu svi isti na srecu ali vecina ih je...ja mog stvarno stedim,znam da je sa poslom u klincu da je jako tesko mu dobit slobodni dan ili samo sat,dva izostat sa posla i sve uvijek sama obavljam,uvijek sam sama ko pas na humanoj ili ode frendica s menom ajde bar to da mi krati vrijeme i onda kad mora jednom na toliko spermiogram obavit to su mirakuli,pa kako cu znas da ne mogu izostat ,sta opet trebam pa nedavno sam itd....ja poludim,uvijek se pokacimo...ili kad mora krv vadit ili kad smo kod urologa morali,sve se to ujutro obavlja ali one je ne dokazan,on misli da ce za njega specijalno radit predvecer kad on moze...a sta bi mi zene rekle ,strpljive smo,sate provodimo cekajuci po bolnici,kad dodjemo na red uvijek sirenje,kopkanje,...uzas...a ovaj moj mi jos rekao da ako bude morao vadit opet kad briseve da on ne ide da ga je tako bolilo da je sve zvijezde vidio,a meni je kao ugodno...a da ne spominjem hsg,punkciju,raznorazne preglede moj spontani i kiretazu...ma treba ih dobro nalemat... :Laughing: bas su cudni i sebicni...ponavljam opet nisu svi hvala bogu ali vecina koliko vidim..

----------


## diabolica

> joj cure jedva cekam taj petak...jutros se probudim zgaravica za poludit,udavi me,neka mucnina valjda od te kiseline..sise me jos jace bole,pisam ko nenormalna svako malo....ne znam sta da mislim....


Trudna si draga! I ja sam imala takve simptome....nadam se velikoj beti u petak!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*BarbyRI* prejaka si!!!!!! Nasmijala me do suza! Ja mog ne štedim baš, punim mu jj sa svime što prolazim, i sve više mu pričam sve je njemu komplicirano, kao za.... nas. Pa da pročita post od mravka ne bi mislio da nas zaj.... negod a je to tužna zbilja u našoj državi. Da li je prioritet novi život ili spašavanje postojećih života, duga je to i teška tema u koju nebih ulazila.
Mravak - tvoja frendica je očito jako uznemirena svojom situacijom, jer za tako nešto reći treba imat hrabrosti. Pobrkala je lončiće, posvojiti dijete i začeti i roditi svoje dijete nije isto, ni približno isto. To je kao da kažu roditelju kojem je dijete umrlo - pa šta sad tuguješ, ima toliko djece bez roditelja, posvoji si jedno, pa ti je isto kao da imaš svoje. Osim što  u slučaju kad dijete umre njegovi su roditelji imali blagoslov trudnoće, poroda, zajedničke dane sa svojim djetetom, a mi NIŠTA, NADA, ZERO! eto što smo mi imale, pa da na tome stanem, tu da se predam? Ma ni u ludilu! Borit ću se do zadnjeg atoma snage za moju nerođenu djecu, radit i dva posla za skupit novac za privatne klinike, žrtvovat sve što treba i ne žalit ni trenutka. Ako ništa ne uspije, ako sve nade uvenu, onda ću razmislit o posvajanju djeteta. Nije da se protivim posvajanju, čak nasuprot tome iznimno cijenim tu djecu i njihove nove obitelji, ali svakako bih voljela biti mama, imati punkcije i transfer, ludit prije bete, pa imati mučnine, širiti se do neprepoznatljivosti, ne spavati noćima, osjećati bol zbog dojenja, izostajati s posla jer moram po svoje djete....sve to želim i molim boga da mi da sve to. Ne pitam puno, ne pitam puno!

----------


## loks

*barbyRi* navijam za tebe  :Very Happy:  i jedva čekam betu...sto posto pozitivaaa!!!
muški...no comment...zakon...no comment...evaluacija zakona...no comment!
*sumskovoce* nadam se da će nalazi bit ok i btw zašto rade te briseve muškima...ajme dobro da moj ni triba...pop...bi sa njim sto posto. jer da se nadovežem, po njegovom muškom mozgu da ga niki pita najteži bi bio taj dio kad on mora dat spermu. jer wc je ružan, prljav, deprimirajuće i to je tako teško, pogotovo kad je iz potrebe a ne gušta  :Laughing:  i tako dolazimo do zaključka da moja punkcija, uzimanje hormona, pikanje i ostalo je mačji kašalj. ali šta da se radi to je priroda tako htjela, a mi njih svejedno jako jako  :Zaljubljen: !!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Loks* draga moja MM me izludio uopće za dat uzorak od doma!!!! Lab nam je jako jako blizu, tako da moj gospodin suprug nije nikad probao dat uzorak u WC-u. Za sutrašnji s-gram će ić dat uzorak kod kuma doma (opet komocija i intimna atmosfera) i žali se i na to, makar manje, ali se ipak žali. Taj bris, urolog mu je rekao da će i on morat dati bris, bez obzira na to što su kod mene ti brisevi savršeni. Nisam mu se trudila objasnit šta je to i kako se brisevi uzimaju jer pi pop.... i odustao od toga. Dakle šaljem ga u neznanju, pa nek bude kako mora biti.
A njihova predodžba o tome šta sve mi trebamo proći je relativna, ponekad ga vidim da suosjeća samnom i guta te vitamine ne bi li me poštedio hormona, pikanja, transfera i sl. ali svejedno nije u njegovim rukama.... ne može utjecati na to. Priroda je tako htjela, ma šta ja znam šta je ona htjela i da li je išta prirodno na ovom svijetu, meni je prirodna želja za bebačem, prirodno mi je da ga volim onakav kakav je (mane + vrline) i nije mi teško sve ovo prolaziti, danas nije. Strpljen - spašen  :Wink:

----------


## loks

priroda je tako htjela...mislila sam na razliku između žena i muškaraca...
*sumskovoce* djeluješ mi kao da si tek počela biti svijesna šta te snašlo, možda se varam al mi izgledaš dosta potresena u trenutnoj situaciji? hrabro i postavi zid preko kojeg nedaš nikome i ničemu, puno ti borbe još predstoji...a možda i ne, možda nas iznenadiš i svi se skupa  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Loks* ja još nisam ni svjesna šta me snašlo, vjeruj mi da nisam. Već se danima borim ne bih li se osvjestila, ali ne ide mi baš.

----------


## Vojvođanka

eh ti muški....... ja sam mog pitala za ovaj postupak da li moram ja bacit drkicu umjesto njega??? naći nekog dobrovoljnog davaoca na cesti!! totalno mi je digao živac!!!!! - sve mu je teško..... ponekad ga STVARNO nerazumijem..... ali kako kaže loks "sve jedno ga volim"
*barbyRy* oprosti, tebe sam zaboravila za petak - znači čekamo 3 bete !!!!!

----------


## mravak

evo malo smijeha dok se čekaju bete..  :Smile: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NN8uE-pcfDM&feature=fvsr

----------


## barbyRI

4 male mrvice,bas su medeni...al mora da je mami bajno sa njih cetvero... :Smile: 


meni kako ovaj moj digne tlak kad raspravljamo o svemu ovome i kad se zakacimo, kazem mu ma ajde suti nemas nikakvog drugog posla u zivotu osim sta radis i sta ga moras "strest" u posudicu koju isto ja ko manijak nosim po đepu u busu :Laughing: ali odmah se naduri,ne znam da li vasi tako....

----------


## mravak

I mi se znamo zakačiti po tom pitanju, svakakve riječi padnu .... ali najvažnije je da se navečer pomirimo u krevetu  :Smile:

----------


## barbyRI

mene sad tako zazigalo koda me netko nozem dolje zasjekao par puta i sad trenutno vise nis ne osjetim....bas sams se prestrasila,tako neugodan osjecaj...

----------


## Magdalena1976

*BarbyRi* pa ti si nam rudna 100%, jedva čekam taj petak pa da se ta beta podupla!
Muški mozak, eh dobro ste rekle da mi je taj mozak pa da se odmorim od svega! Moj isto teško podnosi brisve, a da ne pričam o masturbaciji u čašicu u ružnom okruženju! Ma još najbolje da ti dođe sisata medicinska sestra u minjaku da ti pomogne :Laughing: ! Sve mu je teško, a meni lako! Meni je sve to pjesma i lakše mi je postalo raširiti noge nego otvoriti usta zubaru :Laughing: ! Pukla sam!
Svima šaljem puuno pusa i veliki kiss :Heart:  Jedva čekam dobre vijesti krajem tjedna od tri trudnice! :Heart: 
Idete na Plitvice, jaako dobro! Sviđa mi se

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ajde ženske tko ide na Plitvice slabo se ljudi upisalo na listu ispod 20 se ne moži ni nazvati skupom, ako nas bude tako malo bojim se da će se ministar sprdati s nama!
Mislim da je ovo sad ili nikad, ne možemo ni očekivati bolji zakon ako se ne ustanemo protiv njega!

----------


## dani82

*Cranky* njihovim lažima nema kraja, što je najgore ljudi to i puše..... ja se nadam da ću oko 15. imati transfer tako da neću na Plitvice inače bi išla.

*Sumskovoce* jasno mi je da svi ne moraju sve znati o postupku mpo ali da smo toliko inertni da ni vlastita prava ne poznajemo to mi je teško za prihvatiti i shvatit, ali zato kada takva razmišljanja uzmem u obzir vrlo lako mogu shvatiti zašto nam je država ovakva kakva je.

----------


## cranky

Draga moja *Dani* ti fino transferiraj mrvicu/e i miruj, naravno da nećeš ić onda  :Kiss: 




> jasno mi je da svi ne moraju sve znati o postupku mpo ali da smo toliko inertni da ni vlastita prava ne poznajemo to mi je teško za prihvatiti i shvatit, ali zato kada takva razmišljanja uzmem u obzir vrlo lako mogu shvatiti zašto nam je država ovakva kakva je.


A ovo potpisujem do zadnjeg slova

*Mali Mimi* ja sam definitivno za ić na Plitvice, ali moram još ndek stvari izorganizirat/riješit pa ću se onda upisat  :Yes:

----------


## cranky

*Tigrical* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*BarbyRi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Vojvođanka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Dani* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Sara* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Jooj još je netko krenuo, a ne mogu se sjetit tko  :Embarassed:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Puse svima  :Heart: 
I samo da znate, ja *NE* piš piš prije nedjelje, da me nebi opet na kavi tentale da tamo pišam  :Laughing:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Dani82* Slažem se da menefregizam u pitanjima koja nas se tiču je idiotski i neodgovoran. Za državu, Adam Smith se okreće u grobu od kad je Jaca uvela harač i povećala PDV u doba najveće svjetske krize. To je upravo ono što teoretičari ekonomije ističu da se nesmije napraviti u vrijeme krize. Pa ako tako postupaju s ekonomijom, koja ruku na srce nije neka velika filozofija već znanost koja postoji stoljećima, onda možeš misliti kako se ponašaju po pitanju MPO-a. Banana republic, nema boljeg opisa.
*Vojvođanka* imala sam i ja sličnu debatu s mužem, rekao da neka nađem dobrovoljnog davatelja jer je njemu teško ić dat svoj "doprinos". Rekla sam mu da MPO dolazi u obzir samo za njegovu djecu, a za sve ostale donore, primam samo na dobar stari način, preko -------- (moram biti dobra, već sam danas jednu opomenu zaradila)....
*Magdalena* i to sa medicinskom u minjaku sam prošla, stavila sam mu American pie (mislim 2) u kojem med. sestra radi Stiffleru "Mužnju prostate" i rekla mu da ako mu se to čini OK, da to može dobiti. Naravno, tehnika je analna, pa je ubrzo odustao od medicinske pomoći
I tako dok mi čekamo da dođe veliki dan ponavljanja s-grama, mi se razigrali i skoro izazvali juriš...pa štedi plivače mužu moj, sutra će bit postrojavanje, a ti vojnike uludo trošiš! Koji smo mi luđaci! Trebala bih mu s-gram svakih tjedan dana najaviti, bio bi motiviran za kućnu radinost u nadi da izbjegne dati svoj doprinos.
I ja se osjećam kao da je moja pipica javno dobro u koje su svi zainteresirani zaviriti. U zadnja 2 mjeseca vidjelo je 2 ginekologa sa sestrama i 2 ginekologice (morala sam potražiti malo više mišljenja, mislila sam da će netko od njih imat šta novog za reć) tako da je i meni lakše raširit noge nego otvorit usta zubaru.....

----------


## mravak

> *BarbyRi* pa ti si nam trudna 100%, jedva čekam taj petak pa da se ta beta podupla!
> Muški mozak, eh dobro ste rekle da mi je taj mozak pa da se odmorim od svega! Moj isto teško podnosi brisve, a da ne pričam o masturbaciji u čašicu u ružnom okruženju! Ma još najbolje da ti dođe sisata medicinska sestra u minjaku da ti pomogne! Sve mu je teško, a meni lako! Meni je sve to pjesma i lakše mi je postalo raširiti noge nego otvoriti usta zubaru! Pukla sam!


*potpisujem od riječi do riječi!! 
*

----------


## mravak

> *Magdalena* i to sa medicinskom u minjaku sam prošla, stavila sam mu American pie (mislim 2) u kojem med. sestra radi Stiffleru "Mužnju prostate" i rekla mu da ako mu se to čini OK, da to može dobiti. Naravno, tehnika je analna, pa je ubrzo odustao od medicinske pomoći


na ovo sam se od srca nasmijala !! :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## tigrical

Ajme, koliko ste se raspisale...*BarbyRI* čekamo petak i betu, *cranky* tebe ćemo opet nagovarat da piškiš u Premieru, *dani82* da sutra folikulići budu veeeliki, pusa letećoj *viti22*, *mare* jesi živa od klomifena? *diabolica , sumskovoce* kad će spermiogram? *ranga* je li ti šta jasnije, pitaj, tu smo, *mravak* i ti nam brzo krećeš, *orhidea* koja vam je bila dijagnoza? *sali* kako ide bockanje? *darkica, loks*  :Smile:  *ameli* ima li šanse da nam ovaj put dođeš na kavu? Sigurno sam nekog zaboravila, nije namjerno pripišite to hormonima i mojoj trenutnoj živčanoči!
*sara* moj šećer na kraju  :Love:  imamo li karte?

----------


## sara38

> *sara* moj šećer na kraju  imamo li karte?


Draga, karte su kod mene, idealna pozicija, pretpremijera u 00,01 h! Moram ispunjavat želje ovih trudnica, uh.

----------


## mare157

Hellou curke, samo da se javim.
Vi se rapisale, nisam uspjela ništa pročitati, ali budem popodne doma. Sad radim ko luda jer znam unaprijed da me neće biti, a "posao nesmije trpiti".
Sutra 1.folikulometrija, vidjeti ćemo šta sam stvorila. Inače sam malo u pubertetu, malo u klimaksu, sinoć se smijala ko luda na neke gluposti, mm se skoro onesvjestio. Nikako da shvati šta mi je!!!
Ponudila sam mu klom. da se skupa veselimo, ali nije htio!!! :Laughing: 
Jajnici mi pucaju, teško mi je ni sjediti, ali osjećam se super, veselim se pokušaju jer smo svakim neuspjehom jedan korak bliže našoj bebi!!!
 :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  drage moje!!!

----------


## sara38

*Tigricel* drži se, a ponadala sam se........  :Heart:

----------


## dani82

*Sara* što znači ova poruka?? *Tigrice* je li sve ok?

Evo moje situacije, još uvijek samo jedan vodeći folikul 16x17mm i endometrij tanak  :Sad:  - 5mm i to nategnutih 5.... sutra ponovno folikulometrija i u nedjelju vjerojatno punkcija.

----------


## dani82

*Sumskovoce* i *Mare* mi se sutra vidimo znači  :Smile:

----------


## sara38

> *Sara* što znači ova poruka?? *Tigrice* je li sve ok?


*Dani* vidim da si skužila. 
Ma bit će sve ok, držim fige za sutra.

----------


## tigrical

Jutros sam dobila M...

----------


## dani82

Draga tako mi je žao... a baš sam se ponadala da ćemo u subotu imati razloga za slavlje... što da ti kažem, drži se, znam da ti je sada teško ali znam i da si ti hrabrica i da ćeš hrabro koračati u nove izazove  :Love:

----------


## Darkica

Tigrical, znam da ti je sada tesko, ali ne daj se vec ustraj i dalje.

----------


## lucija83

Tigrical jako mi je žao nedaj se...
Barbyri potpisujem Diabolicu i ja sam imala indenticne simptome trudnice nasa!!!!!

----------


## cranky

*mare*  :Wink:  nadam se da ćeš imat puno finih folikulića (tebe se ono u prošlom postu nisam mogla sjetit, sorry  :Kiss:  )

*Dani*  :Love:  ma nek je 1 ali vrijedan ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Tigrical*  :Crying or Very sad:  ne znam šta bi rekla jer znam da ti sad ništa ne pomaže  :Love:

----------


## diabolica

*tigrical*

----------


## loks

*tigrical* jako mi je žao, plačem sa tobom vjeruj mi...drž se draga!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Tigrical* sunčice moja, jako mi je žao  :Sad:  ne znam šta bih ti napisala, šaljem ti puno pusa i zagrljaja!
*Mare* sretno sa promjenama raspoloženja, nije ti dosadno....

Cure MM i ja smo bili u Puli, dali krv za hormone i dali "uzorak" za s-gram. Nemam dobar feeling, a MM kaže da bi radije da je loš nego bolji, da dođemo na red za IVF u Rijeci čim prije.
Ne znam...nalazi su možda sutra, možda u ponedjeljak.
Imam ludilo na poslu, bježim. javim se kasnije od doma....
Tigrical...još jedna pusa i zagrljaj za tebe!!!!

----------


## barbyRI

joj tigrical zao mi je...drz se!

----------


## Kikica1

tigrice, zao mi je  :Love:

----------


## mravak

*tigrical* jako mi je žao....

----------


## tigrical

Drage moje   :Heart:  ste

----------


## innu

*tigrical*, a tako mi je žao, draga moja, drži se!
curetine moje, pozdrav svima!!!!

----------


## Igolina1

tigrical žao mi je   :Love:

----------


## sali

*tigrical*, žao mi je :Love:  drži se draga

----------


## tigrical

Malo mi je bedasto jer vam ovo pišem ja, ali stvarno sam spriječena, ali cure, a puno vas je mladih i novih, please osvrnite se malo na novi zakon, na Milinovićeve laži, na naše suborke koje se mjesecima grčevito bore da se njihov glas čuje, istupaju na televiziji, pričaju svoje životne priče, ali to su i vaše priče. Zar ne vidite da lažu, zar ne vidite kolike su gužve i koliko se čeka, zar ne vidite da nema lijekova, zar ne vidite da se dižu krediti i ide u Sloveniju, pa ne idemo na izlet na Triglav, zar ne vidite šta se događa s jajnim stanicama bacanje/zamrzavanje/nepreživljavanje!!! To su i vaše jajne stanice! Cure, Plitvice su blizu! Neka se i vaš glas čuje! To radite za sebe! Suborke to rade i za vas!
Ajmo Rijeka!

----------


## Darkica

> Malo mi je bedasto jer vam ovo pišem ja, ali stvarno sam spriječena, ali cure, a puno vas je mladih i novih, please osvrnite se malo na novi zakon, na Milinovićeve laži, na naše suborke koje se mjesecima grčevito bore da se njihov glas čuje, istupaju na televiziji, pričaju svoje životne priče, ali to su i vaše priče. Zar ne vidite da lažu, zar ne vidite kolike su gužve i koliko se čeka, zar ne vidite da nema lijekova, zar ne vidite da se dižu krediti i ide u Sloveniju, pa ne idemo na izlet na Triglav, zar ne vidite šta se događa s jajnim stanicama bacanje/zamrzavanje/nepreživljavanje!!! To su i vaše jajne stanice! Cure, Plitvice su blizu! Neka se i vaš glas čuje! To radite za sebe! Suborke to rade i za vas!
> Ajmo Rijeka!


*X*

----------


## vita22

Danas sam našla malo vremena da skoknem tu da zavibriram našoj *Tigrici* i šta sad ........stvarno neznam šta da kažem...... :Love: .......nadam se da će *Barby* i *Crancky* malo popraviti atmosferu  u sub.
*DANI* sve znaš........*MARE* sretno po drugi put.......svima puse.....ja bi rado na plitvice ali radim non-stop.......*Sara...Innu....Šumskovoće......Magdalena....Luci  ja ...Kikica....JOks......i Vojvođanka..i sve koje sam zaboravila ....posebno Diabolica drago mi je da sam te vidjela i tvoju bušicu......*

----------


## tigrical

"Najprije su došli po komuniste

- nisam se bunio zbog toga, jer nisam bio komunist.

Onda su došli po Židove - nisam se bunio zbog toga,

jer nisam bio Židov. Onda su došli po katolike

- nisam se bunio zbog toga, jer sam bio protestant.

Onda su došli po sindikaliste - nisam se bunio zbog tog,

jer nisam bio sindikalist. Onda su došli po mene.

Ali nije više bilo nikoga da se buni zbog toga."

----------


## barbyRI

ajme cure nema meni nocas spavanja,vec sad me lagano pere nervoza...ide sutra tko na humanu da mi krati malo ono cekanje i kidanje zivaca dok beta ne bude gotova?

----------


## tigrical

> ajme cure nema meni nocas spavanja,vec sad me lagano pere nervoza...ide sutra tko na humanu da mi krati malo ono cekanje i kidanje zivaca dok beta ne bude gotova?


Na ovom pdf-u je već normalno da se preporučuju Normabeli, pa tako i ti draga, popij jedan večeras i držimo fige za sutra!
Ja ću ić ujutro izvadit betu, vadim je uvijek bez obzira na M radi vanmaternične. Možda se sretnemo.

----------


## barbyRI

> Na ovom pdf-u je već normalno da se preporučuju Normabeli, pa tako i ti draga, popij jedan večeras i držimo fige za sutra!
> Ja ću ić ujutro izvadit betu, vadim je uvijek bez obzira na M radi vanmaternične. Možda se sretnemo.


a ici ces...bas sam te to i htjela pitat...kad ces bit tamo?
cure ne zelim mislit unaprijed niti crno ali ovako pita,ako je biokemijska trudnoca kod mene nakon koliko se moze opet radit na bebi ili npr u postupak?
ako mi je beta bila 35.1 ponedjeljak kolika bi trebala sutra mi biti otprilike? danas me rastuzila frendica zvala me i tako pricamo,imale smo prije 2 i pol god skupa spntani u 2tj razlike,samo sam ja zavrsila na kiretazi a njoj je otislo krvarenjem,odnosno biokemijska trudnoca i isla je taj dan privatno vadit betu bila joj 28,to je blizu mojoj....

----------


## Magdalena1976

Tigrical strašno mi je zao! :Sad: 
Mi smo imali smrtni slučaj u obitelji tako da putujemo, pa na žalost neću moći na kavicu s vama :Sad: 
vibriram za bete sutra! Ja bi da me takoo rado da me bar vi razveselite!?Pratit ću vas mobitelom i javim se!

----------


## barbyRI

zabor sam reci za normabel ako ga drmnem veceras ujutro me nece bog probudit,iovako se vec jedno mjesec dana radi moje prijateljice stitinjace budim ko zombi,jedva gledam a nakon 8,9 sati spavanja,a ako ujutro ga drmnem bit cu droga kao i na punkciji kad me hvatao ko munjenu smijeh i dok sam cekala u onoj sobici vlastelica nagnula se na stol i skoro zaspala,kad je on uletio ja skocila on ase tako poceo smijat,i kaze miri ne treba njoj nikakva dodatna za bolove,smirenje iovako je nadrogirana :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## dani82

*BarbyRi* ja sam ti danas na humanoj, dođi do mene gore.... sretno!
*Cranky* nadam se da će i tvoja beta zapravo biti beturin!

----------


## cranky

*BarbyRi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Dani* za lijepe folikuliće ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i deblji endić ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Vojvođanka* nek se mrva lijepo ugnjezdi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Svima ostalima  :Heart: 

Ja sam već polako luda ko kupus  :Cool:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Barby* dođi brzo s humane da nam javiš kakva je beta!!!
*Cranky* držim fige i šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Pišat ćeš ti na kavi...vidjet ćeš....
*Dani*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i za tebe

Nama je danas dan iščekivanja nalaza, nadam se da će mi ona ljubazna i draga teta s humane u OB Pula faxirati nalaz, da ne prođe cijeli vikend u neznanju totalnom... Za hormone ću nazvati lab...nestrpljiva sam jako!

----------


## dani82

Evo i mene.... punkcija ipak u ponedjeljak, još uvijek samo jedan vodeći folikul 18mm i više manjih oko 14mm... endić katastrofa, od jučer nije ni malo porastao.

----------


## tigrical

> Evo i mene.... punkcija ipak u ponedjeljak, još uvijek samo jedan vodeći folikul 18mm i više manjih oko 14mm... endić katastrofa, od jučer nije ni malo porastao.


Folikulići će još porasti, samo ne znam zašto ti ne daju nešto za endić, tipa estrofem?

----------


## sara38

*Dani*  izdrži. Sutra te mi oraspoložimo. Bit će "endić" ok. 
*Cranky*  :Heart: 
*Sumskovoce* i *BarbyRI* za dobre nalaze.

----------


## tigrical

*Cranky*  :Heart: 
*Sumskovoce* i *BarbyRI* za dobre nalaze.

----------


## loks

> Evo i mene.... punkcija ipak u ponedjeljak, još uvijek samo jedan vodeći folikul 18mm i više manjih oko 14mm... endić katastrofa, od jučer nije ni malo porastao.


draga moja oraspoloži se bit će super sve. meni je u svakom postupku sve savršenstvo bez mane, stvoreni svi mogući uvijeti i endić i folikuli, pa stanice pa postotak koliko ih se oplodi, uglavno sve super super pa ipak ne uspije. ne mora to bit presudno, kad bude pun pogodak bit će i no sikiriki babe!!! opusti se za vikend pa javi u pon kako napreduje!!!  :Wink:

----------


## cranky

*Sumskovoce* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za nalaze
i nema šanse da pišam na kavi  :Grin: 

*Dani* bit će sve suupeer vidjet ćeš  :Love: 

*BarbyRi* nemoj nam kidat živce   :Cekam:

----------


## diabolica

> Evo i mene.... punkcija ipak u ponedjeljak, još uvijek samo jedan vodeći folikul 18mm i više manjih oko 14mm... endić katastrofa, od jučer nije ni malo porastao.


I mene čudi da ti nije propisan Estrofem ili nešto da se taj endometrij podeblja?? I prošli put ti je bio tanji nego šta treba, pa već zna (pitanje dal zna) kako reagiraš....ja ne znam koji je vrag toj docentici, imam osjećaj da se njoj živo fućka...kao da sve prepušta svojim tokom....znaš da je meni dr. Vlašić, kad je vidio da trebam veću stimulaciju odmah pojačao sa Gonalima, čovjeku je sttalo da uspije...a docentica...ne, nemam riječi!

Dani, želim da ti ovaj put uspije!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Mojih nalaza još uvijek nema..... fax ne zvoni, dakle s-gram je još nepotpisan u bolnici.....hormoni su u labu (hopefully) a ja na poslu.... Izgleda da će to bit test izdržljivosti do ponedjeljka...

----------


## dani82

Drage moje ja vam uopće nisam uznemirena.... kao što sam rekla u ovaj postupak ušla sam s namjerom da se ne nerviram. Činjenica je da stvarno nikako ne možemo utjecati na to koliko ćemo imati folikula ili koliki ćemo imati endometrij (ja sam živi primjer, pretvorit ću se u vrkutu, sok od ananasa i cikle pa mi je enometrij svejedno koma) pa tako da nema smisla da kidam živce oko toga.
Što se tiče mog endometrija ponovno ću koristiti vaginalete estrofena ali tek nakon punkcije, kao i prošli put, jer estrofem stopira rast folikula. I ne brinem se pretjerano, prošli put mi je na kraju bio dobar. 
Moram priznati da mi je i docentica u ovom postupku nekako ok, ako zanemarim činjenicu da mi već planira slijedeći postupak iako još u ovom tekućem nismo došli ni do punkcije a kamo li do negativne bete... al ako je čovjek prihvati takvu kakva je (bez pretjeranog osjećaja empatije) nije ni tako grozna.
*Barby*??????????????????

----------


## barbyRI

cure evo sad sam usla u kucu,do podne bila na humanoj,hvala bogu od 10 do 11 i pol su zakljucale vrata puna cekaona niko nis ne radi :Razz:  
TRUDNA SAM! beta se digla na 162,primio me vlasic nema vlastelica kaze trudnoca je tu mala i pratit cemo dalje,javite se vlastelicu ponedjeljak..jos sam van sebe,sva smusena odjurila an bus,zaboravila na placu skocit,obavit sta trebam po gradu,sva sam munjena...
cranky kakva je tvoja beta? tigrical,si ju ti vadila?
dani bila sam te potrazit u 9 na humanu ali te nije bilo.....

----------


## dani82

*BarbyRi* pa čestitam trudnice... ti si u cijeloj ovoj zbrci u kućnoj radinosti uspjela napraviti bebu!!! Čestitam još jednom!!............. ja sam vjerojatno u 9 bila baš unutra jer sam iz kbc-a izašla u 9:15.
*Cranky* zar si i ti danas vadila betu??

----------


## tigrical

Bravo *barbyRI* čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## barbyRI

> *BarbyRi* pa čestitam trudnice... ti si u cijeloj ovoj zbrci u kućnoj radinosti uspjela napraviti bebu!!! Čestitam još jednom!!............. ja sam vjerojatno u 9 bila baš unutra jer sam iz kbc-a izašla u 9:15.
> *Cranky* zar si i ti danas vadila betu??


tnx :Smile:  ja sam bas tada  negdje kako te nije bilo izasla van đir napravit pa se opet poslije vratila za betu podici pa nije kao i obicno kad kazu bila gotova...
ne mogu ni ja vjerovat da je od prirodnog ovo uspjelo.nisam jednostavno jos svjesna...milim da smo jednom ili dva puta obavili i evo,vlasic se smijao kad sam mu rekla jel me pitao koliko sam odnosa imala...valjda je to bilo tada kad sam klomice uzela radi odmrzavanja ali kako je propalo,ocito mi je bila ovulacija jel inace je ni nemam vjerojatno.obicno se termin odreduje po zadnjoj menstre.a li kod mene je sve nesto nenormalno pa ce tako i to biti :Laughing:  jel ja je nemam od 1.3 a nis se na utz jos ne vidi,po mojoj racunici to se "desilo" tamo negdje oko 10.4,znaci 4tj otprilike....

----------


## mrkvica84

Bravo barbyRI!Cestitam od srca!!!!

----------


## sara38

*BarbyRI* čestitam ti od srca. Jel stižeš na kavicu?

----------


## sara38

Mrkvice iste misli nam padaju u isto vrijeme!

----------


## loks

ajmeee *barbyRi* uljepšala si mi vikend! čestitammmmi sretnooo!!! šta to je rezultat kućne radinosti ako sam dobro skužila??? pa svaka čast  :Klap: . 
*sumskovoce* nadam se da će ti javit rezultat. možda da probaš nazvati jer je vrlo vjerojatno da će ti sestra Marija, koja je stvarno genijalna žena, reći preko telefona rezultat nalaza barem da znaš tako, kad već ne može poslat faksom obzirom da mora čekati potpis nekog od doktora. 
svim ostalim curkama lipi vikend želim i puno sunca! i ugodnu kavicu sutra!

----------


## cranky

*Baaaaarbyyyyyyyyyyyyyy*  :Very Happy:  *ČESTITAM* uljepšala si mi mjesec  :Very Happy: 

Barby, Dani, nisam ja išla vadit ß niti ću ić dok doma ne ugledam 2 crtice  :Wink:  ( a to neću prije nedjelje)

----------


## barbyRI

je to je rezultat kucne radinosti...iskreno mislila sam nema sanse da ja vise prirodno ikad ostanem trudna pogotovo kako je muzu sve gori spermiogram ali eto cuda se desavaju....necu unapriijed se veselit puno,niti ikome govorit znate vi,mama,muz,3 frendice i to je to...bolje je tako i rerkla sam tek kad prodje prvo tromjesecje cu reci ostalima,tako sam se i prvi put veselila bila sva u oblacima i odjednom prokrvarim,plod se prestane razvijat i evo me na kiretazi..bas me zanima sta ce mi vlastelic ponedjelajk reci,vlasic mi kaze cestitam i sretno vam zelim,pogotovo kad je prirodno uspjelo nakon IVF.po njemu da je to mala trudnoca ali kao ok po beti nije me htio ni pregledavat jel da bolje ne da bi mozda vise stete bilo nego koristi,sad sta je s time mislio vjerojatno zracenje,kopkanje....a najgore mi je sad kod moje socij. ginek ona pak malo malo me na utz stavlja i svaki put naravno 100kn,kad sam bila prosli put trudna u onih 7tj ako nisam 5,6 puta bila na utz i to vaginalni,poslije mi jedan dr na poliklinici cak rekao da moze da mi i to unistilo plod...najradje bi da mi vlastelic vodi cijelu trudnocu nekako bi bila sigurna i na miru.
sara ne vjerujem da cu na kavicu jel za vikend planiram biti van Rijeke...

----------


## barbyRI

cranky sorry onda ne znam sta mi se to onda cinilo da i ti ides danas vadit,znam da je tigrical trebala,ja i jos netko mislim da je bilo nas troje..tko onda jos? cure idem dovrsit rucak i nesto pospremit po kuci pa se javim kasnije.pusa svima!

----------


## Sumskovoce

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Barby draga ČESTITAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Uljepšala si mi vikend!!!Više mi ne treba s-gram danas! Bit će kućne radinosti, tebi u čast!!!!!!

----------


## tigrical

> *Baaaaarbyyyyyyyyyyyyyy*  *ČESTITAM* uljepšala si mi mjesec 
> 
> Barby, Dani, nisam ja išla vadit ß niti ću ić dok doma ne ugledam 2 crtice  ( a to neću prije nedjelje)


Dakle piš piš kod Raše! Nagovorit ćemo te!

----------


## Kikica1

Jednom kad Cranky u Premieru natjeramo da pis pis na stapic, tad ce i bit trudna...

Barby.... sretnoooo! I bas mi je drago.

----------


## cranky

> Jednom kad Cranky u Premieru natjeramo da pis pis na stapic, *tad ce i bit trudna*...


Ok, onda može sutra  :Laughing:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Cure donesite testić u Premier, jednu čašicu od jogurta i piš-piš je zagarantiran!
Daj da ti zavibram Cranky draga ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se i tebi veselimo kao Barby!!!!!

----------


## cranky

Puse svima  :Heart: 

A pogledajte ovo  :Laughing:   :Shock:   :Laughing: 
http://www.net.hr/webcafe/page/2010/05/07/0403006.html

----------


## Sumskovoce

To je kao scena iz Oprosti za kung-fu ....samo što je ovdje malac tamnoput, a u filmu je bio kosook  :Laughing: 
Prijetite li ikad u šali mužu da ćete se obratit susjedu (poštaru, nekome trećem) ako ne bude surađivao ?????

----------


## dani82

eeeee..... samo ću reći jednu riječ: Amerikanci  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Vojvođanka

*BarbRy* čestitam ti od srca!!!!!

----------


## diabolica

*BarbyRI* dobrodošla draga! Čestitam! Hehehe...već te vidim kako kupuješ onaj kinderbetić sa cirkonima o kojem si pričala...baš sam sretna!

----------


## barbyRI

> *BarbyRI* dobrodošla draga! Čestitam! Hehehe...već te vidim kako kupuješ onaj kinderbetić sa cirkonima o kojem si pričala...baš sam sretna!


 ha,ha!!!!!!! e sad mi se svidja vec neki drugi :Laughing:  prvih 3,4mj nista samo gledat,samo da bude ok to je najvaznije,...joj tako sam  uzbudjena to je jos sve frisko mi,valjda cu sutra doc k sebi malo...
jesi ti vec bila u kupovini?
cure lijepo se provedite sutra i iscakulajte!
cranky ti sutra obavezno pis pis obavi i sve grizite noktice skupa s njom dok se ne ocita testic :Smile:

----------


## duba13

čestitam *barbyRi* ti ćeš nam biti primjer da su čuda moguća i kao daljnja motivacija da ne odustajemo,nikad ne znaš gdje i kada te čeka sreća !!!!!!!!!

----------


## diabolica

*barbyRI* nisam još bila u kupovini, strah me da je malo prerano, za 2-3 tjedna ću krenut...ili, čekat ću ja tebe pa ćemo zajedno! Samo sada bez nekakvih euforija, ne diži ništa teško i što više odmaraj da se primi kako treba. Čuvaj se draga!

----------


## mravak

*   barbyRI* čestitam ti od srca!!! :Klap: 
 :Klap: 
 :Klap: 

 :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## mare41

barbyRi, čestitke :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## k&s

Može li mi netko reći do koliko sati bude docentica na humanoj? 14.05. trebam nešto obaviti u Rijeci (iz Istre sam) pa bih željela posjetit docenticu sa mojom curicom koja ima za koji dan 11 mjeseci  i koja je riječka IVF beba.
Čitam vas redovito i radujem se i tugujem sa vama. Svima želim puno upornosti i sreće! Čestitam i novoj trudnici* BarbyRI!*

----------


## vita22

Čestitke Barby napokon neke dobre vijesti ..vidimo se sutra cure......

----------


## Igolina1

e barbyRi istvarno si me obradovala radosnom viješću!!!  :Klap:   :Klap: 

čestitke od srca i želim ti urednu trudnoću, sad samo lagano, nema više stresa, opusti se i uživaj!!

 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Darkica

BarbyRI, od srca cestitam!

----------


## barbyRI

cure :Love: 
k&s najbolje da mozda nazoves i pitas,obicno su ti sva tri dr dolje do nekih 14h sad mozda neki ranije ode,ne znam...

----------


## sali

Bravo *BarbiRI* :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitke od srca, sad samo lagano i bez nervoze

----------


## innu

*barbyri*, pa čestitam!!!

----------


## Magdalena1976

:Sad:  BarbyRi juhuuuu!!! :Smile: ))
 U ovoj teškoj obiteljskoj situaciji ti si me obradovala i razvesila! 
Cranky i ostale cekalice da i vi budete trudne! Svima veliki pozdrav ! 
Uživajte mi na kavicu! Javite ako je test pozitivan! Hocu  :Love:  :Love:  optimizma i sreće! Obradujte me još, jer moj je život na svakom planu u rasulu! Kiss :Klap:

----------


## Magdalena1976

Mrzim pisati na mobiteli, sitno i pola toga mi krivo tipka!
Čestitam trudnici barbyri! Samo uživaj i budi smirena!
Dajes mi vjeru da čuda postoje i da se desavaju!

----------


## duba13

*k&s* docentica ti bude oko 9 i pol na humanoj i poslije 12

----------


## Mali Mimi

BarbyRI čestitam od srca, nek sve bude uredu ovaj put, i pitaj Vlastelića ako te može voditi barem na početku ( a ima i privatnu ordinaciju u Crikvenici ja bih svakako išla da ostanem trudna zbog straha nekom pametnom tko zna što radi i u kog imam povjerenja)

----------


## mare157

*tigrical* strašno mi je žao. Drži se draga. Kažu šta te ne ubije te ojaća. Ja kad mi je strašno uhvatim se toga kao pijan plota, a kad mi je strašno teško pošaljem sve u klinac i ne vjerujem u ništa. Nadan se da inaš snage vjerovati... Doći će vaša bebica jednog dana, sigurna sam.
*Barby Ri* šta reči??? ČESTITAM od srca!!! Sada polako i smireno, opusti se i uživaj!!!

Ja jučer odradila prvu folikulometriju. Kaže žena da su folikuli mali i da dođem u ponedeljak. Kad sam pitala da li će to biti kasno, rekla je da ćemo vidjeti u ponedeljak jer u nedjelju ne rade!!! Ako mi pobjegnu js, zapaliti ću je. 
Kaže mm da joj moramo vjerovati, tako da sad sama sebe uvjeravam da će biti sve 5. Nije htjela reći ni koliko ih je ni koliki su, samo je rekla da nije zadovoljna. Toliko od mene. 
Sada mantram da vjerujem ljudima i da će biti sve ok!

Pozzzz svima!

----------


## weather

Barby pratim tvoju priču od početka, super ishod, ČESTITAM !!!!!!!!
Sada u početku zaboravi spremanje i odmaraj da se bebica dobro primi i iako ima puno posla dr. Vlastelić je odličan za vođenje trudnoće. 

Svim tužnicama želim uspješan idući postupak koji se nadam da nećete čekati predugo, a najviše od svega vam želim uspješnu kućnu radinost (nikad se ne zna)

Pusa od nas troje!

----------


## barbyRI

vidjet cu u ponedjeljak s njim ako mi on moze vodit trudnocu bar prvo vrijeme ali opet mislim da nemam sta radit dolje na humanoj posto sam sad prirodno zatrudnila.ne znam....vjerojatno ce me spedit....a opet ako budem morala kod moje ginek vodit ostatak trudnoce ona ce se durit onda sta nisam od pocetka,a nebi bas htjela da me popreko gleda.samo ona ima taj gadni obicaj svako malo na utz me stavit.
Mali Mimi znam da radi privatno u crikvenici vlastelic odlazila sam ja kod njega vec,samo ja cu morat vjerojatno radi moje stitinjace,spontanog i svega ostalog cesce na preglede a to si nazalost sada necu moc priustit.necu nis unaprijed planirat vidjet cu kako ce se sve odvijat pa onda dalje razmisljat....

----------


## diabolica

> vidjet cu u ponedjeljak s njim ako mi on moze vodit trudnocu bar prvo vrijeme ali opet mislim da nemam sta radit dolje na humanoj posto sam sad prirodno zatrudnila.ne znam....vjerojatno ce me spedit....a opet ako budem morala kod moje ginek vodit ostatak trudnoce ona ce se durit onda sta nisam od pocetka,a nebi bas htjela da me popreko gleda.samo ona ima tajđena  gadni obicaj svako malo na utz me stavit.
> Mali Mimi znam da radi privatno u crikvenici vlastelic odlazila sam ja kod njega vec,samo ja cu morat vjerojatno radi moje stitinjace,spontanog i svega ostalog cesce na preglede a to si nazalost sada necu moc priustit.necu nis unaprijed planirat vidjet cu kako ce se sve odvijat pa onda dalje razmisljat....


Vidjet ćeš da će te spičit odmah sa humane jer ja kad sam odradila prvi UZV kod Vlašića i u kojem je potvrđena srčana akcija, kao i uvjek "ljubazna" sestra Mira je rekla da više ne pripadam na Humanu i da sam sad trudnica nek se odlučim kod koga ću vodit trudnoću...to mi je tak bilo bezobzirno od nje...kao da ih se više ne tičem....sretna je bila da me se riješila...jedino je Samira došla i lijepo mi čestitala i čestitala je Vlašiću na uspjehu....onda mi je on sam rekao da ako hoću vodit trudnoću kod njega da ću morat dolazit na polikliniku (što sam odmah odbila jer zna se koliko se na poliklinici čeka a i uvjeti su "super" ) pa sam mu rekla da ću ipak ostat kod svoje ginekologice...al svejedno opet se pokazala ona Vlašićeva poznata ljudska crta...rekao mi je da svejedno dođem nekad kod njega na UZV i da ako budem imala bilo kakvih nedoumica i pitanja samo neka slobodno dođem...čovjek je za 10!

----------


## barbyRI

ja sam jucer prvi put bila kod vlasica(ono sta sam bila prije kiretaze to ne racunam malo je bio odrijesit ali dobro mozda mu je takav dan bio)  i bas je drag  lijepo objasni cak vise prica nego vlastelic,on je malo skrtiji na rijecima iako ga nebi mjenjala za nis... :Smile:  znam da ce me odkantat tebe su koja si MPO ostala trudna a ne mene ovako..ma ne sekiram se,ima i drugih ginek...nego sam nekako naucena na vlastelica vodi me sve jos od prvog spontanog pa do sad...a sta se tice samire  do sad je bila ok,ali mi se malo zamjerila ovih zadnjih dva puta,ponedj. kad sma vadila betu i kad sam morala doc opet pokazat rezultat kako mi je vlastelic rekao ja se javim da sam stigla  i imam nalaz da cu pricekat vani a ona jel vam rekao da dodjete u guzvi je opet,kao ono iz vica dolazim,  cekala sam samo 7h onaj dan tamo.i kaze mi kakva je beta,ja kazem pozitivna je ali mala,ona uzme papir onako zakoluta ocima i kaze sjedite pokazat cu dr.i jucer kad sam donjela nalaz opet kaze kakva je,ja odg 162 uduplala se je,a ona nije to veliko bas...mislim si krasno bas me ono ubijes u pojam...steglo mi se u grlu ono samo tako...

----------


## Mali Mimi

A koliko si trudna tj. kad ti je bila zadnja m?

----------


## barbyRI

> A koliko si trudna tj. kad ti je bila zadnja m?


 po mojoj procjeni 4tj,jel po mojoj menstr. se ne moze racunat jel sam zadnji put krvarila 1.3 a i od kad znam za sebe su mi neredovite, a u 4.mj radila test negativan i na utz se nije nis vidjelo kao ni sada jos.
cijelo popodne me poceo lagano probadat trbuh,stalno trcim na wc u strahu da nisam stvari dobila...i ulovio me proljev,neki grcevi.. :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## lucija83

Barbyri jesam ti rekla???? Čestitam ti od srca !!!!!! puno pozdrava svima!!!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Braby*  još jednom ti moram napisat da sam jako sretna  i ponosna za tebe!!!!! Čuvaj se, polako, poželi mrvicim dobrodošlicu i neka se lijepo primi.

Kako je bilo na kavici? Se piškalo? 
Novosti od Vas?
Mare, koji protokol si imala? Koji ti je dan? Ma neće ti js pobjeći do ponedjeljka, vjeruj doktorima. Tebe dozivljavam kao ženu od akcije, i sama sam takva, pa znam koliko je teško pustiti se u tuđe ruke. Možda je baš to lekcija koju moramo izvući iz ovog iskustva... Duboko udahni i vjeruj, to je najbolje što božeš napraviti u obom trenutku. Moje misli su uz tebe i šaljem ti puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za debele i velike folikule! 
k&s drago mi je da si uspjela na KBC RI. I ja sam iz Istre i neisgurna sam da li otić u KBC ili u Ljubljanu, pa sam jako sretna kad pročitam da je bilo uspjeha u RI. Javi se na pp ako imaš vremena.

Svima nama suborke, neka je lijepa i ugodna ova sunčana subota  :Smile:

----------


## barbyRI

cranky jel bilo pis pis? :Smile:  kako je bilo na kavici curke?je vas bilo veliki broj?
joj ja sam cijelo popodne koma,ulovio me neki proljev,sad me zeludac boli,i trbuh danas popodne bas me dobro nabijao,sad malo manje.nadam se samo da mi nece vjestica vrazja doci...

----------


## dani82

Evo mene sa štoperice .... sada neka folikul izdura do ponedjeljka i super.
Na kavici je bilo super, Barby često smo te spominjale, baš si trebala danas doći da nam sve lijepo objasniš.

----------


## barbyRI

zato se meni stucalo cijelo vrijeme :Laughing: ha!!!
Trebala sam  danas ujutro ici van Rijeke i biti ca za vikend ali kako je bila kisa nisam i onda smo cekali oce se razvedrit popodne da krenemo,medjutim kako nije bas nisam nigdje ni isla....poslije sam rekla mogla sam ici... ali i taj proljev i bolovi me ulovili pa bolje da nisam isla samo bi vam tamo sve ukvarila....

----------


## barbyRI

dani zabor sam reci,sretno ponedjeljak i da sto manje buba...kad moras bit tamo?i ja sam u ponedjeljak tamo opet...

----------


## Kikica1

Barby znam da Vlastelic bas nije lud za vodit trudnoce jer je pun posla ali ako si do sad bila kod njega pitaj ga da li ti zeli voditi trudnocu. Neces tada ici na humanu nego ces se narucivati za Polikliniku.

----------


## dani82

Hvala *BarbyRi*, ja sam tamo u 8 utra.

----------


## vita22

Dani moja sretno sutra neka budu ovaj put dobitne js.........

----------


## Snekica

Cure iz KBC Rijeka, imam pitanjce za vas! S obzirom da se liječim u Zg (Petrova), da li je nekakav problem da odradim koji postupak u Ri? Da li je neka od vas imala slično iskustvo? Inače, u Zg mi je sve super, i doktori i sestre i sama usluga i osjećaj ljudskosti na koji u OB Pula baš nisam često naišla (čast izuzecima), ali muka mi je viša od auta, busa, raznih tramvaja, pa i smještaja (i sama sam si već dosadila kad pitam frendicu za smještaj od nekoliko dana!!!). Rijeka mi je i bliže, mogu sama autom, imam svoje za prespavati... i još x faktora! Šta je sa svim onim papirima, trebala bi vjerojatno ponovno napraviti sve!? Help please!
 :Joggler:  Možda se malo igram sa svima, ali šta da radim. U 09 mj. sam na listi za IVF u Zg ma me to stvarno interesira, bar za prirodnjake!

Hvala vam!

*Dani*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za kvalitetnu u dobitnu stanicu/e!

----------


## innu

> Dani moja sretno sutra neka budu ovaj put dobitne js.........


 potpis!

----------


## diabolica

*Dani82* draga moja, sretno ti želim sutra i javi odmah kako je prošlo!

----------


## mare157

> *Braby*  još jednom ti moram napisat da sam jako sretna  i ponosna za tebe!!!!! Čuvaj se, polako, poželi mrvicim dobrodošlicu i neka se lijepo primi.
> 
> Kako je bilo na kavici? Se piškalo? 
> Novosti od Vas?
> Mare, koji protokol si imala? Koji ti je dan? Ma neće ti js pobjeći do ponedjeljka, vjeruj doktorima. Tebe dozivljavam kao ženu od akcije, i sama sam takva, pa znam koliko je teško pustiti se u tuđe ruke. Možda je baš to lekcija koju moramo izvući iz ovog iskustva... Duboko udahni i vjeruj, to je najbolje što božeš napraviti u obom trenutku. Moje misli su uz tebe i šaljem ti puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za debele i velike folikule! 
> Svima nama suborke, neka je lijepa i ugodna ova sunčana subota


Danas mi je 9. dan, jajnici me dobro žigaju i nadam se sutra dobrim vjestima! Ovo si dobro napisala, najgore je kad nemaš povjerenja u doktora koji te liječi tako da sam ja jučer sebi u glavu utuvila da nisam nikakv ekspert za mpo i da je moja doktorica idealna osoba koja će nas dovesti do tako željenog cilja i sad mi je super. Nekako sam si stavila u glavu da mi je ovaj postupak poklonjen i da život često u rukavu ima iznenađenja za nas kad se najmanje nadamo. To kažem zato jer smo nakon postupka u 2.mj trebali biti tek na redu u 7., ali kad sam zvala i javila neg.betu, onaj anđeo od sestre Samire me upisala u 5.mjesecu i još me pitala da li nam odgovara!! Eto, takav je život tako da sam se ja lijepo iskulirala i živim u svom filmu. 
Pa jedna potvrda za ovu teoriju je i naša *Barby Ri*!!! Nikad neznaš šta ti život nosi!!!

Nadam se da ste uživale na kavici!!!
Ja sutra ranom zorom jurim za Ri da vidim folikuliće i javljam kakve smo sreće!!
*Dani* vidimo se sutra!!! Vibram za tvoj folikul i js!!!!! Dobro odmori, sutra je težak dan... :Love:

----------


## mare157

*Barby* i ti si sutra tamo?

----------


## tigrical

Draga *Dani* sretno sutra, da bude više od jedne js i da bude bolji endić!
*mare157* i tebi naravo sretno na folikulometriji

----------


## barbyRI

> Barby znam da Vlastelic bas nije lud za vodit trudnoce jer je pun posla ali ako si do sad bila kod njega pitaj ga da li ti zeli voditi trudnocu. Neces tada ici na humanu nego ces se narucivati za Polikliniku.


znam da mogu u poliklinici kod njega na preglede ali za to moram imat svaki put uputnicu,a ko ce mi je davat,moja ginek sigurno ne jel iovako je znala njurgat kad sam za humanu neke trazila,da sta izvode da sta je ona narodna banka da izdaje a ja se drugdje kao lijecim..ma gluposti....
*mare157* jesam i ja sam sutra na humanoj....samo ne znam kad doci jel uviejk ako dodjem rano oko 8 cekam do 1,2..a skuzila sam da oko 11,12h je najbolje doci onda se polako vec izredaju, pa cu vidjet jel moram jos nesto po gradu obavit....
*dani82* sretno i da sto manje buba...mozda se i vidimo sutra..

----------


## mare157

*barby Ri*Znam, da. Ti si uvijek imala nesreću da si tamo čekala satima, nekad i do jedan tako da te razumijem. Ja se nadam da ću sutra biti brzo gotova, da neće biti gužva tako da se stignem vratiti u Pulu na posao.
*tigrical* hvala ti draga, nadam se da imam puno folikula i štopericu sutra... Kako se ti držiš?

----------


## Vojvođanka

*Dani28* želim ti sutra punkciju kao moju - iznenađujuće malo bolnu!!!!! I super j.s.!!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Dani* Neka bude dobitno danas! Šaljem masu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~!
*Mare157* Za tvoje velike folikuliće i za bingo u ovom postupku ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
*Vojvođanka* kako si? Prolaze dani? Još samo 7 dana do tvoje veeeeeeelike bete...
Ja još uvijek čekam nalaz MM-a ...... Javim se čim saznam  :Wink:

----------


## cranky

Drage moje evo samo da vam prijavim ćorak i ovaj put  :Crying or Very sad: 
Jučer na 13dpo sam radila test i cijeli dan krepavala od glavobolje  :Sad: 
Sutra ću ga još ponovit za svaku sigurnost i onda se skidam s utića.

*Dani* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Mare* nek bude folikulića ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Svima ostalima puse  :Heart:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Cranky*  :Love:

----------


## tigrical

> *barby Ri*Znam, da. Ti si uvijek imala nesreću da si tamo čekala satima, nekad i do jedan tako da te razumijem. Ja se nadam da ću sutra biti brzo gotova, da neće biti gužva tako da se stignem vratiti u Pulu na posao.
> *tigrical* hvala ti draga, nadam se da imam puno folikula i štopericu sutra... Kako se ti držiš?


Vidi mi potpis...

----------


## tigrical

*cranky*

----------


## Igolina1

cranky žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## Vojvođanka

uf, *crancy*  :Sad:

----------


## Vojvođanka

*Sara* poslala sam ti pp još u subotu, jesi ga dobila????

----------


## sara38

Od danas sam klomifenka (3dc). U petak utz.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Istrijanke pomagajte!!!! već ludim od čekanja nalaza, u OB Pula, odjel humane se nitko ne javlja (zovem 376-603 i 376-616) a ja jedva čekam da nakon 3 dana napokom vidim šta je s našim s-gramom.
Dakle, mene zanima da li postoji još neki broj kojeg mogu nazvati? 
Da li su možda moji nalazi u laboratoriju ili kod moje gin??? Ima li itko ikakvu ideju????

----------


## sara38

*Cranky*, sad sam vidjela. A baš mi je žao.  :Heart:

----------


## dani82

*Cranky* e baš mi je žao, drži se  :Love: 
*Tigricel* vjerujem da ćeš skupiti snage za dalje!
*Mare* kakvi su folikulići??? Mislim da sam te skužila (crne hlače, štikle, plavi fascikl i majica) ali si sjedila preko puta mene a i ja sam bila prenervozna da bi ti se išla javljat jer sam mislila da će mi folikul puknut a mene nikako da pozovu na punkciju.

Suma sumarum 2 js.... punktirano mi je 5-6 folikula.... zovem u srijedu da vidim kako je prošao tulum u labu  :Smile:  .... e i da ne zaboravim, endometrij 11mm  :Shock: , estrofem ne moram ni koristit. Izgleda da su ovi moji raznorazni napici imali zakašnjelo dijelovanje... ali glavno da su uspjeli popraviti situaciju.

----------


## Vojvođanka

*dani82* SUPER ISHOD, 2 js + debeli endometrij
falio ti je MOJ normabel!!!!!!!! on bi te "dotukao"  :Smile: )
cure ako kojoj treba neka mi se javi, živim na Zametu ali nije bed da se zaletim do grada (pričam o normabelu kojeg sam zaboravila donesti na kaficu)
*sara38* sretno polijetanje ti želim  :Smile: 
*BarbyRy* di si ti nestala?
*Mare* šta je kod tebe novoga?
curke kiss

----------


## sara38

*Dani* bravo za dvije. :Heart:

----------


## mrkvica84

*Cranky* drzi se draga!*dani82* na kojoj stimulaciji si bila?

----------


## tigrical

*dani82* bravo za 2, sad vibramo za tulum u labu!

----------


## barbyRI

samo da vam javim da je moja sreca kratko trajala kao i uvijek... bila na pregled i moram hitno na operaciju vanmaternicna trudnoca,van sebe sam,ne prestajem plakat.htjeo me odmah hospitalizirat ali sam ga molila da necu ostat danas da cu sutra doci.kaze ne mogu vjerovat da ste tako lijepo spontano ostali trudni i sad ovo... ako me bude pocelo bolit hitno u bolnicu.sutra u 7 i pol moram bit tamo.dodje mi da se ubijem nista drugo... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sara38

*Barby* užasno mi te bilo vidjet danas, molim te izdrži i bit će sve dobro.

----------


## cranky

> Od danas sam klomifenka (3dc). U petak utz.


  :Laughing:  ovo mi zvuči ko nimfomanka  :Laughing: 



> *Suma sumarum 2 js*.... punktirano mi je 5-6 folikula.... zovem u srijedu da vidim kako je prošao tulum u labu  .... e i da ne zaboravim, *endometrij 11mm* , estrofem ne moram ni koristit. Izgleda da su ovi moji raznorazni napici imali zakašnjelo dijelovanje... ali glavno da su uspjeli popraviti situaciju.


Odlično  :Very Happy:  za 2 js, a vidiš da ti se endić podebljao, ko i meni zadnji put. Super.
A sad tulum u labu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Tigrical*  :Love:  naći ćeš ti snage, sigurna sam

----------


## cranky

Joj *Barby*  :Love:  ne znam šta bi ti rekla. Užas  :Crying or Very sad: 
Ne mogu ni zamislit kroz šta prolaziš  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Barbi* draga žao mi jako!!!! nemoj tako crno misliti, znam da je teško, ali vrijeme će olakšati bol, budi hrabra draga!!!! Moje misli su s tobom!!!!

----------


## dani82

*Barby* tako mi je žao  :Sad:  nemam riječi. Drži se i probaj se malo sabrat, popij nešto za smirenje.  :Love: 
*Vojvođanka* popila sam ja 2 normabela od 2mg i ništa mi nisu pomogli jer sam na punkciju čekala 2 i pol sata od kad sam ih popila... ovaj put mi je bila gora punkcija, ali sve se to da preživit. 
*Mrkvica* bila sam na klomifenima od 3.-5.dc 3x1 od 50mg (prošli sam put na istoj stimulaciji imala 4js)
*Tigrical* i *Sara* hvala cure na lijepim željam  :Kiss:  i ja mislim da su 2js super, samo neka budu one prave pa uopće nije bed što su samo dvije.

----------


## tigrical

*BarbyRI* jako mi je žao! Znam kako je to, ako ti šta treba pitaj...

----------


## mrkvica84

*BarbyRI* drzi se svi smo uz tebe!

----------


## Vojvođanka

*barbyRy* jako mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## mravak

*BarbyRI* tako mi je zao!! Drži se...kako kaže dani82 popij nešto za smirenje...

----------


## barbyRI

joj cure tako mi je tesko pitam se sta sam Bogu zgrijesila da tako po drugi zavrsim...? :Crying or Very sad:  
tigrical daj mi please reci kako je to tvoje proslo sa vanmaternicnoj,sta rade itd?

----------


## tigrical

Draga *Sara* želim ti sretan start i još sretniji kraj  :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Barby Ri baš mi je žao

Sara 38 tebi želim svu sreću kao i drugim curama u postupku

----------


## mare157

*barbyRi* nemam riječi!!! Strašno, strašno, strašno mi je žao. Drži se, neznam šta bi ti drugo rekla. Grozno je to i nije pravedno stvarno!
*tigrical* dan po dan, polako i sve će doći na svoje.
*Cranky* žao mi je...
*Dani* skužila sam te, ali pričala si s onom curom i vidjelo se da si jako napeta, kao što smo sve  prije punkcije, tako da nisam došla, a i nisam bila sigurna da si to ti jer si mi bila nekako drukčija u petak! :Cool:  I nemogu vjerovati da si toliko dugo čekala za punkciju!!! Pa oni stvarno nemaju milosti. Uvijek isto. Kažu ti da dođeš u 8, a na red dođeš u 11. Tako će meni biti u srijedu, sigurna sam, ali šta se može. Super za dvije js!!! Toliko sam imala i ja zadnji put i razvile su se lijepo. Rekla mi je tad biologica da su dovoljne dvije. Nekad je dovoljna samo jedna. Nema pravila, samo hrabro, biti će tulum u labu, sigurna sam!!!  :Klap:  za endometrij!!!

Ja odradila zadnju folik. Moja najdraža doktorica je zadovoljna  :Wink: , imam 4-5folikula, jedan veliki i dominantni. Nada se da će biti 3js. Uglavnom večeras štoperica i u srijedu punkcija. Normabel je doma spreman, danas idem po recept za ketonal ili nešto slično.

----------


## tigrical

*BarbyRI* imaš PP

----------


## mare157

> Od danas sam klomifenka (3dc). U petak utz.


*sara 38* sretan start!!! Neka ovaj bude direkt do cilja!!

----------


## sara38

Cure  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Darkica

*Cranky*, zao mi je :Love: 
*barbyRI*, ostala sam zatecena i ne znam sto reci da te makar malo utjesim...najvaznije je da se pokusas koliko-toliko smiriti :Love: 
Svim curkama u postupku zelim puno srece i dakako ono sto sve najvise zelimo...nase mrvice! :Heart:

----------


## fijolica

*BarbyRi*, tako mi je žao! Potpuno te razumijem i znam kako ti je, i ja sam to prošla. VJERUJ MI kad ti kažem - i to će jednom biti iza tebe i da, oporavit ćeš se! :Love: 
 Ako imaš kakvih pitanja, slobodno pitaj!

Sve ostale cure - želim vam sve najbolje i mislite pozitivno :Yes:

----------


## loks

*barbyRi* jako jako mi je žao...drž se i nadam se da će bol brzo proći
*mare157* sretno na punkciji, da niš ne buba i da bude dovoljno js
svim curama sreću do neba želim
*sumskovoce*, kad dođem doma ću pogledat mislim da moram imat broj negdi od sestre Marije na koji se uvijek javlja. ne znam napamet pa ću baš pogledat dal su to ti brojevi koje imaš

----------


## weather

*baryRI* tako mi je žao  :Love: . Isplači se jer te sada nitko ne može dovoljno utješiti i želim ti da što prije skupiš snagu za nove pobjede.

----------


## barbyRI

hvala vam cure....
sad idem kod ginek po uputnicu za sutra..koma sam,cas me trese groznica,cas neka toplina drzi,uzas,psihicki sam nigdje... :Crying or Very sad: 
javim se jos navecer da vas pozdravim..necemo se cut jedno par dana... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Aurora*

*barbyRI* jako mi je zao sto prolazis kroz takvo grozno iskustvo.  :Sad: 

Kako je doktor uopce vidio da se radi o vanmaternicnoj? Da li je to trudnoca u jajovodu? Jer beta je cinimi se bila jos dosta mala da bi se sta vidjelo na UZ... Ali sreca u nesreci je da se ipak to brzo dijagnosticiralo pa bi i oporavak trebao biti laksi. Barem onaj fizicki... Neka sve samo dobro i sto prije prodje...  :Love:

----------


## innu

*barbyri,* baš mi je žao, drži se, uz tebe smo sve!
*cranky,* šta da ti kažem, nadala sam se da će ishod ipak biti drukčiji! :Love: 
*dani*, evo ti malo~~~~ za tulum, i neka sve prođe u najboljem redu!!!!
*sara38*, i tebi malo~~~za uspješan start i još bolji finiš!!!!!
*vojvođanka,vita22,tigrical,sali,magdalena,mare,lo  ks,mrkvica,sumskovoće,
*cure moje drage, sve vas lijepo pozdravljam i želim vam svu sreću!

----------


## Magdalena1976

Barby RI jako mi je žao!  :Crying or Very sad:  Samoo ti želim da ti sve što brže prođe i da te što manje boli i psihički i fizički! Mislim na tebe!

Ja se vratila jučer  i užasno sam depresivna jer mi je povrh svega i mačak uginuo! :Crying or Very sad: 

Hoću neke lijepe vijesti što prije! Mislim na sve vas i šaljem vam  :Heart:

----------


## dani82

*Mare* imaš pun inbox, isprazni ga  :Smile:

----------


## barbyRI

> *barbyRI* jako mi je zao sto prolazis kroz takvo grozno iskustvo. 
> 
> Kako je doktor uopce vidio da se radi o vanmaternicnoj? Da li je to trudnoca u jajovodu? Jer beta je cinimi se bila jos dosta mala da bi se sta vidjelo na UZ... Ali sreca u nesreci je da se ipak to brzo dijagnosticiralo pa bi i oporavak trebao biti laksi. Barem onaj fizicki... Neka sve samo dobro i sto prije prodje...


stvarno ne znam sta je najbolje popodne kad sma bila po uputnicu kod svoje ginek pita ona mene a sta vam je zasto morate u bolnicu?,ja gledam ono...vlastelic je napisao to nesto brzo ni rijeci nisam razumijela...kaze da uopce ne pise vanmaternicna nego da se plod ne vidi nigdje da je kao sakriven...a meni je rekao lijepo se razvilo i sve to skupa trudnoca je tu ali ne gdje treba nego van maternice,valjda u jajovodu i da je negdje visoko desno se razvilo...sad gdje,sta?nem mi gorega nego kad tako neku ozbiljnu stvar znam napol.... prestrasila me jos dr kaze da hitno odite jel to zna biti jako ozbiljano i opasno....mislim si krasno..... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Aurora*

Uf, *barbyRI*, osim ako ti ne krenu jaki bolovi i krvarenje, mislim da u miru mozes pricekati do sutra na prijem u bolnicu. A u bolnici nadam se da ce ti prvo provjeriti betu i jos jednom dobro pogledati na UZ da budete sigurni o cemu se tocno radi. Uzmi sa sobom i nalaze bete koje vec imas. Drzi se, mislit cemo na tebe.

----------


## barbyRI

> Uf, *barbyRI*, osim ako ti ne krenu jaki bolovi i krvarenje, mislim da u miru mozes pricekati do sutra na prijem u bolnicu. A u bolnici nadam se da ce ti prvo provjeriti betu i jos jednom dobro pogledati na UZ da budete sigurni o cemu se tocno radi. Uzmi sa sobom i nalaze bete koje vec imas. Drzi se, mislit cemo na tebe.


Da nesto je spominjao da ce mi vadit betu opet..a sta mi sve vrijadi kad pet moram pod noz...iovako se borim toliko sa neplodnoscu a sta cu tek sad,kako citam poslije vanmatern. i laparos. se smanjuje sansa za zacecem....ma toliko gubim nadu vec za sve da mi do  niceg nije...znam da ce i to jednog dana biti iza mene ali treba sve to proci i izdrzat..

----------


## fijolica

*barbyRi*, kako si, te boli? kako to da te nisu odmah zadržali?

----------


## fijolica

Točno znam kako ti je, i meni se svijet srušio kad sam vidjela svoju mrvicu, ali ne na pravome mjestu. a beta je bola jaaako visoka, tako da mi je šok bio tim veći... da, boli jako sve to, ali dođe čovjek na sebe i krene dalje s novom nadom. ojačaš!

----------


## barbyRI

fijolica ne boli me nista hvala Bogu niti ne krvarim nista,super se osjecam nebi nikad rekla da mi se ista desava.koliko si ti bila trudna kad si imala vanmat?koliko se bude dana u bolnici?kad si je imala?

----------


## fijolica

Bila sam 6 tj. trudna i 5 dana u bolnici. Na jesen je to bilo.

----------


## Igolina1

jao Barbyri stvarno sam šokirana, žao mi je neopisivo, tako sam se veselila s tobom...
drži se draga, mislim na tebe...

----------


## barbyRI

> Bila sam 6 tj. trudna i 5 dana u bolnici. Na jesen je to bilo.


5?sta tako puno?mislim da mi tigrical rekla 2,3..jel te bolilo poslije,kako se osjecas?joj bas me nekako strah svega.... :Crying or Very sad:  voljela bi da me odmah sutra cm prije operiraju da se rijesim toga....
a tko te je operirao? reci mi molim te jos na kojem katu se bude?tamo di je i humana ili?

----------


## fijolica

Ajde napisat ću ti sve na pp

----------


## pak

*barbyRI * žao mi je, drži se.
*šumskovoče* sutra ujutro pošto je utorak sestra je na broju 376603, budi uporna

----------


## Snekica

Barby, draga! nema te riječi kojima bih te sada utješila, zato samo hrabro i drži se! :Love:

----------


## vita22

*Barby Ri* stvarno mi je žao drži se ,*Crancy* :Love: , *Dani* super za 2 js nadajmo se da su dobitne.......*Mare* sretno na punkciji...*Sara* sretan početak nadam se i kraj svega ovoga..........*Tigrica* l :Heart:

----------


## sali

*BarbyRI*  žao mi je, drži se draga i želim ti da što prije skupiš snage za dalje :Love: 
*Cranky* :Love:  i da sljedeći postupak bude dobitan :Heart: 
*Dany* :Very Happy: , super za 2 js i odličan endometrij,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tulum u labu
*Sara38*~~~~~~~~~~za uspješan start i još bolji finiš
*Mare157*sretno na punkciji
Cure :Heart:

----------


## diabolica

Ja sam samo naletila da vas pozdravim kad ono imam šta čitati...stvarno ne mogu k sebi doći....same neke tužne vijesti...pa kad će krenuti na KBC Ri nešto pozitivno???
*BarbyRI* žao mi je prestrašno, izdrži sve ovo, nakon kiše mora kad tad doći sunce....drži se draga, znam kako ti je...ja sam bila u 11.mj na laparo...mislim da ti rade laparo kad je vanmaternična al to su ti vidim cure sigurno sve objasnile....3 dana bolnice....mislit ćemo na tebe draga, javi mi se imaš moj mob.
*Cranky* šta da ti kažem, žao mi je beskrajno...vrijeme je da kreneš na IVF jer ovo će te isrpiti bezveze.
*Dani, Sara38, Mare* curke sretno i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve šta vam treba.
Ja sutra punim 15. tjedan i idem na Medicinski fakultet vaditi krv za ono testiranje, nije mi baš svejedno! Pozzzzić svima!

----------


## barbyRI

samo da vas pozdravim cure,drzite mi fige da prezivim sve ovo...jako sam tuzna i van sebe.......cujemo se za koji dan kad se vratim.....

----------


## mare157

*barbyRi* drži se draga... Tu smo za tebe.
*Dani* ispraznila inbox!! Premalo mi je prostora :Wink: 
*diabolica* 15.tjedan!!! Super!Samo hrabro, pozitivne misli i biti će sve 5. Ta beba će biti za reklamu!!!
Evo, ja se uštopala. Sad me već lovi paranoje od punkcije, ali šta se mora, nije teško.

----------


## mravak

*barbyRI...*   narvno da ćemo ti držati fige... i misliti na tebe!!!

----------


## mravak

Cure moje... da vas i ja sve pozdravim koliko vas god ima... i  gdje god mi bile  :Smile: 
Kod mene se još ništa ne dešava... čekam 19.5. dogovor s dr, za hormone i onda iza toga OPET ČEKAM mengu koja bi trebala biti 25.5. ... tako da čekam i čekam i čitam vaše postove...

*Diabolica*... već 15 tjedan!! kako vrijeme leti.. čestitam !!  :Klap: 
*Mare157* nadrogiraj se za punkciju i sve će biti za 5 !!
*Sara38*~~~~~~~~~~za uspješan start i još bolji finiš !!!! :Yes: 
*Cranky*~~~~~~~~~~ za sljedeći postupak!!!
*sumskovoce*~~~~~~~~~~ za nalaze!!!
*dani82* super za 2 jajne stanice!!! i da to budu buduće 2 bebe 
*Magdalena* žao mi je za mačka... i slažem se s tobom bilo bi lijepo čuti neke lijepe vijesti... kao npr. da u iduća 2 mjeseca sve bete budu pozitivne i da rastu... 
*Magdalena* ako ti je ovo pravo ime ... jako mi se sviđa  :Smile:  :Yes: 

Pozdrav svima!

----------


## dani82

*Mravak* a zašto ti nisi došla na kavicu??

----------


## Sumskovoce

Jutro drage moje! Stigao je nalaz s-grama i imamo razloga za veselje!  :Very Happy: 
U odnosu na prvi nalaz imamo plivača 8,12 mio/mil (na 1. nalazu ih je bilo 4.800 - četiritisuće osmasto) dakle imamo 1690 puta više plivača nego prije dva mjeseca!!!!
OK, samo ih je 2% brzih i 3% polaganih, većina (88%) su nepokretni, ali nema veze, to je astronomsko povećanje i mojoj sreći nema kraja  :Very Happy:  
Još da se nismo zezali dan prije, možda bi ih još više bilo  :Wink: 

U svakom slučaju jako sam zadovoljna i sretna nalazima, ponovit ćemo ih za 2 mjeseca i vidjeti šta će se promijeniti!!!! Isplatilo se čekati!

----------


## mare157

> jutro drage moje! Stigao je nalaz s-grama i imamo razloga za veselje! :-d
> u odnosu na prvi nalaz imamo plivača 8,12 mio/mil (na 1. Nalazu ih je bilo 4.800 - četiritisuće osmasto) dakle imamo 1690 puta više plivača nego prije dva mjeseca!!!!
> Ok, samo ih je 2% brzih i 3% polaganih, većina (88%) su nepokretni, ali nema veze, to je astronomsko povećanje i mojoj sreći nema kraja :-d 
> još da se nismo zezali dan prije, možda bi ih još više bilo 
> 
> u svakom slučaju jako sam zadovoljna i sretna nalazima, ponovit ćemo ih za 2 mjeseca i vidjeti šta će se promijeniti!!!! Isplatilo se čekati!


BRAVO, BRAVO, BRAVO!!! Baš mi je drago radi vas!!! Evo jedna lijepa vijest! Možda i neka kućna radinost upali. Šta kažeš, sumskovoce?!?! Je on ono pio BioAstin ili se varam?

----------


## Sumskovoce

Yes, yes, pio je BioAstin supreme dva mjeseca i Profertil 20-ak dana (dakle Profertil se još ne vidi u nalazu), prestao pušiti (ajd možda je za vikend popušio par cigareta, ali drastično manje negi inače) i prestao se saunirati.
Ovaj dio sa saunom je jako bitan, to su nam i dr. rekli. Na nalazu piše da ima Trichomonase vag - jednostanični parazit koji je pokupio od mene, liječi se Medazolom i čitala sam da je dosadan i težak za ubit. Također sam čitala da
uzrokuje drastično smanjenje pokretljivosti spermija (zato nam je dr. Prenc iz Pule napisao da ponovimo nalaz za 2 mjeseca, a sestra Marija da je pokretljivost loša zbog tog parazita). 
Možda se zaista obistini ta nada u kućnu radinost i popravimo s-gram do te mjere da uspijemo sami ili uz AIH... možda kažem, još je rano za pjevat o slavi. U svakom slučaju danas su mi svi anđeli propjevali i cvatu mi ruže jer je to drastično dobra
promjena (ja sam molila boga da nam da 1 milijon spermića, a on dao 8 milijona  :Smile:  ) i nadam se da će se nalaz dodatnom poboljšati nakon Profertila i antibiotika Medazol (protiv ove Trichomonase).
Uglavnom poruka dana je: pretrage treba napraviti jer se možda nađe pomoć i poboljšanje nalaza...
Aj kako sam ja sretna  :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

*barby*, cijelo jutro mislim na tebe.....drzi se draga....

----------


## loks

cure moje ja sam jako u delu pa vas samo stignem na brzaka pratit. al evo javljam se da ne mislite da ne mislim na vas. jupi jupi za s gram sumskovoce. pusaaa svimaaa!!!

----------


## barbyRI

cure evo mene opet...ovo nase zdravstvo je majke mi sve nenormalnije..ne znas ko pije ko placa..
dodjem jutros u 7 i pol tamo kako mi je receno,najprije me 15 min setali gore dole od prijemnice do 1. pa 2.  kata. pa opet dole di je humana da bi me zaprimili i na kraju rekli da nisam za njih nego za drugi odjel jel je moja ginek krivo napisala na uputnicu da idem na abortus,mislim stvarno nemam rijeci..dodjem tamo kazu mi zasto ste tako rano dosli iza 9 cemo vas tek zaprimit,ja cekam cekam,dodju oko 9 i pol po mene kaze sestra cekajte popricat cete sa dr safticem,tip me primio i u roku pol min odkanto...kaze ponovite betu za 2 dana pa se vratite nema potrebe da tu lezite.ja ono tisuce upitnika u glavi i govorim mu ali mene su htjeli odmah jucer zadrzat ja imam vanmaternicnu trudncu,ali vlastelic to nije na nalaz nista ni na pisao zato se jucer moja ginek kad sam bila po uputnicu,,on meni opet nema potrebe da tu budete odite vi lijepo doma pa se vidimo cetvrtak.ja njemu cula sam da vanmaternicna t moze biti opasna i da se s tim nije za igrat a on da i cigla ako vam padne na glavu moze biti opasno.. mi radimo 24h ako vam sta bude dodjite i dovidjenja...ja ne mogu vjerovat...natrag barby sa torbom vuci i vracaj se,da bi bilo bolje odem odmah po uputnicu za betu vadit kod moje ginek(a to mi nisu mogli reci odmah jucer kad sam bila po uputnicu za hospitalizaciju) i ona meni kkao vi zante da je vanmaternicna i dr se mozda vara zasto tako naglo donosi zakljucke,mozda je trudnoca tako mala da se jednostavno gestacijska vrecica jos ne vidi sta je sasvim normalno,mozda uopce nije tom sta misle...ja sam pocela tres tko siba mislim si pa jel to moguce da sam mogla pod noz vec dospijet a mozda sve ok....kaze to se treba jos dobro na utz vidjet...i sta da sad ja mislim,vlastelic jedan od naj naj lijecnika,na glasu da se mogao tako zaznut.dosla doma i zovem ja humanu ocu njega na tel da mu kazem kako su me otpustili a on trazio hitnu hospitalizaciju ali ga vec 3 puta nema,te je izasao, te je u sali,te ima pacijante,sad moram opet zvat...ovo je prepreprestrasno!!!!!!!! nakon ovog mogu slobodno trazit uputnicu za psihijatriju....

----------


## mare157

*sumskovoce*Super! Sve ovo što si napisala je super! I ja sam sretna radi tebe i odmah mi je manja muka radi sutrašnje punkcije! Tm samo neka nastavi sa mjerama za poboljšanje tako da pobjedi recesiju spermija!!  :Laughing:  Vi ste razradili dobar program za napredak!!
Šalu na stranu, stvarno mi je drago. Kad već kod mm nema načina za popraviti nalaz, neka bar neko drugi ima sreće od silnoga truda, odricanja i nadanja! Bakteriju treba rješiti. Zločesta jedna!!!
sumskovoce  :Klap:   :Kiss:

----------


## lucija83

A Barby  brižna drži mi se !!!!!

----------


## Aurora*

*barbyRI* ne mogu da vjerujem!  :Shock: 

To je uzasno, naprosto uzasno. 

Kada ponovo budes zvala Vlastelica insistiraj da ti ga daju na telefon, reci da je iznimno hitno i ne daj se otkantati. Trebas govoriti s njim!

Moram reci da je i meni malo cudno da je s tako malom betom koju si imala prije par dana postavljena sumnja na vanmaternicnu, ali doktor je sigurno nesto vidio i valjda zna zasto je to rekao. Neka ti to objasni.

A sutra obavezno izvadi betu i trazi od svoje doktorice da ti na uputnicu napise da je hitno i onda na Nuklearnoj isto tako trazi da ti je hitno naprave. 

Jako mi je zao, *barbiRI*, sto te toliko vozaju.  :Love:

----------


## mare157

*barby* kao prvo se probaj smiriti, iskulirati malo jer će te ovaj stres uništiti!
Oprosti da ja upadam ovako kao debilka, ali temeljem čega je dr.Vlastelić zaključio da je vanmaterična?
Niska beta?
Jer kod tebe je sve to jako čudno, nisi imala stvari od 1.3. koliko pamtim. Čudno je da si ostala T, i lako je moguće da je sve ok i da se radi o ranoj trudnoči i da se zato ne vidi.
Da li tebe šta boli?
Mislim, ja nisam neki ekspert, ima tu puno cura koje su nažalost to prošle pa malo i njih pitaj.
I zadnji moj savjet je ako te počne imalo boljeti ili ako ti pukne film jednostavno odi na hitnu, reci da te užasno boli maternica, da ćeš se raspuknut, da imaš uputnicu za ab, da te nije niko ni pogledao već da su te sprašili doma i da se sad previjaš od bolova i da inzistiraš da te neko pregleda, napravi kompletan i detaljan uzv jer te probada i nemožeš stajati. Nikakav ab ne dolazi u obzir dok te pobro ne pregledaju! Pa glumi malo. O tvom zdravlju se radi, o tvojoj budućnosti, a oni su tu da ti pomognu i nemogu te tako slati amo-tamo kako im se prohtje.
Doktore plaćamo svi mi i ti ako nebudeš izdržala više, ma pravac na hitnu! Ja nebi sekunde čekala ako bi me bila frka.
Barby nedaj se! Bori se za sebe i to djete pa kako bude. Bar ćeš znati da si dala sve od sebe!!!

----------


## barbyRI

dobila sam ga konacno sad,kaze poslusajte kako vam je dr saftic rekao ponovite betu i donesite mu je pokazat u cetvrtak. i opet kao ako vas boli odmah hitno u bolnicu...ne znam sta da mislim.a samira se na tel kad sam zvala cudila da me nisu zadrzali.
mare ,mozda si krivo shvatila moj post nije nitko rekao mi da cu na abortus nego sam rekla da je moja socij ginek napisala krivo na uputnici da idem na abortus i skoro me smjestili na odjel gdje se rade abortusi.ma kazem luda kuca sta drugo.... :Razz:

----------


## Snekica

Ajme, BarbyRi, pa ovo je sapunica a ne one na tv! Katastrofa, nažalost, takvo nam je zdravstvo! Od početka do kraja mjenjaju se dg. kako se kome čini, i nitko te ne ferma ni 2 %! Jako žalosno! Ti se samo drži, i iz svega izvuci ono najbolje, da je ipak beba s tobom i na pravom mjestu!  :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

Šumskovoće :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ! Lovi plodne dana i odradi čisti prirodnjak! Mislim na... znaš na šta mislim!!!

----------


## barbyRI

snekica da sapunica ma gore od toga...znate cure kako ja razmisljam kao da moram na operaciju kako mi je receno da je vanmat. pomirila sam se s tim a daj Boze da krivo mislim i da na kraju bude sve ok...tako je bolje mislit nego ono kad mislis sve je ok,super pa ti sve propade,i nis od toga...
meni je sve to cudno,nebi se htjela ureci ali ja se osjecam super kao inace nikakve naznake osim sta i dalje stalno piskim,imam zgaravicu,siske me bole a to su svi ti lijepi zankovi trudnoce.... :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Vidjeti ćeš na kraju da će sve biti super!

----------


## sara38

*Mare157* neka sutra budu kvalitetne js i što bezbolnija punkcija.  :Heart:

----------


## barbyRI

daj Boze,bolje bi bilo da je greska,VELIKA greska ali nebi mogla vjerovat da je to greska od vlastelica.....

----------


## cranky

Joj draga moja *Barby*  :Love:  stvarno ne znam šta bi ti rekla. Ovo je prestrašno šta ti rade  :Shock:   :Evil or Very Mad: 
Ali tako bi voljela da je mrva ipak na pravom mjestu samo što kod tebe ništa ne može jednostavno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~


*Sumskovice* super za nalaz!
*Mare* nadam se da punkcija neće bit gadna i da ce bit uspjesna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~
*Dani* za tulum u labu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Sara* da klomići naprave svoje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Heart:  svima

----------


## barbyRI

cranky bas nista,opcenito kod mene u zivotu sve mi ide nizbrdo nekako...ponekad se pitam sta sam ja to Bogu zgrijesila?

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Barby* nadam se da je Vlastelić pogriješio, pa i on je samo čovjek. polako, udahni i vidi kako se osjećaš. Na tvom mjestu ja bih poslušala mare, ako ti je frka, put pod noge i na hitnu. kaži što god ti padne na pamet samo da te prime. Ako si OK,
znači da je sve OK i nema razloga ne dati mrvi priliku da se ugnjezdi. Nisam stručnjak ni ja, ali tijelo ima svoje razloge, ako se ne buni, možda je ipak sve ok. 
Cure, hvala vam na veselju, ja sam jako sretna time što ima naznaka poboljšanja! Skužila sam i bazalnu temperaturu (btw danas je O) pa mi više nije muka mjeriti svako jutro.
Nastojim se ne nadati previše priorodnjaku jer sam bila jako potištena kad smo se trudili, ali ova vijest me ipak usrećila. Najveći izazov je sad ubiti onog parazita i strpit se dva mjeseca do slijedećeg s-grama. Sad kužim kako se silne godine za čas nakupe.

Mare - za tvoju punkciju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Dani - za tulum  :Wink:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sara - za tvoj novi postupak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Barby - za mrvu u maternici!!!!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~
Loks - šta si tako zašutila????
Snekice - znam šta misliš.... jupi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Jiha!!!!

----------


## barbyRI

> *Barby* nadam se da je Vlastelić pogriješio, pa i on je samo čovjek. polako, udahni i vidi kako se osjećaš. Na tvom mjestu ja bih poslušala mare, ako ti je frka, put pod noge i na hitnu. kaži što god ti padne na pamet samo da te prime. Ako si OK,
> znači da je sve OK i nema razloga ne dati mrvi priliku da se ugnjezdi. Nisam stručnjak ni ja, ali tijelo ima svoje razloge, ako se ne buni, možda je ipak sve ok. 
> Cure, hvala vam na veselju, ja sam jako sretna time što ima naznaka poboljšanja! Skužila sam i bazalnu temperaturu (btw danas je O) pa mi više nije muka mjeriti svako jutro.
> Nastojim se ne nadati previše priorodnjaku jer sam bila jako potištena kad smo se trudili, ali ova vijest me ipak usrećila. Najveći izazov je sad ubiti onog parazita i strpit se dva mjeseca do slijedećeg s-grama. Sad kužim kako se silne godine za čas nakupe.
> 
> Mare - za tvoju punkciju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Dani - za tulum  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Sara - za tvoj novi postupak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Barby - za mrvu u maternici!!!!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~
> ...


ja se super osjecam,sve pet...naravno ako me zaboli odmah cu u bolnicu nemam sta cekat.sta se tice vlastelica znam da je smao covjek kao i svi ali svi nekad grijese,imam nekako povjerenja u njega ipak me vodi jos od mog prvog spontanog sve do sad i ne mogu vjerovat da bi dao samo tako dijagnozu a da me nebi opet pogledao za koji dan na utz,sta da su me danas primili u bolnicu kako je treblo biti i da sam vec dosla na red za operaciju?ne smijem ni pomislit...

sva sam u ovome sorry,drago mi je da vam se spermiogram poboljsao,sad ti je ovulacija i bacite se na posao :Smile:

----------


## dani82

*Sumskovoce* super za spermio, sad brzo na kućnu radinost pa ko zna  :Wink: 
*Barbyri* ne znam što da ti kažem.... nekako se nadam da možda ipak sve bude dobro, drži se  :Love: 
*Vojvođanko* kako ide čekanje? Kad je ono beta- petak??
*Mare* za sutrašnju bezbolnu punkciju i lijepe js!!
*Sara* kako djeluju klomifeni? Ima nuspojava??
*Vita, Tigrical, Cranky, Magdalena, Innu, Mravak, sali, Snekica, diabolica, lucija, Auriora*, loks* pozdrav cure, nadam se da nisam nikog izostavila  :Smile:

----------


## barbyRI

dani kad ti moras zvat lab,sutra?drzim fige!

----------


## Ameli

draga barby užasno mi je žao što sada prolaziš ali ja sam odprilike u 1.mj. imala sličan scenarij. kod mene se isto radilo o vanmaterničnoj trudnoći i nakon što je dr.V napravio detaljan uvz i vidio da u maternici nema ničega a na lijevom jajovodu je bilo zadebljanje utvrdio je vanmaterničnu trudnoću. nisu me hospitalizirali već sam dolazila svaki drugi dan vaditi betu koja je na svu sreću padala i na kraju nije bila potrebna operacija. ja sam dolazila svaki put sa Raba s torbom i vraćala se doma dok beta nije pala ispod 5,0. tebi preporučam da miruješ a u slučaju da osjetiš bolove u trbuhu i ramenima odmah put bolnice jer nije se za igrati s tim. inače vanmaternična trudnoća ima iste simptome normalne trudnoće jer tijelo luči hormon BHCG a to je hormon trudnoće. sretno draga!

----------


## sara38

> [B]
> *Sara* kako djeluju klomifeni? Ima nuspojava??


Jedva čekam preći na gonale jer klomifene (3tb) definitivno ne podnosim.

----------


## barbyRI

> draga barby užasno mi je žao što sada prolaziš ali ja sam odprilike u 1.mj. imala sličan scenarij. kod mene se isto radilo o vanmaterničnoj trudnoći i nakon što je dr.V napravio detaljan uvz i vidio da u maternici nema ničega a na lijevom jajovodu je bilo zadebljanje utvrdio je vanmaterničnu trudnoću. nisu me hospitalizirali već sam dolazila svaki drugi dan vaditi betu koja je na svu sreću padala i na kraju nije bila potrebna operacija. ja sam dolazila svaki put sa Raba s torbom i vraćala se doma dok beta nije pala ispod 5,0. tebi preporučam da miruješ a u slučaju da osjetiš bolove u trbuhu i ramenima odmah put bolnice jer nije se za igrati s tim. inače vanmaternična trudnoća ima iste simptome normalne trudnoće jer tijelo luči hormon BHCG a to je hormon trudnoće. sretno draga!


joj zao mi je sta te zadesilo,nadam se da je kod mene drukcije da se dr prevario...

----------


## loks

*barbyRi* žao mi je za sve što prolaziš...i meni je svaka druga misao a šta sam ja Bogu zgriješila i kad će se već jednom završiti da i ja napokon budem sretna...šta reći, proći će i to i sigurna sam da svih nas negdje sreća čeka!
evo meee *sumskovoce...*sam ti falila  :Wink: . gledam ja jutros i tražim broj ambulante kad ono naša voćkica dobila nalaz. jako mi je drago da si zadovoljna i da su se plivači povećali, jer ipak vrijedi stara poslovica zajedno smo jači  :Laughing: 
ja sam malo počela biti nestrpljiva, jučer stigla vještica a od sljedeće krećemo sa terapijom...jedva čekam. šta kažete dal da se javljam njima na humanu i obavijestim kad budem krenula sa terapijom ili je dosta se najavit za uzv (7.dan)

----------


## dani82

*Barby* da sutra zovem lab. *Sara* tko zna, možda ti baš klomifen donese sreću  :Smile: 
*Loks* u kojoj si klinici? Ako si na kbc-u Rijeka onda se 1.dc moraš javiti.

----------


## Magdalena1976

*BarbyRi* pa što se to dešava, mogu to protumačiti jedino da je riječ o jako ranoj trudnoći pa da se slabo vidi! Znam da Vlastelić rijetko kad griješi, ali se iskreno i toplo nadam da je u tvom slučaju bio u krivu i da je riječ o ranoj normalnoj trudnoći! Luda kuća! Žao mi je što prolaziš ovaj horor!  :Sad:  Cijeli dan na poslu sam razmišljala kako si već bila i obavila zahvat, a kad ono ...  
*Sumskovoće* drago mi je da je nalaz M bolji nakon onih preparata! Inače spermiogrami znaju varirati (naravno osim kod mog M) :Laughing:  Joj ponekad poželim da i samnom nešto ne valja, mislim da bi mi bilo lakše! Puno razmišljam o prošlosti i o muškarcima s kojim sam bila i koji sad imaju djecu...Što sam propustila...ali očito meni je nešto drugo suđeno....
*Mare* sretno sutra na punkciji i da što manje boli i da dobiješ lijepe stanice i da se oplode i dijele kako spada!
*Vojvođanka* kako se osjećaš?  Kad vadiš betu? Hoćemo visoku betu! :Heart: 
Ostale curke :Heart:

----------


## barbyRI

> *BarbyRi* pa što se to dešava, mogu to protumačiti jedino da je riječ o jako ranoj trudnoći pa da se slabo vidi! Znam da Vlastelić rijetko kad griješi, ali se iskreno i toplo nadam da je u tvom slučaju bio u krivu i da je riječ o ranoj normalnoj trudnoći! Luda kuća! Žao mi je što prolaziš ovaj horor!  Cijeli dan na poslu sam razmišljala kako si već bila i obavila zahvat, a kad ono ... 
> *Sumskovoće* drago mi je da je nalaz M bolji nakon onih preparata! Inače spermiogrami znaju varirati (naravno osim kod mog M) Joj ponekad poželim da i samnom nešto ne valja, mislim da bi mi bilo lakše! Puno razmišljam o prošlosti i o muškarcima s kojim sam bila i koji sad imaju djecu...Što sam propustila...ali očito meni je nešto drugo suđeno....
> *Mare* sretno sutra na punkciji i da što manje boli i da dobiješ lijepe stanice i da se oplode i dijele kako spada!
> *Vojvođanka* kako se osjećaš? Kad vadiš betu? Hoćemo visoku betu!
> Ostale curke


ma gore nego luda kuca,evo vdis kako me vozaju,a opet sama sebe toboze tjesim, mozda bolje da su me poslali mozda je to znak da je sve ok jel da sam ostala mozda bi vec bila danas,sutra u njihovim rukama i sta onda?kad me uniste,kome se zalit?
i kod mog ne varira spermiog,samo mu je sve gori...prestrasno!

----------


## Kikica1

Barby imas pp

----------


## diabolica

*BarbyRI* stvarno ne znam šta ti reć osim da se držiš i da možda iz ovoga svega se ipak dogodi nešto lijepo.  :Love: 
*Dani82* sigurno je bio dobar tulum u labosu i sutra ćeš ćuti divne vijesti :Heart: 
*Mare* sretno sutra!
*Sumskovoce* bravo za spermogram...bit će to super!
*Sara38* joj znam kako ti je na klomićima, ja ih jednostavno nisam podnosila, švikala sam od njih, fumade za poludit kao u klimaksu...bit će to ok sad sa Gonalima vidjet ćeš!
Ja danas vadila krv na Medicinskom faksu...za 7-10 dana rezultati....frka me!

*Vojvođanka, Vita, Tigrical, Ameli, Innu, Cranky, Magdalena, Kikica1, looks*,* Mravak, sali, Snekica, lucija, Aurora i sve koje sam možda zaboravila šaljem veeeliki.*

----------


## mare157

Evo mene, okupala se i spremila stvari za sutra. U torbi neofen forte i normabel pa kud puklo.
Hvala svima na podršci!
Mislite na mene jer ja umirem od straha.
*Dani* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobre vijesti iz laba sutra!
*diabolica* samo hrabro, biti će sve ok, sigurna sam!
 Svima  :Heart:

----------


## fijolica

Joj, *barbyRI,* ma mislim, prestrašno! Toplo se nadam da je pogreška i da na kraju ispadne sve ok i držim ti fige, ali, kao što su cure rekle, bilo kakva bol - odmah na hitnu!
Drži se i sretno!!!
Ostalim curama veliki pozdrav :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

*barby  iskreno se nadam    i molim boga da se zavrsi  dobro  i  da je dr. pogrijesio........*procitala sam na  ringeraji   i sokirala sam se  , a hebemu   .....

----------


## barbyRI

tnx cure moje,nekako sam sva u panici sta vise citam necije price od svega ovoga, strah me,....samo da me ne pocne bolit i da ne pocnem krvarit do cetvrtka a onda cemo vidjet sta dalje inzistirat cu da me dobro pregledaju i ustanove ako treba njih 5 sta mi je jel ovako zivit u strahu,neizvjesnosti, uzasno...ni spavat ne mogu po noci....nedaj boze nikome ovo prozivljavat....

----------


## barbyRI

> *barby iskreno se nadam i molim boga da se zavrsi dobro i da je dr. pogrijesio........*procitala sam na ringeraji i sokirala sam se , a hebemu .....


tnx draga..

----------


## cranky

Samo da brzinski ispravim prospust od jučer  :Embarassed: 

*Vojvođanka* milijun ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beturinu u ponedjeljak

----------


## Snekica

*Daaaaaniiiiiiiiiiii*!!! 
Šta ima? Lab još na mjestu? Čekamo.... i čekamo...**
*Barby*, na netu imaš milijun raznih priča, ali ti samo jedna, pa je i tvoja priča samo tvoja. Nemoj previše čitati, samo se uzrujavaš, a to nije dobro za malog mišića! **
Svim curama veeeeeeeeliki kiss, da vas ne imenujem pa da nekog ne izostavim!**

----------


## tigrical

*sara38   mare157 dani82, barbyRI, vojvođanka* mislim na vas

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Tigrical, Snekica, Cranky, Barby, Dani, Magdalena, sara, vojvođanka, Mare, Mravak, Loks, Kikica i Ameli* neka vam danas bude krasan dan!!!! I ja mislim na sve vas i šaljem vam puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!
Nakon prvobitnog šoka, veselja i lagane nevjerice MM i ja spremno stvaramo plan za dalje. Napisala sam vam da su našli MM-u parazit Trichomonas vag. i da sam našla studije koje dokazuju da se beštija hrani repovima spermija, te
da je povezana uz probleme plodnosti! Sestra Marija iz Pulskog laba (Loks bila si u pravu, žena je srce) mi je rekla da su ona i dr. Prenc vijećali oko nalaza MM-a (ostavila sam im kopiju prvog s-grama čisto da vide mižeriju i da mi ne kažu da je nalaz loš)
i izvjećali da je možda razlog tome što MM ima 88% nepokretnih spermija upravo ta beštija! Prepisali nam medazol od 2 grama obojici. Da je ikoja od vas to imala? Čula da netko ima? Pročeprkala sam tu na rodi i ima jako malo tekstova i iskustva, srećom sva iskustva kažu da je prošlo nakon 1. kure ljekovima....
Nije mi jasno kako meni nisu ništa našli, a tek sam radila briseve? I jesam li ja to pokupila po raznim ginekološkim stolovima, na gin. rekvizitima i sl.... Zaista ne dobivam često te beštije i nije mi jasno. Pišem cijelo vrijeme da sam ja kriva jer je beštija vaginalna - pa MM bi ju jako teško sam pokupio....
Jeste li čule za kakvu priordnu pomoć oko ubijanja parazita? Da malo pomogne lijekovima?
I da, ništa od kućne radinosti dok ne izliječimo, taj parazit nije preporučljiv u T....

----------


## Sumskovoce

Ovo sam našla na webu: Infekcija trihomonasom kod muskaraca ne daje znacajne simptome a vrlo cesto ne daje nikakve simptome. Dugotrajna i nedijagnostikovana infekcija trihomonasom moze da dovede do ozbiljnih odstupanja u kvalitetu spermograma. Osim toga, trihomonas svojim enzimima ozbiljno narusava kvalitet semene tecnosti koja je neophodni medijum za prezivljavanje i sazrevanje spermatozoida. Na kraju, udruzena infekcija kod oba partnera sa svim mogucim posledicama moze dovesti do steriliteta. 

Kod zena, dijagnoza se postavlja na osnovu simptoma i mikroskopskim pregledm vaginalnog i cervikalnog brisa. Kod muskaraca se dijagnoza postavlja pregledom sperme (spermogram i spermocitigram), a paraziti se mogu naci i u mokraci, ali ne rutinskim ili tzv. opstim pregledom urina. Postoje i specijalni testovi za identifikaciju trihomonasa, ali oni jos uvek nisu u sirokoj upotrebi.

----------


## Sumskovoce

:Shock:  
Trihomonas vaginalis ne poseduje neke enzime za oksidativnu fosforilaciju pa cak ne poseduje ni organele kao sto su mitohondrije. Zbog nedostatka ovih neophodni "alata" za opstanak svake celije, trihomonas opstaje tako sto hranljeve materije upija preko svoje membrane i/ili procesom fagocitoze. Ukratko, produkti "varenja" hranljivih materija kod trihomonasa su u najmanju ruku neobicni u odnosu na ostala ziva bica, a jedan od njih je hidrogen . *Iz ovih razloga trihomonijaza znacajno menja sastav telesnih tecnosti (veginalni/cervikalni sekret, sperma, mokraca) i cini ih manje pogodnim ili potpuno nepogodnim za opstanak normalnih celija (npr. spermatozoida u ejakulatu)*.

----------


## Vojvođanka

> Samo da brzinski ispravim prospust od jučer 
> 
> *Vojvođanka* milijun ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beturinu u ponedjeljak


Hvala curke  :Heart:  ste sve, ali samo da vam kažem da se ne brinete - ja sam 100% trudna  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
ŠVIČEM.......... :Razz:

----------


## dani82

*Sumskovoce* draga rješite se te beštije brzo.... Kada počinješ s terapijom i koliko traje??
Ja sam zvala lab i rekli su mi da zovem za pola sata....

----------


## Vojvođanka

*šumskovoće* pa to je stvarno neka beštija  :Shock: 
*barbyRy*  :Confused:  ima šta novoga .......?
*dani28* čekamo s tobom 30 min  :Cekam:

----------


## Sumskovoce

yes cure, to je neka opaka beštija koja nije poznata kao Candida, a ima slične simptome (bar po opisima na netu, ja nemam simptome, MM niti). Liječi se medazolom, mislim tjedan ili 10 dana.
Moj šok je u tome što postoji beštija koja papa spermiće i uzorkuje neplodnost, a nitko ništa ne govori o njoj. Iskreno za tu trihomonazu sam prvi put čula jučer i šokirala se kad sam se informirala.
Nego pitanjce, jeste li ikad koristile biljne proizvode od Cydonie, iz BiH? Imaju vaginatorije (pretpostavljam da su to vaginalete) od čajevca, kantarionovog ulja, propolisa, uglavnom jako zanimljivo zvuči.
Iskustva?

Vojvođanka, ti si 100% trudna!!!!! Šviči draga i dalje!!!!
Dani - čekamo....
Mare - di si? Kako si?
Loks - naravno da si mi falila  :Wink:

----------


## dani82

Sutra transfer u 10, jedna dobra, druhga malo manje dobra.

*Mare* di si?? Kako je prošlo?

----------


## lucija83

Joj Dani moja tako je i meni bilo isto nadam se da ce ti biti dobitno!!!!

----------


## barbyRI

> *šumskovoće* pa to je stvarno neka beštija 
> *barbyRy*  ima šta novoga .......?
> *dani28* čekamo s tobom 30 min


 
nema nis,sve po starom,super se osjecam,bolje nego ikad mogu reci, osim sta sam imala jutros mucninu i proslo,zgaravicu svaki dan itd..
ne mogu docekat sutra,ovo cekanje me ubija....sutra cu trazit da mi rade utz da se ustanovi tocno 100% sta je i kako je....

----------


## mare157

Evo me drage moje suborke! Stigla doma. 5 folikula, 4 jajne stanice!!! I sama sam u šoku, presretna sam. Rekla je biologica da ih još treba očistiti pa će znati da li su sve ok, ali da za sad su dvije odlične!!! Zato je uzorak od mm loš... Ali pomalo,korak po korak!
Bolilo je, ali (ovo nisam mislila da ću ikada napisati) doc. S-S je bila savršena! Bila je turbo pažljiva i brza. Sama punkcija je trajala oko minute! Oduševila me! Hvala doc.S-S!!!
Sad zauzimam počasno mjesto na kauču i ne mrdam.
*dani* bravo draga!!! Do sutra ti može i ova jedna postati odlična. Moje zadnje su na dan kad sam zvala bile za trojku, a drugi dan se i sama biologica čudila kako su se brzo i lijepo podjelile i rekla da su super!!! Biti će to sve 5!

Sad idem na zasluženi odmor. Čujemo se drage moje i hvala vam na podršci i razumijevanju! 
Sve vas  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

> sutra transfer u 10, jedna dobra


:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d

----------


## Snekica

> nema nis,sve po starom,super se osjecam,bolje nego ikad mogu reci, osim sta sam imala jutros mucninu i proslo,zgaravicu svaki dan itd..


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: Fini simptomići!

*Mare*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za party za ekipu u labu!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Jupi za naše Dani i Mare!!!!!!!! šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
Barby - drži se!!!!!

----------


## dani82

*Lucija* da mi bude i sve drugo isto kao i tebi  ne bi se uopće žalila  :Wink: 
*Mare* super si ti to uzgojila  :Smile:  ... tako sam i ja prošli put imala 5 folikula i 4js. Sada odmaraj a ja ti držim fige za tulum u labu!!

----------


## diabolica

*Dani82* bit će to super sutra, vidjet ćeš...još malo tuluma danas u labu i to će biti dobitno, znaš da sam i ja imala jednu dobru a jednu manje dobru pa je sve super završilo....evo tamanim već 3 šnitu kruha a probudila sam se maloprije, sramota za reć...al to je drugo stanje, moram se prilagoditi situaciji, ne? :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
*Mare* bravo i za tebe, sad samo neka se lijepo duplaju u labu...

----------


## Vojvođanka

sve mi nešto miriše na dobro......zahuktava se vlakić  :Smile: 
Dani28 za sutrašnji transfer ~~~~~~~
mare157 za tulum u labu ~~~~~~
šumskovoće za ubit beštiju ~~~~~~~~
barbyRy za sretan ishod ~~~~~~~~
sara38 za što manje nuspojava i što više j.s. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
tigrical za snagu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
crancy za kućnu radinost do septembra~~~~~~~~~~~
i za sve koje sam zaboravila  :Embarassed:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

a sad me oprostite, luda žena ide prat prozore  :Razz:

----------


## Vojvođanka

jooooj zaboravih tebe diabolica i tvog pišolinu  :Kiss:

----------


## sara38

*Dani* i *Mare* bravo cure. Neka se samo dalje lijepo duplaju. :Heart:

----------


## cranky

> ali samo da vam kažem da se ne brinete - ja sam 100% trudna


Pa zato sam te ja jučer i izostavila, trudna si i gotovo  :Kiss: 



> Sutra transfer u 10, jedna dobra, druhga malo manje dobra.


  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



> Stigla doma. 5 folikula, 4 jajne stanice!!!


Za tulum u labu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



> evo tamanim već 3 šnitu kruha a probudila sam se maloprije, sramota za reć...al to je drugo stanje, moram se prilagoditi situaciji, ne?


 :Love: 

Puse svima  :Heart:

----------


## loks

> *Barby* da sutra zovem lab. *Sara* tko zna, možda ti baš klomifen donese sreću 
> *Loks* u kojoj si klinici? Ako si na kbc-u Rijeka onda se 1.dc moraš javiti.


tnx draga! jesam da na kbc-u Ri sam

----------


## loks

*barbyRi* stalno si mi u mislima...ionako smo te svi skupa nazvali legendom ovog našeg foruma, još ako sutra sve prođe super (a hoće sigurno, jer i najbolji griješe) e onda ćeš biti stvarno živuća legenda, jer to šta ti prolaziš i uspješno izdržavaš, stvarno zaslužuje skidanje kape  :Yes: !!! zato sretno do nebaaaa sutraaaaa!!!

----------


## tigrical

*Dani i Mare* bravo!

----------


## mravak

Heeeloooooo
Vidim puno novim vijesti ovdje....jučer se nisam stigla na forum ali sam danas imala što čitati.... sve dobre vijesti!!

*BarbyRI* stvarno ne znam šta ti reći osim što se zajedno s tobom nadam da je dr.Vlastelić pogriješio i da si nam trudna i da je sve OK!
*Dani82* čestitam na JS i sretno na transferu!!
*Mare157* bravo na 4JS i neka se lijepo duplaju...
*Sumskovoce* bravo za spermiogram...trud se isplatio! Baš sam sretna zbog tebe... još samo ubijte tu beštiju i navalite  na prirodnjake  :Razz: 
*Sara38* malo vibrica da bude što više JS ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
*Vojvođanka* ostavi se prozora i odi u horizontalu....
*Vita,Tigrical, Ameli, Innu, Cranky, Magdalena, Kikica1, looks, sali, Snekica,lucija,Aurora i sve ostali* koji nas čitate imate jedan veliki pozdrav od mene!!


A sada jedno pitanje... 
Kao što znate čekam mengu(25.5.) pa idem u postupak, a jučer osjetila peckanje  a danas vidjela iscjedak.. gljivična infekcija.. jučer sam se ispirala sa vaginalnom pumpicom u koju bi stavila mlaku vodu i par kapi čajevca... ali danas mi je još gore... kupila sam si vaginalete Canesten 3 , što mislite da li bi štetilo postupku da ih stavim sljedeće 3večeri?? Baš mi je to sada trebalo!!  :Sad:

----------


## barbyRI

> *barbyRi* stalno si mi u mislima...ionako smo te svi skupa nazvali legendom ovog našeg foruma, još ako sutra sve prođe super (a hoće sigurno, jer i najbolji griješe) e onda ćeš biti stvarno živuća legenda, jer to šta ti prolaziš i uspješno izdržavaš, stvarno zaslužuje skidanje kape !!! zato sretno do nebaaaa sutraaaaa!!!


jedva cekam sutra da rijesim tu nedoumicu jel sam stalno napeta,na zivcima,grozan osjecaj,nocas sam ciejlu noc sanjala grozan san kako krvarim kako mi je plod ispao kako sva tresem,placem,uzas,bilo je tako stvarno,probudila se i vise nisam mogla zaspat...stalno bolnicki hodnici mi bili u snu,ma grozno sva se jezim sad kad se sjetim...ako moraju nek me operiraju vise da se rijesim toga svega jel ovo je mucenje.a moja stitinjaca mogu mislit u kakvom stanju je sad ovih par dana....

----------


## diabolica

Joj Barby teško ti je znam...točno takva situacija mi se događala kad sam imala spontani......a i ja stalno mislim na tebe......cijeli dan nemam mira jer razmišljam o tvom stanju.
Nadam se da će se sutra raspetljati cijela situacija i da će tvoje zdravlje biti ok. jer to je najvažnije da se lijepo možeš oporaviti i psihički i fizički.
Naša štitnjača sve to pamti.
Drži se draga!

----------


## cranky

*Mravak* a da si kupiš Lactogyn tablete? Meni su pomogle.

----------


## crvenkapica77

barby  sretno sutra  ......sutra sam tek navecer doma  i  iskreno se  nadam da cu upaliti komp.  i vidjeti  dobre vijesti  od tebe.......drzim fige  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: ..sretno barby

----------


## crvenkapica77

> *Mravak* a da si kupiš Lactogyn tablete? Meni su pomogle.


mravak, poslusaj   cranky  i kupi si ove  Lactogyn  i meni su pomogle,

----------


## mare41

I ja se pridružujem s ~~~~~~~~~~za barby

----------


## pak

*Mravak*



> A sada jedno pitanje... 
> Kao što znate čekam mengu(25.5.) pa idem u postupak, a jučer osjetila peckanje a danas vidjela iscjedak.. gljivična infekcija.. jučer sam se ispirala sa vaginalnom pumpicom u koju bi stavila mlaku vodu i par kapi čajevca... ali danas mi je još gore... kupila sam si vaginalete Canesten 3 , što mislite da li bi štetilo postupku da ih stavim sljedeće 3večeri?? Baš mi je to sada trebalo!!


Evo jedan link http://forum.roda.hr/threads/41521-c...-infekcije-III
.Meni pomaže svaki put tako da već jako dugo ne koristim vaginalete.Uglavnom režanj češnjaka očistiš malo zarežeš, staviš u sterilnu gazu i zamotaš onako da napraviš kao tampon, onda umočiš u kantarijonovo ulje i koristiš svake večeri.Meni bude bolje već nakon dvije večeri, nije da miriše ali eto služi svrsi kao alternativa vaginaletama.Potr

----------


## mare157

*barby* draga, SRETNO SUTRA, vibram za tebe i tvoju mrvu da je na pravom mjestu! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*sara* kako je stanje kod tebe?
*dani* želim ti sutra transfer obje savršene mrvice!!
*mravak* izbaci slatko iz prehrane, ubaci B-aktiv lgg (prirodni neprijatelj gljivica i bakterija) i odradi ovo što ti je rekla pak. Nisam to probala, ali znam curu koja je i kaže da djeluje. 

Cure jel ja umišljam ili se kao nešto zahuktava na kbc Ri?? Izgleda mi da je prava akcija??

----------


## Magdalena1976

*BarbyRI* hoću da nam sutra javiš da je Vlastelić pogriješio i da si trudna i da je sve na pravom mjestu! SRETNO!
*Dani82* sretno na transferu, javi kako je bilo!!
*Sumskovoce* riješite taj parazit i krenite u akciju, meni se sve čini da ćete prirodnim putem ostvariti trudnoću!
*Vojvođanka* primiri se ženo, jesi li radila test? 
Svima ostalima čekalicama, trasnferkama... :Heart:

----------


## pak

*barbyRI* ~~~~~~~~ za sutra!
Cure jeste vidjele ovo, 
http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/e...20276001326059 Ako ste na fejsu  
Pridružimo se nek se vidi koliko nas ima!

----------


## barbyRI

cure da vas pozdravim,sutra idem u onu ludnicu,nadam se da me nece opet vratit jel cu napravit onda stvarno kazin.
ono cekanje bete ce me izludit jos vise,jos ako mi ne budu htjeli napravit hitno nalaze bit ce lijepo a ja se moram na odjel javit cim ranije.
drzite mi fige da se sutra to rijesi jel cu izludit....sve vise su mi poceli trudnicki simptomi,smrdi mi cijeli dan hrana neka,zgaravica me od jutra zeza,imala mucnine,piskim svakih pol sata,....a moja beba mora pa pa...srce mi se para,mislim da cu nakon operacije bit van sebe..... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## vita22

Cure moje.......*Dani i  Mare* sretno na  transferima........*Barby* da bude onako kako svi mi želimo.......*Vojvođanka* trudnice da se ubrzo pridružiš našoj *Diabolici,svima pozdrav od Vite.....*
*Šumskovoće,Mravak,Loks,Pak,Magdalena,Crancky,Sar  a,Innu,Lucija,Mare41,Snekica,Darkica,Sali.....pose  bno TigricaL...OKidoki..Kikica*

----------


## mare157

*vita22* ti nam prozujiš po forumu ko tornado!!!

----------


## lucija83

Cure u mislima sam sa svima vama!!!!

----------


## mravak

barbyRI ~~~~~~~~ za sutra!

Cure moje hvala na savjetima.. lactogin sam si jučer kupila,večeras ću se isprati sa čajevcem a sutra ću kupiti češnjak pa ću probat s njim (ne mogu vjerovat da ga nemam u hladnjaku)
I naravno izbaciti ću slatko(ovisnik sam o slatkome).... probat ću par dana pa ako ne uspije krknut ću vaginalete jer ne bi htjela da dođem kod Vlastelića i da mi odgodi postupak zbog gljivica...
Mislila sam staviti vaginalete jer znam da ih doktori daju i trudnicama pa sam mislila pa ne može mi naštetiti ima mjesec dana do T ..cca

----------


## cranky

*Barby* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Dani* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ostalima puse

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mravak* probaj sa češnjakom i eteričnim uljima, mene je kantarionovo ulje na tamponu masu puta spasilo, češnjak je prirodni antibiotik pa nemože štetiti. Muža protjeraj na kauč  :Wink:  Inače lactogyn je super, pila sam ga prije cca mjesec dana jer sam morala uzimati antibiotike, a meni nakon svakog antibiotika dođe candida, pa sam probala lactogyn i nema candide. Još da MM ne kvari zabavu bilo bi superiška.
Cure htjela sam podjelit s vama najčudiju terapiju koju sam ikad vidjela, dr. Prenc nam je prepisao *Medazol, ali 5 tableta odjednom* sinoć me MM morao tjerat da ih sve strpam u sebe jer su stvarno gadne i dosta velike za moje gušte. Inače ovo je najagresivnija terapija koja ima najveću vjerojatnost ubiti beštiju, nadam se da će uspjeti. 
Mare, znaš li možda da li ima LGG-a u prašku u apoteci?
Vita22 kad si ti u postupku?
Magdalenice u mislima si mi već dva dana, jedan tvoj post me pogodio, jako sam se prepoznala u njemu... Žao mi je što ti je ova životna faza tako teška, to je samo faza. Zasjat će sunce nad tvojim nebom draga, sigurna sam u to! Žao mi je i za mačka, jadnik i on te napustio  :Sad:  a sad prije nego nabaviš novog, razmisli da li je bolje da nabaviš mačka poslije trudnoće, da bebek ima ljubimca. Čitala sam za listeriju i opasnosti u trudnoći, vjerujem da si i ti, pa eto...zato..
Barby - pročeprkala sam po sanjarici malo, moje tumačenje je da će sve biti OK i da je to bilo puno straha iz pre velikog opreza (ovo zvuči kao vidoviti Milan). Uglavom, moje misli su s tobom, vrati se brzo iz bolnice i napiši nam da je beba OK i da je Vlastelić samo čovjek koji griješi kao i svi ostali. Daj Bože da je pogriješio!!!! Ma pogriješio je sigurno!!!! Pusa za tebe i javi nam se!
Vovjođanka kako kratiš dane?
Dani - ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe!
Loks, Pak, Crancky, Sara, Innu, Lucija, Snekica,Darkica,Sali, Tigrical, Kikica svim curama velika velika pusa i zagrljaj!!!!

----------


## Vojvođanka

> [B]
> Vovjođanka kako kratiš dane?


hmm, pa evo jutros nešto u krevetu mislim: transfer je bio 03.05. i sad računam 4,5,6.....na prste - kad ono od 03.05. do 13.05. koliko ima dana ???? :Laughing:  (naravno na to mi je skrenuo pažnju MM)
izgubljena u vremenu i prostoru - ne ide mi u glavu da je TEK 10 dnt  :Shock: 
a simptomi: SVI i NI JEDAN!!!!!!! osim PMS-a......

dani28 čekamo izvještaj  :Cekam:

----------


## mare157

*dani* draga ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dvije savršene mrvice!
*barbi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je beba točno tamo gdje treba!!
*sumskovoce* neznam za LGG u prahu, ali pitaj u ljekarni, imaju svašta nešto od tih dobrih beštija u bočicama. Možda imaju i njih.
*mravak* slatko van iz prehrane. Prvih 5 dana je koma, a kasnije ti se čokolada gadi, međutim samo do prvog pms-a.  :Laughing:  čokolada prokletnica!

Svim curama želim puno snage i  :Heart:  za dalje!

Moje bebe su u labu, nadam se da se lijepo dijele i da će ih u subotu vratiti kod mene gdje će se lijepo smjestiti za narednih 9 mj. Ja sad spremna!  :Grin:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mare* :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  za tvoje bebe!!!!!

----------


## loks

*mare157* držim fige za mrvice tvoje
*vojvođanka* da što prije dođe dan tvoje pobjede i da nikad više ne moraš prolaziti isto
pozdrav mojoj istrijanki,* sumskovoce*, i nadam se da ćemo se uskoro upoznati (jeeee i mi ćemo imati svoju kavicu)
*barbyRi* šaljem pozitivne misli i molim se da ti sve ispadne ok i da na kraju svega budeš najsretnija žena (mama) na svijetu
i svima ostalima ogromni pozdravi i puno sreće!!!

----------


## mare157

Hvala vam drage moje, sva sam naelektrizirana kad pomislim na moje mrve!
Da i tu malo podignem, organizira se Pulska kavica pa cure koje su zainteresirane za druženje neka odu na topic i prijave se za 22.5.
Nek se vidi da i mi znamo kafenisat!!  :Laughing: 

*dani i barby* stalno ste mi u mislima!!  :Heart: 
*vojvođanka* još 5 dana i biti će + velik ko kuća!!!

----------


## loks

hej cure ja se pomalo pripremam za postupak pa mi palo napamet. ta inekcija choragon se dobija samo jednom ili se uzima više puta? kada se to dobije, nakon transfera? ja je nisam nikada dobila pa bi sad Vlastelića pitala vezano za to pa makar si ju i sama kupila u apoteci pa čisto da ne budem totalno ko da sam pala sa marsa. ako ga već pitam i na neki način forsiram da barem znam zašto je to za mene dobro ili možda nije? ajde ako se kojoj da nek mi malo bolje objasni, please cure!!!

----------


## innu

*vojvođanka,* mani se radnih akcija, odmaraj ženo kad možeš! (ili to trudnički hormoni divljaju :Smile: ))
*dani82 i mare,* super za vaše js, sretno na transferu i neka se čvrsto, čvrsto uhvate!
*sara38*, kad je punkcija?
*diabolica,* draga moja, samo se ti čim češće javljaj ovdje nama, ti si nam podstrek za dalje!
*barbyri,* neka ti je sa srećom sutra!
*tigrical, cranky,* vama posebni pozdrav!
drage moje, evo ja vam čekam kraj mjeseca, moram priznat nestrpljivo, pa da vidim da li ću uopće upasti u 6mj za postupak, i pratim vas cijelo vrijeme!

----------


## sara38

[QUOTE=innu;1620954]
*sara38*, kad je punkcija?

Eeeee, treba doć do punkcije. Od sutra idu dobri stari gonali i prva folikulometrija.

----------


## sara38

Sorry, zbrljavila sam nešto. To je od ovih klomifena.

----------


## dani82

"Martin u Zagreb, Martin iz Zagreba" ... evo mene iz Rijeke bez mojih bebulina.... ali to i nije tako loše jer su moje mrvice ostale rasti u laboratoriju.... idemo na blastice!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Sada samo držite fige da se nastave lijepo dijeliti i da će do transfera i doci.

----------


## diabolica

*dani82* e pa to je super...veća šansa da se prime....jedva čekam....ne brini sigurno će se dijeliti....kad onda imaš transfer, sutra, prekosutra??

----------


## dani82

Trebam  sutra zvati da vidim/čujem situaciju i onda bi transfer bio u subotu, tako da se nadam da *Mare* i ja zajedno ležimo nakon transfera  :Wink:

----------


## Snekica

*Dani82* u tvom postu najprije me uplašiš pa me nasmiješ! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za blastice! :Very Happy: 
*Diabolica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za miran nastavak tvoje T :Zaljubljen: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve cure kojima treba, posebno *BarbyRi

*

----------


## okidoki

super dani82, to su lijepe vijesti....držim fige...
pozdrav svim curama... :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Dani82* pa to je super!!! Nadam se da ćete si ti i Mare radit kumpaniju u subotu! Za vas dvije ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## cranky

*Loks* koliko ja znam, a znam jer sam je dobila, choragon je štoperica i daje se prije ovulacije ili punkcije da folikuli ne puknu ranije. Zašto je do sad nisi dobivala ne znam, ali dr Vlastelić sigurno zna. Smiri se, ne bi te on pustio bez toga bez razloga.
*Vojvođanka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*innu* nadam se da ćeš upast u 6. mjesecu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*mare* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*sara* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


> idemo na blastice!!  
> Sada samo držite fige da se nastave lijepo dijeliti i da će do transfera i doci.


iiiihaaaaaa bit će to suuupeeer ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*diabolica tigrical vita*  :Heart: 

svima ostalima (naravno 100% sam opet nekog zaboravila  :Embarassed:  )  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tigrical

Bravo *dani82* super za blastice!
Da vas svih ne nabrajam, potpisujem postove iznad.

----------


## cranky

*Ovo stvarno nikome ne bi trebao bit problem*
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/55832-a...-gdje-god-bili

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?ei...1326059&ref=mf

----------


## mravak

pozzzz

blago vam se ... kod vas se sve nešto događa a ja tako nestrpljiva!!!!! Kod mene se množe gljivice umjesto bebica  :Sad: 

*Mare157 i Dani82 * želim svakoj po 2 srčeka za par tjedana na ultrazviku !!  opsjednuta sam blizancima, ja bi svakoj od nas po dvoje  :Smile: 
*Diabolica* nadam se da uživaš u svojoj T.....
*Vojvođanka* hoćeš li raditi kućni test prije bete? 
*šumskovoće* ubij ubij ubij beštije  :Smile:  i navali na muža  :Smile: 
*barbyRI* mislim na tebe i jedva čekam da nam se javiš....

PS. kupila češnjak... večeras ću navalit na njega ... trpat ću ga gore i dole  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mravak* pre jaka si!!!!!!!! Da li znate cure drage kolike su granice za dijagnoze naših muževa? Npr koliko milijuna plivača treba da bi bila oligo, a koliko da bi bila normo spermia? Ima li negdje objavljenih podataka?

----------


## Mukica

ne znam jeste li primjetile/i jer je na tom topiku jako slab odaziv, ali  u tijeku je akcija vezana uz novi zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji
bilo  bi jako dobro i pozeljno da se ukljucite i sudjelujete jer cete to  uciniti *za sebe*

vise info imate na: 
*akcija  - ministre, moja jajašca  nisu za bacanje - sve, svi, gdje god  bili*

----------


## Sumskovoce

mukice draga, ja sam fejsbuk fan akcije  :Wink:

----------


## mravak

> mukice draga, ja sam fejsbuk fan akcije


i ja!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Barby* nam je sigurno u bolnici kad se do sada nije javila  :Sad:  
Barby draga uz tebe sam!!!!! Javi se!

----------


## mravak

> *Barby* nam je sigurno u bolnici kad se do sada nije javila


nadam se da nije tako!!! Misli pozitivno!!

----------


## barbyRI

evo mene cure moje drage opet k vama...nisam, ostala ni ovaj put u bolnici jel se potvrdilo da je ipak TRUDNOCA u pitanju,jos mala ali beba je ipak u maternici i dr vlastelic je fulao..ne znam sta reci,opet ponavljam ko radi taj i grijesi ali da me u ponedjeljak htio podhitno zadrzat u bolnici a ne da se za koji dan pnovi beta i utz to mi nikako ne ide u glavu niti ce ici..kao da nije zelio da budem sretna,vjerujte mi ovih par dan asta sam prosla,koliko patnje,boli, nikome nikad nebi pozelila,moja beta se od pred 3 dana od 162 dogla na 1850 cak mi je jedna sestra tamo dok sam cekala spominjala blizancice medjutim na utz se lijepo,jasno vidi plod...kad i je dr saftic potvrdio da je ipak trudnoca u maternici i da je ono bilo malo da se sta vidi nisam mogla vjerovat,pocela sam od placa jecat,pita mene sestra zasto placete,ne zelite dijete?ja kazem am kako ne od srece ne mogu vjerovat a toliko sam se nasekirala,ona meni ajde odmah osmjeh na lice da vas vidim,i njoj dosle suze kaze mi kad sam odlazila znate da ste i mene dirnuli dobro..poslije dok sam cekala slikicu da mi daju sestra mi u hodniku govori sad nema vise placa samo smijanje... :Smile: 
za 2tj me narucili opet na pregled,mogu kod svoje ginek ili na polikliniku di su me sad primili,otisla odmah kod vlastelica da mu pokazem sliku cekala ga skoro 40 min otisao na neki sastanak i na kraju se okrenula i otisla,ici cu u cetvrtak kod njega jel sam narucena na kontrolu za stitinjacu.gotovi mi danas i nalazi hormona sve ok u granicama normale,moj tsh ne skace 0,60 je ne moze bit bolje...a to je vazno sad za bebu...

----------


## mravak

*barbyRi* rasplakala si me .... čestitam!!!! tako mi je drago!!!    :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## mare157

*barby* JUPI JUPI JUPI ZA TEBE!!!! SAVRŠENO DRAGA!!!! I odmah da si vratila onaj avatar " I am pregnant"!!!! Ljubim te draga!!! Bravo. I sad stvarno osmjeh na lice i dosta sekiranja, negativnih misli i briga. Zaboravi prošlost i samo sretno gledaj u budućnost PREDIVNO!!!  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## pak

barbyRI odlične vijesti ! Sad stvarno osmijeh na lice i laganini.Čestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## mare157

> Trebam  sutra zvati da vidim/čujem situaciju i onda bi transfer bio u subotu, tako da se nadam da *Mare* i ja zajedno ležimo nakon transfera


*dani* srečo pa to je super vijest!!!! Neka si se ti nama vratila, znaći da se djele ko lude. Ja već vidim bebače!!! 
A sad te moram malo ugnjaviti, kako to da idete na blastice, jesi to ti tražila ili je rekao dok. ili biologica??? To sam se ja nadala na 1.transferu kad mi je rekla da su zametci za 5 i da se super djele, a ipak su mi ih vratili. Imaju li neki uvjeti da se ide na blastice? Dakle, zanima me sve kako je to išlo danas, ko je odlučio, da li si ti šta inzistirala i tako to sve. Pitam da znam jesi li se sama izborila ili su oni predložili, jer ako trebam ja to pitati, nema beda. Samo da znam. Ako se treba boriti za sebe, ja sam spremna! Možeš i na pp.
U svakom slučaju presretna sam radi tebe, to je super vijest!!! Vidiš da su vibre pomogle!!!
Joj cure moje koliko sam puta već rekla da smo zajedno jače!!! Ma ko bi protiv nas? Nema šanse! BRAVO DRAGA!!!
A u subotu se vidimo sigurno jer ja znam da sad ova moja djeca gledaju tvoju i već se furaju na njih, kao "vidi ova dva zametka kako se djele! Daj ajmo se i mi tako djeliti, da i mi pokažemo da znamo!" 
Bitka je u labu, ko će više!!! Ajmo dijeco, djeljenje!!! (ja sam već luda samo što gledam u kutiju utrića!) :Laughing: 
A nije u redu da je *diabolica* sama! Treba joj se pod hitno još neko pridružiti, osim *barby*!!!

----------


## tigrical

*BarbyRI* hvala dragom Bogu! Sad samo smireno. Šaljem ti pusu!

----------


## Kikica1

Barby, jel vidis sta sam ti rekla! Stvarno mi je super drago zbog tebe!
Dani, hura za blastice!
Tornado Vita, pozdravcic...
Vojvođanka, kad ce taj ponedjeljak?
Svima veliki mah-mah i zelje da vam se ostvari ono sto najvise zelite, a to je trba do zuba  :Smile:  
E i ps npr za Cranky, jesi li sutra na Plitvicama ili vrsis diverziju po Ri?

----------


## lucija83

Barby tako mi je drago da je na kraju sve u redu mazi svoju businu i odmaraj sto vise, i da bome si me lijepo rasplakala....
Dani draga da evo malo za tvoje mrvice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !!!
I da vas pitam ide li koja u subotu u Plitvice ???? Bilo bi lijepo da nas ide sto vise !!!!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

ajmeeeee  super vijesti, bas mi je drago    :Very Happy: , citav dan mislim na tebe
ima Boga... :Heart: ...

cestitam  barby

----------


## cranky

Barby  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  znala sam ja, ne moze kod tebe jednostavno. Ali suuuupeeeer je ovako zavrsilo!!!!!

Kikica ja sam sutra u diverziji po Ri a u subotu s Aurorom idem na Plitvice  :Wink:

----------


## lucija83

Cranky onda idemo svi zajedno!!! i ja sam u tom autu !!!

----------


## Ameli

barby kakav rasplet događaja, baš mi je drago da je ipak tako lijepo sve završilo. sada bez sekirancije i uživaj u svojoj trudnoći trudnice naša  :Very Happy:

----------


## barbyRI

cure tnx,puno mi znaci vasa podrska i sta ste bile uz mene...sad se lakse vec dise,koje olaksanje...
*dani* sretno i nek blastice budu dobitne! nisam bas u toku ove dane bila sam van sebe(nemojte mi zamjerit),ako jos koja ima transfer ili betu vadit sretno!
zabor sam vam reci nocas od 3 do 4 sam imala lagno probadanje onako neugodno kao lagani ubod iglom i trajalo je tih sat vremena svakih jedno 3,4min..ujutro me jos lagano nabijalo,neka tupa bol,sad sam samo jako napuhunuta koda cu eksplodirat,rekla sam dr nista nije posebno rekao.
*mare* vratit cu onaj avataric... :Smile:

----------


## mare157

*barby* vrati ga draga, vrati ga. Zaslužila si ga višestruko!!!

----------


## diabolica

*Ovakav previd dr. Vlastelića je katastrofa sramotan!* 
Nemam riječi za kako bi rekla moja ginekologica za odjel Humane u Ri:"njihovo 20-godišnje eksperimentiranje"....tko će Barby vratiti tonu živaca koje je izgubila ovih dana? U redu je teza da "tko radi taj i griješi" ali ovakva vrsta igranja sa tuđim životima je previše pogotovo na odjelu Humane reprodukcije na kojem je voditelj i na kojem je potrebno imati deset puta više senzibiliteta prema parovima nego bilo gdje drugdje jer se ipak radi o ljudskoj budućnosti. 

*Barby* draga, odmaraj i mazi svoju bušicu i misli pozitivno! Sve će biti super! I molim te Vlasteliću udjeli koju packu kad budeš sa njim, zaslužio je itekako!

----------


## barbyRI

> *Ovakav previd dr. Vlastelića je katastrofa sramotan!* 
> Nemam riječi za kako bi rekla moja ginekologica za odjel Humane u Ri:"njihovo 20-godišnje eksperimentiranje"....tko će Barby vratiti tonu živaca koje je izgubila ovih dana? U redu je teza da "tko radi taj i griješi" ali ovakva vrsta igranja sa tuđim životima je previše pogotovo na odjelu Humane reprodukcije na kojem je voditelj i na kojem je potrebno imati deset puta više senzibiliteta prema parovima nego bilo gdje drugdje jer se ipak radi o ljudskoj budućnosti. 
> 
> *Barby* draga, odmaraj i mazi svoju bušicu i misli pozitivno! Sve će biti super! I molim te Vlasteliću udjeli koju packu kad budeš sa njim, zaslužio je itekako!


a bas me iznenadio znas,danas sam cekala da mu pokazem sliku jedno 40 min ali su zakljucale vrata ,hodnik humane bio prazan a on otisao na neki sastanak,nisu znale kad ce se vratit.ici cu drugi tj.bas me zanima kako ce reagirati.ma ne zamjeram mu ali me bas iznenadio jako.
bas am neki dan pomislila ko zna cure dal nase sestre sa humane mozda citaju forume,nas tu??? dobro mozda ne mare i mira one su malo starije ali samira?tocno bi znala o kome se radi....kad sve prepricamo kad se vratimo sa humane sta je i kako bilo..a i izgrdimo nekad doktore..bas bi bilo lijepo kad bi do njih to doslo :Razz:

----------


## Kikica1

cranky, diverzantice, imas pp pa virni malo.

----------


## Darkica

barbyRI :Love:

----------


## dani82

Pa *BarbY* draga tvojim dogodovštinama nema kraja  :Smile:  ...i sva  sreća jer je ovaj put priča dobila super epilog... čestitam još jednom.... sada se nagradi nečim da se malo i opustiš i zaboraviš noćnu moru kroz koju si prolazila ovih dana.

Cure hvala svima na lijepim željicama, stvarno ste divne sve!!  :Heart: 

*Mare* tebi šaljem pp da tu ne davim sve. Samo bi željela napomenuti da se moje mišljenje o docentici Smiljan u zadnje vrijeme promijenilo i to na bolje. 

*Cranky* i *Lucija i Aurora* bravo cure... neću reci da mi je žao što i ja nisam s vama u tom autu jer se nadam da u subotu idem po svoje bebuline, ali da je drukčije i ja bi s vama na Plitvice.

----------


## barbyRI

> Pa *BarbY* draga tvojim dogodovštinama nema kraja  ...i sva sreća jer je ovaj put priča dobila super epilog... čestitam još jednom.... sada se nagradi nečim da se malo i opustiš i zaboraviš noćnu moru kroz koju si prolazila ovih dana.
> 
> Cure hvala svima na lijepim željicama, stvarno ste divne sve!! 
> 
> *Mare* tebi šaljem pp da tu ne davim sve. Samo bi željela napomenuti da se moje mišljenje o docentici Smiljan u zadnje vrijeme promijenilo i to na bolje. 
> 
> *Cranky* i *Lucija i Aurora* bravo cure... neću reci da mi je žao što i ja nisam s vama u tom autu jer se nadam da u subotu idem po svoje bebuline, ali da je drukčije i ja bi s vama na Plitvice.


sljedeci tj je dragom mi rockas pa cemo duplo proslavit! :Smile: 
sretno na transferu! :Very Happy:

----------


## mare157

> *Mare* tebi šaljem pp da tu ne davim sve. Samo bi željela napomenuti da se moje mišljenje o docentici Smiljan u zadnje vrijeme promijenilo i to na bolje.


Hvala draga, pomogla si mi. 
A ovaj drugi dio POTPISUJEM!

----------


## Snekica

Ajme, draga! Rasplakala sam se! Nemaš pojma koliko mi je drago da je ipak TRUDNOĆA!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Magdalena1976

*BarbayRI* juhuuu, ženo ČESTITAM!!!! Presretna sam zbog tebe!!! Hvala ti Bože i što je barba Vlastelić pogriješio (ovaj put sam sretna zbog njegove greške) Pa i najbolji griješe, to je sve ljudski! :Heart:  :Heart:  Jedva sam čekala doći kući sa posla pa da vidim kako si! Više razmišljam ovih dana o tebi , nego o bilo čemu drugome! Želim ti dosadnu i školsku trudnoću!
*Dani* super za blastice!
*Mare* naka se pravilno dijele stanice, ,sretno na trasnsferu!
Žene moje vi ste mi spas! Zajedno smo jače-najjače :Heart: 
Svima big**

----------


## Magdalena1976

Vidim ja da hvalite "moju" Smiljuanicu! Ovaj "moj" griješi!? Još ću ja plakat za Smiljanicom! :Confused:  Tko zna što će meni on "fulat" ?!

Odo se malo odmoriti!  Danas sam nakon čitanja Barby-nog posta mnogo bolje!
 :Raspa:

----------


## mare41

barby, iskrene čestitke, nadala sam se takvom završetku, predivna vijest.

----------


## Igolina1

e pa Barbyri kao što sam već rekla da te nema trebali bi te izmisliti!!  :Klap: 
neopisivo si me obradovala današnjom viješću, pratila sam cijelo vrijeme tvoju priču, i priznajem da ni u filmovima ne bi mogli izmisliti bolji happy end  :Klap:  :Klap: !!

kroz šta si sve prošla zaslužila si ovakav rasplet!!

----------


## fijolica

> Igolina1 
> e pa Barbyri kao što sam već rekla da te nema trebali bi te izmisliti!! 
> neopisivo si me obradovala današnjom viješću, pratila sam cijelo vrijeme tvoju priču, i priznajem da ni u filmovima ne bi mogli izmisliti bolji happy end !!
> 
> kroz šta si sve prošla zaslužila si ovakav rasplet!!


Debelo potpisujem!
Jako mi je drago zbog tebe i želim ti školsku trudnoću!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

BarbyRi baš mi je drago za takav obrat situacije

----------


## vita22

E naša *Barby* vidiš da napokon kreće na bolje trudnice....*DANI* sretno za tvoje blastice......*Mare* odi po svoje bebice........čuvajte ih sve........drugima big :Love:

----------


## barbyRI

hvla vam svima cure jos jednom da ne napominjem svaku posebno....
vidite meni se stvarno desilo cudo i to cudo zelim i svima vama! :Smile: 
Igolina imas pravo mislim da ovakve storije nema ni u filmovima ni u onim najspekljanijim sapunicama :Laughing:

----------


## innu

*cranky*, pp!
*barbyri* ma odlično, tako mi je drago, napokon možeš odahnuti malo, sad samo pomalo i uživaj u trudnoći!
*dani82*, čekam s tobom....
sve vi moje divne cure, veliki pozdrav vam šaljem!!!!!

----------


## Tia

barbyRI želim ti dosadnu školsku trudnoću!

Jel koja od vas u pon iz 12:00 na Humanoj?

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Barby* Draga naša TRUDNICE    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  jupi jeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ima  boga, ima nade, ima s tobom i materijala za sapunice  :Wink: 
Neka si ti nama dobro i trudno!!! Želim ti dosadnu i školsku trudnoću i neka se sve nastavi u najboljem mogućem smjeru! Jako mi je drago!!!! 
Mazi bušu i čuvaj svog  :Saint:  
Za dr. nemam riječi, ovo je katastrofalno velika greška koja se dogodila (ipak na kraju) na tvoju sreću, jer si mudra i oprezna odbila ostati odmah prvi dan. Ne želim razmišljati šta bi se dogodilo da si odmah ostala. Ovo je škola i za sve nas da jedno mišljenje nije relevantno, da ne smijemo pre naglo donositi zaključke i prihvaćati prijedloge od nikoga (bez obzira koliko mi cijenili tog dr-a).
Hvala za školu Barby!

*Dani* puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje blastice! Neka transfer bude savršen!!!
*Mare* i tebi masu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ neka se dijele bebolini i zabavljaju zajedno sa Dani-inim!!!
Svima ostalima velika  :Kiss:

----------


## Vojvođanka

BarbyRy čestitam za HAPY END sapunicu  :Laughing:   :Very Happy:  Uživaj u svojoj trudnoći!!!!
svim curama pozdrav i malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za šta vam trebaju.

meni 11dnt  :Raspa:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Cure gdje ste našle ovaj krasni smajlić koji rašpa noktiće? I onaj sa kavom? Ja toga nemam  :Sad:

----------


## dani82

*Vovođanka* znam kako je teško čekati, ali još malo  :Smile:  ... i da kako to da ti je dao da vadiš betu 14dpt?? Na kbc-u je običaj da to bude 21.dpt.
*sumskovoce* ideš na napredno i tamo ti  ispod smajlića u uglatoj zagradi piše "više", klikni to i odaberi si smajlić koji želiš  :Wink: 
*Maaaaaaaaaaaaaare*!!!!??????

----------


## sara38

Evo me sa folikulometrije, 4 veća folikula. Nema bockanja ovaj put, ovo će biti samo klomifenski pa mi ne ulazi u onih 6. Računa se kao i prirodni ciklus.

----------


## sara38

*BarbyRI* želim ti opuštenu i mirnu trudnoću.

----------


## Vojvođanka

[QUOTE=dani82;1622360]*Vovođanka* znam kako je teško čekati, ali još malo  :Smile:  ... i da kako to da ti je dao da vadiš betu 14dpt?? Na kbc-u je običaj da to bude 21.dpt.

punkcija mi je bila 10dc pa mislim zbog toga da mi je skratio dan vađenja bete - prošli puta je to bilo 17-ti dnt - ali sam već 12dnt procurila

----------


## Vojvođanka

> Evo me sa folikulometrije, 4 veća folikula. Nema bockanja ovaj put, ovo će biti samo klomifenski pa mi ne ulazi u onih 6. Računa se kao i prirodni ciklus.


 jeeeeee!!! 4 folikula pa to je SUPER reakcija i još se ne broji - što ćeš više  :Smile:

----------


## Vojvođanka

> jeeeeee!!! 4 folikula pa to je SUPER reakcija i još se ne broji - što ćeš više


koje pitanje - pa da bude poslednji i dobitni NARAVNO!!!!!!

----------


## lucija83

Saro super brojcica bit ce to dobitni draga evo virtualno te potezem za nosic za srecu da nam sto prije budes trbusasta!!!!

----------


## tigrical

pa da bude poslednji i dobitni NARAVNO!!!!!! 

*Sara38*

----------


## diabolica

Vidim stvari se zahuktavaju na KBC RI! Samo naprijed!
Drage moje, želim da vam ovi postupci stvarno budu posljednji i dobitni. :Aparatic: 
*Vojvođanka, Sara, Dani ~~~~~~~~~~~za vas!*
*BarbyRI  sretna sam zbog tebe, uživaj draga!*I ako ti zatreba pokoji savjet ja stara iskusna trudničica se nudim...hehehe naročito oko mučnina i spavanja.
Puse svima! Idem kuhati jaja! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## dani82

*Sara* pa to je super reakcija ženo  :Very Happy:  i ja vibram da bude posljednji i dobitni  :Kiss:

----------


## Sumskovoce

:Sing:    i tako sara ošla kući pjevajući!!!
Super ishod! Neka bude dobitan!!!!

----------


## sara38

Cure nasmijale ste me, hvala vam suborke moje.  :Heart:

----------


## cranky

*Sara*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  pa to je da bolje ne može. To mora bit dobitno  :Heart:

----------


## barbyRI

> Vidim stvari se zahuktavaju na KBC RI! Samo naprijed!
> Drage moje, želim da vam ovi postupci stvarno budu posljednji i dobitni.
> *Vojvođanka, Sara, Dani ~~~~~~~~~~~za vas!*
> *BarbyRI  sretna sam zbog tebe, uživaj draga!*I ako ti zatreba pokoji savjet ja stara iskusna trudničica se nudim...hehehe naročito oko mučnina i spavanja.
> Puse svima! Idem kuhati jaja!


e pa kad vec nudis savjete da te pitam ,kad su ti pocele mucnine,si i povracala ili?citam da od pocetka znaju biti pa tamo do 12,13tj negdje.mene bas radi toga malo strah jel ja ih jos nemam,odnosno super se osjecam,da nemam zgaravicu,ne piskim cesto,da nisam napuhnuta ko balon nebi ni znala da sam trudna.znam da nemaju vi mucnine ali me strah da se mozda dobro ne razvija.jel ni prvi put ih nisam imala pa se plod stao razvijat.joj ko ce docekat 2tj da idem na pregled?danas mi je bas 5tj tocno a tada bi trebala biti 7tj.kad se tebi srceko vec culo?

sara super,sretno na punkciji,dani tebi na transferu,ostalima koje moraju betu vadit,i svima drugima da cim prije postanu trbusaste!

----------


## mare157

Evo da ja malo ubijem ovo veselje nažalost.
Od 4 js, samo su dvije bile zrele, rađen je iCSI, jedne se nije ni oplodila, druga se jučer prestala djeliti.
Ja sam u komi, umirem od tuge i nemogu vjerovati.
*dani* draga, morati ćeš sama na transfer...
 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## barbyRI

joj mare bas mi je zao draga,drz se! znam da ti je tesko,isplaci se i opet u nove pobjede,nema druge! :Love:

----------


## sara38

> Evo da ja malo ubijem ovo veselje nažalost.
> Od 4 js, samo su dvije bile zrele, rađen je iCSI, jedne se nije ni oplodila, druga se jučer prestala djeliti.
> Ja sam u komi, umirem od tuge i nemogu vjerovati.
> *dani* draga, morati ćeš sama na transfer...


Na žalost, to je ishod kojeg se svi pribojavamo. *Mare157* drži se. :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

Joj Mare! Žao mi je! Sad glavu gore i odmah kreni u nove pobjede (naravno, nakon što se prije svega jaaako dobro isplačeš)!  :Love:

----------


## dani82

*Mare* ne mogu vjerovati, tako mi je žao, drži se draga  :Love: 
...sada me je uhvatio strah da i kod mene nije krenulo po zlu.

----------


## cranky

*Mare*  :Love:  tako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad: 

*Dani* ti molim te ne budali, nego se fino opusti i sutra po svoje mrve  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## lucija83

Joj Mare tako mi je žao drži se  :Love:

----------


## Vojvođanka

mare strašno mi je žao - ovo je bila moja noćna mora u posl. postupku

dani - no, no - potpisujem ono što ti je crancy rekla

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mare* najdraža moja suborko, jako mi je žao da su bebice odlučile sjesti na slijedeći vlak koji vodi do mamice! Slažem se sa curama da su suze najbolji lijek, daj si oduška na način na koji ti najviše odgovara, pa u nove pobjede.
Uz tebe smo!!!!!

----------


## tigrical

*mare157*

----------


## tiki_a

barbyRI ČESTITAM  :Very Happy: 

mare157 pa to je grozno  :Sad: . Puno ~~~~~za pozitivnu promjenu u narednom postupku.

----------


## dani82

Cure ni kod mene presjajne vijesti.... jedna se prestala razvijati, druga je spora. Moram sutra ponovno zvati i ako bude ok transfer bi bio u nedjelju.

----------


## tigrical

Joooj, *dani82* pa šta danas sve negativno... držim fige za jednu, ali vrijednu!

----------


## sara38

Pa šta je ovo danas.* Dani i Mare* :Love:

----------


## Vojvođanka

*dani28* šta nisi mogla inzistirati da ti tu jednu vrate danas??? nerazumijem zašto bi biologica riskirala dalje????

----------


## dani82

Rekla je da se razvija ali da je spora i da ćemo vidjeti kako će biti dalje.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Dani držim fige da se ova jedna izbori!!!!

----------


## diabolica

Ma šta je ovo danas cure? Počet ću se bojati otvoriti Forum.....
*Mare*  :Crying or Very sad:  žao mi je!
*Dani* neka bude jedna li vrijedna ~~~~~~~~za nju da izdrži do nedjelje.

----------


## innu

*cranky, pp!
mare,* jako mi je žao!

----------


## barbyRI

dani drzim fige da ta jedna bude super i da ti ju vrate!

----------


## Snekica

Dani ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoju veeeeliku mrvu (možda je samo malo lijena). Želim ti najuspješniji transfer u nedjelju!

----------


## loks

barbyRi  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  stvarno si mi uljepšala vikend...čuda se događaju, a ti si stvarno jedno veliko...za svu tvoju, hrabrost, strpljivost i čelične živce  :Naklon: !!!
mare  :Love: 
dani za tebe još uvijek stoji jedna ali vrijedna, nadam se da će biti tako.
sve moje predrage suborke želim vam lipi vikend i puno odmora!

----------


## mare157

Evo me, drage moje suborke. Isplakala dušu pod tušem, ležala u kadi i poljevala se vodom ko da se želim oprati od ove noćne more, od boli i patnje koja me danas kao kukavica napala iz zasjede s leđa. Svašta sam mislila da se može desiti, ali da ne dođemo do transfera, to nisam ovaj put željela niti uzeti u razmatranje, jednostavno sam si utuvila u glavu da će biti sve 5 tako da mi je ovaj šamar danas uzeo nekoliko godina života.
Šta je, tu je. Još mi nije jasno, ali tako je i tu nema nazad. Dobila sam samo uputu da zovem doc u ponedeljak radi dogovora za dalje i da mi vjerovatno klomifen nije dobra stimulacija. Ma nema veze, neću uopće ovdje daviti sa tim. Znam da ovdje ima još cura koje su to prošle, nisam prva, a cijelim tijelom, srcem i dušom bi voljela da sam zadnja i da nijedna žena više ne prođe ovo da dođe skoro do kraja i onda ti kažu da nema dalje.

Hvala vam svima na podršci. Da vas nema, danas bi bila na normabelima i plakala 5 dana. Ipak je lakše kad znaš da te neko razumije i iako te nikad u životu nije vidio, suosjeća s tobom.  :Heart:  ste!!

*dani* nemoj me  :Evil or Very Mad: , ne sumnjaj ni sekunde u svoju mrvu, moraš čvrsto vjerovati i daj popravi ovaj prosjek u kbc Ri!! Ja se nadam da sam ja pokupila sav baksuz iz laba za ovaj mjesec tako da tebi ne preostaje ništa drugo nego da uspiješ!! Nema negativnih misli! Ok?  :Wink: 
*sara* bravo!!! Neka se js lijepo razviju pa ćemo ~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!

*barby,sara,snekica,dani,cranky, lucija,vojvođanka,sumskovoce,tigrical,tiki, diabolica,innu,loks* hvala još jednom.  :Kiss:  vas!

----------


## ksena28

mare užasno mi je žao, znam kako je to

upiši se na listu onih koje nisu došle do transfera, ima nas i bit ćeš nas još i više jer zakon ne misle mijenjati.

cure, ovo je wake-up call - ove situacije su već pravilo a ne iznimka!

----------


## mare157

*ksena28* ja sam se kao prava savjesna forumašica već upisala na tu listu..... A ako sutra bude kiša kao što su prognozirali, mislim da ću poslati još jedno pismo na sve adrese, zajedno sa slikom jaja koje će neka luda kokica snesti svuda po gradu! :Smile:

----------


## vita22

*Mare* baš mi je žao nemoj biti tužna :Love: ,*Dani* moja valjda te taj bodul ili bodulka samo malo zafrkava......bit će u ned veselje........ :Zaljubljen:

----------


## cranky

*Dani* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Magdalena1976

*Mare* jako mi ja žao! :Crying or Very sad:   Znam ja kako je to! Tko nije u svemu ovome ne može razumijeti! Plakala sam ja svima oko sebe, ali me svi gledaju ono pa biti će, što se sekiraš,ima vremena... Spasila sam se došavši na ovaj forum aktivno!
*Dani* neka bude sve dobro i neka se ubrza dioba! Hoćemo transfer :Very Happy: 
 Neki put bude blastica savršena i svi uvjeti super pa sve jedno ne upali!
*
BarbyRI i Diabolica* -naše trudnice :Kiss: :
Ostalim ženama :Heart: 

 Tako sam ljuta što ne mogu u Plitvice! Ja opet radim sutra! Ma, možda je  i bolje da ne idem jer bi možda i ustrijelila medvjeda! :Evil or Very Mad: 
Ja se odoh odmoriti! joggler:

----------


## mare157

> Tako sam ljuta što ne mogu u Plitvice! Ja opet radim sutra! Ma, možda je  i bolje da ne idem jer bi možda i ustrijelila medvjeda!


  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
A jesi me nasmijala!!!

*dani* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ razveseli nas danas!

----------


## magi7

Drage cure,

čitam Vas redovito i držim Vam svima fige za uspjeh i da što prije postanete trbušaste :Wink: .
BarbiRI- čestitam na trudnoći i super da je sve prošlo ipak dobro!

----------


## dani82

:Shock:   :Shock:  drage moje, nastavila se razvijati i druga mrvica... pitala sam kako je to moguće, a biologica je rekla da se to zna desiti ponekad, da se stane razvijati pa da nastavi. Sve u svemu nisu još dosegle stadij blastociste ali kaže da je to ok jer do tog stadija se dolazi 5-6 dan. Sutra moram u Rijeku, a vi mi držite fige da sve bude dobro i da do transfera i dođe.

----------


## Vojvođanka

dani28  :Shock:  pa to je super vijest  :Klap:  vibrrrram do blastica...

moj piš test negativan  :Sad:

----------


## mare157

*dani* SUPER!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~1 da sutra bude sve školski.
*Vojvođanka*  :Love:  koji ti je dpt? Možda je još rano...

----------


## Vojvođanka

nije rano 12dnt -15dnp a test pokazuje betu 25!!!
to je to, ali kako M ne dolazi nastavljam s utrićima po ponedjeljka......

----------


## mare157

*Vojvđanka* :Crying or Very sad:  žao mi je.

----------


## dani82

*Vojvođanka*  tako mi je žao, drži se draga  :Love:

----------


## barbyRI

dani to je super vijest,drzim fige da ti sutra vrate mrvicu!
vojvođanka mozda je jos ipak rano,cekaj pa vadi betu...

mene danas kad sam na nogama probada u desnoj strani,koda me neko upikne i tako svako toliko,kad sjedem prestane...ne znam sta bi to moglo biti.
a kad mi je vlastelic rekao da mi je vanmater. rekao je da je negdje visoko gore desno zgurano...sad si mislim nije vrag d aje mozda ipak pogodio a ovi 2 krivo vidjeli...nadam se da nije...ako me nastavi i sutra tako morat cu ponedjeljak do ginek da pitam sta bi to moglo biti,bas neka neugodna tupa bol...

----------


## innu

*vojvođanka*, žao mi je! drži se!!!!!
*dani*, super za drugu, borac mali, sretno sutra!!!
cure, pozdrav veliki!!!!

----------


## loks

vojvođanka nadam se da je prerano za test, šaljem pusu sreće!
dani a šta reći osim  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  bit će sve super!

----------


## loks

innu avatar ti je predivan...predobrooo

----------


## mravak

*cure,žene moje.*.. nakratko sam svratila do vas i ne sviđa mi se sve ovo što sam pročitala... nemam sada vremena javim se kada stignem... nadam se da će biti boljih vijesti .... pusa svima!!!

----------


## Darkica

*Vojvođanka*, žao mi je...ipak idi vaditi betu...just in case...
*dani82*, držim fige da sve bude bas onako kako ti zelis  :Smile: 
*barbyRI*, samo hrabro...vjerujem da ce sve biti u najboljem redu :Smile: 
Svim ostalima curama velika pusa

----------


## diabolica

*Vojvođanka* još nije ništa gotovo...čuda se ipak događaju, svejedno vadi betu...nadam se najboljem!
*Dani* ti ćeš biti drugo čudo poslije Barby, vjerujem da će biti tako...ipak si me povukla za nos  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  i sretno sutra! Javi se poslije obavezno!
*BarbyRI* i ja sam imala probadanja, svaki put me presjeklo o što od boli što od straha da se ne događa nešto loše....i dan danas me tu i tamo štrecne ali to je sad već od rastezanja kože...ne brini se....sa 5 tjedana su mi utvrdili (dr. Vlašić) srčanu akciju. Kad trebaš ponovo ići na UZV?
*Innu* legendo! Avatar ti je za 10.

----------


## Magdalena1976

*Vojvođanka* nadam se da si rano radila test, sve dok nije beta negativna ne vjerujem da nisi trudna!
*BarbyRI* sve će to biti dobro, odmaraj ženo! :Kiss: 
*Dani* super za diobu! Sretno sutra! Biti će to dobitna kombinacija :Klap: 

Svima  :Bye: 
Umorna sam...koliko stresa... :Sad:

----------


## Vojvođanka

cure jel ste se vratile s Plitvica? Crancy kako je bilo???

----------


## cranky

*Vojvođanka*  :Love:  baš mi je žaaaaooooooooo **** (zbanirat će me ako kažem)  :Crying or Very sad: 
*Dani* pa to je oooodliiiičnooooo!!!!  :Very Happy: 

Evo me s Plitvica. Bilo je baš dobro. Bilo nas je 30-tak. Dojmovi na temama  :Wink:  (kad se odmorim)
Puse svima  :Heart:

----------


## barbyRI

> *Vojvođanka* još nije ništa gotovo...čuda se ipak događaju, svejedno vadi betu...nadam se najboljem!
> *Dani* ti ćeš biti drugo čudo poslije Barby, vjerujem da će biti tako...ipak si me povukla za nos  i sretno sutra! Javi se poslije obavezno!
> *BarbyRI* i ja sam imala probadanja, svaki put me presjeklo o što od boli što od straha da se ne događa nešto loše....i dan danas me tu i tamo štrecne ali to je sad već od rastezanja kože...ne brini se....sa 5 tjedana su mi utvrdili (dr. Vlašić) srčanu akciju. Kad trebaš ponovo ići na UZV?
> *Innu* legendo! Avatar ti je za 10.


meni je sad 5tj znaci moglo bi se cuti,ne znam neki mi kazu ne prije 6,7tj negdje sam pak citala da sa 4tj. idem za 2tj
tako mi rekli da mogu na polikliniku di su me sad pregledali,ili uputnicu trazit za kod vlastelica ili kod moje socij. ginek. ali najvjerojatnije cu kod nje i ici iako se jezim od pomisli da opet nesto nije u redu,tako mi je bas ona prosli put otkrila da se stao plod razvijat... :Crying or Very sad:  i ja imam osjecaj koda mi se koza siri pa onako zapecka koda me netko poteze,cudan osjecaj.ali ja sam malo trudna ne vjerujem da bi to sad vec osjetila... :Rolling Eyes:  ne znam,uglavnom nesto osjecam....

----------


## Kikica1

Kad ti vide gestacijsku vrecicu onda te obicno naruce za dva tjedna na uzv - tako nije prerano nego taman da se vidi srcana akcija pa nemoj zuriti. Nekima ti se srceko vidi tek sa 7-8.tj, sve ti ovisi kad si ostala trudna. Recimo meni je uzv radjen 15.dpt i vidjela se sitna gestacijska vrecica i narucena sam bila za 2tj da se potvrdi srcana akcija a mislim da ti je najranije za srce vidjeti 21. dan poslije zaceca al ajd ti trefi kad si zanijela! Ono sto osjetis u trbuhu su ti crijeva, tj. probava najvjerojatnije, valjda se vec u samom pocetku nesto promijeni pa postanes osjetljivija.

----------


## sara38

Jutro cure. Evo me sa druge folikulom. i ostaje sve isto, 4 folikula. Kaže dr. super reakcija. Večeras štoperica i u utorak punkcija. 
*Vojvođanka* tako mi je žao.

----------


## Vojvođanka

> Jutro cure. Evo me sa druge folikulom. i ostaje sve isto, 4 folikula. Kaže dr. super reakcija. Večeras štoperica i u utorak punkcija. 
> *Vojvođanka* tako mi je žao.


 slažem se s doktorom  :Klap:  
želim ti "nježnu" punkciju  :Wink:

----------


## dani82

*Sara* pa to je super!! Neka ti punkcija bude čim bezbolnija i da dobiješ čim lijepše js  :Kiss: 

Meni su vratili jednu lijepu blasticu, druga se prestala razvijati, ja se nadam da će se sada lijepo primiti za mamicu  :Smile:

----------


## Vojvođanka

*dani 28* jeeeeee   :Very Happy:  vibram za to ~~~~~~~~~~  :Klap:

----------


## mare157

*dani* uživaj u mrvi, mazi bušu i odmaraj! Bravo!!!!
*sara* neka punkcija bude što bezbolnija, a js savršene!

Drugo nemam ništa za napisat osim da se raspadam od muke. Danas mi je još gore nego u petak kad mi je biol.rekla. Ufff, samo da prođe još koj dan i da više zasja sunce pa da se da živjeti malo...

----------


## Snekica

*Daniiiiiii* vibrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~, mazi, pazi mrvu i TM nek ljubi tvoju bušu svih 9 mj. jer znam da će ovaj put biti BINGO!**

----------


## barbyRI

dani super sad lijepo miruj i pazi svoju mrvicu!
sara odlicno,da te sto manje buba punkcija!

----------


## cranky

*Sara* to je super baš kako je dr rekao  :Very Happy: 
*Dani*  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Klap:

----------


## innu

*sara*, super!!! neka budu puni i neka se brzo oplode i čim prije vrate da se uhvate!
*dani* odmaraj i uživaj!!!!!
cure pozdrav!!!

----------


## cranky

*innu* avatar  :Klap:   :Naklon:

----------


## diabolica

*Dani* sad samo pozitiva!

----------


## tigrical

*vojvođanka * hoćeš vadit betu?
*dani82* bravo!
*sara38* tablete su ti spremne  :Cool:  sad samo čekamo utorak! 
Pusa svima!

----------


## Vojvođanka

DA, ja po školski, dok M ne dođe nastaviti s utrićima do vađenja Bete  :Laughing:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mare*još jednom da ti kažem da mi je jako žao, proći će polako ta bol...druga šansa je MB i 10. mjesec... bit će dobitno!
*Dani* super za blasticu, sad pozitiva, mazi bušu, sve će bit sjajno!
*Vojvođanka* nadam se da je test bio lažan, javi danas kakva je beta!
*Innu* Legendarni avatar
*Sara38* Superiška! Vibram za tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
A za sve ostale drage subroke: *tigrical, loks, magdalena, mravak, sneki,crancky* i za trudnice *diabolica i Barby* jedno veeeeeeeliko dobro jutro, puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve štom nam treba, a najviše za pronalazak snage za borbu!
Idemo u nove pobjede!!!!

----------


## loks

dobro jutro drage moje...evo sunca....! 
*mare157*  :Love: . znam da utjehe u ovo trenu nema, zato ti samo mogu zaželit da vrijeme što prije prođe, da osjećaji popuste i da se "baterije" napune za dalje...jer negdje te čeka jedno malo  :Heart: ...nemoj da čeka predugo!!!
*sumskovoce* dobro jutro i tebi draga moja istrijanko! 
*dani*  :Klap: ...bit će ovo bingo ma 1000000%
*vojvođanka* good luck...ja ipak vjerujem da je test loše kvalitete!
i svima ostalima  :Kiss: 
pozzić!!!

----------


## cranky

*Vojvođanka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## okidoki

dani 28.....superrrrr.. :Smile:

----------


## sara38

*Dani* jesi jučer sama bila na transferu? Ti si bila prva, a onda sve punkcije. Tek oko 10 h su bile folikulometrije. Htjela sam do tebe u sobu ali smo se u čekaonici zapričale. Sutra će biti dosta punkcija. Eeeee, da me bar uzmu prvu, ne volim dugo čekanje. Dani, želim ti pravu trudnoću. Svim curama velika pusa.

----------


## Vojvođanka

evo me s Bete koje je kao i prošla = NEMA JE!  :Sad:  ipak je test bio dobar
sad bih malo svoj život nazad ......
pokušat ću dogovoriti postupak u Rijeci za 11/2010 - a prije možda odemo do dr. Reša.....
veliki pozdrav svim curama

----------


## cranky

*Vojvođanka*  :Love:  tako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad: 

*Dani* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Sara* za uspješnu i bezbolnu punkciju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

*Vojvođanka*  :Love:  žao mi je!

----------


## mare157

*Vojvođanka*  :Love:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Vojvođanka* drži se draga, jako mi je žao. Nadam se da ćemo skupa u 11. mjesecu u postupak...ne vjerujem da će mene uvrstit prije toga na red.
Ovaj petak idem kod Vlastelića odnijeti mu nalaze i žicat da nas stavi na red čekanja za IVF u Rijeci... Voljela bih probati prvo KBC RI nego Reša, nekako mi se čini da imam manje za izgubiti ako idem prvi put u Rijeku....

----------


## lucija83

Vojvođanka drži se draga  :Love: 
Dani želim ti da se tvoja mrvica čvrsto primi za tebe i da te ne napusta sljedecih 9 mjeseci  :Heart: 
Sara kakva je situacija kod tebe??
I samo da pozdravim moje suputnike Auroru i njenog muža, Mali Mimi i Cranky lijep pozdrav od mene i mog muža!!!
Svim ostalim curama pusa!!!!

----------


## diabolica

*Vojvođanka*  :Love:  i bravo za stav, nema odustajanja!
*Dani* iskreno se nadam tvojoj trudnoći, da ovaj put bude zadnji....uživaj i udovoljavaj si na sve načine...navijam za tebe!
*Sara* ~~~~~~za bezbolnu punkciju i puno lijepih js!!

----------


## sara38

> Sara kakva je situacija kod tebe??


A šta da ti velim. Jedva čekam sutra da vidim hoće li biti koja js.

----------


## dani82

Hvala drage moje na divnim željicama, nadam se da će se i ostvariti  :Wink: 

*Vojvođanka* suborko moja, baš mi je žao, znam da ti je teško ali vidim i tvoju hrabrost, drži se!

*Sara* ja sam ti bila prva i mislim da si taman otišla kada sam ja došla u čekaonicu oko 10, ležala sam samo sat vremena ali sam onda još pola sata sjedila jer sam čekala papire.Bila sam jedina na transferu. Nadam se da će ti punkcija biti čim bezbolnija i uspješnija i da ćeš na redu biti među prvima, a ja vjerujem da hoćeš jer je tvoj dr.V uvijek tamo prvi.

*Mare* nadam se da ti je malo bolje  :Love:

----------


## dani82

> A šta da ti velim. Jedva čekam sutra da vidim hoće li biti koja js.


Ma kakve su to gluposti   :Confused:   :Confused:  pa naravno da će biti !!

----------


## loks

sara83 sretno sutra!
vojvođanka  :Love: , drž se draga!

----------


## loks

pardon, ispravak: sara38...hahaha...fulala

----------


## sara38

> pardon, ispravak: sara38...hahaha...fulala


Vidim ja da je vrijeme da se prebacim na drugi pdf. Al šta bi vi bez nas starih koka. He, he.

----------


## mravak

*sumskovoce* za sretan ishod razgovora u petak i da si nam na listi za IVF što prije!!  :Heart: 
*Mare157*  jako  mi je žao  :Love: 
*Dani 82* super za blasticu, mazi bušu idućih 9 mj.!!
*Vojvođanka* žao mi je...  :Love: 
*Innu* super ti je avatar......  :Cool: 
*Sara38* sretno sutra!!!!!!!
pozdrav svima ostalima!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## dani82

Samo da vas obavjestim da sam zvala danas da me se stavi na listu (kako docentice nije bilo na transferu) i pogodite kad su me stavili.... u 11. mjesecu  :Shock:  ... a što je sad s onim da se na kbc-u na postupak čeka mjesec dana... još jednom *s-r-a-m* ih bilo, lažljivci.

----------


## barbyRI

vojvođanka zao mi je...sad skupi snage za dalje!
meni pocele mucnine danas,koma sam cijelo popodne a tako sam do sad se hvalila da kako ih nemam..e pa nisam trebala..... :Smile: 
ne mogu nista jest,ni pomirisat hranu,samo nes samo jutros popila i to je to..moji doma na mene vicu da sad za dvoje trebam jest ali nema sanse da pojedem nesto.za dlaku je falilo da povratim prije odjedanput.... cetvrtak idem na pregled za stitinjacu i usput cu navratit do vlastelica ,bas me zanima njegova reakcija.zna mozda tko da li je on cetvrtak tamo.ide koja k njemu?

----------


## Snekica

> Samo da vas obavjestim da sam zvala danas da me se stavi na listu (kako docentice nije bilo na transferu) i pogodite kad su me stavili.... u 11. mjesecu  ... a što je sad s onim da se na kbc-u na postupak čeka mjesec dana... još jednom *s-r-a-m* ih bilo, lažljivci.


Ma o čemu ti to??? Kakva lista?! Ne razmišljaj tako dok ne moraš! Ima vremena za negativu, sad samo pozitiva, draga! I mazi trbuščić!

----------


## barbyRI

> Samo da vas obavjestim da sam zvala danas da me se stavi na listu (kako docentice nije bilo na transferu) i pogodite kad su me stavili.... u 11. mjesecu  ... a što je sad s onim da se na kbc-u na postupak čeka mjesec dana... još jednom *s-r-a-m* ih bilo, lažljivci.


ma kojih mjesec dana? to su samo price,meni je vlastelic onaj dan rekao kad je ustanovio da imam vanmater. da mogu na sljedeci postupak tek iza jeseni jel je krcato...jos sam si mislila krasno :Razz: .ma bas da ih sram moze biti

----------


## Mali Mimi

I ja pozdravljam svoje suputnike sa Plitvica, bilo mi je lijepo družiti se s vama

----------


## LO

barbyRI, za četvrtak ne znam, al znam da je petak dežuran na poliklinici, i tamo smo se dogovorili nać. tako da je vjerojatno onda u čet na humanoj.

----------


## dani82

*Snekica* ma naravno da ne razmišljam...pa ja sam trudna  :Wink:  ...ali samo komentiram kako lažu javnost.

----------


## diabolica

Cure drage, ja sad maloprije slušam na vijestima Nove TV Milinovića koji govori da je danas 40 trudnoća više nego prije ovog Zakona....znači više nije 20 već 40!! A još je dodao da je danas ostvarena 1 trudnoća iz zamrznute jajne stanice. Ja njega više ne mogu slušati, njegove perfidne laži....jednostavno me toliko iznervira i digne mi tlak za poludit....do kad on nas misli ovako obmanjivati? Do kad će on i njegovi puleni (zna se da mislim na nekoga iz poliklinike IVF) manipulirati s nama? 
Jeste li vi svjesne da on ako 10 puta kaže laž u medijima da će njemu ljudi počet na kraju vjerovat?
Ja sam iznervirana do kraja i idem u šetnju jer moram čuvat svoju bebicu! Ludim!

----------


## Vojvođanka

cure  :Kiss: 
i ja sam gledala neandretalnca na TV Novoj  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  NEMOGU GA SMISLITI

----------


## cranky

Pozdrav suputnicima s Plitvica i od mene  :Heart: 

Meni je doslovno muka došlo kad sam ga danas slušala  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad:  do kad .... do kad.... misli tako očito LAGAT.
Užas  :Shock:

----------


## Darkica

Vidjela sam vrloga nam ministra na TV-u...covjek je vrlo uvjerljiv, vjerojatno jer i sam vjeruje u te budalastine sta ih izgovara :Mad:  Naveo je jednu trudnocu iz zamrznute js, i to da je slucaj u RI. Ili sam krivo shvatila?U biti, njegova statistika ide njenu u korist...problem je sto nije objektivna statistika vec njegova... :Yes: 
Odlucila sam da necu dati da me uznemiri i uzruja, nije on vrijedan moje sekiracije..imam i vaznijeh stavri na pameti...
Danas sam bila u VV, dug je to proces...nikako da dodjemo do necega konkretnoga...dr L je divan i danas je rekao sve sto sam i ja znala, a opet mi je raspolozenje palo kada sam cula da on to govori...iako sam i sama to znala...pa koji je vrag sa mnom?! :Crying or Very sad: 
Idem spavati, sutra ce, nadam se, biti bolje...ako ne sutra, onda prekosutra... :Grin: 
Think pink...
 :Heart:

----------


## barbyRI

antipatican je da antipaticniji ne moze biti...to je strasno :Evil or Very Mad:  ma kako ga nije sram vise toliko lagat.zivim za taj dan kad ga smjene,otvorit cu sampanjac! ako se ikad to i dogodi.... :Razz:

----------


## tigrical

*sara38* sretno na punkciji danas! Mislim na tebe i držim fige za super js!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Sara* sretno na punkciji!!! Za super js šaljem ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Barby* uživaj u mučninama, to je blaženo stanje, toliko si ih željela! Ja bih se odmah trampala za tvoje mučnine  :Wink: 
*Dani* neće tebi trebat 11. mjesec i ponovni pokušaj! Ovaj je dobitan!
*Darkice* što je to tebe zasmetalo? Šta ti je dr. rekao što si i sama znala?

Svim suborkama želim dobro jutro i super dan!

----------


## cranky

*Sara* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## loks

dobro jutro drage moje prijateljice. 
*sara* držim fige da sve prođe super.
*dani* sigurno al baš sigurno  :Yes:  ovoga puta tebi neće trebati postupak u 11 mj. 
sumskovoce nadam se da će vas stavit u postupak što prije, mada vidiš kakva je situacija. i mi smo baš iz tog razloga (čekanja) prvo odradili kod Reša, nisam imala živaca toliko čekati. nije uspjelo al barem sam si živce smirila i probala. 
gledala i ja divljaka jučer na tv. rekao je da ima jednu trudnoću iz zamrznutih u Ri i sad dva sata prije intervjua da su mu javili još jedna u Zg. i nasrao je iz one svoje gornje guz...još puno laži i baš me iznervirao da mi je mm ugasio tv i dobro je napravio. jer jedino šta bi slijedilo možda bi neš bacila u njega, al nažalost ko bi nastradao, pa moj tv, koji mi sigurno neće on kupit novi...grrr...sad sam ljuta od same pomisli!

----------


## innu

*vojvođanka*, žao mi je, draga moja, skupljaj snagu za dalje, drži mi se!
*sara38,* sretno danas, želim ti čim bolji ishod!
*dani82*, odmaraš?
*tigrical* ča ima kod tebe?
*diabolica*, ne se nervirat, mogle smo i pretpostavit da će se lažov držati svojih laži!
(on je naime sve te laži sebi izgovorio deset puta, i sad čvrsto vjeruje u njih, a sad isto pokušava i s medijima)
sve ostale cure, puno vam pozdrava šaljem, neću nabrajat, da nekog ne ispustim!!!!

----------


## tigrical

*tigrical* ča ima kod tebe?

vade mi krv...imunološke pretrage, čekam nalaze, pa kod Radončića

----------


## sara38

E drage moje. Nisam ni krenula iz KBC-a, kad me ptica pokakala. I mene i muža. Čišćenje trajalo 10 minuta. Moram loto uplatiti. Ali pustimo to, punkcija prošla brzo, od 4 folikula imam 3js. U četvrtak zovem labos. Odoh ja sada odmarati, pusa svim suborkama.

----------


## mare157

*sara* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ neka bude bezbolno i uspješno!
*dani*  :Bye:  draga, kako si?

Gledala ministra i prala suđe. Dobro da nisam sve pjate porazbijala. Uf prase jedno lažljivo! I kako niko od medija nemože ili neželi objaviti podatke koji su objavljeni na int.stranici Rode i koji su dostupni svima. Kako ga svi puste da i dalje laže, a nemojmo zaboraviti da je on i podpredsjednik Vlade!!! Mm srečom nije bio doma tako da smo sačuvali tv.
I čestitam trudnici u Rijeci, voljela bi da postoji i da nije to naš vrli ministar pod utjecajem sviježeg zraka na Plitvicama samo sanjao.
O Bože, hoće li ikada promjeniti ovaj zakon???

----------


## mare157

> E drage moje. Nisam ni krenula iz KBC-a, kad me ptica pokakala. I mene i muža. Čišćenje trajalo 10 minuta. Moram loto uplatiti. Ali pustimo to, punkcija prošla brzo, od 4 folikula imam 3js. U četvrtak zovem labos. Odoh ja sada odmarati, pusa svim suborkama.


*sara* to je super!!!! Možda je bila roda!!  :Laughing:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za četvrtak i tulum u labu od ovog trena!!!

----------


## barbyRI

sumskovoce,ma ne bunim se to su slatke muke i uzivam u njima,gadno je kad te ulove ali znas zasto ih imas... :Smile: 
sara kako je proslo?
ne smijem vise ruzno govorit o nasem ministru dobila sam opomenu sad moram jezik za zube... :Smile:

----------


## loks

> ne smijem vise ruzno govorit o nasem ministru dobila sam opomenu sad moram jezik za zube...


uuu šta i to je moguće, dobit opomenu zbog nečega šta pišemo? pa ja to nisam znala...hahaha...znači da me se još uvijek smatra dobrom curicom. ako nije sramota pitat ki nam daje opomene  :Embarassed: ???

----------


## diabolica

Pozdrav curke, 
pa eto ja bih voljela da nam se javi ta jedna trudnica iz Ri koja je zanijela iz odmrznute jajne stanice ako postoji.....rado bih časkala sa njom o trudničkim tegobama....da, da...hm...ako postoji?

----------


## diabolica

*Sara* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za ludi tulum u labu :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## barbyRI

> uuu šta i to je moguće, dobit opomenu zbog nečega šta pišemo? pa ja to nisam znala...hahaha...znači da me se još uvijek smatra dobrom curicom. ako nije sramota pitat ki nam daje opomene ???


moderatori samo  rade svoj posao,ja sam kriva sta sam malo lajala o nasem ministru pa sam opomenuta.ma nema veze...moram sad vise pazit....

----------


## Vojvođanka

sara38 "sretno posrani"  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  pa to može značiti da će te osvojiti BINGO (ali ne na lotu već  :Saint:  ) za tulum u labu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## cranky

*Sara* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za orgije u labu  :Very Happy: 

Loks, da možemo dobit opomene, a ako stvarno pretjeraš mogu ti i zabraniti pristup neko vrijeme ili trajno. Kao što vidiš i ja sam zaradila opomenu (nakon jučerašnjeg dnevnika na novoj  :Evil or Very Mad:  sam bila malo preizravna). Ovo je javni forum i pravila su pravila, a moderatori su tu da nas drže u redu. 

Puse svima  :Heart:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Već kad smo kod opomena i ja sam zaslužila jednu, također pišući o ministru. Najgora stvar je u tome što sam birala riječi  :Laughing: 
Šta bi tek bilo da sam napisala što sam mislila bez cenzure...bili bi me trajno isključili s rodinog foruma...

----------


## sali

Vojvođanka, Mare157 žao mi je...  :Love: 
Dani 82 super za blasticu, mazi bušu idućih 9 mj. :Very Happy: 
Sara ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ludi i nezaboravni tulum u labu :Very Happy: 

Puse svima :Heart:

----------


## loks

šta se tiče opomena slažem se i svaka čast moderatoricama. treba netko da nas zaustavi, pogotovo kad nas razljute...

----------


## dani82

*Sara* pa di ćeš bolji znak od toga da te golub pokaka kada ideš na punkciju  :Very Happy:  Sigurna sam da će u labu biti ludi tulum!!!
*Innu* ja ti radim od prvog dana nakon transfera, ali zato odmaram kada dođem doma, ali bome i skuham ručak i prošetam a one poslove koje ne volim ostavim dragom  :Smile: 
*Mare* dobro sam, stvarno jesam, puno se sada bolje osjećam nego prošli put kada sam nakon transfera ležala po cijele dane. Kako si mi ti?? Jesi barem malo bolje? Kada su te upisali na listu za slijedeći postupak?
Ostalim curama pozdrav!!! *Vita, tigrical, cranky, tigrical, okidoki, loks, Sumskovoce,darkica, sali*,* Barby* i svim ostalima jer sam sigurno nekog zaboravila  :Embarassed:

----------


## Magdalena1976

Evo mene ! Promijenjivog raspoloženja kao i ovo vrijeme!
*Saro* tako si me slatko nasmijala sa svojom zgodom ! Ovaj put će to biti 100% dobitna kombinacija! Držim fige na svim udovima! :Very Happy: 
*Vojvođanka* žao mi je. :Crying or Very sad: .Znaš kako se kaže, ono što nas ne ubije to nas ojača! Drži se i dalje u nove pobjede! Jesi se pribilježila za sljedeći postupak?
*Dani* kako se osjećaš? Nadam se da maziš trbušinu? :Klap: 
*Barby* muče te slatke trudničke tegobe!? Preslatko! I ja bi.. :Rolling Eyes: 
Forumašice vi ste meni zakon!
Kaže mi moja mama da sam smirenija u zadnje vrijeme, kao ono jel ti kćeri nešto piješ za smirenje? Ma ne mama, samo sam na forumu sa ženama koje se bore za isti cilj ! Žene: I :Heart:

----------


## Magdalena1976

O vidi, vidi dobile ste po prstima zbog dugog jezika! :Laughing:  Joj da ja napišem što mislim zabranili bi mi da sjedem za kompjuter ikad više, a da ne pričam o ovom forumu! :Very Happy: !

Za medvjeda: :Evil or Very Mad: 

Idem se zabavljati  :Joggler:

----------


## Vojvođanka

.......upisana za 11/2010.........

----------


## Darkica

Hej, djevojke, djevojcice, zene :Heart: 
Vise se ne sjecam koja me od vas to pitala, ali eto da odgovorim sada kada smo dobili nalaze. Pitanje se odnosilo na hormone MM. Prica ide ovako: nakon prvoga s-grama i dijagnoze teska oaz, dr opce prakse nas je uputila urologu. To smo otisli privatno u polikliniku Medico (valjda je u redu to reci, ne znam) k dr Mozeticu. Urolski je pregled prosao OK, s te je strane sve u redu.Ali, tad nnas je urolog uputio da napravimo hormone, sto je mm i napravio i prvi su rezultati bili ovakvi: TSH 2.03 (usporednice 0.3-5.0), FT4 11.69 (10.0-25.0), FSH 42.7 (0.7-11.1), LH 8.9 (0.8-7.6), PRL 462.0 (53-360) i TESTOST 13.7 (8.5-63.6).Nakon ovih je nalaza i stim nalazima, naravno, isao endokrinologinji koja je poslala da opet napraviti hormonalnu sliku, koja je ispala ovako: FSH 35.9, LH 6.0, PRL (vadjen je tri puta s razmakom od 10 odnosno 20 minuta) i kad je najvisi onda je 254.0, E2 manji od 0.07 i TESTOST (vadjen u 8 i 16 sati) iznosi 12.5 odnosno 11.3. Kortizol mu je takodjer OK. Nakon ovih nalaza endokrinologinja mu je propisala gel u vrecicama Androgel za testosteron. Utrljava ga na svako rame svaki drugi dan. I kontrola je za 4-5 mjeseci. Vidjet cemo cime ce to rezultirati.Ali, to je zasada to.
Pusa svima :Heart:

----------


## Darkica

*Sumskovoce*, htjela sam reci da sam znala da je s-gram MM los, pa i dijagnoza je teska oaz, ali kada je on to rekao i rekao da su sanse male, ali da postoje, nekako sam se sva snuzdila. Takodjer je rekao da je embriologu za obradu, nasu obradu, potrebo dobrih 3-4 sata...a onda je napomenuo da su guzve..ne znam sto je time htio pjesnik reci, ali ne vidim kakve veze guzve imaju s profesionalizmom obavljanja svoga posla savjesno, pa cak i kada na nas trosi 3-4 sata?Znam da su drzavna bolnica, ali guzve su svuda, pa?!A mozda je i mene to pogodilo vise nego je trebalo..moguce :Grin: 
Isto tako na s-gramu pise teska oas (to je drugi s-gram po redu koji smo radili), a on mi je na svom nalazu otipkao oat...pa ne kuzim zasto...Odnosno zna li itko koje su referentne vrijednosti za koju od spermia?
Znam da s-gram radi humana u kbc-u...ali, je li to moguce obaviti i negdje privatno?Pitam, jer sam kod nekih procitala koliko je plivaca, koliko staticara,koliko morfoloski ostecenih...nama na s-gramu pise samo broj plivaca, ukupan broj nista, koliko je staticnih nista, jesu li svi morf dobri nista, nisu li morf dobri opet veliko nista...pa me zanima moze li se to obaviti negdje gdje ce mi na nalazu s-grama sve pisati onako, reklo bi se, zdravo seljacki :Laughing: 
Pusa svima...koji citaju ove zalopojke :Grin:  :Heart:

----------


## Kikica1

Darkica, gdje ste radili spermiogram? Jer koliko se sjecam imas dvije strane nalaza i s jedne imas onu podjelu na a, b,c, d - prvi su ti progresivno pokretni, drugi pokretni u smjeru, treci mislim u mjestu a cetvrti staticni. Guzve su ti uvijek i to je lijepo da su te upozorili jer smo mi znali cekati ko tuke da nam netko ocita nalaz - mislim da ste se krivo razumjeli.

----------


## Kikica1

E i nacelno oligoastheno ili teska oligoastheno nisam primjetila da se nesto razlicito pise. Sve ti je to bit u istom sosu. Recimo, na Citu nam je pisao stupanj tezine, ovdje u Ri ti napisu samo dijagnozu ugrubo al vidis i sam po broju koliko je ozbiljno. Ak ti sta treba napisi i pp pa cu ti probat pomoc (tj.iskopat cu nase stare nalaze pa pogledat gdje je sta na njima)

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Darkice* sad mi je jasno oko čega si se zbedirala, makar probaj se ne obazirati na primjedbe. I tebi u poslu je nešto teže, nešto lakše, pa obaviš sve i ideš dalje. Tako će i oni s uzorkom TM, mogli su komentare zadržati za sebe. 
Što se s-grama tiče u Istri ga možeš obaviti privatno (ima jedan lab u Poreču) ali ti su ti siromašni podacima, na našem prvom je pisalo samo gustoća, opis, broj po ml, ukupan broj plivača, onda ona a,b,c,d podijela što piše Kikica i opis.
Nama je u opisu pisalo izrazita oligospermia, što je bio eufemizam za taj uzorak (pazi molim te, po jednom ml smo imali 4.880 plivača - četiritisućeosamstoosamdeset plivača, od kojih 75% nepokretnih, samo 2% brzo i 5% normalno pokretnih, 60% morfološki normalnih).
Da smo bili u nekoj ozbiljnoj bolnici i nama bi rekli teška oligo-astheno-terato neznamštajošne spermia  :Sad:  
Drugi nalaz smo radili u OB Pula i to je već ozbiljniji nalaz, porasli smo na 8,12 miliona u 1 mililitru (nažalost od kojih 88% nepokretnih, 2% brzo i 3% normalno pokretnih, 35% morfološki normalnih). Našli su i trihomonas u uzorku, pa nam je tehničarka u labu rekla da je 88% nepokrtnih vjerojatno zbog tog parazita. Ponavljamo za 2 mjeseca. Na nalazu je dr. napisao oligoasthenoteratoazzospermia. Dakle nalaz je bio 1.690 puta bolji, a dijagnoza gora... Tako da se ja ne zamaram ni najmanje. Svaki dr. kojem smo pokazali prvi nalaz je dao drugi naziv, kažem ti, sve je relativno. Na PP ti šaljem link (Hvala Mravak) sa tabelicom norma za pojedinu dijagnozu.
Probaj kucat na netu, ako u mom malom gradu ima lab koji radi s-gram, bit će ih u RI više nego jedan...i pokušaj se distancirati kad ti govore dijagnoze i svoje komentare, bit ćeš daleko bolje.
*Magdalena* Glavu gore, doći će bolji dani...samo se ti druži s nama i doć će ti bolji dani prije nego što misliš. Šaljem ti veliku pusu!
Svima ostalima neka je lijepa ova srijeda!

----------


## mare157

> *Mare* dobro sam, stvarno jesam, puno se sada bolje osjećam nego prošli put kada sam nakon transfera ležala po cijele dane. Kako si mi ti?? Jesi barem malo bolje? Kada su te upisali na listu za slijedeći postupak?


Jesam, bolje sam, u radu je spas, a i danas putujem poslovno na Krk do subote pa će me i to malo maknuti od svega.
Zvala sam Ri i rekla mi sestra da dođemo u utorak iza podne u ambulantu doc. da se dogovorimo za dalje i da nam da nalaz. Neznam kako će teči razgovor, ali ja sam u svakom slučaju završila sa Ri jer bi trebala biti u Mb u 10/10, a moram imati 4mj pauze sa stim. jer mi je tako tražio dr.V u Mb.
Voljela bi ako doc.bude smatrala da ima potrebe napraviti neke genske testove ili slično pa da se kao vidi radi čega smo ovako prošli ovaj put, da se to napravi u Rijeci. Možda će ona htjeti šta testirati, a možda neće. Svakako idemo u Ri po nalaz i malo da je ispitam i možda vidim sa biologicom. 
Ali sve skupa ništa posebno ne razmišljam o tome. Bilo, prošlo, dešava se, nisam jedina.
Ti draga uživaj, radi pomalo, šetaj, čitaj knjige i mazi trbušinu. Neka zna mališanac da je voljen/a!

 :Bye:  i  :Heart:  svim curama gdje god bile!!!

----------


## Darkica

> *Darkice* sad mi je jasno oko čega si se zbedirala, makar probaj se ne obazirati na primjedbe. I tebi u poslu je nešto teže, nešto lakše, pa obaviš sve i ideš dalje. Tako će i oni s uzorkom TM, mogli su komentare zadržati za sebe. 
> Što se s-grama tiče u Istri ga možeš obaviti privatno (ima jedan lab u Poreču) ali ti su ti siromašni podacima, na našem prvom je pisalo samo gustoća, opis, broj po ml, ukupan broj plivača, onda ona a,b,c,d podijela što piše Kikica i opis.
> Nama je u opisu pisalo izrazita oligospermia, što je bio eufemizam za taj uzorak (pazi molim te, po jednom ml smo imali 4.880 plivača - četiritisućeosamstoosamdeset plivača, od kojih 75% nepokretnih, samo 2% brzo i 5% normalno pokretnih, 60% morfološki normalnih).
> Da smo bili u nekoj ozbiljnoj bolnici i nama bi rekli teška oligo-astheno-terato neznamštajošne spermia  
> Drugi nalaz smo radili u OB Pula i to je već ozbiljniji nalaz, porasli smo na 8,12 miliona u 1 mililitru (nažalost od kojih 88% nepokretnih, 2% brzo i 3% normalno pokretnih, 35% morfološki normalnih). Našli su i trihomonas u uzorku, pa nam je tehničarka u labu rekla da je 88% nepokrtnih vjerojatno zbog tog parazita. Ponavljamo za 2 mjeseca. Na nalazu je dr. napisao oligoasthenoteratoazzospermia. Dakle nalaz je bio 1.690 puta bolji, a dijagnoza gora... Tako da se ja ne zamaram ni najmanje. Svaki dr. kojem smo pokazali prvi nalaz je dao drugi naziv, kažem ti, sve je relativno. Na PP ti šaljem link (Hvala Mravak) sa tabelicom norma za pojedinu dijagnozu.
> Probaj kucat na netu, ako u mom malom gradu ima lab koji radi s-gram, bit će ih u RI više nego jedan...i pokušaj se distancirati kad ti govore dijagnoze i svoje komentare, bit ćeš daleko bolje.
> *Magdalena* Glavu gore, doći će bolji dani...samo se ti druži s nama i doć će ti bolji dani prije nego što misliš. Šaljem ti veliku pusu!
> Svima ostalima neka je lijepa ova srijeda!



*Sumskovoce*, dobila sam i pp i odgovorila. Slazem se potpuno; svatko to mrvicu drugacije okarakterizira. Ovima u Rijeci je oaz, a onima u Zagrebu je oat. Nijedna nije ruzicasta, ali razlikuju se, pa me stoga i zanimalo temeljem cega oni tocno donose dijagnoze. Uglavnom, mm sada pije koketel raznih tabletica (ne buni se, ljubi ga zena), pa cemo za tri mjeseca, pocetkom kolovoza ponoviti spermiogram.Nadamo se da gore ne moze...u nadi je spas...Mi smo u travnju prvi put bili kod dr L u VV-u biti utzi pregled, uzeo nalaz prvoga s-grama i rekao sta da pribavimo za sljedeci put; svibanj-dostavili sve trazeno, opet pregled i utz, konstatacija da je s-gram los (kao da ja to nisam i sama skuzila iz nalaza) i narudzba za lipanj-pravno i psiholosko savjetovanje i onda odmah k njemu da se dogovorimo sto dalje. I sve u svemu, metropolu vidjam jednom mjesecno, a jos nista ne znam...kao guska u magli :Laughing: Ali, ne dam se...U svakom slucaju ostavila sam inozemstvo kao otvorenu temu-ako ne ide ovdje, ici ce vani, a meni je bitan samo konacni cilj...moja mrvica...a hocu li je zaceti u RH ili SLO (ili drugdje) nebitno je...svejedno ce to biti jedna mala nevera s Kvarnera :Heart: 
Svim curkama veliki pozdrav i velika pusa uz ruzicasto razmisljanje :Love:

----------


## dani82

Drage moje suborke, ne znam jeste li danas čitale Novi list i nebuloze našeg Ministra i među ostalim da je u zadnja 4 mjeseca u KBC-u Rijeka ostvareno 15 trudnoća   :Shock:  
...uzmemo li u obzir da su na KBC-u 3 MPO doktora i da po svakom doktoru mjesečno u postupak ulazi 20 pacjentica dolazimo do brojke od 240  započetih postupaka... kada sve zbojimo i oduzmemo dolazimo do brojke od 6.25% ... da, da drage moje na KBC-u Rijeka uspješnost po započetom postupku iznosi bijednih 6.25%

----------


## barbyRI

6% :Shock:  stvarno bjedna brojka....zalosno! :Crying or Very sad:  A da li zna mozda tko kakva situacija je u Slo,kakav je tamo postotak,cisto radi usporedbe....
ne znam da li ste dobile i vi mail da iza 16h 24.5 se nece moci na rodu radi radova foruma....

----------


## tigrical

*diabolica* kad će ti biti gotov nalaz?  :Heart:

----------


## skandy

Moj frižider opskrbljen je Gonalima  :Klap: 

napokon i ja pred akcijom  :Joggler:

----------


## mravak

Pozdrav mojim suborkama i našim trudnicama!!
Danas sam bila kod dr.Vlastelića i dogovorili smo stimulaciju:
Decapepryl 0.1mg
Gonal F 75 3 ampule od 3 dana ciklusa  ... što god to značilo.... 
 Sada se čeka menga...(25.5.????)

uspješnost po započetom postupku iznosi bijednih 6.25% ....................... katastrofa...........

----------


## Darkica

:Shock: ...uspješnost po započetom postupku iznosi bijednih 6.25%... :Shock:

----------


## CERES

> Drage moje suborke, ne znam jeste li danas čitale Novi list i nebuloze našeg Ministra i među ostalim da je u zadnja 4 mjeseca u KBC-u Rijeka ostvareno 15 trudnoća  
> ...uzmemo li u obzir da su na KBC-u 3 MPO doktora i da po svakom doktoru mjesečno u postupak ulazi 20 pacjentica dolazimo do brojke od 240 započetih postupaka... kada sve zbojimo i oduzmemo dolazimo do brojke od 6.25% ... da, da drage moje na KBC-u Rijeka uspješnost po započetom postupku iznosi bijednih 6.25%


*dani 82,* baš razmišljam o tome i ne mogu vjerovati, ali na žalost, dobro si izračunala, osobno sam čula i sestru  Miru i dr. Vlastelića da mjesečno imaju odobreno 60 postupaka
( tu ulazi i AIH ) tj. svaki od troje lijčnika  obavi 20 postupaka mjesečno x četiri mjeseca = *240 postupaka od toga samo 15 kliničkih trudnoća tj. 6,25%.*
Znači da je baby take home rate još niži od 6,25% ( jer neće se na žalost, sva djeca iz tih trudnoća i roditi živa). Bez obzira što je kratak period i mali uzorak rezultati su katastrofalni !!!

Čisto za usporedbu evo kopiram podatke od  dr. Reša za njegov Centar ( za 2008. god). Maribor je još bolji, imate statistiku na njihovom webu.
1. Average take home baby rate is a bit higher than 25%.
Average age of our patients is more than 36 years old.
At the age of 43, success rate is lower than 10% and even in succesfull treatments, abortion rate is increased.
2. We preform 700 cycles per year.

----------


## Vojvođanka

*skandy, mravak* sretan start !!!!!  :Very Happy: 

POSTOTAK JE KATASTROFALAN  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## diabolica

> *diabolica* kad će ti biti gotov nalaz?


Ah, draga baš sam danas zvala sestru kod naše ginekologice i ona govori da nalazi još nisu stigli ali unutar 10 dana da dolaze sigurno tako da u petak moram zvati....baš mi nije svejedno, svako malo se sjetim i umirem od straha...nadam se dobrim nalazima....i da, moram se malo pohvaliti, jučer mi je bio 16. tjedan trudnoće....šta vrijeme ne leti kao ludo?

----------


## diabolica

> Drage moje suborke, ne znam jeste li danas čitale Novi list i nebuloze našeg Ministra i među ostalim da je u zadnja 4 mjeseca u KBC-u Rijeka ostvareno 15 trudnoća  
> ...uzmemo li u obzir da su na KBC-u 3 MPO doktora i da po svakom doktoru mjesečno u postupak ulazi 20 pacjentica dolazimo do brojke od 240 započetih postupaka... kada sve zbojimo i oduzmemo dolazimo do brojke od 6.25% ... da, da drage moje na KBC-u Rijeka uspješnost po započetom postupku iznosi bijednih 6.25%


Drage moje, ja bih voljela znati koje su to trudnice njih 15 iz KBC Ri???? Odnosno 14?? 
Kako stalno dolaziš na Humanu već ljude poznaš po faci, ok. neke cure se ne žele priključiti forumu, neke niti ne znaju da ovaj forum postoji...al ne vjerujem da ima 15 trudnoća...ne vjerujem...kako je moguće to..nas ima na kavi cca 20-tak a znamo samo za mene da sam ostala trudna i poslije se javila još jedna cura, niti jedna na žalost od vas....tko su te druge cure??...ja mislim da to nije istina...pa pola nas se zna sa Humane, iz čekaonice, sa folikulometrija, sa injekcija, punkcija....već smo tamo bile kao doma na kauču....ja jednostavno ne vjerujem u to...ne da mi ovo mira, dođe mi da odem pitati dolje na Humanu koji su to parovi? Ja kad sam bila u postupku cijeli mjesec sam defilirala po Humanoj, što po folikulometrijama, pa nosila nalaze, pa svako jutro na injekcije...jedino koga sam tamo konstantno viđala u 2. mjesecu su *Dani, BarbyRI, Vita, Vojvođanka, Sara*...ievo nek su još 2 para tamo došla koje ne znam, a sa svima sam skoro razgovarala i većina ih je tek bila na prvim konzultacijama....bilo je dana kad je MM rekao da mi bolje da ne idemo doma kad smo non stop tamo....zato mi cure ne ide u glavu koji su to ljudi i koje su to famozne trudnoće kad nije niti jedna od nas??

----------


## barbyRI

> Ah, draga baš sam danas zvala sestru kod naše ginekologice i ona govori da nalazi još nisu stigli ali unutar 10 dana da dolaze sigurno tako da u petak moram zvati....baš mi nije svejedno, svako malo se sjetim i umirem od straha...nadam se dobrim nalazima....i da, moram se malo pohvaliti, jučer mi je bio 16. tjedan trudnoće....šta vrijeme ne leti kao ludo?


 diabolica a reci mi da li taj nalaz rade sve trudnice ili samo ako si u odredenim godinama?

----------


## barbyRI

> Drage moje, ja bih voljela znati koje su to trudnice njih 15 iz KBC Ri???? Odnosno 14?? 
> Kako stalno dolaziš na Humanu već ljude poznaš po faci, ok. neke cure se ne žele priključiti forumu, neke niti ne znaju da ovaj forum postoji...al ne vjerujem da ima 15 trudnoća...ne vjerujem...kako je moguće to..nas ima na kavi cca 20-tak a znamo samo za mene da sam ostala trudna i poslije se javila još jedna cura, niti jedna na žalost od vas....tko su te druge cure??...ja mislim da to nije istina...pa pola nas se zna sa Humane, iz čekaonice, sa folikulometrija, sa injekcija, punkcija....već smo tamo bile kao doma na kauču....ja jednostavno ne vjerujem u to...ne da mi ovo mira, dođe mi da odem pitati dolje na Humanu koji su to parovi? Ja kad sam bila u postupku cijeli mjesec sam defilirala po Humanoj, što po folikulometrijama, pa nosila nalaze, pa svako jutro na injekcije...jedino koga sam tamo konstantno viđala u 2. mjesecu su *Dani, BarbyRI, Vita, Vojvođanka, Sara*...ievo nek su još 2 para tamo došla koje ne znam, a sa svima sam skoro razgovarala i većina ih je tek bila na prvim konzultacijama....bilo je dana kad je MM rekao da mi bolje da ne idemo doma kad smo non stop tamo....zato mi cure ne ide u glavu koji su to ljudi i koje su to famozne trudnoće kad nije niti jedna od nas??


i ja se to isto pitam....ma mogu oni pricat sta god zele,ali od svega toga malo je istine...ja sam u nazad 9mj od kad sam zapisana za postupak na humanoj bila ne znam ni sama koliko puta...nacekala se,znate i same koliko sati i sati,prolazilo je na desetke zena,parova,uvijek s nekim pocakulas,jedna drugoj nesto isprica,cujes,ali jos nisam cula ni vidjela koju da je dosla sa trbuhom,samo tragedije sam cula,neuspjele postupke itd... jedino je nedavno jedna cura bila koja je iz prvog uspjela i bili blizanci,jedan medjutim otisao odmah a drugi ostao i u 7tj imala spontani....evo jedino ti diabolica si stvarno imala srece i uspjela u svemu tome,sta je krasno..bilo bi lijepo da se tako cesce dogadja..

----------


## diabolica

*BarbyRI* te pretrage (triple test/trisomija) se preporučaju ženama koje su navršile 35 godina i naročito ako su prvorotke ili imaju neke genske indikacije da bi se moglo odraziti na plod a naročito ako imaju u obitelji nekoga sa Downom i tada nisu važne godine nego se idu žene testirati bez obzira na njih.... Ja imam 36 godina, jedno zdravo dijete i spontani pobačaj kojem je razlog bila štitnjača, odnosno antitijela štitnjače, tako da mislim da bi mi ovaj test krvi gdje se testiraju određeni hormoni trebao biti ok. ali eto nikad se ne zna šta može biti iako taj test je pouzdan samo 75% jer su to samo statistički podaci vjerojatnosti....ako se rizik pokaže većim nego su dozvoljeni parametri preporuča se amniocenteza koja je invazivna toliko da me strah i pomisliti na to...zato drhtim dok ne dođu nalazi...ti se ne brini, ti si mlada kokica...samo mi kokoši moramo na te pretrage. Nadam se da si ok. Detalje o trudnoći na pp da ne zamaramo druge curke.

----------


## diabolica

> i ja se to isto pitam....ma mogu oni pricat sta god zele,ali od svega toga malo je istine...ja sam u nazad 9mj od kad sam zapisana za postupak na humanoj bila ne znam ni sama koliko puta...nacekala se,znate i same koliko sati i sati,prolazilo je na desetke zena,parova,uvijek s nekim pocakulas,jedna drugoj nesto isprica,cujes,ali jos nisam cula ni vidjela koju da je dosla sa trbuhom,samo tragedije sam cula,neuspjele postupke itd... jedino je nedavno jedna cura bila koja je iz prvog uspjela i bili blizanci,jedan medjutim otisao odmah a drugi ostao i u 7tj imala spontani....evo jedino ti diabolica si stvarno imala srece i uspjela u svemu tome,sta je krasno..bilo bi lijepo da se tako cesce dogadja..


Pa o tome vam govorim...dođe mi da nazovem ili odem u Novi list i kažem ljudima tamo da je ovo šta pišu LAŽ!

----------


## barbyRI

> *BarbyRI* te pretrage (triple test/trisomija) se preporučaju ženama koje su navršile 35 godina i naročito ako su prvorotke ili imaju neke genske indikacije da bi se moglo odraziti na plod a naročito ako imaju u obitelji nekoga sa Downom i tada nisu važne godine nego se idu žene testirati bez obzira na njih.... Ja imam 36 godina, jedno zdravo dijete i spontani pobačaj kojem je razlog bila štitnjača, odnosno antitijela štitnjače, tako da mislim da bi mi ovaj test krvi gdje se testiraju određeni hormoni trebao biti ok. ali eto nikad se ne zna šta može biti iako taj test je pouzdan samo 75% jer su to samo statistički podaci vjerojatnosti....ako se rizik pokaže većim nego su dozvoljeni parametri preporuča se amniocenteza koja je invazivna toliko da me strah i pomisliti na to...zato drhtim dok ne dođu nalazi...ti se ne brini, ti si mlada kokica...samo mi kokoši moramo na te pretrage. Nadam se da si ok. Detalje o trudnoći na pp da ne zamaramo druge curke.


jesam da mlada kokica bas...i ja cu vec bit stara mama... :Smile: 
bez obzira na sve ja cu isto trazit da mi rade taj test...

----------


## Vojvođanka

...da se nadovežem cure na vas... ja sam od ponedjeljka u rezimiranju proteklih 6 mj. moga života...od 12/2009 se vučem po KBC, ginekolozima, čekaonicama ....imala pauzu cc 1,5mjesec da nisam bila dolje.... i ni ja NISAM VIDJELA NITI ČULA NI JEDNU CURU DA JE OSTALA TRUDNA U POSTUPKU osim od prošle godine, zato se i ja pitam od kuda su iskočile te silne trudnice?????
- ako je neka cura nešto vidjela ili čula neka nam se javi i prosvijetli nas!!!!
*diabolica*  :Heart:  vidjećeš da će biti sve uredu s nalazima!

----------


## Vojvođanka

jedno pitanje - nakon koliko dana vam je stigla M nakon prestanka uzimanja utrića? ja osim napuhanosti nemam niti jedan trzaj PMS-a!

----------


## sara38

Meni poslije potpomognute M dođe uvijek kada bi i inače stizala. Bez obzira na utriće ili dabrostone.

----------


## sara38

Sve tri stanice se dijele. U različitim su stadijima. Idemo na blasticu, taman po cijenu da ne dođe do transfera. Sutra ću znati detaljnije. Držite mi fige. Ljubim vas sve.

----------


## Vojvođanka

*sara38* javi se......

----------


## Vojvođanka

pisale u isto vrijeme
BRAVO ZA BLASTICE  :Klap:   :Very Happy:

----------


## lucija83

Skandy vibriram do neba za tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !!!!!! pusa svima !!!!!!

----------


## tigrical

*skandy* sretno!

*Sara38* držim fige za prekrasne blastice!

Cure svima puse, a posebno čekalicama!

----------


## innu

*skandy*, sretan start!!!!
*sara38,* držim fige!!!!!!
cure drage, pozdrav!!!!

----------


## tigrical

> *Tigrical*  super ti je potpis


 :Heart:

----------


## cranky

Evo ja znam za jednu AIH trudnoću prošli mjesec (rekla mi Samira) i za Diabolicu  :Heart: 
Za druge ja nisam ni vidjela ni čula. A isto sam od nove godine više na humanoj nego doma. I mene je začudila brojka od 15 T 

*Skandy,* *Mravak* za uspješan početak i još bolji završetak  :Wink:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Sara*  :Very Happy:  idemo na blastice  :Very Happy:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ja nakon utrića do sad uvijek dobila tek 3 dana nakon zadnjeg (produžili mi ciklus).

Pusa svima  :Heart:

----------


## cranky

*Tigrical*  :Love:  super ti je potpis  :Klap:

----------


## barbyRI

evo mene od vlastelica,bila na pregled za moju frendicu stitinjacu pa usput navratila do njega da vidim sta kaze on za svu tu moju situaciju....cim sam usla kaze mi tako vi znaci lijepo lijepo sad kad ste trudni ne poznate mene vise,ne znate se doci pohvaliti? ja m odg bila sam prosli cetvrtak cim sam odpusten iz bolnice bila i kad se saznalo da je sve ok,a on da rekao mi je sve dr saftic,znam sve...nije se uopce ispricao niti komentirao nista o tome kako je fulao i onako mi mogao reci,a naravno i mira i samira bile opet u ambulanti ne mozes doc do rijeci da ista pitas..htjeo me pregledat,radio utz,plod da je jako mali,5mm,jos se ne cuje srceko,i da nek dodjem 4.6 opet.a ja njemu da je meni saftic rekao da idem na utz za 2tj,odnosno sad sljedeci cetvrtak i to kod svoje socij.ginek a on kaze ne vi dodjite kod mene ja zelim to vidjet...bas mi cudno,niti sam MPO zatrudnila niti je on moj ginek da on zeli dalje vodit... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Bok cure!
Evo mene s KBC-a... bili smo na konzultacijama sa novim nalazima i sve je prošlo OK. U postupku smo u 9. mjesecu! Meni se to čini OK, očekivala sam 11. mjesec pa je ovo 2 mjeseca ranije od očekivanog. Moram vam priznati da me jako rastužio ovaj podatak da je bilo samo 15 trudnoća, a kamoli vaša sumnja u točnost i tog, jako skromnog, broja. Dr Vlastelić je zaista obziran čovjek i ulijeva nam nadu svaki put kad se sretnemo. I danas je to napravio pa sam sva ledbila na putu do doma (od sreće i zadovoljstva, naravno) radujući se tom 9. mjesecu...a sad me ošamarila statistika... uf  :Sad:  tužna nam je zbilja...
Ali zato podaci koje je dala CERES su značajno bolji...25% prosječno dječice rođene i odnesene doma kod dr. Reša... ovo je već nešto... Zar će zaista samo bogati uskoro moć imat djecu? Nepravda i tuga  :Sad: 
U svakom slučaju odlučujem ostati optimistična do ruba idiotizma, idem punim srecm nade u naš prvi postupak. Za sve cure koje je na samom početku zanimalo (kao i mene) koliko može potrajati od prvog lošeg nalaza (u našem slučaju s-grama) do prvog IVF postupka, moje iskustvo je 6 mjeseci. ALI da je s-gram bio samo malo bolji, dr bi predložio AIH, ovako nas je pustio da sami odaberemo, i odabrali smo odmah IVF.
Još jedna napomena u vezi parova u čekaonici - za pacijentice iz Istre nije obavezno dolaziti u RI na endometriju- može se u OB Pula, sve nalaze možemo raditi u labovima u našim gradovima i primati injekcije kod primarne gin. pa stoga možemo izbjeći sate i sate čekanja, putovanja i lošu volju nekih... 
Jako sam ponosna na nas - naš prvi IVF!!!!

----------


## Vojvođanka

*šumskovoce* super za raniji termin, i dobro što ste se odlučili odmah na IVF, inseminacije su samo gubljenje vremena a ti se sve jedno šopaš hormonima, i samo ti nastavi sa svojim OPTIMIZMOM  :Kiss:

----------


## vita22

Sara super za blastice baš se veselim da bude sve ok.........*Šumskovoće* super za raniji termin vidimo se u 9 mj možda........cure moje pusa....svima

----------


## skandy

> Skandy vibriram do neba za tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !!!!!! pusa svima !!!!!!




Hvala svim curama  .Lijepo je naći se opet  ovdje i među  vama 

Lucija tebe posebno izdvajam jer si ti moja suborka od nekada ,samo što si  sada u drugim i lijepšim vodama .

----------


## mravak

*Sumskovoce* bravo za 9mj!!!!!!!!!!! Vidio je doktor da se tebi žuri  :Smile: 

Hvala svima na lijepim željama.... danas sam bila kod svoje gin. i dobila recept za Utrogestan.....  opskrbila se s njima i sada čeka mengu....

pusa svima!!

----------


## mravak

*skandy* obriši poruke...

----------


## skandy

> *skandy* obriši poruke...


prvo što sam pomislila je da tražiš da izbrišem svoje postove    :Cekam: 

onda sam shvatila da misliš na to da ispraznim poštu   :Laughing: 

barem se nadam da tako misliš  :Cekam: 


jesam ,ispraznila sam

----------


## dani82

*Sara* odlično za blastice!!! ...navijam za tebe!

*Mravak i Skandy* cure za dobar start i još bolji finale!

----------


## mravak

[QUOTE=skandy;1629199]prvo što sam pomislila je da tražiš da izbrišem svoje postove    :Cekam: 

onda sam shvatila da misliš na to da ispraznim poštu   :Laughing: 

barem se nadam da tako misliš  :Cekam: 

*Naravno da sam mislila na poštu*   :Laughing:

----------


## mravak

> *Sara* odlično za blastice!!! ...navijam za tebe!
> 
> [/B]sara [/B] sretnoooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *Mravak i Skandy* cure za dobar start i još bolji finale!


Hvala* dan82i* !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sara38

> [B]
> 
> *Mravak i Skandy* cure za dobar start i još bolji finale!


Potpisujem, cure sretno!

----------


## Vojvođanka

*dani28* kako ti??????????

----------


## loks

joj cure moje, čitam sve ove postove a danas mi je takav dan da me hvata frka. mozak dela sto na sat, približava se 6mj. i moj zadnji m kad će počet postupak. nekako mi se isprepliću osjećaji...strah me, nemirna sam, u iščekivanju i jedva čekam da počne, a onda opeda taj strah, šta ako ne uspije, a rekla sam si da ovaj put neće biti tako. valjda čovjek protiv sebe ne može, koliko god to želio. zato bolje da samo čitam i maštam o svojoj beti, dok ne dođem ksebi, a kad sve počne valjda će bit bolje. ovo iščekivanje je ubitačno  :Sad: .
sretna sam šta dijelim misli sa vama...jer na kraju ki me i more bolje razumiti od vas...

----------


## diabolica

Javljam da me zvala moja ginekologica i da na nalazu piše da moram ići na amniocentezu, odmah sam zvala KBC da se naručim a sestra na prijemu za to mi govori da je to normalno i da svih šalju nakon 35. godine i da svima pišu isti nalaz jer je to vjerojatnost - statistički podatak točan samo 70% i da se ne brinem. Moram doći u ponedjeljak u 7,30h sa stvarima i ostajem cijeli dan poslije na odjelu ležati. Ajoj  curke moje, pere me strah, znam da zbog godina ulazim u tu rizičnu skupinu ali kako da mislim pozitivno kad imam kaos u glavi od raznoraznih misli...joj, pičim kupiti spavačicu u grad i malo razbistrit glavu, vidim da je bura....

----------


## sara38

*Diabolica* drži se, sve je to normalno, bit će sve ok. 
 Ja još uvijek  :Cekam:  :Cekam:

----------


## sara38

Samo da javim da je u nedjelju transfer (5dnp). I dalje se sva tri dijele, da li će se tako nastaviti do nedjelje vidjet ćemo. Bože pomozi!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*loks* draga suosjećam s tobom, vjerujem da ti da imaš mix osjećaja u sebi...vjeruj, vjeruj do neba da će to biti dobitan postupak! Ja vjerujem da hoće!
*Sara38* vibram za tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1
*Dani* kako si? Javi se!
*Diabolica* sve će biti ok, kupi si lijepu spavacicu i hrabro na pregled!
Ja sam jučer cijeli dan razmišljala o našem postupku, nikoga nisam zvala, nit ikome osim vas rekla da imamo termin. MM se čudio, da šta se to samnom događa...trebala sam to probaviti. Nisam sigurna hoću li to baš puno spominjati... i kod mene mix osjećaja. Barem imam zadatak skupiti dokumentaciju, pa se mogu time zaokupiti. Ljeto ćemo provesti u iščekivanju...davno mi se to nije dogodilo, da ljetne dane provodim čekajući jesen.

----------


## barbyRI

*diabolica* drz se,sve ce biti ok..
*sara38* drzim fige za nedjelju

jucer me tako trbuh jako zabolio,probolo me nesto tako da sam problijedila,otpeljao me muz lec na kauc,sve je trajalo nekih 5 min i poslije nista..htjeo da me vodi dr,odmah se uspanicio...valjda nije nista...sad je sve ok....

----------


## cranky

*loks* drži se, ako te tješi mene tako pere svaki mjesec, ne mogu se opustit, ma nema šanse :ubit cu se: 

*Diabolica*  :Love:  ma bit će sve super vidjet ćeš ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Sara*  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Barby* samo mirno i bit će sve super ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Dani* kako je???? Kad je ß?

----------


## tigrical

> *loks* drži se, ako te tješi mene tako pere svaki mjesec, ne mogu se opustit, ma nema šanse :ubit cu se: 
> 
> *Diabolica*  ma bit će sve super vidjet ćeš ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *Sara*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *Barby* samo mirno i bit će sve super ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *Dani* kako je???? Kad je ß?


Potpisujem

----------


## lucija83

Skandy  :Heart:  mislim da cu ja vrlo brzo u ove vode opet !!!
Saro drzi se draga !!! 
Cranky, Mali Mimi, Aurora  :Bye:  :Bye:  :Bye:

----------


## mravak

Drage moje da vas sve pozdravim... 
*Sumskovoce*... samo naprijed 9 mj. će brzooooo... kada budeš spremna reći ćeš odabranim ljudima oko sebe.... ja sam požalila što sam nekima rekla jer nas sada gledaju kao  da smo invalidi,da ne znamo djecu napraviti... a o vjernicima da ti ne govorim... oni su pak za posvajanje.... bla bla bla bla... neka oni gledaju svoja posla...
*BarbyRi* molim te čuvaj se, zamoli muža da ti ne prenosi nikakve vijesti koje bi te uznemirile i neka te mazi i pazi....  :Love: 
*Diabolica* znam da te je frka... ali i to će proći!! Mi cure sa MPO se ne bojimo dugih i velikih igli,navikli mi na njih   :Cool: zar ne?
*Sara38* bravo za tebe!!! Baš me zanima da li će ti sve 3 vratiti ako budu OK !! Obavezno javi!!!

 :Heart:

----------


## diabolica

Evo da vam javim, vratila sam se od svoje ginekologice jer sam morala po nalaz koji nosim sa sobom u bolnicu u ponedjeljak...na nalazu piše da je sve u redu....nikakvih rizika na ništa (nuralna cijev nema povećan rizik, trisomija 18 nema povećan rizik, trisomija 21 manji je od rizika koji ima žena u odnosu na svoju dob) osim da "obzirom da se radi o starijoj trudnici valja razmišljati o amniocentezi" isusek, pa ja imam 36 godina......e, stvarno sam stara..ne znam šta da mislim, odmah smo zvali našu doktoricu i privatno još jednu doktoricu poznanicu i obadvije su mi rekle da se moja dr. ginekolog mora ograditi maksimalno i napraviti sve što je potrebno za moje zdravlje i zdravlje moje bebe, osim toga zanijela sam umjetnom oplodnjom i to je povećan rizik (iako nije bio ICSI, sa njim je još veći rizik i što imam hipotireozu, to su jedine indikacije, drugo ništa. Isto tako kažu da one ne bi niti jedna išle, jedna od njih je rodila u 39 i nije pristala ići  nego je postpisala na svoju odgovornost....znači, ako dođete u moju situaciju da vas pošalju na amnio a triple test - nalaz je u redu svakako znajte da se oni tako ograđuju da ne daj bože rodiš dijete koje ima takve malformacije pa da protiv njih digneš tužbu jer su ti rekli da je nalaz u redu... 
Sve u svemu, ja kupila lijepu Disney spavačicu i u ponedjeljak ujutro sam na odjelu trudnica 4. kat na amnio...idem sad krečit, skidat tapete, mijenjat pločice u kupaoni i pokosit travu u dvorištu ne bih li prestala mislim o to me šta me očekuje narednih 3 tjdna do rezultata amnio a o samom postupku i pikanju igle u trbuh neću niti razmišljat!

----------


## sara38

[QUOTE=mravak;1629953]*Sara38* bravo za tebe!!! Baš me zanima da li će ti sve 3 vratiti ako budu OK !! Obavezno javi!!!

*Mravak*, ja sam vrlo realna pa čisto sumnjam da će ostati sve 3. Ali, ako budu, već imam dogovor sa dr. da vraćamo sve 3. Kad nema zamrzavanja, nema ni bacanja. Ja svoju "djecu" ne bacam.

----------


## mravak

Bravo SARA!!! Navijam za  :Preskace uze:

----------


## barbyRI

[QUOTE=sara38;1629983]


> *Sara38* bravo za tebe!!! Baš me zanima da li će ti sve 3 vratiti ako budu OK !! Obavezno javi!!!
> 
> *Mravak*, ja sam vrlo realna pa čisto sumnjam da će ostati sve 3. Ali, ako budu, već imam dogovor sa dr. da vraćamo sve 3. Kad nema zamrzavanja, nema ni bacanja. Ja svoju "djecu" ne bacam.


znaci mogu se vratit ipak 3 ? a zsto je meni vlastelic rekao da oni to ne rade tu nego najvise 3

----------


## cranky

> znaci mogu se vratit *ipak 3* ? a zsto je meni vlastelic rekao da oni to ne rade tu nego *najvise 3*


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  a koje je tvoje pitanje? 
Draga nasa trudnica  :Love:

----------


## sara38

*Barby* pa 3 je 3.

----------


## barbyRI

> a koje je tvoje pitanje? 
> Draga nasa trudnica


ma pustite me cure moje,vidite da sam posandrcala,htjela sam napisati da je rekao da najvise *2* vracaju....tek sam sad skuzila....znate da su trudnice malo smotane pa ne zamjerite... :Laughing:

----------


## Magdalena1976

Dan svima! 
*Sumskovoce*... ni ja ne volim drugima oko sebe govoriti kada idem u postupak! Jednom prilikom sam svim svojim znancima rekla i ispalo je kobno po nas nakon nsuspjeha! Znam da je to bilo u dobroj namjeri, ali zvali su i ispitivali skoro 3tj! Muka mi je bila i svakodnevno sam ridala i odgovarala na pitanja tipa kako? zašto? zar opet?... Od sad pa na dalje držim se pravila da znaju moja 2 najbolja prijatelja i 3 naj prijateljice! Sasvim dovoljno! Voće naše brzo će taj 9 mj! Nastoj se odmoriti kupati i uživati do tada  :Very Happy: 
*BarbyRi* odmaraj se i ne nerviraj se! Neka te svi dvore! :Zaljubljen: 
*Diabolica* znam da ti nije lako ,ali sve će to biti ok!
*Sara38* odličan rezultat! Neka se još ljepše prime za mamicu u nedjelju!
Svima ostalima :Dancing Fever:

----------


## mravak

inekciju štopericu ja plaćam?? kupujem je u ljekarni?? da i mi treba recept za nju?? koliko košta i da li je ima u svakoj malo boljoj ljekarni??

----------


## Vojvođanka

> inekciju štopericu ja plaćam?? kupujem je u ljekarni?? da i mi treba recept za nju?? koliko košta i da li je ima u svakoj malo boljoj ljekarni??


 a????? ko ti je to rekao?
štopericu dobijaš na KBC, NIŠTA NETREBAŠ KUPOVATI (osim možda živaca  :Laughing: )
*diabolica*  :Heart:  da sve prođe u najboljem redu
*šumskovoće* moj savjet ti je - bolje da nezna niko osim tebe i muža i eventualno na poslu ako moraš reći - poslušaj savjet nas koje smo se već opekle - nije dosta što si ti u komi nego moraš još drugima objašnjavati (u mom slučaju sam ja druge tješila a ne oni mene  :Rolling Eyes: )
*crancy* a što si ti u komi? pa imaš dobra 3 mjeseca da radiš prirodnjake s mužem  :Joggler: 
cure  :Bye:

----------


## cranky

Draga moja u tome i je problem što nikako da se opustim. Ili sam u postupku ili prirodnjaci, ali ja stalno očekujem  :Sad:  Je**na idiopatija.
Pred par dana sam se od muke rasplakala nakon akcije, jer sam se htjela našamarat zato što mi je prva misao "nakon" bila "možda smo sad uspjeli" grrrrrrrrr
Zato sam u komi. Previše sam zabrijala i ne znam kako da se otkačim. A još i sve ovo sa zakonom.... nikako nije dobro za moje zdravlje i psihičko i fizičko  :Sad: 

Puse svima

----------


## diabolica

*mravak* dobro ti kaže vojvođanka, štopericu dobivaš na zadnjoj folikulometriji i onda ju ili sama daješ ili dođeš na odjel da ti piknu, ništa ne trebaš kupovati. 
*cranky* poznato mi je to zabrijavanje....stalno misliš na to, previše...i onda baš neće....i meni su govorili samo se ti opusti...to mi je tak bezveze....pa ne možeš se opustit pod prisilom!!
*sara38* super draga...sad samo još da se lijepo prime i to je to!
*barbyRI* uživaj i mazi svoju bušu i ne se sekirati! (hm, ...tko ti to kaže!!)
*dani* mislim na tebe...bit će sve ok.

----------


## Magdalena1976

*Mravak* pa ti si ženo zakon! Polako! Koliko se sjećam ti si već i uteriće nabavila ! Štopericu?! Sve bi prije početka ti htjela imati spremno! Kod tebe sve mora biti po pravilu! Jesi li počela sa pikanjem ili još nisi niti dobila menstruaciju?
Polako, korak po korak! Opusti se i kad kreneš u akciju! Be cool :Cool: 
Ostalima :Love:

----------


## giga

Evo i ja sam pri kraju svog 14-og putovanja. Danas bila štoperica, u nedjelju punkcija.

----------


## Vojvođanka

*giga* za što bezbolniju punkicju i za ljepe j.s. malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*crancy * kako ti se dijagnoza od M pogoršala možeš se slobodno opustiti i  :Joggler:  uživaj draga, jer da ostaneš trudna postoji šansa kao zgoditak na lotu (riječi dr. Vlastelića) - ipak tu i tamo neko i dobije taj zgoditak!  :Rolling Eyes:  htjela sam reći prestani očekivati, opusti se i uživaj i čekaj svoj dobitni postupak na jesen  :Kiss: 
*dani* jaaaaaaaavi se - znaš ono štrecnulo me, probolo me, proletila mi muha  :Laughing:  i slično........

----------


## tigrical

> Evo i ja sam pri kraju svog 14-og putovanja. Danas bila štoperica, u nedjelju punkcija.


Bravo! Koliko je folikula? Držim fige za što bezbolniju punkciju!

----------


## sara38

> Evo i ja sam pri kraju svog 14-og putovanja. Danas bila štoperica, u nedjelju punkcija.


Želim ti bezbolnu i brzu punkciju.  :Heart: 
Znači, u čekaonici smo skupa u nedjelju.

----------


## lucija83

Giga sretno !!!!

----------


## diabolica

*Giga* i* Sara* sutra puno sreće!

----------


## cranky

> *giga* i* sara* sutra puno sreće!


potpis x

----------


## tigrical

*Sara38* mi se upravo javila iz horizontalnog položaja, vraćene 2 blastociste! Bravo Sara!

----------


## diabolica

*Sara* e od ovoga mora biti dobitno! Dvije blastice u RI? Ne vjerujem!! Kad se sjetim da su meni vratili 1 šestostaničnu i 1 osmostaničnu?!

----------


## giga

> *Sara38* mi se upravo javila iz horizontalnog položaja, vraćene 2 blastociste! Bravo Sara!


jutros ležale zajedno, Sara generacijo još jednom bravooooo za blastice

meni danas bila punkcija 9 JS , u utorak zovem kakvo je stanje u labosu

----------


## cranky

*Sara*  :Very Happy:  woouw 2 blastice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
to će bit dobitno  :Klap: 

*Giga* za tulum u labu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
super za 9 js, hoće ti zamrznut što?

----------


## giga

> *Giga* za tulum u labu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> super za 9 js, hoće ti zamrznut što?


rekli su mi da kad nazovem u utorak onda će se znati koliko mi vračaju a koliko će zamrznut

----------


## tigrical

> jutros ležale zajedno, Sara generacijo još jednom bravooooo za blastice
> 
> meni danas bila punkcija 9 JS , u utorak zovem kakvo je stanje u labosu


Bravo za 9 js, držimo fige za utorak!

----------


## vita22

Sara bravo blastice ovaj mjesec mora biti dobitan Giga sretno s tvojim js ...........moje drage....kisssss

----------


## barbyRI

sretno sara i giga! sara ovaj put je dobitan sigurno! dvije blastice,jako dobro.... :Very Happy: 
vojvođanka ipak se cuda desavaju vidis po meni :Smile:  a moj muz sve gori spermiogram.... drzim fige da vam se svima desi takvo cudo! :Smile: 
meni izluduje ovo cekanje sad do 4.6.... nekako se blizio ovaj 27.5 kad sam trebala opet na utz ali sad kako mi vlastelic rekao da dodjem tek 4.6,nikako mi dani ne prolaze...bas me strah da ne cujem nesto sta ne treba...kad se jednom opeces,uvijek postoji taj strah...

----------


## Vojvođanka

*sara* srrrrrretno s blasticama - da se prime obadvije to ti od  :Heart:  želim
*giga* vaou 9js - ja o njima mogu samo sanjati - na kakvom protokolu si bila?

meni se situacija ponavlja kao kod prvog postupka - M trajala ukupno 1 (riječima: jedan) dan??????????
sutra idem u KBC da upecam dr. Vlastelića na jedan ultz. - ako ga nema idem kod svoje gin. - moram provjeriti i hormonalni status - ovo me sad već nervira - nakon tri insem M je bila normalnog inteziteta ........
pozdrav svima  :Bye:

----------


## giga

> *giga* vaou 9js - ja o njima mogu samo sanjati - na kakvom protokolu si bila?


dugi protokol , dekapeptil od 21. dana i menopur po dvije ampule od 3. dana M , 14. dan od M punkcija
prije sam bila na gonalima i jako dobro reagirala, na menogonu ( slično menopuru ali kupljeno u Italiji ) isto odlično reagirala
klomifen mi se baš nije dobro pokazao iako bi i tu dobila dvije koje bi se i oplodile

danas mi je Sara rekla da je suprotno od mene na gonalima slabo a sad je sa klomifenom dobila dobre JS

----------


## sara38

Pozdravljam sve suborke moje. Jučer nisam imala snage se javiti jer me ulovila neka viroza, sinusi i grlobolja, pa sam se malo odmarala. Hvala mojoj *Tigricil* na obavijesti i eto: vraćene mi dvije blastice, a treća je došla do stadija morule i prestala sa razvojem. Betu vadim 07.06. Jučer je bila ogromna gužva na KBC, sva tri dr. su radila a nedjelja je bila. U dvije ambulante su se radile folikulometrije. Nikad toliko parova nisam vidjela. Na transferu smo bile samo dvije pa šaljem pusu mojoj suborki A. koja nas čita. Bile smo zajedno i na punkciji i njoj je vraćena jedna blastica. Pusa za tebe A. i želim ti uspješan ovaj prvi IVF. A druga cimerica *Giga* - prava veteranka. Divim joj se na upornosti. Super za tvojih 9js i jednom mora uspjeti.

----------


## sali

*Sara* super za 2 blastice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se obadvije čvrsto prime  :Very Happy: 
*giga* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ludi tulum u labu :Very Happy: 
Pozdrav svima :Bye:

----------


## sara38

> danas mi je Sara rekla da je suprotno od mene na gonalima slabo a sad je sa klomifenom dobila dobre JS


Jedan mali ispravak netočnog navoda: Sa gonalima sam super reagirala (10js), a sa menopurima nešto manje js ali opet ok. Sa klomifenima sada dvije blastice. Kod mene sve školski. *Giga* :Heart:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Sara38* Super za blastice!!!! Mazi bušu i čuvaj mrve, ima da sa mamom ostanu još dugih 9 mjeseci  :Wink: 
*Giga* I tebi puno sreće za super tulum u labu!

Diabolica i Barby RI, trudnice naše, koliko ljubavi u vašim postovima! Neka i mi što prije doživimo svu tu ljubav i brigu nad našim bebicama...
Hvala na savjetima cure, mene je isto prvo oblila sreća za postupak, a onda strah - ako uspije super, ali ako ne uspije - pa tko će ljudima govorit da nije uspjelo i ostat pribran. Što manje puta budem morala izgovoriti ishod (bez obzira pozitivan ili negativan) to će mi bit lakše. Tako da sam za sada obavijestila svoje roditelje i brata, te najbolju frendicu. Na poslu naravno da sam morala najaviti i reći unaprijed, ali oni me ionako gledaju i slušaju svaki dan, pa nemam šta kriti. Još nisam skroz svjesna da se veliki pomak zaista dogodio, da imamo našu prvu šansu...lijepo je to uzbuđenje! 
Kako bi bilo da se mi Riječke trudilice pobrojimo? Da napravimo malu listu tko je u postupku i tko kada čeka postupak u KBC Ri?

----------


## loks

drage moje veliki pozdrav od mene. danas sam super volje, jedan neočekivano predivan vikend je iz mene, a i sunce sja i kažu ostat će tako, pa u meni pršit good feeling! a i kavica je u subotu...baš se veselim!
*sara38* čuvaj se, mazi se, pazi i voli jer sad vas je troje!
*giga* puno ti sreće želim

----------


## barbyRI

> Pozdravljam sve suborke moje. Jučer nisam imala snage se javiti jer me ulovila neka viroza, sinusi i grlobolja, pa sam se malo odmarala. Hvala mojoj *Tigricil* na obavijesti i eto: vraćene mi dvije blastice, a treća je došla do stadija morule i prestala sa razvojem. Betu vadim 07.06. Jučer je bila ogromna gužva na KBC, sva tri dr. su radila a nedjelja je bila. U dvije ambulante su se radile folikulometrije. Nikad toliko parova nisam vidjela. Na transferu smo bile samo dvije pa šaljem pusu mojoj suborki A. koja nas čita. Bile smo zajedno i na punkciji i njoj je vraćena jedna blastica. Pusa za tebe A. i želim ti uspješan ovaj prvi IVF. A druga cimerica *Giga* - prava veteranka. Divim joj se na upornosti. Super za tvojih 9js i jednom mora uspjeti.


sara draga dobro se sad pazi kad ter to ulovilo pogotovo nakon transfera,da te i temp. ne ulovi ko i mene,pa mi se desilo to sta mi se desilo...nemoj pit nista od tableta na svoju ruku,radje pitaj dr...

----------


## Vojvođanka

> drage moje veliki pozdrav od mene. danas sam super volje, jedan neočekivano predivan vikend je iz mene, a i sunce sja i kažu ostat će tako, pa u meni pršit good feeling! a i kavica je u subotu...baš se veselim!
> *sara38* čuvaj se, mazi se, pazi i voli jer sad vas je troje!
> *giga* puno ti sreće želim


 nema reakcije od crancy ( :Smile: ) pa ja pitam: - kakva kavica u subotu??????????

----------


## cranky

KAKVA KAVICA U SUBOTU  :Shock: 
Zašto ja o tome ne znam ništa????  :Shock: 




> nema reakcije od crancy  pa ja pitam: - kakva kavica u subotu??????????


 :Razz:  Upravo sam vidjela  :Laughing: 

Kakva kavica a nema ništa na temi "kavica"?

JOš jednom, kakva kavica?  :Laughing: 

(valjda sam dosta puta pitala)

----------


## tigrical

> KAKVA KAVICA U SUBOTU 
> Zašto ja o tome ne znam ništa???? 
> 
> 
>  Upravo sam vidjela 
> 
> Kakva kavica a nema ništa na temi "kavica"?
> 
> JOš jednom, kakva kavica? 
> ...


To je istarska kavica!
Cranky (a i sve ostale) ne brini, ti ćeš prva znat!

----------


## loks

:Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  ma sam vas prestrašila...PULSKA (ISTARSKA) kavica cure...naravno da možete doći!

----------


## cranky

> To je istarska kavica!
> Cranky (a i sve ostale) ne brini, ti ćeš prva znat!


Uh  :Shock:  ovo je već za zabrinut se, mislim ja sama za sebe  :Laughing:

----------


## Kikica1

A kad je ta pulska kavica? Mama mi tu a vozit cu je sigurno za Pulu :D Cranky os s nama? /kes od uha do uha/

----------


## giga

> Jedan mali ispravak netočnog navoda: Sa gonalima sam super reagirala (10js), a sa menopurima nešto manje js ali opet ok. Sa klomifenima sada dvije blastice. Kod mene sve školski. *Giga*


 držala me još anestezija pa sam pobrkala...još jednom sretno tebi i naravno cimerici A. za prvi pokušaj i nadam se poslljednji

----------


## cranky

Mene ste našle .... ha???  :Evil or Very Mad: 
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

Ajde nek nam se i Fijumanke pridruže! Bit će nam drago!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Cranky, subota 10.30 Bunarina. Samo ti dođi do Pule, odvesti ću te ja! :Heart:  
Sretno curama sa punkcije, transfera...i svim ostalim suborkama!

----------


## cranky

Rado bi vam se pridružila na kavici, ali ovaj vikend stvarno ne mogu  :Kiss:

----------


## loks

meni se nakon jučerašnjih "radova" neš poremetilo. "postavke" i "odjavi se" mi poklapa "napredna pretraga" i jednostavno je nemoguće bilo šta od toga potrefit. ima još sa takvim smetnjama?

----------


## giga

Moj tulum u labu je uspio, od 9 JS - 8 zrelih, 5 zamrznuli, 3 idu na blastice - transfer u petak.  :Very Happy:

----------


## tigrical

> Moj tulum u labu je uspio, od 9 JS - 8 zrelih, 5 zamrznuli, 3 idu na blastice - transfer u petak.


Bravo *giga* predobro!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Giga* superiška! Pravi tulum u labu!!!!

Svim ostalim curama jedno pitanje: jeste li ikad čule za IVF Herbal Support? Link je: http://www.ivfherbalsupport.com/products_new.php 
Našla sam link na Amazonu i zaista me zainteresiralo, jer se (po njihovom objašnjenju) ovaj dodatak prehrani razvio uz pomoć žena koje su pokušavale zanijeti uz pomoć MPO, te je namijenjen kao pomoć hormonskoj terapiji koja se uzima za vrijeme IVF/ICSI postupka. Piše i da ublažava simptome hormonske terapije, spriječava akumulaciju vode u organizmu i povećava temperaturu maternice - što pospješuje izglede za implantaciju. Zvuči mi smisleno, no cijena je zaista paprena, pa sam htjela vidjeti da li itko ima iskustva s time prije nego popeglam karticu....

----------


## sara38

> Moj tulum u labu je uspio, od 9 JS - 8 zrelih, 5 zamrznuli, 3 idu na blastice - transfer u petak.


Bravo *giga* za tebe i KBC RI!

----------


## barbyRI

krasno giga,to je super vijest!!!!!! :Very Happy: 
sretno!!!!!!!!

----------


## cranky

* Giga  *

----------


## loks

*barbyRi* jučer sam mm pričala o tebi, odnosno tvojoj priči.  bili smo u nekom elementu pa sam te se baš kao primjer sjetila  :Kiss:

----------


## mravak

Drage moje, evo i mene....
Vidim da se na KBC RI počelo zahuktavati... počeo se slagati vlakić trudnica... BarbyRi -  Diabolica - ubrzo - Sara38 i Giga - nadam se da ću i ja biti u tom vlakiću..... na jesen šumskovoće
Kod mene se još ništa ne događa... M mi kasni već 2 dana, a u subotu me je tako trbuh bolio da sam mislila da ću dobiti... eto ja je čekam nestrpljivo a nje  nema i nema... a nikad mi ne kasni!!
Pozdrav svima ...

----------


## diabolica

Evo javljam da sam jučer obavila amniocentezu, danas bila na kontrolnom UZV i sve je u redu...postupak je tako-tako, meni osobno strašan...al evo preživjeh i to! Nego, amnio se obavlja u sali gdje se rade punkcije i kad sam čekala na redvnaiđe Samira i kažem joj da idem na taj zahvat i da umiram od straha a ona mene zagrli i utješi...to mi je baš trebalo . Hvala Samiri! Stvarno je dobra. Normalno da je naišla i Mira, s naočalama na glavi, raščupana i u kaosu juri kroz hodnike...stvarno je šizika. U čekaoni od Humane milion ljudi....sve više i više se pohodi na taj odjel....stvarno koma. Moram strogo mirovati ali evo svratih da vas sve pozdravim i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~kome za šta treba!

----------


## mravak

Diabolica drago mi je da si obavila i taj pregled i sada ti želim do kraja mirnu i školsku trudnoću!! Samiri svaka čast!! Za pohvalu!!

----------


## barbyRI

> *barbyRi* jučer sam mm pričala o tebi, odnosno tvojoj priči. bili smo u nekom elementu pa sam te se baš kao primjer sjetila


zato se meni stucalo....aha!!!!! :Laughing: 
salim se......

----------


## Sumskovoce

Na humanoj u Rijeci je žestoki gužvanjac! Dvaput sam bila, naručena prva za taj dan, došla pola sata ranije i 5-10 minuta nakon što sam došla počeli se skupljat ljudi, ima svakakvih lica, a najviše me zabrinulo što ima i masu mlađih od mene (a meni govore da sam mlada i da neka se niš ne brinem jer je naš slučaj "lagan"). Ti pogledi u čekaonici su mi parali srce, nitko ništa nije pričao, većina se držala za ruke i čekala... izmijenilo mi je pogled na stvari...
Nego, evo mene sa pitanjima, već kad je Diabolica spomenula, ja sam se pribojala da se punkcije i transfer rade u onoj prostoriji u kojoj smo imali konzultacije (onaj sobičak u koji neprestano ulaze sestre i drugi dokori i svatko netko meni nepoznat) i uhvatila me panika, pa ja ću skočit sa gin. stola svaki put kad netko novi uđe i/ili izađe  :Laughing:  
A Diabolica piše :


> amnio se obavlja u sali gdje se rade punkcije


  znači ipak postoji posebna sala - juhu!!!!
Pitanjce: Ako sam u postupku u 9. mjesecu, M će mi završit negdje oko 28.08. protokol počinjem uzimati tada - par dana prije 9. mjeseca ili čekam onu M tek krajem 9. mjeseca (cca 23.09.)? Kako idu stvari ?

----------


## mravak

Sumskovoce ja sam naručena za postupak u 6mj. sada čekam mengu 25.5. pa krećemo u akciju..... znači kada dobijem idem M idem na stimulaciju...znači kada dobiješ mengu u 8mj. početi ćeš sa stimulacijom... barem je meni tako...

----------


## Sumskovoce

Koji protokol imaš? Možda si negdje i napisala ali mi je promaklo....

----------


## mravak

Na nalazu mi piše:
Decapepryl 0.1mg
Gonal F 75 3 ampule od 3 dana ciklusa .
Znati ću više kada dobijem M ... koja nikako da dođe.... čak me i (.) (.) bole ... a inače me bole 10dana prije M.... nije valjda da će mi kasniti 10dana... joj... a inače mi ne kasni   :Sad:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Mravak opusti se! Doći će tvoja M, pokušaj izać iz grča iščekivanja. Znam točno kako ti je, ja sam tako 2 godine svaku M držala i bojala se da će doći i nadala se da sam T i NIŠTA. Uvijek bi došla, a štom sam se više grčila, to je ona bila bolnija (i obilnija). Tako da se pokušaj umiriti, ništa te sad neće odvojiti od postupka koji je pred tobom, treba doživjet jedan dan po jedan i sve će krenut svojim tokom.
Tvoj protokol zvuči OK, s mog laičkog stajališta  :Embarassed:  
Inače dr.V mi je na konzultacijama rekao da se ne brinem jer da ima dovoljno lijekova za postupak (jer sam se ja smote predložila kupit sama terapiju kako bi došli što prije do postupka) i da se ništa oko toga ne očekuje da ja plaćam. Pa sad čitam druge pdf-ove i cure pišu da si same kupuju štopericu  :Shock:  pa šta je to? Svaka bolnica ima svoja pravila??? 
Iz ovog stajališta, Mravak moj, voljela bih ti bit u koži...da čekam M i idem u postupak.... :Rolling Eyes:  koji sam ja sanjar..... morat ću do kraja čjeta lijepo  :Raspa:  strpit se i pričekati.... Jedino dobro u ovom našem zlu je to što je dr. V ipak odlučio odustati od AIH. Jesi li ga ti pitala ili je to bio njegov prijedlog?

----------


## giga

Drage moje mlade suborke. Nadam se da nećete morati dugo pohoditi humanu i gledati kako parovi samo dolaze u sve većem i većem broju. Kako *Sumskovoce* kaže svi šute, drže se za ruke i čekaju. Sječam se kako je to bilo prije 7 godina , nas 2-3 i sve smo znale jedna o drugoj a da se nismo ponekad ni upoznale. Nekad smo čak preko foruma ako bi došla koja nova i ako je na forumu, pitale jedna drugu "u čemu si bila, kakvu kosu imaš" i tako bi se na drugoj folikolumetriji prepoznale. Sve se mjenja i nažalost sve nas je više.
Što se tiće dolaska ja sam se nekako naučila da netreba dolaziti rano pa tako ja dođem oko 9 kad su već pri kraju i ne čekam puno.
Terapija   
*mravak* ako si na dugom protokolu onda si trebala sa dekapeptilom započet 21. dan od prošle M a od ove M 3. dan sa gonalom, vidim da si napisala što ti piše na nalazu i da češ više znat kad dobiješ M oko 25.5. pa mi je čudno da nisi već na dekapeptilu ako nisam nešto preskočila ja se ispričavam.

*sumskovoce* predpostavljam da češ dobiti M oko 01.08. i 21 dan od toga počinješ sa dekapeptilom znači oko 21.08. , slijedeću M dobivaš 28.08. i 3. dan odnosno 30.08. počinješ sa gonalom ili menopurom , znači postupak ( punkcija i transfer ) ti pada u devetom mjesecu a ti si upisana za deveti. 
I da sad imamo posebnu salu za punkciju i transfer. Prije se to radilo u onoj ambulanti gdje su sad razgovori i folikolumetrije i nije bilo baš ugodno onima vani koji su čekali sve se čuje a punkcije ponekad nisu ugodne.

Sretno cure u postupcima , ja jedva čekam petak da idem po moju dječicu blastice  :Very Happy:

----------


## cranky

*Mravak* ajde nek ni ne dođe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Diabolica* tako mi je drago da je sve super prošlo  :Love: 

*Sara* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Giga* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Sumskovoce* samo mali savjet, raspitaj se bolje kod njih tamo kad i kako počinješ jer su ti oni u 8.mj na godišnjem, pa da ti se ne desi da nisi mogla počet s terapijom jer njih nije bilo i nisi imala lijekova  :Wink: 

Svima ostalima  :Kiss:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Cranky* hvala na savjetu, baš me to mučilo, taj Murphijev zakon - kad mi bude vrijeme, oni će bit na godišnjem. Kad ćeš ti otići po upute za postupak? Makar dr. V mi je rekao da dođem na ponovne konzultacije kad napravimo preostale pretrage - HIV i Hepatitis markere, krvnu grupu i RH, i one potvrde. Mislila sam otići u 7. mjesecu, prije njihovog godišnjeg, kako bi mi odredili protokol i objasnili uzimanje (koje mislim odradit kod moje soc. gin) Nadam se da moja gin ima iskustva s MPO i da će znat šta treba raditi...
Jako mi je drago da postoji ovaj forum jer bih u protivnom bila izgubljena u vremenu i prostoru. Kod nas nema institucije "kontakt centra" za MPO parove, makar smatram da bi bio jako koristan za sve nas, od mene početnice za osnovne informacije, do veteranki koje se bore za svoju djecu već duže vremena. Ne mislim na psihološku podršku, već na nekog medicinske struke koji bi nam odgovorio na sva silna pitanja vezana uz protokol, nuspojave, čudne bolove koje gotovo svaka osjeća u postupku, i sl. Ovako smo prisiljene biti liječnice jedna drugoj. Najgore mi je kad dođem do doktora, postavim konkretno pitanje a oni meni kažu "Šta to ste na forumima pročitali? Bilo bi vam bolje da to ne čitate, samo ćete se zbuniti." Ma da mi vi sure niste pomogle i savjetovale me, još bih čekala HSG na KBC-u.... 
*Giga* moja M je počela dolaziti svakih 26 dana (inače je bila  28) pa sam krivo izračunala, trebala bi doći 05.09.2010. ako se nešto ne poremeti. Dakle po toj računici tjedan dana prije počinjem s dekapeptilom, dakle krajem 8. mjeseca, kad su oni sigurno na godišnjem...Kako ću ja bit zbunjena, već vidim... Glavno da imam vas, ima nas puno u postupku u 9. mjesecu pa će tema sigurno biti aktualna. Za sad sam zapamtila da ide Tigrical, ti Cranky, Snekica i Kikica (ako se ne varam). Ima nas sigurno još.
Za ljude u čekaonici, MM je u njima pronašao utjehu, shvatio je da nismo Pale sam na svijetu, da ima i mlađih i starijih od nas, pa mu je lakše. Njemu je lakše od kad smo počeli obilaziti doktore i klinike, a mene znoj oblijeva, bliži se toliko očekivani dan, a meni klecaju koljena...

----------


## Sumskovoce

Suborke moje moram sa vama podijeliti svoju ljutnju - zvala sam psihologa, odnosno pokušala dobiti psihologicu u svom gradu i prije nego što sam ju uopće dobila rečeno mi je da nemaju INSTRUMENTARIJ za PSIHOLOŠKO TESTIRANJE :shok:
Ma koji vražji instrumentarij ljudi moji! Šta smo mi MPO parovi psihopate koje treba testirati prije nego nam se dopusti pokušati začeti dijete! Nisu normalni!!!! Oni koji postoje u službi građana izluđuju građane! Sram ih bilo! Nikakve pomoći od njih!
E neću na nikakvo testiranje, testirajte radije "normalne" parove čim žena zatrudni, možda ne bi bacali djecu u kontejnere, rađali u svinjcima i gušili svoje 9-godišnje sinove!!!!! Oni su psihopate, a ne mi! Ma SRAM IH BILO!!!!

----------


## loks

svima velika  :Kiss: 
*sumskovoce* mislim da trebaš pratiti kad su ti punkcija i transfer. ako m dobiješ krajem 8.mj tad po protokolu započneš u 8 mj. kako bi ti pun i tran bili u 9 mjesecu. ja ću npr m dobiti cca 9.06., započet sa klomifenima 11.06. i pretpostavljam na punkciji biti 21. ili 22.06. i transfer kako bude. tako da mi cijeli postupak ulazi u 6.mjesecu kako su nas i zapisali. a tebi je upravo kako sam rekla, pun i tran da ulaze u mjesec u kojem si zapisana

----------


## Sumskovoce

Ma kažem ti loks da su mi M skraćene već par ciklusa za redom, pa po novoj računici M dolazi 05.09., a sve će ovisiti o protokolu koji mi dr. V odredi.
Sad mene zanima zašto si ti na Klomifenima, a Mravak na Decapeptilu i Gonalu, kad (koliko se sjećam) obje ste OK, obje ste negdje 80 i neko godište i u igri je muški problem (čini mi se oligoastheno)? 
Obje ste prvi put u postupku u KBC RI.... Koja je to matematika? Zna li itko?

----------


## loks

nemam pojma kako određuju te protokole. ja krećem sa klomifenom pa nastavljam menopur, i to je rekao dr.V samo ako bude trebalo, odnosno ovisi o tome kako ću reagirat. ja sam na inseminacijama bila na klomifenu i uvijek bi dobila 3-4 folikula, a sa menopurima i decaptelinima sam dobila 9 folikula-8js. e sad koja je to logika dat mi klomifen nemam pojma

----------


## mravak

> Terapija   
> *mravak* ako si na dugom protokolu onda si trebala sa dekapeptilom započet 21. dan od prošle M a od ove M 3. dan sa gonalom, vidim da si napisala što ti piše na nalazu i da češ više znat kad dobiješ M oko 25.5. pa mi je čudno da nisi već na dekapeptilu ako nisam nešto preskočila ja se ispričavam.


Nisam počela sa nikakvom terapijom ... e sada si me već zabriula... zar ću morati čekat 7 mj. za postupak   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   ..... Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

M....... nema nema i nema.... a cici me bole za poludit....(M mi niije baš redovita ali sam je između 23.05. i 25.05. trbala dobiti) ali cice su me trebale boliti prije 10dana a ne sada... joj... sumskovoće ne mogu se opustiti.... kao kada me ginekolog pregledava i kaže OPUSTI SE,,,, kako??? još ako pogledam što sve stavlja u mene sva se zgrčim.....

----------


## mravak

> Ma kažem ti loks da su mi M skraćene već par ciklusa za redom, pa po novoj računici M dolazi 05.09., a sve će ovisiti o protokolu koji mi dr. V odredi.
> Sad mene zanima zašto si ti na Klomifenima, a Mravak na Decapeptilu i Gonalu, kad (koliko se sjećam) obje ste OK, obje ste negdje 80 i neko godište i u igri je muški problem (čini mi se oligoastheno)? 
> Obje ste prvi put u postupku u KBC RI.... Koja je to matematika? Zna li itko?


Kada je određivao stimulaciju dosta se zagledao u moj nalaz hormon... neke vrijednosti su bile malo povišene...

----------


## mravak

Moj nalaz hormona:
vadila sam ih 4dc (jer mi je 3dc pao u nedjelju)
FSH 7.1
LH 12.7
PRL 548
TESTOSTERON 2.7



*Molim iskusnije da mi jave da li ću upast u postupak u 6mj. ili u 7mj.????????????   ako se Decapepryl 0.1mg uzima 21.dan a Gonal od iduće menge... cca 25.6. onda ću u postupak tj. na punkciju ići u 7mj.....*

----------


## tigrical

> Moj nalaz hormona:
> vadila sam ih 4dc (jer mi je 3dc pao u nedjelju)
> FSH 7.1
> LH 12.7
> PRL 548
> TESTOSTERON 2.7
> 
> 
> 
> *Molim iskusnije da mi jave da li ću upast u postupak u 6mj. ili u 7mj.???????????? ako se Decapepryl 0.1mg uzima 21.dan a Gonal od iduće menge... cca 25.6. onda ću u postupak tj. na punkciju ići u 7mj.....*


Da li ti je dr. rekao dugi ili kratki protokol. Ako je dugi onda Decapeptyl ide od 21 dc, a ako je kratki onda kad dobiješ M se javiš i krećeš. Bitna razlika.

----------


## mravak

Ne sjećam se da li je rekao dugi-kratki ali kada dobijem mengu *odmah* im moram javiti se 1.dan, telefonom ili osobno....  sada si me malo utješila... već sam muža izgnjavila da su nas *preveslali* za još jedan mjesec!!!

----------


## giga

Nazovi ti sutra u KBC , ako ti piše na nalazu dekapeptil onda je dugi protokol , ako nemaju neki drugi sistem terapije sada. A ako su rekli da nazoveš kad dobiješ M a na dugom si onda stvarno ne kužim.
Kad ti je bila prošla M ??

----------


## tigrical

> Nazovi ti sutra u KBC , ako ti piše na nalazu dekapeptil onda je dugi protokol , ako nemaju neki drugi sistem terapije sada. A ako su rekli da nazoveš kad dobiješ M a na dugom si onda stvarno ne kužim.
> Kad ti je bila prošla M ??


I kratki protokol ide s Decapeptylom. *Mravak* bit ćeš mirnija ako ih nazoveš i pitaš, ali mislim da nema problema. Ne mogu se sjetit, jesi imala koji postupak do sada?

----------


## mravak

Dobro jutro svimaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 Pa žene di ste mi vi???????
Osjećam se kao Pave sam na svijetu na ovoj temi.... 
Od M još ništa.... :Cekam: 

 :Heart:

----------


## mravak

Na forumu nije točan sat.....

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mravak* dobro ti jutro želim, nestrpljiva moja suborko! M će doći, bez brige, najbolje da kupiš test za trudnoću, jer meni svaki put kad je kasnila, kupila bih test (koji je uvijek bio negativan) i par minuta nakon njega evo M....
Stvarno mislim da je vrijeme da nazoveš humanu i pitaš kakav protokol ćeš imati, dugi ili kratki, jer nema smisla patiti u neznanju, pa onda nešto eventualno propustiti jer nisi pitala. Zvrcni i sve ćeš saznati...

Da malo zavibram Sari i Gigi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ neka bude BINGO!
Kad čekamo betu?

----------


## loks

dobro jutro mravak...nisi pale sam na svijetu. ja ti ne mogu pomoć za protokol i postupak jer sam tek sad u 6mj. prvi put u Ri, tako da ne znam detalje. al znam da ti je najbolje nazvati humanu i pitaj pitaj i samo pitaj!

----------


## mravak

Sara38 i Gigi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ neka bude beturinaaaaaaa.... ...... ..........

sumskovoce.. mslim da cu kupiti test i ujutro ga napraviti pa će mi M brze doci....

loks ako ne dobijem ovaj tjedan ići ću dole pa ću ih sve pitat...

----------


## cranky

Pozdrav komadi  :Wink: 
Evo mene s humane. *xy*zf*kgjsr* čekala sam 2 sata, a prva na redu sam bila  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Uglavnom u 9 mjesecu kratki protokol (od 1dc decapeptil 0,1mg i 2 ampule menopura od 3dc), rekao mi je da se javim par dana prije s ponovljenim nalazima briseva jer su mi već zastarili.
I to je to. "Odmaram" do 9. mjeseca.

E, da ne zaboravim, čula sam da *se spermiogrami neće radit cijeli 6. mjesec* jer ima neki aparat ide na servis  :Rolling Eyes: 

Mravak, odi si u postavke i namjesti si vremensku zonu na GMT+1 pa će ti sat bit točan  :Wink: 

Puse svima i milijun ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ *za Saru i Gigu*

----------


## sara38

*Cranky* dobro došla u IVF vode!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mravak* po test! ćeš vidjet da pali!
*Cranky* JUPI! prvi IVF! protokol je kratak, to mi se sviđa, i dobila si sve informacije koje trebaš. Savršeno. Ovo ljeto uživanje, odmaranje i punjenje baterija za uspješan prvi IVF! 
*Sara38* Kako ide čekanje? kako si uopće?
*Giga* za tebe isto pitanje - Kako si? čekaš, a čime kratiš vrijeme?

Nešto smo se primirile na ovom pdf-u......ajmo pikalice i one koje će se tek pikati....di ste da vam vibramo????

----------


## loks

[QUOTE=cranky;1634154]Pozdrav komadi  :Wink: 

E, da ne zaboravim, čula sam da *se spermiogrami neće radit cijeli 6. mjesec* jer ima neki aparat ide na servis  :Rolling Eyes: 




a dal bi to trebalo neš značit za nas koji smo u 6mj. u postupku, obzirom da nam je dr rekao da nabavimo uputnicu za spermiogram? da li možda znaš? pretpostavljam da uputnica treba zato što će dat svoj "doprinos", a sad si me s ovim uplašila jer pitam se dal im ti aparati trebaju za ICSI???

----------


## cranky

> *Cranky* dobro došla u IVF vode!


Hm, hvala  :Wink: 
Sviđa mi se tvoj potpis ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



> a dal bi to trebalo neš značit za nas koji smo u 6mj. u postupku, obzirom da nam je dr rekao da nabavimo uputnicu za spermiogram? da li možda znaš? pretpostavljam da uputnica treba zato što će dat svoj "doprinos", a sad si me s ovim uplašila jer pitam se dal im ti aparati trebaju za ICSI???


Ne znam, samo sam čula Samiru kad je objašnjavala preko telefona. Ali to je i meni palo na pamet isto, samo što meni ne igra ulogu pa nisam pitala. Sorry. Probaj nazvat pa pitat, najbolje pa si na miru  :Wink:

----------


## giga

*sumskovoce* nisam baš najbolje , zvala sam danas i dvije su se prestale razvijati a jedna napreduje ali mi je biologica rekla da ne garantira do sutra, idem sutra u 10 pa što bude - nadam se da će se treća održati 

kad če se više taj zakon promjeniti i smjeniti g.min. DM , ljuta sam ufffff

----------


## barbyRI

giga zao mi je za ove dvije ali jos jedna je tu i drzim fige da bude sve ok i sutra ju vrate u busicu!!!
Evo malo vibrica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mravak

*Giga*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da mrvica sutra čeka svoju mamu i da se smjesti kod mame idućih 9 mj.!!!!


I mene zanima to za *spermiogram* jer smo i mi u 6mj. u postupku!!! I mi imamo spremljenu uputnicu za spermiogram....

*Sara38* Sviđa mi se tvoj potpis!!! kako proživljavaš dane??

*Cranky* nadam se da će ti 1. IVF biti dobitan!!

*Sumskovoce* test u ladici... kupila sam najjeftiniji od 27kn... koje vi kupujete?? napravit ću ga ujutro s prvom jutarnjom mokraćom... 99.9% će biti neg. ali da se malo opustim pa da mi prije dođe M 

*loks* kada ti očekuješ M ??

Pozdrav svima !!!!!!!!!!!!! :Heart:

----------


## cranky

Giga ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Mravak ajde nek bude pozitivian ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sumskovoce

Giga jako mi je zao za mrvice, a ova mala je borac, ova ce uspjeti! Saljem ti milijon vibrica za sutra!!!   Mravak i loks, po meni nemate briga, uzorak VM obradjuje se drukcije i to rucno. Nema masinka za s-gram veze s tim. Osim ako VM nisu kao moj pokupili bestiju,pa trebaju donijeti cisti nalaz.  Cranky da li si ti ista predlagala u vezi protokola? Ili je to dr odredio? I kako si pitala da ti je protokol tako lijepo objasnjen?

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mravak* jesi li popiškala taj test? Ili je M došla prije jutra? Ili je POZITIVAN???? Javi seee!
*Giga* draga vibram od srca za mrvicu malu!!!! Neka dođe do majčice svoje!!!!
*Cranky* nedam si mira, sve me zanima - napisala si "od 1dc decapeptil 0,1mg i 2 ampule menopura od 3dc" A koliko decapeptila? Da li u injekcijama ili su to pilsevi? I šta samo dvije ampule menopura? Ćeš se sama pikati ili ćeš ić kod dr?

Ajde neka nam je svima vedar i vesel ovaj sunčani petak!!!!

----------


## cranky

Nisam ja nista predlagala za protokol, ovo mi je prvi IVF, nemam ja pojma o tome.
A ovo što sam napisala  sam prepisala s "nalaza" koji sam dobila od dr-a, ništa mi posebno nije objašnjavao.

----------


## cranky

*Sumskovoce* nemam ti pojma nista, odmaram do kraja 8 mjeseca, onda ću se zamarat s tim pitanjima.

*Mravak* jaaaaviii seee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~

*Giga* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## loks

dobro jutro drage moje
*mravak* neka bude pozitivan pa da se niti ne srećemo po humanoj u 6mj. inače trebala bi dobit oko 09.06.
*suskovoce* baš tako i ja mislim da se na nas to ne odnosti, ta neupotreba aparata za spermiće. jer nismo imali nikakve bakterije već će trebati samo "spajanje", a i sestra mi niš ni upozorila kad sam zvala da se javim da startamo u 6mj. tako da će valjda sve bit ok.
ja se mislim i zaključujem...ja svima vama mojim dragim suborkama a i sebi samoj želim odgađanje svih mogućih zakazanih termina i postupaka. da na humanoj nastane totalni kaos (zatišje) i da nitko više ne mora tamo i da se srećemo samo po shopingu i kavama i naravno pune muke zbog velikih trbuha, neprospavanih noći i izraslih zubića

----------


## Sumskovoce

*loks* sve će bit OK, jer nema mu druge opcije. Primamo samo lijepe vijesti, zar ne?
*Cranky* blago tebi kad možeš, meni tek sad moždane vijuge briju 100 na sat...sve moram znati, svaki tuđi protokol proučiti i dobit neku logiku zašto ona ima tako, a ona druga onako, a kako bih ja mogla....i tako u nedogled. Neću imat mira dok ne iskujem ratni plan u glavi, kad to napravim, onda ću malo odmarati. 

I ja nam želim velike trbušine i bebače zdrave i fit, ali nije mi važno da li IVF bebe ili prirodne bebe... Već se vidim jednog dana, kad moja beba postane čangrizavi teenager kako mu govorim "Ja sam tebe tako željela i toliko sam te čekala, sve sam napravila da dođeš na ovaj svijet, nemoj sad potratit život na nerviranje i brige." Ajme.... srce puno ljubavi..... bebo čeka te mama!!!!!

----------


## deny:)

Bokic cure,evo da vam se i ja pridruzim :Smile: ..meni sutra punkcija,jedva cekam:D,pozz za sve :Smile:

----------


## sara38

Dobro došla *Deny*!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Bok *Deni* vibramo za pikanje sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ neka bude pobjedničko!
*Sara38* mislila sam da nas izbjegavaš.... kako si? Šta ima?

Da li se ikome Jim javila?

----------


## cranky

> *Cranky* blago tebi kad možeš,


Pa nije baš da mogu, ali moram jer ću inače puknut. Malo sam pregorila i moram se sad nekako malo otkačit.
A za tebe je razumljivo da upijaš ko spužva, tek si krenula  :Wink: 

*Deny* dobrodošla i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra

A di nam je *Dani???? Jaaaaviiii seeeee!!!!!!*  :Kiss:

----------


## giga

Ništa od transfera ovaj put i treća se prestala razvijati. Još nam se i spermiogram malo pogoršao iako to nije razlog jer su se sve tri oplodile i došle do trećeg dana i bile osmostanične, samo neznam zašto mi onda nisu napravili transfer.
Naručena u 7. mjesecu na sekundarni IVF odnosno idemo po zamrznute JS.

Vibram svima kojima treba.

----------


## barbyRI

*giga* a bas mi je zao :Sad:  samo snage za sljedeci. i za zamrznute..
*deny* dobrodosla i stretno na punkciji!
da stvarno zanju dr biti cudni i skrti na rijecima pogotovo nama koje smo tek na pocetku svega toga,ja kad sam isla isto na prvi IVF nista ti ne objasne samo napisu sta ces uzimat i to je to,znam da sma isto bila zbunjena i tlacila stalno cure na forumu kako,sta...ma bezveze,trebali bi malo vise objasnit ipak nam je to novo.

----------


## sara38

*Giga* užasno mi je žao. :Love:

----------


## loks

deny dobrodošla i sretno sutra na punkciji 
giga  :Love:

----------


## dani82

> A di nam je *Dani???? Jaaaaviiii seeeee!!!!!!*


Evo i mene, jutros vadila betu, ništa ni ovoga puta.

Pozz ekipi!!

----------


## sara38

*Dani82* :Love:

----------


## tigrical

*Dani82 i Giga* jako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mravak

*Dani82* žao mi je  :Love: 

*Giga* žao mi je    :Love:   ... ali  7mj. je jako brzo.... sada se malo odmori .... pa opet u akciju!!

*deny*  sretno!!!!! Kakva vam je dijagnoza?? na kojoj si stimulaciji bila???

*Sumskovoće, loks, tigrical, sara38, dani82, mare157, diabolica, BarbyRi, cranky,..... i sve ostale moje suborke*.... šaljem vam puno pusica i tople zagrljaje....  danas sam imala dobar dan!!  :Very Happy: 

PS. test je negativan ... a od M ni traga ni glasa... ali to mi nije pokvarilo dan  :Smile:

----------


## mravak

Baš mi je žao što je taj aparat na popravku u 6mj. jer onda nećemo znati kakav nam je nalaz spermiograma... a nije ga radio od 1mj. a na vitaminima (Bioastin, Selen,Cink) pa me baš zanimalo nalaz spermiograma... ali može se sačekat još jedan mj.  pa ga u 7mj. napraviti ... naravno ako mi IVF ne uspije...

----------


## loks

ja nemam pojma šta mi je. m trebam dobit 09.06. a već jučer neš malo i danas malo jače osjećam grčeve kao pred m. cicke naravno bole, al tako je uvik (čak po 15 dana prije već počnu)...ma nema pojma. dal netko zna šta bi to moglo bit? dal se to možda maternica ljušti, al šta već sada???
*mravak* možda ja ne pratim dobro il ti nikako taj testić da isprobaš???

----------


## mravak

*Test za trudoću sam jutros napravila ... negativan je !!*

*Loks* ne znam što se sa mnom događa a kamo li bi znala što se s tobom događa  :Laughing:   ... šalim se.... eto tebi ranije dolaze a meni kasne... možda nam je to sve od nerviranja... iščekivanja  postupka... mi možda to ne pokazujemo ali u sebi to osjećamo i tijelo nam pokazuje kako nam se duša osjeća... duša nam pati za bebicom  :Sad:

----------


## cranky

A u 3PM i današnji dan  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Dani  :Crying or Very sad: 
Giga  :Crying or Very sad: 

Meni je jutros primarni gin totalno pokvario dan, ali ne mogu tu pisat, ne znam ko čita. Nije ništa sa zdravljem, ali mi je rekao neke stvari i zbedirao me  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mravak

*cranky* *ne daj se !!!!!* :Love:

----------


## Kikica1

Giga....stvarno mi je zao, ne znam sto bi ti rekla. 
Dani...i tebi saljem jedan virtualni zagrljaj.

Sta rec, jesu li iduce godine izbori ?   :Wink:  Nadam se da moramo pregrmiti jos samo malo vise od pola godine i da ce se ovaj grozni zakon promijeniti jer inace...pinklec na rame i helou Dezelo...Smrc!

----------


## Kikica1

Cranky, moze na pp  :Grin:  ? Da ne budes samo ti u bedu.

----------


## lucija83

Cranky drži se draga  :Love: 
Giga i Dani žao mi je jako nedajte se cure moje  :Love: 
puse svima redom ....

----------


## mare157

Pozzzz svima. Ja došla k sebi, logiram se, a kad ono ovdje katastrofa!!

*dani* draga, žao mi je strašno. Nadala sam se s tobom svim srcem da će ovaj biti uspješan. 
*Giga* jeb.... mu miša!   :Love: 
*cranky* ne daj se! Šta još te nešto od naših dok. može iznenaditi??
*sumskovoce* sutra kavica?

Svim drugim curama, da ne nabrajam jer ću sigurno nekoga zaboraviti  :Heart:

----------


## Vojvođanka

*dani i giga*  :Love:  nemam riječi utjehe za danas  :Sad:

----------


## diabolica

Cure drage *dani* i *giga* stvarno mi je žao i koma od tolike nepravde ....držite mi se drage moje!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Giga*  :Crying or Very sad:  žao mi  je draga suborko...
*Dani* navijala sam od srca za tebe, ful sam se nadala generacijo...  :Crying or Very sad:  šaljem ti jedan veliki  :Love:  

*Cranky* znam kako ti je, meni se to prije par dana dogodilo sa jednom ustanovom kojoj sam pitala pomoć za te potvrde i bila sam  :Evil or Very Mad:  ko ris! Mrvica je falila da im ****** sve po spisku... ali sam nekako ostala  :Cool:  

*Mravak i loks* po meni ste obje napete ko praćke, hormoni divljaju pred postupak, a pokazuju to kroz M (makar meni se svaka nervoza očituje preko M) i to je sve normalno i prirodno. Loks ti opisuješ sve znakove PMS-a, što je dobro, kladim se da bi se jučer Mravak odmah trampala s tobom za raniju M.... A Mravak, ti se lijepo psihički spremi na to da je Murphy odavno rekao da ako nije dobro da dođe u nedjelju, doći će u nedjelju... Si bila zvala humanu? Znaš šta trebaš napravit prvi dan M? Ako ne, ima netko dežuran sutra da ti kaže....a nadam se da si pitala danas....
*Diabolica, Vojvođanka, Tigrical, Mare, Barby RI, Kikica* malo ste utihle u zadnjih par dana.... falile ste nam!!!!

----------


## mravak

*Diabolica, Vojvođanka, Tigrical, Mare, Barby RI, Kikica* drago mi je što ste nam se javili... kao što kaže sumskovoce falili ste nam!!!

*Sumskovoce* rekli su kada dobijem 1.dc se trebam javiti tel. ili osobno doći... za vikend su rekli da je uvijek netko dole...  Ovo si dobro rekla.. baš sam nepeta kao pračka  :Smile:  

Pozdrav svima... :Bye:

----------


## mravak

Pozdrav!!

Dobila M i pao je prvi ubod!! Decapepryl  !! :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## barbyRI

dani zao mi je,sad sam tek vidjela tvoj post :Crying or Very sad: 
sumskovoce ne javljam se bas cesto ali vas pratim svaki dan.nisam bas dobro zadnje dane,strasno umorna,szalno me krevet vuce,mucnine po cijele dane....ali mislim ja na vas uvijek :Love:

----------


## SUZY75

Bok cure moje da vam se napokon javim, sve vas ljepo i od srca pozdravljam stare i nove suborke jer ne bih voljela nekog izostavit, svim trudnicama cestitam od srca.
A sad o meni danas bila na punkciji dok sam bila dole nasli 5 j.s. biologica jos tražila, ma i to mi je dosta u ponedeljak zovem, uglavnom cekanje, inače bila sam na kratkom protokolu Gonali i Dekap.Eto to je od mene ukratko  :Zaljubljen:  svima velika pusa :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:

----------


## sali

*Dani82, Giga* žao mi je cure :Love: 
*Deny* dobro došla, nadam se da je punkcija jučer dobro prošla
*Mravak* bravo za prvi ubod :Very Happy: , ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ovaj postupak bude onaj pravi
*Suzy75* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu

Puse svima.... :Heart:

----------


## SUZY75

Deny je si mi živa kako je proslo, pusa

----------


## loks

sumskovoce napeta sam ko praćka...živa istina...evo i sama sam to danas potvrdila. jedva čekam da ispalim pa kud puklo da puklo.
*

Loks* ne znam što se sa mnom događa a kamo li bi znala što se s tobom događa.
*mravak* zbog ovog sam se nasmijala baš od srca. ma joj sa čime se mi opterećujemo, a šta da se radi...jedino se mi kužimo i zato je ovdje tako dobro...

bokić svima a sad na spavanac. želim vam sutra još jedan lipi dan!!!

----------


## mravak

Da* loks*, čime se mi opterećujemo... i super je što imamo ovoj forum i to podijeliti sa ženama koje te razumiju u potpunosti... 

*sumskovoće*... bacaš se u prirodnjake dok čekaš KBC Rijeka... za svaku pohvalu !!  :Love: 

Danas je pao drugi ubod decapeptyla... a ja mislila da ću danas dobiti Menopur... sestra Mira je rekla da sutra startam sa Menopurom.. Decapeptyl nisam ni osjetila, igla je tanka i sestra Mira mi ga je davala... ne znam da li je to stvar do njene ruke ili mene ali ništa strašno... bocka me u ruku... čitala sam po forumu da neke decapeptyl peče ali mene ništa... :Cool: 

Uglavnom... bilo je dogovor da ću dobivati GONAL ali su ostali bez njega pa mi je dodjeljen Menopur... 4.6. prva folikumetrija...

Sve vas pozdravljam i naravno o svemu ću vas obavještavati !! :Heart:

----------


## Vojvođanka

> Uglavnom... bilo je dogovor da ću dobivati GONAL ali su ostali bez njega pa mi je dodjeljen Menopur... 4.6. prva folikumetrija...


no crasno  :Nope:

----------


## diabolica

Drage moje...neletila sam poslati vam jedan virtulani zagrljaj i pružiti potporu svima i onima koje nisu uspjele i onima koje kreću u postupke a i curkama na čekanju! :Love:

----------


## Sumskovoce

> mravak prvotno napisa  
> 
> Uglavnom... bilo je dogovor da ću dobivati GONAL ali su ostali bez njega pa mi je dodjeljen Menopur... 4.6. prva folikumetrija...
> no crasno


Katastrofa!! Eto zašto je uspjeh tako jadan, umjesto da se daje najbolja terapija, u KBC Ri se daje šta se ima!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:  zato sam se ja nudila sama kupit svoj protokol. Uzalud što se ne plaća, kad to što se dobije nije najbolja opcija!!! Grrrrrr!!!!
Ne može biti isto Gonal i Menopur! Katastrofa!
Cure dobro vam jutro! Neka vam je ugodan ovaj ponedjeljak!

----------


## mravak

Drage moje jutros su pala dva uboda Menopura... Dala mi je sestra Samira... malo peckalo ali  ništa ne boli...
Čekaona je bila puna... baš tužno... dok nisam krenula u ove vode nisam ni znala da ima toliko puno ljudi problem steraliteta...

Suborke moje jedno pitanje... da li je folikul- jajna stanica ili u jednom folikulu može biti više jajnih stanica... ? Oprostite ako je pitanje glupo ..
I još jedno pitanje... folikumetrija... da li je to vanjski ultrazvuk ili iznutra?? da znam da li ta stavim tampon ili uložak...

Sumsko voće dobro jutro i tebi!!!!!!!!!! Neka nam ova kišurina ne pokvari dan!!!! 

Pozdrav svima!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## loks

pozdrav svima...grrr koje vrijeme...ubija me od samog jutra. 
*mravak* može u jednom folikulu biti više js, barem je meni tako bilo. folikulometrija se radi vaginalno

----------


## Snekica

> Suborke moje jedno pitanje... da li je folikul- jajna stanica ili u jednom folikulu može biti više jajnih stanica... ? Oprostite ako je pitanje glupo ..
> I još jedno pitanje... folikumetrija... da li je to vanjski ultrazvuk ili iznutra?? da znam da li ta stavim tampon ili uložak...
> 
> Sumsko voće dobro jutro i tebi!!!!!!!!!! Neka nam ova kišurina ne pokvari dan!!!! 
> 
> Pozdrav svima!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Znam da u folikulu može biti stanica, i ne mora biti (znaju biti prazni), a za obrnuto nisam čula.
Folikulometrija - unutarnji UZV, ne treba ti ništa (ja samo stavim mali uložak i niš drugo) - "običan" vaginalni UZV

Nijedno pitanje nije glupo, pogotovo u našim slučajevima!  :Heart: 

Pozz svima

----------


## Snekica

Loks, sad sam čula i obrnuto! 
Kiss

----------


## tigrical

> Loks, sad sam čula i obrnuto! 
> Kiss


Šta obrnuto, ne kužim?

----------


## loks

> Šta obrnuto, ne kužim?


obrnuto znači da u jednom folikulu mogu biti dvije js

----------


## tigrical

> obrnuto znači da u jednom folikulu mogu biti dvije js


Da, to si već gore navela, pa sam mislila da je nešto drugo.

----------


## sara38

*Mravak* nek ti ovaj postupak bude dobitni!
Mojoj staroj/novoj forumašici *Suzy75* želim uspješan transfer (kad god bio)!
*Deny* gdje si? To sam ja, suborka sa kavice od prošlog tjedna. Kakvo je stanje u labosu?
Svim drugima poz ma gdje bile a posebno trudnicama........  :Heart:

----------


## cranky

> *Deny* gdje si? To sam ja, suborka sa kavice od prošlog tjedna. Kakvo je stanje u labosu?


 :Shock:  opet je kavica prošla bez mene  :Shock: 
Zezam se  :Laughing: 

Kako si mi draga, sitno brojiš  :Wink: 

Puse i vibre ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima  :Heart:

----------


## Vojvođanka

*Suzy75* sretan transfer ~~~~~~~~
*Mravak* za postupak ~~~~~~~
nekakvo zatišje pred buru u Rijeci, u 09/2010 će biti živo  :Klap: 
pozzz cure  :Bye:

----------


## tigrical

> opet je kavica prošla bez mene 
> Zezam se 
> 
> Kako si mi draga, sitno brojiš 
> 
> Puse i vibre ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima


Kafomanko jedna! Sara38 i ja smo često na kavama, pa pridruži se...i tko god želi.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Kafomanke, dolazite li kad u Istru na kafe? Da se i ja pridružim? Vrlo rado bih se upoznavala  :Laughing:

----------


## sara38

> opet je kavica prošla bez mene 
> Zezam se 
> 
> Kako si mi draga, sitno brojiš 
> 
> Puse i vibre ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima


Super sam. Da, sitno brojim, trebala bi M doći danas ili sutra (ako dođe!). Samo ovih dana malo više kafenišem, umjesto da smanjim unos kofeina. A šta ćeš kad su terase pune.

----------


## mravak

Dobar dan!!!!!!!   Danas nam je prekrasan dan .... stvoren za pranje prozora  :Smile: 

.... eto ja i danas bila na pikanju.... 
....danas sam imala čast da me bocka sestra Marija.... malo me je peckalo ali brzo prođe....   :Yes: 


Ps. Meni M već prošla a tek mi je 4 dan.. inače mi traje do 6-7 dana.. da li mi je to  zbog terapije????

*Vojvođanka*... da malo nam je zatišje.. ali zato će u 9mj. biti gužva na forumu  :Very Happy: 



Pozdrav mojim suborkama i hvala vam na odgovorima...
........i vibre ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima     :Heart:

----------


## cranky

> Super sam. Da, sitno brojim, trebala bi M doći danas ili sutra (ako dođe!). Samo ovih dana malo više kafenišem, umjesto da smanjim unos kofeina. A šta ćeš kad su terase pune.


Nemoj me ljutit  :Evil or Very Mad:  ne treba i neće ti doć  :Wink: 

*Mravak*  :Shock:  kakvo pranje prozora. Meni niti jedan dan nije za to stvoren.

Ja vam imam 2 lijepe ciste (već me 5 dana rastura jajnik, pa sam jutros otišla do gina), samo da znate, i od danas sam na Duphostonima. Bem' ti klomifene.

----------


## mravak

> Ja vam imam 2 lijepe ciste (već me 5 dana rastura jajnik, pa sam jutros otišla do gina), samo da znate, i od danas sam na Duphostonima. Bem' ti klomifene.


 :Sad:   žao mi je....

----------


## barbyRI

j.....ti nase zdravstvo,bila jutros kod ginek cekala skoro 2h za uputnicu sta mi treba za vlastelica da bi mi na kraju rekla jako puno pacijentica je radimo jos 2h i necemo vam stici napisat,dodjite drugi dan....krasno :Razz:  a to mi na pocetku nije mogla reci.. :Razz: 
svima veliki pozdrav!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Barby* znam kako ti je, moja dr opce prakse ima takve ispade.....
*Mravak* operi prozore da, jer za dva tjedna ćeš bit umorna i pospana, znaš da su trudnice na početku trudnoće sve neke pospane...
*Cranky* suosjećam s tobom... meni se ponekad ciste pojave same od sebe, pa mi poremete cijeli ciklus.... A te ciste su jedan od razloga zašto nebih željela imati klomifenski protokol.....

Ja danas počela piti Vitex od Cydonie, stiglo poštom...i baš se osjeti to eterično ulje. Djelovanje je divno, sve nešto što bi meni trebalo.. tko zna hoće li djelovati....

----------


## mravak

Barby... samo bez nervoze.... misli na svog bebača!!!  :Smile: 

Sumskovoće... zato ih i perem  :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

> j.....ti nase zdravstvo,bila jutros kod ginek cekala skoro 2h za uputnicu sta mi treba za vlastelica da bi mi na kraju rekla jako puno pacijentica je radimo jos 2h i necemo vam stici napisat,dodjite drugi dan....krasno a to mi na pocetku nije mogla reci..
> svima veliki pozdrav!


Ma, ima li negdje da ti ideš, a da ne čekaš red od par sati???!!! Valjda i doma na wc-u  :Cekam:

----------


## orhidea

moze mali savijet bivse trudilice! prije IVF ja i MM smo uzimali multivitamine i ja sam pila svaki dan 1l soka od ananasa !!! kod mene je upalilo !!!! pusa cure i nedajte se budite samo uporne!!!

----------


## barbyRI

> Ma, ima li negdje da ti ideš, a da ne čekaš red od par sati???!!! Valjda i doma na wc-u


a i tu nekad cekam na red,da... :Laughing: 
nadam se da kad mi se za koji mj bude vidio trbuscic da cu cekat na red koji sat manje ipak.... :Smile:  jel vidim da rijetko gdje vrijedi ono trudnice maju prednost.... :Razz:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Ma Barby čim se počne vidjet trbušić odmah imaš izgovor za preskakanje redova! Svi se boje ječmenca  :Laughing:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*orhidea* sok od ananasa???  :Shock:  Nisam još čula, ali budući da je njumi...prijavljujem se za terapiju  :Smile: 

Za sve suborke i trudnice naše najdraže  :Coffee:  spremam kavicu/čaj za dobro jutro i još bolji dan!

----------


## diabolica

Ja sam jučer krenula na Tečaj za trudnice u KBC Ri i rekli su nam da su od jučer prešli na novi ustroj...sve su sada Zavodi a ne odjeli...eto, da znate da ste od jučer na Zavodu za Humanu reprodukciju....
Pusek svima!
*Sumskovoce* baš bi mi pasala jedna  :Coffee:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Zavod za humanu reprodukciju? Bah....gluposti i administrativne zavrzlame..... Besposlen pop i jariće krsti...

----------


## Sumskovoce

Članak iz večernjaka: http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/da-je...-clanak-148654

----------


## mare157

*cranky* baš sranje za ciste. Meni je isto malo frka da ih saad ne dobijem od 2 klom.stimulacije, ali neću zvati baksuz.
*mravak* vidim kod tebe ide punom parom! Tako treba, sredi cijeli stan jer narednih 9 mj nećeš moći!
*sara* pa kakva menga ženo??? nema toga više neko vrijeme! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prekrasnu betu 7.!
*diabolica* super za tečaj! Mora da pušete tamo sve u 16!

A ovo za ZAVOD, samo ću napisati da smo ja i mm došli 1.put na KBC Ri početkom 10/09 i dobili termin za IVF u 02/10(4mj.čekanja). Onda nam je na postupku u 2.mj rečeno da čemo biti upisani za 7.mjesec( 5 mj.čekanja), ali su nas ugurali u 5.mjesecu. Sad kad nam nije uspjelo u 5. su nas upisali za 12/10 (7 mj. čekanja)!
Tako da se može zvati kako god hoće, odjel, zavod, centar, središnjica, šta god, ako se čekanje produžuje i ako nemaju lijekova zaboli me kako se zove.
Mi istrijani imamo poslovicu za takve gluposti.
*Nije drek nego se brek posra!* 
Toliko.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim curama čekalicama koječega!

----------


## cranky

> *orhidea* sok od ananasa???  Nisam još čula, ali budući da je njumi...prijavljujem se za terapiju


Ananas je dobar za endometrij  :Wink:  (i sirova cikla isto)



> eto, da znate da ste od jučer na Zavodu za Humanu reprodukciju....


Ta hajde  :Laughing:  ovo mi zvuči isto kao ono "uprava vodovoda"  :Rolling Eyes: 
A kako ste mi VI  :Heart:

----------


## cranky

> Članak iz večernjaka: http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/da-je...-clanak-148654


Ste vid'le našu Pino?  :Heart:

----------


## cranky

> *cranky* baš sranje za ciste. Meni je isto malo frka da ih saad ne dobijem od 2 klom.stimulacije, ali neću zvati baksuz.


Sad sam napokon i ja "VI", ja i moje dvije ciste  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Cranky*  :Laughing:  ti i tvoje dvije ciste....buahahahahahahha
i da, uprava vodovoda je prava adresa na koju se možemo žalit ako nam nešto ne paše, jer ministarstvo i ministar ne mare za to..... ali slika na članku je ispala savršeno, ministar izgleda inteligentno i sposobno baš kao što i u stvarnosti je
(nadam se da za ovo neću zaradit opomenu)

----------


## dani82

> A ovo za ZAVOD, samo ću napisati da smo ja i mm došli 1.put na KBC Ri početkom 10/09 i dobili termin za IVF u 02/10(4mj.čekanja). Onda nam je na postupku u 2.mj rečeno da čemo biti upisani za 7.mjesec( 5 mj.čekanja), ali su nas ugurali u 5.mjesecu. Sad kad nam nije uspjelo u 5. su nas upisali za 12/10 (7 mj. čekanja)!
> Tako da se može zvati kako god hoće, odjel, zavod, centar, središnjica, šta god, ako se čekanje produžuje i ako nemaju lijekova zaboli me kako se zove.
> Mi istrijani imamo poslovicu za takve gluposti.
> *Nije drek nego se brek posra!* 
> Toliko.


Draga moja potpuno se slažem s tomom.... bilo zavod, klinika, odjel ili odvod sve je to jedan veliki drek.

Pozdrav svima, mislim na vas i čitam vas i sve, ali do 11 mjeseca nemam puno o čemu pisati.
*Sara* draga isčekujem tvoju beturinu!!
*Mare* a ti ne brini jer ti ovaj termin u 12 neće ni trebati!
*Cranky* nadam se da ćeš se ubrzo rješit tih cisturina  :Wink: 
*Mravak* sretno!

----------


## mare157

*dani* draga, baš mi je drago da si se i ti malo javila. I ja isto samo čirim na forum i svako toliko nešto napišem reda radi. Kako si mi?

----------


## loks

> Članak iz večernjaka: http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/da-je...-clanak-148654


 :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  bravo bravo bravo za ovako pametne, snalažljive i jake žene...

----------


## barbyRI

kako kaze tigrical ne mogu ja nego da cekam gdje god dodjem,tako je i danas bilo,od 1h do 13 i nesto sam opet cekala za uputnicu ali posto nisam imala nikakav papir na kojem pise da me vlastelic trazi pregled,naravno sestra se kao i uvijek drska i bezobrazna pocela derat na mene i rekla nek sjedenma van da nek sa Dr pricam i tako sam ja 3h cekala.sa dr se nisam vidjela od onda kad sam bila kod nje po uputnicu za bolnicu kad se mislilo da imam vanmaternicnu,i kad me vidjela iznenadila se mislila da sam ja operirana jos me pita ste dobro?kad sam joj rekla da je sve ok i da je dr krivo ocjenio nije mogla vjerovat,cudi se da mi treba za dolje uputnica i da me on zeli pregledat kad ja kao imam svoju (nju)ginek.dala mi je uputnicu da u petak nemam problema sa njima na humanoj.ali niej mogla izdrzat da ne vidi sta se desava kod mene u trbscicu...napravila mi utz,moja mrvica raste od 5mm je narasla na 14mm i cula se srcana akcija,ajme koje olaksanje.ovo cekanje me izludilo...8tj trudnica za 2tj moram na pretrage i da mi otvori trudnicku knjizicu...ne mogu jos vjerovat da sam napokon i to docekala.alme koji osjecaj kad vidis onu malu tockicu kako kuca srceko.odmah sam se rasplakala a dr kaze nemojte i ja cu,hvala bogu da ste i to docekali zasluzili ste nakon svega... pitala ju da li je 5mm za 5tj trudnoce mali plod jel mi je to prosli put rekao vlastelic da je jako jako mali a ona kaze ne pa velicina za taj tj je od 3-6mm.ne znam zasto me tako prestrasi uvijek.dala mi slikice utz i nalaz da mu pokazem i da bolje bi bilo da me on ne pregledava petak i cudi ju da mi nije rekao da koristim utrogestane.najgore je to kad te 2 dr vode pa jedan ovo jedan ono kaze.i sad kako njemu rec znate ja nebi da me pregledate jel je moja ginek rekla da je tako bolje.a on ima bas obicaj(bar meni) da me uvijek na utz stavi.
*sara38* za veliku betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*diabolica* na koji tecaj ides preko patronaze ili? jel znam da se na onaj jedan u bolnici ide tek kad si pred kraj trudnoce..
ostalim curama pozdrav!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dani82

> *dani* draga, baš mi je drago da si se i ti malo javila. I ja isto samo čirim na forum i svako toliko nešto napišem reda radi. Kako si mi?


ja sam skroz ok, idemo dalje, što mi drugo ostaje?! Jedino sam luda na ovu sporost, ne znam kad ću ostat trudna ako idem na 2 postupka na godinu i to još s ovim nonsensnim zakonom  :Rolling Eyes:  ... inače sve 5, čekam ljeto (ili barem proljeće) da počne kako spada.

----------


## barbyRI

kako kod mene ne moze ici bas sve ok,zaboravila sam reci da mi je konacno gotov i papa test bio nakon punih 3mj cekanja i nije bas ok skroz,neke ascus promjene su nadjene,moram to pratit u trudnoci kako ce se odvijat jel da to zna buknut... nikad da si skroz opusten,uvijek neka strepnja :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Snekica

BarbyRi, s tobom nikad na zelenu granu! Da ti taj trnovit put do bebe konačno neko sredi i pomiče svo to trnje da se možeš skroz opustiti i uživati u blaženom stanju! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~od  :Heart:

----------


## mravak

*BarbyRI* stvarno kod tebe je trnovit put do tvoje bebice... ali ne daj se.... neka te sve to ne ometa i  uživaj u trudnoći... mazi svoju bušu... :Heart: 

*Diabolica*... ja sam prošla tečaj još prije 6 god,  :Smile:  u bolnici ... bila sam pratnja prijateljici.... bilo mi je baš zanimljivo...sve dok nisam vidjela rađaonu  :Sad:  .. ali to je bilo davno... sada sam čula da su sve preuredili i da izgleda super!! 

*Sumskovoće*.... tebi šaljem jedan  :Love: 

*cranky* nasmijala si me to suza.... ti  i tvoje dvije ciste 

*mare157*... to i planiram generalka jer poslije neću moći 

*Sara38*   neka M ne dođe već velika beta!!

*loks i snekica* pozdrav !!

drage moja sada da vam opišem kako se osjećam... spava mi se i spava.. ne znam da li je zbog ovog čudnog vremena ili zbog stimulacije... cicie me bole za vrištat i za dva broja su mi veće!! Jajnici me bole... imam osjećaj kao da imam dvije teniske loptice i da se salno okreću u meni i  nemaju mjesta te će svaki čas izletiti iz mene, eksplodirati.... sva sam pekmezasta ... a jutros sam sestri Mariji jaukala kada mi je zabijala Menopur.. u banani sam... sutra ujutro opet u KBC na pikanje.... u petak 1 folikumetrija... :Klap:

----------


## Igolina1

pozdrav svim curama, nisam dugo pisala ali vas zato stalno čitam. malo sam si bila "sam svoj doktor", pa sam se poslala na kontrolu hormona štitnjače i uzv, i sto čuda našla, tsh povišen, kronični tireoiditis, štitnjača "malo otvrdnuta"...aliiiii koliko me šokiralo to sve, toliko me i razveselilo jer smo možda našli uzrok problema, što nijednog mpo doktora dosad nije zanimalo.

uglavnom u petak počinjem s terapijom za štitnjaču, a od ponedjeljka pohodim "zavod za humanu reprodukciju", počinjem s folikulometrijama jer idemo na kriotransfer.

----------


## barbyRI

igolina koliki ti je tsh? ako je visok to moze biti prepreka zacecu itekakva...ali to se sve regulira sa lijekovima,ne brini...mnogi imaju problema sa tom zlijezdicom i moze napravit velike probleme a da ni ne znaju da boluju od nje.ja vodim borbu vec 16 god sa mojom frendicom stitnjacom....

----------


## Igolina1

ola barby, tsh mi je 8,5, nije puno povišen ali čitam da je za trudnoću idealno da bude oko 2 pa ako je to bio problem i uspijemo ga smanjiti...super. rekla mi je endokrinologica da ima žena koje prirodno zatrudne i iznesu trudnoću s povišenim tsh, ali pošto ja imam problem sa začećem odmah mi je dala terapiju.

----------


## barbyRI

> ola barby, tsh mi je 8,5, nije puno povišen ali čitam da je za trudnoću idealno da bude oko 2 pa ako je to bio problem i uspijemo ga smanjiti...super. rekla mi je endokrinologica da ima žena koje prirodno zatrudne i iznesu trudnoću s povišenim tsh, ali pošto ja imam problem sa začećem odmah mi je dala terapiju.


 da malo je poviseno,najbolje je oko 2,do 3 najvise za trudnocu.ma to ce ti se snizit cim budes pocela uzimat lijekove,samo redovito i po mogucnosti u isto vrijeme.koje ti je prepisala?

----------


## mravak

Drage moje da vas pozdravim.... jutros bila opet na pikanju... jajnici i cice me bole za poluditi!! A i menopur mi je užasno pekao i bolilo me  :Sad:  .

 Sutra folikulometrija....

 Da li se smjemo seksati??  :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

> Drage moje da vas pozdravim.... jutros bila opet na pikanju... jajnici i cice me bole za poluditi!! A i menopur mi je užasno pekao i bolilo me  .
> 
> Sutra folikulometrija....
> 
> Da li se smjemo seksati??


Smijete!

----------


## skandy

smije se keksati,naravno

to samo ja mogu sebi posložit neke gluposti po glavi, kao npr da ću si poremetiti folikule ako se keksam ...hahaha

Ovaj puta sam u dugom protokolu i neće mi past na pamet takva glupost  :Smile: ))-

----------


## diabolica

Moj slučaj je najbolji dokaz da zbog povišenog TSH i hipotireoze se ne može zatrudnjeti, odnosno ja sam ne znajući da imam problem sa štitnjačom ostala trudna i vrlo brzo imala spontani pobačaj koji mi je donio hrpu problema poslije jer sam morala na ostranjenje jajovoda da bih mogla ući uopće u postupak MPO. Sama sam se isto poslala na jedan sistematski pregled gdje mi odmah uočen povišen TSH a da prije toga moj MPO liječnik niti ginekologoca koja je znala da muku mučim sa zatrudnjivanjem nisu spomenuli niti preporučili tu pretragu. Tu sam malo bila bijesna jer su imali takav propust i jedan i drugi. 
Moja preporuka: kako kaže Barby, obavezno čekaj da ti TSH sada sa terapijom padne na 1-2 jer to je optimalna granica za začeće....
Evo meni u trudnoći raste TSH...vadim krv svaki mjesec, ovaj mjesec mi se popeo iznad granice (do 5) na 6,7 i odmah sam dobila povećanu dozu terapije....jako je važno da se kontroliraš svako malo....

----------


## diabolica

*BarbyRI* ja idem na onaj tečaj u KBC jer sam se uspjela ugurati "nasilno" :Laughing:  :Laughing: rekla sam da sam već trudna 24 tjedna....nitko te ne kontrolira poslije jer se broj sudionika naglo smanji kad vide rodilište jer to im je jedino važno.... 
Tečaj je odličan, cure kad budete čekale svoje zamotuljke svakako je za preporučiti....imamo predavanja 2xtjedno koja su jako interesantna (čak predaje moj MPO dr.)...i poslije imamo vježbe disanja i učimo kako izdržavati fizički napor tijekom trudnoće i dobivanja na kilaži a i stjecanje kondicije za mišiće koji su važni za porod, imamo dosta prezentacija raznih kozmetičkih firmi i opreme za bebače i dobije se puno lijepih i korisnihpoklončića....inače, obilazi se porođajni trakt i točno možeš vidjeti što te očekuje, obilaze se i male beboline (jedna je bila stara 2h od poroda i ja se pod utjecajem hormona sva raspekmezila a ujedno i uplašila kako je malena) ...ma divno iskustvo....


sve vas to čeka drage moje..... i to vrlo uskoro....

~~~~~~~~da što prije budete sve u ovoj mojoj fazi......i da kao ja danas idete kupiti banana jastuk  :Joggler: (spavanje preraslo u mučenje i noćno bauljanje po stanu i žderanje Nutelle)....

Svima šaljem veeeliki :Love:  i mislite na mene u ponedjeljak kada moram zvati za rezultate amniocenteze jer do tada  :Cekam:  i umirem od straha!

----------


## Snekica

Diabolica, svi mislimo na tebe, ali mislim da te zaista nema čega biti strah!  :Zaljubljen:  Samo uživaj i opusti se, think pink!

----------


## Igolina1

> ma to ce ti se snizit cim budes pocela uzimat lijekove,samo redovito i po mogucnosti u isto vrijeme.koje ti je prepisala?


eutyrox 25 mg, i kontrola za mjesec dana. 
poslije kriotransfera za koji sam sigurna da neće uspjeti, jer moje js ni "friške" nisu najbolje kvalitete, a to je opet možda zbog štitnjače (jadna mi je sad kriva za sve!), ćemo si uzeti malu pauzu, par mjeseci da mi se tsh dovede u red pa idemo dalje.

*diabolica* i ja sam bila bijesna na mpo STRUČNJAKE koji ne rade temeljito svoj posao, ali nije ni čudo jer ti LIJEČNICI uopće ne liječe nikoga od nas, samo nam pomažu da unatoč problemima koji nas muče dobijemo bebača, a naša će dijagnoza i poslije svakog od mnogih postupaka koje prolazimo biti ista, kada bi nas izliječili na kome bi eksperimentirali i na kome bi temeljili svoje statistike u svrhu veličanja našeg naprednog mpo zakona.

----------


## tigrical

> smije se keksati,naravno
> 
> to samo ja mogu sebi posložit neke gluposti po glavi, kao npr da ću si poremetiti folikule ako se keksam ...hahaha
> 
> Ovaj puta sam u dugom protokolu i neće mi past na pamet takva glupost ))-


Nisi sama u takvim razmišljanjima, čula sam to od puno cura. MM misli da će mi puknut folikuli  :Shock:

----------


## dani82

> Nisi sama u takvim razmišljanjima, čula sam to od puno cura. MM misli da će mi puknut folikuli


Meni je prošli put docentica zabranila sex preko vikenda da mi ne puknu folikuli i da ne dižem ništa teško jer i da od toga mogu puknut.

----------


## mravak

Drage moje, muz mi je tužan .... rekla sam mu ništa od keksa a napalile ga moje cike  :Smile:

----------


## diabolica

> Drage moje, muz mi je tužan .... rekla sam mu ništa od keksa a napalile ga moje cike


Tvoj muž je tužan??!! Moj ne zna za "bliske susrete" još od embrio transfera koji je bio 11.02. :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: ....a neće još ni skoro jer me je strah...ah, valjda od svega kroz šta smo prošli na MPO putu ovo apstiniranje je mačji kašalj!
Kupila banana jastuk...predobra stvarčica i za buduće trudnice! Večeras ako se osuši navlaka koju sam oprala slijedi veliko otvaranje  :Razz:  nadam se da ću konačno prespavati noć!

----------


## SUZY75

Evo me cure, jucer bio transfer jedna morula, nisam vam se javljala jer sam živjela u strahu do jučer prvi put su mi isli na 5 dan transfera u startu ih je bilo 3 ,jucer ostala jedna ali vrijedna, a sad opet ono najgore čekanje.
Svima velika pusa

----------


## mare157

*diabolica* no sikiriki, sikiriki no,no!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobre vijesti danas!
*suzi75*  :Klap:  za morulicu! Kada je beta?
*igolina* super da ste možda našli uzrok vaših problema. I to što si napisala, živa je istina. Baš njih briga za uzroke naših problema. Meni je tako doc., kad sam je pitala šta nebi trebali mm izvaditi hormone da vidimo da nije tu neki problem, samo hladno rekla da ne razmišljam o tome i da je lijek za neplodnost mpo. Na što sam ja poludila i dok me muž lupao nogom ispod stola pokušala joj "objasniti" da bi oni trebali liječiti uzrok, a ne posljedice. Sva crvena mi je odgovorila da je neplodnost bolest koja nije smrtonosna, već da nam onemogučava da imamo djecu i da nam mpo riješava sve probleme te da bi se manje trebala sekirati. Ma naravno.
I tako mm nikad nije napravio nalaze hormona, a čitam tu da ih ima koji su i terapiju dobili te se nadaju da će to popraviti stanje.  :Sad: 
*mravak* možda da se strpite sa keksićem. Može mužić i drukčije biti sretan i zadovoljan
*barby* s tobom uvijek zavrzlame, jadna ti. Ali probaj se opustiti i uživati u svojem stanju. Toliko si ga dugo čekala i željela. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mrvu od 5mm.

Svim curama  :Heart:

----------


## diabolica

Jutro drage moje...evo svima jedna fina  :Coffee:  za ugodan početak dana...
Ja sam super prespavala noć...jastuk je zakon!

*suzi75* bravo za morulu~~~~~~za nju da lijepo primi i da ishod bude savršen!
Svima  :Heart:

----------


## deny:)

jucer i meni bio transfer.bilo 7 js,4 zrele,3 oplodjene,i jedna opstala do transfera.vracena u stadiju morule.(Th mi je bio klomifen i gonalf),Dg-čudo da ne nabrajam hehe..veliki pozz od mene i moje mrvice za sve :Smile: )suzy75 drzi mi se :Smile: ))

----------


## Sumskovoce

Diabolica hvala na kavici, baš mi je pasala. Drago mi je da si našla sistem mirnog spavanja, makar iskreno nemam ideju šta je to banana jastuk....
Mravak - hura za cicke.... nisam znala da tako djeluje protokol....i nemoj se odricat keksa....daj si oduška...poslije ćeš apstinirati...
Meni započeli plodni dani...MM ima opet teški fizički rad na dnevnom redu....hehehe, usprkos zakazanom postupku, nalazu koji je "nedovoljno dobar" i svemu ostalom, ja si nedam dokazat. Ništa nije nemoguće,
dapače, SVE JE MOGUĆE.... vibram samoj sebi da uspije i da vam oslobodim jedno mjesto u 9. mjesecu..... hehehehe....klasa optimist  :Wink:

----------


## tigrical

*suzi75* bravo!

*sara38* jooj kako miriše na dobro....

Cure  :Heart:

----------


## Igolina1

*mare* moja mi smo isto hrpu tih nalaza napravili radi sebe, jer kad se malo uputiš u mpo vode neke stvari ti postanu jasne i logične, pa ti je logično da hormoni štitnjače utječu na rad svih žlijezda u tijelu, pa kreneš od tuda i sam budeš svoj doktor pa se šalješ svuda na svakakve pretrage, ok ne treba pretjerivati ali u smislu nekog sistematskog mislim da nije loše provjeriti neke stvari. I ako imaš razumnu dr opće prakse koja kuži "spiku" oko mpo i sama se čudi da zašto već to sve nisi napravila onda ti je sve to puno lakše.

----------


## loks

ciaos svima...ja nekako u zadnje vrijeme ostajem bez riječi, misli...nemam niš novoga! pa zato šaljem samo pusu, da ne bi mislili da sam vas zaboravila

----------


## sara38

*Suzy75* oko moje! :Heart:

----------


## mravak

Drage moje ja jutros doživila *ŠOK !!*

Za one koji nisu upućeni , prvi IVF,kratki protokol,već se danima žalim kako me cice bole,inekcije mi prvih dana nisu prestavljele problem a sada svako jutro jaučem dok me sestre pikaju, jučer me desni jajnik bolio, nelagodna, živčana bol... malo popusti pa opet kerene...
I tako ja jutros dočekala prvi ultrazvuk,7dc mi je... prva folikumetrija u životu... kad mi je dr. ugurao ono čudo u mene ja malo poskočila na onom stolu... kaže doktor :Shock: oooooo pa vi ste super reagirali na stimulaciju... kako mi vi podnosite bol??? ja problijedila, ne mogu dočekat da izvuče onu stvar iz mene... a kamo da mu odgovorim da sam jedva preživjela HSG ....pa će on opet..... ooooo vama će trebat anestezija!!!! Ja u šoku... šta? molim?? pa zašto??
 kada sam izašla i sjela u auto, počela voziti i oplakala turu ... ne znam ni sama zašto sam plakala, bojim se anestezije, nisam nikada bila na njoj, a s druge strane ne podnosim bol,  a vjerojatno mi je to sve zbog hormona, sada sam se već smirila ..... i sada mi je jesno zašto se ovako osjećam jadno i napuhano, očito mi je previše ovih hormona....
poslije sam TRČALA kod svoje dok. opće prakse po uputnicu za anesteziologa i vadila krv.... što vi mislite koliko će biti jajnih stanica kada mi je preporučio anesteziju?? 
Pokazao mi je jajnike na ultrazvuku, jedan je duplo veći od drugog... i baš me boli kada onu stvar okrene prema njemu...
Što se tiče keksa, rekla sam dr. da nismo imali odnose 2tj. ... odgovorio mi je da večeras OBAVEZNO... i ponovio ... ali samo veceras  :Smile: 

Ne znam zašto ali me je jako strah  :Sad: 

Suzy sretno...
ostalima pozdrav... idem spavat, nisam za ništa, u banani sam...

----------


## skandy

rijetkost je da  doktor sam preporuči anesteziju.

očito je da si super  reagirala na terapiju .

anestezije se ne moraš bojati.od sve boli koju ćeš osjetiti biti će mali ubod igle kao kada vadiš krv.

budi sretna što  ćeš biti lišena punkcijske boli  :Wink:

----------


## mravak

Toga me je i strah.. što je on to dole vidio da je to preporučio?? Ja se u to ništa ne kužim!!

Ps. ne mogu normalno sjediti na stolici ili ležat na trbuhu jer me jajnik boli  :Sad:  Ne znam da li je to normalno?? I užasno sam slaba kao da ću se razbolit. Ni hrana me ne privlači, a inače volim papati... još mi samo fali da se razbolim....

Što se podrazumijeva pod hiperstimulacijom??  Da li je to slučaj kod mene?? Koje su posljedice?? 
 Suborke moje da li ste se i vi ovako osjećali pod terapijom???

*Šumskovoće* SVE JE MOGUĆE...!!! Navali !!!  :Smile:  jeste uništili beštiju??

*Diabolica* želim ti slatke snove uz novi jastuk  :Smile:

----------


## skandy

ipak si čula za hiperstimulaciju a rekla sam ti da ne istražuuujeeeš   :Mad:   :Wink: 

moram ti reći da sam i ja na to pomislila ali namjerno nisam spominjala da te ne uspaničim.

moguće je da se radi i o njoj s obzirom da si tek počela sa terapijom  a već  si  puna folikula.

u zadnjem postupku i ja sam osjećala bolove u jajniku i jedva sam sjedila .
doktor nije previše obraćao pažnju na  to.na kraju sam prošla ipak bez anesetezije ali sa lijepim brojem js.



moj savjet ti je da piješ puno tekućine.

----------


## mravak

Skandy hvala na savjetu... 
Moram priznat da mi se cijeli dan pije voda, jutros sam u kafiću tražila 3 čaše vode i baš mi je bilo čudno jer uopće ne pijem vodu uz kavu...
I usne su mi stalno suhe... mažem ih melemom.. tem. sam sada mjerila ,nemam je... idem si skuhati litru čaja i pijuckati....

----------


## vita22

Drage moje da vam se javim malo nisam vas zaboravila čitam vas ....ali nisam u toku pa do 9 mjeseca leteća..posebno se javljam da zaželim svu sreću našoj *SARI38* :Heart:  da ti se napokon ostvari najbolja beta do sad...mislim ovih dana na tebe .........i svima veliki kissss od mene....*Dani,Tigrica L,Vojvođanka,Crancky,trudnice naše Barby i Diabolica,Innu,Kikica,Okidoki,Šumskovoće,Mare157,Gizmos,M  ravak*....ssve koje sam zaboravila....... :Love:

----------


## barbyRI

> Tvoj muž je tužan??!! Moj ne zna za "bliske susrete" još od embrio transfera koji je bio 11.02.....a neće još ni skoro jer me je strah...ah, valjda od svega kroz šta smo prošli na MPO putu ovo apstiniranje je mačji kašalj!
> Kupila banana jastuk...predobra stvarčica i za buduće trudnice! Večeras ako se osuši navlaka koju sam oprala slijedi veliko otvaranje  nadam se da ću konačno prespavati noć!


*diabolica* ne mozes spavat znaci?od pocetka ili?a ja spavam ko top,po 10,11 sati u komadu po noci onda me popodne fjaka opet lovi pa nekad odkunjam,umorna sva,mamurna.a citam da u pocetku trudnoce znaju trudnice patit od nesanice,a ja obrnuto.uh samo da me kasnije to ne ulovi jel stvarno mislim da nema goreg nego kad ne spavas po noci.to me ceka sljedecih godinu dana kad moja srecica dodje na svijet.
znaci zanimljiv je tecaj,super,i ja cu svakako ici mislim da je korisno,pogotovo zbog vjezba disanja,mnoge kazu da su pozlile sta nisu isle i da bi im koristilo bilo na porodu.
*mravak* mislim da mozes imat odnose sve do transfera.zato uzivajte
diabolica i moj je vec lud od onda kad smo "napravili" mrvicu,a to je bilo oko 10.4 nismo se keksali,a milsim da necemo jos sljedecih godinu barem,kad sam mom muzu rekla blijedo me gledao,jednostavno me strah i za sad nemam neku jaku zelju...
*Igolina* samo redovito sa terapijom i sve ce biti ok,ako ne bude padao tsh povisit ce ti jos dozu i mora past.ne sekiraj se...a sve nam to zada napetost,sokovi zbog MPO i stresan zivot i onda se cudimo od kud nas napala i stitnjaca....
*mare* moj a mrvica je narasla i prekjucer je na utz imala 14mm..uh kako smo vejiki vec :Smile: 


evo da vam jos samo kazem izvjestaj od jutros sa humane..opet cekala naravno sat i pol samo da pokazem slikice utz,imao par punkcija za redom pa se oduzilo.vlastelic je toliko bio zacudjen da ga jos takvog u ovih 3 god nisam vidjela.....zagrlio me,izljubio i kaze ne mogu vjerovat da je sve ok i da srceko kuca,zasluzili ste nakon svega.cestitao mi i kaze kad sam izlazila toliko mi je drago zbog vas,kunem vam se kao da ste mi vlastita,rođena kcer.bas me raznjezio,odmah sam se rasplakala.a ja njemu hvala vam nadam se da se vise ne vidimo na ovom odjelu,jedino negdje gore na katovima da me porodite jos i onda mozete u mirovinu,kaze on e moze i tako se poceo smijat. rekla sam sad jedan dan moram odnjet im nesto svima tamo nek se pocaste u ime moje mrvice...
laku noc svima idem u krpe,danas sam cijeli dan u pokretu,malo sam pretjerala

----------


## Sumskovoce

Barby - kako slatko..... drago mi je da si se pomirila sa dr. V. Nadam se da mu ne zamjeraš više što te onako prepao...
Mravak - za beštiju ne znam da li smo uspjeli ubiti ili ne. S-gram je za mjesec dana, početkom 7. mjeseca. Kad se mašinka vrati s popravka  :Wink: 
Žao mi je kad čujem da ti je tako teško od protokola, pij vode do mile volje, nadam se da si se keksala sinoć  :Wink:  jer će ti muž pop.... čekajući. A budući će će ovo bit BINGO postupak, nema mu nade još neko vrijeme....
Po meni anestezija ti je super prilika da ne osjetiš bol, mislim da čim te dr. vidio kako se previjaš od boli i blijediš samo zbog uzv odlučio za tvoje i njegovo dobro da si malo odspavaš dok od radi punkciju. Nemaš straha za to, ja bila na kiretaži prije masu godina, na totalnoj anesteziji i bilo je superiška (koji kometar) jer nisam doživjela ništa, nije bolilo, samo sam spavala. Kažem ti, nemaš se čega bojati.
Vita - BOK draga, pa i ti u 9. mjesecu! Hura! Pa to će bit dream team na KBC-u ove jeseni!
Igolina i Mare - carice naše, da niste same istraživale, pitaj boga koliko bi vas zavlačili. Imate super intuciju i dok ju budete slušale, sve će bit OK. Po vašem primjeru i ja ću pitat da mi izvade TSH, čisto da budem mirna oko toga.
Sara38 - javi nam, javi, kako si!!! Kad je beta? Si piškala na testić?

----------


## mravak

Curke pozdrav!!

BarbyRi drago mi je što si se pomirila s doktorom VL. jer mi je on super... 

sumskovoce super što vam je spermiogram u 7mj., kada vidite još bolji nalaz dobit ćete još više motivacije za *vježbanje* te ćete termin u 9mj. prepustit nekome drugome  :Smile: 

Diabolice nemoj samo previše grliti jastuk a muža zapostaviti  :Love: 

Sara38 javiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Što se mene tiče, ja danas kao nova   :Very Happy:  , još jučer mi je smanjena doza menopura,tj. danas i jučer sam dobila 1decapeptyl + 1menopur... 
Jajnik me više ne buba kao jučer, osjetim ga ali nije strašno....čak me i jutros nije tako jako boljelo kada me sestra pikala.... uglavno sve super, a s anestezijom sam se pomirila...  ne znam ni sama zašto sam jučer tako  reagirala, mislim da mi je to sve zbog hormona...
Što se tiče keksa nisam mogla, jako me je dolje boljelo pa sam zamolila MM da to sam obavi...

Sutra ujutro 2.folikumetrija, javim vam se sutra popodne...

 Skandy  :Heart:

----------


## skandy

koja promjena kod tebe od jučer do danas.suuuper.

ipak nastavi sa većim količinama tekućine 

jučer sam ti slala  pp ali je sandučić bio pun.sada više nije važno .

čekamo te sutra sa novim izvješćem   :Smile:

----------


## Igolina1

> pa sam zamolila MM da to sam obavi...
> 
> :


carice !!   :Laughing:

----------


## barbyRI

> Curke pozdrav!!
> 
> BarbyRi drago mi je što si se pomirila s doktorom VL. jer mi je on super... 
> 
> sumskovoce super što vam je spermiogram u 7mj., kada vidite još bolji nalaz dobit ćete još više motivacije za *vježbanje* te ćete termin u 9mj. prepustit nekome drugome 
> 
> Diabolice nemoj samo previše grliti jastuk a muža zapostaviti 
> 
> Sara38 javiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


nisam se ja s njim ni posvadjala niti mu zamjerila ali ruku na srce mislim da ni jednoj od nas nebi bilo bas drago kad bi vam dr rekao podhitno na operaciju,ostanite odmah u bolnici imate vanmaternicnu,i to nakon svega sta smo prosle i sad ovako ostale prirodno trudne.a ne za koji dan provjerit dal je to tocno tako ili je plod mozda bio tako mali da se nije vidio...samo ta brzopletost me naljutila,odnosno mogu vise reci rastuzila...ali dobro sve je to hvala Bogu iza mene i sad uzivam u maloj mrvici u mojoj busici :Smile:

----------


## mravak

*barbyRi* dobro si rekala.... sve je to iza tebe najvažnije je da imaš mrvicu ispod svoga  :Heart: ....
*Skandy* očistila sam poruke  :Smile: 
*Igolina1* što da ti kažem... mora me sada slušati  :Smile:  Sada ja VLADAM !!  :Yes: 
*sumskovoće* da li vježbate???????? nemoj mi zabušavat !!!

Izvještaj: 
Na pitanje koliko imam jajnih stanica rekao mi je dosta... anestezija ostaje i dalje...
Dr.Vl. je rekao da mi brzo mora napraviti punkciju jer mu se to  sve kod mene brzo odvija pa da bi mu mogli folikuli pobjeći, imala sam osjećaj kao i da nije zadovoljan sa mojim napretkom 
... večeras u 22h idem po boc boc (štopericu)... 
... nakon ultrazvuka jutros sam dobila 2 boc boc nešto na B...... 
.... u utorak punkcija...

I danas sam pila punuunooo vode....ali se super osjećam... jajnici me bubaju i zatežu, kada sjedam osjetim ih i kada se istežem... i naprežem... ne mogu dizat ništa teško....ali nije strašno, više je to negodni osjećaj nego da boli... 
Eto toliko od mene... 
Pozdrav svima !!

----------


## mare157

*mravak* bez obzira na bol i na štop., moj ti je savjet da i dalje puno piješ, to ti nemože škoditi, a može ti pomoći. Za anesteziju budi sretna, bar te neće boliti kod punkcije, taj će ti dio biti manje stresan nego večini od nas.
*sumskovoce* samo vi radite. Meni su ti isto sad plodni dani, kućna radinost 100na sat!  :Laughing:  
*igolina* ako ti nije problem, daj mi malo na pp napiši koje je pretrage tm radio, molim te. Poslala bi i ja mog... Poluditi će s mojim doktorskim pothvatima!! :Laughing:  Rekao je da bi bilo najbolje da mu ja vodim karton!!
*vita 22* jedan pozzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz da ti prozuji kao i ti!
*loks* vi ste u 7.mj ili se varam?
*sara* za BETURINU danas!
Poz svima!

----------


## sali

*Diabolica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobre vijesti 
*Suzy75* bravo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se lijepo primi i da sve bude savršeno
*Mravak* sretno na punkciji u utorak
*Sara38*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu
Pozdrav svima  :Heart: ...

----------


## mravak

*Sumskovoce* dobro jutro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Coffee: 

*Diabolica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobre vijesti !

*Suzy75* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se lijepo primi i da sve bude savršeno!

*Skandy* i za tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 

*Sali*  za tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

* Sara38*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!!!!!!!!!!!!  Javi nam se!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Mare157*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  za tebe ona pjesma 100 na sat  :Smile: 

*BarbyRI* uživaš li ???

Pozdrav svima ... :Heart:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Mravak draga dobro jutro i tebi! Hvala na kavici! Baš i uživo srćem  :Wink: 

Vidim da si se oraspoložila od kad su bolovi popustili, što je super! Si dobila štopericu jučer? Ako jesi - kad je punkcija?
Zaista rješavaš po hitnom postupku, što je dobro - proletit će vrijeme, a već ćeš imat veliki, debeli, masni plus na testiću! Drago mi je da nas izvještavaš, nas dvije imamo jako sličnu situaciju i godinu proizvodnje, pa mi je zgodno za usporedbu  :Smile:  
Kod nas opaka kućna radinost, još danas i sutra i odu plodni dani....mislim da sam digla frku oko plodnih dana malo prerano ovaj put, pa mi sve to traje već više od 10 dana....a 10 dana intenzivne aktivnosti zasiti .....  :Laughing:  
ja ne mogu kao ti reć mužu da sam obavi....hehehehe...ja ga maximalno iskorištavam  :Wink: 
Danas čekamo Saru i njezinu beturinu....
Sara javi se!!!!!

----------


## mravak

Da, sumskovoce,  sinoć  u 22h sam primila štopericu... išla sam na odjel za hitnoće,to ti je isti kat gdje je i naš odjel(sada zavod ?) samo desno odmah prva vrata, piše ambulanta...
...uglavnom sestra mi je uzela nalaz koji sam jutros dobila od dr. Vlastelića gdje piše što i kada i koliko moram primiti, a i inekciju sam dobila jutros od sestre tako da sam to donjela sa sobom, 
*Cure koje idete primit štopericu ne zaboravite zadnji nalaz od dr.*

Kada sam ušla u ambulantu , koja je ogromna u odnosu na vlastelićevu kao vjerni psić ja za sestrom pratim je u stopu a ona će meni gdje ideš za mnom, lezi na krevet skidaj gaće   :Shock: 
a ja njoj, ups... nisam znala prvi mi je put    :Laughing: .... ja mislila da ću dobiti u ruku kao i sve do sada  :Laughing: 

Sara mislim na tebe.... :Heart: 

PS. cice su mi se od štoperice ispuhale  :Smile:  i više me ne bole...

----------


## loks

hellouuu moje drage suborke! saljem pusu, u poslu sam ful pa ne stignem švrljat. 
*mare157* mi smo u 6 mj. uglavnom od sutra sam klomifenka. prijavljivat ću i izvještavat o svemu redovno i očekujem punu  :Love: . jedva čekam da sve počne...
Vlastelića nema ovaj tjedan na humanoj. totalno sam zbunjena. od 3-7 dana pijem klomifene, a od 7 dana menopure i taj 7.dan uzv. kako to pada u subotu sestra mi govori da ćemo doći u petak. a ja u čudu a zaštooo??? pa sedmi dan je subota, a ne petak, nije to isto. poprilično sam ju zbunila pa me molila da ju nazovem oko podne da pita doktora. tako da sad ću vidit kad ćemo na kraju na taj uzv. 
*sumskovoce* nema odmora dok traje obnova... mislim na potomstvo naravno
svima ogromna pusaaaa...javim se!!!

----------


## innu

drage moje...... stalno vas čitam iako nisam imala niš pametno za napisat do danas! od danas sam klomifenka(*cranky*,  :Laughing: iskomentiraj slobodno....), a za dalje bumo vidli! (gonal ili menopur)
*diabolica, cranky, tigrical,* *vojvođanka, sara38, dani82, vita22, looks, mravak, sumskovoće, mare157, skandy, sali, igolina, suzy, okidoki, gizmos.....*i sve vi koje sam zaboravila, šaljem pozdrave!
*sara38,* nestrpljivo čekamo.....
trudnicama poseban pozdrav!!!

----------


## diabolica

*innu* znači krenulo je? Ajde neka bude sretno i dobitno!
*mravak* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za što više js i da sve prođe po tvojoj želji!
*sara* ??? čekaaamooooooo, javi se
Svima ostalima šaljem :Love: 

Ja sam danas zvala Medicinski fakultet jer je prošlo 2 tjedna od amniocenteze ali nalazi još nisu gotovi....moram se opet javiti sutra popodne ili u srijedu.....a do tada opet nema normalnog spavanja, stalno me pere neka nervoza, napetost, svako malo pomislim na svakave stvari, bolje da ih niti ne spominjem......nije to lako....žalosno, ali sada bih trebala lijepo uživati a nikako da se opustim jer non stop nešto se događa i stalno neke nove strepnje su na vidiku....vjerujem da sada kada ovo prođe dolazi neka nova situacija npr. svakakvi strahovi od prijevremenog porođaja i sl......ma luda sam od svega....inače nisam takav paničar ali kroz sve šta sam prošla do ove beboline već sam navikla da nema RELAX samo BRIJAAAAA!!!!

----------


## tigrical

*Sara38*

----------


## mare41

sara~~~~~~~~

----------


## dani82

*Sara*~~~~~~ :Kiss:

----------


## barbyRI

sara drzim fige za tvoju veliku betu!!!!!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## loks

[QUOTE=innu;1640222]drage moje...... stalno vas čitam iako nisam imala niš pametno za napisat do danas! od danas sam klomifenka(*cranky*,  :Laughing: iskomentiraj slobodno....), a za dalje bumo vidli! (gonal ili menopur)

ja sam od sutra klomifenka. kad si na prvom uzv?

----------


## mravak

Innu i loks  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  naše klomifenke  :Heart: 

Diabolica  :Heart: 

Sara  ...   javi se!!!!!!!!!!!

Znači Vlasteića nema ovaj tjedan??? sve ove dane je bio od moga 1dc a sutra mi je 11 dc i već punkcija..... znači da će mi netko drugi raditi punkciju??

Da li si stavite Utrogestan nakon punkcije?? Ako da,koliko? 

Da li imate kakav savjet za mene u vezi punkcije, što ponjeti sutra u bolnicu?
 A nakon transfera da li si stavite Utrogestan odmah tamo ili kada dođete doma??  :Confused:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Mravak nemam nikakvog savjeta za tebe, ali imam ogroman zagrljaj!!!! Uzbuđena sam kao da sam ja u postupku!
Loks - klomifenka......huh....superiška i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoj start!

----------


## mravak

Sumskovoće  :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## tigrical

Drage naše, *Sara38* vas svih pozdravlja i zahvaljuje što mislite na nju. Vadila je betu, nije najidealnija, ali nadamo se duplanju u srijedu. Vibrajte da sve bude o.k.!

----------


## mare41

evo puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za saru

----------


## mravak

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za saru  i njenu betuuuuu*

----------


## skandy

> Da li si stavite Utrogestan nakon punkcije?? Ako da,koliko? 
> 
> Da li imate kakav savjet za mene u vezi punkcije, što ponjeti sutra u bolnicu?
>  A nakon transfera da li si stavite Utrogestan odmah tamo ili kada dođete doma??


ponesi sa sobom utrogestane.
vjerojatno će ti ih već odmah nakon punkcije doktor sam staviti a dalje ćeš naravno sama.utrogestani se obično uzimaju 3x2.već će te doktor uputiti i napisati ti  na nalazu šta ćeš i kako ćeš.

na punkciju ne moraš uzimati ništa.tamo će te dočekati one papirnate papuče i  spavaćica sa tvojim imenom i prezimenom .možeš si eventualno ponijeti neke čarapice kao ja.

----------


## mravak

Hvala Skandy !!  :Kiss:

----------


## barbyRI

sara drzim fige da beta u srijedu bude veca~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

mravak sretno sutra...meni iza punkcije nisu stavljali utrogestane,samo iza transfera odmah tamo i ja nastavila doma...

----------


## dani82

*Sara* za duplanje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## cranky

*Sara* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~~~~~~~~~* 

*Diabolica*, bit će to sve super, vidjet ćeš  :Heart: 
*Innu, Loks* klomifenke  :Laughing:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Mravak* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Sigurno sam nekog zaboravila pa nek se posluži 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Wink: 

Puse svima

----------


## diabolica

*Sara* pa kakva divna vijest....samo neka se dupla i bit ćeš ti slijedeća sa bušicom na našim kavicama!

Poslije punkcije se ide odmah doma..nema ležanja, tek poslije embrio transfera (kad se jajne stanice koje su punktirane oplode) se leži cca 1-2h i dr. odmah stavlja po 2 Utrogestana koji se moraju donijet sa sobom. Danas u vrijeme pauze na tečaju za trudnice došla je jedna cura na pikicu Gonala, ajme ja se odmah sjetila kako je to bilo, uglavnom ne poznam ju ali joj želim svu sreću!

----------


## innu

*sara38 ~~~~~~~
loks,* petak, a ti? 
*mravak*, ~~~~~ za punkciju!
ostalim curama veliki pozdrav!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sali

*Sara38*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Kikica1

Sara, drzim fige za duplanje!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Našoj Sari šaljem tonu dobrih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dublu betu sutra!!!!!
Svi smo uz tebe draga!!!!

----------


## loks

innu u petak i ja

----------


## Ameli

došla sam vas samo pozdraviti i zaželiti puno sreće svim curama koje su u postupku a i onima u niskom startu. poseban pozdrav SUZY75 i od srca ti želim da ti ovo bude konačno onaj dobitni postupak. Skandy drago mi je da si i ti konačno startala i naravno i tebi želim ništa manje od jedne predivne bebolinice.
ja sam trenutno u fazi skidanja kila koje su mi se nakupile u zadnjih 2 godine od silnih hormona koje sam primila i mogu se pohvaliti da nakon 4 mjeseca dijete uspjela skinuti 9 kg. još ću ovo ljeto odmarati i uživati i nakupiti snage i pozitivne energije za postupak kod dr.reša u 9. mjesecu. svima pozdrav i pusač!

----------


## mare157

*loks* i *innu*superiška! Počelo je počelo! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ssavršen razvoj situacije!
*sara* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ neka se dupla, dupla, dupla!
*mravak* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepe js i tulum u labu!

Svima  :Love:  &  :Heart:

----------


## SUZY75

Bok cure moje,
sara38 drži se bit če to ok,vibram za veeeeeeeeeeeeeeliku betu,pusa
Ameli hvala ti na ljepim željama to i ja tebi od srca želim, pozdravi mi K.
Diabolica bit će to sve ok, drži mi se,
svim ostalim curama da ne nabrajam jer ne bih željela nikog izostavit koje ste mi u postupku i našim trudnicama šaljem veliku pusu.
A da ne zaboravim beta mi je 18.06, ko živ do tad ufufuf to je tako daleko.
Cure velika pusa od mene i zapamtite " zajedno samo jače i od sudbine i nama nitko ništa nemože" pusa svima  :Love:  :Zaljubljen:  :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## skandy

Ameli,hvala na željama 

Bravo za svih 9 skinutih kila i od sveg srca   želim da ti ljeto brzo prođe i da nam budeš jesenska trudnica

----------


## Vojvođanka

*sara38* za trociferenu betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*ameli* bravo za skidanje kila, ja sam natukla 5kg u ovoj god. a ide kupanje.......uf
svim curam veliki  :Kiss:  i malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za šta vam trebaju  :Heart:

----------


## sara38

Cure :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## mravak

Drage moje...evo i mene... došala doma...
malo mi se i dalje vrti ali moram vam se javiti pa ću na spavanje...uglavnom kada sam legla na stol sjatile se 4 ženi oko mene,docentica sestra Marija,anesteziolog i njena sestra.... svaka me rasteže i namješta a meni suze udarile na oči... evo i sada sada plaćem, ja sam vam mimoza  :Sad:  uglavnom žene su bile super , brisale mi suze i nasmijalave me ali suze mi nisu stale već su samo tekle,osjećam da pomalo spavam... ... ... .... .... ... budim se u sobi ... suze i dalje teku... jajnici su me tako bolili da sam si htjela čupati kosu, užas, žedna, sama a boli, užas.... zaspala sam pod anest. u 9.30 a probudila sam se u 10.30. 
Poslije sam tražila nešto protiv bolova ali sam dobila samo čašu vode, došla me je sestra obavjestit da sam imala puno folikula ali samo 10 jajnih stanica, začudio me je tako mali broj, koliku su mi paniku digli mislila sam da ću ih imati 20... oko 12h me je bol već popustila... u 13h sam skupila hrabrosti i izašla na wc, izlet je dobro prošao i nazvala MM da dođem po mene u 14h ispred ulaza ginekologije, da me čeka u sutu. 
Kada sam izašla iz bolnice  počelo mi se vrtit, sjela na zidić, još mi se više počelo vrtit...  doteturala do kreveta koji se nalazi u hodniku ulaza ginek. bijela kao krpa, sestre mi donjele vodu i nisu mi dali da se dižem dok MM ne dođe... on je sva sreća brzo došao i skoro me odnio do auta... još mi se malo vrti ali sada sam OK !!

Eto drage moje... rezultat moje punkcije, puno straha, suza, boli i 10 jj !! 


Pozdravljam vas sve i puno vam hvala na vibrama i porukama podrške...

----------


## mravak

Zaboravila sam napisat Utrogestan mi nisu stavili, ali nisam ni prijavila da sam ga ponjela sa sobom...

Dali su mi nalaz spermiograma ... Oligoasthenozoospermia i dalje ali MM kaže da su se mrvicu podigle,tj popravile neke vrijednosti... ja se u to ne kužim...

Ujutro moram zvati labaratorij da vidim ima li tuluma !  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Mravak draga cijelo jutro sam mislila na tebe i ja ko mi je drago da si se javila!!! vrtilo ti se vjerojatno od anestezije...sad lijepo u krpe! I čestitam za 10js! Sad neka bude tulum u labu!!!
Vibram iz petnih žila ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~ i šaljem ti ogroman poljubac i zagrljaj!!!!

----------


## barbyRI

mravak evo proslo je i to..sad transfer i mirovanje....pa iza punkcije ni ne stavljaju utrice,bar ja tako nisam, samo iza transfera.moras svoje donjet.dost js si imala,ajde bar nisi trpila bol od punkcije,lijepo si se naspavala :Smile: 
ja sam koma,svaki dan sve umornija,tromija,jedva se gegam,tako brzo umaram da je je to strasno..sta ce biti kad mi se bude trbuh vec vidio... :Smile: 

sara drzim fige za sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## skandy

o mimozo moja.znaš,nisi jedina takva.mene čak i mama tako zove.a šta ćeš...jedinica  mimozasta.

suze su ti vjerojatno potekle ,što od straha ,što od  jada što sve ovo moraš prolazit.i ja se znam često osjetit jadno i bezvrijedno dok ležim raskrečena na gin.stolu.Dok neke žene to obavljaju eventualno jednom godišnje,   
 mi smo tu kao kod svoje kuće,  ali ipak....

čestitam ti na 10 js .nije to zanemariv broj,i neka naprave dernek u  lab.  :Smile:

----------


## vita22

*Sara38* tebi se posebno veselim :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## cranky

*Mravak* super za 10js. Sad fino zasluženo odmori, a u labu nek budu orgije
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Sara ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*za ß ko kuća* 

Svima  :Kiss:

----------


## Igolina1

> *Mravak* super za 10js. Sad fino zasluženo odmori,* a u labu nek budu orgije*
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~]


potpisujem   :Laughing: 

*sara* držim fige za betu!!  :Love:

----------


## Igolina1

moram iskomentirati našu *cranky*...pjesnička duša, nema šta!!! 
cranky you rule!!

----------


## sali

*Mravak* super za js,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za nezaboravan tulum u labu :Very Happy: 
*Sara*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veeelikuuuu betu :Very Happy:

----------


## diabolica

*Mravak* mogu misliti kako ti je bilo poslije anestezije jer meni je uvijek jako zlo i povraćam....lijepo sad miruj i odmori da se pripremiš za transfer i za prihvat svojih mrvica! 
*Sali* za sutra da bude duploooooooooooooooooooooooooooo i da bude fešta!

----------


## mravak

Drage moje puno vam hvala na riječima ohrabrenja i utjehe....šta bi ja bez vas??

*Sara38 mi, tvoje suborke, nestrpljivo, zajedno s tobom čekamo duplanje bete... !!*

----------


## dani82

*Sali* nadam se da ćeš nas i ti lijepo iznenaditi!!!
*Sara*  :Kiss: 
*Mravak* za dobar tulum u labu!
*Innu* drago mi je što si startala, nadam se da će ovo biti dobitni  :Wink:  *Loks* i tebi želim sreću u postupku!!
Svima jedan veeeeeliki pozz da nikog ne izostavim  :Kiss:

----------


## cranky

> moram iskomentirati našu *cranky*...pjesnička duša, nema šta!!! 
> cranky you rule!!


 :Kiss: 

*Sara* oćemo duplanje  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy:

----------


## loks

*mravak* 10 js meni zvuči super...bit će dobrooo vidit ćeš!
pusa velika svima, ja čekam prvi uzv pa javim novosti. mala frkica se približava...a valjda je to normalno!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Loks, nema frke draga, sve će bit u najboljem redu!
Nego, gdje nam je Magdalena????? Ona je trebala bit u postupku sad.... Magdalena, ako nas čitaš, javi se!
Sara38 - za beturinu još dobrih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tigrical

*mravak* uf, namučila si se, drugi put blaža stimulacija. Držim fige za tulum u labu!
Svim curama u postupku želim puno js, da svih ne nabrajam jer vas je teško pohvatati.

Mojoj dragoj *sari* želim najbolji mogući ishod

----------


## sara38

Jednom mi je jedna moja dobra forumašica napisala da treba sve okrenuti na šalu: ipak se radi o "lijenom Dalmatincu", ne žuri mu-joj se! Moja beta jutros je *194,2*!

----------


## barbyRI

super sara ,bas mi je drago zbog tebe :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: kolika ti je prekjucer beta bila?

----------


## innu

*sara38*, prekrasno!!!!!!!!!!!! čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sara38

> super sara ,bas mi je drago zbog tebekolika ti je prekjucer beta bila?


58,7.

----------


## barbyRI

> 58,7.


super,lijepo se duplala :Very Happy:  sad miruj lijepo i uzivaj!!!!!! mazi svoju mrvicicu :Love:

----------


## dani82

> Jednom mi je jedna moja dobra forumašica napisala da treba sve okrenuti na šalu: ipak se radi o "lijenom Dalmatincu", ne žuri mu-joj se! Moja beta jutros je *194,2*!



 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
tako mi je drago radi tebe, ovo duplanje je odlično!!!

----------


## tigrical

*Sara* trudnice moja!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## orhidea

Cure molim hitnu pomoc mm od prijateljice dg. TESKA oligoazoospermia!!! pripremaju se za IVF KBC RIJEKA!!

----------


## sali

Sara :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Igolina1

sara  :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Very Happy:

----------


## diabolica

*sara* jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii....divne vijesti....uživaj draga! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Nisam više jedina...nisam više jedina.....juhuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Sorry Barby, ti si nam šlag na tortu!

----------


## Igolina1

loks srećo ma vidjet ćeš da će sve biti ok i da ćeš se brzo preseliti na pdf za trudnice!!!

----------


## tigrical

> Cure molim hitnu pomoc mm od prijateljice dg. TESKA oligoazoospermia!!! pripremaju se za IVF KBC RIJEKA!!


Šta joj nije jasno?

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Sara38* Jupi jeeeeeeeeeee!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Srećo naša! Trudnice naša!!!!! Presretna sam zbog tebe!!!!!!

----------


## lucija83

Saro draga čestitam ti od srca evo i suza radosnica je krenula, želim ti najljepšu trudnoću i da sve prođe u najboljem redu uživaj draga trudna si !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## loks

*sara38* jupi jupi jeeeee!!!! kako mi je ova lipa vijest dobro došla...sam ti reklaaaaaa....jeeeeee!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*igolina* i *sumskovoce* drage moje hvala vam na podršci...uz vas će sve bit lakše sigurna sam. *igolinice* riječi ti se pozlatile i ostvarile!

----------


## mravak

*Sara 38 od srca ti čestitam !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Zaslužila si svoju mrvicu i sad je mazi i pazi kao najveće blago na svijetu !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 
Kako divne vijesti... počeli smo skupljati trudnice na ovom forumu.. prekrasno...
Drage moje da vas pozdravim!!

.... što se tiče laba ja zvala jutros a oni će meni da je prerano da se zove 2.dan punkcije  :Smile:  Očito sam u onom šoku poslije buđenja od anestezije pobrkala dane... uglavnom ništa ne znam, javim vam sutra stanje kada saznam....

Orhidea, MM ima dijagnozu teška oligoasthenoozoospermia, što je zanima? Pitaj

----------


## mravak

*Sara 38 od srca ti čestitam !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Zaslužila si svoju mrvicu i sad je mazi i pazi kao najveće blago na svijetu !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 
Kako divne vijesti... počeli smo skupljati trudnice na ovom forumu.. prekrasno...
 :Joggler: 
Drage moje da vas pozdravim!!  :Heart: 

Što se tiče laba ja zvala jutros a oni će meni da je prerano da se zove 2.dan punkcije  :Smile:  Očito sam u onom šoku poslije buđenja od anestezije pobrkala dane... uglavnom ništa ne znam, javim vam sutra stanje kada saznam....

Orhidea, MM ima dijagnozu teška oligoasthenoozoospermia, što je zanima? Pitaj

----------


## mravak

Dvaput je dvaput  :Smile:

----------


## mravak

> *mravak* 10 js meni zvuči super...bit će dobrooo vidit ćeš!
> pusa velika svima, ja čekam prvi uzv pa javim novosti. mala frkica se približava...a valjda je to normalno!


Nije da se žalim na 10 jj, već su me isprepadali, ja mislila da će biti toga na izvoz  :Smile:  što ćeš...mlada , neiskusna....
Mala frka? onda si ti dobra... ja imala VELIKU frku... i  vjeruj mi sve će to proći i kada budemo držale bebice u rukama sve ćemo to zaboravtiti  :Smile:

----------


## barbyRI

cure,sta nije humana u 8.mj na godisnjem? meni danas frendica bila kod vlasica na konzultaciju,i narucena za 8.mj na postupak.... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Mravak legendo moja!!! Dvaput je dvaput  :Laughing:  ti to kao s hopsanjem....... 
Predvidjela sam ja baby boom ovog ljeta na KBC Ri!!!! Sad nek se izredaju ljetni leptirići, pa još kad mi ostale navalimo u 9. mjesecu bit će bebača kao gljiva poslije kiše!!!!
Jupi za našu Saru (još sam pod dojmom) i za Mravka i Loks u postupku!!!!!!!! Neka se labovi tresu i skakuće tu na forumu!!!!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

:Shock:  8. mjesec u postupku?????? I ja bih 8. mjesec!!! Ja bih sutra ako ćemo baš sitničarit, ali 8 .mjesec  :Shock:   :Shock:   :Shock:

----------


## mravak

> Neka se labovi tresu i skakuće tu na forumu!!!!!


Potpisujem !!

----------


## mravak

* BarbyRi*
 Ne znam .... ali sam čula ovdje na forumu da se ne rade postupci(možda se misli na IVF) zbog vručina u labu.... da šteti stanicama... ?????????????????????'

----------


## cranky

*Sara*  :Very Happy:  juuuuupiiiii jeeeee  :Very Happy: 
Tako mi je drago, neopisivo  :Very Happy: 
Ova vijest mi je baš uljepšala dan  :Heart:

----------


## mravak

Cure imam par pitanja:

1. Da li je normalno da se ne mogu pomokrit kako bog zapovijeda jer me sve dole probada, pa nisu mi dirali mjehur?? Inače nemam problema sa mjehurom, a na školjci ne mogu normalno sjedit već se namještam kao kvočka na jajima?? Ustvari ne mogu točno locirat bol, da li je mjehur ili maternica... PIjerm 2-3 litre vode a dok se pomokrim sva se oznojim...

2. Da li se od stimulirane terapije dobiju ciste i kada se mogu vidjeti,nakon kojeg vremena?? Nikad u životu nisam imala cistu niti itko od moje obitelji...

3. Da li je uobičajeno da mi prije T naprave ultrazvuk da vide u kakvom su stanju jajnici i maternica jer se ja ne osjećam baš naj? I danas mi se vrtilo... nemam tep.

----------


## Kikica1

Od stimulirane terapije sam dobila cistu, skuzili su je na folikulometriji i punktirali. 

Sjecam se da mi je punktirano dosta folikula ali imala sam asamo 3js i svejedno sam imala neki blazi oblik hiperstimulacije. 

Ako si jako otecena u trbuhu i ako te strasno boli dok mokris mozda bi ipak bilo dobro da te netko s humane pogleda da nije bas prava hiperstimulacija. Bitno je da pijes puno tekucine. Ako ti se desi da te pocne gusiti, obavezno pravac kbc, rijetko se desava ali cula sam da su neke cure hospitalizirali (istina, nakon et, ali...) Sto se tice uzv, i tako ti et rade vodjeno ultrazvukom pa ce sigurno baciti oko i na jajnike ali ti im napomeni da imas teskoce u mokrenju pa si onda sigurna da su provjerili.

----------


## mravak

Hvala ti *Kikica*, pijem puno vode ali i mokrim je, istina malo otežano, obavezno ću im reći kako se osjećam na T... a možda me do tada i sve ovo prođe.

Trbuh mi nije već godinama ravan  :Grin:  ali mislim da i nije napuhan više nego obično.

Nisam gore napisala da osjećam jajnike pogotovo desni koji me je bio duplo već od lijevog na folikumetrijama... i dalje ne mogu sjediti uspravno na tvrdoj stolici... hoće li mi sve ovo utjecati na hvatanja mrvice/mrvica?

Sara38... u mislima si mi... trudnice naša !! :Heart:

----------


## vita22

:Very Happy: *SARA38* napokon se trud isplatio tebi se veselim posebno jer ste zaslužili ......... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vojvođanka

*Sara38* još jednom  :Very Happy:   :Teletubbies:  :Joggler:

----------


## Igolina1

moja frendica bila kod vlašića neki dan i naručio ju isto za 8. mj za postupak, i ona se začudila šta se rade postupci tada pa je rekao da su im ukinuli kolektivni godišnji tako da odsad rade cijelu godinu bez prestanka.

----------


## diabolica

Moja kolegica radi u KBC-u i isto mi se požalila da nema više kao prije po mjesec dana kolektivnih godišnjih odmora pa je sve moguće i da Humana radi. 
Samo neka radi punom parom da mi sve postanete trudnice što prije. Danas sam baš sretna zbog Sare!

----------


## skandy

Mravak,ovo sam ti već pisala u pp ali ti je sandučić bio pun ,neki dan.predpostavljala sam da bi s emogla naći u tim mukama dok mokriš.

----------


## skandy

....Mene je znalo dolje probadat da sam jaukala  dok sam piškila,sve dok nisam primjetila da mi pomaže da se držim dolje nisko za trbuh i k+lagano pritišćem.Probaj,nadam se da će i tebi umanjiti tegobe.Trajalo je nekoliko dana i  prestalo samo od sebe

----------


## mravak

Ja sam vec mislila da su mi nešto zbrčakli na punkciji dok sam spavala  :Smile:

----------


## skandy

vidim da nisam napomenula da sam se za trbug držala samo dok sam mokrila.

mislim da od svega što si nabrojala da se radi o blagoj hiperstimulaciji.samo što sam ja uz sve to osjećala i pritisak u prsima,kao da me nešto lagano gušilo.

----------


## mare157

*sara*  :Klap:  TRUDNICA NAPOKON!! Uživaj u svakom trenutku!

I ja bi da sam T...
*mravak* super za 10js! Samo odmaraj doma i pij puno tekučine i dalje. Utrog. ti se stavljaju tek nakon transfera. Opusti se, pokušaj se opustiti!
*loks* pratim te draga. Neka bude dobitni. Čekam strpljivo izvješća!

Što se tiče rada na kbc Ri, pardonček, ZAVODA ZA HUMANU REPRODUKCIJU RIJEKA, doc me obavjestila da su dobili direktivu iz ministarstva da nema kolektivnog godišnjeg nego se radi punom parom, zbog statistika pretpostavljam. Tako smo mi dobili termin u 12. mjesecu, ali nas je obavjestilada se javimo tokom 10.jer bi možda mogli biti i u 11. Mjesec dana! Pih!
Uglavnom, da, radi se cijelo ljeto, non stop, nema stajanje. Smatram da je to i u redu, ipak su oni bolnica, kakav kolektivni?!

----------


## skandy

vidim da neke cure uporno ponavljaju da se utrići koriste tek nakon transfera.Ja sam ih u oba postupka  počela koristiti tik nakon punkcije.Znači ,nema pravila .pravilo je kako liječnik odredi.

----------


## loks

*mare157* ma šta tebe briga za humanu, pa ti si ženo u Mb u 10  :Yes: !
sutra moj uzv. ajde prokomentirajte ovo, možda se opet pilam bez veze pa želim vaše mišljenje. znači 7. dan kad mi treba biti prvi uzv je u subotu. to mi je i zadnji dan uzimanja klomifena. uglavnom sestra mi je rekla da dođem sutra (petak), što znači 6.dan. malo sam u brizi...a ma...oni znaju svoje delo, trebam brijat takav film!!!
pusa svim vama mojim dragim prijateljicama!!!

----------


## loks

> vidim da neke cure uporno ponavljaju da se utrići koriste tek nakon transfera.Ja sam ih u oba postupka počela koristiti tik nakon punkcije.Znači ,nema pravila .pravilo je kako liječnik odredi.


isto odmah nakon punkcije

----------


## Sumskovoce

Jutro curke!!!! 
*Mravak* draga, normalno je da si sva natečena i da ne možeš piškat itd...pa proizvela si masu JS osim jedne, jajnik ti je duplo veći nego inače, a mjehur se jadan mora stisnut gdje mu ostane mjesta....nije ni čudno da je živa muka se popiškat. Sve će to proći, i dok te bebač bude stiskao u buši bit će isto muka, pa šta? Ionako su to preslatke muke..... Ajd i tebi ćemo jako skoro tepati "trudnice naša"..... 
*Loks* će te radit uzv 6 dan u subotu i 8 dan u ponedjeljak...sedmi će vjerojatno preskočit... ni bitno, daj...cool. Kako si ti kao klomifenka?

U KBC nema kolektivnog....nije mi drago baš to čuti... pa i doktori su ljudi kojima je potreban odmor i predah od svega. Nadam se da neće bit ljuti, nervozni i razdražljivi jer se nisu odmorili....
U 8. mjesecu je ludilo u mom gradu, pretpostavljam da je stanje isto i u Rijeci... ipak ne zavidim curama koje su u postupku tada...9. mjesec je ipak laganiji i manje su gužve, manje vrućine....

Ja sam ovaj mjesec totalno krivo računala plodne dane, bilo je kućne radinosti od 8 do 13 dana i sva sam se rastužila jer s LH trakicama nisam mogla nać O.... Preksinoć sam pričala MMu kako sam tužna jer nisam našla O. Jučer sam bila kod moje gin po silne uputnice i pričala s njom o tome, kad ona meni "Piškajte po tim trakicama dok se ne pojavi druga crta, i to deblja od kontrolne" Ja onako skeptična došla doma, i svešta nešto radila po kući i navečer kasno se sjetila da bih ipak mogla jer me desni jajnik opasno štrcao, kad ono na trakici druga crta je bila *duplo deblja* od kontrolne!!! OMG , ovulirala sam 16 dan ciklusa!!! ne znam da li je Vitex to pomaknuo ili je neki drugi faktor ali to nisam očekivala...

----------


## SUZY75

Sara38 trudnice moja ,čuvaj mi se i odmaraj,sretna sam koda sam ja, čestitam od srca tebi i M :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## loks

ajojjj sumskovoce vidiš kako sam, pravo klomifenski. brijem brijem brijem

----------


## mravak

Biti ću kratka jer mi nije dobro.. sada došla iz grada, imam tem 37.glava me ubija i slaba sam.
Zvala lab sve 3 se razvijaju idemo na blasticide u ned. Transfer 
Docentica mi ne želi vratit 2 jer sam mala i sitna (160cm i 57kg) A ja želim 2 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!! I šta sad???????????????????????????????????????

Utriće moram počet stavljat sutra... znači 2 dana prije transfera(pretpostavljam zbog teške punkcije)

Pozdrav svima... oprostite nemam snage odgovarati na PP idem u hladnu i mračnu sobu na spavanje....

----------


## Sumskovoce

:Evil or Very Mad:  kako ti ne želi vratit dvije  :Evil or Very Mad:  i ja sam 160 cm i 58 kg i ne smatram se ni sitnom ni pre malom za dvije! Mravak pokušaj inzistirati da želiš dvije, tvoje je pravo da imaš transfer dviju blastica, a ne samo jedne, budući da ostale dvije ne mogu biti zamrznute! uhhhhhhh sad bih opet mogla zaradit opomenu ako se ne suzdržim!

----------


## frka

pardoncek sto se petljam, ali ako sve 3 prezive do 5. dana, SVE SE MORAJU VRATITI! u suprotnom rade protuzakonito djelo jer je novim zakonom odredjeno da se unaprijed mora reci koliko stanica oploditi jer se SVE oplodjene MORAJU vratiti! 

dr vjerovatno ide na 5. dan jer je veca sansa da nece sve 3 opstati do tada, a trojke ipak spadaju u prilicno rizicnu trudnocu.

----------


## barbyRI

mravak mislim da to vracanje nema veze sa kilazom kakav je tko,tebi su duzni vratit 2 ako su se razvile tako je meni bar vlastelic rekao jednom.

znaci ipak po novome rade i 8.mj,e neka bar ce se valjda manje cekat na postupke i biti vise rezultata... :Very Happy:

----------


## deny:)

sara38 cestitke,evo me napokon da vam se opet pridruzim mali problemi ali uspjesno rijeseni :Smile: ,veliki pozdrav za sve cure..suzy75 kako ste mi???vidimo se na vadjenju ß 18.06.

----------


## orhidea

kod doc. ti je obicaj da uvijek vraca samo jednu ako nemas 35 god.!!! pogotovo ako ti je prvi IVF !! meni je oba dva puta vracala smo po jednu!!! ja sam ti  "79 god.!!!
SARA 38 CESTITAM !!!! I ja sam u ovo doba prosle god. vadila betu i BINGO osvojila!!!

----------


## Tia

> pardoncek sto se petljam, ali ako sve 3 prezive do 5. dana, SVE SE MORAJU VRATITI! u suprotnom rade protuzakonito djelo jer je novim zakonom odredjeno da se unaprijed mora reci koliko stanica oploditi jer se SVE oplodjene MORAJU vratiti!


frka mislim da to nije istina jer u članku 15. stoji



> U postupku izvantjelesne oplodnje *mogu se oploditi najviše tri jajne stanice* dobivene u jednom postupku.
> Broj zametaka koji se unose u tijelo žene ne može biti veći od onoga koji, u skladu s profesionalnim dostignućima i iskustvima, obećava uspješan postupak medicinske oplodnje i, koliko je moguće, ograničava rizik višeplodne trudnoće.
> U jednom postupku *nije dopušteno unijeti u spolne organe žene više od tri zametka*.
> Višak preostalih spolnih stanica pohranjuju se za korištenje uz uvjete propisane ovim Zakonom.


u pristanku za postupak nigdje se ne moraš izjasniti koliko stanica želiš da ti se oplodi

----------


## mare157

Prvo my bed za utriće. Prvi put čujem da se stavljaju odmah iza punkcije. Ali kako vidim, mravak je problem riješila, doc joj je rekla odmah i to je to. Stvarno sad prvi put čujem da može i nakon punkcije.
*loks* i samnom je bio isti slučaj, 8.dan u subotu i nisu mi radili folikulom. u subotu nego u petak i onda u pon. i u pon. je bila štop. Kad sam pitala doc u petak da li će puknuti do pon., hladno je rekla da ćemo to vidjeti tek u pon.
Ali ti se ništa ne sekiraj, valjda oni znaju šta rade. Još bolje, ideš dan ranije pa ćeš prije znati kakva je sit.
Maribor, Maribor!!!  :Klap: 
*sumskovoce* ići će oni na godišnji. Evo Vlastelić je sad na go. Doc. je bila prije 2 tjedna. Odmoriti će se oni, samo nema više kolektivnog, svi na G.O. i mjesec dana ZAVOD zatvoren, a vi se slikajte!
*mravak* ja sam imala predavanje od 15 min ma transferu o rizicima višeplodne T kod doc. Uporno sam inzistirala da vrate obje, doduše 3.dan. Ti ako si spremna na dvojčeke, nedaj se smesti, samo ponavljaj da hoćeš obje i gotovo! Pa šta će ovu drugu baciti?!?! E to je za u novine stvarno!

----------


## frka

> frka mislim da to nije istina jer u članku 15. stoji
> 
> u pristanku za postupak nigdje se ne moraš izjasniti koliko stanica želiš da ti se oplodi


 
tia, 100% je istina! mozes unaprijed potpisati da ti ne oplode 3 nego recimo 2 ili 1 (ako se zeli izbjeci rizik trojki), ali ako oplode 3 i sve 3 se uspjesno razviju, sve 3 se i moraju vratiti! 100%! istina je da se smiju oploditi maksimalno 3, ali koliko god se uspjesno oplodi, moraju se vratiti! dr-i koji tako ne rade, rade mimo zakona.
to je jedna od losih strana zakona jer se s jedne strane riskiraju trojke, a s druge strane se riskira da nece doci do transfera ako se odluci ne oplodjivat maksimalan broj js, a to je 3. 
neki idu na blastice bez obzira sto se smiju oploditi samo 3 bas zbog toga sto se ocekuje da ne prezive sve do 5. dana, a tako se osigurava da nece biti trojke.
to sto si boldala kaze da se ne smiju vratiti VISE od 3, ali 3 smiju.
a sto se pohranjivanja tice - to se iskljucivo odnosi na js, ne predembrije .

----------


## frka

p.s. u pristanku za postupak se niti ne izjasnjava o kolicini js koje ce se oploditi. to bi se trebalo potpisati nakon punkcije kada se vidi koliko je js.

----------


## Tia

> tia, 100% je istina! mozes unaprijed potpisati da ti ne oplode 3 nego recimo 2 ili 1 (ako se zeli izbjeci rizik trojki), ali ako oplode 3 i sve 3 se uspjesno razviju, sve 3 se i moraju vratiti! 100%! istina je da se smiju oploditi maksimalno 3, ali koliko god se uspjesno oplodi, moraju se vratiti! dr-i koji tako ne rade, rade mimo zakona.
> to je jedna od losih strana zakona jer se s jedne strane riskiraju trojke, a s druge strane se riskira da nece doci do transfera ako se odluci ne oplodjivat maksimalan broj js, a to je 3. 
> neki idu na blastice bez obzira sto se smiju oploditi samo 3 bas zbog toga sto se ocekuje da ne prezive sve do 5. dana, a tako se osigurava da nece biti trojke.
> to sto si boldala kaze da se ne smiju vratiti VISE od 3, ali 3 smiju.
> a sto se pohranjivanja tice - to se iskljucivo odnosi na js, ne predembrije .


frka znam da je o tome bilo govora po novinama jer je to ministar izvjavljivao ali to nigdje niti u jednom aktu koji sam pročitala ne piše.
Možeš li mi reći u kojoj klinici se ti liječiš i da si se morala odlučiti koliko želiš da ti oplode. Ja se nisam u Rijeci ništa izjašnjavala, oplodili su mi tri koliko zakon dopušta. Treći dan dva predembrija su bila za vratiti i onda sam rekal da želim da mi oba vrate. dr koji mi je radio transfer je reako da bi on radije da mi vrate jedan. Iz toga čitam da sam mogla u tom trenutku reći i jedan i dva i da bi on to morao poštivati jer je to moja volja. 
U ostalom zakon kaže da se do trenutka trasfer MM i ja možemo odustati od postupka što znači da bi isto došlo do bacanja predembrija

i ovo što kažeš oni mogu vratiti do tri ne smiju više ali nigdje ne piše da moraju vratiti sve oplođene zar ne


sad žurim na bus pa možemo nastaviti večeras

----------


## sali

Cure molim vas za pomoć. Gdje u Rijeci mogu subotom vaditi betu?
 :Heart:

----------


## frka

ja sam na VV - nakon punkcije se potpisuje da zelis da ti oplode 3 sto automatski podrazumijeva da se sve 3 vracaju ako je oplodnja uspjesna. nekim mladjim curama idu na blastice u nadi da ce bar 1 otpasti. 

na samom pocetku kad je doneseno ovo ruglo od zakona bilo je moguce odbiti vracanje svih oplodjenih zbog odredjenih rupa u zakonu, ali to se sad smatra protuzakonitim - to su mi potvrdila 2 mpovca. 
kao sto nas vrli ministar kaze da za njegovu stranku zivot pocinje zacecem, tako ovaj zakon zapravo nastoji iskljuciti ikakvu mogucnost viska predembrija - zato se ne zamrzavaju i sve oplodjene js bi se morale vratiti. 

uglavnom - kako god okrenes - katastrofa od zakona!

----------


## mravak

*Mare157* utriće stavljam 2 dana prije transfera,tj.3 dana poslije punkcije... tako mi je rekla docentica...

*Drage moje*... temperatura me tresla od 12 do 20 h... i to 38C !!!
Zvala humanu i naručili me na izvaredni ultrazvuk da se vidi što mi se dole događa,rekli da smijem popit nešto samo ako pređe 38...

... eto kako to ispadne na kraju ... moje mrvice su za 5 a ja za 0  :Sad: 

Sali stvarno ne znam odgovor na tvoje pitanje...

Jedva čekam ujutro pregled... strah me je da se je nešto zakompliciralo...  :Sad: 

evo opet temp 37.7... idem si stavljat obloge...još mi je loše kada mokrim... već sumnjam na upalu mjehura... nisam nikad to imala pa ne znam taj osjećaj... ni sama ne znam što mi se događa.... jedva čekam pregled... javim vam se...

*frka* slažem se... uglavnom - kako god okrenes - katastrofa od zakona!

----------


## Kikica1

Mislim da kod Bulatovica mozes vaditi betu i subotom. Nazovi pa provjeri.

----------


## sara38

> Cure molim vas za pomoć. Gdje u Rijeci mogu subotom vaditi betu?


Privatni laboratorij "Goran Bulatović", ja sam vadila u prošlu subotu. Cijena 175,00 kn, ako dođeš do 09,00 bit će nalazi gotovi oko 11,30-12,00h. Sretno Sali!

----------


## Tia

> ja sam na VV - nakon punkcije se potpisuje da zelis da ti oplode 3 sto automatski podrazumijeva da se sve 3 vracaju ako je oplodnja uspjesna. nekim mladjim curama idu na blastice u nadi da ce bar 1 otpasti.


mi smo u Rijeci samo potpisali da pristajemo na potupak i da smo upoznati s drugim metodama liječenja i ostvarivanja roditeljstva i pristanak da mi se zamrznu stanice ništa više

----------


## Tia

> Privatni laboratorij "Goran Bulatović", ja sam vadila u prošlu subotu. Cijena 175,00 kn, ako dođeš do 09,00 bit će nalazi gotovi oko 11,30-12,00h. Sretno Sali!


ajme al je poskupio! Prije 2,5 godine to me koštalo 65 kuna 50 kuna hormon i 15 kuna vađenje krvi.

----------


## sali

Hvala vam cure :Heart: 
*Sara*, trudnice naša, nadam se da je ostalo malo trudničke prašine i za mene.
*Mravak, loks* sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Pozdrav  :Bye:

----------


## tigrical

*sali* sretno sutra i odmah nam javi!

Pozz svima!

----------


## mare157

*sali* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beturinu sutra!
*mravak* javi kako stoje stvari dole kod tebe. Nadam se da ti je noć donjela olakšanje i da si danas odlično!
*loks* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za savršene folikule! javi novosti!

Pozzzić svima! :Bye:

----------


## dani82

*Sali* svu sreću ti želim sutra!!
*Tia* ti ništa ne pišeš kako je prošlo? Kad se čeka beta i sl....
Pozzzzz ekipi!

----------


## mravak

Imam blagu hiperstimulaciju... do nedjelje se moram odmarat ako mi ne bude bolje  necemo imati transfer... tuzna sam.... danas temperatura 37.3...danas je prvi dan da me ništa ne boli...

Sali očekujemo sutra tvoju betu !!!!!

pozzzz svimaaaaa !!!!!!!

----------


## barbyRI

mravak drzim fige da se to smiri i da bude transfer.
sali sretno i tebi

pozdrav svim ostalim curama!

----------


## diabolica

*mravak* smirit će se to, samo lijepo miruj i odmaraj... :Love: 
*sali* sretno i odmah javljaj jer izgleda da nas je u Ri krenulo jeeeeeeeeeee!
*sara* trudničice  :Heart: ....kako si, koji je slijedeći korak, kad ideš na UZV?
Ostalima šaljem  :Kiss: 
Moj nalaz još nije gotov  :Rolling Eyes: ....opet vikend bez normalnog sna!

----------


## deny:)

sali~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra,mravak da nam se brzo oporavis i pravac na transfer..pozz za sve :Smile: ))

----------


## barbyRI

uh cure bas sam bjesna......ovo vam moram ispricat,znam da nije tema za tu ali nadam se da se necenitko ljutit. upravo sam se na jednom drugom forumu raspravljala sa dvije "pametne" o abortusu.koje podrzavaju to, i to im je normalno i kad sam ja rekla da nek samo pogledaju silne jadne zene koje ne mogu prirodnim putem zacet i sta ih ima svakim danom sve vise,lijepo su mi rekle ko im je kriv i da svako ima svoje pravo da radi sta hoce.naravno obje su vec imale to iza sebe.krasno! bas me razbjesnilo a u drugu ruku tako rastuzilo,kad se sjetim sta sve prolazimo,odnosno vi sada jadne a one tako bezobrazne.kako samo mogu??? :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## diabolica

Drage suborke....dobila sam nalaz i moja bebolina je potpuno ZDRAVA!
Toliko nesprospavanih noći je iza mene, luđačkih misli, prolivenih rijeka suza i čekanje i neizvjesnost koja graniči sa ludilom.....evo dok sad pišem ovo mi suze cure.... umorna sam već bila od ovog čekanja....konačno se mogu opustiti....

*BarbyRI* ne sekiraj se zbog forumašica, mene su isto popljuvale ovdje na forumu kada sam napisala kako sam doživjela odnos drugih ljudi prema trudnicama ali ja im ne zamjeram jer ne znaju one kako je teško doži do bebica i koliko patnje i suza su cure sa MPO prolile.....smiri se i misli na svoju bebicu kako pliva u tvojoj buši....

----------


## barbyRI

super diabolica bas mi je drago,koje olaksanje,sad lijepo uzivaj!

----------


## cranky

*Diabolica*  :Very Happy:  odlicno, tako mi je drago da ti je agonija napokon prosla. Sad ti i tvoj mali pisulinac mirno do kraja  :Love: 

Pozdrav svima i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima kome trebaju  :Heart:

----------


## Tia

> *Tia* ti ništa ne pišeš kako je prošlo? Kad se čeka beta i sl....


3. dan transferirana dva pedembrija 1× 5ostanični i 1×6ostanični.
službeno beta 21.06. ali bit će ipak nešto ranije.

----------


## Tia

*diabolica*  :Very Happy:

----------


## tigrical

*diabolica* takav smo nalaz i očekivali, bravo!

*sara* BRAVO!

Svim curama u postupku  :Heart:

----------


## sara38

Moja beta danas *369,5*.

----------


## mare41

sara :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## sali

*Diabolica* super za nalaz :Very Happy: 
*Sara* :Very Happy: 
Bravo trudnice :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Sara :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  savršeno!!!! beba stiže!!! Ma neka ti je trudnoća školska i obavještavaj nas o novostima što ćešće

Diabolica -  :Very Happy:  za bebicu zdravu i jaku!!!!!!!!!!! Super, super! Zasjalo sunce nad tvojim danima, nema više suza! Samo radost i osmjeh!

Mravak- bit će sve na svom mjestu do transfera, oporavit ćeš se, vidjet ćeš! Nemoj odustat od puno tekućine i odmora! Šaljem ti svog anđela da te čuva i ozdravi!

Loks - di si draga? Kako si? Do kad piješ klomifene?

Barby - tužno je pročitat takve komentare, ali život je za svakog drukčiji i riječi tih cura nisu mjerilo ičega. Mi smo tu u iščekivanju naših bebica, dok su one zatrudnile kad nisu željele...nije pravedno, ali dešava se. Teško mi je čitat i čut takve stvari, oči pune suza i knedla u grlu  :Sad:  ufffffffff.....taj život, prekrasan i težak istovremeno 

Tia, Frka - naš zakon je u banani i nema smisla...ali u svakog slučaju vraćanje samo 1 blastice se nebi smjela događati. Vraćanje 3 blastice ja nebih, pa se tako vraćamo na dvojbu - kome ide u korist ovo ruglo od zakona?

Kod mene ništa novoga, najradije bih legla i prespavala do 01.09. i tako očekivanog prvog (i molim se uspješnog) postupka. Noćas sam sanjala sebe, muža i našeg sina.....prekrasno!!! I zaspala 2 sata na job.....  :Laughing:

----------


## deny:)

jeeeeee sara38,cestitke od srca :Kiss:

----------


## barbyRI

sara krasno! sad kad pocnu slatke mucnine,vidjet ces kako je to lijepo...... :Smile:

----------


## sara38

> sara krasno! sad kad pocnu slatke mucnine,vidjet ces kako je to lijepo......


Lijepo je meni i ovako bez njih. Ma zezam te, nemam još nikakve trudničke simptome.

----------


## sara38

Cure, hvala vam svima na svemu, sve ovo želim od srca da vam se dogodi. Kažu ko čeka taj i dočeka, pa i nakon 14 godina. Ljubim vas! :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ajme Sara tek sad vidim čestitam od srca konačno si dočekala trudnoću

----------


## cranky

> Cure, hvala vam svima na svemu, sve ovo želim od srca da vam se dogodi. Kažu ko čeka taj i dočeka, pa i nakon 14 godina. Ljubim vas!


Draga zaslužila si, šta jest jest  :Heart:

----------


## diabolica

*Sara* beta ti je odlična....sad odmah na komplikacije i odmor...ne biti vani po vrućinama, maziti bušicu i maštati o bebaču. 

Cure ja imam leptiriće u trbuhu već neko vrijeme (dobro, 19. tjedan je i to je normalno) ali danas me mali udara kao lud....divan osjećaj kojeg vam želim što prije svima a i vidim da će se pokrenut, trudnice to osjete.....*sumskovoce* samo ti sanjaj...ostvarit će se brzo!

----------


## sara38

*Diabolica* sad sam vidjela, bravo za tvoj nalaz. :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## vita22

:Heart: Sara38 čestitam ,ti i tvoj mm ste to zaslužili,s obzirom da znamo sve naše priče ti si sigurno prva zaslužila svoju bebicu a poslije tebe Tigrica L :Heart:  naša.......a onda sve mi za vama........puseeeee

----------


## vita22

:Very Happy: *Diabolice* super napokon sad ćeš u miru doć na kupanje kod nas na boduliju........ :Very Happy:

----------


## mravak

Ponosna sam na naše trudnice i moram ih nabrojat: 
1.BarbyRI
2.Diabolica
3.Sara38
4.?????????

*SALI* NADAM SE DA ĆEŠ NAM JAVITI POZ. BETU PA DA TE UPIŠEMO NA 4.MJESTO!!!

*Diabolica* čestitam!! A što sam ti ja rekla??????????

*Sumskovoće* upravo sam danas počela čitat knjigu anđeli!! Koja telepatija!!!!!!!!!  Želim ti i večeras slatke snove!!!!!!!!

Da li mi može netko napisat tko je imao blagu hiperstimulaciju da li je došao do Transfera?? Napominjem da me jučer tresla tem.38. , danas 37.5.....?????? Može i na PP, meni svejedno... Da li se radi transfer ako se ima tem. ??

*Sara* 14 god. borbe??????????????????  Svaka ti čast!!!!!!! Č E S T I T A M i danas na super beti !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mravak

Ponosna sam na naše trudnice i moram ih nabrojat: 
1.BarbyRI
2.Diabolica
3.Sara38
4.?????????

*SALI* NADAM SE DA ĆEŠ NAM JAVITI POZ. BETU PA DA TE UPIŠEMO NA 4.MJESTO!!!

*Diabolica* čestitam!! A što sam ti ja rekla??????????  :Very Happy: 

*Sumskovoće* upravo sam danas počela čitat knjigu anđeli!! Koja telepatija!!!!!!!!!  Želim ti i večeras slatke snove!!!!!!!!   :Saint: 

Da li mi može netko napisat tko je imao blagu hiperstimulaciju da li je došao do Transfera?? Napominjem da me jučer tresla tem.38. , danas 37.5.....?????? Može i na PP, meni svejedno... Da li se radi transfer ako se ima tem. ??

*Sara* 14 god. borbe??????????????????  Svaka ti čast!!!!!!! Č E S T I T A M i danas na super beti !!!!!!!!!!  :Klap:

----------


## barbyRI

> Lijepo je meni i ovako bez njih. Ma zezam te, nemam još nikakve trudničke simptome.


znam da je lijepo...ali mozda ih uskoro dobijes,i ja sam mislila da necu ali sad svaki dan sve vise visim nad skoljkom :Laughing: ali neka,samo da docekam moju mrvicu koja bi morala po mojoj procjeni doci na svijet oko mog  rockasa. :Smile:  boze koje srece.... :Smile:

----------


## loks

evo i mene sa prvog uzv...jako zadovoljna...mislim doktor (Vlašić jer drugog dr.V nema) je zadovoljan pa sam i ja! kaže da super reagiram i da su već folići (par komada) lipo narasli. U ned ponovno pa ću znat više. a na humanoj...kolko nas ima, j.... kolko nas imaaa!!! samo da se nastavi sve školski, o daj mi Bože usliši to!!!
*mravak* držim fige da prođe sve ok i da transfera bude!
*sara38* tvojoj beti zavidim...predivna je!
*sali* za supač betu sutra!
*diabolica* drago mi je za dobar nalaz, sad stvarno možeš opušteno uživat u trudnoći
*sumskovoce* klomifenka sam još sutra. želim ti draga moja da san postane java...što prije!!!
*mare157* hvala šta misliš na mene
i svim drugim curkama pusa pusa pusa!!! I  :Heart:  you all!!!

----------


## innu

*diabolica,*ma super, e sad stvarno uživaj!
*mravak,* držim fige za transfer!
*sali*, za sutrašnju betu~~~~~~~~
*loks*, nedjelju se vidimo, možda onda bude manja gužva, danas ludilo...
svim curama veliki pozdrav  :Bye:

----------


## dani82

*Sara* draga to je definitivno to, češtitam još jednom  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
*Diabolica* znala sam ja da će nalaz biti dobar, ali drago mi je što si sada odahnula.
*Tia* želim ti svu sreću, da ovoga puta bude iz prve  :Wink: 
*Sali* čekamo betu - držimo fige  :Smile: 
*Mravak* nadam se da će do transfera doć, ne znam zapravo da li ti oni mogu zabraniti transfer jer znam da cure s hiperstimulacijom idu na transfer... a i na kraju što će sa zametcima... bacit ih???? Ja bi na tvom mjestu inzistirala na transferu isto kao i na vraćanju 2 zametka. Docentica je i moja doktorica, nije ona loša, samo trebaš znati objasniti svoj stav i držat ga se. A negdje sam čitala da hiperstimulacija pogoduje implantaciji.
*Innu, Loks* sretno cure!

----------


## mravak

*Dani82* riječi ti se pozlatile!!  :Heart:   :Heart: 

*Sali* čekamo betu!!  :Cekam: 

*loks* dr. Vlastelić je na godišnjem.. izmjenjuju se jer više nema kolektivnog....

*BarbyRI* to bi bilo prekrasno ... da si sama za rođendan daruješ ono što najviše želiš !!! bebača!!  :Klap: 

*Sumskovoće* za tebe  :Coffee: 

*Mare157*
*Sara38*
*Cranky*
*skandy*
*innu*
*diabolica* 
*vita22*      .... sve vas pozdravljam.....

----------


## diabolica

*Mravak* kako si danas, jel imaš temperaturu?
*Saliiiiiiiii????* javi nam se što prije sa dobrim vijestima draga!

----------


## mravak

saliiiiiiiiiiiii??????????    :Cekam: 

Danas nemam temperaturu!! ali me glava boli... možda od kompa...

Zvala labaraorij sve 3 mrve su odlično,nadam se da to znači da sve 3 idu prema blastocidama       :Preskace uze:

----------


## sali

Cure evo konačno stigao i moj nalaz.
 Moja beta je *1140*

Sve vas grlim i ljubim :Heart:

----------


## tigrical

*saaaaaaliiiiiii* sva sam se naježila! Bravo!!!

----------


## innu

*sali*, ma prekrasno, čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## mravak

*sali* čestitam ti !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Heart: 

to je jako lijepa i velika beta!!!!!   :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tigrical

*mravak* bravo za tvoje mrve! Vidim da ti je bolje...držim fige da bude transfer i da je sve o.k.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*sali*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
*Mravak* nije slučajnost...anđeo je znao da ga trebaš! Pitala sam moju gin za slučaj da budem imala iste simptome HS kao i ti...dakle: rekla je da se HS smiri nakon cca 48 sati i da u velikoj većini slučajeva do transfera dođe. Obzirom na godine i nalaz supruga, BIT će Transfer....
i da nastavimo prekrasan niz kojeg je Mravak započela:
1. Barby Ri
2. Diabolica
3. Sara38
4. Sali
5.????
6.????

Mravak i loks - ovi upitnici su u biti vaša imena  :Wink:  samo je stvar *kratkog* vremena kad ćemo popunit...
Cure drage: Diabolica, Dani82, Innu, Sali, Sara38, Barby Ri, Tigrical, Vojvođanka, Cranky, loks, Mravak, Igolina, Snekica, Mare, ma sve koje ste stalno tu i koje povremeno "uletite" sunce je zaslalo! Trend je odličan! Stižu naša dječica!

----------


## Kikica1

:Very Happy:  za Sali !!

----------


## barbyRI

sali krasno,cestitam! redamo se..... zelim svm curama da do kraja godine se izredaju i da sve budemo trbusaste!!!!!!!
mravak super za blastice.... :Very Happy: 
danas sam se bas cula sa frendicom kojoj je vlasic rekao da u 8.mj ide u postupak,kaze da su joj javili da dodje pocetkom 8.mj a inace je bila narucena tamo za 12mj,da ju je semi zvala da se oslobodilo mjesto.znaci ipak se desava nesto... :Very Happy:

----------


## lucija83

Sali čestitam vam od srca!!!!  Ajd neka se samo nastavi takav niz, sretno svima vama hrbrim ženama trnovit nam je put ali na kraju se sve isplati!!!

----------


## deny:)

cestitam saliiii nadam se da ti se uskoro pridruzimo i mi ostale heheh :Smile:  pozdrav

----------


## sali

Cure hvala vam  :Zaljubljen: , od srca vam želim da sve uskoro ugledate veliki + na testu i da se nastavi ovaj dobar niz. 
Ja još ne vjerujem da smo uspjeli, gledam nalaz i ne vjerujem

Mravak super za tvoje mrvice, ti se samo lijepo odmori i nek sve prođe OK.
Svima šaljem puno vibrica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## diabolica

Evo ja se vratila sa kupanja i ne vjerujem koje me lijepe vijesti dočekaju ....ma je li to moguće nakon onog zatišja poslije mene da se ipak nešto POKREĆE?????
Juhuhuuuuuuuuuu *Sali* bravo, čestitam, super.....ajdmo dalje...
Idemo dalje curke koja je slijedeća na redu *Mravak* ti? Super se stvari razvijaju......
Kad će past Riječka kavica?? Dugo nismo! Jeste za? Dignimo temu......

----------


## diabolica

Moram još malo  :Very Happy:  za naše nove trudnice ...baš sam sretna :Sing:

----------


## dani82

*Sali* prekrasna beta  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  čestitam ti od  :Heart:

----------


## Vojvođanka

*sali* ČESTITAM!!!!!!!

----------


## tigrical

Cure, šta kažete na jednu riječku kavicu prije nego se razbježimo vam grada na godišnje odmore? Da izljubimo naše trudnice!

----------


## diabolica

...ja sam za....samo obavezno u večernjim satima odnosno u kasnim poslijepodnevnim ako se budu nastavile ovakve vrućine

----------


## mravak

Napravljen transfer 2 blastocide,treći se prestao razvijat. Transfer nisam ni osjetila i osjećam se trudno i sretno. Pozdravljam vas sve i ljubim  :Smile:

----------


## vita22

*Sali* čestitam........*Mravak* super za dvije blastice uživaj sad i miruj da to bude to........puse svima .....šta se tiče kave znate sve bodulke stižu naravno.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## diabolica

*Mravak* bravo za blastice i sada neka se samo lijepo prime za mamicu i to je to!

----------


## tigrical

*mravak* bravo za blastice!

----------


## mravak

Hvala drage moje suborke!! Malo me grlo škaklja, nos začepljen i uši čudne... zašto bi bilo jednostavno ako može biti komplicirano?  :Smile:

----------


## barbyRI

mravak super za blastice,sad lijepo miruj i pazi svoje mrvice :Smile: 

ja u srijedu moram na svoju kontrolu kod ginica,tako me strah nekako,iako se srceko culo i dr rekla da je sve ok,uvijek neki strah postoji pogotovo kad si vec jednom to prosao....uvijek u nekom strahu,grcu, da li je uspjelo pa da li je beta pozitivna pa da li se dupla.pa da li se plod razvija pa da li se cuje srceko pa ponovni pregled pa dal se jos cuje srceko i da se nije prestao plod razvijat,ma uvijek nesto.mislim da ce biti lakse kad prodje prvih 3mj...evo sad sam vec u 3mj usla...kako to ide.... :Smile: 
prestale me zadnja 2,3 dana nekako siske bolit,omlitavile pa me to sve malo buni,a tako mi je bilo i prvi put :Crying or Very sad:  al jos stalno piskim,umaram se,mucnine imam,za svaku sitnicu mi se dize zeludac.
drzite mi fige srijedu....
pozz svima!

----------


## mravak

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ BarbyRI* za tebe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Normalo je da se čudno osjećaš, pa zar nisi u drugom stanju???????

A što se tiče zabrinosti,navikni se, mame se uvijek brinu za svoju dječicu,nekada bez razloga a nekada sa razlogom!! 
Tako da mislim da ti je ta zabrinutost što ti je u krvi hormon buduće mame!!
Nadam se da kužiš što je pjesnik htjeo reći  :Smile: 

Opusti se i uživaj !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## diabolica

*BarbyRI* znam kako ti je jer sam upravo to proživljavala malo prije tebe...strah je stalno prisutan...nikako se opustit...al to je normalno, pogotovo kad imaš iskustva sa spontanim pobačajem isto kao i ja pa na svaku sitnicu reagiraš a misli svakakve u glavi....pokušaj, znam da nije lako, se maksimalno opustiti i MISLITI POZITVNO! Sve će biti u redu, maštaj o svojoj bebolini...i odmaraj što više, ja sam si prepolovila svoje obaveze...ako mi se nešto ne da, ne radim....danas mi je bio jaako težak dan, vrućina me ubila, natekli mi svi zglobovi i izgledam smiješno pa sam zato cijeli dan preležala, fino papala i odmarala asad navečer bacila šetnjicu po lungo mare...to preporučam svim novopečenim trudničicama....samo laganini!!
*Mravak* čuvaj se propuha i hladnih pića, sad misli samo na voje mrvice, čuvaj se i ugađaj si na sve načine
A svima ostalima šaljem :Love:

----------


## cranky

*Sali*  :Very Happy:  ajme koje divne vijesti  :Very Happy: 

*Mravak* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*innu* sta je s tobom? kako napredujes? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Svima velike puse

I da, naravno da sam za kavicu, ali ja to vjerojatno nisam trebala ni napisat  :Wink:

----------


## mravak

Dobro jutro!!

Skuhala sam vam svima kavicu pa se poslužite !!!!!!!!! 

 :Coffee:  :Coffee:  :Coffee:  :Coffee: 

Eto ja ne mogu spavat,jučer preležala cijeli dan i svi su me mazili i pazili,naravno MM najviše  :Heart: 

Inače kada sam radila sam se dizala u 6h pa mi je vjerovatno sve to ostalo ... nikako da se naviknem na ovo ljenčarenja....

Hvala vam svima na vibricama !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I ja šaljem vibrice svima kome trebaju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sumskovoce

Dobro jutro svima! Kavice su melem na ranu...jedva sam ustala jutros....srećom da stiže godišnji - i to već slijedeći tjedan...
*Mravak*super za blastice! To je to, sad se osjećaj trudno i veselo slijedećih 9 mjeseci! Vibram za tebe i male mrve! Bit će BINGO!

loks i Igolina, pišite nam kako stvari napreduju!

----------


## mare157

Ajme koje krasne vijesti! Napokon divota na forumu. Jedno vrijeme me bilo strah proviriti na forum, koliko je bilo loših događanja, a sad napokon ljepota!!!
*sali* savršeno! Čestitam na beti!
*diabolica* nismo drugo ni očekivali nego zdravu i krasnu bebolinu!
*mravak* nisi li mi ti jednom napisala da sanjaš dvojčeke???  :Yes: 
*barby ri* draga, samo laganini, kucati će  :Heart:  ko ludo kad osjeti da ga mama gleda!
*sara* beta savršena! Bravo! Neznam uopće šta bi ti napisala, svaka riječ je preblaga koliko sreće ti želim. Nakon 14 godina... Želim ti svu sreću svijeta!
*loks* šta ima kod tebe?

 :Kiss:  svima!

----------


## sara38

*Mravak*,* Tia* cure navijamo za vas. 
*Sali* i ovdje ću poskočiti :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , neka se samo nastavi niz.

----------


## Tia

evo partybreakera. Ovoga puta nažalost ništa. 
Čekamo jesen

----------


## Igolina1

pozdrav svima, evo još jedan neuspjeli kriotransfer iza nas, dvije stanice se uspjele odmrznuti ali ne i oploditi, uzimamo mpo godišnji do 11. mj.
*mravak* drago mi je da se sve završilo dobro, šaljem ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da i dalje bude tako, mislim da sam te vidjela u čekaoni, ali nisam bila 100% pa se nisam javila. 

*voćkica* legendo, tebi ništa ne promakne, svakog se sjetiš, lijepa osobina, hvala šta misliš i na mene... :Kiss:

----------


## loks

bog curke moje...prvo *sali*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: jupi jupi jeee!!! čestitam draga!
*mravak* i tebi za tvoje dvojčeke...držim fige da sve prođe super i sva sreća svijeta nek se svali na tvoj trbušić i nek ti je ovaj postupak prvi i zadnji!
mi šibamo uzv svaki drugi dan. malo je naporno pa sam tako jučerašnji dan doslovce prespavala. privikavam se na odmor. nisam baš naučena al sad moram bit disciplinirana, pogotovo jer sam mm obećala da neću niš delati i da ću samo odmarat. ja mislim da to ne utječe na plod da se primi al on toliko inzistira da ovaj put odmaram da mu jednostavno to ne mogu odbiti  :Wink: ! kaže Vlašić da imamo 3-4 folikula na svakoj strani, pa sad...vidit ćemo...punkcija najvjerojatnije u četvrtak, al niš sigurno...evo to je to od mene
pusa svima...javljam novosti!!!

----------


## tigrical

*loks* bravo za folikulića

*Tia*

----------


## mravak

*Mare157 i Loks* oduvijek su me fascinirali dvojčeki!! Loks daj bože da bude prvi i zadnji !!

*Igolina1* baš mi je žao što nije došlo do transfera !! Odmorite se i napunite baterije pa u nove pobjede našeg zakona!! Drugo nam ništa ne preostaje jer svi jako želimo svoje bebice!!

*Loks* nauči se da budeš disciplirana jer ćeš tako idućih cca 9mj.  :Smile:  

pusa svima

----------


## dani82

*Tia* žao mi je  :Love: 

*Igolina* nadam se da je onda 11. dobitni  :Wink:

----------


## mravak

Zašto me je doktorica naručila na ultrazvuk nakon 3 tjedna T ,a nije mi dala uputnicu (tko mi uopće daje tu uputnicu) za vadit betu   :Confused:  :Confused: 
Prolupati ću doma 3tjedna.... 
Drage moje slušajte vi mene,već prolupala...ležim jedan dan poslije transfera i već sam gotova (ležala ja i prošli tjedan poslije punkcije jer sam bila koma)     :Sick: ... tako da ležim više dana....

Recite vi meni kada da ja napravim test za trudnoću,vraćene su mi dvije blastocide,znači stare 5 dana(ako to ima ikakve veze za test)   :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## tigrical

*mravak* uputnicu za vadit betu ti daje tvoj/a primarna gin., a najčešće se vadi 2 tjedna od dana transfera. S obzirom da su tebi bile blastociste možeš i koji dan ranije.

----------


## diabolica

*Tia* i *Igolina1* žao mi je cure :Love: 
*Mravak* ja (i cure koje su sa mnom bile na transferu) nisam izdržala i 12. dan napravila sam test...poslije sam išla vadit betu....pa vidi, kupi jedan test da ga imaš u pričuvi...i izdrži ove dane koji su najteži....imat ćeš pojačano osjetilo za simptome trudnoće....ja ti mogu reći da sam tamo 4. dan imala jedan jaki grč sa dosta boli u trbuhu, pa čak do toga da sam ostala bez daha koliko me zabolilo, a danas znam da je to bilo ugniježdavanje...držim fige da bude i tebi tako...

----------


## Kikica1

Tia, sorry, sad sam vidjela.  :Love:  za sad a najesen cemo onda skakati!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Igolina*  :Crying or Very sad:  žao mi je draga..... drži se i pokušaj se malo odmoriti ovo ljeto, od svega što te tišti. Stižu bolji dani uskoro!!!!
*Tia*  :Crying or Very sad:  drži se i ti! jako mi je žao

*Mravak* pomalo draga! Jučer si imala transfer ženo...polako!!!! Makar lako meni pametovat, kad sam ja jednako nemoguća i nestrpljiva  :Laughing: 

Cijeli dan kukam tu na poslu da da li će meni M (ne)doći tek nakon 36 dana, budući da sam O imala 18. dan ciklusa...pa tko će to dočekati!!!! Nadam se da mi Vitex nije poremetio ciklus.....

----------


## sali

*Tia, Igolina* žao mi je cure :Love: , odmor preko ljeta i na jesen u nove pobjede
*Mravak* bravo za dvije blastice, sad samo opušteno :Very Happy: . Ja sam ležala samo na dan transfera, a nakon toga sam radila sve normalno, vozila svaki dan, šetala i uživala. Probaj se opustit i ne misiliti previše o tome (znam da je to lakše reći nego napraviti)
*Loks* bravo za folikule, samo nek tako nastave do četvrtka :Very Happy: 

Ja sam danas opet vadila betu, za svaki slučaj. Moja beta je danas 16dpt *2834*.
puse svima :Heart:

----------


## diabolica

*sali* tvoja beta mi se čini baš velika, jel bi to mogli biti dvojčeki? Jupiiii

----------


## mravak

I meni se tako učinilo ali nisam baš bila sigurna. *Sali* koliko su ti mrva vratili???
Diabolica sada čekam12dpt da napravim kućni test  :Smile:

----------


## diabolica

*mravak* brojim i ~~~~~~~~ za taj 12 dpt!

----------


## sali

Vratili su mi samo jednu mrvicu, al sve je moguće, počela sam vjerovati u čuda.
 24.06. sam kod Reša na prvom ultrazvuku pa ćemo vidjeti.
*Mravak*~~~~~~~~~~~ za pozitivan test i da vrijeme do testa što prije prođe.

----------


## Tia

Za one cure koje još ne znaju ß se više ne vadi na Nuklernoj već na drugom katu poliklinike. Red je ogroman bio i prije nego su tu prebacili neke stvari s Nuklearne (mislim da se i svi hormoni sada tu vade).
Zgrada poliklinike se otvara u 7:45 a krv počinju vaditi u 8:00. Prednost imaju onkološki bolesnici, oni koji moraju primiti neku terapiju, invalidi i trudnice tako da se naoružate sa strpljenjem i u vrijeme ovih vrućina možda s bocom kisika.
Koliko sam skužila ako hoćeš isti dan nalaz onda s epruvetom i uputnicom šećeš do drugog kata stare zgrade.

Sve u svemu umjesto vađenja krvi u 7 i dolaska na posao u 7:30, došla sam na posao u 9:30!

----------


## barbyRI

Tia i Igolina zao mi je,drzim fige da drugi put uspije!
znaci i hormoni stitnjace se vade sad na poliklinici ili? ja moram sljedeci tj. ici vadit....

----------


## Tia

nisam sigurna možda da nazoveš. Ono što sam čula je da će 80% posla koju je obavljala nuklearna prebaciti na polikliniku

----------


## cranky

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/50866-R...a-kavica/page6

----------


## diabolica

> nisam sigurna možda da nazoveš. Ono što sam čula je da će 80% posla koju je obavljala nuklearna prebaciti na polikliniku


A zašto se sad sve radi na poliklinici? Ajme užasa....vrućina, mirisi znoja....ja ima da ponesem vrečicu sa sobom!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Dobro vam jutro suborke...evo kavica za sve nas  :Coffee:  

*Mravak*  strpljenje i uzivanje, pusti neka te maze i paze i čuvaju. Ako ti se nešto radi imaš argument da nisi invalid i da ipak možeš to nešto, ako ti se ništa ne radi - također imaš argument da moraš odmarati....iskoristi blaženu priliku  :Smile: 

*loks* di si nam draga? Javi se daj, kako je bilo na ultrazvuku? Kolike folikuliće su pobrojali? Kad je punkcija? Sve me zanima....

----------


## mravak

Sumskovoce upravo se tako ponašam!!  :Smile: 

Hvala na kavici,baš mi paše... 

Danas mi 2dpt  :Smile: 

Pozdrav svima suborkama...

----------


## Sumskovoce

drage moje - ponovno sam u akciji sakupljanja papira...danas se naručila za pretrage krvi, TSH još moram vidjet kad ću moć vadit.... psihološku i pravnu potvrdu ću pribavit kad se loks javi  :Smile: 
ja volim preko veze.....  :Laughing: 
Znate li da li je definitivno točno da će naš "Zavod" radit i u 8. mjesecu?

----------


## mravak

Drage moje nisam vam napisala što mi se desilo na transferu...
To jutro je bilo jako vruće i bila sam nervozna kao pas jer mi je dr. rekla da možda neće biti T zbog moje blage hiperstimulacije .

Pila sam puno vode,došli smo kada nam je rečeno u 8.30. , bila je velika gužva u čekaoni (bila nedjelja) i čekala do 11h i onda su me napokon prozvali  :Smile:  
U međuvremenu su LOKALA vodu i išla se non stop izmokravati da ako me slučajno prozovu da mi je mjehur prazan.

I tako se ja presvukla u njihovu spavačicu, legla na stol,dr. pokušala obaviti T , 5min je čačkala po meni i ništa, kaže,mjehur vam je prazan, moramo čekati da se napuni.
I poslala me u sobu na ležanje da mi se mjehur napuni  :Smile:  U sobi sa popila pola lit. vode i mjehur mi se napunio za 10min.,onda mi se počelo užasni jako pišat!!

Nakon pola sata opet sam išla na stol i opet je čačkala po meni 5 min. ,stiskali po mom mjehuru sa ultrazvukom , mislila sam da ću se pomokrit tamo na stolu  :Smile:  
POANTA : Mjehur na transferu mora biti pun 
               Na punkciji prazan

I da ženske su mi bile super(docentica,sestra Mira i biologica) kada su mi stavili mrvice,rekle su mi da sam sada *trudna kod se ne dokaže suprotno*... da znate kako mi je to bilo lijepo za čut ,pogotovo u tom trenutku  :Smile: 

Za one koje nisu nikada doživjele transfer, bilo me je užasno strah da će me boliti, ali mogu vam reći da me više boli uobičajen ginekološki pregled i uzimanje papa testa nego ovo!! 
Ništa nisam osjetila, ama baš ništa me nije zabolilo.  A mislilm da imam nisku toleranciju na bol  :Smile: 

Eto drage moje, meni dosadno pa se raspisala...

----------


## mare157

> drage moje - ponovno sam u akciji sakupljanja papira...danas se naručila za pretrage krvi, TSH još moram vidjet kad ću moć vadit.... psihološku i pravnu potvrdu ću pribavit kad se loks javi 
> ja volim preko veze..... 
> Znate li da li je definitivno točno da će naš "Zavod" radit i u 8. mjesecu?


Mislim da je definitivno, jer mi je tako rekla doc., da su dobili direktivu iz ministarstva, nema kolektivnog i rade cijelo ljeto. Dobili su normu 60 postupaka po doktoru mjesečno što je mene zaprepastilo i pitala sam je kako će to stići, na što je rekla da će se to odraziti na kvalitetu liječenja!

----------


## Vojvođanka

> Mislim da je definitivno, jer mi je tako rekla doc., da su dobili direktivu iz ministarstva, nema kolektivnog i rade cijelo ljeto. Dobili su normu 60 postupaka po doktoru mjesečno što je mene zaprepastilo i pitala sam je kako će to stići, na što je rekla da će se to odraziti na kvalitetu liječenja!


 ovo *norma* mi zvuči kao _obavezno_ a ne _mogućnost_....
i nek ne svira za kvalitetu, kako su prije radili, bila je uvjek krcata čekaona, radili su ko na traci i bilo je trudnoća.....naravno to znači da nas neće informirati niti toliko koliko su nas do sada informirali...već ih čujem: DALJE, DALJE, DALJE.......a cure ispadaju van s upitnikom iznad glave...

našim trudnicama jedan  :Kiss:  ..tu se ubrajaš i ti mravak  :Yes: 
innu ti se na javljaš...kako napreduje???
pozdrav svima...
vidimo se na kavici

----------


## cranky

E sad sam baš ljuta  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Rade u 8. mjesecu, dobili su veću normu, a ja i dalje čekam 9. mjesec GRRRRRRRR
Naravno da bi ja u postupak sutra da me zovu (a kako će me zvat kad nemaju vanjsku liniju  :Rolling Eyes:  )..... A vrijeme mi ide..... A živci sve tanji.....

----------


## barbyRI

> Drage moje nisam vam napisala što mi se desilo na transferu...
> To jutro je bilo jako vruće i bila sam nervozna kao pas jer mi je dr. rekla da možda neće biti T zbog moje blage hiperstimulacije .
> 
> Pila sam puno vode,došli smo kada nam je rečeno u 8.30. , bila je velika gužva u čekaoni (bila nedjelja) i čekala do 11h i onda su me napokon prozvali  
> U međuvremenu su LOKALA vodu i išla se non stop izmokravati da ako me slučajno prozovu da mi je mjehur prazan.
> 
> I tako se ja presvukla u njihovu spavačicu, legla na stol,dr. pokušala obaviti T , 5min je čačkala po meni i ništa, kaže,mjehur vam je prazan, moramo čekati da se napuni.
> I poslala me u sobu na ležanje da mi se mjehur napuni  U sobi sa popila pola lit. vode i mjehur mi se napunio za 10min.,onda mi se počelo užasni jako pišat!!
> 
> ...


transfer inace ni ne boli osim kod nekog ko ima iskrivljene kanale ili tako nesto...pa je tesko kateterom uci unutra.a punkcija naravno boli nekog vise nekog manje... ja sam i za punkciju i transfer imala prazan mjehur jel uvijek idem tamo na wc prije nego znam da cu biti na redu jel mi nema gorega kad me pregledava ili utz radi a ja imam osjecaj da cu se popiskit po stolu. znala sam cut od nekih cura da im je dr znao reci odite se pomokrit jel vas ne mogu gledat punog mjehura na utz..

----------


## diabolica

> E sad sam baš ljuta 
> Rade u 8. mjesecu, dobili su veću normu, a ja i dalje čekam 9. mjesec GRRRRRRRR
> Naravno da bi ja u postupak sutra da me zovu (a kako će me zvat kad nemaju vanjsku liniju  )..... A vrijeme mi ide..... A živci sve tanji.....


Draga, vjerujem da su ti živci pri kraju.... :Love:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Cranky* tješi se što je u 8. mjesecu gužva, vrućine, turisti, ludilo... Mi ćemo doć na red u 9. mjesecu kad je sve ljepše...
Slaba utjeha, znam, ali bolje od ničega....

----------


## vita22

E* Crancky* probaj malo zvat tamo i pitaj fol za konzultacije pa ti možda ponude prije jer je moja kuma tako pa su je pitali ako hoće u 8 mj. da imaju mjesta........nemaš šta izgubit........ :Heart:

----------


## Igolina1

zovi *cranky*, samo zovi, možda uloviš naš termin!!! mi smo bili zapisani za 7. mj, ali smo tražili da nas zapiše za kasnije

----------


## ranga

drage moje,

pratim vas već neko vrijeme i tako mi je drago čitati tako puno lijepih vijesti! javila sam se već jednom na forum prije ca mjesec dana i neke od vas su mi odgovorile, hvala vam puno. nisam otad više pisala, trebala sam se malo saživjeti sa situacijom u kojoj sam se našla, tj. sa saznanjem da mi ne preostaje drugo nego potpomognuta oplodnja ako želim dijete. U 5.mj. sam bila na konzultacijama kod dr. Smiljan koja je bila jako ljubazna. Zapisali su me za postupak u 11.mj. no, danas mi je sestra Samira javila da mogu doći već u 10. mj! Malo me strah svega, hormona, punkcije, ali sve će se već nekako preživjeti. I drago mi je da ću sve to moći podijeliti s vama koje ćete me moći najbolje razumijeti i savjetovati. Sretno svim trudnicama i onima koje to žele i trude se postati!!

----------


## tigrical

Draga *ranga*, nije lako, ali nakon 7 godina borbe u MPO vodama, pa je to već postalo moj život, mogu ti reći da to nije ništa strašno. Strašna su isčekivanja, živci, vađenje bete, razočaranja i novi zakon, ali postupak ne. Sve smo preživjele i ti ćeš. Gledaj na to kao na jedan drugačiji put kojim idete da bi dobili svoje dijete. Sretno! Brzo će 10. mj., skupi snagu i informacije. Ubrzo će (03.07.) riječka kavica, tamo se skupimo i razgovaramo, pa nam se pridruži. Imaš posebnu temu o tome.

Btw u Rijeci se čeka mjesec dana na postupak...ha, ha, ha!

Cure, vibram za sve u postupku, sve čekalice, a posebno za naše trudnice! Kiss

----------


## barbyRI

*ranga* dobrodosla i sretno u MPO vodama! nije tako strasno kako ti je tigrical rekla,svima se cini tako na pocetku dok ne krenemo ali sve se to da izdrzat.najgore je to cekanje,iscekivanje bete,testovi i sl.. a punkcija,transfer sve se to brzo zaboravi... ja sam isto bila sva u panici,cure tu na forumu tlacila,ispitivala stalno nesto ali zato smo tu da si jedna drugoj pomognemo :Smile:

----------


## mravak

Dobro jutro suborke moje!!

Prijavljujem 3dpt  :Smile:  jeeee još malo pa ću radit test  :Smile:  brzo će taj 12dpt  :Wink: 

*Ranga* i mene je bilo strah na početku, ali  sada čekam svoju tetu betu i sve drugo ostalo je iza mene,sve  one boc boc , bolovi i pregledi... sada samo razmišljam o svov bebeaču... 
Da je MPO toliko strašan ne bi nas ovdje toliko bilo (a ovdje nas je samo mali broj koje idu na MPO) ... zato stah spremi u ormar , izvadi dobru volju i strpljenje i brzo po svog bebača  :Wink: 

Pusa svima !!!

----------


## mrkvica84

Mravak imam pitanjce za tebe,su ti radili ivf ili icsi metodu?

----------


## barbyRI

cure evo da vam javm,obavila sam ginek jutros,moj prvi pregled sa trudnickom knjizicom.vadjenje krvi,mokrace itd.nalzi ce biti za 8 dana. sve je ok,beba je u 2tj od proslog pregleda narasla 14mm,sad je 28mm,i srceko naveliko kuca,cak je rekla dr da se i mrda,da je neki zivahan/na..... joj sad mi je lakse,tako sam sretna.sljedeci pregled 8.7. radit ce mi neki utz za downov sindrom,jel sam trazila da bi voljela sve pretrage proci koje se mogu obavit za to,da ipak budem na miru.nakon toga cu vadit krv na med.faxu isto za to.

----------


## diabolica

*barbyRI* bravo za srčeko, sad se konačno opusti i uživaj u trudnoći....i jedna moja prepruka vezano za testiranja na Down: ako planiraš raditi pretrage odi odamh na amniocentezu jer će ti vjerojatno testiranje krvi na Medicinskom fakultetu pokazati isto rizik s obzirom da imaš autoimunu bolest kao i ja....vjeruj mi da je tako najbolje jer potrošnja onih živaca koje sam izgubila nakon šta mi je ginekologica javila da moram na amnio da su testovi krvi pokazali povećan rizik ne bih ti preporučila. Prvo sada na UZV-u neka ti izmjere Nuhalni nabor (radi se u 14. tjednu) pa ćeš već vidjeti šta ti ginekolog preporuča....
*Mravak* draga znam kako je duuugo to odbrojavanje....izdrži, još malo.....jel osjećaš kakve promjene u buši?

Curke, veselim se kavici, jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Ranga* dobro nam došla! Svima je to bio šok, poslije smo se navikle. Sve će doć na svoje, nemaš brige  :Wink: 
*BarbyRI* jupi za trudničku knjižicu! Hrabro na pretrage!!! Pusa za malo srčeko koje kuca  :Kiss:

----------


## loks

bokić svima...a posebno mojoj voćkici kojoj sam najviše nedostajala vidim  :Smile: . malo je gužva nastala pa se nisam stigla ni javit. trebali smo na uzv dana za danom, pa je punkcija u petak. danas je tako odlučila doc.Smiljan. inače smo kod Vlastelića al pošto je na god. uzv mi je radio Vlašić i danas Smiljan. večeras štop i dalje znate. imamo 4 fol na desno i 3 na livo...e sad kaže nadajmo se da će biti i toliko js. ma ja se nadam da je jedna ali vrijedna a za drugo kako bude. Vlašić je od jučer na god pa čisto da znaju njegove pacijentice i da neko je pitao, sigurno rade u 8 mjesecu, nema pauze. inače ja sam iznenađujuće opuštena i super nam je. samo da je muving...
i kako bi ja rekla javljam novosti...vibrajte žene vibrajte od sve snage...
koji mix da si napravim za punkciju, šta preporučate?

----------


## innu

evo meeee! sutra punkcija, pa sam malo rintala dve smjene da mogu ostat doma! *
loks,* ja obavezno ibuprofen, možda i dva, šta je sigurno je sigurno, zadnji put sam popila jedan i bila invalid dva dana od 5 folikula! za smirenje ništa.smirena sam. :Cool:  (moš mislit) šta si ti kombinirala? ipak ti je u petak pukcija, sretno.....
*cranky,* znam, ništa nije gore od čekanja, drži se, možda te ugodno iznenade izvanrednim pozivom s kbc Rijeka!!
*trudničice*, poseban pozdrav, svima ostalima pozdrav, vidimo se na kavici!!!!!!

----------


## mravak

> Mravak imam pitanjce za tebe,su ti radili ivf ili icsi metodu?


IVF su mi radili!! 
I imamo istu dijagnozu,i MM piše na nalazu teška oligoasthenozoospermia.
I uvijek smo se bojali kada spoje moje jj i njegove spermiće da neće embriji biti dobri a kad ono naše male mrvice su do zadnjeg dana bile uporne i čak su dvije dogurale do blastocide  :Smile:

----------


## mravak

*barbyRI* bravo za  :Heart: 

*diabolica* ne osjećam nikakve promjene u buši  :Smile:  ali ima vremena  :Smile: 

*sumskovoce* spremaš li se za GO???  :Love: 

*loks,innu* za što bezbolniju punkciju i puno kvalitetnih jj !!


*mrkvica* ako te još šta zanima samo pitaj!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

mravak moja,cijeli dan sam u kuci, zaradila sam si virozu i temperaturu. Glava booli jako  :Sad:  a u ponedjeljak sam trebala na godisnji... Trenutno nisam nego za bolovanje...   loks- drzi se draga, petak samo sta nije dosao! Innu puno srece i tebi!

----------


## dani82

> IVF su mi radili!! 
> I imamo istu dijagnozu,i MM piše na nalazu teška oligoasthenozoospermia.
> I uvijek smo se bojali kada spoje moje jj i njegove spermiće da neće embriji biti dobri a kad ono naše male mrvice su do zadnjeg dana bile uporne i čak su dvije dogurale do blastocide


Jesi sigurna da su ti radili IVF, jer s tako lošim spermiogramom ne znam kako to da su ti radili IVF... na nalzu bi ti trebalo pisati točno koju su metodu primijenili... znam da i parovima s puno blažom dijagnozom rade ICSI

Isto tako me zanima kako to da ste od prve išli na punu stimulaciju? Naime ja sam također kod docentice i vec sam dva puta bila na klomifenima, a imamo iste dijagnoze.
...i nisi napisala jesu ti zamrznuli koju js??

*Innu, loks* sretno cure... puno lijepih js i veseli svršetak ove priče  :Kiss:

----------


## cranky

*Innu, loks* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što bezbolniju punkciju  :Heart: 

*Čekalice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Svima ostalima  :Kiss: 
Dajte, javite se tamo na "kavicu"  :Very Happy:

----------


## diabolica

*innu* pa sutra je veeliki dan....ajme, mislim na tebe i da bude što više odličnih js ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do plusa na testu.
*looks* i za tebe u petak puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ja sam miksala ketonal i heleks....predobra kombinacija  :Mljac:  bila sam sva drvena i odmah išla na posao pa radila do navečer.
*sumskovoce*  :Love:  da brzo ozdraviš!

----------


## loks

mravak mazi mrve i da sve završi perfektrno
sumskvoce ozdravi brzo
igolinica žao mi je zbog tvojih mrva, dobro ste postupili. odmorite se i uživajte u ljetu i sve će bit super. osjećam da će ovo ljeto bit čarobno!
sali beta ti je predivna, uživaj u njoj od sveg srca...želim svima jednu takvu!
ranga cure su ti već sve rekle šta trebaš čuti. ja im se pridružujem i kažem ti da se sve to na kraju isplati. svatko svoj križ nosi a naš kad tad nama donese naše toliko očekivane bebače. sigurna sam da ti je sada možda i najteže (barem je meni bilo). prihvaćanje istine i suočavanje sa takvom bolnom kakva je. al što prije prihvatiš, što prije kreneš u sve to vidit ćeš da će ti biti lakše. jer jedno je sigurno...puno puno je lakše kad se stvari odvijaju pa u kojem god smjeru...bitno da niste pasivci. u čuda treba vjerovati i biti pun optimizma al to se može i uz odrađivanje postupaka i još je lakše. samo lagano, opušteno i sve će ići svojim tokom.
svima svima na ovom forumu ogromna pusa od mene. mi smo odlučili spojit ugodno s korisnim pa ćemo punkciju, transfer i par dana nakon proživiti kao malo raniji ljetni godišnji odmor. bez laptopa, mobitela, tv i svega što narušava mir i savršenstvo veze u dvoje. tako da se vjerojatno do kraja drugog tjedna neću uspjet javiti, mada možda uspjem u hotelu doći do kojeg kompa...čisto da javim stanje mojih js i dal je sve prošlo ok...jer ipak ste mi vi glavne pozitivne vibrice. cure moje ljubac od mene i sretnooo svimaaa!!!

----------


## mrkvica84

Ja sam isto oba dva puta na klomifenima bila sa istom dijagnozom.

----------


## mravak

MM kod njih već 3 god. radi nalaze i svaka 3 mjeseca je sve gori i gori.... možda zato?
Sada sam pregledala sve nalaze i svagdje piše  IVF/ET i moj doktor je dr. Vlastelić, kod docentice sam zavšila jer je dr.V na GO.

Na prvom razgovoru koji je bio 12/09 nam je rečeno da ćemo na IVF ali su napisali Gonali kratki protokol.. na kraju sam završila na Menopuru jer nisu imali GONALA..

I još nešto što me zbunilo, rekli su mi da su izvadili 10 jj... a sada na nalazu piše da mi ih je ostalo 8 zaleđenih(3 su oplodili) ... jedna jj se još pojavila od nekud?????
I da na nalazu piše pacijentica protivno savjetu želi prijenos dva zametka. 

Drage moje, ja sve što znam saznam ovdje od vas... od njih jako malo saznam....

*sumskovoce* pa zašto baš sada pred GO???? a i bolje sada nego u 9 mj  :Smile:

----------


## Igolina1

super za folikuliće *loks*, nadam se da će ti punkcija biti što bezbolnija i da će u svakom folikulu biti js!!! 
a baš ste sladak par ti i tm! ja nisam znala kak se zovem u nedjelju dok smo čekali da vidimo jel će biti transfer, sat i po agonije i opet ništa. kad smo čuli da neće biti ništa nismo čak ni bili jako pogođeni, valjda smo se "istrenirali" da se ne nadamo previše, ali to čekanje je bilo strašno. u svemu tome jedna je dobra stvar, mm se popravio spermiogram, sa teške oligoasteno je došao na oligo, a nije uzimao nikakve preparate ni dodatke prehrani (jer nam bioastin evo stiže već dva mjeseca i nikako) , samo smo u zadnjih mjesec i po uveli u prehranu hrpuuuuuuuu voća, možda je to pomoglo, ne znam. 
u nedjelju smo spremili u ormar strepnje, nadanje i stres, vadimo ih tek u 11. mj i već se puno bolje osjećamo.

pozdrav svima koje ste u postupcima, želim vam punooooo sreće!!

----------


## mrkvica84

Ja isto inzistiram na 2 zametka bez obzira sto me dr.Vlašić nagovara na 1 zametak.Ako budem imala uopšte šta vratiti,tek u petak cu saznati.

----------


## mravak

*Igolina* zašto si naručivala Bioastin kada ga imaš u Ri za kupit??  MM se za mrvicu popravio spermiogram ali dijagnoza je ista... uzimao je Bioastin,cink i selen...

----------


## Igolina1

> *Igolina* zašto si naručivala Bioastin kada ga imaš u Ri za kupit??  MM se za mrvicu popravio spermiogram ali dijagnoza je ista... uzimao je Bioastin,cink i selen...


ma kad sam brzopleta! čitala sam o tome na netu i odmah išla naručiti iz amerike, i onda poslije vidim da ga ima i u Puli.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Sumskovoce

po meni bioastin pomaze, mm je imao dosta bolji nalaz. Te dijagnoze teska oligoastheno i samo oligoastheno uzmite s rezervom. MM je na prvom nalazu imao 5 tisuca plivaca pa su rekli oligoastheno, sad je imao 9 miliona pa je teska oligoastheno. Pokretnih je u oba slucaja 7 posto...

----------


## mravak

DOBRO JUTROOOOO !!!!

*Igolina* nisi jedina brzopleta, mi smo prvu turu naručili iz BiH jer smo mislili da ovdje nema, poslije sam našla i u RI, i to preko ovog foruma  :Yes: 

*Sumskovoce*,kod MM  Bioastin nije toliko pomogao... a voljela bi da je.. ali ipak su me iznenadile moje male mrve u labaratoriju, sve 3 su išle prema bastocidama, to nas je stvarno jako iznenadilo, uvijek nas je bilo strah da neće doći do tarsfera zbog loših kvaliteta mrva...možda je to baš zbog bioastina ...

Izašla na terasu  :Coffee:  a vani prži sunce, 8 h je a vani na suncu ne možeš izdržati !!!!!!!!!! :Cool:

----------


## tigrical

*sara38*
*innu* za bezbolnu punkciju, koliko je to god moguće 
*loks* ja bi za punkciju obično uzela Normabel (za opuštanje mišića) i tabletu koju inače uzimam za bolove. Držim fige za petak
*barby* super! Sad dalje sve neka ide školski! p.s. smanji malo potpis, zauzmeš pola strane...
*mravak* vadili su ti folikule, a ne jajne stanice, a u 1 folikulu mogu biti 2 js zato ti je veći broj
*Igolina1*

Svima pusa i prijavite se za kavicuuuuu

----------


## mare157

*innu* i *loks* sretno na punkciji i neka bude tulum u labu ovih dana, a i u buduće!
*mravak* uživaj u mrvama i mazi trbušić.
*sumskovoce* brzo mi ozdravi
*cranky* jesi zvala ZAVOD da pitaš da li možeš ranije? Možda te i prebace ako ti odgovara?

PUSSSSA svima!

----------


## mare157

*loks* ja sam prvi put za punkciju uzela inekciju kod sestre Mire i otpao mi ljevi guz od bola, a na punkciji osjetila sve živo. Drugi put sam popila 2 normabela od 2mg i 2 neofena forte. Bolilo me, ali puno manje i bila sam puno, puno smirenija.
Uglavnom, inekciju ne preporučam!
Sretno draga sutra i super ga ste si napravili mini GO! Lijepo se provedite i odmorite!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Jutro curke! Meni je bolje, ovu virozu mi je kolegica s posla svesrdno donirala.....ali ležanje i aspirini+ sirup od bijelog sljeza su pomogli. Trenutno šljakam od doma...pa sam vas skočila pozdraviti.
Htjela sam iskomentirati taj sirup, za kojeg su mnoge cure pisale da ga piju kako bi pospješile vaginalnu sluz. E pa djeluje! Ja sam danas 24dc, trebalo bi biti suho ali nije, već je sluzavo kao da ovuliram  :Laughing: 
šteta što MM nesmije ni blizu kako se nebi zarazio....šteta, ima potencijala.... možda i u vrijeme slijedeće O budem pila sirupić   :Wink: 

*Mravak* vjerojatno Bioastin nije jako povećao broj plivača TM-a, ali je mogao pomoći ojačati postojeće. MM je upravo na 4. bočici Bioastina i jedva čekam 7. mjesec i novi nalaz...nadam se da ćemo ponovo skakutati od sreće.... A i nova tura Profertila je kupljena i čeka moju šeficu da krene put Istre  :Smile:  sviđa nam se kombinacija Bioastin + Profertil, povoljno djeluje na MM-a, ojačalo mu je organizam, a ja se ne brinem ima li u tijelu dovoljno nutrijenata da nahrani plivače. Možda je to samo psiha, ali nema veze, bitan je dobar feeling, zar ne?
*loks* ovaj plan je genijalan, odmor dok čekate betu! Genijalno! Lijepo se provedite, neka vam je to zadnji odmor prije tvoje velike buše! Vibram za tebe od srca! 
*Innu* milijon vibrica i za tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mravak

sumskovoće  :Love: 

Imam još jedno pitanje ako mi beta bude pozitivna što radim s tim nalazom? Odem na humanu pokazat? docentica mi je napisala da dođem na ultrazvuk( je mislila na humanu iili kod mog gin,?) i ako trebam na humanu na ultrazvuk da li mi treba uputnica i da li se trebam naručivat? 

mare ... mazim , mazim svoj trbuščić  :Heart:

----------


## tigrical

Izgleda da malena mrvica nije ovaj put odlučila ostati kod svoje mame *Sare38*

----------


## Sumskovoce

Ma neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Katastrofa!!!!!!! Jako mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## mravak

neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 

sara38 tako mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## mare41

sara mila :Crying or Very sad:  :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## innu

ajme, *sara,* ne mogu vjerovat, draga moja, drži se!!!!!!

----------


## cranky

*Sara*  :Heart:   :Heart: 
xzkfdfjkhjsh GRRRRR fjbhwjrhgvuibhvjd GRRRRRR favndfjkgitrgh (ovo je sifrirano da me ne izbace odavde)
 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Vojvođanka

ŠTA????????????????????
nemogu vjerovat, Sara38 tako mi je žao

----------


## mare157

Ma ne, ne i NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! Koje =/$&%$(/=)JGHI&/($%#/09765%/(&=(986)?=IJITI/(&&%%%%
žao mi je strašno Sara!  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## diabolica

Joj, došlo mi je odmah slabo...moram leći....užasno kako loše vijesti utječu na mene....ma ne mogu vjerovat!
*Sara38* ne znam šta da kažem ali budi hrabra!

----------


## Sela

Jako tuzna vijest...jako tuzna

----------


## dani82

*Sara* nemam riječi koje bi pokazale koliko mi je žao... drži se draga  :Love: 
 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Snekica

Sara žao mi je!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## deny:)

Sara38 jako mi je zao

----------


## vita22

:Heart: OVO NIJE POŠTENO.......SARA38 :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Kikica1

Sara, zao mi je. Drzi se draga...

----------


## lucija83

Saro tako mi je žao nemam rijeci utjehe osim da se drzis!!!
i kod mene loše vijesti. moja Gabriela je u bolnici ima upalu bubrega, ja sam katastrofa eto sam da vam kazem jos da mislim na sve vas, drz te fige da sve bude u redu.

----------


## cranky

*Lucija*  :Love:  nadam se da će sve bit ok, mora  :Heart:

----------


## diabolica

*sara38* stalno mislim na tebe otkako sam pročitala vijest...drži se draga, prošla sam to, te suze su najteže....nema za tebe sada utjehe...samo vrijeme mora proći....
*lucija83* baš sam čitala na fejsu da ti je bebica u bolnici, žao mi je, nadam se da će brzo ozdraviti i vratiti se mami....
*sali* kako se ti osjećaš?
Ja sutra na pregled, najvažniji UZV u 20. tjednu.......
Ah danas same loše vijesti.....javite i koju pozitivnu.....svima :Love:

----------


## skandy

Lucija,i bez naših figa  tvoja Gabrielica će biti dobro.
Znaš da su djeca otpornija  i hrabrija  od nas  odraslih ....kiss

----------


## cranky

Zaboravila sam vam rec da se hormoni stitnjace jos uvijek vade na nuklearnoj, ja sam bila jucer.

*Sara*  :Heart:  mislim na tebe stalno i nadam se da je ß ipak kako treba
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

puse svima

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Lucija* veliki zagrljaj za tebe! Gabrijelica će bit dobro uskoro. Bebice iznenađujuće brzo ozdrave, vidjet ćeš!
*Cranky* i ja moram vadit hormone štitnjače, pitala sam u labu u mom domu zdravlja i kažu da 01.07. nazovem i pitam termin u 8. mjesecu  :Sad:  Opet ću putovat do Pule samo da bih dala krv....krasno...I još se pritom čeka 10-ak dana dok nalaz dođe do moje doktorice....Nego, htjela sam ti predložit da nazoveš humanu i pitaš za raniji termin, sad se svašta nešto mijenja i čujem da se oslobodilo mjesta....zašto ne probati?
MM i ja jučer dali krv za pretrage krvne grupe i RH faktora, markere na HIV i hepatitis. Nema mi loks na poslu...kako ću dobit potvrde (pravnu i psihološku)..... a tako sam se radovala da imam "vezu" hehehehe....
Za kojih dva tjedna MM ponavlja s-gram.....ajme opet iščekivanje.....

----------


## mravak

Dobro jutro!!!!

Sara38 jučer si mi cijeli da bila u mislima  :Heart: 

Sumskovoće kako si nam danas????  :Love: 

Diabolica ti ćeš nam javiti dobru vijest  :Smile: 

lucija83... kao što skandy kaže djeca su otpornija i žilavija od nas.. pogotovo curice  :Smile: 

deny... čestitam...imaš samo 7 postova napisanih i već jednu opomenu  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*deny* bez cenzure! samo tako!!!!
*Mravak* ja sam na poslu, ne mogu više visit doma....kad sam doma osjećam se kao invalid, pored zdravog tijela. Neće me jedna obična prehlada onesposobiti! Vidiš ja cijelo vrijeme mislim na tebe i pričam MM-u o jednom paru s našom dijagnozom. Imam feeling kao da sam ja sama u postupku  :Laughing:   jedva čekam tvoju beturinu da skačem od sreće i vičem mužu kako je uspjeh velik!!!! 
Osim što sam prehlađena, meni je danas 25 dan dc, dakle sutra bi trebala M, a mene boli lijeva cicka, a desna ništa, kao da ju nemam....pa imunitet pao....pa pišam cijelo vrijeme - već se tri noći zaredom dižem jer ne mogu držat pi-pi do 7. ujutro (a moš mislit da stišćem od nekih 3 ujutro, pa sve do krajnje granice izdržljivosti)..... Sva sam "van škvare" ove dane......
*Mare* jučer sam njonjala kad si me zvala, sad ću ja tebi jedan PP napisati  :Wink: 
*Diabolica* daj si u avatar sličicu s UZV-a stavi..... sva se raznježim kad vidim male bebe u buši....slatko snivam da je bebolino i u mojoj buši, pa mi dođe toplo oko srca...
Moja zadnja faza (koja je zaista velik napredak u mojoj psihi) je ta da kad god vidim trudnicu u sebi se pomolim za nju i bebača, da budu zdravi i da sve prođe OK. Inače sam kroz zadnjih nekoliko godina bila odustala od molitva (bar onih konvencionalnih) i bila sam pomalo zavidna na trudnice. Sad mi se javlja neka milina kad vidim te trbuhe, sva se raznježim....neka dobrota se budi... bit će to valjda preobrazba zbog faze u kojoj se nalazimo MM i ja....

BTW jučer u labu su nas tehničarke tako sažaljivo gledale (na uputnicama je pisalo primarni sterilitet) i bile su jaaaaaaako drage i ljubazne. Zamalo sam im rekla da nismo baš tako jadni i vrijedni sažaljevanja, mi samo moramo na IVF....

----------


## Ameli

*sara* tako mi je žao draga  :Love:  život je ponekad tako okrutan, prvo ti da tračak nade a onda sve sruši u trenu. želim da iz ovog izađeš još jača i kad budeš spremna kreneš po svog  :Saint:  jer sam sigurna da te negdje čeka.
*lucija* nadam se da će s tvojom gabicom biti sve u red, ipak je ona izrasla iz one žilave i uporne mrvice  :Kiss: 
*SUZY* kako prolazi vrijeme do pozitivne bete?
*mravak* i tebi želim da ti vrijeme čekanja proleti i da nam uskoro javiš dobre vijesti
*skandy* želim ti svu sreću svijeta u tvom dugoočekivanom postupku, neka se isplatilo čekati. kako gibbo kaže "nebo strpljive voli"
svima u niskom startu želim puno uspjeha i šaljem svima pozdrave i  :Kiss:

----------


## mravak

*sumskovoce* do bete još puuunooo vremena , danas mi je tek 5dpt !!  Ovo iščekivanje bete je za poludit !!

----------


## skandy

hvala Ameli.sad si me  podsjetila da na prvoj stranici mojeg  IVF dnevnika  imam podebljanim slovima ispisan baš taj Gibonijev stih ! ...Hodaj...nebo strpljive voli.Hodaj...možda se ipak sve u dobro pretvori . (Hoće)

----------


## mravak

> hvala Ameli.sad si me  podsjetila da na prvoj stranici mojeg  IVF dnevnika  imam podebljanim slovima ispisan baš taj Gibonijev stih ! ...Hodaj...nebo strpljive voli.Hodaj...možda se ipak sve u dobro pretvori . (Hoće)


hoće!  :Heart:

----------


## deny:)

heheh ma nisam nista psovala nego sam zaradila opomenu zbog ponovnog registriranja,nije mi pihvacalo sifru i ja pametnica opet da se reg.hehe kad ono zuti karton.eh da vam se i ja sad malo pozalim,jutros vadila betu,1,10 :Sad:  vise srece drugi put nadam se..veliki pozdrav za sve.i idemo daljeee

----------


## mravak

deny  :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:

----------


## Igolina1

*deny* , strašno mi je žao, zadnjih par dana samo loše vijesti ovdje.

----------


## diabolica

Stvarno ovih dana sve loša vijest jedna za drugom....spremam se na pregled, kad se vratim hoću hoju pozitvnu i dobru vijest da nam danas uljepša dan....cure navalite!

----------


## deny:)

ma sta se moze,bitno je ne odustajati i ici dalje punom snagom,namijat ce se sreca i nama jednoga dana..

----------


## deny:)

nasmijat*

----------


## tigrical

*lucija83* pusa za Gabrielu
*diabolica* 
*deny* žao mi je

----------


## barbyRI

*sara38* jako mi je zao zbog tebe...mogu mislit kako ti je,sve sam to prosla... :Crying or Very sad: 

ja danas jedva malo bolje,2 dana sam bila koma,pozlilo mi navecer u srijedu,imala uzasnu bol u zelucu,pritisak,sve trajalo jedno 4,5h,naravno nista nisam se usudila uzet protiv bolova,toliko mi se trbuh poceo naocigled napuhivat,moji nisu mogli vjerovat,rbuh mi je dosao kao da sm u 6,7mj trudnoce vec,pocela sam otezano disat i uzasne mucnine imala,na hitnoj mi rekli da ne smijem nikako uzet nikakvu tabletu pogotovo jel sam u prvom tromjesecju trudnoce i da bi sve moglo stetit djetetu,samo neki lagani caj popit i ako mogu na silu bar povrcat.a ja na silu povracat ,nema sanse.i negdje oko 10,11 navecer kad je mene lovilo jako povracanje,jedno 7,8min sam ja bez prestanka povracala,a taj dan nisam nista jela osim nekoliko visanja...ne znam, ni sta je islo iz mene van,ali nakon sta sma povratila odmah sam osjetila veliko olaksanje i trbuh je piceo polako smanjivat se.dr rekla da je to normalno u trudnoci...akme al me dobro zdrmalo,bas me gadno ulovilo.ali to nije sve,kako sam legla navecer,ulovila me groznica,zaspim ja konacno i negdje oko 1h ponoci mene bolovi u trbuhu neki cudni kad odem ja na wc kad ono proljev jak,opet mucnina,povracanje...jucer sam cijelo jutro do 3h popodne prelezala,nisam imala snage valjda me sve to iscrpilo,jednostavno me noge nisu drzale,samo sam padala.

*tigrical* smanjila sam potpis,jel sad ok?

----------


## sali

Sara tek sam sada vidjela. Žao mi je draga :Love: , drži se :Heart: 
Deny  :Love: 
Diabolica kako je prošao ultrazvuk?
Svim čekalicama koječega šaljem puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Pusa svima :Heart:

----------


## tigrical

Joj, *Barby* nikad mira kod tebe, ma bit će sve super. Potpis ti je odličan sada, ono je stvarno bilo preširoko.

Pusa svima!

----------


## diabolica

*BarbyRI* i ja sam imala takve tegobe, česte proljeve i napuhanost trbuha a o mučninama i povraćanju da ne govorim....proći će al na žalost doći će neke druge brige i tegobe...nikad mira, sad trebaš izdržati prvo tromjesečje i osjetit ćeš veliko olakšanje.

Ja sam obavila svoj UTZ i pregled....sve je najboljem redu, mjere glave, abdomena, kostiju i otkucaji srca su u normalnim parametrima za 21. tjedan trudnoće....stabilizirao mi se tlak ali isto tako sam smršavila 1,5kg...jel možete vjerovat? Naime od prošli put sam smanjila težinu i do sad sam dobila samo 4kg...uglavnom, ginekologica mi je preporučila samo da što više plivam i uživam u svojoj zdravoj trudnoći do 28. tjedna što jedva čekam, kad slijedi opet UTZ (možda odem na color doppler) da se izmjeri prohodnost kisika u pupkovini i sve ostalo.....do tada mi predstoji samo uživanje...konačno da se malo opustim....
Drage moje želim vam da vrlo brzo budete u mojem stanju.......svima veeeliki virtualni  :Love:

----------


## cranky

*Diabolica* znala sam da će sve bit u redu**  sad samo uživaj
*Barby* nadam se da će ti pomalo popustit tegobe 
*Lucija*  :Heart:  bit će Gabrielica super, vidjet ćeš 

*Sara*  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart: 

*Čekalice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Svima ostalima puse

----------


## innu

*diabolica* , uživaj mi sad draga u miru i bez brige u svom trbušiću!!!!
*lucija*, pusa Gabrijeli, nadam se da će brzo doma svojoj mami :Heart: 
svima vama ostalima da vas sad ne nabrajam, puno pozdrava i sreće u postupcima u kojima trenutno jeste, i puno strpljenja čekalicama  :Love: 
a kod mene ovaj put malo dobrih vijesti (bar za sad, korak dalje od prošli put), puno folikula, tri js, sve tri se oplodile, sutra transfer!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*innu* draga SUPER je to tulum u labu!!!!! Šaljem ti tonu dobrih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnji transfer!
*Diabolica* Jupi!!!! Nek je biba zdrava! Šalji nam trudničku prašinu i sve nas lijepo zarazi  :Wink: 

*Lucija*  :Kiss:  za tebe i Gabicu!

----------


## diabolica

*innu* bravo za tvoje 3 js....to su dobre vijesti, super...osjećam da bi moglo upaliti ovaj put....nek ti je sretno!

----------


## cranky

*innu*  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ pa ti ćeš nam na kavici bit trbušasta  :Grin:  (dolaziš, jel tako?)

----------


## tigrical

*innu* koliko ti je mrvica vraćeno? Pusa

----------


## innu

hvala vam cure na lijepim željama, evo mene, 2 mrve vraćene (jedna se jučer prestala razvijat)! beta 05.07.
pozdrav svima!!!!!
 :Kiss:

----------


## tigrical

Bravo *innu!*

*Sara38*

Rodila se jedna mala riječka MPO curica, čestitam mami i tati!

----------


## mare157

I ja se pridružujem čestitkama na ne baš tako maloj curi! Svima nam to daje snagu za dalje!  :Kiss:  mami i bebi!

----------


## diabolica

*innu* bravo!!! Ima da tog 05.07. feštamo draga...sada pazi na sebe i uživaj u svojim mrvicama!

----------


## barbyRI

innu super,sad odmaraj i drzim fige za 5.7
cestitke mami na bebici,iako ju ne poznam!

----------


## mare157

*innu* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~ za beturinu draga!!

----------


## dani82

*Innu* super za dvije mrvice!!! Držim fige za betu!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Vojvođanka

*Innu* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mrvice

----------


## barbyRI

danas bila vadit hormone,i dalje se vade na  nuklearnoj nisu preselili na polikliniku....

----------


## sali

*Innu* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dvije mrvice i veliku betu

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Inuu* čestitam za mrvice i vibram da se lijepo ugnjezde!
Kod mene druga vrtsa nemira...danas mi je 28 dan dc a menge još nema.Nema ni simptoma, osim što osjećam kao da imama ping-pong lopticu u maternici. Napravila sam test jutros i negativan...BO????
Nije da se nadam više, nego mi nije jasno..moj PMS je jasan i glasan, dok je ovo stanje sad kao pred O (imam super sluz zbog sirupa od bijelog sljeza kojeg pijem zbog prehlade) nisam kuću oribala i ne osjećam potrebu ju oribati, kosa se ne masti, nema prišteva po licu, bole bradavice cicke ne, jede mi se čoksa kao da je danas došla menga...li je nema....
Osim što pijem Vitex nisam ništa drugo promijenila, a Vitex bi trebao djelovat tek nakon 3 mjeseca uzimanja...
Imate li idju šta bi ovo zatišje moglo biti?

----------


## Snekica

Draga, možda jedno duže vrijeme nećeš ni dobiti!!!  :Very Happy: 
Ponovi test za koji dan! Hihihihihihhi!!!

----------


## cranky

*Innu* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se mrve čvrsto uhvate za mamu

*Sumskovoce* nadam se da je to to ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ali isto tako ti moram reć da sam ja do sada (od kad pokušavamo) prošla kojekakve čudne PMS-ove. Na žalost, kad se krene u akciju i tijelo nam se promijeni (čitaj uroti protiv nas). Ja sam do sad 3 put imala toliko jake simptome, od upaljenih bradavica s "ubitćuteakomitakneš" bolnim cicama, sve mi je smrdilo.... i tako, ali na žalost  :Sad:  opet ništa. A vitex je i meni odmah 1. mjesec smirio PMS simptome (pila sam ga 3 mjeseca) Ali nadam se da kod tebe stvarno je to to  :Yes:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Tnx cure... ali ja mislim da ipak nije....I nisam pesimist nego, kako kaže cranky, kad se tijelo poremeti zbog psihe, sve ode u honduras  :Laughing: 
Moj osobni rok zadržavanja menge psihičkim opsesijama je 32 dana  :Wink:  a danas je 28. dan, M inače svakih 26...tako da ima još dana do prave, osnovane sumnje....
Od simptoma T imala sam do sad (u protekle dvije godine): povraćanje, pojačan osjet mirisa, pospanost, umor, bol u križima, učestalo morkenje, promjena boje bradavica, vrtoglavicu i sve to naravo počevši dva do tri dana od očekivane M pa dok sam uspjela taj moj jadan ciklus zadržat u tijelu.... Možda me zato taj blaženi mir toliko iznenađuje....

A *Snekica*...ako budem morala ponavljat test...a to je obzirom na moju strpljivost prekosutra, dakle srijeda, isti dan dolazim u Pulu na kafe  :Wink:  Važi?

----------


## Snekica

Obavezno! Čekam te!
Nego, gdje je Loks? Još se nije vratila?

----------


## Sumskovoce

Dobro jutro  :Coffee:  i sretan dan antifašističke borbe!
Mislim da je loks rekla da je nema cijeli tjeda...ona i mužić se igraju turista  :Grin:  i vjerojatno psuju vrijeme koje više liči na jesen nego na ljeto...

*Innu* kako si draga? Čuvaš mrve? Da znaš da si sad PUPO (pregnant until proven othervise) i da kao trudnica imaš pravo na sve hireve ovog svijeta  :Wink:

----------


## innu

:Grin:  tu sam, bez brige, i već hirujem samo tako (nadam se da neću to ispucat prije nego mi stvarno bude trebalo)
stvarno, di nam je *loks*? čekamo te s vijestima!!! a ni *mravak* se ne javlja! jaaaavi seee!
cure moje veliki pozdrav šaljem svima redom, i još jednom se zahvaljujem na vibricama i lijepim željama, znam da me u ovom trenutku samo vi možete razumijeti!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Innu* ispucaj sve, nije bitno..ionako treba imat razumijevanja za trudničke želje, u protivnom ječmenci....hehehehehe!
*Mravak* nas drži u neizvjesnosti, to nas ona namjerno muči! Jaaaavi se draga!!!!!!

----------


## mravak

Drage moje u bedu sam, nemam vam što javit dobroga... od 7dpt imam smeđe brljavenje,evo već 2 dana.. jutros sam napravila kućni test koji je negativan...možda je 9dpt prerano ali jednostavno sam morala napravit... a i ovo brljavljenje me ubija ... menstrualne grčeve nemam, a oni su mi inače dosta izraženi... a pogleala sam nalaz... docentica mi je napisala da betu vadim 02.07. a to mi je 19 dana od T... mislila sam sutra otići sutra do svoje gin. i s njom se dogovoriti kada da vadim betu... pa da se riješim agonije, da se olakšam i sebi i obitelji... jer mi ne daju da ništa radim... ležim u krevetu igledam tv...izgorit ću na živce... još sam prelažala dane poslije punkcije...skoro sam već 2 tjedna u kući, u krevetu...

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mravak* pomalo! Nemoj se već sad razočarati! ZA kućni test je pre rano, brljavile su cure koje su imale ogromne beturine! Da nisi od brige zapostavila mazit mrve!!!!! Pusti docenticu, neka ona računa kako želi, ti sutra fino kod svoje gin, pa vadit betu! NIJE GOTOVO!!!!! Ajd please nemoj se predat! Ja sam uz tebe kao da se mene tiče!!!! Šaljem ti tisuću poljubaca  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

Da ti nije brljavljenje od implatacije? Jer i za mengu mislim da je prerano. Nema  :Predaja:  
Svima  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  !!!

----------


## magi7

Drage moje Rječanke,
samo sam Vam htjela javii da sam 15.06. točno na termin rodila mog anđela. Bio je porod u vodi i nezaboravno iskustvo.
Svima želim da što prije dođete do svog anđela.
Pusa od nas svoje!!

----------


## skandy

magi ....čestitam ti na tvom anđelu   :Very Happy:

----------


## tigrical

*magi7* iskrene čestitke tebi i tvom M, a malenom anđelu pusa!

----------


## diabolica

*magi7* iskrene čestitke
*mravak* to je sigurno implantacijsko krvarenje, nemoj još uvenuti....ima nade do bete....

----------


## Aurora*

*mravak*, obzirom da si imala transfer 5. dan mislim da nisi prerano radila test i da sutra komotno mozes izvaditi betu. Nema smisla da si produzavas agoniju, niti si odgodom menstruacije zbog utrica, niti si mirovanjem cekajuci na rezultat, koji je vec sada prilicno pouzdan... Zao mi je.  :Sad: 

*magi7* bravo za nezaboravan porod u vodi, rodjenje na dan termina i cestitke za malog andjela!

----------


## mare41

magi7, čestitam cijeloj obitelji, sjećam se tvog uspješnog reš postupka, uživajteeeee!

----------


## mravak

Sada sam već počela malo krvarit... 
Od koliko do koliko se vadi beta u KBC Ri? Gin. mi radi ujutro tako da mislim da neću uspjet dobit uputnicu i vratit se na KBC
Privatno gdje se vadi, znam za jedan privatan labaratorij kada se ide uskom cestom od policijske stanice Zamet do poliklinkike Mediko(sada su se preselili) da li se tamo može vadit beta? 

*Innu* čestitam za dvije mrvice..

*magi7 čestitam!!*

----------


## Aurora*

Na Nuklearnoj vade betu do 10h, a privatno je vade i u ovom laboratoriju na kojeg si vjerojatno i mislila.

----------


## mravak

Hvala Aurora baš sam na njega mislila!! To mi je blizu !! Reci te mi ako me beta bude neg. ili poz. da li s tim privatnim nalazom mogu otići do Humane pitat ih što dalje??

----------


## Sumskovoce

mravak draga ljubice moja! Ja se jos uvijek nadam da nije gotovo... I dalje ti saljem puno poljubaca i veliki zagrljaj.   Od moje M jos nista,makar simptomi su poceli. Bole me kriza ludjacki i imam neki cudan feeling tamo dole... Nek vec jednom dodje...

----------


## tigrical

> Hvala Aurora baš sam na njega mislila!! To mi je blizu !! Reci te mi ako me beta bude neg. ili poz. da li s tim privatnim nalazom mogu otići do Humane pitat ih što dalje??


Nalaz je nalaz bilo privatni ili od nuklearne. Slobodno s tim nalazom odi na humanu.

----------


## mravak

> mravak draga ljubice moja! Ja se jos uvijek nadam da nije gotovo... I dalje ti saljem puno poljubaca i veliki zagrljaj.   Od moje M jos nista,makar simptomi su poceli. Bole me kriza ludjacki i imam neki cudan feeling tamo dole... Nek vec jednom dodje...


I ja se nadam da nije kraj... tj. mislim da ne želim to shvatit iako je već skoro sve jasno da je kraj za moje dvije mrve  :Sad: 
 ... mislim kada prestanem uzimati utrće da će M doći na velika vrata ...

*sumskovoce*  što se tiće tvoje M... meni je pomogao tvoj savjet... isti dan kada sam napravila test dobila sam je .. a kasnila mi je dobrih 7 dana prije ovog postupka... očito od nervoze...tako je sada i kod tebe... doće će onaali kada bude spremna... nema druge nego se opustiti i čekati ...

----------


## mravak

> Nalaz je nalaz bilo privatni ili od nuklearne. Slobodno s tim nalazom odi na humanu.


Neki se doktori ljute kada se donese privatni nalaz, zato sam pitala...

----------


## Sumskovoce

he mravak, ja popiskala test  jos jucer  :Wink:  pa negativan. Zato se nicem ne nadam. Buduci da sam na god htjela bi na kupanje za 2,3 dana...kad bi M dosla sad bilo bi idealno... Drzi se draga!

----------


## mravak

> he mravak, ja popiskala test  jos jucer  pa negativan. Zato se nicem ne nadam. Buduci da sam na god htjela bi na kupanje za 2,3 dana...kad bi M dosla sad bilo bi idealno... Drzi se draga!


Najgore od svega mi je što imam 8 zaleđenih jj proći će još jedna godina dok se to potroši, a ruku na srce zna se da su jako male moogućnosti da se od toga nešto ulovi... ako se nisu ulovile 2 moje mrve blastocide što mogu očekivat od zaleđenih jj????

----------


## mravak

> he mravak, ja popiskala test  jos jucer  pa negativan. Zato se nicem ne nadam. Buduci da sam na god htjela bi na kupanje za 2,3 dana...kad bi M dosla sad bilo bi idealno... Drzi se draga!


Kakvo kupanje pogledaj vrijeme kroz prozor!! Kiša, kiša, i kiša... 

I neće ti jedna M pokvarit GO !! Jesi li ti čula za TAMPONE ??  :Grin: 


Držim se za jastuk i plačem.. što ću drugo ??  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## diabolica

Joj tako mi je teško sve ovo čitati... :Sad: 
Cure držite se  :Love:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mravak potpisujem Auroru tako je i meni bilo najprije brljavljenje pa minus na testu a onda sam prestala sa utrićima pa je počela i menstruacije, kad je gotovo treba prihvatiti situaciju kakva je, bezveze mi je produžavati tu agoniju to nas neće napraviti trudnicama

----------


## mravak

Mislila sam večeras prekinut sa utrićima jer su me jajnici počeli nabijat...što vi mislite?

----------


## Aurora*

> Mislila sam večeras prekinut sa utrićima jer su me jajnici počeli nabijat...što vi mislite?


Pogledaj moj post na Odbrojavanju pa ako nisi pobrkala dpo (dan poslije ovulacije/punkcije) i dpt (dan poslije transfera) i ako ti je danas stvarno 9. dpt, a ne mozda 9. dpo onda bih ja na tvom mjestu zaista prekinula s utricima.

----------


## mare157

*mravak* izvadi betu, ali ne gubi nadu. Nesmiješ očajavati.
*sumskovoce* kakav je test danas?
 Ima li neko neke informacije od *loks*?? Znam da uživaju na malom GO, ali ja baba sam radoznala! :Laughing: 

Svima :Heart:

----------


## Vojvođanka

Magi7 iskrene čestitke za tvog anđela  :Zaljubljen: 
Mravak?????? šta kaže beta???

----------


## Sumskovoce

Jutro curke!
Mravak - javi nam betu, kakva god  da je...
Cure moje, test je ponovo negativan  :Sad:  a M nema.... sad se bojim da se nešto nije poremetilo kod mene. Prestajem piti Vitex jer je možda on krivac za to kašnjenje od 5 dana... huhuhuhuh  :Sad:  možda skočim kod moje gin popodne po nalaze koji su već trebali stići i pitat ju da me pogleda na UVZ... možda imam neku cistu ili slično... zadnji put kad je toliko kasnila imala sam veliku cistu na jajniku koja je srećom pukla s mengom...

----------


## barbyRI

*magi* cestitam na malom anđelcicu!
*mravak* kakva je beta,jesi vadila! drzim fige!

Evo ja danas u 11.tj. mucnine malo manje ipak,samo cesto me zeludac boli,sva sam zapuhana,mamurna...valjda je sve to normalno  u trudnoci,samo gadno kad me ulovi strasna bol u zelucu,koja traje po pol dana,a nesmijem nista popit protiv bolova....nadam se da ce sve biti lakse kad prodje prvo tromjesecje....
pozz svima!

----------


## mravak

menga je došla na velika vrata... čula sam se sa svojim dr. i rekao mi je da mogu prestat sa utričima i da nema potrebe da vadim betu... tako da je to sve od ovog postupka!!! 
Ono što nas ne slomi, ojača nas...idemo dalje, ne predajem se ja tako lako !! 
Sada ću napuniti baterije u iduća 2 mj... selim se iz kuće u vikendicu na moru ... jeee...

 Jučer sam bila koma,isplakala sam se, ali danas sam cijeli dan po kavama i super se osjećam... cijeli postupak sam odležala i zahtjevala sam dvije mrve i znam da sam dala sve od sebe...  doći će na red i naš dobitni postupak!!
* Pusa svima* i ako me ne bude duže na forumu znajte da se negdje bučkam u jadranskom nam moru i pržim na suncu...nemam tamo net... divljina  :Smile: 
 ...čak sam odlučila malo smršati, ne puno cca 2-3 kg  :Smile:  Puna sam planova... ali pitajte me da jesen da li sam smršala ili se udebljala od ljenčarenja  :Smile:  

*loks* puno sreće za tvoje dvije mrve !!

----------


## Sela

Sretno *Mravak* i samo tako,pozitivno!!!!!!! :Yes:

----------


## weather

Magi čestitam na mrvi  :Klap: 

Svima ostalima velika pusa i vibram da se ovi negativni pokušaji do kraja godine pretvore u pozitivne jer je jako lijepo čitati kada netko uspije  :Kiss:

----------


## diabolica

*Mravak* bravo za stav, tako treba, lijepo se odmori, napuni baterije, misli pozitivno.....čeka tebe bebulina negdje tamo u budućnosti samo treba izdržati do tada! Pusa!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Mravak bravo za pozitivu! Barby slatke su te mucnine, a i brzo ce proci. Meni M dosla,napokom! Slijedece srijede folikulometrija. A danas lezanje i odmor... Pozz svima!

----------


## innu

*magi7,* čestitke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*mravak*, lijepo si napisala, bar znaš da si dala sve od sebe, ja ti želim od srca već sljedeći postupak da bude dobitni!
*sumskovoće*, krenulo je..... svu sreću ti želim!
sve vi moje drage znane i neznane, posebno trudnice, pozdrav i  :Kiss:

----------


## lucija83

Hvala cure na lijepim željama mi smo doma ali borba  jos nije gotova lijecenje je u tijeku eto samo da vam se javim, puse svima od mene  i Gabice!!!

----------


## innu

*lucija83*, super da je Gabica stigla doma, čuvajte se i ozdravite čim prije :Heart:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Draga Lucija, super da ste stigle doma i nadam se da ce se Gabica brzo oporaviti i nastavit rasti sretna i razigrana! Nemoj puno brinut!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Draga Lucija, super da ste stigle doma i nadam se da ce se Gabica brzo oporaviti i nastavit rasti sretna i razigrana! Nemoj puno brinut!

----------


## Sumskovoce

innu- samo za info, ne ulazim jos u postupak, vec mi moja gin mjeri folikul i ganja dan ovulacije. Da budemo sigurne da je sve ok i da dr V ima sto vise info prije nego odredi protokol...

----------


## innu

:Embarassed:  a i u potpisu ti piše 9mj, svejedno sretno!!!

----------


## diabolica

*Lucija83* šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za što prije ozdravljenje tvoje Gabi!
*innu* ti obavezno izvještavaj oko svoje situacije (ako budeš imala probadanje/ugniježdavanje i sl.) i tebi puno ~~~~~~~~~za tvoju bebolinu!

----------


## mrkvica84

innu kako si ti, jeli ludis vec lagano cekajuci betu?Ja sam bila na trbnsferu kad i ti...ako me se sjecas

----------


## innu

*mrkvica84*, baš mi je drago da si se javila! joj dobro sam, za sad, ko će to dočekat?! kako si ti?
*diabolica*, sve javim, a kako si ti?

----------


## mrkvica84

skicnem ja tu svako toliko da vidim kako ste,ja sam dobro valjda,neznam kako bi se uopste trebala osjecati!Jesi pocela raditi ili?    Ja sam danas bila kod svoje gin.preporuka je da budem na bolovanju,a ja vec sada luda doma!

----------


## ranga

baš mi je žao, *mravak*, al tako si optimistična i to je tako lijepo vidjeti!! Sretno!!

----------


## diabolica

> *mrkvica84*, baš mi je drago da si se javila! joj dobro sam, za sad, ko će to dočekat?! kako si ti?
> *diabolica*, sve javim, a kako si ti?


Ja sam prošla pola puta, ulazim u 5. mjesec trudnoće, sad se već osjećam puno bolje, jedino noge natiču ali tu MM vjerno uskače svaku večer sa masažom....uskoro krećem u nabavku opreme za bebača i sezona plivanja pa se veselim...a i našoj kavici uskoro....

----------


## tigrical

*mravak* - super za stav i uživaj u divljini
*innu, mrkvica84* 
*lucija83* pusa Gabrieli i neka što prije ozdravi
*diabolica* pozdravi TM, neka te pazi i masira

*sara38* 

Pusa svimaaaaa

----------


## barbyRI

meni jucer pozlilo  i dospjela na hitnu,od 1 do 6h.tamo doci to je luda kuca..na hitnoj nalaze sam cekala samo 4 i pol sata....pocela mi oko podne i nesto jaka bol u prsima,nesnosna da sam se grcila,savijala,kako je krenula sve jace ja legla,pocelo mi zatvarat disne puteve,nisma imala zraka,puls mi je ubrzano radio,i ja nazovem ginek da pitam sta cu da mi je jako lose da me zanosi a ne smijem  nista popit da mi se to malo smiri,ona me svu prestrasila kaze to moze biti napad zucne kesice ili pak ugrusak u plucima koji se zna javit trudnicama.nek idem odmah na hitnu.ja gotova,jos vise u panici,samo sam molila boga da me malo ta bol popusti da dojem na hitnu i onda ce sve biti ok.a naravno kad ne treba uvijek se nadjes sam kuci.muz mi trebao tek oko 4h doci sa posla.zvala mamu i mama me odpeljala na hitnu.sad vise ne mislis na sebe samo mi je beba bila na pameti,sta ako se njoj sta desi??? naravno tamo im odmah pet puta za redom napomenula da sam trudnica da mi ne daju nesto sta ne smiju,itd...mjerili mi tlak,tlak mi 160/90 visok,pogotovo za mene koja inace cijeli zivot imam tlak  90/60,100/70 i to mi je normalno. radili mi ekg, uredan srce,pluca ok.pise jedino otezano disanje kad su me zaprimili,to vjerojatno od tih jakih bolova i panike...trbuh mi se opet napuhao koda sam za rodit,svaki put tako kad me ta bol ulovi.nalazi krvi ok,radili nesto i za srce isto ok.malo manji mi je kalij,drugi sve dobro.nakon jedno sat i nesto popustili mi malo bolovi,ja sve jace napuhnuta i poslije opet krenu bolovi,onda mi venski dali peptoran i za 5 min koda nista nije bilo.navodno jaki zelucani napad.pita me sta ste jeli,ja kazem cijeli dan pol krafne jel mi nije islo,ona se cudi da od toga napad dobila.sve dijetalno moram jest,a strah me sad ista stavit u usta da me opet ne ulovi i to bas sad kad bi morala raznovrsnu hranu jesti i da beba sto bolje napreduje...cudno mi jako za taj peptoran jel kad sam prosli tj isto dobila napad i bolove,rekli mi nikakve lijekove samo caj jel sve moze naskodit dijetetu.rekli mi da se javim ginek da cisto provjerim da je sa bebom sve ok..joj tako sam u strahu,nadm se da je i da su znali sta rade kad su mi davali jucer te lijekove..

lucija drago mi je da je malena dobro
mravak uzivaj sad pa opet u nove pobjede

----------


## Kikica1

A kod tebe barby nasa nikad mira. Nadam se samo da ce se uskoro sve smiriti pa da ces biti okej. Ja sam u trudnoci imala "samo" koma mucnine i cesta povracanja do 14.tj. a nakon toga povremeno. Inace imam problema sa zelucem ali u trudnoci me kiselina ubijala tako da sam pila i peptoran i gastal, samo ti je bitno da konzultiras lijecnika prije toga.

----------


## Sumskovoce

a draga Barby, nikad mira... Srecom sve je dobro zavrsilo. Drzim fige da sve ostane mirno i dosadno od sad pa ubuduce. Mazi busu i cuvaj se!  :Kiss:

----------


## ranga

molim vas za savjet / ponajprije riječanke

- da bih napravila nalaz KG, Rh faktora, markeri na hepatitis, hiv - obraćam se svojoj liječnici opće prakse?
- bris cerviksa, ureaplasma erealyticum et mycoplasma hominis - radim kod svog ginekologa? (odnosi li se ovo zadnje na muža?)

hvala

----------


## innu

*ranga,* ako me sjećanje ne vara, sve to kod svojeg ginekologa dobivaš uputnice, a briseve isto radiš kod njega/nje! muž blaženi samo krvnu grupu/rh faktor, kod svoje doktorice opće prakse.
*mrkvica84,* počela sam radit, s jedne strane mi je bolje, jer se doma bar ne grizem! a ti? ćeš počet ili si još malo doma?
*diabolica* , blago tebi, ja moram platit da mi netko noge izmasira.....
cure pozdrav svima..... :Bye:

----------


## diabolica

*innu* draga još malo pa će i tebi TM masirati stopala kad mu pokažeš plusić na testu  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*barbyRI* ma joj koma je to kad ti je loše...i ja sam danas imala male šokove po gradu, skoro sam i ja završila na hitnoj, naime pozlilo mi je (izgleda tlak) u Prenatalu ali izašla sam van misleći da mi fali zraka i završila sam u nekom kafiću (hvala curama iz kafea Johnye Walker - prekoputa Nine iza autobusnog kolodvora, cure su super, rijetko je da naiđeš na nekoga da tako reagira - koje su me odmah polegle i dale šećera i vode) jer mi je opasno počelo zujati u ušima i crnilo pred očima, hladan znoj i sva sam bila blijeda......MM doletio kao usplahiren od straha.... izgleda da nema za mene šetnjica dopodne dok sunce ne zađe i ne smijem nikuda bez pratnje....danas sam ostatak dana provela ležeći....

----------


## tigrical

Ajme, trudnice naše! Držite se hlada i samo lagano. Mislimo na vas. Pusa!

----------


## barbyRI

vecer cure!
ono sta  me ulovilo u srijedu je bilo nista naspram cetvrtka kad me opet ulovilo...od 2 popodne do 1 ponoci sam bila na hitnoj.oko 1h popodne me ulovila opet strasna bol da sam se sva grcila,kad me mama vidjela kaze da sam imala izoblicenu facu od bolova.nisam mogla nac mjesta nigdje,ni sjest ni leci,ni stajat,ma strasno.prvi dan na hitnoj nista nisu posebno ustanovili da bi mi cetvrtak radili utz abdomena i nasli zucne kamence,jedan veliki od cm koji se sakrio u zucnom mjehuru i ostalih 3 koji su maniji i upravo oni rade probleme,setaju okolo.vadili mi nalaze,.nalazi mi katastrofalni,jetrene probe pogotovo,sta je dozvoljeno 30 vrijednost meni skoro 300.a mokraca mi ko krv crvena stalno i gusta.kad je zena u laboratoriju vidjela i nalaze ulovila se za glavu kad mi ih je davala.ako sam taj dan prezivila,toliko sokova,stresa,placa...nikom nikad nebi pozelila.skoro me zadrzali u bolnici da mi se stisa upala i da vide kakvi ce nalazi opet bit ali naravno trudnicu niko nece drzat rado na odijelu koji nije ginekologija,tako me u 1 ponoci otpustili kuci,uz strogu dijetu samo kuhano povrce,piletinu,caj i vodu.nista mlijecno,voce,itd... aki mislim da mi se smanje napadi.i da izguram trudnocu do kraja....sta bi bilo veliko cudo da prije ne dospijem pod noz.da sad nisam trudnica odmah bi me operirali i bilo bi ok,ali ovako se ne usude. prvo su htjeli videt na hitnoj da li je sve ok sa bebom nakon mojih bolova i svega i poslali me na pregled gore na kat humane,kad ono tko drugo nego dr vlastelic dezuran,bas sam se iznenadila,bilo mi je tako drago,u toj svoj boli,muci,netko poznat,kad me vidio,zinuo kaze sta je sa vama?ja kazem poslali me sa hitne imala zucni napad,kaze sta ce jos na vas,bas ste peh.pregledao me i utz radio,moja bebica super hvala Bogu jedino mi je to bilo  vazno u svoj toj muci.sad sam vec velika skoro 5cm,u 8 dana 20mm narasla,i prvi put je mahala rukicam i nogicama,govori vlastelic ma vidite ju kako zivo plivam i masem,kako je super samo vi sad niste...on mi kaze da ako budem operirana ako dodje do toga ako mi nedaj bog pukne zuc i bude rizicno da bebi to nece smetat da oni ne diraju na operaciji maternicu.ali mene je svejedno strah nenormalno,kako sam tesko dosla do svega ovoga i bebica super da mi se sad sta zakomplicira...mislim da bi me to slomilo i da bi na psihijatriju dospjela.  pitala dr od kad imam te kamence kaze vjerojatno od prije ali su se sad u trudnoci aktivirali ali i da cesto nastanu u trudnoci.ova dva dana su mi bila najstresnija u zivotu,i sad ovako i dalje zivit kad ce me opet ulovit napad,rekli mi da ako me opet ulovi ili i temp. dobijem da odmah dodjem i da ce me hospitalizirat.najvaznije mi je sta mi je dr vlastelic rekao da bebica ne osjeca bol,a to je vazno.

----------


## sandric

E mila moja jako mi je zao zbog tebe sto se tako sekiras. Mogu zamisliti kako ti je bilo tesko i kako si se uplasila ali drzim ti fige da te vise ne zaboli i da se to sve smiri. Odmaraj kuci, jedi tu hranu kako su ti rekli laganu za varenje i mazi svoju bebicu kojoj hvala Bogu nije smetao tvoj bol. Drzi se ....

----------


## kiara79

ajme barby draga :Sad: ..baš mi je žao...nadam se daće biti dobro,samo se ti drži preporuke doktora,i sve će biti ok..
a najvažniije je da je bebica dobro... :Saint:

----------


## barbyRI

hvala vam cure :Smile:

----------


## loks

dobar dan cure moje...evo i mene! ja sam danas 6dnt i osjećam se...pa kao da ću kroz par dana dobit m, iako bi bilo pre rano. vraćena jedna mrva i tek drugi tjedan beta (07.07. ako je dočekam). teta biologica kaže da je mrva čista petica i da je postigla najbolji mogući razvoj za tu fazu. inače punkc je bila u pet a mrva vraćena u pon, pa sad ne znam dal je to treći ili četv dan. od punkcije me stalno neš probada. stalno neki pritisak i bol malo kao da bole jajnici, a malo kao pred m. dosta me peru živci a cicke kao nikad do sad...za playboy  :Laughing: . čitam i vidim da su svakakva iskustva, nekoga boli kao da će svaki ćas dobit m pa opeda trudne, neko ko da nije ništa pa trudne, spominju se neki grčevi i svašta nešto...da izludiš od brige...zato ne preostaje nam drugo nego čekati pa šta bude. vidim da ima puno novosti pa da sad ne nabrajam svakog zasebno svima velika pusa. moram samo posebno spomenuti *mravak,* joj jako mi je žao baš sam se nekako nadala za tvoje dvije blastice. i daaa želiš mi sreću za dvije js, kako ti to znaš? se mi poznamo? zašto mi se nisi javila ako si u čekaoni možda skužila
pusa svima

----------


## cranky

UH  :Shock:  odem na par dana, a vi srušite forum i još sve nešto ružno  :Sad: 
Da ne nabrajam pojedinačno sve vas  :Kiss:  i jedva čekam kavicu.
*Trudnjače* naše pazite se molim vas  :Heart: 
*Čekalice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## diabolica

Svim čekalicama da sve na kraju bude u plusu!
*Barby* drži se draga!
Ostalima šaljem  :Love:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Braby* draga moja tvoja beba je borac svjetskih razmjera, nemoj se brinuti, sve će bit OK. Nadam se da će se i tvoj kamenac smiriti i da više neće stvarati probleme. Držim ti fige da ne moraš opet trčat na hitnu. Pa neka ti dragi bog pošalje malo dosade i mira nakon silne muke i stresa! Vibram za tebe i bebicu ~~~~~~~~~ makar znam, 100% sam sigurna da će sve bit OK!
*Cranky* javit ćeš nam start, je tako?
*sandrić* pa šta se ne hvališ da si čekalica koja sitno broji! Daj da zavibram za tvoju HUGE beturinu ~~~~~~~~~~!
*loks* nadam se da si se lijepo odmorila i nauživala u mužiću  :Wink:  i nadam se da je mužić uživao u cickama  :Laughing:  koje će se još nastavit povećavati! I naravno da ćeš dočekat betu, kakve su to spike! Falila si nam na forumu!

----------


## mare157

*Barby* draga drži se! Beba ti je fajter neslučenih razmjera! Biti će sve 5!
*looooooooooooks* welcome back! A stalno si mi bila u mislima! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu 07.07.! I ne zabrijavaj da je nećeš dočekati!

ostalima šaljem  :Kiss:

----------


## barbyRI

da stvarno je moja bebica borac i neda se...najvaznije od svega mi je da ona nista  ne osjeti,tako mi je dr vlastelic rekao.a bas sam neki dan u novinama citala da su istrazivanja pokazala da fetus ne osjeti nikakvu bol do 24tj.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Ma bebica osjeti samo maminu ljubav!!!!!!

----------


## barbyRI

> Ma bebica osjeti samo maminu ljubav!!!!!!


to sigurno...molim samo Boga da izslepam ovu trudnocu  do kraja bez ponovnih jakih napada i da poslije kad bebu malo dignem na  noge da odem operirat to cudo i da budem konacno na miru.jel ovako zivit  u strahu kad ce me ulovit opet,jako tesko je zivit...

----------


## diabolica

hay curke.... ja sam u zatvorenom, ne smijem van zbog tlaka na ovu vrućinu i moram čekati da sunce malo zađe pa sam 
samo htjela zavibrati ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~da nam ovaj 7. mjesec donese puuuuno novih plusića i da nekako Rijeka konačno živne da ovo ljeto bude dobitno (kad već Humana radi  :Very Happy: ).....
*BarbyRI* samo odmaraj i miruj, pridržavaj se liječnikovih uputa i mazi bušu....izdržat ćeš ti to za svoju bebolinu!
*Cranky*  :Heart:  javljaj se obavezno
*Sara38*  :Heart:  nadam se da se polako oporavljaš, javi se ako si raspoložena....ako nisi, nema veze, daj si vremena ja sam prošla sve to i znam kako je...pomislim na tebe skoro svaki dan!
*Innu* i tebi puno, puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~za najveću betu do sad!

*Sumskovoce, Vojvođanka, Dani, Tigrical, Vita, Loks, Mare157, mravak, Kikica1, Lucija, mrkvica84, ranga, sali* i sve koje sam zaboravila šaljem najveći  :Kiss:

----------


## cranky

Drage moje naravno da ću se javljat, ali krećem s boc boc tek za cca 2 tjedna pa sad malo špijuniram i vibram iz prikrajka  :Wink: 

*Trudnjače*  :Heart:  već sam vam rekla, čuvajte se molim vas, nemojte da ja moram doć držat stražu  :Cool: 

Jedva čekam kavicu  :Very Happy: 

Puse svima  :Kiss:

----------


## loks

jesmo uživali smo koliko god smo mogli. i vi ste meni falile! *sumskovoce* pomislit će žene da dilam potvrde..."ajmo ajmo nevjerojatna ponuda, još malo pa nestalo, đaba, samo 20 kn svaka, za prvih 10 kupaca pravna potvrda besplatno"... :Laughing:  
nemam baš puno pametnog za pisat...u frci sam pa bolje da ne prenašam negativu na vas, zato kontroliram misli i riječi koje pišem. polako iz euforije prelazim u fazu straha i nedoumice. u biti najviše me strah šta ako ne uspije, normalno da me toga najviše strah...mada sam svijesna da sam preživjela prije preživjet ću i sada (ako bude trebalo) al ne bi, ja takooo ne biiii, ja bi ovaj put htjela biti sretnaaaa!!!
*snekice* di si nam ti, u kojoj ste fazi? 
pusa svima

----------


## Sumskovoce

*loks* tajko mlada i već dilaš  :Wink:  dolazimo MM i ja u centar slijedeći tjedan, je tako?????? A ti ne brij briju, nego pozitivu  :Wink:  Skakat ćemo tvojoj beturini kao nikad do sad!!!!!!!!
*Cranky* proći će brzo ta dva tjedna, vidjet ćeš! A onda boc-boc i vibranje do neba!!!!!
*Diabolica*  :Kiss:  i tebi i bebici!!!!!!
*Barby* znam da je težak život u neizvjesnosti! Vibram ti da strepnje budu uzaludne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Svim ostalim suborkama velika  :Kiss:  i znojav sunčani pozdrav!

----------


## ranga

*innu*, hvala na odgovoru
danas smo bili kod pravnika, sad idemo dalje - još nas puno toga čeka 
*diabolica* hvala za   :Kiss: , a ovi su za tebe   :Kiss:  :Kiss: 
*barby ri* - sretno!
svima  :Klap:  na pozitivi i hrabrosti!!

----------


## innu

*trudničice*, pomalo i po hladu!!!! :Heart: 
*ranga*, i drugi put!
*cranky*, još malo........
*sara38* :Heart: 
svim curama veliki pozdrav, nadam se da se vidimo na kavici u čim većem broju!

----------


## loks

ovo sam zaboravila podijelit sa vama, kako sam bila  :Sad:  na dan transf. presretna naravno jer je do t uopće došlo, među ljepšim danima u životu mi je to bilo, ali tužna jer sam bila sama u sobi. pripremala se ja na čakule, bit će cura da brbljamo, a ono sama. pitam sestru sva ushićena kad će doć druge (jer ih je u čekaoni bilo itekako), napokon ću nekog upoznat, a ona meni da danas nema nikog osim mene. a mene tuga, ajme jadne ako im se nisu oplodile, znam kako bi meni bilo. pa sam se utješila mislima da se svima super razvijaju i da će ih u biti odgodit za dva dana...i tako...provela ja sat i po u meditiranju...

----------


## Sumskovoce

a loksi draga.... kako si ti brinula za druge.... sweet!!!!

----------


## diabolica

*loks* ja sam opet bila sa 3 cure na transferu, sve smo se nadale, razmjenjivale simptome u tih 14 dana a na kraju je samo meni uspjelo....baš se nisam dobro osjećala kad su one redom ili prokrvarile ili im je bio test negativan....zato svojim suborkama sa transfera 11.02. šaljem :Heart:

----------


## skandy

meni je sinoć bila štoperica i sutra je punkcija...brrrrrrrrrrr  .cvikam ,cvikam ....

Dobila sam apaurin da ga popijem večeras ali nisam sigurna da će me on držat  do sutra

----------


## diabolica

*skandy* ne brini...nije tako strašno, da se izdržati, šaljem ti puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za što više jajnih stanica

----------


## skandy

hvala diabolica  

prošla dva puta je bilo prestašno zato i cvikam.

----------


## lucija83

Skandy evo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sto bezbolniju punkciju, drži se draga, puse svima !!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Skandy* za bezbolnu punkciju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~

----------


## Snekica

*Loks*, isto kao i *Cranky*, iz prikrajka vas pratim (špijuni su in). Mi smo u fazi odmora dok ne počne obnova!  :Very Happy:  Čekamo deveti mjesec da se stranci vrate svojim kućama pa da nam oslobode ovih novih 2 km novootvorenog Istarskog Ipsilona! Stiglo ljeto, ubrzo će i more opet doći na 24-25 °C pa ćemo se možda i bućnuti u vodu, ako bude mjesta... I tako sad maaaalo odmaramo i "ne mislimo" na bebu, i "opušteni smo" jer nam je to sve ipak na "psihičkoj bazi". ...Osim kad se keksamo... :Embarassed: 

Vibriram za tvoj 07.07. i očekujem ni manje ni više već troznamenkastu BETURINU! :Heart: 

Cure, pozzzzzzzzzzdrav!!! (da ne bi nekog slučajno izostavila šaljem grupni  :Kiss: )

----------


## Snekica

Skandy, za bezbolnu punkciju i Bingo transfer~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## cranky

Koje zatisje pred buru  :Kiss:

----------


## cranky

*Skandy* kako je proslo, kad je transfer...????

----------


## skandy

prošlo je tako da sam se zamalo onesvjestila .Došlo mi je slabo na stolu iako sam dobila jednu injekciju  sat prije punkcije i jednu vaginalno tik pred punkciju.
Dobili smo  4 js a transfer bi trebao biti u ponedjeljak 
Tako sam tužna i razočarana zbog tako malog broja, pošto imam mogućnost da se zamrznu .Bojim se da će ih jedva biti i za transfer a kamoli za zamrzavanje.

----------


## Ameli

Skandy glavu gore, izbaciti takva negativna razmišljanja. kad mislim da je nešto loše uvjek se sjetim cura koje ne dobiju niti jednu js i pomislim kakva sam ja sretnica. tvoja četvorka je super i sve će se oploditi i ugnjezditi  jer ti nemaš s time problema, a za nakon toga ću navijati iz petnih žila da mrvice ostanu kod tebe narednih 9 mjeseci. :Kiss: 
svima ostalima pozdrav i sretno!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*skandy* Ameli je u pravu, nemoj se pls bedirati i brinuti. 4 js su super i sve će se lijepo oploditi. Ma taman da se i ne oplode sve 4, idemo korak po korak, treba nam jedna koja će se uhvatit i ugnjezdit i postat tvoje maleno zlato!
Želim ti da odustaneš od briga i da ovaj postupak bude onaj BINGO postupak koji će ti donijeti tako jako željenu bebicu!!!! Vibram!!!!

*Cranky* kad će zapuhat tvoj vjetar????

----------


## cranky

*Skandy* nema mjesta negativnosti, nemoj da ti ja moram doć dat po turu  :Evil or Very Mad:  Ovo ti je dobitni postupak i nema veze koliko je js  :Love:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za orgije u labu
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


A ja ja polako postajem histerična od isčekivanja svog prvog *i zadnjeg*  IVF-a. Ubija me isčekivanje nepoznatog i neizvjesnost, ja bi da mogu sutra krenut  :Grin:  ali eto u limbu sam još desetak dana cca  :Razz:

----------


## skandy

hvala vam ženskice moje.Znam da nije fer od mene prema curama koje ne dobiju niti jednu js a ja se bediram zbog 4 .
U prošlom postupku u rIjeci imali smo ih 10 oplođenih.Bilo je to prije više od dvije godine.Starim li ja to pa sa godinama i slabi kvaliteta i broj mojih js ....qrrrrrrr.

u 10 ću nazvati lab.pa ću vidjeti šta se događa 

cranky ... tih sitnih 10 dana pretvorilo se u vječnost,znam .Ma neka ti prođu što prije

----------


## lucija83

Skandy draga ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu !!!!!!
Cranky legendo stršpljen spasen, ja kad sam isla na moj prvi IVF nisam imala blage veze o nicemu i nisam se brinula o nicem jer ionako nisam imala pojma sta ce mi raditi i kako sve to ide, a sad kad bi isla u novi postupak sad me je strah bas zato sto znam sta sam sve prosla, nekad je bolje ne znati bar po meni, sve u svemu zelim ti da ti ovo bude zadnji postupak!! eto pusa od mene i Gabriele za sve vas redom vi najhrabrije žene na svijetu nema vam ravnih!

----------


## skandy

Lucija,potpuno si u pravu.prvi postupak bio je najlakši.ništa nisam znala i o ničemu nisam brinula .Imali smo dvije js ali  to me nije diralo.u drugom sam već bila nešto "pametnija" i počela sam filozofirat a u ovom sam nadmašila i samu sebe.
Najpametnija sam bila dok ništa nisam znala  :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

*skandy* šta se događa u labu? Je li tulum bio ludi?

----------


## cranky

E drage moje  :Heart: , problem je što ja već puno i previše  :Rolling Eyes:  znam u teoriji, zato i šizim  :Shock: 
Grozim se bockanja (to znam da nije baš ugodno), a od punkcije me hvata jeza (ne znam koliko će me bolit, na šta se pripremit).
Ali polako tika taka ide vrijeme pa će i ovo proć  :Yes:

----------


## skandy

cranky, od bockanja ne moraš strahovat.iglice su super tanke i ubod se takorekuć niti ne osjeti.pikanje  gonalom ili menopurom u ruku peče ali zato u trbuh nisam osjetila niti trunčicu -preporučam svima pikanje u trbuh.


tigrical, u lab. se nitko ne javlja.zauzeto im je već  4 sata .šizim

----------


## cranky

*Skandy* jesi uspjela dobit više lab? Kakve su novosti?

----------


## skandy

nešto su napravili  tako da im linija bude stalno zauzeta .od 10 pa do 16 niti jednom nije pozivalo.

ako ih sutra ne dobijem , idemo u ponedjeljak  kako smo i naručeni

----------


## cranky

*Skandy* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## skandy

hvala na vibrama.trebat će mi i u 10 mjesecu  :Sad: 
od 4 js oplodile su se dvije.Da nešto nije u redu shvatila  sam kada je sestra pacjenticama, kako su redom dolazile,svakoj govorila " u redu je.imat ćete transfer" dok je nama rekla "pričekajte doći će netko iz laboratorija"!

Posjeli  su nas u prostoriju  sa dva biologa i dva genetičara.Rečeno nam je da kod nas transfera neće biti jer je genetskom analizom uočena greška na našem embriju koji se  razvio do blastociste i vjerojatno bi došlo do trudnoće ali i ponovnog spontanog pobačaja.Još su nešto pričali,pričali i pričali, a ja  sam bez srama i ustručavanja plakala....muž je slušao .

Suze i bijes prema samoj sebi ostavila sam  u toj prostoriji.Vratila sam se kući sa nadom da će 10 mj. doći što prije kada opet krećemo,ovoga puta sa nekom drugom terapijom.
Biti će to naš 4. postupak.Nisam mu se nadala

----------


## lucija83

Skandy draga nedaj se mi smo uz tebe svi i navijamo iz petnih zila za 10 mjesec  :Love:    puse svima!

----------


## mrkvica84

Skandy jako mi je žao!!10.mj.je brzo i nadam se da ce i tebi i menii biti uspješan!

----------


## skandy

doći će 10 mj.,znam, ali hoće li se vratiti onaj veliki optimizam koji me uvjek pratio do sada.

Kada bi barem na neko vrijeme  mogla suzbiti želju za djetetom ,možda bi  me život drugačije iznenadio.

----------


## cranky

*Skandy*  :Love:  žao mi je  :Crying or Very sad: 

A što se tiče želje za djetetom, tu te skroz kužim, ja bi isto taakoo voljela da se mogu bar malo otkačit, ali ne ide (ni macom po glavi  :Grin:  ). Problem je što sam ja takva u svemu, kad zapnem idem do kraja, ali se ovo, na žalost odužilo  :Rolling Eyes: 
Draga, do 10. mjeseca je taman toliko da dođeš sebi i nakupiš ponovo svu staru pozitivu  :Yes:

----------


## tigrical

*skandy* baš mi je žao. Znam da ti je teško, ali bolje (kad već mora tako ovaj put) da ste saznali odmah nego ponovni spontani pobačaj. Držim fige da skupiš snage za 11. mj. Pusa!

----------


## Snekica

*Skandy*  :Love: 

Šta nam je sa *Loks*? Jaaaavi seeee!

----------


## mare157

*skandy* žao mi je. Držite se ti i tm. Znam da je teško, neka prođe malo vremena, vratiti će se nazad onaj optimizam i vjeda i nada za uspjeh u novom postupku. Samo hrabro naprijed.  :Kiss:

----------


## mare157

> *Skandy* 
> 
> Šta nam je sa *Loks*? Jaaaavi seeee!


*loks* nam je baš nestala! kuku tre! Di si?

----------


## dani82

*Skandy* žao mi je  :Love:  ... nadam se da će biti više sreće u listopadu.

Evo drage moje da vam se malo javim, laptop mi je bio na servisu pa me nije bilo neko vrijeme... žao mi je što vas nisam vidjela na kavici, ali bit će još kava, a ja se nadam da će nas biti i trbušastih  :Wink:

----------


## tigrical

*dani82*

----------


## cranky

Hej Dani  :Heart: 
Kako si, jel prosla viroza?
Kad si ti na redu sad slijedece?

----------


## loks

evo me curke moje...nažalost nemam dobre vijesti. nije ni nama uspjelo. moja beta danas pokazuje definitivnu netrudnoću. šaljem pusu svima gdje god bile. uživajte, odmorite se i skupite snage, jer upravo ću to i ja raditi...i volite si muževe naravno najviše što možete pa se možda preko ljeta i koji bebač pojavi! naravno da ću tu i tamo škicnut šta ima novoga, jer ipak sam "navučena" na vas, al plan je prvenstveno vratit se na 18-te, kad problemi nisu postojali, kad je sve sjalo nekim drugim sjajem i kad je mozak bio baj baj, a duša haj haj!!!
cmokić mojim istrijankama i svim ostalim dragim suborkama!!!

----------


## cranky

Loks  :Love:  žao mi je  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Loks*  :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  jako mi je žao draga....  :Sad:

----------


## innu

*loks, skandy*, znam, i pridružujem se klubu! ni sira ni vune od mene i ovaj put!
svim curama lijepi, veliki pozdrav!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Darkica

Pozdrav cure!
Znate li postoji li igdje u RI androlog?To je nam sada nije potrebno, ali cackala sam po netu, i eto...odmah me zanima :Smile:

----------


## Vojvođanka

katastrofa.....
ne čitam vas dva dana i imam šta za vidjeti...
*innu, skandy, loks*....žao mi je cure od srca

----------


## GIZMOS

> katastrofa.....
> ne čitam vas dva dana i imam šta za vidjeti...
> *innu, skandy, loks*....žao mi je cure od srca


X i pozdrav svima  :Predaja: do nekih boljih dana!

----------


## cranky

*innu*  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Snekica

Loks, draga, žao mi je!  :Crying or Very sad:   Kako si i sama rekla, back to 18.! Drži se!

----------


## mare157

> katastrofa.....
> ne čitam vas dva dana i imam šta za vidjeti...
> *innu, skandy, loks*....žao mi je cure od srca


POTPISUJEM!

Bravo *loks*! 18-e su zakon!! Za moj povratak ću se malo pomučiti, ipak se moram vratiti doooosta unatrag!  :Laughing:

----------


## tigrical

*loks, innu* 

*gizmos* gdje si nam nestala? Nema predaje!

----------


## dani82

*Innu i loks* žao mi je cure ... malo pauze pa u nove radne pobjede, držite se.

----------


## diabolica

Ajoj koji tužni postovi....
Cure, skupite snagu za jesen, odmorite se i uživajte u ljetu.....
Pozdrav od debele i trbušaste!

----------


## tigrical

Drage moje odoh ja na godišnjiiiiiii!!! Opustit ću se i uživat, isključit se iz foruma, ali ću vas škicnut tu i tamo.Trudnice čuvajte se, a curama u postupku puuuno sreće. Ostale skupljajte snagu i smirujte hormone do jeseni. Pusaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

----------


## cranky

*Tigrical* uživaj na miljuntu  :Love:  jer u 9. mj ćeš bit trudnica sa svim slatkim mukama  :Yes:

----------


## dani82

*Tigricel* uživaj ... evo i ja sam na godišnjem, ujutro  i popodne sam na plaži.... uživancija, udri brigu na veselje  :Smile: )
*Cranky* kada startaš?? Jesi u dugom ili kratkom protokolu, s menopurima ili gonalima??

----------


## sara38

*Tigrical*, *Dani82* i svim curama  :Kiss:  :Bye:

----------


## dani82

Sara38  :Kiss:

----------


## cranky

*Dani* a si me izrešetala  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 
Čekam M i startam (jedva čekam M, možeš ti to vjerovat  :Rolling Eyes:  a kakve sam sreće još će mi se ciklus od isčekivanja produžit  :Shock:  )
Na kratkom sam s menopurima.

*Okidoki* kako ide boc boc?
Izgleda da smo samo nas dvije sad u 7. mj.

Svima puse  :Heart:  i uživajte po godišnjima

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Cranky* sretno do neba!!!!!! Neka ti ovaj bude i prvi i poslijednji postupak! Za tvoje nadolazeće prekrasne bebice  :Kiss: 

Kao i Tigrical na godišnjem, trudim se ne razmišljati, odmarati i smirivat hormone do 9. mjeseca.
Šaljem svima vama cure moje veliku  :Kiss:  i zagrljaj!

----------


## Vojvođanka

cure veliki pozdrav i od mene  :Bye: 

ja se do daljnjega isključujem s foruma (do sada sam vas redovito škicala  :Grin: ) selim se, pakiram, živciram s majstorima i svašta nešto.....
možda se vidimo u 09/2010 u čekaonici.... a do tada svima  :Kiss: 
curama u postupcima na ovim paklenim vrućinama želim puno sreće

----------


## sara38

*Vojvođanka* :Wink:

----------


## innu

*vojvođanka* vidimo seeee.......
curke na godišnjem uživajte!
curke s trbuhima držite se hlada! :Heart: 
curke u postupcima ~~~~~~~
svim ostalim curama pozdrav i  :Love:

----------


## cranky

*Sumskovoce*  :Kiss: 

*Vojvođanka* ugodna selidba, valjda ćeš se sjetit slijedeće kave  :Laughing:  pa ćemo čut detalje  :Heart: 

Trudnjače  :Heart:  čuvajte se jer ovo vani stvarno nije normalno 

Svima ostalima želim što ugodnije ljeto  :Heart:

----------


## okidoki

> *Dani* a si me izrešetala  
> Čekam M i startam (jedva čekam M, možeš ti to vjerovat  a kakve sam sreće još će mi se ciklus od isčekivanja produžit  )
> Na kratkom sam s menopurima.
> 
> *Okidoki* kako ide boc boc?
> Izgleda da smo samo nas dvije sad u 7. mj.
> 
> Svima puse  i uživajte po godišnjima



nadam se da će mi ovo s bockanjem uspijeti, za sada napreduje sve kako treba... vidjeti ćemo sutra..
svim curama veliki pozdrav

----------


## cranky

> nadam se da će mi ovo s bockanjem uspijeti, za sada napreduje sve kako treba... vidjeti ćemo sutra..
> svim curama veliki pozdrav


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
javi kako je bilo

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Cranky* kako si draga? Šaljem vibre ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## cranky

Evo draga bockam se i dišem na škrge  :Grin:  ali za sad sam ok, ne pucaju me nervoze i baš sam si ok.
Puse svima  :Heart:

----------


## Vojvođanka

crancy avatar ti je zakon.....
jučer sam ga vidjela na korzu i odmah sam se tebe sjetila - to mora da je naša crancy ljepila!!!!!!!
a što se tiče bockanja - da ono nema nikakvih "štetnih po živce" posljedica "osim" uboda  :Smile: 

eto nađem još vremena za škicanje...............................

pusa cure

----------


## cranky

Ola selilica  :Smile:  jel gotovo preseljenje?

Ne, ti plakati nisu moji, znaci ima "nas" jos, a mislim i da znam tko je  :Wink:

----------


## dani82

Pozz svima  :Bye:  :Bye:  ...vidim na kbc-u nema baš aktivnosti u ove vruće ljetne dane.

*Cranky* kako si ti, kako podnosiš stimulaciju?? Kada je prva folikulometrija, se pikaš sama ili to odrađuju sestre (... evo mene ponovno s 1001 pitanjem  :Grin: )

----------


## Sumskovoce

E da Cranky, Ima Dani pravo...niš nam ne pišeš!!!

----------


## cranky

:Shock:  kako ne pišem?
Sve sam napisala  :Wink:  Pikam se sama i još nisam bila na 1. uzv pa ne znam ništa. Ove menopure podnosim super, osim što mi je glava sva neka mutna, ali.... bar me nisu pretvorili u (još veću) kučketinu  :Laughing: 
I to je to. Šta bi vi sad više od mene?  :Laughing: 

Puse svima  :Heart:

----------


## Sumskovoce

hehehehehe nisu ti menopuri oduzeli smisao za humor! I to je najvažnije  :Wink:

----------


## diabolica

Curke moje svratih vas pozdraviti i poslati vam veeeeliku :Kiss: ....ja sam dobro, ne izlazim po ovim vrućinama i dišem na škrge  :Razz: ....uživajte u ljetu, odmarajte i napunite baterije za nove postupke...

----------


## Sumskovoce

Ajde da poslužim jednu dobru  :Coffee:  da se po jutru dan poznaje....
*Diabolica* bok trudničice! Nadam se da si dobro! Čuvaj se vrućina, pakleno je.... Nego reci znatiželjnoj babi - kad je planirani termin?

----------


## loks

evo i mene...šaljem ogromnu pusu i želim lijepo ljeto i uživanciju svima koliko god vas ima!!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Loks*  :Kiss:

----------


## dani82

*Cranky* bravo za samopikanje  :Smile:  ... nadam se da će ti ovo biti posljednje  :Wink:

----------


## vita22

Drage moje ljeto je i ovdje kod mene ludnica ali mislim na vas......puse svima ...........jedna lijepa vijest u zadnja dva tjedna na boduliji došla na svijet dva para blizanaca sa našeg kbc-a od dr.V... nadam se da će im se ubrzo pridružiti naše bebice..........

----------


## Sumskovoce

*vita22* koje lijepe visjesti!!!!! dva para blizanaca i to Riječke bebice!!!! Jupi! 

Ajmo kavicu za dobar početak dana  :Coffee:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Curke BOK!!!!
Malo nam se stišao naš riječki pdf....valjda zatišje pred buru.
MM i ja smo odradili skoro sve šta se od nas tražilo, čekam kraj mjeseca da nazovem za konzultacije prije postupka. Naravno da imam pitanja:
Zanima me da li je OK doći na te zadnje konzultacije u tijeku ciklusa koji prethodi zahvatu? 
Jučer dobila M, slijedeća bi trebala biti oko 22.08. a postupak nam je zakazan u 9. mjesecu, sad ne znam da li ćemo počet za stimulacijom krajem 8. mjeseca i sve obavit početkom 9. ili ću morat čekat M u 9. mjesecu (cca 20.09) i onda krenut sa stimulacijom....
Ako odem na konzultacije početkom 8. mjeseca stignemo uhvatit tu M koja dolazi krajem 8. Šta mislite o tome?
Curke koje isto imaju postupak u 9. mjesecu - kad ćete ić na konzultacije i jeste li možda već bile?
Šta trebam pitati na tim konzultacijama?

----------


## Snekica

> Curke BOK!!!!
> Curke koje isto imaju postupak u 9. mjesecu - kad ćete ić na konzultacije i jeste li možda već bile?
> Šta trebam pitati na tim konzultacijama?


Ja sam zvala prije tjedan dana i sestra mi je rekla da zovem iza 15.08. (dr. je na go) pa čemo se dogovoriti, ali mislim da ću morati čekati m u 9.mj. Pada mi skoro kao i tebi. A pitati češ (mada će ti i dr. sam sve objasniti ili sestra) šta i kako uzimati injekcije, kad će biti prvi UZV, sve ostalo je kod mene bilo u hodu. Ma, niš ne brini, sve ćeš ti to odraditi bez po muke!

----------


## cranky

Sumskovoce pa nazovi sutra pa pitaj kad bi trebala doć i da li je to onda ciklus sa 1dc u 8. ili u 9. mjesecu. To će ti sestre najbolje znat reć  :Wink: 



> Šta trebam pitati na tim konzultacijama?


Kako ti je Snekica već rekla, objasnit će ti kad i s čim startaš. U principu nećeš ti puno ni trebat pitat  :Wink: 
Ali razumijem te da si sad već sva na iglama i jedva čekaš i sve te zanima, sve smo to prošle  :Love:

----------


## lucija83

Lijep pozdrav cure moje!!
Evo ja danas bila na humanoj na razgovoru sa Vlastelicem i on meni da onaj papir na kojem pise sta sve moramo napraviti da bi krenuli u postupak znate i same i tako da krecemo u 10 mjesecu jupi!!!!
i malo vibrica za nasu Crancky~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~!!!!! puse svima!!!!!

----------


## cranky

Lucija  :Kiss: 
Nadam se da ćeš te debilne papire  :Rolling Eyes:  riješit bez problema i onda po svoj bingo u 10. mj  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*snekica, cranky* hvala na objašnjenjima, sutra zovem sestru da pitam. Voljela bih kada bi to bio ciklus 1 dc u 8. mjesecu.... sve znate...

----------


## lucija83

Cranky a bas si dobro rekla da su debilni... ej a ona je mene vec upisala u komjuter jel to znaci da sam vec na listi ili sta?' ili da ih nazovem i da pitam?? jucer tamo ludnica brdo parova svako sa svojim mislima, tuga a i nada se mogla vidjeti sve u svemu najtuznija cekaona...  uff nije lako...

----------


## Sumskovoce

Zvala sam i sestra mi je rekla da dođem početkom 9. mjeseca, pa ćemo hvatat onu mengu koja stiže krajem 9.  :Sad: 
Jedan dodatan ciklus......ufa  :Sad:  Ajde strpit ću se...glavno da izbjegnemo ludilo na cestama u 8. mjesecu.....

----------


## missixty

Da li mi netko može reći više o dr. Nedi Smiljan-Severinski? Kakva je kao osoba i kao doktorica? Čujem da ima i privatnu ordinaciju. Je li bio netko kod nje? Do sada sam bila u postupcima u Zg, ali sve više razmišljam o Rijeci jer sam se umorila od silnih putovanja u protekle 2 godine. 
Koliko sam razumijela, ta dr.-ica radi na humanoj u Ri KBC?

----------


## cranky

*Sumskovoce* ma proći će to začas, vidjet ćeš  :Kiss: 



> ej a ona je mene vec upisala u komjuter jel to znaci da sam vec na listi ili sta?' ili da ih nazovem i da pitam??


Koliko ja znam to te upisala u kompjuter za konzultacije, a onda će te upisat u knjigu za postupak, ali možda najbolje da nazoveš, pa si sigurna  :Yes:

----------


## Kikica1

Ako te stavila u kompjuter nakon razgovora s Vlastelicem, mislim da si onda na listi za 10.mjesec. Bar je tako bilo nama. Ja mislim da cu se ja morati malo pomaknuti, nekako ne vjerujem da cu sve stici skupiti do tada. Ili su mi dr na g.o. ili mi idemo na g.o.

----------


## innu

*cranky,* javljaj novosti! :Yes: 
*lucija83, kikica 1* za uspješno riješavanje papirologije! 
*trudničice
*curama na godišnjem, ovima koje rintaju, i svima ostalima pozdrav  :Aparatic:

----------


## lucija83

Cranky  :Kiss: 
Innu draga nemoj se naraditi!!!
i samo da vam kažem da je moja cura u nedjelju napunila jednu godinu  :Zaljubljen: 
Ja cu zvati u ponedjeljak pa cu biti pametnija puse svima!!!

----------


## tigrical

Drage moje, svima vam šaljem veeeliku pusu sa +40! Uživam u godišnjem u potpunosti!
Cranky, draga, mislim na tebe i držim fige!
Lucija, poljubi Gabrielu za rođendan i od mene, sa zakašnjenjem.

Ajme, kad krene jesenski vlakić!
Kiss svima!

----------


## Sumskovoce

jucer bila radit ispitivanje vitamina i minerala u tijelu i na moje ogromno iznenadjenje nadjen je teski nedostatak cinka! Rikla sam jer pijem dm sumeci cink vec godinu dana. Imate kakve savjete?

----------


## Sumskovoce

misssixty procitaj samo ovaj pdf i sve ces saznat. Puno je toga receno o docentici, pa da ne ponavljamo...

----------


## missixty

Hvala ti. Čitala jesam, ali nisam shvatila da kada se govorilo o docentici, da se mislilo baš na nju..hm... :Embarassed:  Sorry. Nisam uopće upućena u imena doktora u Ri. Jedino znam za dr.V.
Koliko sam shvatila cure nemaju baš neko super mišljenje o njoj. Htjela bi krenuti u Rijeku, pa sam mislila možda na konzultacije ići najprije kod nje privatno da izbjegnem moljakanje uputnice kod soc.gin.barem prvi puta. Poslije ću vidjeti. Strah me je samo kako će reagirati kad vidi da sam prije njih bila privatno. Od toga uvijek zazirem.
Vjerojatno ću se ponovno javljati sa svojim padobranskim pitanjima, pa mi ne zamjerite  :Grin: . Svakim danom otkrivam nešto novo, a već 2 i pol godine sam u liječenju neplodnosti. 
Želim vam svima brz odlazak sa ove teme, puno ljetnih bebica i da što prije osjetite čari majčinstva   :Love: 
Pusa svima :Heart:

----------


## lucija83

Missixty samo ti pitaj sve ce ti cure pomoci a tko pita taj ne skita! Nisam nikad bila kod docentice ali znam po pričama da je jako izravna, nekima se to svidja a nekima i ne, sto god imala u planu zelim ti puno srece!!!
Sara 38 jesi živa??
Tigrical uživaj draga na godišnjem!!!
Cranky koliko se još pikaš??
Ameli, Aurora, Mali Mimi, Innu, Šumskovoće. Gizmos,Snekica, i da ne nabrajam dalje svima saljem puse a posebnu nasoj Diabolici!!!

----------


## tigrical

Cranky, kakva je situacija? Jesi obavila drugi uzv?

----------


## cranky

Evo me drage moje, večeras štoperica i u ponedjeljak punkcija, pa ko' živ ko' mrtav  :Kiss:

----------


## tigrical

> jucer bila radit ispitivanje vitamina i minerala u tijelu i na moje ogromno iznenadjenje nadjen je teski nedostatak cinka! Rikla sam jer pijem dm sumeci cink vec godinu dana. Imate kakve savjete?


Mislim da šumeći cink, a i šumeće tablete uopće (pogotovo od žnj proizvođača) sadrže minimalne vrijednosti, tako da ga piješ 5 god. nećeš nadoknadit. Trebala bi kupiti u apoteci tablete cinka. Jesu skuplje od šumećih, ali...

----------


## Snekica

*Cranky* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutrašnju punkciju!**

----------


## vita22

Crancky sretno ................ :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## lucija83

Cranky za sto bezbolniju punkciju~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~ do neba!!! javi kako je proslo!!!

----------


## innu

*cranky*, držim fige za čim bezbolniju punkciju, i odlične rezultate!!!!!!!!!!
cure, pozdravljam..............

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Cranky* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bezbolnu punkciju!
Forumašice može li jedna jutarnja  :Coffee:

----------


## missixty

> *Missixty samo ti pitaj sve ce ti cure pomoci a tko pita taj ne skita!* Nisam nikad bila kod docentice ali znam po pričama da je jako izravna, nekima se to svidja a nekima i ne, sto god imala u planu zelim ti puno srece!!!
> Sara 38 jesi živa??
> Tigrical uživaj draga na godišnjem!!!
> Cranky koliko se još pikaš??
> Ameli, Aurora, Mali Mimi, Innu, Šumskovoće. Gizmos,Snekica, i da ne nabrajam dalje svima saljem puse a posebnu nasoj Diabolici!!!


Hvala ti puno lucija83. Mi već 4 godine pokušavamo stvoriti jedan maleni život, ali nam ne ide  :Sad:  Još uvijek se nadamo da nije sve gotovo...
Cranky...sretno i da što lakše izdržiš sve na putu do svoje srećice. Držim fige 2 tjedna za debeli plus na testu visoku betu !!!  :Love:

----------


## lucija83

Cranky draga kako je proslo?? sanjala sam te nadam se da si dobro, javi se...

----------


## sara38

> Sara 38 jesi živa??


Živa, sam živa. Pripremam se za GO. Pusa Gabrici!

----------


## diabolica

*Cranky* draga, javi se pliz da čujemo kako je prošlo!

----------


## cranky

Drage moje, hvala vam na vibricama i lijepim željama, sorry ja malo zbrisala na otok bez kompjutera  :Wink: 
Evo me, živa sam, svakim satom sve bolje. Nije bilo divno, ali nije bilo ni tako strašno. Ali ako baš ne moram ja ne bi opet  :Wink:  
Sutra idem vidjet šta se desilo u labu.
Puse svima  :Heart:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Cranky* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za dobar tulum u labu!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Cranky~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da uspije od prve

----------


## cranky

Evo me, ja i moje dvije mrve  :Grin: 
Sad idem u ležarinu, da mrve vide kako im je lijepo kod mene pa ostanu  :Grin: 

Puse svima i hvala još jednom na vibricama i lijepim mislila  :Heart:

----------


## dani82

Bravo *cranky*, nek to bude to ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

*Cranky* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za tvoje mrvice da se više ne maknu od svoje mamice!

----------


## lucija83

cranky nek ti bude kao meni!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za dvije mrvice!!!!

----------


## tigrical

*cranky* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitni postupak! Kiss

----------


## cranky

Hvala vam svima  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## innu

:Klap:  *cranky*, da ostanu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Bye: svima!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*cranky* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe i tvoje mrve!

----------


## diabolica

*Cranky* baškako kaže *lucija83*: Nek ti bude kao meni....Pusa!

----------


## Kikica1

Nadovezat cu se i ja na luce i diabolicu: Neka ti bude kao i meni  :Smile:  Zelim vam ugodno druzenje slijedecih 38 tjedana!

----------


## mare157

*cranky* neka se čapaju i ne laškivaju narednih 38 tjedana! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mrve i njihovu mamicu!

----------


## cranky

:Zaljubljen:  svima  :Kiss:

----------


## tigrical

Back to life, back to reality...nakon 23 predivna dana opuštanja!
Svima kiss

----------


## cranky

Hej draga  :Kiss: 
A od sad nadalje "however do you want it, however do you need it"  :Sing: 
za nove pobjede u 9. mjesecu  :Yes:

----------


## m arta

cranky, pa ti imaš dve mrve!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
jako mi je drago.
nisam baš u toku, jesi to u KBC R radila IVF?
čestitam još jednom i sretnu trudnoću!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## cranky

> cranky, pa ti imaš dve mrve!!!!! 
> jako mi je drago.
> nisam baš u toku, jesi to u KBC R radila IVF?
> čestitam još jednom i sretnu trudnoću!!!!


Hej draga  :Heart: 
sorry na zbunjivanju, dodala sam u potpis da čuvam 2 mrve i čekamo ß za sad, tako da još nije službeno  :Grin:  ali bit će, mora  :Yes:

----------


## m arta

naravno, draga, da mora!!!! :Smile: 
sretno! :Smile: 
 :Heart:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*cranky* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ vibram draga! Kad je beta? I sjeti me pls, koji si protokol imala?

----------


## sali

*Cranky*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje dvije mrvice :Very Happy: 

Kod mene loše vijesti, missed ab. i kiretaža. Srce moje male mrvice nije prokucalo :Crying or Very sad: . 

Puse svima :Heart:

----------


## tigrical

Ajme, *sali*, ne mogu vjerovat! Žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## sara38

O Bože, *Sali*, kako te razumijem. Strašno mi je žao.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Sali*  :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  jako mi je žao draga  :Love:

----------


## barbyRI

Sali bas mi je zao....

----------


## Snekica

*Sali 
*

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mare157* Pls isprazni mailbox....

----------


## cranky

*Sali*  :Crying or Very sad:  pa ne mogu vjerovat  :Crying or Very sad:  tako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## cranky

*Sumskovoce* ima još do ß. Pokušavam ne brojat i ne se opterećivat pa ti zato neću reć  :Wink: 
Bila sam na kratkom s menopurima.  :Kiss: 

I opet svima hvala na vibricama  :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## diabolica

*Sali* uvijek mi jako teško pada čitati ovakve postove jer sam bila u toj situaciji, žao mi je jako! Drži se!

----------


## diabolica

Moram se malo i pohvaliti: prošli tjedan je počelo opremanje....pala je jurilica (čitaj kako piše: turbo injekšn Peg Perego sa full opremom), kinderbet sa mobilom na male medeke i Viper od Fishera....divan osjećaj i želim ga svima vama od srca i što prije....vladalo je neopisivo uzbuđenje dok se biralo...naravno, za bebolinu sve mora biti najbolje i najsigurnije! Puse svima šaljem i jedva čekam moj finale i vaš start u 9. mjesecu!

----------


## lucija83

Sali jako mi je žao drži se  :Love:   :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Sad:

----------


## vita22

:Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  Ej drage moje ja uvijek naletim na neke tužne vijesti Sali stvarno mi je žao neznam šta se ovo događa više nije normalno........Crancky nadam se da si na boduliji i da tvojim mrvama škodi bodulski zrak sretnoo do neba...........i svima sve za šta vam treba .......Diabolice naša uživaj zaslužila si to.........

----------


## cranky

*Diabolica*  :Grin:  mogu mislit koje uživanje 

Hej *Vita* zujalica naša  :Grin:  nisam na boduliji jer se ne smijem kupat pa sam onda rađe u Ri pod klimom  :Wink:

----------


## mare157

*sali*  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  Drži se

----------


## staff

hello da se i ja javim...ne znam a li se sječate mojih paničnih postova u vezi punkcije i sveg ostalog...
pa poslije sam javila da mi je beta oko 600, uglavnom da vam svima poželim što se i meni dogodilo prvi ivf icsi u 3.mj. kod dr. Vlašića
a sad 22 tjedna trudnoće i puno pozitive od samog transfera, bilo je kritično jer sam cijelo vrijeme imala kontrakcije maternice uz krvarenja i mirovanje,
 te sam na utrogestanima bila do prošlog tjedna, još sam na dva apaurina dnevno na koje sam se naviknula i ma šumečem magneziju
bebica je super napreduje, ja sam se podebljala samo 1 kg ali mi moja dr. u zd. kaže da je bitno da je beba u mjerama u kojima treba biti...i usput curica je!
tako da smo kombinacija za 10 j azd. MM BiH a nala koja ke bila mrva a sad udara ko velika  nam je Riječanka!
puno pozdrava i svima želim da bude kao nama najiskrenije od srca !

----------


## Sumskovoce

*staff* krasne vijesti!!!! Neka si nam dobro i neka bebica raste! Želim ti miran i školski ostatak trudnoće i puno uživancije sa curkom koja stiže  :Kiss:

----------


## dani82

*Sali* strašno mi je žao, takve stvari nitko, a pogotovo mi koje tako teško dođemo do mrvice, ne bi trebao proživjeti, drži se  :Love:

----------


## innu

*sali,* tako mi je žao :Crying or Very sad: , drži se!
svima puno pozdrava!!!!!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Cranky* di si nam draga? Kako si? Jel ima novosti kod tebe?
Pitam se danas cijelo jutro gdje li nam je *Mravak* nestala....

----------


## cranky

Evo me  :Wink:  guram, a za novosti je još puno prerano. Bez brige na vrijeme ćete bit obaviještene  :Wink: 
 :Kiss:

----------


## diabolica

*Cranky* navijam za tebe da nam doneseš super vijesti :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !
Ostalim curkama šaljem :Heart:

----------


## tigrical

*diabolica* draga, kako si? 
Gdje nam je barby?!

Pusa svima!

Posebna pusa mojoj cranky

----------

